#ubuntu-phone 2012-02-20
<Ultimoore> hey everyone
<Ultimoore> so when is the next meeting?
#ubuntu-phone 2012-02-21
<Ultimoore> Good evening everyone
<Myrtti> I spy with my little eye a lot of familiar nicknames
<popey> hehe
<MrChrisDruif> You do Myrtti ? ^_^
<mhall119> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUXUjjg9qQ0 not Ubuntu Phone, but close enough to make me want one
#ubuntu-phone 2012-02-22
<h00k> woo,
<chelz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUXUjjg9qQ0
<metasansana> its better than a usb mass storage device
<chelz> Feb 17, 2012 is when that youtube vid was posted
<z3x334u> hey
<jussi> sigh, someone at ubuntu tv fails at youtube
<mainerror> Hello o/
<tarelerulz> So I take you need phone with a video out before you can use Ubuntu to android ?
<mainerror> tarelerulz: Not sure if the dock wouldn't do that for you.
<tarelerulz> If it need video out  , I"m done for sure .  The Sensation don't have that.
<tarelerulz> If it needs a dock , I could see if I could find it or maybe get one
<mainerror> I don't know for sure either, so don't quote me on that. :)
<tarelerulz> Well, I'm just asking , I have no idea
<tarelerulz> I have been using android for awhile now
<tarelerulz> Even on windows and Even Linux for the most part  The only thing you can really do is  put files on the sd card
<mainerror> Well there are more ways to interact with your phone from the computer but that is through the developer tools.
<tarelerulz> With bluetooh , I found you could stream audio and transfer files  .  I used wifi to control XBMC  ,but nothing like really sharing the phone  apps
<mainerror> It isn't anything like what Ubuntu planned. :)
<tarelerulz> I'm there brother
<tarelerulz>  I have done a bit with adb  like running  adb root shell   ,but that is not much
<tarelerulz> You can install apps and what not  ,but you can do that on the phone itself
<tarelerulz> It looks like a cool idea
<tarelerulz> If I had both hardware need. I would download an iso right now and install Ubuntu again
<tarelerulz> I don't remeber the Sensatoin coming with a dock
<tarelerulz> mainerror: You have an android phone?
<mainerror> Yes, a couple of them.
 * mainerror is a professional Android developer
<mainerror> A HTC Magic, HTC Desire, HTC Desire HD, Nexus S and an Asus EeePad Tablet.
<tarelerulz> That is cool
<tarelerulz> I just have G1 , N1 and  Sensation 4g
<tarelerulz> I'm rocking cm I think 6 on g1 , cm 7 on  n1 and virtuous_inquisition-v3.0.0 on Sensation .
<tarelerulz> Not a dev like you , just a user and maybe now power user
<tarelerulz> Have notice , with new contacts you have place for yourself ( me) .  When you add stuff to it  don't sync back to Google contacts in anyway
<tarelerulz> If anything you should not need to fill out , yourself
<tarelerulz> When you guy make it so you , just plug the phone in via usb cord  and the Ubuntu for android thing works I'm so there.  I might even get a dock if  its need
#ubuntu-phone 2012-02-23
<dtcrshr> hello felas!
<dtcrshr> nice project this one - http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<dtcrshr> do you have any beta testing projects?
<mika___> dtcrshr: beta testing?
<tarelerulz> Can I download an iso with Ubuntu for android stuff?
<dtcrshr> mika___: well, to assemble this ubuntu as in the video
<dtcrshr> i have milestone 2 and 3 here on the store to test up
<dtcrshr> i think on droid 2 wont work very well the tv stuff cause it doesnt have hdmk output
<Dioxin> are there any phones currently supporting Ubuntu?
<Graham1> Hi, I am interested about learning more about Ubuntu on Android and well also helping it in development.
<Hiob> Moin, any new news?
<HonestFlames> I don't want to develop ubuntu, I want to develop apps and helper tools in ubuntu that will run on my phone and will interact with existing data.
<Graham1> I have experience doing Android development,  building Android, creating linux from scratch systems and general software development etc.... Anyway, I think its a great idea and would like to know how I contribute.
<Hiob> i want Ubuntu on my Transformer and since the bootloader is closes, it could be my last chance
<Myrtti> I'm not certain this is the correct channel for discussing Ubuntu for Android, but for now it's the best there is. Please do stick around and perhaps at some point in the future your questions will be answered
<Graham1> Myrtti: Thanks for your reply. It's getting pretty late where I am, so I might join this channel tomorrow and ask again, however for now I will just sit tight.
#ubuntu-phone 2012-02-24
<Bealhorm> Hello
<Bealhorm> My question is; Huawei is a small player, so I recon in the beginning it won't be supported, but will it eventually?
<tallnerd1985> Sup everyone
<e-frame> Hi, I' an ubuntu and android user. how can i try ubuntu on android phone?
<e-frame> s/I' an/I'm
<mainerror> e-frame: Currently you can't.
<e-frame> mainerror: so is it now only for developers and manufacturer?
<e-frame> i watched video on youtube, and it looks great. Like when I use my old archos on tv with usb keyboard plugged in.
<mainerror> It is definitely great. I can't wait to get to test it myself.
<e-frame> yeah, mee too. first time I use that setup on archos, i was thinking about having ubuntu on my android phone.
<ikonia> not quite the hive of buzz and excitement I was expecting
<tarelerulz> To do the whole Ubuntu for Android , what software do you need?
<ikonia> android...and the ubuntu application
<mainerror> I'm not sure if that will be an application at all.
<Hiob10hiob> is this the right channel for ubuntu on android?
<Myrtti> it's the best we know of for it
<Hiob10hiob> any new news?
<reesk92> haya everyone
<Hiob10hiob> has somebody ubuntu on a tablet?
<reesk92> i will in a few moments
<reesk92> its on  my list o things i wanna do
<HacDan> I have an ubuntu rootstock imaging being pushed over, but it's not what I'm looking to do ultimately
<Hiob10hiob> on which tablet?
<reesk92> cnm touchpad 2
<CyberDawg> ipad1 here
<reesk92> thats not a androiid tablet
<HacDan> you won't be running ubuntu on an ipad any time soon
<CyberDawg> I know
<reesk92> well who knows
<reesk92> jailbreaking is getting easier
<CyberDawg> Im sure it will be done but whats the point
<reesk92> yeah
<CyberDawg> the ipad 1 is almost a door stop
<Hiob10hiob> reesk92: low ram and cpu :/
<reesk92> please dont upset me
<reesk92> i love my touchpad 2
<CyberDawg> my son in law has the samsung galaxy
<CyberDawg> he loves it
<Myrtti> I've got ExoPC running 11.10, planning to upgrade it to 12.04 this weekend
<reesk92> so ubuntu wont work on th touchpad 2
<Hiob10hiob> reesk: y?
<reesk92> huh
<Hiob10hiob> Myritti: how long is the batterie life?
<reesk92> im confused
<reesk92> what has low ram and cpu
<reesk92> mine has
<reesk92> System Memory: DDR2 256MB
<Hiob10hiob> reesk92: your tablet?
<reesk92> yeah
<reesk92> so does that mean no ubuntu
<reesk92> ARM11 600MHz
<Hiob10hiob> i would say no unity
<reesk92> meh
<Myrtti> Hiob10hiob: I've not really looked into it too much
<reesk92> not a big deal
<reesk92> will it till run android stuff
<HacDan> what is a touchpad 2?
<Hiob10hiob> does anybody know how ubuntu on android will work?
<reesk92> its a android tablet
<Hiob10hiob> it is like a chrooted ubuntu?
<HacDan> never heard of it
<HacDan> Hiob10hiob: yes it's a chroot
<reesk92> where can we get it
<HacDan> it's not released yet.
<HacDan> and I don't think it will be released to the public
<HacDan> they're only talking to manufactureres at the moment
<reesk92> oh come on
<HacDan> it requires kernel integration
<reesk92> they will fuck it up
<reesk92> look what they did to android
<Myrtti> mind the language
<reesk92> they made so many freaking changes to it google can no longer make updates
<HacDan> Myrtti: there are language restrictions in here?
<reesk92> so now its left to the manufactures to update android
<reesk92> and they have little to know interest
<Myrtti> HacDan: I'd really prefer if we could keep the discussion civilised and professional
<reesk92> theyd rather sell a new phone with the updates on it
<HacDan> I'm fine with that, only curious if there are.
<reesk92> phone companies do horrible things to opensource stuf
<Hiob10hiob> why do you think they wont upload the source?
<reesk92> i hope buntu does
<reesk92> but as for hardware namufctures they wont release anything
<HacDan> Hiob10hiob: beacuse that's the response I got from them in an email.
<Hiob10hiob> if they upload the source to xda , in two weeks it would run on any newer device
<reesk92>  im not a happy bunny about any of this
<Hiob10hiob> i am a bit frighten Canonical dont stay opensource
<reesk92> i can see this going like andoird did
<reesk92> its opensource untill manufactures start making chnges and locking stuff down
<reesk92> and now you have 2 options to upgrade
<reesk92> hope some genius reengineered a update for your device
<reesk92> or buy the net epensive phone
<Hiob10hiob> but android is still open, you just have to root it
<reesk92> its not open if you hav to root it
<Hiob10hiob> you dont have to, but you can
<reesk92> thats like saying my house is open if you pick the lock
<reesk92> i jut dont like it
<reesk92> grrrr
<reesk92> im going to go install ubuntu 11 and hope to god its purdy enough to calm me down
<MrChrisDruif> reesk92; .04 or .10 ?
<reesk92> .10
<Hiob10hiob> on your tablet?
<reesk92> no laptop
<reesk92> dont get me started on why it isnt going n my tablet
<Hiob10hiob> which OS are you running now?
<reesk92> win 7
<Hiob10hiob> bääää
<reesk92> 64 bit
<reesk92> i kinda like win 7
<reesk92> but theres not alot that im running on there that has to be win 7
<reesk92> maybe minecraft and mclauncher but there java
<reesk92> so there just gonna be a 20 minite job of writing a launch file
<micgrob> Hello
<Shipper_> hey
<micgrob> Have you tested ubuntu on android? If so, whats your opinion
<Shipper_> hehe, i cant test it, i don't got an smartphone but i'am interested in it
<micgrob> Does anyone have the download?
<HacDan> micgrob: it's not released yet
<HacDan> so, no one has publicly tested it.
<micgrob> Grr
<Shipper_> ^^
<HacDan> word on the street is it won't be open-sourced either, but that's only what canonical told me
<mgj> sounds very illegal to have it be closed source
<HacDan> how so?
<mgj> unless, ofcourse, its an entire new OS that has nothing to do with GNU/Linux
<Shipper_> u can take a look on engadget http://htl.li/9hgkB
<mgj> HacDan, GPL ?
<HacDan> the only part that will be closed source will be the android integration bits
<HacDan> they don't have to GPL everything they write
<mgj> sure
<mgj> so not illegal, just silly :P
<HacDan> oh yes, them making money is so silly
<Myrtti> perhaps it would be wiser to not spread rumours around... just sayin
<HacDan> yes, them sending me an email is a rumor
<mgj> pretty much, yeah
<HacDan> or how about their interview with engadget? is that a good enough source for oyu?
<mgj> lol, no.
<HacDan> "We asked if Canonical would make the OS available to us ordinary folk sooner than that, so we can play with it and give our feedback, but that just isn't part of the company's game plan right now"
<Myrtti> well that's a bit different than "it won't be open sourced"
<HacDan> okay
<HacDan> I'll reword
<HacDan> they have no plans of making it open-source at this time
<Myrtti> If I've understood open source licenses correctly, you're allowed to do development on your own time on top of the icy mountain at Spitzbergen and release the stuff to open when you're finally releasing the product out.
<HacDan> fine, I'm sure it'll be open-source eventully
<HacDan> they're just seeding it to manufacturers for the time being
#ubuntu-phone 2012-02-25
<helmut_> hi
<Nevimus> Is ubuntu for Android a firmware or app
<HacDan> both.
<Nevimus> Is firmware easy to install?
<Nevimus> I have a rooted Motorola defy+
<Nevimus> I really don't like the firmware.. Was going to use something like cyanogenmod but I might wait for ubuntu for Android release
<HacDan> ubuntu for android will not be an android replacement
<HacDan> and at this time, ubuntu is only supporting dual core phones, which the defy+ is not.
<Nevimus> K
<Nevimus> Still had 1gig chip and 512mb ram.. Is that still bad?
<Beezy> hi everybody, hope your day is going well!
<Beezy> anybody got time for question relating to bluetooth?
<Beezy> well, ugh, let me know if ya do!!!
<Hiob10hiob> any news?
<Myrtti> on a weekend?
<Hiob10hiob> y? not
<HacDan> Beezy: as with most irc channels, just ask your question, you'll have a better chance of getting an answer =)
<Beezy> oh, I want to set Bluetooth pan up on my android through ubuntu but there is no adaptor found in ubuntu
<Beezy> I beat around the bush because it's complicated question: I have rom supporting cryomod, no idea if I have to pass bluetooth to ubuntu or what
<Beezy> I have found little info about running ubuntu on phone and what is supported or how to do it
<HacDan> ubuntu only runs in a chroot at the moment on cell phones that I know of
<HacDan> in regards to bluetooth pan tethering, I'll see what i can find
<Beezy> thanks!
<HacDan> to make sure I understand things correctly, you're looking to tether your android's connection to your ubuntu box, correct?
<Beezy> well, my goal is to connect my android sdcard through a samba netwrok
<Beezy> to samba folder share through bluetooth
<Beezy> interesting goal perhaps
<HacDan> hrm.. and doing things via wifi is out of th question?
<Beezy> I did what I wanted with wifi, save when I connect to some wifi networks I frequent they block certain connections
<Beezy> I figued bluetooth would be unblockable, plus if it did work it would be much more convinient
<Beezy> but, it's not really done by anybody yet
<HacDan> well, http://blog.sumostyle.net/robg/2009/11/16/ubuntu-tethering-via-bluetooth-pan/ to get you going with ubuntu pan tethering
<HacDan> outside of that, I'm not seeing a use for it =/
<HacDan> you could mount your phone's sdcard on your machine and share via samba that way, you're adding an unneccsary link =/
<Beezy> lol, pan would would good for internet sharing too i bet
<HacDan> well unless you're running a samba server on your phone, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Beezy> well, I want to sync my microsoft onenotes wirelessly, I don't wanna plug it in! im lazy
<HacDan> ahh
<Beezy> i found a good samba server for andriod, but like I said I get blocked by certain networks
<Beezy> bluetooth should be unstoppable, save for router interference, we will see
<Beezy> thanks for the link checking it out now!
<HacDan> sorry I'm not much of help, it is a very strange use-case
<Beezy> ya, that's how I live
<Beezy> i dunno, my main issue following all other instructions is after I install blueman gui app the bluetooth adaptor isn't found.  I don't know if it's a standard setup issue or if it is beause I'm running it 'next' to android
<Beezy> the link you sent seems to be from computer perspective, I will be using mr microsoft to pair.
<HacDan> I've never heard of mr microsoft, sorry :(
<Beezy> lol, thanks though!
#ubuntu-phone 2012-02-26
<guntbert> popey: are you around?
<popey> yes
<guntbert> popey: I suggest to make the /topic in this channel *slightly* more explicit. It should not be necessary to open a web page to see waht it is about :)
<guntbert> *what
<popey> patches welcome
<guntbert> popey: what about: "Discussion for all things regarding Ubuntu in smartphone form factor."                        instead of  "Welcome to #ubuntu-phone"   ?
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-phone to: Discussion for all things regarding Ubuntu in smartphone form factor | http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone | This channel is logged to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<popey> thanks
<guntbert> you're welcome :-) - and thx
#ubuntu-phone 2013-02-18
<sgerbino> Can you use C++ to develop Ubuntu Phone Apps?
<xsacha> sgerbino: yes, C++, Qt, QML
<nOStahl> html5?
<xsacha> well you can display a web page in QML, so why not
<xsacha> nOStahl: QML is basically javascript though with its own types defined from C++
<nOStahl> ah
<sgerbino> I don't see anything about making apps in C++ for Ubuntu Phone
<sgerbino> only 1 tutorial on QML
<sgerbino> is it just the same as normal apps with gtkmm?
<xsacha> sgerbino: Qt allows you to do whatever C++ you want
<sgerbino> yea but Qt is just the IDE, can Ubuntu Phone run anything I throw at it? Like a gtk+ app in C or gtkmm in C++?
<xsacha> Qt isn't an IDE, it's a toolkit like gtk
<sgerbino> oh yea sorry
<xsacha> it's a helper for things like interface, reading files, networking ,etc
<xsacha> you can use as little or as much of it as you want
<xsacha> and anything in Qt could be reproduced in C++
<sgerbino> ok so i can write a gtk+ app and run it on ubuntu phone then?
<xsacha> well that would require a gtk library, that's not pure C++
<sgerbino> does Qt library comes with ubuntu phone then?
<xsacha> yes
<sgerbino> gtk is usually in ubuntu already, like unity and gnome-shell
<xsacha> probably every app uses it
<xsacha> yeah they have decided to go with Qt for phone instead
<sgerbino> but when you plug the phone in, doesn't it look normal desktop unity with on top of gtk?
<xsacha> only for high-end phones that support that feature
<xsacha> i'm not sure how that's exposed
<sgerbino> so many questions :D
<sgerbino> sad about Qt though, since I been learning gtk so much lately
<sgerbino> thinking it's better working on ubuntu
<xsacha> unity isn't written in gtk though
<sgerbino> i thought it is based on gtk
<sgerbino> or sits on top of it
<xsacha> the 2d one is Qt, the 3d one is C+++Vala
<sgerbino> didn't know that, ty
<sgerbino> i find alot of confusing sources on that
<sgerbino> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9877/will-the-new-unity-desktop-be-programmed-in-qt like this guys first response
<xsacha> sgerbino: it doesnt seem to use gtk in its source code anyway
<xsacha> sgerbino: same with gnome-shell actually. it has a file that 'embeds gtk' but doesn't actually use gtk in it anywhere that i can see
<xsacha> it hooks in to gtk settings in the main file
<xsacha> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/tree/src?h=3.7.2.1-branch
<bzoltan1> sgerbino, xsacha, nOStahl:  Yes, you can crete apps for the Ubuntu Phone in C++. All the tools and toolkits are at your disposal. Anyhow, it is seriously recommended to use pure QML.  The general guideline is this: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net/msg00140.html
<xsacha> bzoltan1: i think he mainly wanted to develop the apps in gtk.
<bzoltan1> xsacha: When developing the SDK and the native UI Toolkit we focus 100% on QML. So I think the application developers are better off using the technologies what more likely going to be supported and developed.
<xsacha> yep
<Pip> So is mobile Ubuntu OS ready for Google Nexus 4?
<aquarius> hm. Qt.quit() doesn't actually quit a QML app being run with qmlscene. Do I need to do something different?
<chriadam> qmlscene doesn't connect the quit signal to the application quit slot.  qmlviewer used to do this, qmlscene does not.
<Ken-Young> I have attempted to install the Ubuntu Phone SDK in a VirtualBox VM.   When I try to run the demo "Currency Converter" app within Qt Creator, I get the error message "Unrecognized OpenGL version", and qmlscene exits after drawing an empty black box.   Any ideas about what is going wrong?
<chriadam> short answer: qmlscene is not a "real" runtime.
<popey> Ken-Young: have you added the virtualbox guest extensions?
<Ken-Young> popey, Oh, no I don't think I have.
<aquarius> chriadam, thanks! so, am I right in thinking that if I'm running my app with qmlscene for testing, there is no way to quit it from inside QML?
<chriadam> pretty much
<chriadam> force a segfault, that usually works ;-)
<Ken-Young> popey, Sadly, I still get the same error after adding guest extensions and rebooting.
 * aquarius laughs
<aquarius> chriadam now goes on my "good but dangerous advice" list ;-)
<popey> Ken-Young: you sure they're loaded?
<popey> lsmod | grep vboxvideo
 * chriadam grins
<Ken-Young> popey, It appears to be loaded, judging from the lsmod output.
<popey> Ken-Young: if you resize the window, does it redraw the screen at the new resolution?
<Ken-Young> poppy, do you mean if I resize the entire VirtualBox window?
<Ken-Young> popey,  do you mean if I resize the entire VirtualBox window?
<popey> yes
<Ken-Young> popey, Yes, resizing the window results in the window being redrawn correctly for the new size.   Switching to and from fullscreen mode works properly too.
<popey> ok, so it looks like it could be a bug in qmlscene not recognising that the virtualbox driver is a valid opengl renderer
<popey> Ken-Young: i will test it a little later here and confirm
<Ken-Young> popey, Thanks very much for your help!
<popey> Ken-Young: what version of ubuntu are you using in virtualbox?
<Ken-Young> popey, Ubuntu precise (12.04.2 LTS)
<popey> ok, just booting up a vbox vm
<Ken-Young> popey, I am running a non-PAE kernel, which I guess is nonstandard.
<popey> Ken-Young: on the guest or the host?
<Ken-Young> popey, Both.
<popey> 64-bit?
<Ken-Young> Nope, 32 but.
<Ken-Young> s/but/bit/
<popey> Ken-Young: you followed the guide at developer.ubuntu.com, right?
<popey> adding PPAs etc
<Ken-Young> popey, I followed the installation guide at on that page, but I don't know what a PPA is.
<popey> ok, so you basically pasted all the commands in, yes? starting at http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ ?
<popey> dpm: step one on that page adds a ppa but doesn't install anything...
<Ken-Young> popey, Yes, I cut-n-pasted those commands, and they seemed to execute properly.
<popey> ok
<Ken-Young> popey, One odd think is the guide implies the qt5 executables should have been installed in /opt/qt5, but in fact they ended up in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5
<Ken-Young> s/think/thing/
<popey> dpm: i assume this is because in the next step, "Install the Ubuntu SDK preview" it pulls stuff in from both PPAs
<dpm> popey, yeah, it's intended to be like that, the steps still work. I just learnt on short notice about the packaging changes during the migration to qt5-proper glitch, so I had no time to change the structure of the page. Nowadays, I could just remove the "Install Qt 5" section and have 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk' (plus PPA instructions). If I make changes to the page, it needs a new theme deployment, but I made the command-lines configurable, so I
<dpm>  can change them on-the-fly
<popey> ok
<dpm> I'll update the step at some point, but right now the instructions work
<popey> yeah ☺
<Ken-Young> Things must have basically worked, because I did a fresh install of Ubuntu just prior to downloading the SDK components, and things like Qt Creator and qmlscene are present, and there's no other way they would have been installed, orhter than with the SDK.
<dpm> Ken-Young, yes, we made sure the instructions worked before updating them. Glad to hear it all worked for you too!
<dpm> Where we're having a bit of trouble is in the migration to the new PPA
<dpm> for those people who installed the sdk on release day and then want to migrate to the new packages after we switched from the Qt 5 beta to the Qt 5 release
<dpm> but it seems folks are managing to fix it, nevertheless
<Ken-Young> dpm, Everything seems to be installed correctly, but I can't run the demo app, because I get the error message "Unrecognized OpenGL version".
<dpm> Ken-Young, did you add the virtualbox guest extensions as suggested?
<Ken-Young> dpm, Yes, and I rebooted after that.   The problem did not go away.
<dpm> Ken-Young, hm, not sure what it could be, then. If no one here can help you figure it out, you might want to file a question on Ask Ubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/ask?tags=mobile,application-development
<Ken-Young> dpm,  Thanks, I'll do that.
<judgen> Will ubuntu phone install on existing phones or will it be only on new phones?
<popey> the touch preview can be installed on existing phones.
<judgen> nice
<doomlord> can any existing phones output 1080p when plugged into hdmi even if their native display is 1280x800 ..
<doomlord> i know some can do this for video - but is this available to the rendering hardware generally (and hence ubuntu phone)
<popey> dpm: filed bug 1129061 which is what ken-young was talking about earlier..
<ubot5> bug 1129061 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Applications fail to render under VirtualBox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1129061
<popey> dunno if it's a vbox, vbox extensions, compiz or qt issue tbh
<dpm> popey, cool, thanks, added a comment too
<Sinan___> doomlord: Like Note 2 ?
<Sinan___> doomlord: Note 2 has great capabilities, supporting HDMI and USB Host simultaneously
<doomlord> interesting
<Sinan___> Tons of people have been waiting Ubuntu-Phone :D
<Sinan___> I hope it's as good as expected
<doomlord> i'm very excited by the prospect!
<doomlord> i've just been porting some code to android and thinking what is all this java nonsense for
<doomlord> a phone with a propper OS would be amazing!
<driotinto> Hello everyone, I am getting a Nexus 4 soon and I am excited by the capability of having it to work as a Ubuntu-Running-PC using the Ubuntu for Android scheme. Anyone have been using it?
<k1l_> driotinto: there is actually no info on when and how ubuntu4android will be released.
<driotinto> Oh. Ok.
<smartboyhw> k1l_, when is 21st Feb
<driotinto> k1l_: That is bad news. I hoped to see this early. It seems Canonical is concentrating on Ubuntu for Phone.
<smartboyhw> driotinto, k1l_ Ubuntu for phones actually includes Ubuntu for Android
<k1l_> i know there were some demos (with the motorola atrix which used the motorola webtop stuff) but seems like its in a state of hold until a manufacturer comes into the game
<k1l_> smartboyhw: yes that is kinda true. it includes a ubuntu for ubuntu to be correct :)
<driotinto> k1l_: But I don't yet feel like getting rid of my Android OS on phone. I would rather have Android OS running on the phone (for now) and have the option to use the dock to get Ubuntu OS on the big screen.
<k1l_> but he wants to stay with android and run a ubuntu when docked
<driotinto> Yes.
<smartboyhw> k1l_, it can
<smartboyhw> k1l_, oh so he wants android
<driotinto> It's on the website, http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android and also you can see it in several youtube videos
<k1l_> driotinto: yes, that is still in dev-stage
<driotinto> k1l_: Oh, ok. So I guess waiting is all I can do now. Besides, I'd probably have to buy a suitable dock (and it doesn´t seem it is available commercially yet).
<driotinto> I hope Ubuntu4Android development is not spoiled by Ubuntu4Phone development.
<driotinto> Another question, is the Ubuntu for Phone going to be able to run Android applications from Google Play? I am not expecting it, and this is actually the main reason why I am not willing to give up Android right away...
<popey> 13:56:58 < smartboyhw> driotinto, k1l_ Ubuntu for phones actually includes Ubuntu for Android
<popey> thats not true
<driotinto> Anyway, thanks for wveryone's help. I´ll be monitoring the website for more info on the Ubuntu4Android!
<k1l_> i dont think android apps will work on ubuntu-phone
<driotinto> k1l_: That is what I thought...
<nbf> anyone know if the ubuntu phone alpha release is going to include ubuntu desktop mode support? specifically with the nexus 4
<nbf> if so I'm going to buy a nexus 4 to try it out
<nbf> I see this in the FAQ: When the phone is docked to a screen you should be able to use the full desktop applications. When they are on the small screen they would need a QML display which might be part of the same application.
<nbf> which sounds good but what does "should be able" mean? :)
<popey> nbf: the nexus 4 doesn't have a dock, does it?
<nbf> it has usb and a slimport (which is basically a displayport, hdmi, vga, etc)
<nbf> I'm really hoping the slimport -> displayport adapter comes out soon
<nbf> analogix has pictures of it in their docs but I can only find hdmi and vga adapters online
<wastrel> nbf: i don't know anything but someone said something about hardware support for the dual mode
<mhall119> tick tock, tablet time
<uebera||> #Lesenswert: #Microsoft #Office 2013 PC-Bindung in D? #PCWelt http://bit.ly/W61btG; #Golem http://bit.ly/W61ip3; #Heise http://bit.ly/W61kx7
<uebera||> Sorry, wrong window ^^;
<Akiva-Desktop> What is this "Tick Tock Tablet" time on ubuntu.com?
<nOStahl> check on #ubuntu-tablet
<ciphoenix> hi
<ciphoenix> i'm new to ubuntu phone dev
<ciphoenix> wanted to ask how large the required files to start are :)
<darthmuffins> required files?
<ciphoenix> yes, Qt SDK. i'm on a limited internet plan, need to know how big the files are
<mainerror> You could consult apt-cache for that. :)
<nOStahl> ciphoenix: local library and coffee shops alleviate limited data plans :)
<darthmuffins> Qt sdk full download is ~ 400MB, but that's easily looked up online
<mhall119> ciphoenix: apt-get install should tell you the download size
<ciphoenix> mainerror: thanks
<ciphoenix> nOStahl: i'm from Nigeria. such WIFI hotspots aren't commonplace yet :)
<ciphoenix> darthmuffins: thanks :)
<darthmuffins> np!
<nOStahl> ciphoenix: check your private message
<Akiva-Vagabond> wow oh wow, have you guys seen this new filesystem for flash from samsung? It outperforms ext4 on nearly every test!
<Akiva-Vagabond> btrfs as well, considering that it for some reason, still is worse than ext4
<Akiva-Vagabond> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_f2fs_benchmarks&num=1
<Akiva-Vagabond> I am frankly amazed at how good it performs
<Akiva-Vagabond> i mean look at dbench; it is 3 TIMES FASTER THAN EXT4
<Akiva-Vagabond> I am wondering now if perhaps ubuntu-phone is thinking of shipping with it.
<Akiva-Vagabond> well actually, looking at it now, it fails enough in other benchmarks to equal it out
<ciphoenix> heard about it
<ciphoenix> shows some promise
<ajalkane> Tizen might use it :)
<ajalkane> But for a filesystem, I think it might be quite hazardous to use such new tech without very radical and obvious advantages
<nOStahl> I hope they call the new flash file system FFS :P
<JanC> Akiva-Vagabond forgets to say that F2FS doesn't really sync to disk when requested too  :p
<JanC> s/too/to/
<mainerror> nOStahl: hah, that'd be an awesome acronym.
<nOStahl> lol
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> when is the phone stuff coming out?
<mattwj2002> 16 hours?
<k1l> phone stuff was mentioned for the 21st
<mattwj2002> where?
<mattwj2002> :O
<mattwj2002> oh yeah
<mattwj2002> haha
<k1l> mattwj2002: one shall read the topic ;p
<mattwj2002> I saw that sorry!
<mattwj2002> *face palm*
<mattwj2002> k1l: can you tell me any more about the tablet?
<k1l> nope
<mattwj2002> :P
<mattwj2002> okay
<mattwj2002> bye!
#ubuntu-phone 2013-02-19
<qq30> is ubuntu phone likely going to be available for WebOS users? Palm Pixi plus user here.
<maniyadv> Hi all.. :)
<Elessar> does anybody know where to store account stuff?
<Elessar> I mean accounts' logins/passwords, connection settings, cached e-mails and so on?
<barbarrica> logout
<om26er> is there going to be a new channel for the tablet?
<om26er> or will this be renamed to something universal ?
<smartboyhw> om26er, #ubuntu-tablet
<om26er> smartboyhw, ah there's already one ;)
<smartboyhw> om26er, yeah
<lantizia> Lo... I just bought a Nexus 4 (mainly because I'm sick of using a dead OS called Maemo on my N900 and I'm finally admitting it's time to use android - but ALSO because of this Ubuntu Mobile beta coming out in 2 days time) but it'll take 2 weeks to get here
<lantizia> I'm wondering... how likely is it I can dual boot Android and Ubuntu Mobile on it?     or maybe load one from the other?
<M4rtinK> lantizia: it's not dead, just resting a bit :)
<M4rtinK> & N900 has a hardware keyboard, unlike Nexus 4
<doomlord> what can ubuntu for android do/not do compared to desktop & ubuntu phone
<bzoltan1>  lantizia:  Does your N900 in a good condition? I would buy it for real money!
<daliusd> Hi
<daliusd> I have tried using QtTest in Qml and it complains that QtTest can't be found. Any ideas what's wrong?
<daliusd> q
<lantizia> bzoltan1, yeah but im in the UK
<bzoltan1> lantizia: is their an embargo on shiping N900 to abroad? :D
<darthmuffins> daliusd: http://qt.gitorious.net/qt-labs/qtest-qml
<lantizia> no just letting you know shipping wouldnt be cheap :D
<darthmuffins> daliusd: you have to install it separately from Qt
<daliusd> darthmuffins, what package?
<darthmuffins> qtest-qml
<bzoltan1> lantizia: That is not a problem
<daliusd> I don't see such package in my system :/ As well I have found somewhere that it is part of qt5.
<darthmuffins> you may have to install from source for Qt5, idk if it has been packaged yet
<daliusd> And it actually is if I download qt from qt-project
<lantizia> bzoltan1, £120 for the phone then?
<darthmuffins> daliusd: yes, if you download and install instead of package, you'll get it
<daliusd> Ok. I will wait and see what David (dpm?) is doing with unit-testing, jenkins and etc.
<daliusd> Thanks and bye
<brunogirin> bzoltan1: just read your email on the mailing list, I wouldn't mind a bit of help working out what's wrong if you can
<darthmuffins> brunogirin: i just saw this, its a permission issue on the install dir
<darthmuffins> Qt creator doesn't have permission to access the file templates for projects
<bzoltan1> lantizia: let me think :)
<darthmuffins> it will often complain of not being able to write various config files and so on
<bzoltan1> brunogirin:  Hello... All right, let's fix it
<darthmuffins> I just hackattacked it with a chmod -R 777 on the install dir
<brunogirin> darthmuffins: shall I restart it in a console to find out what folder it's complaining about? or is it a known one?
<bzoltan1> brunogirin:  What do you use, Precise/Quantal/Raring? What PPAs do you have enabled? What Qt packages do you have installed?
<darthmuffins> (not very clean though)
<darthmuffins> where did you install the SDK?
<darthmuffins> ahh sorry, you followed the official instructions...
<brunogirin> bzoltan1: quantal, using the PPA as per David's email
<brunogirin> darthmuffins: yes, I thought this would be less error prone
<darthmuffins> sorry, i'll let bzoltan1 help, lets not step on eachothers toes
<bzoltan1> darthmuffins:  Sure I will help :) if I can
<darthmuffins> bzoltan1: I'm glad to, I just thought two possibly conflicting help streams would not be ideal ;-)
<bzoltan1> brunogirin: what the `$ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*qt*` gives?
<brunogirin> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/angeloc-quickly-ubuntu-qt-template-precise.list
<brunogirin> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/angeloc-quickly-ubuntu-qt-template-precise.list.distUpgrade
<brunogirin> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/angeloc-quickly-ubuntu-qt-template-precise.list.save
<brunogirin> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical-qt5-edgers-qt5-beta1-quantal.list
<brunogirin> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical-qt5-edgers-qt5-beta1-quantal.list.save
<brunogirin> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical-qt5-edgers-qt5-proper-quantal.list
<brunogirin> I suspect the beta1 shouldn't be there...
<bzoltan1> brunogirin: Yes, it is good idea to remove the beta1 Qt5
<brunogirin> shouldn't ppa-purge have done that? I will remove them anyway
<bzoltan1> brunogirin:  I noticed that ppa-purge is not always reliable
<bzoltan1> brunogirin: I would purge the packages installed from that PPA
<brunogirin> bzoltan: ok so the sources.list entries are now removed and I just did an apt-get update
<bzoltan1> brunogirin: $ grep ^Package: /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net*sdk*Packages /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net*qt5-beta1*Packages |awk '{print $2}'
<bzoltan1> it will list the SDK packages you have
<bzoltan1> they all should be purged
<brunogirin> bzoltan: so I do apt-get purge on all of them?
<bzoltan1> brunogirin: I prefer dpkg --purge
<brunogirin> bzoltan1: no prob
<bzoltan1> brunogirin: and then remove the /opt/qt5 stuff from your .bashrc
<brunogirin> bzoltan1: it complains that ubuntu-sdk depends on some of them so will purge that too
<brunogirin> bzoltan1: yes I updated .bashrc
<bzoltan1> brunogirin: the ubuntu-sdk should not depend on packages from Qt5-beta1
<bzoltan1> brunogirin:  but it is safe to remove the ubuntu-sdk and later you can install it again
<bzoltan1> it is a meta-package only
<brunogirin> bzoltan1: that's what it says, which may be part of the problem; anyway I've now purged the whole thing
<bzoltan1> brunogirin:  yeps, clean system is always better
<brunogirin> bzoltan1: so should I now just re-install ubuntu-sdk and notepad-qml?
<brunogirin> or should I check that QtCreator can actually create a QML project first?
<bzoltan1> So does the $ dpkg -l|grep "5release~beta" gives no packages?
<brunogirin> bzoltan1: no, nothing returned anymore
<bzoltan1> brunogirin: fabulous
<brunogirin> bzoltan1: but QtCreator still can't create QtQuick projects, which I would have expected it to be able to without Ubuntu components
<bzoltan1> brunogirin:let's see your qtc now... $ dpkg -l qtcreator
<brunogirin> bzoltan1: ii  qtcreator      2.6.1-0ubunt amd64
<bzoltan1> brunogirin:  hmm...
<brunogirin> bzoltan1: I can always purge that too and re-install
<bzoltan1> brunogirin:  Now comes a rhetorical question... do you want to do something what nobody outside of my team has ever done? :)
<brunogirin> bzoltan1: why not? depends what it is :)
<darthmuffins> #nowWereAllListening
<brunogirin> bzoltan1: as long as there's a remote chance that it won't break my system as it's a production one and I have a client meeting in 1 hour :)
<GuidoPallemans> are you talking about installing the ubuntu components with qt 5?
<GuidoPallemans> 'cause i've got some problems with that too
<bzoltan1> brunogirin: The new release of our QtCreator + plugins. It is nothing secret, it is in a public PPA. Try it at your own risk!!! No kidding.. it is heavily experimental: $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-staging && sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get install qtcreator  ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins ubuntu-qtcreator-qt5libs
<bzoltan1> GuidoPallemans:What exactly is the problem. The Ubuntu components are using Qt5
<bzoltan1> brunogirin: You can always remove these packages and the qt5-staging PPA and return to any other version of the QtCreator
<GuidoPallemans> bzoltan1: I cannot use the latest ubuntu.components, and the qtwebkit that I use doesn't work anymore either (but that is not really the question here)
<brunogirin> bzoltan1: yes I could do that but if the upgrade from -beta1 to -proper failed, why would that one work? Having said that, you gave me an idea because there are a few of those packages that I didn't purge
<bzoltan1> GuidoPallemans:  What release of the Ubuntu you are on? What PPAs do you use?
<GuidoPallemans> ubuntu 12.10
<GuidoPallemans> ppa's: i'm not sure about it, I installed the ones which were released with the ubuntu phone release, and then I removed them, installed the new ones - I think... and Qt5
<bzoltan1> GuidoPallemans:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/254800/how-can-i-update-the-ubuntu-sdk-preview-from-the-qt-5-beta-ppa-to-the-qt-5-relea/
<brunogirin> bzoltan1: still no luck; however, when I start it from the command line, I get this:
<brunogirin> void DBusMenuExporterPrivate::addAction(QAction*, int): Already tracking action "Follow Symbol Under Cursor" under id 133
<brunogirin> Cannot update Qt version information: /usr/bin/qmake-qt4 cannot be run.
<brunogirin> bzoltan: which makes sense as I only have qmake in /usr/bin and it's the Qt5 one
<bzoltan1> brunogirin:apt-get install qt5-default
<GuidoPallemans> bzoltan1: that worked, thanks for linking me
<bzoltan1> GuidoPallemans: No problem... it is my fault that I did not provide proper upgrade path at the first place
<brunogirin> bzoltan1: qt5-default is already the newest version
<brunogirin> bzoltan1: but I'll see if I can fix that in the QtCreator build&run options
<brunogirin> bzoltan1: aha! that worked! I just deleted the old qt4 version in Build & Run > Qt Versions and added the Qt5 one manually
<brunogirin> bzoltan1: thanks for the help, I'll write that up and put it up on AskUbuntu for reference
<bzoltan1> brunogirin:  Nice :)
<Andy80> hi
<bzoltan1> Hello Andy80
<Andy80> bzoltan1, I think I've eliminated all the old Qt5 packages. Now I'd like to install the new Qt5 packages. Which meta package do I have to install to do it properly?
<bzoltan1> Andy80:  install ubuntu-sdk from the qt5-proper
<Andy80> bzoltan1, thanks :) I've executed the command. In the mean time I go to grab some coffee ;)
<lantizia> OK so my Nexus 4 has arrived this morning, fresh and brand new from Google... do I have to do anything before or on the day of the 21st to get a hold of the Ubuntu Phone beta?
<Andy80> finally!
<Andy80> andrea@andrea-Inspiron-660:~$ qmake -v
<Andy80> QMake version 3.0
<Andy80> Using Qt version 5.0.1 in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<Andy80> :)
<Andy80> bzoltan1, I'm probably missing some deps, because I can't compile qtcreator. I get this error: http://pastebin.com/yMrEQww3 - I'm using latest sources from git of qt-creator
<Andy80> but... wait... maybe I should compile qt-creator with Qt4 and not with Qt5?
<bzoltan> Andy: we do compile the qtc with qt 5.0.1
<nOStahl> 3 min left on timer at ubuntu.com ! woo
<bzoltan>  libbotan1.10-dev libqt5sql5-sqlite (>= 5.0.1~) libqt5designercomponents5 (>= 5.0.1~) libqt5designer5 (>= 5.0.1~) libqt5clucene5 (>= 5.0.1~) qttools5-private-dev (>= 5.0.1~) libqt5v8-5-private-dev (>= 5.0.1~) libqt5help5 (>=5.0.1~) qttools5-dev (>= 5.0.1~) qttools5-dev-tools (>= 5.0.1~) qt5-qmake (>= 5.0.1~) qtbase5-private-dev (>= 5.0.1~) libqt5script5 (>= 5.0.1~) libqt5scripttools5 (>= 5.0.1~) qt5-default qtscript5-private-dev (>= 5.0.1
<bzoltan> Andy80:  and this ^ is the deps list
<Andy80> bzoltan, thanks :) I'll first watch the announcement, then I will install them ;)
<lcabreza> does anybody has the iso source for the ubuntu-phone ?
<bzoltan> Andy80: enjoy the show!
<doomlord> wow, ubuntu-phone is coming to nexus4 ?
<doomlord> but when docked - will the res be 1280x800 or 1920x1080
<doomlord> another q - however fiddly it may be,will you be able to view the full desktop on the phone (you may have a stylus :) )
<Andy80> bzoltan, very nice stuff :)
<bzoltan> Andy80: Hell it is :) I love it
<darthmuffins> very exciting stuff. we'll have to get the mobile OS installed as a VM so we can start developing as soon as its released
<Andy80> anyway....
<Andy80> show us also the power of Ubuntu server, EC2 and load balancer and please don't slow down everything on every announcement :)
<wastrel> ubuntu tablet is a thing?
<wastrel> fancy
<wastrel> darthmuffins: is there a howto for getting vm mobile os
<_methods> ubuntu-tv too lol
<_methods> everyone wants to be on tv
<wastrel> my father in law gave us an apple tv for xmas
<wastrel> i have no idea what to do with the thing
<wastrel> it's just sitting there using electricity doing nothing for the past 2 months
<darthmuffins> haha despite being an avid ubuntu user.. i love my apple TV
<darthmuffins> wastrel: no howto that i know of. I'll figure it out and make one once the source is released
<Andy80> bzoltan, I've installed all the libs you told me (I was missing a couple of them infact) but I keep getting the same error ans before: Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: declarative
<H4NgM4N> how to develop apps using 10.10
<H4NgM4N> is it possible
<ajalkane> Is there examples already out there what's the best way to create qml plugins for use with Ubuntu SDK?
<ajalkane> (ie. C++ plugins for QML)
<comjf> ajalkane: I've found the documentation to be wrong
<comjf> ajalkane: at least I cant get it to compile haha
<comjf> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qtqml-cppintegration-interactqmlfromcpp.html
<comjf> but I think this resource is better: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtdoc/gettingstartedqml.html#extending-qml-using-qt-c
<comjf> my only advice (admittedly I am a newb though) is to learn how to use qtcreator... it uses qmake which makes life easier
<ajalkane> comjf: ok... I do know how to call C++ from QML, I'm just wondering what's the best practice on Ubuntu SDK, and if there's already examples
<darthmuffins> ajalkane: check out the source for ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins
<darthmuffins> they demonstrate precisely how to do it (generally following examples available at the qt-project site)
<darthmuffins> and I'm guessing we should take their implementation as "best-practice" in most cases, as they know the Ubuntu OS better than the rest of us
<darthmuffins> link:
<darthmuffins> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/trunk
<comjf> ajalkane: Can you answer this question then? I'm a beginner, but eager to get started: qt-project.org/forums/viewthread/24953/
<ajalkane> comjf: You want to catch signals emitted from C++ object in your QML code?
<comjf> ajalkane: yes
<comjf> the tutorials I've so far followed don't work because of type issues I guess
<ajalkane> comjf: you should register the C++ object with ctxt->setContextProperty to QML, and then in QML connect the signal using Connections {}
<ajalkane> That's the easiest way. Another is to make the C++ a proper QML element, ie. writing a QML plugin
<ajalkane> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qqmlcontext.html
<comjf> ajalkane: then I can call methods based on button clicks and things
<ajalkane> comjf: if you want to call methods on C++, you put Q_INVOKABLE before the method signature
<ajalkane> so if you have setContextProperty("myBackend", &cppBackendObject), then in qml you can call "myBackendObject.myMethod("Here you go")" assuming you have Q_INVOKABLE void myMethod(const &QString &text)
<ajalkane> s/myBackendObject/myBackend
<comjf> ajalkane: ajalkane makes sense ok
<doomlord> can the galaxy nexus/n4 output 1080p  when docked for the ubuntu-phone desktop?
<bobweaver> ping bzoltan1  Hey I have ran into a Huge bug
<bzoltan1>  bobweaver:  tell me
<bobweaver> ok when swiping to get from tab to tab if one goes from say tab 1 to tab 3 that is cool or 1 too 2 is cool or 1 to 3 is cool. But say 3 too one crash app
<bobweaver> I have a video of this if you would like to see
<bobweaver> also if swiping is only "half way"  App crashs
<bobweaver> let me get you video
<bobweaver> bzoltan1,  time = 1:00     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1yIGMRGHPE&list=UUzkAk08QdVFd1CmwWQBD3Sw&index=2
<bobweaver> that is half swipe crash
<bobweaver> I will make video of crash on tab 3 to tab 1
<bzoltan1> bobweaver:  please try to reproduce the bug on the Qt5 what is provided from the qt5-proper PPA (https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper) As I told you on several occasion we can not and will not support custom built Qt5.
<bobweaver> haha I knew you where going to say that so I installed stock !
<bobweaver> happens on all versions of QT
<ogra_> damned
 * ogra_ now has "good morning america" humming in his head
<bobweaver> lol
<ogra_> bobweaver, cool app
<bobweaver> its a great song ogra_
<ogra_> definitely
<bobweaver> ogra_,  here is the app this morning http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PSb4szE7pw
<bobweaver> with the same song
 * bobweaver rolls of chair 
 * bobweaver just woke up any one know the branch that has tablet code ? 
 * bobweaver cracks fingers and say time to plug in TV 
<ogra_> i dont think the code is released yet
<ogra_> thuuursday ....
<bobweaver> :(
<bobweaver> that is ok gives me more time :)
<bobweaver> bzoltan1,  do you know the order of core apps that need to be done for phone ?
<bzoltan1> bobweaver: In that case plase reproduce the bug with the official Qt5 release, make a very small example app, write the steps how to reproduce the bug and file it to  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<bobweaver> Like if I should make email client before say Clock
<bzoltan1> bobweaver: no, you need to ask KevinWright and/or mhall119 for that
<bobweaver> thanks bzoltan1
<bzoltan1>  bobweaver:  no problem
<mhall119> bobweaver: there is no order of preference
<bobweaver>  mhall119  whch one should I make next ?
<bobweaver> also mhall119  or bzoltan1  where to get background templeate for caonical purple so I can make app look like stock ?
<bobweaver> Like on the Phone where it says Home or Music that is just a tab system I am guessing that is using a different theme
<mhall119> bobweaver: apps shouldn't use a purple background
<bobweaver> IE make the templeate color something that is different then #C7C7C7 and use a different header
<mhall119> bobweaver: those are Dash screens you say in the demo
<mhall119> s/say/saw/
<bobweaver> correct
<mhall119> the core apps we want to use the provided template and theme
<bobweaver> wait till thrusday ?
<mhall119> you shouldn't need to
<mhall119> everything you need for the core apps should be available already
<bobweaver> mhall119,  what if I want to put this in the TV ?
<bobweaver> I want to make TV interface more like Phone and tablet
<bobweaver> wait till thur ?
<ajalkane> mhall119: what about examples of best practice of C++ qml-plugins?
<bobweaver> all the apps that I make are going to also fit in the dash of the TV
<mhall119> bobweaver: TV apps should use the same template as we have for these core apps
<mhall119> TV's dash should match desktop/phone as much as reasonable
<ajalkane> It's still a bit unclear to me how we're supposed to do C++ QML plugins... another repository that is supposed to be compiled when developing the main application?
<mhall119> and yeah, for that you'd need to wait until Thursday
<ajalkane> And where should that main plugin live? What repository?
<mhall119> ajalkane: bzoltan1's team are working on that
<bobweaver> mhall119,  I dont listen to designers I dont get paid by you know that :)
<mhall119> ajalkane: depends on the plugin, if it's generic enough please submit it to the SDK itself
<ajalkane> So everything needed for the core apps is not available already :). Any rough estimate on timetable?
<bobweaver> mhall119,  I agree with you on the Phone and TV and table will all look and act the same way though
<mhall119> bobweaver: I understand, but for things we're going to include by default we're going ot want them to follow the designs
<ajalkane> Personally it is filesystem managing plugin that I'm interested in. Although I'd think it's best to keep it "project local" until it stabilizes.
<mhall119> ajalkane: no, but when you identify missing plugins please let the SDK team know
<bobweaver> mhall119,  cool please try to understand that I am not doing this for the Phone but more for the tv
<bobweaver> all apps should works across the board as there just qt
<mhall119> bobweaver: understood :)
<bobweaver> ajalkane,  what plugin ?
<ajalkane> bobweaver: basically navigating the filesystem, and doing common filesystem operations that you'd expect from a filemanager.
<bobweaver> ajalkane,  you are useing folderlistmodel ?
<ajalkane> bobweaver: it's insufficient
<bobweaver> so you are making your own ?
<mhall119> ajalkane: you should probably make that app-specific for now, as the file manager will need more access permissions than a normal app
<bobweaver> ajalkane,  you can tell your app to include what ever the heck you want it too
<ajalkane> Have to make our own or if possible extend and collaborate with NemoMobile's
<bobweaver> ajalkane,  example I make a C++ plugin I then EXpose it to QML
<bobweaver> in a plugin file
<bobweaver> these are not that hard to make
<mhall119> ajalkane: just be aware that your submissions are under the contributor license agreement, if you include any 3rd party code you'll need them to agree to the CLA as well or request an exception
<bobweaver> mhall119,  at what point is it 3rd party  ?
<ajalkane> mhall119: I'm just unclear what's the proper way to do that... is it okay to include it in the filemanager repository, or if we need to create another repository for the qml plugin (some instructions hinted at that)
<bobweaver> the whoe sdk is 3rd party tbh
<mhall119> bobweaver: if he takes code from another project
<ajalkane> mhall119: I know about that, and that's one of the things that I'm waiting an answer for
<mhall119> ajalkane: I'd say create a separate branch, but under the same Launchpad project
<bobweaver> ajalkane,  I think tht you are going about this a little bit different hear me out here
<ajalkane> mhall119: ok, I think that's good enough for me to continue. Thanks
<bobweaver> ajalkane,  say I have a file called     filemanager.cpp and also a file called filemanager.h  I can take that code and expose it to qml in the app itsself
<bobweaver> #include "filemanager.h"
<ajalkane> Bob, you don't have to teach me basic C :-). What is the basic point you want to tell relating to QML and C++ plugins?
<bobweaver>     qmlRegisterType<FileManager >(uri, 0, 1, "FileManager");
<bobweaver> that right there exposes my flippin filemanager.h to QML so that I can call  in my  QML      FileManager{id:foo;dir:some/path }
<ajalkane> Ubuntu development model prefers QML plugins instead of qmlRegisterType kind of solutions. There's discussion about that in mailing list
<bobweaver> facepalm
<ajalkane> Didn't think he'd take it that hard...
<bef0rd> ajalkane: what mailing list?
<frankencode> ajalkane: i guess if you use a separate branch it won't break packaging of the core apps, at least until now i can't see any provisions to package plugins with each app
<ajalkane> bef0rd: Ubuntu-phone mailing list
<frankencode> i done my own folderlistmodels before, would like to see smth. like this go into the core sdk (because then I can use it, too;)
<ajalkane> frankencode: your folderlistmodel supports reporting of errors and threaded operations?
<frankencode> its licensed to death (contract work)
<ajalkane> ah...
<Darkwing> I couldn't find any information on this... What radios are going to be included and how are the radios setup?
<frankencode> ajalkane: but if you create one, i surely will have a look at it
<frankencode> the way qt is doing multithreading is a special case of how golang is doing it
<bzoltan1> ajalkane: I am about to close this day... would you mind to ping me tomorrow and talk about those plugins?
<frankencode> the message queues are basically golang channels
<ajalkane> bzoltan1: sure thing, I'll be here tomorrow and ask about them
<ajalkane> frankencode: we will need one for Filemanager. Whether we use an existing (of course preferable) or create our own remains to be seen.
<KevinWright> Hello RSS feed reader app people. I have a bad network connection and might not be able to meet properly as hoped right now
<frankencode> ajalkane: yes, lets see what will be released with the phone image
<mhall119> KevinWright: is it meeting time now?
<mhall119> is who is here for the RSS Reader meeting?
<QtRoS> Hi all! RSS Reader team here?
<mhall119> I'll run the meeting if there are people here for it
<mhall119> QtRoS: are you working on the RSS reader?
<QtRoS> mhall119: yes, and you?
<mhall119> nope, but I'm helping Kevin
<QtRoS> mhall119: Ok, I think I am alone today
<mhall119> ok, we'll make the most of it then
<mhall119> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb 19 19:16:15 2013 UTC.  The chair is mhall119. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<mhall119> #topic RSS Reader updates
<mhall119> QtRoS: can you give an update about what was discussed in the last meeting?
<mhall119> #meetingtopic RSS Reader development
<mhall119> QtRoS: were you there for the last meeting?
<QtRoS> mhall119: subject of first meeting were general development plan, targets, teamwork and so on.
<mhall119> ok, were there any work items discussed then?
<QtRoS> mhall119: sorry for slow answers, sometimes I need to correct my English speech with translator
<QtRoS> No
<mhall119> ok, no worries
<mhall119> ok, so the wiki spec for the RSS Reader is here:
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/RSSReader
<mhall119> there is also a blueprint for the initial development of this app, where we are listing work items:
<mhall119> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+spec/initial-rssreader-development
<mhall119> we have 13 work items and 6 members of the development team
<mhall119> so we need to give everybody a couple of things to work on
<QtRoS> In mailing list I already talked about my question - shall we use C++ or not?
<mhall119> QtRoS: you should be able to edit that blueprint's work items (little yellow edit icon on the right side of the "Work Items" header)
<mhall119> QtRoS: the goal is to do as much as possible in QML+Javascript
<mhall119> it makes it more accessible to new developers, and highlights what we consider the strong parts of our developer offering
<mhall119> if, however, there is something that we can't do in QML, we can write it in C++ and expose it to QML by making a plugin
<QtRoS> Yes, sure, I can do any of this items, but we need to decide with team, how we will realize some of them
<mhall119> in those cases, the plugin code should be in a separate bzr branch, and be as re-usable as possible
<mhall119> #topic work items and implementation
<mhall119> should have done that several minutes ago
<mhall119> QtRoS: does that answer your question about C++ vs. QML/
<mhall119> ?
<QtRoS> Yes, plugin is right way, because we can't view list of all news from few sources via QML, XmlListModel able to load only one
<QtRoS> Yes, I think we need to create that branch for C++ part
<QtRoS> as fast as possible
<mhall119> QtRoS: you and anybody else on the team should be able to edit these work items
<mhall119> so the goal for this week is to get them all assigned to somebody
<QtRoS> I can edit work items, I think)
<QtRoS> W8, I'll check them again and pick something
<mhall119> this doesn't mean the assigned person is going to have to implement them, just that they'll need to investigate and either implement it, change the work item, or hand it off to somebody else
<mhall119> it sounds like the work items themselves will need to be changed some too, since some work will be done in the plugin and some will be done in QML
<QtRoS> Yes, you are right
<mhall119> QtRoS: can I give you an action item to email the team and ask everybody to assign themselves to 2 or 3 of the current work items?
<mhall119> I'd like to have them all assigned to somebody
<mhall119> since you showed up for the meeting, you get first pick :)
<QtRoS> Okay, I can use mailing list for this purpose...
<mhall119> yes
<QtRoS> Oh, ok =)
<mhall119> #action QtRoS to email dev team asking everybody to self-assign work items
<meetingology> ACTION: QtRoS to email dev team asking everybody to self-assign work items
<mhall119> thanks QtRoS
<mhall119> QtRoS: was there anything the team was waiting on Kevin to provide?
<QtRoS> Nope, we can start now, I think :)
<mhall119> excellent, can you include that encouragement in your email to the team?
<mhall119> in the next meeting we can go over changes to the work items that the team makes
<QtRoS> Repeat please, how I can peek one? Just replace TODO with my id?
<mhall119> put your launchpad username in square brackets at the start of the line
<mhall119> so for me it would look like this:
<mhall119> [mhall119] Do this work item: TODO
<mhall119> make sense?
<QtRoS> Ok, I'll try to lead our team first time :)
<mhall119> QtRoS: feel free to ping me or email me if you need help
<QtRoS> Check list, I picked two :)
<mhall119> I'll follow up with Kevin when he's online again about what happened in this meeting
<mhall119> QtRoS: \o/
<mhall119> #action mhall119 to update Kevin about this meeting
<meetingology> ACTION: mhall119 to update Kevin about this meeting
<QtRoS> And no need for C++ part to realize them, so I can work independently at the beginning
<mhall119> fantastic, is there anything else that you can think of that we need to discuss?
<QtRoS> Nope, I will write to another guys now in mailing list!
<mhall119> alright, thanks for attending this meeting QtRoS
<mhall119> do you know if Kevin has a schedule already for the next meeting time?
<QtRoS> No, in last message from Kevin he wrote "Chat with you soon" only)
<mhall119> ok, I'll leave it to him to schedule the next one then
<QtRoS> And sorry for my mistakes in English, read is much easier for me rather than write
<QtRoS> Ok!
<mhall119> thanks again QtRoS
<QtRoS> It's good!
<mhall119> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb 19 19:41:49 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-phone/2013/ubuntu-phone.2013-02-19-19.16.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-phone/2013/ubuntu-phone.2013-02-19-19.16.html
<QtRoS> you too!
<wastrel> yay
<ajalkane> SDK question: How to detect that you're building for Ubuntu in: *.pro files, .cpp/.h files? Ie. is there some defines that are set?
<daliusd> Hi,
<daliusd> I use Scrollbar and get following warning/error: file:///usr/share/themes/Ambiance/qmltheme/ScrollbarDelegate.qml:137: TypeError: Cannot read property 'easing' of undefined
<daliusd> scrollbar itself works
<daliusd> I don't get this error with examples
<daliusd> any ideas what I'm missing?
<Pip> So any ideas how to install ubuntu mobile OS on a real hardware?
<daliusd> Pip, you will need to wait
<daliusd> official date is 21st if I remember correctly
<Pip> I know
<wastrel> ubuntu is on phone now
<wastrel> Pip: do you have galaxy nexus or nexus 4?
<Pip> galaxy nexus
<larsgk> hi
<larsgk> any RSS feed app people here_
<larsgk> ?
<wastrel> larsgk: you missed the meeting friend
<wastrel> larsgk: http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-phone/2013/ubuntu-phone.2013-02-19-19.16.moin.txt
<larsgk> oops
<larsgk> gonna check assignments
<larsgk> wastrel: I'll take 2
<wastrel> i'm not inovlved just a bystander :]
<larsgk> ;)
<ajalkane> Opening an Ubuntu QML project in QtCreator gives error in QML in line "import Ubuntu.Components 0.1": "QML module not found". I guess this is a FAQ kind of item how to solve it?
<frankencode>  ajalkane: i think you have to set your QML_IMPORT_PATH
<frankencode> but i'm not a qt creator user, just know that it is justed to locate qml plugins
<frankencode> -justed +used, damn i'm dizzy today
<ajalkane> frankencode: ok thanks... well, I'll not put more time into that since the code anyway works from command-line. I guess some wart in the SDK or instructions
<Walther> Okay, so ubuntu tablet project got announced. Is there an irc channel for that, or does the discussion happen here?
<netcurli> #ubuntu-tablet
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ^
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=h384z7Ph0gU < incase you didnt see Walther
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the video confused my somewhat
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is the tablet not active until you get your phone docked on it?
<bkc_> Akiva-Thinkpad: it is
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay, but you can take your phone, and do what with it?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do you have to juggle the two?
<wastrel> never enough channels
<bkc_> I'm guessing syncing them through either wlan or bluetooth :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is the phone in your pocket connected via bluetooth
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah
<bkc_> I'm only guessing though...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Regardless, I think all of this really is the trump card for cloud computing
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the best cloud is the one in your pocket.
<bkc_> ... I can think of so many ways of mis-interpreting that sentence ;P
<doomlord> you mean P2P cloud as opposed to cloud of locked down servers controlled by someone else ?
<bkc_> rsync <3
<zyal> Hello
<zyal> can anyone help me oout here?
<zyal> anyone?
<Pip> zyal, shoot
<zyal> Hey, Im trying to install the ubuntu-sdk but stuck in the qtchooser package
<zyal> hold on let me paste the error
<zyal> Unpacking qtchooser (from .../qtchooser_0.0.1~git20121229.g8f08405-0ubuntu1~precise1~test5_i386.deb) ...
<zyal> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/qtchooser_0.0.1~git20121229.g8f08405-0ubuntu1~precise1~test5_i386.deb (--unpack):
<zyal>  trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/xmlpatterns', which is also in package qt4-dev-tools 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4
<zyal> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<zyal>                                                               Processing triggers for man-db ...
<zyal> Errors were encountered while processing:
<zyal>  /var/cache/apt/archives/qtchooser_0.0.1~git20121229.g8f08405-0ubuntu1~precise1~test5_i386.deb
<zyal> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<zyal> i ran sudo apt-get -f install to fix but thats what i got
<zyal> Running sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zyal> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of qt5-default:
<zyal>  qt5-default depends on qtchooser; however:
<zyal>   Package qtchooser is not installed.
<zyal> dpkg: error processing qt5-default (--configure):
<zyal>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<zyal> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ubuntu-sdk:
<zyal>  ubuntu-sdk depends on qt5-default; however:
<zyal>   Package qt5-default is not configured yet.
<zyal> dpkg: error processing ubuntu-sdk (--configure):
<zyal>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<zyal> Errors were encountered while processing:
<zyal>  qt5-default
<zyal>  ubuntu-sdk
<Akiva-Thinkpad> pastebin much zyal?
<zyal> Haha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I'm giving you a hard time
<zyal> Okay ill paste it there :P for posterity's sake
<Akiva-Thinkpad> as far as I am concerned, an unactive channel is fine for terminal dumping.
<zyal> Ah alright
<zyal> any ideas on the package problem?
<Pip> It's out of my capability. I'm new here to ask some questions about how to install ubuntu mobile OS on my Android phone
<Akiva-Thinkpad> zyal: SDK, do you mean qtcreator and the like?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ie, qt5 libs?
<zyal> yeah
<zyal> its trying to install qt5 but is stuck in qtchoose package
<zyal> qtchooser
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec; I installed them a few times
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hmmm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what distro you running?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sorry, basic questions first :P
<zyal> Lubuntu 12.04
<zyal> We gotta start somwhere haha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> 12.04 might be your problem
<zyal> Hm..
<Akiva-Thinkpad> a Prerequisite is 12.10
<zyal> Shiiizz
<zyal> Is it really?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec, let me affirm that
<wastrel> in the tutorial it says 12.10 but i believe there's a ppa for 12.04 somewhere
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Requirements
<Akiva-Thinkpad>     Ubuntu 12.10 – get Ubuntu ›
<Akiva-Thinkpad>     Qt 5 and the Ubuntu QML toolkit – get Qt5 and the Ubuntu toolkit ›
<Akiva-Thinkpad>     Code editor (Qt Creator recommended) – install Qt Creator ›
<zyal> Ah okay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> zyal: thats found here http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/mobile/currency-converter-phone-app/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> zyal: like wastrel said though, it kind of bewilders me that this is what could be holding you back
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but it is a likely candidate for why you are in dependency hell.
<zyal> who's wastrel?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ....
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/mobile/currency-converter-phone-app/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oops
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bloody copy c
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wastrel 01:46:25 PM
<Akiva-Thinkpad> in the tutorial it says 12.10 but i believe there's a ppa for 12.04 somewhere
<Akiva-Thinkpad> for some reason, ctrl c does not work wit empathy.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Why am I using empathy as an irc client? Because I am crazy.
<zyal> Lol Im using wee chat I have to middle click with a track pad -.-
<zyal> to paste
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> zyal: what machine prompted you to lubuntu?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> (BTW, got a ssd, and holy hell this thing boots up fast - x60t by IBM)
<zyal> I have an HP craptop 1.73ghz 1 gig ram
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha, the silver one?
<zyal> yes p.p
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Amd turion?
<zyal> mm stock
<zyal> dont know exactly
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ohhh, I got one of those
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I used to sell em :P
<zyal> t5300
<bobweaver> anyone know where to get the welcome screen code ?  I want to make it into a loading screen for app. Thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> former hp manufacturer's rep
<zyal> uhh they are sluggish
<zyal> but DWM as my wm helps a ton
<Akiva-Thinkpad> zyal: For what its worth, I bought a x60 tablet a month ago for 120 bucks off craigslist. It runs like a charm.
<zyal> yeah?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> maybe its time to upgrade, if you can afford 120
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> craigslist, with a bit of practice
<zyal> Right now im looking for a thinkpad t40 on kijiji/cl
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is the place to make sellers cry.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> how much?
<zyal> less than 150 prefferably
<Akiva-Thinkpad> t40, mmm you can do better.
<zyal> wha do you recommend?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> with 140, I think you could get an x60; they got great battery
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and they are core 2 duo
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Where do you live?
<zyal> ON, Canada
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah, you should be fine then. Im in van
<zyal> x60 is a hybrid?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> for lenovo x series
<Akiva-Thinkpad> theres the x, and then theres the x tablet
<zyal> oh okay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> xtablet is always a bit heavier, and a bit worse on the battery
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but you get the tablet functionality
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Tablet on unity, is nice btw
<zyal> yeah
<zyal> actually the ubuntu tablet thing got me interested in the sdk...
<zyal> theyre actually pushing for it this year
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I got a 300 dollar bike on craigslist for 60, and I got this laptop which is usually 220, for 120.
<wastrel> i like laptops
<zyal> lol sniping deals man
<Akiva-Thinkpad> The method is simple
<zyal> ooh theres wastrel..
<Akiva-Thinkpad> On craigslist, (Good if you have the phone app),
<Akiva-Thinkpad> just search for Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> (apples never sell cheap, and everything else is... well mostly rubbish)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and for every deal you find out there, offer 1/4th of the price
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and email everyone
<zyal> My only concern is the battery
<Akiva-Thinkpad> In both cases, the person ran out of time that they needed to get rid of it, and took my offer
<zyal> usually they are worn out
<Akiva-Thinkpad> zyal: Battery, is amazing on thinkpads, like
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the x200 got almost a 20 hour active battery life
<zyal> wow
<zyal> with linux?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mine gets a good 4 hours, and its not new
<Akiva-Thinkpad> heh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> well good question, but those kernel problems have been solved
<zyal> lool i guess with laptop-mode-tools yourea okay
<wastrel> lenovo ♥
<zyal> yeah its great what is it kernel 3.2+?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wastrel: Exactly. Only worth while non apple hardware.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> zyal: Anyways, start looking now on craigslist, this is my advice. Be warned, some people are a-holes and don't like the fact that you offered only a 4th or a 5th of what they wanted to sell it for,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Subsequently, I have been sent on a few wild goose chases
<Akiva-Thinkpad> actually just one, but the guy was nuts
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and I should have seen it coming
<Akiva-Thinkpad> he gave me a fake address, and no phone number
<Akiva-Thinkpad> woah, good prices
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/sys/3628998001.html
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Hell, I'd buy that if I could
<zyal> pardon me got d/ced
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/sys/3628998001.html
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wow, good deal
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thats the slim version, and that laptop is legendary
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it even made it into an xkcd comic
<zyal> Looks good Ill consider it
<zyal> Any 150$< Im auto buying (if its good)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> zyal: That, though, is amazing
<Akiva-Thinkpad> then again, first one on the list
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I gather from this that toronto prices are much less than vancouver
<zyal> Our minimum wage is lower I believe ;P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> zyal: Wow, actually, I really think you should buy that one right away
<zyal> We're at 10.75 here.
<zyal> Yeah?
<zyal> Jeez tempting
<zyal> its*
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Like seriously, go to craigslist,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and type thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> they are selling broken older models for more expensive than that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and when I did my shopping a month ago, I could not find anything that good of a deal
<Akiva-Thinkpad> for the x200s, the SLIM model for gosh sakes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> 200 bucks is amazing
<zyal> Okay Ill message the dude, gonna try for 180 first ;D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Mine is the 5 year model, and it was 140
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that one is 3 year model
<wastrel> http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/sys/3566972755.html
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wastrel: Eww
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fattop
<wastrel> i don't carry it around, i use it as a desktop replacment
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wastrel: Good processor actually
<Akiva-Thinkpad> well if its for desktop, mmmmm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the second gen i7 was good for battery
<wastrel> screen resolution is fail for a 15" tho
#ubuntu-phone 2013-02-20
<doomlord> Whats the status of ubuntu on tablets
<holstein> !tablet | doomlord
<ubot5> doomlord: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<holstein> doomlord: ignore the part about "#ubuntu is for support only"
<holstein> i juse wanted to get the names correct...
<doomlord> ok great
<holstein> just*
<mainerror> wow, the SDK is pretty amazing.
<mainerror> I mean Qt is pretty amazing.
<bkc_> Qt is actually not that amazing, it's overcomplicated :P
<mainerror> Coming from the Android development world it feels like nothing compared to that. Especially working with lists.
<bkc_> sure, Java is a completely different mess :P
<mainerror> I prefer the JSON-like object declaration of QML
<mainerror> Oh, and that I can use JavaScript functions in QML :)
<mainerror> I'm sure Qt has it's ugly parts as well, just as every language/framework has but for now, as much as I've seen it looks very good.
<doomlord> QML looks more elegant than full json
<doomlord> much better not having keys quoted
<bobweaver> one can use json in qml2
<bkc_> json-keys aren't qouted? :/
<doomlord> json-keys are all quoted
<bkc_> they are?'
<bkc_> so that would be { "somekey"=1.0f } then? :/
<bkc_> because { somekey=1.0 } works just fine
<bkc_> (nvm the 'f' on the first one, old habit :P)
<bkc_> baah, I need some sleep, cya
<bobweaver>  \
<bobweaver> JSON.parse()
<bobweaver> JSON.stringify()
<doomlord> {somekey=1.0}  - this is not legal JSON. true JSON is always quoted. maybe everyone who writes a jSON parser agress with me and thinks its crazy and accepts unquoted keys :)  but real JSON is always quoted
<bkc_> huuh, well fuck me on a dead horse...
<bkc_> uhm... ops... might be the wrong channel for such proclamations :P
<doomlord> i mean personally if i wrote a JSON parser i would definitely accept unquote
<bkc_> likewise
<bkc_> my json-files actually "depends" on it... easy fix though :)
<doomlord> the format is so much better distinguishing between symbols,strings,ints and floats..
<bkc_> indeed
<doomlord> i liked the way clojure did its literals.. very similar.
<doomlord> so ubuntu phone is imminent..
<doomlord> tommorrow,right?
<bkc_> well, fo me it's about 19h15m until midnight wednesday->thursday so :)
<doomlord> i wonder if other linux distros will do similar
<doomlord> presumably the canonical code just goes out into the community the same as all other linux source
<bkc_> preferably :)
<bkc_> but some other distros don't have a fixed set of applications
<bkc_> like archlinux for instance :)
<doomlord> i would like to know if there's any attempt to run regular gnu-linux desktop apps in tablet mode
<bkc_> yes
<doomlord> they wouldnt be as slick thats for sure, but its not impossible to tweak ui for touchscreen
<bkc_> native apps are available
<doomlord> as far as i can tell. a phone/tablet UI simply means, making buttons taller. (and to make it a GOOD ui, fill that extra space with something useful)
<bkc_> they'll probably just map to a mouse-pointer, scroll-wheel and perhaps zooming just like any other touchpad :)
<doomlord> an avoid right--click menus of course
<bkc_> right-click is just a long press ;)
<doomlord> scroll wheel = 2fingers right
<bkc_> right
<bkc_> the hard thing is with hovering/draging :/
<bkc_> hovering vs dragging*
<doomlord> yeah. dragging is terrible
<doomlord> the next big step forward will be when screens can detect fingers are near.. or differentiate the size of contact patch (light press vs heavy press)
<bkc_> some actally "fix" that with a simple patch
<bkc_> 1finger = hover, 2fingers = click/drag, 3finger=scroll, pinch=zoom
<bkc_> and then the 4finger-smash for scroll-click :P
<bkc_> the force of the press can already be measured by most touchscreens :)
<bkc_> there are lots of apps that make use of this
<doomlord> which OS's / devices can read that
<doomlord> is it force or contact area
<bkc_> IIRC force, but it might be contact-area too
<doomlord> would be nice if multitouch could resize windows :)
<doomlord> 3 finger drag but also 3finger pinch :)
<doomlord> then you could get rid of the titlebars
<doomlord> and a lot of the window decoration
<doomlord> globalmenu should be permanently visible too
<bkc_> that's a nice idea :)
<doomlord> and 4 fingers for expo/scale (swipes etc)
<bkc_> :P
<bkc_> well, the 4finger app-switch would be awesome :)
<doomlord> expo would be perfect on a touchscreen, i'm surprised the others dont already do it
<bkc_> there's a hack for iPhone to do that ;)
<doomlord> zoom out to view 2x2 grid.. and scroll in that view for 2x3,2x4.. as you add more open screens
<doomlord> ok not seen it
<doomlord> the best desktop was Mac OSX snow leapoard with expose+spaces and multitouch all working really well..
<doomlord> there would be the potential for ubuntu on a tablet to exceed that
<doomlord> if people start tweaking it like that
<bkc_> indeed
<bkc_> http://gizmodo.com/5619612/how-to-get-expose+style-multitasking-on-your-iphone-or-ipad
<doomlord> can i be arsed going back to my android source now heh
<doomlord> heh just need ubuntu table now
<bkc_> you mean like M$ Surface?
<doomlord> yes :)
<bkc_> can't you install ubuntu on a Surface them? :/
<bkc_> then*
<doomlord> i guess you can
<bkc_> then doet! :D
<dholbach> good morning
<codealot> morning to you dholbach
<dholbach> hi codealot
<codealot> dholbach: what part of the project are you working on
<dholbach> codealot, I work with the ubuntu development community in general
<codealot> dholbach, cool. I'm on the terminal team
<dholbach> excellent :-D
<xsacha> codealot: are you taking inspiration from the n9 terminal?
<codealot> haven't had a close look at it
<codealot> let me check it out
<codealot> xsacha: thanks for the hint
<dpm> good morning all!
<dpm> any core apps developers around?
<codealot> dpm: I'm around
<dpm> hi codealot
<dpm> we're setting the CI infrastructure and wanted to talk to someone from the teams to test it first on a particular app project
<dpm> but it seems the setup is pretty straightforward, so we'll enable it for all apps at once
<dpm> I'll post an update to the list with an overview and the new workflow later on today
<codealot> ok
<void__> test
<void__> hello
<Darkwing> a couple of questions with the phone image. Will there be more than just the GSM Galaxy Nexus image and will the source be released?
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, There will be a Nexus 4 image and there will be source code so you can port
<Darkwing> I know about he Nexus 4... So, is it not being released for the Galaxy Nexus as well?
<Darkwing> I've been doing Android ROM development for a while now... I figured that the porting I have done there would come in handy to get the CDMA/4GLTE GNex up and running at some point.
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, as well
<wastrel> both gnex and nex4
<Darkwing> :D I'm one os those users who is on Verizon Wirelesss in the US. So, I'm stuck with CDMA for a few more months... I'll be changing soon but, I know a TON of people in the Android community that are looking forward to this... The number of emails I'm getting is stunning.
<wastrel> but not <random every other phone people ask about>
<Darkwing> wastrel: gnex maguro only or, will there be images for toro and toro plus?
<wastrel> gsm only i heard
<wastrel> but i am a bystander not affiliated etc etc
<Darkwing> Yeah I know... :/
<wastrel> basically all i know comes from reading what people type in this channel
<Darkwing> Okay.
<Darkwing> Well, I guess tomorrow will be filled with code hacking to get toro and toro plus included.
<wastrel> speaking of which i have yet to watch the tablet intro video
<Darkwing> Its a good video.
<wastrel> i was v. busy yesterday
<wastrel> my new earbuds are much louder than the ones that came with my gnex
<Darkwing> I'm just waiting for my Tax return and I'm picking up a nexus 4.
<wastrel> i certainly hope it's easy to change the default colors :]
<wastrel> sitestage is cool
<wastrel> hopefully can flip it to the left for left-handers
<wastrel> it's a cute video
<Denommus> hi
<Denommus> I'm trying to use the Ubuntu SDK, but it gives me the error 'module "QmlProject" is not installed'
<Denommus> what does this mean?
<nOStahl> tomorrow; everyone excited?
<Darkwing> a bit
<codealot> wish I had a nexus :(
<codealot> but hey lets see how tomorrow goes
<nOStahl> any word on what carriers are supported?
<darthmuffins> carrier support is not related to the OS...
<darthmuffins> if you run it on a VZ Galaxy Nexus... it will be VZ
<nOStahl> ah I'd imagine they have to have kernel support for gsm vs cdma hardware
<darthmuffins> yeah, but the android kernel has support for both, and I'd assume the modules aren't that hard to get to...
<darthmuffins> idk for sure, but it makes sense
<nOStahl> aye
<nOStahl> I wonder if it will be centralized knowledge base for running it on different various hardware
<nOStahl> or if things will get split off to separate websites dedicated to a certain phone hardware
<darthmuffins> idk, but it is a community effort, we can make it happen if we want a centralized location
<codealot> Denommus did you install qt5 as instructed on the ubuntu page?
<Darkwing> Actually... It's more than just kerney support for radios. At least in the Android world it is.
<Darkwing> *Kernel
<Darkwing> I'm assuming that Verizon will not be support out of the box because GSm is more widespread. But, as a Verizon person, I'll be instantly working on porting it as I have this week off from uni
<ajalkane> bzoltan: about yesterday's talk about C++ plugins for QML...
<Denommus> codealot: yes
<codealot> Denommus: what ubuntu version are you on?
<Denommus> I'm not really on Ubuntu. I'm on Arch
<Denommus> I installed qt5 and the sdk through AUR
<Denommus> so it's a problem with my qt5 installation? I'll check the #archlinux channel, then
<codealot> Denommus: just a sec I try figure out something
<codealot> Denommus: I'm not good at Arch but I believe it just a matter of the path exports
<Denommus> I exported QT_INSTALL_BINS="/usr/lib/qt5/bin"
<Denommus> and put it on PATH
<codealot> and you get the error from QtCreator?
<Denommus> are there any other environment variables that I should be aware of?
<Denommus> my connection dropped
<Denommus> anyone answered my questions?
<smartboyhw> Denommus, no:P
<Denommus> ok
<dlan^> is that possible to repack ubuntu-mobile stack for other distribution, say fedora/debian?
<codealot> Denommus: trying to check the environment variables and see if I have an answer for you
<Andy80> hi
<Denommus> ... the error solved itself
<Denommus> no, wait
<Denommus> it didn't
<codealot> :) :(
<Andy80> bzoltan, I still can't compile QtCreator, I keep getting this error: Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: declarative - I've installed any *declarative* package I've found available.
<bzoltan> Andy80:  What qtcreator do you try to build?
<Andy80> bzoltan, latest available sources from gitorious (I' git pulled yesterday, but I can git pull again right now...)
<bzoltan> Andy80:  is it the 2.7 branch?
<Andy80> it's the "master" branch I think
<ajalkane> bzoltan: about yesterday's talk about C++ plugins for QML... any new development about it?
<Andy80> yes, I'm in the "master"
<Denommus> codealot: do you know how do I install new modules?
<bzoltan> ajalkane:  geez :) I did not have time to poopoo today...
<ajalkane> lol... if poopoing is all that'd be needed, I'd have 10 plugins already today
<bzoltan> Andy80:  is th amaster the 2.7
<Andy80> bzoltan, I've created a qtcreator-build subfolder, following the instructions, I enter that folder and I execute "qmake -r ../" and after few lines of message I get that error...
<codealot_> Denommus: I'd recommend you compile from source
<bzoltan> Andy80: I do not know... for some time I only build the one in the qt5-beta-proper
<Denommus> codealot: AUR compiles from source already. I'll check #archlinux for help
<Andy80> damn I need to fix this asap or I really can't test jp plugin :\ my previous env was working, but it was qt-creator 2.6.1 built with Qt 4.8.x. if it's the same I can use that one... but I remember you told me I had to use 2.7.x because of some QtQuick2 support that the plugin i using...
<codealot> I know it compiles from source but I meant you do it the "…make…make install" way
<codealot> so that you can set some variables yourself
<codealot> and also point the install path so that its easier to add modules
<codealot> either by just copying the modules folder into place
<codealot> or "ln"
<Denommus> codealot: funny thing: Ctrl+R works
<Denommus> codealot: I think I understood how this works. Thank you for your help and time
<codealot> Denommus: you're welcome
<codealot> Denommus maybe you can publish that on some wiki for other Arch users to checkout
<Denommus> codealot: what I understood is that when you use qmlscene, it expects to run a qml file, not a qmlproject file. But Ctrl+R parses the qmlproject correctly, which opens the mainFile
<codealot> ok
<codealot> great
<DamianGalletini> Hi
<doomlord> willl ubuntu phone run with mhl cabe, or will you need a dock with extra usb ports
<doomlord> mhl cable^
<acematrix> Cannot wait till tomorrow
<acematrix> My poor Kindle Fire and HTC Explorer have no chance of Ubuntu running...
<ajalkane> I am stuck with plugins. I'm trying to use my compiled plugin with "qmlscene -I path/to/compiled/plugin myqml.qml" but I get "module "blabla" is not installed". Do I understand the -I option to qmlscene correctly, or should I install the qml plugin into the system wide search path?
<frankencode> ajalkane: there are environment variables to make the declarative engine output debug messages on what it is doing
<frankencode> i have to google it...
<frankencode> http://www.developer.nokia.com/Community/Wiki/How_to_enable_QML_Import_Traces
<frankencode> i'm not sure if it is still valid for qt5
<Corden> hello guys... just a quick Q.
<Corden> can we use python+gtk on ubuntu phone?
<KevinWright> hello are the Facebook client app developers in the channel? Sorry for being late...bad internet connection
<ajalkane> frankencode: I've tried QML_IMPORT_TRACE=1 but it did not shed any light to the issue
<ajalkane> also strace did not reveal anything to me
<barbarrica> Kevin: Hi, I'm on the Facebook team
<KevinWright> barbarrica: Hello!
<KevinWright> barbarrica: Let's see if anyone else from the team is here...or we can have a quick chat on our own
<KevinWright> barbarrica: maybe it is just the two of us
<KevinWright> barbarrica: let's have a quick chat to get started.
<KevinWright> barbarrica: thanks for joining today
<barbarrica> Kevin: Thank you
<KevinWright> barbarrica: I'm looking forward to working together on this project
<KevinWright> barbarrica: did you have a chance to install qt5 and the ubuntu components?
<barbarrica> kevin:yes, I've had some problems becausei tried it on 12.04, but I got it working now
<KevinWright> barbarrica: great. glad you finally were able to get things working
<barbarrica> kevin: QtCreator 2.6.1 is also working
<KevinWright> barbarrica: OK great. I sent a bunch of emails over the past few days Hope it wasn't too much alll at once.
<KevinWright> barbarrica: Did you have a chance to read through most of the info?
<barbarrica> kevin: I've seen the initial blueprint and I proposed myself to begin working in the auth functionality
<KevinWright> barbarrica: Great! Thanks for that
<KevinWright> barbarrica: Are there any questions I can help to answer at this time?
<barbarrica> Kevin: my idea is to use a WebView to do the oauth
<KevinWright> barbarrica: Would that mean the rest of the application would need to be in a WebView?
<KevinWright> barbarrica: btw, I might have problems with my internet connection during this discussion, so if I am unresponsive at some point you'll know why
<barbarrica> kevin: no, only the authentication page will, after the user authenticates we can save the auth token for subsquent access
<KevinWright> barbarrica: ok cool
<barbarrica> kevin: i guess the Tweeter team will have the same issue
<KevinWright> barbarrica: it sounds like that won't take long to implement. is that correct?
<KevinWright> barbarrica: yes probably
<barbarrica> kevin: Yes, it's a simple thing...
<KevinWright> barbarrica: OK great
<KevinWright> barbarrica: So at this time is there anything I can do to help you out? Or any questions you need answered?
<KevinWright> barbarrica: The developer guide might be of some assistance, but I am always available by email and of course here on IRC
<KevinWright> barbarrica: (this week I am not on IRC as much as usual though -- next week I will be around more often)
<barbarrica> kevin: I'm new to launchpad, and I'm trying to get around in it
<barbarrica> kevin: how do the code commits work ?
<KevinWright> barbarrica: mhall119 can also provide you some help
<KevinWright> barbarrica: the developer guide has some information about that
<KevinWright> barbarrica: do you have the link?
<barbarrica> kevin: no
<KevinWright> barbarrica: one moment
<KevinWright> barbarrica: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide
<barbarrica> kevin: thanks I'll look into that
<ajalkane> Anyone know where is UbuntuComponents plugin source code?
<mhall119> hey KevinWright, is there a meeting going on?
<frals> ajalkane: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, i think
<KevinWright> mhall119: A two person meeting
<frals> getting 503 when trying to browse it though, not tried bzr checkout
<ajalkane> same for me
<frals> ah, now the browse works
<KevinWright> mhall119: meet barbarrica grom the Facebook team
<frankencode> ajalkane: yes, bzr branch lp:ubuntu-ui.toolkit
<mhall119> hi barbarrica
<ajalkane> alright cool
<KevinWright> grom == from
<mhall119> KevinWright: is it too late to start the meeting bot?
<barbarrica> kevin: Are there any testing guidelines available ? I've some people talking about an automated test tool...
<KevinWright> mhall119: probably not necessary at this time ... did not know you needed to do that sorry
<KevinWright> barbarrica: let me dig something up for you and send by email
<KevinWright> barbarrica: I know we started about 5+ minutes late for the talk, but I think I might get cutoff in a moment
<mhall119> KevinWright: anybody can use it, it's nice because it produces the well formated minutes that I put on the wiki for the RSS Reader yesterday
<KevinWright> barbarrica: before I do is there any final question I can answer? mhall119 can also help you too
<KevinWright> mhall119: cool
<KevinWright> mhall119: can you send me some details about that by email?
<mhall119> KevinWright: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology has everything you need
<KevinWright> mhall119: thanks for that
<barbarrica> kevin: I've also looked at some of the wireframes, and they are starting to look good
<KevinWright> Good. I didn't get a chance to look at them in great detail yet myself, but I will be doing so during the coming days.
<KevinWright> barbarrica: Sorry to have to go now. Thans
<wastrel> what wireframes ?
<KevinWright> barbarrica: Thanks for joining today
<KevinWright> barbarrica: I'm looking forward to working together
<barbarrica> kevin: ok, see you soon.
<KevinWright> barbarrica: Talk to you soon
<mhall119> barbarrica: FYI, I've just heard that there is a QML plugin coming soon to access Ubuntu Online Accounts credentials, so the facebook app can request an auth token from that instead of having to implement an oauth step itself
<fmunozs> hello
<barbarrica> mhall119: That will be great ! I was thinking about a central auth service like that, should be available
<fmunozs> did the twitter meeting begin already? :)
<mhall119> barbarrica: it already exists on the desktop, it just needed to be exposed to QML
<wastrel> fmunozs: assuming the meeting that just happened was the twitter meeting, it is already over
<fmunozs> :C
<wastrel> tho it seems like it may have been the facebook meeting i'm only paying half attention
<wastrel> (or less)
<barbarrica> mhall119: thanks, I'll search for it
<mhall119> barbarrica: it's not available yet, package is being build now, it should get published later today
<KevinWright> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> KevinWright: pong
<KevinWright> mhall119: There is another meeting for Twitter client in about 5 min.
<KevinWright> mhall119: I didn't have a chance to read about the meeting bot
<KevinWright> mhall119: Do you have a 2 minute crash course?
<mhall119> KevinWright: I can just run the bot for you this session and you can watch
<KevinWright> mhall119: OK
<mhall119> let me know when to start
<KevinWright> mhall119: OK I will (it will be in about 2 to 3 minutes)
<fmunozs> KevinWright, hello! I'm here for the Twitter meeting too
<KevinWright> fmonozs: Hello!
<KevinWright> Anyone else here from the Twitter client app dev team?
<KevinWright> sorry, fmonozs == fmunozs
<fmunozs> :) I think jaakko_kui is from the Twitter team too
<jaakko_kui> Hi all!
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: Hello thanks for joining the talk for the Twitter client
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: Sorry I got cutoff for a second there. Hello thanks for joining the talk for the Twitter client
<KevinWright> Anyone else here for thee Twitter client app development team?
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: Shall we get started?
<jaakko_kui> Ok
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: Great!
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: Did you both get a chance to install Qt5 and the Ubuntu components?
<KevinWright> Sorry mhall119 we started
<jaakko_kui> Yes, I have played little bit-
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui: Good stuff
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: I also sent a bunch of emails the past few days. Hope it wasn't too much all at once.
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: In there were some details about some rough work items I put into blueprints
<jaakko_kui> it's good to get info :)
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: Did you have a chance to see those?
<mhall119> #startmeeting Twitter app
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Feb 20 18:37:38 2013 UTC.  The chair is mhall119. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jaakko_kui> I have read them once
<mhall119> #topic progress review
<KevinWright> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Twitter
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: If there are any questions about any of the info please don't hesitate to ask myself or mhall119
<mhall119> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-twitter-app/+spec/initial-twitter-development
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: mhall119 is pasting some of the links now
<fmunozs> thanks
<jaakko_kui> ok
<mhall119> those are links wo the wiki spec page and the blueprint
<mhall119> the work items for the initial development are listed at the bottom of the Blueprint
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: Are there any questions you had on your mind we can help answer?
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: We can discuss the project specifics in a moment
<mhall119> has everybody been able to install the SDK and grab a copy of the app's branch?
<mhall119> and get that running
<fmunozs> yes, Qt5 and SDK running on Ubuntu 12.10
<jaakko_kui> i have sdk, but not apps branch yet
<mhall119> and did you bzr branch lp:ubuntu-twitter-app?
<mhall119> jaakko_kui: ^^ do that
<jaakko_kui> ok
<KevinWright> mhall119: Maybe you can answer a question for me actually
<mhall119> then you can either run it from QtCreator, or just run "qmlscene twitter.qml" from inside the directory
<jaakko_kui> ok
<mhall119> KevinWright: sure?
<KevinWright> mhall119: Did someone already do some work towards a Twitter client?
<KevinWright> mhall119: I thought someone mentioned it to me before.
<mhall119> there was a twitter app written in Qt4, gatox and mandel wrote it before the SDK was released
<mhall119> I think they're on the team for this version too
<KevinWright> mhall119: OK so it may or may not be useful for us here
<mhall119> I'm sure some of it will be useful
<KevinWright> mhall119: OK cool
<mhall119> how much, I can't say
<KevinWright> mhall119: OK, we can check on it later
<KevinWright> mhall119: Thanks
<mhall119> any other progress updates?
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: Did you have a chance to look at the work items that were proposed?
<mhall119> #topic Work Items
<KevinWright> mhall119: thanks again
<mhall119> :)
<jaakko_kui> yes
<mhall119> there are 13 work items currently on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-twitter-app/+spec/initial-twitter-development
<KevinWright> fmunozs: Did you have a chance to see them?
<fmunozs> KevinWright, you mean the functional requirements?
<mhall119> we need to get those assigned to members of the team
<fmunozs> I see them now
<KevinWright> fmunozs:  mhall119 pasted a link to the work items, but they are from the functional requirements
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: Take a look and volunteer yourself for something that sounds interesting to you
<jaakko_kui> I can do test related tasks
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: at the start of the line in the blueprint put your Launchpad ID in [] brackets
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui: Cool. Testing is very important
<KevinWright> So the format will be [you-lp-id] This is a work item: TODO
<jaakko_kui> ok
<fmunozs> yea, just noticed pretty much the same, I don't see anything about sharing stuff from other applications, I saw in the tablet announcement there will be a sharing framework, right? somebody else will take care of that?
<KevinWright> fmunozs: Anything there look interesting?
<mhall119> #action jaakko_kui to self-assign work items
<meetingology> ACTION: jaakko_kui to self-assign work items
<mhall119> #action fmunozs to self-assign work items
<meetingology> ACTION: fmunozs to self-assign work items
<mhall119> who can email the rest of the team and ask them to each take 2 work items?
<KevinWright> mhall119: I can do that. I already sent one or two about this topic.
<mhall119> #action KevinWright Email the ubuntu-twitter-dev team, ask each member to assign themselves to 2 work items
<meetingology> ACTION: KevinWright Email the ubuntu-twitter-dev team, ask each member to assign themselves to 2 work items
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: Also don't be shy about suggesting new work items
<jaakko_kui> ok
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: Or modifying the wording, expanding details etc.
<mhall119> yeah, these aren't set in stone, we can add/remove and reassign as needed
<mhall119> they are just there to keep things on track
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: Some of what I put in there was done quite quickly and might not read like a proper work item
<fmunozs> ok I will see the items and select one today
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: I'll fix them up, but we need some additional detail in many cases
<KevinWright> fmunozs: great!
<jaakko_kui> any guide etc for the test documents ?
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui: Let me send an email about testing
<mhall119> # Testing
<jaakko_kui> great
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: Testing is an important topic that everyone should know about
<mhall119> #topic Testing
<mhall119> #action KevinWright send email to ubuntu-twitter-dev providing information on testing
<meetingology> ACTION: KevinWright send email to ubuntu-twitter-dev providing information on testing
<KevinWright> One more time for the meeting bot :) Testing is an important topic that everyone should know about
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: I would like to send something to all the app devs on all teams about this
<jaakko_kui> ok
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: OK we have just a few minutes left
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: Any final questions for today?
<jaakko_kui> nope :)
<mhall119> #topic other Q&A
<fmunozs> no, I'm ok
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: I'm available any time by email of course, or IRC (this week I am not on very often, but next week back on a regular schedule)
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: Alright great!
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: Thanks for joining today
<jaakko_kui> ok bye!
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: I'm looking forward to working with you both!
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: Cheers!
<mhall119> I'm also available if you guys have any questions about using bzr or Launchpad
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: Yes mhall119 is also there for you
<jaakko_kui> good!
<fmunozs> Thanks
<KevinWright> (sorry mhall119, forgot to add that in!)
<KevinWright> jaakko_kui, fmunozs: Bye all!
<jaakko_kui> bye
<KevinWright> Thanks mhall119 for the meeting help
<mhall119> alright, thanks everyone
<mhall119> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Feb 20 18:55:07 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-phone/2013/ubuntu-phone.2013-02-20-18.37.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-phone/2013/ubuntu-phone.2013-02-20-18.37.html
<mhall119> KevinWright: now I'm just going to copy/paste the text from the moin.txt link above into the wiki page for Twitter/Meetings
<wastrel> fmunozs: sorry i lied about the twitter meeting
<fmunozs> wastrel, hehe
<darthmuffins> possibly a stupid question: I'm interesting in joining the development team for one of the core apps, is it open to whomever?
<KevinWright> Hey, hey are there any devs from the YouTube client team here?
<KevinWright> mhall119 ... another mtg. might be underway shortly
<mhall119> KevinWright: want to try running the bot?
<liio> KevinWright: Josip here
<KevinWright> mhall119: I would except I can't scroll up atm to see what you did before
<KevinWright> liio: Hello!
<KevinWright> liio: Let's wait just a moment to see if others join us
<mhall119> KevinWright: start with: #startmeeting <meeting title>
<darthmuffins> can anyone join the development teams?
<mhall119> change topics with #topic <topic>
<KevinWright> mhall119: OK thanks
<mhall119> and if you want to record an action item: #action <nick> <what to do>
<KevinWright> mhall119: And to wrap up?
<mhall119> just #endmeeting
<KevinWright> mhall119: cool thanks
<KevinWright> OK liio let's start...I guess it is just us
<KevinWright> #startmeeting YouTube Client Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Feb 20 19:37:08 2013 UTC.  The chair is KevinWright. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<liio> KevinWright: okay
<KevinWright> #topic housekeeping
<KevinWright> liio: Did you get a chance to install qt5 and the ubuntu components?
<liio> KevinWright: I had it installed before the final release but haven't updated it since, to be honest, I guess I'll have to do it today or tomorrow
<liio> but everything was working, I don't think it's going to be a problem
<KevinWright> liio: OK please do, and if you run into any trouble and need help with something this channel is a great place to ask
<liio> KevinWright: sure, I'll do that.
<KevinWright> liio: I sent some emails out the past few days, in particular a few about work itesm. Did you have a chance to see those?
<KevinWright> itesm == items
<liio> KevinWright: Sure, I did, and I had a peek or two at the links you sent. I was hoping we'll discuss how to split work items and whose gonna do what, but I guess that's not smart thing to do since others aren't here?
<KevinWright> liio: Great. Well if there is something there that you think you would like to take care of please go ahead and put your name next to it.
<KevinWright> liio: The format again is [your-launchpad-id] This is a work item: TODO
<liio> KevinWright: No need to coordinate with others?
<KevinWright> liio: We can work with the other team members to sort out the other work items
<mhall119> KevinWright: might want to #topic Work Items
<KevinWright> liio: But of course we want to make sure to coordinate as much as possible
<KevinWright> #topic Work Items
<liio> KevinWright: okay then, I'd just like to get the whole idea how the app is going to work and what's needed beforehand
<KevinWright> for the meeting bot ... discussing work items and coordinating amongst team members
<liio> KevinWright: oh, a question, are there any deadlines we have?
<KevinWright> liio: OK so would it help if I drew up a summary?
<KevinWright> #topic Milestones
<liio> KevinWright: Sure, that would be of great hel
<liio> help*
<KevinWright> liio: OK some milestones do need to be established. I will create a more explicit summary of a suggested definition for each milestone and the work items that go with it
<KevinWright> #action KevinWright Create more explicit details of milestones, project summary and work items for milestones
<meetingology> ACTION: KevinWright Create more explicit details of milestones, project summary and work items for milestones
<liio> KevinWright: Cool, thanks
<KevinWright> liio: Other than that are there other questions you had on your mind that I can help answer?
<KevinWright> liio: Any questions about the development environment, way of working etc.?
<KevinWright> #topic: Any other questions
<liio> KevinWright: Just one more :) Regarding yesterdays tablet announcement, is the app we're working on supposed to have a dedicated(?) tablet interface or that's a out-of-this-project task?
<KevinWright> liio: That's out of the scope of this project at them moment, but certainly something to consider or discuss at a later date
<liio> KevinWright: Okay, thanks. I think that's it from the questions I had for now.
<KevinWright> liio: OK cool
<liio> oh, one more, can we start working on the app or we're still waiting for something?
<KevinWright> liio: You can start right away!
<KevinWright> liio: Nothing stopping us at all
<KevinWright> liio: Full steam ahead :)
<rob_w> let there be twitter
<KevinWright> liio: I'm available to answer questions anytime by email or irc ... this week I might not be around as much on irc or as responsive by email
<KevinWright> liio: but next week I'll be back on a regular schedule
<KevinWright> liio: and mhall119 is around to support you as well
<mhall119> yup
<liio> KevinWright: Wonderful! :) Thanks for the help, and sure, I hope I'll have the need to bug you guys with emails
<KevinWright> liio: I'm looking forward to working together on this project
<liio> KevinWright: Same here :)
<KevinWright> liio: Thanks for joining today. Talk with you soon!
<liio> KevinWright: No probs, hopefully the whole team is going to chime in next time :)
<KevinWright> liio: Cheers, and have a great evening!
<KevinWright> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Feb 20 19:53:30 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-phone/2013/ubuntu-phone.2013-02-20-19.37.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-phone/2013/ubuntu-phone.2013-02-20-19.37.html
<liio> KevinWright: Cheers
<mhall119> KevinWright: I already setup a meeting page for YouTube: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/YouTube/Meetings
<mhall119> so just copy/paste the moin.txt text to the bottom of that
<rob_w> ah its all KevinWright  ... lol
<GuidoPallemans> mhall the current dev sdk is only a preview, what will the full sdk look like? a GUI editor? an IDE plugin? or just the same of what is online now, but complete?
<mhall119> GuidoPallemans: IDE will be QtCreator with extra plugins
<mhall119> to make it work better with Ubuntu and our devices
<GuidoPallemans> brilliant, now I have something to look forward to :D
<GuidoPallemans> oh
<GuidoPallemans> is there anything new SDK-wise with the introduction of the tablet?
<mhall119> GuidoPallemans: shouldn't be too long of a wait
<GuidoPallemans> brilliant, thanks
<mhall119> GuidoPallemans: I don't think so, not as far as API and Components go
<GuidoPallemans> ok, thanks
<GuidoPallemans> (I'll wait for the full sdk :D )
<mhall119> we'll of course keep adding on Components as they are developed, but nothing specifically because of Tablet
<GuidoPallemans> yup
<mhall119> GuidoPallemans: play with what's available now, and keep you system up to date to get the latest as it lands
<GuidoPallemans> btw, I have a proposal for a Component: a date/time picker, and I think I can make it myself, how would I add that?
<mhall119> bzoltan: jppiiroi1en: ^^
<mhall119> can you answer that for him?
<darthmuffins> mhall119: how can we get involved developing the core apps? (specifically, i'm interested in assisting with the email client)
<GuidoPallemans> darthmuffins: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-emailclient-dev
<GreenChris> At what time will the developer preview get published?
<GuidoPallemans> darthmuffins: it's closed, but you can mail the devs...
<GuidoPallemans> GreenChris: jono has just said "in the afternoon European time"
<GreenChris> :(
<GreenChris> So late
<GreenChris> I can't wait
<darthmuffins> GuidoPallemans: I found that, I guess "closed" was the actual answer to my question lol. thank you
<GuidoPallemans> but they're not entirely sure yet
<bzoltan> GuidoPallemans:  the date and time picker components are on our lists.  I would not rush into implementation before we got the design guidelines.
<GuidoPallemans> darthmuffins: if you have anything special to offer (like if you already made a mail client with js) you might get in with a mail
<bzoltan> mhall119 ^
<GreenChris> I will install it on my n7 and n4 as soon as they release the images
<darthmuffins> GuidoPallemans: I don't, I was investigating possible QML components to add from the c++ side, but wanted to get a better idea of the current status and roadmap before jumping in with coding
<GuidoPallemans> oh
<darthmuffins> no worries, i'll wait for the src rel tomorrow
<bzoltan> darthmuffins: keep in mind that _all_ our components are implemented in pure 100% QML
<darthmuffins> bzoltan: as in, don't write additional QML classes unless absolutely needed?
<wastrel> darthmuffins has promised to write me up a howto for getting the os up and running in a VM :]
<darthmuffins> bzoltan: I was aware the entire UI was in QML, I was thinking along the lines of communications with servers, caching data, etc in c++, through a non-ui QML class
<darthmuffins> wastrel: thats the first thing i'm doing with the release tomorrow, so you can have all my personal notes on how to do it :-)
<GuidoPallemans> darthmuffins: there's also javascript
<darthmuffins> GuidoPallemans: is that the best practice way of doing so?
<GuidoPallemans> darthmuffins: I don't know, I haven't tried to couple c++ with qml yet. javascript is really easy in qml
<GuidoPallemans> i made my reddit app completely without c++
<darthmuffins> GuidoPallemans: yeah JS is easy in QML, but the Qt docs make it very clear how to interface C++ with QML, and there's a whole host of important operations that would benefit from the might and power of C++
<darthmuffins> I was designing my current application with JS for gui related 'signals and slots' type stuff, with the 'workhorse' classes implemented in non-ui qml components
<darthmuffins> ex: a game engine written in C++, exposed through a QML class, and user interactions handled through JS linking the ui qml classes to the game engine qml class
<GuidoPallemans> if you need C++, use it, and you might, in the same go also port some of your javascript to C++
<darthmuffins> seems a good combo of speed and easy use/debugging
<GuidoPallemans> I really need to learn qml c++...
<darthmuffins> yeah, i'll keep my eye on c++ vs js usage
<codealot> anyone from the Terminal App here?
<GuidoPallemans> I wonder if the core apps are going to be qml/js only
<darthmuffins> I just feel that despite the fact that i'm sure js can handle speed requirements, c++ uses less proc to do so... => less battery usage
<GuidoPallemans> yup
<GuidoPallemans> I wonder if you have to compile your qmlfiles before installing
<darthmuffins> and we all <3 long battery life
<darthmuffins> you have to compile the C++ code into a lib for the QML project to use
<darthmuffins> QML is interpreted though
<darthmuffins> just like js
<frankencode> battery live is no real issue
<GuidoPallemans> if they could make qml's into binary's with c++ - like power that would be ideal
<frankencode> the js expression are byte compiled at load time
<darthmuffins> GuidoPallemans: not really possible unfortunately, dynamic languages are bad for that
<frankencode> and when you hate js, you may still love qml/js
<GuidoPallemans> for what, speed?
<darthmuffins> GuidoPallemans: or at least, you need something like a jit
<frankencode> because in qml there are types (like int) and you have way more checks at load time
<frankencode> the animations run in hard-compiled code anyway
<frankencode> the app logic is just-in-time compiled byte code...
<frankencode> this is not p-code like you may be used from java
<frankencode> p-code = pascal code, hee... when will the would stop reinventing the same shit (sorry I'm depressed!)
<wastrel> GuidoPallemans: can you point me again to your source ?
<GuidoPallemans> what source?
<GuidoPallemans> reddit?
<GuidoPallemans> https://github.com/brambram/UbuntuPhoneRedditApp
<wastrel> ty
<GuidoPallemans> but I'm not actively working on it
<wastrel> ok
<GuidoPallemans> don't have the time
<GuidoPallemans> but I make notes on what I can do
<darthmuffins> thanks for sharing though, alwasy good to look at other designs
<mhall119> darthmuffins: you can get involved in writing code for the email client without being on the tema
<mhall119> team
<mhall119> darthmuffins: read the "For Developers" section of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide
<mhall119> that's all you need
<darthmuffins> mhall119: in the future, i'll read the intro page before attacking the 'email client' link... thank you
<belak> When the tablet version is released, will this be the place to ask questions?
<k1l> !tablet | belak
<ubot5> belak: The Ubuntu tablet can be discussed in #ubuntu-tablet or #ubuntu-discuss, please remember that #ubuntu is for support only.
<belak> Thanks
<wastrel> i watched the tablet video
<wastrel> seems like phone apps run on tablet as phone apps in the little side thingy
<k1l> yep
<_inf> hey guys, I've got a question.
<darthmuffins> i've got an answer
<_inf> ok, perfect
<wastrel> my answer is 7
<darthmuffins> 42
<darthmuffins> no wait, pi
<wastrel> pi day is next month
<wastrel> hm a pi day app
<darthmuffins> and then star ways day is 2 months later
<darthmuffins> star wars**
<_inf> concerning the standard apps, how much real C++ is involved there? I would like to help but would prefer doing some real C++ with C++11 and boost, are the core apps closed to Qt or open to other libs?
<darthmuffins> Qt replicates nearly everything boost provides, id say no to boost unless you can demonstrate a significant need of it
<darthmuffins> (especially in light of C++ TR 2011)
<darthmuffins> however, QML does interface with C++ easily, so you can write performance intensive components in a native language
<darthmuffins> but all the gui stuff is QML/JS
<darthmuffins> _inf: did that answer your question?
<_inf> While qt might offer a lot of the functionality boost also offers, the style qt uses is somehow the anti-definition of modern c++. IMHO, writing clean modern code with Qt is just not possible and also much less fun. I personally don't have any experience with QML and no doubts that it is good for the UI parts. What are the plans yet for e.g. the networking stuff? (Random side note: C++11 is not a TR)
<darthmuffins> _inf: you're right, sorry, it had been at TR status for so long i've gotten into a bad habbit calling it that
<_inf> no prob, that's just terms.
<darthmuffins> _inf: i'll have to somewhat disagree with you on Qt (though I do love boost from a previous life)
<darthmuffins> it's not my favorite design or language patterns and paradigms, but in general, is relatively clean (granted: I don't use Qt containers unless i'm forced to)
<darthmuffins> I generally use standards only features, and layer in qt when I have to play nice with other Qt stuff
<_inf> maybe a naive question, but how far are those core apps yet? I mean those questions should be basic ones before starting anything. I was checking this stuff https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-emailclient-dev/ubuntu-emailclient-app/trunk but found it to be rather empty.
<ajalkane> They are not far.
<darthmuffins> _inf: i experienced the same thing a few weeks ago. Idk if they have not been worked on much yet, or if more code will be released for them tomorrow, or what
<ajalkane> Ask again in 2 months and you'll get better estimates
<darthmuffins> I'm very keen on developing the email app...
<darthmuffins> its pivotal for good acceptance of the mobile platform
<darthmuffins> eg: good integration with calendar, tasks, contacts, etc
<_inf> yeah, I am very keen on uphone in general as it is the first mobile OS which really appeals to me.
<darthmuffins> ditto. I want to help make it succeeds as much as possible
<darthmuffins> (read: as much as my full time job will allow me time-wise)
<_inf> that's the spirit of opensource
<darthmuffins> amen :)
<comjf> what phones are supported for tomorrows sdk release?
<comjf> I think I'll buy one on ebay
<ajalkane> anyone built C++ plugins for QML in Ubuntu?
<ajalkane> I've been banging my head against this problem for quite a while, where I have a finely compiling plugin but I can't get qmlscene to import it
<darthmuffins> errors?
<ajalkane> The only error is filemanager.qml:3 module "org.nemomobile.folderlistmodel" is not installed
<ajalkane> So the plugin is not found. But I do give the folder as parameter to qmlscene (qmlscene -I path/to/folderlistmodel)
<darthmuffins> its hard to know without seeing your computer, but:
<darthmuffins> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/declarative-tutorials-extending-chapter6-plugins.html
<darthmuffins> gives some details on the process
<papertigers> Does anyone know if you will interact with something like gstreamer directly or will it be a QT lib that you interact with
<ajalkane> darthmuffins: you just linked me to Qt 4.8 docs :)
<darthmuffins> ajalkane: ahhH!!!
<ajalkane> Any Ubuntu SDK people around at this hour?
<dank101> time to wait
<dank101> waitt for the phone
<k1l> someone said evening. so its some alot time to wait
<dank101> time zone?
<k1l> gmt i think
<dank101> HA thats morning for me
<k1l> yep
<k1l> like in 20 hours or so
<dank101> 5 pm for me
<dank101> thats about the time i get to work
<dank101> 12 pm
<dank101> XD
<robin-gloster> mhall119 are normal applications e.g. LibreOffice, GIMP available with the tablet UI on the nexus7? couldn't really tell from the video
<mhall119> robin-gloster: I'm not entirely sure, but I am confident you'd hate trying to use them as they are on a touch-only interface
<dank101> sort of
<dank101> attach a blue tooth keyboard and mouse
<dank101> then it's TOTAL ubuntu
<robin-gloster> it isn't perfect but usable atm and can imagine it would work even better with HUD
<doomlord> can it be used with bluetooth keyboard + touchscreen
<dank101> Yeah
<doomlord> (phone-screen = pointing device for desktop mode)
<dank101> i like how they kept the very unity-like UI
<dank101> i LOVE unity
<dank101> people comming for the release?
<dank101> *coming
<mainerror> bzoltan: Any update on the Qt5 status on Raring?
<dank101> ????
<dank101> you already can run (most) of the Qt5 parts on Ubuntu
<mainerror> I'm talking about a dependency issue within the Qt5 PPA used for the Ubuntu SDK.
<dank101> oh...
<fyksen> Hey! Does anybody know when the phone and tablet images will be released? :)
<dank101> tomorrow
<dank101> most likely 19 hours
<dank101> Mainerror: manually download the debs
<dank101> thats how i got it running on Quantal in early January
<dank101> Before it was for Quantal
<mainerror> dank101: Technically it would work already but there is a problem within the PPA. I'll just wait until that issue is resolved, it's not a critical problem for me to wait. ;)
<dank101> mainerror: i was giving a HTTP method instead of debian's packaging system that should work on all debian based OS's
<dank101> no matter what bug
#ubuntu-phone 2013-02-21
<nadr> where's the beef?
<krabador> the beef?
<nadr> dat ubuntu beef
<nadr> its 12:30 GMT
<krabador> nadr, do you've a galaxy nexus?
<dank101> :OO
<nadr> krabador: yes
<bobweaver> hello there I am running into some weired things when trying to cut up strings.  here is a example/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1694839/
<bobweaver> error is as follows
<bobweaver> Object 19.4 has no method 'indexOf'
<bobweaver> can not use lastIndexOf either :/
<bobweaver> so I am just trying to cut off every thing after the Dot in 19.4
<krabador> nadr, canonical's releases times, are ever relaxed... not clock oriented .
<bobweaver>  I thought that    y.substring(0,y.lastIndexOf("."))   would work :/
<bobweaver> NM I got it
<bobweaver>       var f = (temperature * 9 / 5 + 32).toLocaleString()
<bobweaver> return f.substring(0,f.lastIndexOf("."))
<bobweaver> in function ^^ thanks though for looking have a good one
<scram> Noob question...  I'm running 12.04 in a virtual machine.  Will I need to install the sdk to flash the canonical Ubuntu image on my gnex or is that just used for app development?
<usererror> well, I think you have to be running 12.10 for app dev scram
<usererror> or, that is what your supposed to be running anyway
<scram> I'm well below that level of user right now . Just want to flash the image on my phone when it's released. Want to be prepared
<dank101> well then
<dank101> get some soda, and sit back
<mhall119> anybody know how to set a minimum width on an Item in QML?
<stroughtonsmith> Are we far enough into the 21st yet? :P
<Yugge> Well, canonical is UK-based, so I doubt we will see any release until at least business hours which should be in 5 hours, but even then I doubt they will release it before lunch, this based on previous ubuntu releases which generally are released around lunch in my area (cet)
<Yugge> I too am really excited though. :)
<stroughtonsmith> I was mostly joking, but looking forward to it!
<stroughtonsmith> it's 3am here now but I wouldn't imagine they'd flip the switch at 9am
<vibhav> mhall119: ping
<juicyjones> F5 F5 F5
<paradoxgo> stop that. you'll break the website
<juicyjones> ಠ_ಠ wut
<juicyjones> F5
<frals> mhall119: implicitWidth might due what you want, but not sure
<zAo^> Is the display server known yet?
<dpm> good morning all
<bobsmith> isitoutyet
<dholbach> good morning
<juicyjones> hi
<vibhav> dpm: there?
<dpm> hi vibhav, yes, but I might not be too responsive in the next few hours. Can I help with anything?
<vibhav> dpm: Is it possible for me to connect an app written in C to an app written in QML (with the Ubuntu SDK)
<vibhav> (with ref. to Ubunutu Phone)
<dpm> vibhav, it should be technically possible, but not trivial. If you need C in your app, you might want to see if you can use C++ and the Qt classes. That would make things a lot easier
<vibhav> dpm: Ah, thanks!
<ProGEEK> I've gotta say, the Tablet UI looks swish as, makes me wish I had an N7 or N10 device
<RiXtEr> will the tablet os run on a Xoom ?
<juicyjones> I'm pretty excited I have a GNex and a Nexus 7 I can spare to experiment with Ubuntu Touch
<ProGEEK> am pretty excited too, sole reason for buying my Nexus 4
<ProGEEK> had fingers crossed they'd release an N4 image, was ecstatic to hear they were :D
<juicyjones> My N4 needs to stay useful as a daily phone :)
<ProGEEK> Ditto, i'll back up my nand first though, gotta have a play though
<juicyjones> Hopefully there'll be a torrent available for our images? That would make it easy for me at least, I can start it up on my seedbox from anywhere I happen to be and pick it up later
<ProGEEK> gah, i hate waiting lol
<JeroenG> hi
<juicyjones> hello
<Wouter___> were are the touch-developer-ubuntu-phone imgs ... can't wait to have it installed on my nexus
<vibhav> Wouter___: Everybody's waiting impatiently here :)
<ProGEEK> i assume they'll come up on the TouchInstallProcess page on the ubuntu wiki
<Wouter___> :-) ...aaaaarrrrch  cant wait ;-) why is dr not countdown ....
<schasch> yes...missing a countdown too... F5  F5  F5... :-)
<stroughtonsmith> have a Galaxy Nexus prepped and ready; hopefully can use the Nexus 4 instead if dual booting is straightforward
<ProGEEK> i wouldnt have thought dual booting was possible
<stroughtonsmith> should be, get the rootfs on a loopback image and swap the recovery kernel for ubuntu
<stroughtonsmith> but that all depends on the release :)
<ProGEEK> totally not brave enough for that lol
<stroughtonsmith> haha
<ProGEEK> i like my phone not being a paperweight :p
<Wouter___> ive hava a spare nexus... just in case ;-)
<lilstevie> ohai stroughtonsmith
<stroughtonsmith> hey lilstevie
<lilstevie> madly refreshing the TouchInstallProcess page too?
<stroughtonsmith> nonsense; IRC will tell me before it refreshes :P
<lilstevie> haha
<ProGEEK> wouldnt it annoy you if its a 9am release kinda thing ?
 * lilstevie is relying on twitter to tell him
<stroughtonsmith> I'd be surprised if it was anywhere near 9am
<stroughtonsmith> maybe lunchtime
<lilstevie> ProGEEK, I'm expecting midday
<ProGEEK> wait, what timezone? lol
<stroughtonsmith> UK time
<lilstevie> GMT
<lilstevie> round midnight my time
<lilstevie> (23:00 but close enough :p)
<ProGEEK> 1am my time
<ProGEEK> on the 22nd lol
<lilstevie> nz?
<ProGEEK> Indeed
<lilstevie> heh
<stroughtonsmith> you kiwis are multiplying
<lilstevie> hehe
<ProGEEK> sadly
<lilstevie> <-- NZer that lives in AU
<ProGEEK> we're getting thicker too
<lilstevie> and I am surrounded by fellow kiwis
<ProGEEK> Yeah we've decided we dont like our country so we are all leaving
<lilstevie> what some of my aus friends call the NZ invasion
<ProGEEK> id believe it too lol
<lilstevie> my local supermarket even stocks L&P
<ProGEEK> L&P ftw
<lilstevie> absolutely
 * lilstevie hopes the images release at a reasonable hour, cause I'd hate to start trying to shoehorn an image on to my device at 1am
<ProGEEK> <-- insomniac, so no probs lol
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> not really an issue here either, I'd just like to be getting in bed before 5am
<ProGEEK> im not looking forward to the time its gonna take to DL the image, unless its a torrent
<Pip> So where to download the image?
<ProGEEK> we dont know, hasnt been released yet
<Pip> oh7fdn, that explains
<ProGEEK> xD
<Pip> :S
<Wouter___> F5, F5, F5....
<ProGEEK> dont break the internet
<lilstevie> ProGEEK, eh downloading I don't think is going to be that big of a deal, install isos download fairly quickly for me
<lilstevie> ProGEEK, but also if they use the same cdimage server setup there should be a .torrent
<stroughtonsmith> hey hey, Harmattan QML works with nearly zero changes. That makes my life so much easier
<lilstevie> stroughtonsmith, that is pretty cool
<lilstevie> stroughtonsmith, maybe ubuntu/canonical can get those devs who invested time into MeeGo/Harmattan to bring their apps over
<stroughtonsmith> moreso than RIM
<stroughtonsmith> Cascades killed everything beautiful about Nokia's Qt Components
<lilstevie> heh
 * lilstevie has high hopes for ubuntu phone
<ProGEEK> should go far
<ProGEEK> the UI just makes sense
<lilstevie> yeah
<lilstevie> I just hope it doesn't do a windows phone
<ProGEEK> explain
<lilstevie> WP numbers are really really weak
<ogra_> yeah, word perfect is definitely better at chars than numbers
<lilstevie> and developer support isn't great
<lilstevie> ogra_, lol
<ogra_> morning :)
<ProGEEK> lol
<ProGEEK> evening
<lilstevie> ProGEEK, use UGT :p
<ProGEEK> sorry, thick tonight, UGT ?
<lilstevie> http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html
<ProGEEK> ah i wasnt aware of such a greeting
<ProGEEK> but makes sense :p
<lilstevie> ogra_, is there any estimated time that images are going to go live? or have they kept you out of the loop :p
<Nagu> Is touch preview installer released? Its 21st feb :(
<Wouter___> still F5, F5, F5....
<stroughtonsmith> hey lilstevie : http://highcaffeinecontent.com/cloud/images/d650e28f26e880cd6b8d7fb41596df28.png
<stroughtonsmith> quickest. port. ever.
<lilstevie> stroughtonsmith, win
 * lilstevie loves lightsoff
<stroughtonsmith> now all I need are Ubuntu Phones and a store to release it on
<lilstevie> heh
<ProGEEK> oh that is just amazing
 * lilstevie goes to watch some tv to kill the time
<Nagu> Is touch preview installer released? Its 21st feb :(
<ashleyis> it was up on the cdimage mirror for a bit then dissapeared
<roxkYu> hello..
<roxkYu> has the ubuntu phone os out already?
<roxkYu> thanks.
<lonequid> not yet
<roxkYu> orh..ok..
<kos_> Hello
<roxkYu> any specified time it will be out?
<lonequid> none that im aware of. itll be up here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TouchInstallProcess
<roxkYu> i see..ok, got it.
<roxkYu> thanks.
<lonequid> np
<ProGEEK> argh i hate waiting
<Wouter___> ... aaarrrggh F5, F5
<roxkYu> haha..
<roxkYu> i'm afraid i might "brick" my phone.
<roxkYu> hopefully, everything would go well once the image is out..
<ProGEEK> follow the instructions to the letter and you'll be right.
<ProGEEK> i find i only brick stuff when i dont read
<roxkYu> sure, you are right.
<ProGEEK> i REALLy need a case for my Nexus 4
<ProGEEK> it keeps sliding off my desk =/
<ogra_> there wont be much instructions beyond "download tool, run tool with the right arg for your device"
<roxkYu> ok..
<ProGEEK> idiotproof, i like it
<ogra_> thats what ubuntu does :)
<roxkYu> if i want my original android OS , could it be done?
<ogra_> software for your grandpa
<roxkYu> or i need to save it myself?
<roxkYu> haha...
<ProGEEK> roxkYu, backup
<ProGEEK> use rom manager or something.
<roxkYu> hmm.. ok
<ogra_> right
<roxkYu> got to do some "research" later..
<ProGEEK> I dunno how the Ubuntu OS takes over the nand, so im hoping my ROM Manager backups will be valid
<roxkYu> actually, to tell the truth...
<roxkYu> i; m a "grandpa"
<roxkYu> lolz..
<ogra_> you will always be able to roll back
<ProGEEK> epic. sold
<ogra_> but the install will indeed wipe the device
<ProGEEK> regardless, i was sold a month ago
<ogra_> well, dont expect to much ... i recommend watching the engadget video
<roxkYu> at the worst, we can always go the phone service to reclone back the original OS for a fee.
<ogra_> it explains what works and what doesnt quite well
<ogra_> (and is good for killing time while you wait)
<ProGEEK> oh is that up, does you have linkage ?
<ogra_> https://plus.google.com/107109423598372241322/posts/P9TjoTDYB87
<ProGEEK> cheers
<ProGEEK> i'll be afk
<roxkYu> that's great one.
<roxkYu> ;-)
<ProGEEK> its so sexy
<vivi1900> waiting for ubuntu phone os image……
<ProGEEK> yup, still sold :D
<mutantkeyboard> greetings people
<buriddu_> is there any app for chatting in ubuntu-phone?
<mutantkeyboard> what do you mean? you'll only need an irc-client
<ProGEEK> Its a developer preview, so i'm assuming, no
<mutantkeyboard> @buriddu_ there you have an idea for the app ;)
<meetingology> mutantkeyboard: Error: "buriddu_" is not a valid command.
<mutantkeyboard> but images are still not available for DL
<ProGEEK> sadly not
<ogra_> watch the video linked here ... it pretty much explains what works and what the purpose of teh images is https://plus.google.com/107109423598372241322/posts/P9TjoTDYB87
<buriddu_> lol, I was thinking to compile libpurble and finch for the terminal app... then, if it works, maybe I could create a qml interface
<mutantkeyboard> indeed
<mutantkeyboard> nice idea
<ogra_> yeah, thats exactly what is being looked for ... people hacking together apps :)
<mutantkeyboard> I have a #GNexus and can't wait to try this ...
<buriddu_> great! I don't have much spare time, but I'll try it
<buriddu_> thanks guys
<mutantkeyboard> you're welcome
 * vibhav waits 
<robin-gloster_> does anyone know if a music player has been started working on?
<buriddu_> I think youtube is the only app for music/video right now (of course it's not a music player)
<stroughtonsmith> *cough* http://invalid.ed.ntnu.no/~jostein/ubuntu_images.html
<kos_> nice
<ogra_> carop
<ogra_> that will delay the release
 * ogra_ wipes the files
<ogra_> idiots
<stroughtonsmith> found it on XDA developers
<stroughtonsmith> lots of posts about it
<kos_> thanks for this information
<ogra_> gone
<ProGEEK> good
<F41L> woo, got the images!
<ogra_> stroughtonsmith, thanks a lot for that info ... sadly that makes the pre-release testeing a lot harder
<ogra_> so it will take longer until we release
<ogra_> the images dont gain you much without the flash tool
<stroughtonsmith> thought someone had posted a fake build at first, then found the cached page
<F41L> I'm curious, haven't installed yet, but is the docking transition to desktop included in the preview?
<F41L> flash tool? I see people already installing it with fastboot
<lonequid> lol
<ogra_> its not installable with fastboot
<Nagu> where can i download tablet version images?
<ogra_> not sure what image you refer to though :)
<F41L> XDA forums
<ogra_> sigh
<F41L> quantal-preinstalled-system-armel+mako.img
<F41L> is that ubuntu for android?
<ogra_> no
<F41L> cause I don't think so
<F41L> fastboot recovery/system/boot/ <img here> is what they're posting as working.
<ogra_> well, the images are gone
<kos_> can you give the link from xda please ?
<lonequid> xda has them they aren't 'gone'
<Nagu> can anyone put forward the link to download the image?
<lonequid> they'll be mirroed soon
<ogra_> GAH
<Nagu> i cant find in xda forum :(
<ogra_> great, that will cost some people their jobs
<lonequid> lol
<F41L> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2078727&page=26
<kos_> thanks =)
<ogra_> lonequid, not funny, mine is included
<F41L> what you talking about ogra? :D
 * xnox wants to publish a message to xda-developers of a yoda saying "learn patience, you must"
<lonequid> well whoever posted them to a live webserver early obviously wasn't doing their job right :P
<F41L> haha
<F41L> it's 2am west coast 21st feb
<F41L> what's the harm? :D
<ogra_> lonequid, yes, that was me apparently
<lonequid> :(
<F41L> lol, don't blame yourself
<vivi1900> is anyone get the image?
<F41L> blame unpatient nerds with access to google's caching
<F41L> http://invalid.ed.ntnu.no/~jostein/ubuntu_images.html
<ogra_> well, i'm the person responsible for the flaw ... but the images were completely taken down now and we will have to start over
<vivi1900> so kind of you~!!
<ProGEEK> start over ?
<F41L> :D
<vivi1900> thinks a lot~!
<ogra_> yesm, with the testing and all
<F41L> lol whatchu mean?
<mutantkeyboard> they're all .img files which you can normally flash via fastboot
<ogra_> we are testing all images for downloadability and installability in the context they are meant to work
<lonequid> on release day?
<ogra_> since i had to change the context due to that xda nonsense we need to start over, that will take a few hours
<mutantkeyboard> I see
<ogra_> so dont hold your breath now
<F41L> lol, I don't understand the problem
<F41L> is it not supposed to be fastboot installed?
<ogra_> it is supposed to be installer by the installer we will publish
<F41L> hah
<ogra_> *installed
<lonequid> well the recovery you publish is clockworkmod so shouldn't it work with other recoveries?
<F41L> well why start over? :D only a small handful of people probably even have the images
<F41L> I bet you could find out by looking at the download statistics
<mutantkeyboard> but it's easier if they make experience similar to WUBI
<mutantkeyboard> it might allow you to even have dual boot
<mutantkeyboard> in the future releases
<F41L> I mean shucks, I haven't even installed it yet. I was waiting for the instructions
<ProGEEK> i hate it when people spoil it for others
<F41L> my net connection is slow so it takes a bit to download, so I wanted to have the files ready and then hit the ground running.
<F41L> Would be cool if you could do dual boot with androd
<F41L> but I guess that'd defeat the purpose :D
<lonequid> well the purpose is a preview so now a dualboot would be good
<mutantkeyboard> yep, but that's why hacker exists
<lonequid> i'm sure xda will have it dualbooting in a few hours
<F41L> I'm still curious if desktop mode is available in this preview, I'm most looking forward to that. I have my bluetooth mouse, keyboard, and hdmi adapter all ready and raring to go.
<lonequid> "I don't think you're missing much, according to people in the GNex forum it doesn't really do much. No apps work, pre-populated data and no GSM radio functionality. I've spent ages backing my phone up, and it's not even worth bothering with. "
<F41L> hah, I did like several backups of my phone as well.
<doomlord> is it out now?
<mutantkeyboard> not yet as far as I see
<mutantkeyboard> I don't know if it's related to the timezone. I'm in Croatia which makes offset of +2 hours to the GMT
<F41L> I'm -8
<F41L> I don't think they're going by timezone
<F41L> or midnight for that matter
<mutantkeyboard> Right
<ProGEEK> that and its now gonna take longer cause it was leaked
<xnox> ogra_: shall we start /j #ubuntu-release-party as we usually do?! =)
<vivi1900> sadly,all the download link break~~~
<ogra_> xnox, haha, good idea
 * ogra_ drinks a cup of valerian to calm down again
<PiZZaMartijn> does anybody know at what time the images wil be released?
<F41L> ogra_, do you know if there's GSM capability in the preview? or desktop docking mode?
<ogra_> i'm pretty sure the desktop mode isnt there yet
<ogra_> GSM should work i heard
<F41L> argh, desktop mode :(
<ProGEEK> its a preview, dont expect alot
<F41L> I knows, but it wouldda been wonderful.
<ogra_> its a preview, dont expect to much ... actual release date is 14.04
<F41L> I thought it was 13.10?
<F41L> hmm
<ogra_> but your help in writing apps and helping with implementing, testing etc will be massively appreciated by all of us
<F41L> Well of course ;3
<ogra_> even with making the desktop mode rock
<ProGEEK> if it rocks, im ditching my laptop
<F41L> ^
<dmdrummond> frals, Riussi: I've deleted my merge proposal for ubuntu-clock-app now Riussi pushed his to the trunk. I would rather have not had my weekend wasted, it would be good if we could check what branches were being worked on to avoid duplication of effort in future.
<F41L> Bring my HDMI cable, bluetooth mouse and bluetooth keyboard to work
<F41L> done
<F41L> :D
<doomlord> ubuntu tablet on something like the  asus transfomer  makes SO much sense
<F41L> lol ogra_
<F41L> they caught on to your tricks
<F41L> they found the folder again
<ogra_> crap
<ProGEEK> obscure the hell out of that foldername
<lonequid> lol
<lonequid> got em
<lonequid> :)
<F41L> I'm watching their forums lol
<F41L> this is funny
<ogra_> well, then we cant test them at all, i have taken thjem completely down now ... not sure what will happen to the release now
<F41L> "I'm thinking like always..we are jumping the gun...lets sit back and wait for them now...we have had our flash fix but now we wait...good show Ubuntu :P"
<ogra_> heh
<robin-gloster_> guys please just wait for the release, that really isn't funny, canonical is working really hard and you are disrupting their work
<ProGEEK> agreed ^
<lonequid> they shouldn't put their work onto the live web for anyone to find then
<lonequid> lol
<F41L> I'm just a spectator, robin-gloster
<lonequid> it's too late now anyway xda has them they're out there
<F41L> and I think dang well that it's hilarious to see the situation from both sides.
<F41L> yeah once it's on the interwebs
<F41L> it's there.
<F41L> "I believe they monitoring this thread"
<F41L> hahaha
<ogra_> ;(((
<PiZZaMartijn> what thread?
<F41L> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2078691&page=95
<Nagu> Is installer image out now?
<F41L> no image out
<F41L> at all :D
<F41L> but they've got a mirror for maguro up, so there's that
<F41L> silly geeks, ahh how I love us.
<ProGEEK> you guys arnt helping
<stroughtonsmith> testing: never do it on the day of release
<stroughtonsmith> :D
<GreenChris> i can't wait anymore
<GreenChris> arrgh
<F41L> I'm not postin' anything, I don't even have an account for XDA, just an excited ubuntu fan that happens to have bought a galaxy nexus and then later saw this awesome thing that there was an ubuntu phone os comming out for it :D
<wickwire> Hi, does anyone know if the ubuntu for phones ROM will be released any time soon?
<stroughtonsmith> I think I understand the [complicated!] install process now. I see why you'd want an installer for the public ogra_
<wickwire> I have a Galaxy Nexus and would very much like to install it
<F41L> wickwire, later today sometime.
<F41L> From what I gather.
<wickwire> really, today? that's brilliant
<wickwire> I've been doing Qt5 stuff on embedded
<wickwire> and I would really like to check the HTML5 app eco-system as well
<GreenChris> does anyone of you has a N4?
<ProGEEK> i have an N4
<buriddu_> i do
<wickwire> Is N4 also being supported from the start?
<ProGEEK> yep
<buriddu_> it should
<GreenChris> yes
<F41L> What about GTK, I've been really curious about that (at least from the desktop mode standpoint)
<GreenChris> every nexus device since the galaxy nexus
<GreenChris> is supported
<GreenChris> i think
<GreenChris> Galaxy Nexus, Nexus 7, Nexus 4 and Nexus 10
<F41L> Is GTK supported/going to be supported for desktop mode apps? the thought of using monodevelop and such for my app development still would be wonderful.
<F41L> Even moreso if I could run monodev -ON- my GNex while docked to hdmi
<ProGEEK> i would believe the desktop modwe would be a full desktop
<F41L> I hope so, but it'd be great to have a bit more of an offical answer on that. To quell my frustrating curiosity and excitement.
<mutantkeyboard> F41L it's really hard to get a x86_64 functionality on ARM so I don't think that GNex is capable of running hi-end stuff with just a 1GB of RAM
<F41L> shoot, I run monodevelop on 1gig of ram already on xubuntu 64bit
<F41L> :D
<mutantkeyboard> indeed, but still, this is a phone, and the build is still in buggy alpha phase
<mutantkeyboard> I want to give it a try since I got tired of Android and Java
<F41L> I know
<F41L> I just... I hate java
<F41L> like C#, curiously enough O.o
<mutantkeyboard> :D
<mutantkeyboard> it's funny though. I'm primarily C/C++ developer, but Java used to confuse me a lot in the beginning.
<F41L> lol
<F41L> and of course, engadget already has a hands on of the dev preview
<lonequid> it's on xda everyone has their hands on it
<mutantkeyboard> chuck norris works in engadget ;)
<F41L> lol
<buriddu_> :D
<mutantkeyboard> lonequid - what do you mean? xda links are dead
<lonequid> look harder
<F41L> they have mirrors all over now
<F41L> of people who managed to download it
<mutantkeyboard> thread?
<F41L> same thread
<larsemil> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2078727&page=28
<mutantkeyboard> lemme have a look
<mutantkeyboard> tnq
<F41L> that's the N4 thread, there's a gnex thread too
<F41L> http://nexfiles.kjonigsen.net/ubuntu/
<stroughtonsmith> ha, it boots
<F41L> video player but no music player
<F41L> QQ
<lonequid> did it wipe data stroughtonsmith?
<F41L> I hear it does. could be wrong
<mutantkeyboard> thanks F41L ...
<mutantkeyboard> do I need MD5 sums for check?
<F41L> if you don't trust the security of those files :D but then again, those MD5s are hosted on that same untrusted server as well and could have been modified
<lonequid> i have md5s of the nexus4 files
<lonequid> from ubuntu's server
<lonequid> i didn't get the large phablet file
<F41L> me either.
<F41L> my internet is too slow
<F41L> :D
<lonequid> i only grabbed things labeled 'mako'
<lonequid> only realized afterwards I forgot it
<lonequid> :P
<F41L> I only grabbed things labeled maguro
<lonequid> 5b246441fb5ad6a7b7bf92703417aa59  quantal-preinstalled-armel+mako.zip b8adbac7458f423e84c9a2901f6ab216  quantal-preinstalled-boot-armel+mako.img
<lonequid> 91b8babbf8ba8792611fa4532e596401  quantal-preinstalled-recovery-armel+mako.img 71693078b87e370651883b3a11c1b032  quantal-preinstalled-system-armel+mako.img
<lonequid> from ubuntu's server
<stroughtonsmith> lonequid: I'd wait for the official installer if you're worried about data
<lonequid> i've got a full backup i was just curious
<stroughtonsmith> the phablet part is essential too, for the record
<F41L> I'm not worried about data :D I did like 3 backups of various methods of my whole phone
<F41L> including a DD image
<lonequid> lol it has parts of CM10 in it
<mutantkeyboard> engadget hands on tablet shows that it's easy to get back to stock android later, all you need is a factory image of a model and fastboot -flashall
<stroughtonsmith> purty. http://img.ly/images/6872097/full
<F41L> I should go to sleep jeeze
<F41L> work
<F41L> night hackers
<Nagu> I dont see any instructions on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TouchInstallProcess
<Nagu> can someone help me how to get started?
<ogra_> it isnt released yet
<ogra_> the instructions will be up once the images are tested
<ogra_> (and released)
<ogra_> likely late afternoon now
<Andy80> hi
<Nagu> late afternoon??
<ogra_> UTC
<Andy80> jppiiroi1en, hi :) do you have a minute to help me fix a QtCreator compilation problem? I think I've installed all the Qt5 libs, but when I execute qmake I get this error after a while: Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: declarative
<Nagu> copy trunk/ubuntu/modules to your qt installed qml modules
<Andy80> Nagu, me?
<Nagu> yep
<lonequid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDsADuxb43Q&feature=youtu.be
<Andy80> Nagu, I don't understand then.... which "trunk/ubuntu/modules" are you talking about?
<Nagu> Did you download the qt-ubuntu-components pack??
<Nagu> something like this qt-components-ubuntu_0.1.24~quantal1??
<mutantkeyboard> lonequid is this your phone?
<lonequid> no someone posted it on xda
<ProGEEK> didnt take them long to get it running
<Andy80> Nagu, qt-components-ubuntu is installed, but.... did you understand what I'm trying to compile :) ? It's not related with *ubuntu* at all. I'm trying to compile "Qt Creator" using Qt 5.0.1
<ogra_> i hope they will port it as fast to other devices :)
<jppiiroi1en> Andy80: did you install all the build-deps?
<ProGEEK> lol ogra_
<ProGEEK> fully agree tho
<netcurli> Andy80: afaik there is no module called "declarative" in qt5
<Nagu> no man. i didnt try that
<netcurli> but qml or quick1
<Nagu> yes i suppose
<Andy80> jppiiroi1en, I think.... I installed all the packages that bzoltan1 told me. Anyway, how can I verifty if I've installed everything?
<ProGEEK> Truth be told, alot of self control here to not flash the leaked images lol
<jppiiroi1en> Andy80: do you have the qt5-staging ppa set?
<ogra_> ProGEEK, well, only the mako ones are on mega, no ?
<ProGEEK> that im aware of
<Andy80> jppiiroi1en, qt5-staging ? This is new... I'm using the qt5-proper you told me to use :)
<ProGEEK> <-- Owns a mako
<ogra_> so its only N4 users that could actually flash
<lilstevie> ogra_, the maguro ones are being mirrored elsewhere
<ogra_> ah, well
<jppiiroi1en> Andy80: as then you could just run sudo apt-get build-dep qtcreator to get the build-deps for the qt5 packaged qtcreator
<Andy80> jppiiroi1en, I'm using this PPA anyway http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta-proper/ubuntu is it correct?
<mutantkeyboard> ogra_ http://nexfiles.kjonigsen.net/ubuntu/
<jppiiroi1en> Andy80: the qt5-staging contains the qtcreator only at the moment to try out the qt5,
<Andy80> ok, let me try with that command...
<jppiiroi1en> Andy80: it is
<mutantkeyboard> these are gnex
<mutantkeyboard> files
<ogra_> :/
<ProGEEK> bloody leakers
<mutantkeyboard> indeed
<ogra_> yeah, cant do much about it anymore
<Andy80> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Andy80>   libicu-dev qtquick1-5-dev qtquick1-5-dev-tools qtxmlpatterns5-dev-tools
<Andy80> tadaaa :)
<Andy80> I was missing stuff ;)
 * ogra_ still cant belive that they managed to catch it in the 2mins the images were visible
<ProGEEK> they be crafty buggers
<ogra_> it was even less than 2mins
<robin-gloster_> ogra_ think you got some community testers even if not on purpose
<Andy80> jppiiroi1en, cool :) now the qmake is going on! let's see how it goes ;) thanks!
<ogra_> robin-gloster_, doesnt help much with thesting the installer :)
<jppiiroi1en> Andy80: np
<ogra_> but yeah
<robin-gloster_> ogra_ yeah right but i wouldn't take it too hard, just hope no big news sites will take notice
<mutantkeyboard> ogra_ are you responsible for images?
<ogra_> well, we'll release in a few hours anyway ... its just making the testing realkly hard if you cant use the real location so it takes longer now
<ogra_> mutantkeyboard, only for the publishing (and the leaking now)
<mutantkeyboard> I see... yes, that sucks, that's why I decided to wait anyway
<stroughtonsmith> the bigger news sites are waiting for the OK. The smaller ones will probably go for it though…
<mutantkeyboard> ogra_ is it true that it's going to be late afternoon when everything is ready??
<ogra_> i'm responsible for the nexus7 desktop image we publish since a while ... if your x86 desktops got a lot faster in raring than in precise, that image is the reason :)
<robin-gloster_> ogra_ you did some great work there :)
<oneadvent> where is my download? i want it now. It is the 21st in usa, which is GODS time
<ogra_> heh, thanks, the whole team did though
<oneadvent> ^sarcasm
<ogra_> i' just glueing the work together but yeah, they made the desktop lose over 200MB
<ogra_> (and i guess there will be another 100-150M until 13.04)
<ogra_> (talking about RAM usage here)
<ProGEEK> arg this is killing me
<stroughtonsmith> alright I'm off; have a fun release day! :P
<n00b_dust> So when is the phone OS downloads expected to come out for GNex?
<napster> I thought it was today
<mutantkeyboard> it will be today
<napster> lets wait :)
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install will change once it is released
<n00b_dust> Hard to be patient, but then again, I don't want them to release it before its ready enough :P
<mutantkeyboard> :) and according to ogra_ it's going to be in a couple of hours
<ogra_> right
<Nagu> still its not clocked as  today :) cant wait more
<napster> ok, my plan for today is to install phone OS on my gnex and develop a few quick test apps and revert back to Jelly Bean for now.
<n00b_dust> Anyone know where I can get one of those docks for my GNex to use the docking ability?
<napster> I see a lot on ebay n00b_dust
<oneadvent> ogra_: can you answer a few questions about features?
<oneadvent> just basic ones, no crazy things
<n00b_dust> napster: are they general docks or specifically for GNex?
<napster> no, I think each phone does have its own docks.
<oneadvent> n00b_dust: i hadn't found one, i need to get one of the connectors too, for the hdmi/usb
<ogra_> oneadvent, whatch that video https://plus.google.com/107109423598372241322/posts/P9TjoTDYB87
<n00b_dust> I'm in India, so its very hard to get my hands on one of those :(
<ogra_> it should get you a basic overview of what works and what doesnt
<PiZZaMartijn> damn google phone is slooow
<napster> n00b_dust: http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-EDD-H1F8BEGSTA-Verizon-Galaxy-Desktop/dp/B006NYP83Q
<napster> this is for gnex
<napster> ok guys, I will be back in an hour.
<oneadvent> well i'm more thinking apps questions. like how does it work as a phone? I'm thinking of making it my primary phone. <- ogra_
<n00b_dust> I thought we needed to use the pogo pins to dock it
<ogra_> oneadvent, i think you can make calls
<timhansen> any word on the touch developer preview?
<oneadvent> i'm okay with alpha software so long as i can make calls, but it would make it much easier if i can import google mail contacts and facebook contacts
<PiZZaMartijn> i can't seem to make calls
<oneadvent> kinda how android pulls my contacts in, will i be able to pull my contacts in
<mutantkeyboard> yes, they fixed GSM, I don't know if CDMA verzion works
<vibhav> I cant wait to have to have a look at the code.
<PiZZaMartijn> i can't make calls on GSM
<oneadvent> uh mutantkeyboard i'm on verizon
<ogra_> PiZZaMartijn, probably because the image isnt released :)
<vibhav> It must be glorious
<PiZZaMartijn> yes but will there be so much diffrence betwean the leaked and released image?
<mutantkeyboard> PiZZaMartijn, yes the beta images don't have the fixed functionality
<ogra_> PiZZaMartijn, ask the xda guys that spread it
<vibhav> ogra_: so, you're handling all these people here today?
<oneadvent> oh..there it said no google contacts in that video
<oneadvent> i can live with no music player, no prob there
<ogra_> vibhav, well, i'm doing the publishing ... and had some help in here from friendly  community people pointing me to the leakage :)
<ogra_> so i stick around until its out :)
<ogra_> in case more disasters happen
<oneadvent> i bet someone will make an app to sync google contacts pretty quickly
<ogra_> hopefully
<n00b_dust> oneadvent: I'm sure you could do it indirectly. Export google contacts in a format and then import them on the phone.
<ogra_> thats the whole purpose of the image :)
<oneadvent> thats a good idea n00b_dust
<oneadvent> ogra_: this image will be "upgradeable"?
<ogra_> i think so
<oneadvent> i tried the sdk but i couldn't get it to run
<ogra_> it should just update like any other ubuntu install
<n00b_dust> I hope the 'upgrades' don't break my phone builds as they break my desktop builds :P
<vibhav> ogra_: ah. But remember, handling a good lot of impatient people waiting for an Ubuntu product is not easy
<oneadvent> kept complaining about qml or something, i only write in python and php though
<ogra_> vibhav, well, i'm doing that stuff since 8 years ... i can get along with impatient crowds on IRC as long as they dont show up at my house :)
<oneadvent> yea i wouldn't brag about ubuntu upgrades...i had one that totally borked my system. had to reinstall (or rather it was so borked that was easier)
<vibhav> ogra_: :D
<oneadvent> so ogra_ where do you live again?
<ogra_> haha
<netcurli> :D
<oneadvent> shoulda made import work rather than all that photo stuff...
<ogra_> the sosurce will get released along the images, feel free to fix it :)
<oneadvent> i'll look
<oneadvent> i'm clever but i bet there is someone much more clever
<mutantkeyboard> nice, I wonder if Ubuntu uses wakelocks or not
<oneadvent> lol hope it has an alarm clock or i'm gonna be late a lot of places
<mutantkeyboard> hahahahahhaa
<timhansen> oneadvent, did you follow the steps under #1 here http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ ?
<oneadvent> yea
<oneadvent> timhansen:
<oneadvent> lemme see if i can find the error again, i'd like to be able to write stuff, but unless it is in python or php i'd be a bit lost
<oneadvent> or java ofc
<roxkYu> still not out yet?
<timhansen> oneadvent, do anything with web? writing apps looks pretty easy
<oneadvent> yea
<oneadvent> timhansen: all i do is write stuff for the web :P
<timhansen> oneadvent, lol i meant front end stuff
<ogra_> well, write an alarm clock in html5
<oneadvent> oneadvent@oneadvent-desktop:~$  qmlscene /usr/share/notepad-qml/Notepad.qml
<oneadvent> qmlscene: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<oneadvent> that is the error i think, but it has been a while
<oneadvent> ogra_: i think he is hinting no alarm clock :/
<timhansen> oneadvent, http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/mobile/currency-converter-phone-app/
<timhansen> did you follow the steps under "qml viewer" ?
<oneadvent> yea that is what i pasted above right?
<oneadvent> qmlscene then the app
<oneadvent> i found that app on my computer by locate .qml, so i know it is there
<oneadvent> i tried just qmlscene with the same thing
<timhansen> oneadvent, i'm assuming you're running ubuntu?
<oneadvent> i'm on ubuntu with kdes front end
<oneadvent> but the original install was ubuntu
<oneadvent> http://paste2.org/p/2931210
<timhansen> oneadvent, hop into a terminal (you may need to apt-get install findutils) and execute: locate qmlscene
<stylemistake> everyone are waiting for it? :)
<timhansen> stylemistake, yup
<wickwire> pretty much
<oneadvent> /usr/bin/qmlscene
<n00b_dust> oneadvent: I never really understood that. What is the difference between a KDE install over ubuntu vs Kubuntu? Wouldn't they be the same?
<timhansen> n00b_dust, yes
<oneadvent> n00b_dust: yea
<stylemistake> n00b_dust: they could be joined inside one installer
<stylemistake> but this will never happen
<oneadvent> i just always give unity a shot...hoping one day i'll understand
<timhansen> n00b_dust, ubuntu comes a different desktop manager, kubuntu comes with kde
<stylemistake> because they want to market unity by default
<timhansen> n00b_dust, but once installed, you can add any desktop manager you'd like
<bjaanes> I have really gotten used to Unity; I just love it now :D
<n00b_dust> timhansen: Thats what my point was. If you're going to install KDE over ubuntu anyways, why not just get Kubuntu instead?
<stylemistake> n00b_dust: same here
<timhansen> n00b_dust, gotcha
<bjaanes> It gets out of my way (when I just remove the sidebarthingy) and works
<stylemistake> can't live without unity
<oneadvent> n00b_dust: my point was to give base ubuntu (unity) a shot, but i always get angry and install kde anyway
<timhansen> oneadvent, any luck on locating qmlscene?
<bjaanes> Can I ask why you get angry at unity? Just wondering
<oneadvent> yea i posted it...
<oneadvent> /usr/bin/qmlscene
<stylemistake> Hey, but Unity is the SLOWEST desktop
<n00b_dust> stylemistake: Yeah, I guess there won't be any other option on the phone end except unity, so people will start adopting it on desktop soon
<oneadvent> nope bjaanes it would blow up in here, no way, ogra_ will have to allow that before i start in
<ogra_> stylemistake, did you try raring (13.04) ?
<bjaanes> kk :)
<stylemistake> currently, it even sucks in comparison with KDE + KWin effects
<oneadvent> n00b_dust: there is always plasma active :P
<stylemistake> ogra_: not yet
<bjaanes> Its slow for some people, but its fast on my computers. At least most of the time :P
<ogra_> try it, you will be surprised
<timhansen> oneadvent, so then in qtcreator, change the executable path in tools > options, under the external tools tab
<RiXtEr> Still no official update ?
<ogra_> (especially if you know it from before)
<bjaanes> Gets slow after a couple of days with 50 programs open xD
<oneadvent> hmm ok
<oneadvent> i'll try timhansen
<oneadvent> chrome is what keeps my computer slow
<timhansen> oneadvent, you may want to do the same with qmlviewer
<stylemistake> when I want to play Minecraft, i always switch to gnome2 without effects to play it without lags
<oneadvent> apparently do not have qtcreator installed
<oneadvent> hmmmm
<n00b_dust> oneadvent: Yeah, but I always find KDE/Plasma to be a bit resource-heavy. Or maybe its just me
<stylemistake> i hope that is fixed in 13.04
<timhansen> oneadvent, lol that would probably help :]
<oneadvent> i read an article somewhere that they wer basically the same weight anymore
<stylemistake> i think this is because of a new graphics stack
<robin-gloster_> wiki.ubuntu.com down everywhere?
<ogra_> fine here
<stylemistake> robin-gloster_: yes
<stylemistake> it's down
<timhansen> ogra_, any idea if we'll have the preview within the next hour or so? ;]
<n00b_dust> robin-gloster_ working fine for me
<ogra_> timhansen, unlikely, the leaking delayed everything
<oneadvent> i'm installing that
<oneadvent> btw timhansen
<robin-gloster_> seems some caching server is running haywire
<stylemistake> leakage???
<stylemistake> where?
<CuttingEdge> robin-gloster_: down here too
<oneadvent> stylemistake: yea but it is borked here or there
<ProGEEK> those leaks, were they the final images ?
<oneadvent> same problem, looking at qtcreator
<n00b_dust> ProGEEK I don't think anyone can confirm that as of now. You'd have to wait for the final images to be out to compare the hashes
<timhansen> ogra_, dammit -.-
<stylemistake> http://www.reddit.com/r/nexus4/comments/18y4ki/ubuntu_phone_files_leaked/
<ogra_> sigh, please dont post links to that here
<timhansen> oneadvent, it can't find something?
<stylemistake> i won't risk dowloading leaks, though
<bjaanes> I think Ill be waiting a couple of hours for the real thing with instructions ^^
<Nagu> Hi orga.. when can we expect the images from ubuntu side?
<mainerror> Today.
<ogra_> later today, if the testing finished
<stylemistake> wiki is up again
<timhansen> stylemistake, yea, i'm good. i'll wait for the real thing
<ProGEEK> wiki never went down lol
<ProGEEK> well didnt for me lol
<ogra_> neither for me
<timhansen> ProGEEK, me either
<mainerror> Nagu: You'll find it here when it gets released. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<stylemistake> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TouchInstallProcess or here?
<Andy80> jppiiroi1en, there is a missin dep somewhere, because even doing "sudo apt-get build-dep qtcreator" it doesn't install the Qt5 SVG lib: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQt5Svg
<mainerror> stylemistake: There too I reckon. :)
<Andy80> jppiiroi1en, I'm going to install it, but probably it's missing in debian/* somewhere if it's not automatically installed
<oneadvent> timhansen: still workin on this :(
<stylemistake> would be even greater, if ubuntu phone wouldn't disable LTE on nexus4
<oneadvent> file:///usr/share/notepad-qml/Notepad.qml:2:1: module "Ubuntu.Components" is not installed
<oneadvent> thats what i'm up to
<ProGEEK> i wonder, if once installed, if you can then reboot into Clockwork Mod Recovery then take a backup
<vibhav> ProGEEK: probably
<vibhav> org
<ProGEEK> would make sense, considering from what i've seen, it uses the same partitioning schema as android
<vibhav> ogra_: last question, does Ubuntu phone use dpkg internally?
<oneadvent> well ogra_ DOES IT
<ogra_> vibhav, i think so, yes
<timhansen> oneadvent, yea, i was getting that error in mint as well. reinstalled ubuntu to see if there was any difference, but then my ati drivers killed my desktop -.-
<stylemistake> i have a last question too
 * vibhav cheers 
<vibhav> \o/
<stylemistake> does it have a blackjack and tits?
<stylemistake> but i know, that it has
<stylemistake> see you later, guys
<ogra_> it has a browser ... should get you both on demand ...
<timhansen> lol
<vibhav> ...
<ProGEEK> LOL
<oneadvent> well
<oneadvent> i redid the install stuff from http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/#step-get-toolkit
<oneadvent> still have the same erorr
<oneadvent> i can only assume i should not be deving for this device
<timhansen> oneadvent: haha
<mainerror> oneadvent: What error?
<oneadvent> http://paste2.org/p/2931323
<mainerror> Stupid question, but are you sure the SDK is properly installed?
<ProGEEK> man my phone is running hot tonight
<ProGEEK> think CM10.1 is wigging out again
<oneadvent> mainerror: i'm willing to check however you want me to
<oneadvent> i can get to the qmlcreator though
<mainerror> I'd say try to reinstall just the ubuntu-sdk package. sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-sdk
<oneadvent> so here is another stupid question. I have the galaxy nexus (bought just for this btw) and it has cm10 on it with clockwork. Say I make a backup, will i be able to go back to it like usual or will ubuntu take away clockwork too?
<oneadvent> http://paste2.org/p/2931342 <- mainerror
<mainerror> oneadvent: Even though I don't know the exact process to install Ubuntu phone I assume yes.
<timhansen> oneadvent: does this path exist? /opt/qt5/imports/Ubuntu/Components
<oneadvent> timhansen: that directory does not exist
<oneadvent> sweet mainerror i hope so, the biggest problem is there is no sd card, so i'm afraid that it will overwrite that part too
<mainerror> timhansen: That directory doesn't exist for me either and I don't have such a problem.
<timhansen> mainerror: gotcha. was just reading some forum post, but that guy is on 12.04
<mainerror> oneadvent: overwriting which part? In mean in theory it is like the Android image flash method.
<oneadvent> its a mystery timhansen and mainerror
<oneadvent> and mainerror yea i thought it said had to override it all, if it can install just like a rom i'm gonna be stoked
<timhansen> that would be pretty nice
<mainerror> Well, you'll lose your CM image, not sure if you'll lose the virtual SDCard too. Could be.
<oneadvent> ogra_: wanna confirm or deny? anyone that used the leak wanna confirm/deny (since that should install basically the same way)
<ogra_> confirm/deny what ?
<oneadvent> if the install process is basically like installing an android rom? (where the virtual sd card is left alone)
<ogra_> no idea, i havent written the installer/flash code
<ogra_> you will see once it is released ;)
<oneadvent> well i'm wondering if we will be able to backup android system in clockwork
<ogra_> meanwhile just write some apps while waiting ;)
<oneadvent> i can't write apps for the phone, see above lol, the install process isn't quite right
<ogra_> oh, you mean for the SDK ? i have no clue about that
<oneadvent> :/
<wait4phone> Backup in recovery, move the backup to computer and you are fine
<ogra_> havent used it at all yet (i will soon for sure)
<oneadvent> yea wait4phone that is what i'm thinking about
<lonequid> you should backup the emulated sdcard if you have one also it might wipe that
<jppiiroi1en> Andy80: good catch :)
<wait4phone> you can always fastboot flash back to Android
<ogra_> wasnt there something called nandroid backup or so ?
<ogra_> that should make a pretty low level backup afaik
<wait4phone> nandroid means the backup you do from recovery
<wait4phone> It doesn't include the "sd card"
<ogra_> aha
<oneadvent> i'm just hoping for an easy back and forth
<wait4phone> I'm hoping for dual boot:)
<ogra_> no dual boot
<ogra_> (and not planned afaik)
<wait4phone> If it's not technically complicated, someone will develop it
<Tak> hm @ no dual boot
<oneadvent> OMG it is live
<oneadvent> j/k
<oneadvent> did i get anyone?
<yeahUbuntu> Nope
<fyksen> Hey! Is the image out yet?
<oneadvent> sure woulda been funny if i had
<yeahUbuntu> but only because I didn't see your message until after you said j/k
<oneadvent> i didn't want to crash the site
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-phone to: Discussion for all things regarding Ubuntu for Phones | This channel is logged to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | If nobody is here use http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/mobile | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone | http://www.canonical.com/content/touch-developer-preview-ubuntu-be-published-21-february-2013 | Nope, not yet.
<wait4phone> Did you just answer by changing the topic? lol
<ogra_> our masters voice :)
<popey> :D
<popey> in anticipation of others asking the same question
<Tak> xchat should give a diff on topic change
<ogra_> iirc there once was a plugin script for xchat doing that
<ogra_> not sure it still exists somewhere
<roxkYu> 21st Feb is going to end soon.
<vibhav> Not here
<Great_Day> You can follow https://plus.google.com/115054251212417394181/posts to get notified when it is there...
<roxkYu> is it Mark ShuttleWorth has not given the green light?
<Great_Day> He posted two hours ago that it takes another few hours till it is there...
<mainerror> roxkYu: For you maybe, for me it's still 14:00
<mattwj2002> where is the image?
<ogra_> roxkYu, we wanted to release earlier, but someone from xda grabbed and published the files while we were testing, now everything got delayed and we are re-testing everything again
<roxkYu> i see..
<roxkYu> that's a good news..
<mattwj2002> current time 7:04 am 2/21/2013
<roxkYu> i;m from Singapore
<mattwj2002> ;P
<ogra_> so it will still take a while since we have to do it twice
<mattwj2002> :P
<roxkYu> my time here is 2105hrs
<mattwj2002> O.o
<vibhav> ogra_: was the leak a security breach?
<ogra_> vibhav, nope
<roxkYu> @ogra: you are the canonical team member?
<meetingology> roxkYu: Error: "ogra:" is not a valid command.
<ogra_> roxkYu, i work for canonical. yes
<roxkYu> i see..
<wait4phone> what? som1 from xda? where is the link (if its still exists)
<ogra_> not particulary on the phone image atm, i'm just publishing it
<roxkYu> it's ok. i;m just to free.. bunch of time to kill..
<roxkYu> i mean..i;m just too free..
<ogra_> well, write some apps
<ogra_> while waiting ;)
<roxkYu> ops..
<roxkYu> that's not my cup of tea..
<roxkYu> lolz..
<ogra_> html5 isnt that hard :)
<roxkYu> ya..i did enrol some online free courses..
<roxkYu> somehow, got stop for a while till now..
<mainerror> I'm |                      | <-- this excited already. :D
 * vibhav is writing a chess engine in C which could will probably get a Ubuntu Phone port
<ogra_> awesome ! chess
<Great_Day> hhmm... just an random question... while I was trying to develop something for ubuntu phone I got an error. I had a syntax error on the VisualItem Model. Now, my question: is VisualItemModel not defined in qtquick 2.0?
<timhansen> sigh
<Yugge> What is the recommended android backup solution? I think I could waste some time on backup while waiting for the image :)
<Great_Day> Yugge: Titanium backup + superbackup
<Yugge> Thanks
<ment0s> Hi
<wait4phone> Yugge: Backup from recovery (nandroid) + copy all the contents of /sdcard (that also includes the nandroid) to computer
<mainerror> Yugge: The cloud. :P
<nono68200> or just use CWM Backup... Works very well for me.
<mutantkeyboard> anything yet?
<Yugge> mutantkeyboard: leaked images delayed official release a few hours, nothing released yet
<mutantkeyboard> yes, I know that. I have leaked images, and GSM doesn't work on these, got back to JellyBean for now
<Yugge> right
<Yugge> Was that easy to do?
<Yugge> Going back that is
<timhansen> why did leaked images delay the release?
<mutantkeyboard> yes. you just need to download factory image for your device - maguro in my case and do fastboot -flash al
<mutantkeyboard> I mean flash-all
<mutantkeyboard> then it restores your phone to a stock android
<mutantkeyboard> timhansen, these images are insecure, because they were there just for a showcase, and are not stable
<timhansen> mutantkeyboard: right.. but why do they affect the release?
<mutantkeyboard> I have no clue ogra_ the guy responsible for nexus 7 images gave us this information couple of hours ago
<smartboyhw> Yugge, leaked images!?!?!?/
<ogra_> we were in the middle of testing when xda spread them around, so we had to tear down everything, set up a new place for testing and re-test all over
<smartboyhw> Canonical should have better security then:P
<smartboyhw> ogra_, that is quite a problem
<ogra_> ??
<timhansen> ahh
<timhansen> makes more sense then
<ogra_> smartboyhw, has nothing to do with security
<rymate1234> hi
<mainerror> o/ smartboyhw
<rymate1234> will ubuntu phone work on a single core armv6 phone???
<timhansen> ewe, single core
<timhansen> *eww
<rymate1234> ikr
<Darkwing> aaaaaand it begins.
<timhansen> stupid auto correct
<rymate1234> im poor tho
<rymate1234> well
<smartboyhw> Hello mainerror
<ogra_> rymate1234, it isnt designed for that and will only run on v7 hardware ... though nobody would stop you to port it to a single core v7 device
<rymate1234> yay
<rymate1234> thought so
<ogra_> not that you would have much fun with that though
<Darkwing> Porting will fun. :) My first port will be CDMA Galaxy Nexus
<rymate1234> I'd been surprised if it was portable to armv6
<mutantkeyboard> source will be available
<Darkwing> assuming that toro isn't being released.
<smartboyhw> rymate1234, I really want to port it to armv6 if I knew how to do it
<mutantkeyboard> check documentation and prepare to write a lot of kernel modules
<ogra_> rymate1234, i meant to a single core v7 device :)
<timhansen> lol
<mainerror> Darkwing: Nexus S please. :D
<ogra_> ubuntu doesnt have any packages for v6 anymore
<mutantkeyboard> really?
<Darkwing> mainerror: I've been doing Android ports for years... I'm planning on spending a lot of time porting
<ogra_> so you would have to rebuild all of ubuntu first
<mutantkeyboard> I didn't see that in repo
<MostHated> I heard the functionality is ridiculously limited? is it even usable as an actual phone, as in making calls or anything?
<mutantkeyboard> yes
<smartboyhw> MostHated, yes I think
<frals> its just dummy data in all apps, no? :p
<rymate1234> I heard a lot of the apps are screenshots
<mutantkeyboard> yes, it's dummy data, but the functionality is ok for the alpha release. This is a developers preview guys
<ogra_> MostHated, its a develoer preview, what do you expect ?
<ogra_> *developer
<mainerror> Yea, but you'll have an actual device to develop against AAAAND something to show-off. :D
<mutantkeyboard> indeed
<MostHated> that is what i expected, i was just wondering if it was usable
<ogra_> and an SDK :)
<rymate1234> I love showing off screenshots!
<Darkwing> Fine by me. Porting updates will be okay.
<mutantkeyboard> I already have something in mind. I will try to port some of my existing Mac and Android apps
<ogra_> rymate1234, so write a screenshot app then ;)
<MostHated> I have yet to see any sort of dual boot for nexus 4, has no one made one yet so that android can still be used?
<rymate1234> Will there be a way to run the apps on standard ubuntu?
<Darkwing> MostHated: I've seen it for Nexus 7... Nothing on the N4 yet that Ihave found.
<d_ed_> rymate1234: the developer docs show how to test locally
<rymate1234> ok!
<d_ed_> rymate1234: which is /almost/ the same thing.
<MostHated> hopefully whoever made the n7 one, makes it for n4 too : \
<lonequid> ogra_ can you confirm/deny if this is true? "Ubuntu Phone chroots & boots a QML shell on top of a CyanogenMod core OS sans Android UI"
<d_ed_> does anyone know if anyone is working on an instant messaging client for Ubuntu phone
<ogra_> no, i cant, i'm not working o the image itself, i only publish it
<d_ed_> and/or where I could find out.
<lonequid> ok
<mutantkeyboard> d_ed nobody AFAIK
<Darkwing> MostHated: If you want to look into the recovery for dual on the N7, I'm sure you can figure out how to dual it on the N4...
<tilal6991> Dualling has been done with full ubuntu
<tilal6991> So I don't see why it can't be done here
<Darkwing> Because of the way that phones boot.
<mutantkeyboard> yes, but you have to make changes in the kernel itself to make it available
<d_ed_> perfect. I'm lead dev of the KDE IM client. We have a full Qt infrastructure and QML plugins for IM -things ready.
<mutantkeyboard> :)
<d_ed_> there's limited K* stuff in the part that we use in the declarative world.
<ogra_> the touch preview isnt designed for dual boot ... though i guess some clever soul will figure it out and make that work
<ogra_> liek they did with the nexus7 desktop image
<Darkwing> ogra_: that's what I was refering to. :)
<mutantkeyboard> man, the waiting is killing me
<timhansen> mutantkeyboard: same
<roxkYu> i think we should console ourselves..good stuff is worth waiting..
<mutantkeyboard> roxkYu: indeed
<roxkYu> Yeah
<timhansen> roxkYu: we've been waiting all month ;]
<timhansen> lol
<mutantkeyboard> I hope that it comes with binutils
<roxkYu> yes man
<ogra_> it comes with a full ubuntu rootfs
<mutantkeyboard> nice ...
<ogra_> so indeed also with binutils
<mutantkeyboard> one more question ogra_ ... are you root by default by using a phone, or you have to "root" it like we did with android
<usererror> ^ 2nd
<ogra_> uh, no idea, as i said, i havent had time to use it yet
<mainerror> I'm wondering if the release cadence of Ubuntu phone is going to be in sync with the normal Ubuntu releases.
<ogra_> but i assume you will have a sudo user
<ogra_> like on every other ubuntu
<mutantkeyboard> :]
<usererror> mainerror: it has been said that it will be in official videos from ubuntu
<mainerror> huh
<ogra_> it wont in the beginning, but will over time once all the bits of the demo are in the archive ... dont forget the actual release date for this is 14.04
<Darkwing> here is to hoping that there will be a torrent... the servers are going to flip out otherwise.
<ogra_> nah
<mainerror> Oh yea, no I was thinking after the final release.
<ogra_> we have millions and millions of hits on tehse servers on an ubuntu release day ... they will cope
<Darkwing> ogra_: :D
<ogra_> oh, yeah, the final release will indeed also have torrents
<mainerror> Cool.
<ogra_> and by then we should likely get more hits that for a desktop cd
<nagu> orga.. Is the phone os release happened??? waiting for your words..
<ogra_> *than
<ogra_> nagu, nope
<ogra_> see topic :)
<mainerror> So the normal software update process will be handled like on a normal Ubuntu system, via apt-get?
<ogra_> it will be updated once it is
<ogra_> right, thats the plan
<Darkwing> ogra_: Do you know if there will be a changelog from the Android kernel?
<mainerror> That would be wicked.
<ogra_> no idea, but there will be devs around in here later that can answer this
<Darkwing> ogra_: Okay cool. Thanks
<rymate1234> wait
<rymate1234> so ubuntu phone still uses apt-get?
<rymate1234> :D
<Darkwing> It's still Ubuntu.
<ogra_> why woudlnt it ... its ubuntu
<nagu> would like to know when can we expect to download :)
<mainerror> You know, that will be a major advantage compared to Android and iOS.
<rymate1234> so that means I could potentially run apache on my phone
<Darkwing> What will? apt-get?
<rymate1234> lmao
<mutantkeyboard> ndeed
<mainerror> *IF* carriers don't interfere with those plans.
<usererror> ogra, I'm guessing it'll be released in about 2 hours (best guess kinda thing)??
<Darkwing> LAMP stack on your nexus... with full VPN
<rymate1234> mainerror, then don't buy it from a carrier
<ogra_> usererror, it will be released once the testing is done :)
<usererror> lol okay :)
<_methods> wow say hello to your new data bill
<usererror> haha
 * Darkwing polishes his unlimited data
<mutantkeyboard> :D
<roxkYu> let's us do the testing...lolz..
<roxkYu> just kidding...
 * usererror makes sure the bill is paid to retain unlimited data
<roxkYu> :-)
<Darkwing> Not that my verizon phone will be able to run it for a bit :S
<roxkYu> i don't know how to do it anyway.
<bjaanes> Man i connected my computer to my mobile phone for data once. Out of reflex i just did the normal update shit i usually do in the terminal. My bill got nasty :(
<mainerror> _methods: No one forces you to update while on mobile connection. You can update from a WiFi network.
<_methods> i know
<usererror> oh darkwing, I bet within 2 hours of the source being released someone will have a toro image for us
<_methods> i was just saying
<Darkwing> usererror: I'm waiting for it to start hacking for toro.
<usererror> :D
<Darkwing> I'm one of those who will be working on it...
<_methods> toro not going to be supported?
<mutantkeyboard> roxkYu: because smart guys from xda wanted to do a testing, Canonical has postponed release
<usererror> yeah I want to do a UI overhaul.. all white on black
<Darkwing> I doubt it... toro gets no love.
<usererror> the Gnex looks so good with white on black
<_methods> damn verizon
<usererror> lol
<mutantkeyboard> I have white Gnex
<Darkwing> I'm hoping that they drop a white nexus 4
<mainerror> I'm selling my ThinkPad X60 just to get my hands on a Gnex ...
<usererror> well, I believe all the drivers are available independently at the same place you get the source for the gnex, but its probably a licensing issue for ubuntu that is holding it up...
<ogra_> mutantkeyboard, thats kind of backwards
<usererror> lol
<mutantkeyboard> I see :)
<usererror> my favorite thing about it is the amoled with the black bezel.. makes the screen disappear into the thing.. white?  would ruin that for me.. but I get some people love white electronics
<mutantkeyboard> sorry guys, I'm a bit tired, I got up early this morning to have a job interview with my wife. she thought that she couldn't do it by herself :/
<usererror> that is good of you :)
<ogra_> you are interviewing your wife ?
<usererror> lol
<mainerror> heh
 * ogra_ never thought of that
<usererror> or interviewing for a wife?
<bjaanes> You should *always* interview your wife...
<mutantkeyboard> I mean, I went with her to do a job interview
<usererror> lol
<Darkwing> hehehe
<mutantkeyboard> LOL
<mutantkeyboard> well at least I made y'all laugh
<usererror> :)
<ogra_> good luck for her
<mainerror> _"Honey, I'll call you back, alright? Thanks for coming."_
<mutantkeyboard> hahahahah :D
<mutantkeyboard> you got me on this one
<ogra_> tell her 175 ppl in an IRC channel cross fingers for her
<mutantkeyboard> will do thanks :D
<ogra_> (until the image comes out and they need tehir fingers again)
<Darkwing> ogra_: ++
<mainerror> I can cross my toes ogra_
<ogra_> so guys, we might need to delay that release more until that interview is done successfully
<Yugge> Programming crossfingered is pretty hard.
<mainerror> Mustitasking you know.
<mutantkeyboard> anyhow guys... gotta go slowly ... have fun and talk to you later .. enjoy
<ogra_> j/k indeed
<usererror> I just hope the images come out in a form that I can flash them in my existing recovery.. that'd be rad.. then I can switch between them easily
<Darkwing> Have a pot of coffee ready for hack-a-thon
<usererror> via backups with all the data and everything
<usererror> but I'm sure someone will wrap that up at some point either way, or I'll relearn how
<usererror> :D
<usererror> I wish I could set up a buzzer for when it comes out
<bjaanes> You probably could
<usererror> yeah but that means writing code.. and I'm about 4 hours overdue already
<Darkwing> If you don't know yet... You might want to get an android SDK setup for the tools like fastboot for when you want to go back to Android...
<usererror> if you are on ubuntu, fastboot and ADB are both in the repos
<usererror> so you don't need the SDK
<usererror> I really really hate eclipse, so for me that is a life saver
<Darkwing> and maybe (If you don't have it) the stock image for your device.
<bjaanes> Im thinking some script to monitor the touchinstall page, and just to make stuff difficult; some network programming to connect to an arduino with some sort of buzzer. Good way to kill time at least :D
<usererror> lol yes that too
<Darkwing> I did not know that... I do so much in Android I just have the SDK...
<usererror> def do a pull of your stock images before flashing if you don't have that covered yet
<timhansen> there are downloads for windows & mac that just contain fast boot & adb
<usererror> ahh, I gave up on writing java
<usererror> it just.. bugs me
<usererror> and eclipse just makes me twitch
<Darkwing> It's not so bad... then again, I've been doing it since `98
<usererror> I jumped right in on qt creator though
<usererror> yeah
<nOStahl_> usererror: what do you not like about eclipse
<usererror> most everything..
<usererror> it just does not fit my workflow
<nOStahl_> i've been using aptana studio 3 for web development lately
<timhansen> eclipse feels bloated to me
<timhansen> but i'm used to sublime
<usererror> I cannot say it is a bad program, it just does not mesh with me personally.. also I had a lot of problems over the years with things not working right
<bjaanes> Thats kinda the thing with eclipse, you gotta make it fit your workflow - but that takes a lot of time to get right :P
<usererror> lol yes sublime is a winner
<bjaanes> I dont like it myself either
<usererror> I use gedit though.. I like my apt-get.. and sublime has been missing from the repos
<usererror> yeah
<Darkwing> as a KDE user I just use Kate... One of the best out there.
<timhansen> lol, makes sense. it's not hard to extract it & add the dir to PATH tho :P
<nOStahl> any of you busy do php, html, js, css work? what do you suggest to use
<timhansen> nOStahl: sublime
<Darkwing> I like Kate because it can highlight in so much.
<netcurli> sublime
<usererror> basically anything that takes more than 10 minutes to set up, I don't use.. that is because I do tend to break distros once in a while, and all those things I have to set up add up.. and it gets to be a 14 hour setup pretty fast
<Darkwing> Plus, if I set it to python it auto sets the indents.
<timhansen> usererror: write a shell script to add the dir to path? ;]
<usererror> nOStahl: I use gedit, but sublime is good.. just a highlighting text editor is all you need.. geany is good too
<usererror> lol
<nOStahl> I use to love bluefish
<timhansen> i used to use bluefish
<timhansen> many years ago
<nOStahl> but I bought a year old mbp for 500 bucks and am trying out mountain lion now heh
<usererror> timhansen: basically I should have just made a VM just for android development :p
<usererror> then just back up the vm
<timhansen> truth, haha
<juicyjones> nOStahl mountain lion is great IMO
<timhansen> nOStahl: http://c758482.r82.cf2.rackcdn.com/Sublime%20Text%202.0.1.dmg
<usererror> yes..
<nOStahl> juicyjones: aye it is
<nOStahl> looks like sublime is 70 bucks
<nOStahl> eclipse is free...
<timhansen> no
<usererror> I would immediately dual boot linux and osx, keeping osx just for.. shits and giggles?  but thats just me
<nOStahl> https://www.sublimetext.com/buy
<mainerror> Sublime Text 2 is free as well.
<timhansen> nOStahl: http://www.sublimetext.com/2
<juicyjones> BBedit. Coda (!). XCode. Don't forget to install homebrew
<timhansen> click download, instead of buy
<timhansen> lol
<_inf> Vim!
<vibhav>  emacs!
<Darkwing> jsut to see if I could I've written a java program in nano
<juicyjones> If not BBEdit then TextWrangler, the free version
<nOStahl> it says you can download for free evaluation
<usererror> lol
<ment0s> nano . lol
<usererror> java in nano
<nOStahl> usually that means it will cost after 30 days heh
<usererror> that takes it
<juicyjones> If you work with CSS at all CODA will change your life, nOStahl
<usererror> yeah?
<timhansen> nOStahl: nah, there's a nag screen every like 50th or 100th time you save
<usererror> I'll look at coda
 * Tak using eclipse with vim plugin for all c and c++ development on linux and osx
<timhansen> nOStahl: but you just click cancel
<timhansen> and then it goes away for another 50-100 saves
<usererror> juicyjones: is coda osx only?
<mainerror> Yea, it is an unlimited evaluation.
<juicyjones> usererror yes. and it's too bad for all other platforms
<nOStahl> well so far sublime fits the bill, as cross platform
<usererror> yes..
<juicyjones> For some reason OS X has the best text editors
<usererror> very true juicyjones .. very true it does
<nOStahl> mac developers have a bit of designer in them
<juicyjones> it's frustrating when you have to use unix or windows!
<usererror> lol
<usererror> I don't use windows
<juicyjones> Coda and BBEdit I miss the most when using windows or unix
<usererror> I have banned it
<nOStahl> I have one windows dev left on my team to convert
<juicyjones> shrug, sometimes it's necessary for whatever reason. it's one reason I bought a MBP. Unix + pretty = power
<usererror> I'll use OSX if I'm on someone elses machine, but I won't go near windont anymore.. but I'm not trying to start that debate so I should shut up about it :p
<nOStahl> I am never on anyone else's machine, they are all inferior to my own :P
<rymate1234> lol
<Darkwing> I wish I could afford to get a Mac... I want to rewrite some of my mobile stuff for iOS but... I can't :/
<ryansipes> usererror, I agree I won't touch Windows.  I'll tolerate a Mac.
<usererror> so.. questions about the UI on ubuntu phone .. is it actually based on unity (the code itself) or is it a rewrite, or is it the whole unity package with an alternate UI for phones?
<nOStahl> Darkwing: check craigslist all the college kids are upgrading to the retina mac's
<juicyjones> you can use Visual Studio C# to write iOS apps now. I just saw an announcement yesterday on Ars about it.
<nOStahl> I got a year old mbp for 500 bucks
<MostHated> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38283365&postcount=319
<timhansen> ogra_: any update on a timeframe? ;]
<Darkwing> nOStahl: that's a good idea.
<popey> timhansen: see /topic
<ogra_> timhansen, its rectangular
<nOStahl> well sublime is marginally smaller install than Aptana Studio 3, comes in at 23 megs vs aptana's 201
<nOStahl> lol
<usererror> get a mac of CL and a ipod touch.. you have to have a device to test on, and it has to be owned by you and tethered to your developer account.. but yeah, you have to test it on a real device according to the cats I know who do ios dev.. they say the emulator does not do the job
<Darkwing> the girlfriend has an old iphone when she switched to Android.
<Darkwing> and by old I mean the iPhone 4
<MostHated> "What is broken:
<MostHated> Radio does NOT work (internet, phone calls etc.)
<MostHated> Nearly every app that is not listed above is either broken or just shows a sample image of how it will look like in the future"
<MostHated> usb doesnt work it says, wtf?
<usererror> so ogra... I take it my unity question went by you or is unanswerable, or has been asked too many times already?
<Walther> MostHated: where is this?
<ogra_> its a developer preview ....
<MostHated> the link i just posted
<ryansipes> MostHated, what are you quoting?
<MostHated> the link i just posted
 * Darkwing points to the xda link posted above
<timhansen> MostHated: is that the image xda found & posted this morning? that the ubuntu team was testing, which delayed the release?
<brian_> Hi All. I've got a MacBook Pro 9,2 and a GalaxyNote 2. I have Ubuntu 12.04LTS installed natively on the MacBook. The Note 2 has been rooted. I would love to use my MacBook without taking it out of the bag. Can I do this with the Note 2?
<ogra_> timhansen, what other image would it be
<ogra_> i doubt there are others out there
<timhansen> ogra_: truth
<usererror> okay, 4pm.. check
<ogra_> people should keep in mind that this is a developer preview for something that is supposed to release in april 2014 ...
 * timhansen looks around at all the impatient people
<ogra_> and that it is released to find a community of devs that is willing to make the non working parts work
<Darkwing> XDA and this channel will turn into "It doesn't work" forum.
<frals> anyone dumped a package list yet of whats in the image?
<timhansen> Darkwing: lol
<timhansen> more than likely
<frals> since theres still nothing about what middleware should/will be in the dist
<nagu> Orga.. any updates?
<Darkwing> The topic will change on an update.
<ogra_> just watch the topic :)
<nOStahl> does sublime text 2 have any sort of php debugging ability
<usererror> why does it say "This or" now? lol
<k1l_> is the nexus4 image supposed to have the desktop docking mode? and if so: what hardware is requiered for that?
<mainerror> nOStahl: What do you call debugging ability?
<mhall119> k1l_: I don't think any of the images will have that yet
<nagu> Yes just watching from morning :-(
<mainerror> Generally, there are myriads of packages you can install in ST2.
<nOStahl> xdebug
<k1l_> mhall119: ok
<rymate1234> k1l_, probably not and I don't know
<ogra_> mhall119, !
<ogra_> good to have someone else here :)
 * Darkwing snickers
<juicyjones>  "Twitter user @stroughtonsmith claims that "Ubuntu Phone chroots & boots a QML shell on top of a CyanogenMod core OS sans Android UI"."
 * ogra_ is only half capable of answering all tehse questions 
<mainerror> juicyjones: Yea, we had that one already.
<vibhav> Heh
<smartboyhw> ogra_, add oil:P
<timhansen> haha
<timhansen> poor ogra_
<ryansipes> I wonder if the XDA guy used the GSM version, because what I understood from the Mailing List is that radio would work.
<Darkwing> I'm just waiting for ogra_ to start refering to the press pack
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> i'm a dev, not a marketing guy :)
<Darkwing> ogra_: I konw the feeling... except I'm a dev/community guy
<smartboyhw> Who's the marketing guy here?
 * smartboyhw is a QA guy
<frals> get the tar and feathers!
 * Darkwing points to the press pack on marketing 
<frals> ... or is that not how you treat marketing ppl? :o
<Walther> juicyjones: ...is that actually true or just trolling?
<Darkwing> Walther: I would assume that 90% of the information out there is trolling
<Darkwing> until source and images are dropped.
<Walther> Sadly.
<usererror> okay well I'm going to end my loitering here for now.. hope all goes smooth for the Ubuntu Devs :)
<Darkwing> Oh boy, jono arrives. ogra_ now you have someone to point to :P:P
 * ogra_ smells tablet images in the oven over there .... 
 * jono looks innocently
<Darkwing> Hey jono
<rsalveti> morning
<jono> hey Darkwing :-)
<stylemistake> hey
<ogra_> ah, its jono ... trhen s/oven/smoker/
<jono> ogra_, :-)
<stylemistake> UP has a swipe gesture to bring the last app back
<ogra_> no, its not released yet ...
<stylemistake> but has it the do the same thing, but in other direction?
<Darkwing> ogra_: pre-empting?
<ogra_> well, we're getting there
 * Darkwing writes a script for ogra_ to auto reply to every entry "No, it's not released yet"
<juicyjones> F5
<stylemistake> Darkwing: xD
<sada> hello
<kukacz> hello to everyoane
<Darkwing> I'm looking forward to UDS
<Darkwing> Be good to see everyone again.
<sada> ubuntu phone source
<sada> ?
 * Darkwing points to the topic
 * juicyjones reads the topic.
 * juicyjones looks at sada.
 * juicyjones reads the topic again.
<stylemistake> i already expect, how i am going to be pissed off switching between two apps in ubuntu phone
<kukacz> when will be aviable ubuntu os fer galaxy nexus?
<ogra_> soooon
<mainerror> stylemistake: Why?
<ogra_> be a little patient
<stylemistake> mainerror: look
<mainerror> Darkwing: Off-topic but where is it going to be? Was that announced already?
<stylemistake> mainerror: i open a browser, go to an internet banking system
<juicyjones> mainerror https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TouchInstallProcess
<mainerror> juicyjones: I was referring to the UDS.
<stylemistake> mainerror: then i open a gallery, to get a look on my card with codes
<juicyjones> gotcha
<stylemistake> mainerror: then i switch back to browser with a swipe
<Darkwing> I mainerror I don't believe that it has been announced  but I would assume that it will be in the bay area again.
<mainerror> Aw, bummer.
<stylemistake> mainerror: but if i need them again, i can't recall them again without launching the app, there is no gesture for that
<mainerror> I'm still all pissed off because I've missed the Denmark UDS ...
<Darkwing> I know it will be May 6 - 9
<mainerror> stylemistake: I see, but how's Android any better in that respect?
<stylemistake> mainerror: it has a dedicated button for that
<mainerror> I was there in May 2011, in Budapest.
<stylemistake> mainerror: and it lists all recent apps
<stylemistake> mainerror: not only the previous one
<mainerror> stylemistake: Are you sure about that? http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/design
<ryansipes> stylemistake, you can show all running apps - see them in two places
<kyler084> hi
<ryansipes> stylemistake, if you swipe up from the bottom it appears as though it will open up the HUD showing running apps
<ryansipes> stylemistake, Also shows running apps on homescreen (based on the videos)
<stylemistake> ryansipes: hmm
<ment0s> guys, sorry for asking but I cannot see it in log ..., is there any OTA ? roughly ? I clicking refresh button till 00:00 lol
<kyler084> =1
<kyler084> +1
<Darkwing> I know they are saying soon.
<MostHated> earlier images are released
<Darkwing> Watch the topic for changes.
<kyler084> on the wiki ?
<ogra_> no images were reeased
<MostHated> i have them
<ogra_> *released
 * mainerror points to topic
<ogra_> you have something you pulled from mega
<ogra_> how do youo know that didnt inject a virus into your LAN ?
 * Darkwing grins
<ogra_> when running it first
<MostHated> i didnt open them
<ogra_> lucky you
<ogra_> :)
<mainerror> :D
<MostHated> im not retarded lol
<ryansipes> Why would anyone want to install the allegedly real image when they can wait a few hours and get the real thing
<kyler084> im going to be porting ubuntu to htc desire as soon as imgs and source is released
<Tak> I'm pretty sure you figured it out at "wait a few hours" ;-)
<ryansipes> Maybe earlier in the week, but wouldn't make any sense day of release.
<ogra_> kyler084, ++
<kyler084> :)
<ogra_> everyone should port it to their favorite device ... or write some apps
<ogra_> or ... BOTH !
<rsalveti> kyler084: we'll be posting a porting guide as well later today
<rsalveti> yeah
<kyler084> agree both aha
<kyler084> rsalveti awesome
<stylemistake> kyler084: HTC HD2 is not an exception :D
<rsalveti> everything is now *in progress* :-)
<ryansipes> Tak, Well folks should take a breathe and jump on youtube and watch videos of the Justice League.  That will cheer them up.
<kyler084> lol :)
<ogra_> http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/18y9ij/when_this_post_is_3_hours_old_canonical_will/
<ogra_> tsk, nonsense
<ogra_> we never released anything at GMT
<ogra_> only at UTC
 * ogra_ tickles awe_ 
<SailorMoon> Release it now, problem solved.
<stylemistake> something tells me it will be released at 23:59:59, today
<kyler084> it will be interesting to see the performance we get from htc desire tbh
<ogra_> stylemistake, thats true for some TZ i would guess
<stylemistake> and it will be legit, still
 * awe_ needs more of a slap to wake-up...
 * Darkwing pulls out his moto milestone
<roxkYu> i will be sleeping then..
<MostHated> they said 4pm on xda, but who knows
 * ogra_ gives awe_ an espresso and a slap
<roxkYu> tomorrow morning will check on it again...
<roxkYu> thanks for the update!
<roxkYu> tomorrow, will this forum be still active?
<kyler084> i know this sounds sad but shaking with excitement aha :D
<ogra_> roxkYu, you mean this IRC channel ?
<roxkYu> yes yes..
<nbf> I'm really bummed the nexus 4 can't support 2560x1600 displays (for desktop mode)
<ogra_> i think it is permanent, yes
<roxkYu> that's great..
<ryansipes> kyler084, It is exciting.  Finally a mobile OS I really want to use.
<nbf> I was looking forward to ubuntu phone until I realized that
<kyler084> ryansnipes agreed
<nbf> I'm more excited about the desktop aspect than the phone, lol
<ogra_> but thats not ubuntus fault
<roxkYu> i guess i will have a lot of question to ask, before i will clone the image to my nexus
<stylemistake> oh, i also don't want to get my android wiped
<nbf> it'll be awesome to have a handheld device that can be a desktop
<SailorMoon> Release the Hounds.
<ryansipes> Um... Release the Kraken?
<nOStahl> its too bad that sublime text opens up a text file when it should open a terminal….
<stylemistake> i mean, having cwm backup, that can be restored later
<mainerror> nOStahl: huh?
<nbf> they need to create Sublime Term :)
<nOStahl> ya
<ryansipes> Is anyone in here working on any of the Core Apps?
<Darkwing> create a nandroid and then pull it before you flash ubuntu in case something happens
<MostHated> dost thou even hoist?
<ryansipes> Specifically the Terminal team?  That's what I need on my uPhone to make this really awesome.
<roxkYu> maybe someone here who can do a complete job (ie..backup, cloning of image, etc) upload a demo on YouTube
<roxkYu> then give us a link here...
<roxkYu> everyone then be able to do it safely and happily!!
<roxkYu> LOLz
<roxkYu> hmm.. someone from Canonical??
<Darkwing> becasue each device is different... XDA has a ton of information on flashing a custom recovervy, making backups etc.
<stylemistake> Darkwing: it will be a mindfuck to restore nandroid without cwm (which can possibly get replaced by UP)
<Yugge> roxkYu: fairly sure that a guide of some sort will be posted on the official site.
<SailorMoon> I'm scared lol
<roxkYu> Yugge:  ok..
<SailorMoon> How well optimized is this, what if the device overheats?
<lonequid> roxkYu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDsADuxb43Q&feature=youtu.be
<MostHated> then that sucks
<kknikolas> What if it's explodes. Waranty is void with rooting it :Z
<SailorMoon> Battery life while sleeping in comparison to Android 4.2.2?
<roxkYu> Thanks lonequid
<Darkwing> stylemistake: If you copy it with the folder recursivly, you can put it back once you reinstall cwm or, in my case TWRP
<lonequid> np. that's from the leaked images, nobody knows if they are the same as what will be released
<roxkYu> ok
<ogra_> SailorMoon, really depends what you leave running on the phone before going to bed ...
<ogra_> mine doesnt drain much while i sleep usually
<kknikolas> when exactly will it release today? i mean in london its 15:07
<roxkYu> see you all guys.. going to rest soon.
<SailorMoon> Android will clock down really slow when sleeping, even if an intense program is running in the background
<Great_Day> kknikolas: 16:07 if I am correct
<Avedo> Hi there!
<kknikolas> no that is in germany where i am :)
<Avedo> I have a problem with qtcreator.
<nbf> fuck I hate pulseaudio
<nbf> !!!!
<nbf> I really hope ubuntu phone uses something else :)
<Great_Day> uh?
<Great_Day> Avedo: what problem
<Great_Day> ?
<stylemistake> nbf: continue
<ogra_> nbf, please keep the language family  friendly
<stylemistake> pulseaudio is awesome
<Avedo> Since I installed the ubuntu-sdk I was able to launch applications using it, but I wasn't able to create new QtQuick Projects. So I reinstalled qtcreator and since then nothing worked. QtCreator starts, says that plugins could not be loaded and then hangs.
<MostHated> do people bring their families in to the ubuntu-phone channel these days?
<popey> MostHated: my daughter sometimes watches what I type, yeah
<ogra_> dunno, but they could
<popey> it's not up for debate though.
<Great_Day> Avedo: hmm... sorry can' t help with that, haven' t installed the sdk version... just the qtquick etc...
<ogra_> its a rule of thumb for all ubuntu challels actually
<ogra_> *cannels
<ogra_> bah
 * ogra_ gives up
 * popey hands ogra_ "Channels"
<kknikolas> Avedo: I have the sdk and evrything runs great
<ogra_>  thnaks :P
<MostHated> "Rule of thumb" refers to beating women
<Tak> ^^
<mainerror> wat
<stylemistake> are there any backports from 13.04 to 12.10?
<SailorMoon> No it doesnt, MostHated lol
<MostHated> yes it does
<bobweaver> tick-tock tick-tock
<SailorMoon> it refusers to the thumbs up or down used when feeding people to Lions
<SailorMoon> back in the olden days
<popey> Enough.
 * SailorMoon gives popey some Spinich
<popey> it's popey not popeye
<popey> lrn2spell
<SailorMoon> lol <3
<popey> :D
<mainerror> lol
<Darkwing> awe popey, do you need more coffee? :D
<SailorMoon> im just teasing you lol
<popey> probably less
<Tak> spinach coffee
<Avedo> Mhhh, ... is there something like install dependencies?
<kknikolas> Avedo: Ubuntu 12.10
<Darkwing> Meh, I think I owe you a drink at the next UDS
<Avedo> Yeah!
<Avedo> Installing qtcreator I get always: Unknown media type in type 'all/all' ....
<mainerror> Eeek! Spinach coffee? I don't even ...
<Yugge> SailorMoon: The thumb refered to the sword, so there where no thumbs up or down, it was thumbs or no thumbs ;)
<Tak> I'd try it
<MostHated> "In the United States, legal decisions in Mississippi (1824) and North Carolina (1868 and 1874) make reference to—and reject—an unnamed "old doctrine" or "ancient law" by which a man was allowed to beat his wife with a stick no wider than his thumb"
<bobweaver> I sure do hope that the bzr branchs get released today (I took off work for this )
<darthmuffins> delete pRuleOfThumb;
<Tak> hungarian notation: decidedly unfriendly
<kknikolas> Avedo: Can you create other applications with qtcreator. so does only the qtquick don't work?
<darthmuffins> Tak: i agree... but funny :)
<Avedo> no I couldn't do anything with qtcreator yet
<oneadvent> still not done yet
<oneadvent> yea i can't even get notepad to work
<Avedo> I could I purge the whole qt4 stuff?
<brian_>  Hi All. I've got a MacBook Pro 9,2 and a GalaxyNote 2. I have Ubuntu 12.04LTS installed natively on the MacBook. The Note 2 has been rooted. I would love to use my MacBook without taking it out of the bag. Can I do this with the Note 2?
<brian_> Can this be done through remote desktop?
<SailorMoon> assuming the laptop isnt asleep, i dont see why not
<SailorMoon> isnt asleep/is connected to the internet
<kknikolas> Avedo: http://qt.digia.com/Support/
<SailorMoon> brian_: check into Teamviewer
<kyler084> :)
<brian_> SailorMoon, Ok, cool. I'm kinda noobish so I'm just looking for a springboard. Teamviewer can be found in synaptic?
<Avedo> kknikolas: Thanks I currently try to remove the whole stuff and reinstall it.
<Avedo> Is there a way I could uninstall all qt4 packages?
<Wouterx> still no img?
<kknikolas> Avedo: That should happen if you remove the package with the software center
<ogra_> Wouterx, if everyone in this channel has shown me an app for ubuntu phone he/she wrote while waiting, we'll release
<kyler084> Wouter, not yet
<n00b_dust> brian_ I don't think so. You'll have to get it from their website
<darthmuffins> Wouterx: see channel topic
<kknikolas> ogra_: i wrote half of an web app
<krabador> Topic
<SailorMoon> Can we has N7 image now?
<ogra_> kknikolas, great, so you'll get half a release :)
<n00b_dust> brian_, or if you're looking for just basic stuff like shutting down your macbook / killing a process or that kind of stuff, just use an ssh client on your phone. You will have to learn a few basic commands though if you're not familiar with them
<kknikolas> ogra_: already released. sry :D
<kyler084> kknikolas ???????
<ogra_> your half app ?
<brian_> n00b_dust , I want to be able to see my desktop and use my stylist to do work on my MacBook (Ubuntu).
<kknikolas> that was the second half of the app
<vibhav> ogra_: I semi-posted my chess engine to Ubuntu Phone
<vibhav> Ported *
<ogra_> so another half app
<brian_> n00b_dust, but I want to do this on my Note2 screen
<ogra_> you two should work together and make it one
<n00b_dust> brian_, yeah then you need a software like Teamviewer or VNC.
<SailorMoon> i was promised Ubuntu for Tablet would run any ubuntu app, was i lied to?
<kknikolas> ogra_: i actually did. during our conversation ^
<brian_> I'm dloading teamviewer now
<jbooth> I have an app I'm stuck on because my desktop doesn't have an accelerometer, and I'm trying to tie into that at this point. I won't say it is a useful app but hey.
<SailorMoon> TeamViewer is the least complex, they handle the connections for you
<n00b_dust> brian_, you'll need to install Teamviewer on both the devices and make sure they're connected to the internet
<ogra_> SailorMoon, who promised that ? an older man with candy ?
<ogra_> dont listen to these !
<SailorMoon> ogra_: the ubuntu guy
<SailorMoon> ogra_: i dont think he had candy
<Tassadar> but they have candyyyy!
<ogra_> frank ubuntu or jim ubuntu ?
<brian_> n00b_dust, can they be connected via bluetooth?
<SailorMoon> ogra_: the one going bald..? Lol i dunno
<n00b_dust> SailorMoon: did they say they had more candy in the back of the van? :P
<SailorMoon> With the british accent
<Tak> x11vnc is pretty straightforward...
<kknikolas> i refresh the touchinstallprogress website evrey 5 seconds
<darthmuffins> kknikolas: me too
<n00b_dust> brian_ Bluetooth transfer rate is way too slow, you wouldn't be able to transfer so much data that way
<SailorMoon> Bluetooth lol
<kknikolas> darthmuffins: and also i subscribed to that page
<brian_> n00b_dust, what about via usb cable?
<darthmuffins> kknikolas: ditto :)
<jbooth> xda had a note it was going to be released 4pm GMT, so ~30 minutes from now.
<n00b_dust> brian_ Use a VNC client. and enable wifi tethering on your laptop to keep both devices on same network
<kknikolas> i was up today on 00:00 London Time
<ogra_> jbooth, nah, we dont release at GMT times, onlt at UTC
<ogra_> *only
<kyler084> lol any specific time ?
<n00b_dust> brian_ This might be a stupid question but what can your macbook do that your Note 2 can't? :P
<SailorMoon> n00b_dust: ive always had trouble with thos adhoc networks on Android
<ogra_> sure, the time we release will have an hour, a minute and a second ... each being very specific
<nbf> I have a Note 10.1 and I love it
<nbf> but it's much more limited than a desktop (on purpose)
<kyler084> orga_, ahaha
<Tassadar> so, soon
<Tassadar> (c)
<n00b_dust> SailorMoon, yeah, thats why I asked him to create an adhoc from his macbook. adhoc from phone will drain his battery fast
<SailorMoon> i mean connect to adhoc networks
<brian_> n00b_dust, I don't know (yet) what a VNC client is but I think you've given me enough info to start with. Thanks
<SailorMoon> Iv enever succeeded on any of my android devices
<jbooth> orga_ that's good, I don't like it when time is mean. Or even average. I'd rather time be nice.
<kknikolas> jbooth: can u give me the link?
<n00b_dust> brian_ get an android vnc viewer (or something similar named app) on your note. Ubuntu already has VNC server on it, but disabled by default if i'm not mistaken
<ogra_> jbooth, :)
<jbooth> kknikolas: not conveniently, I'm afraid. Search xda forums for ubuntu, its in the top-3 hits from yesterday.
<kknikolas> jbooth: ty got it
<n00b_dust> SailorMoon, I've never had a problem with any of those. Though sometimes my laptop gives me troubles with WPA/WPA2 connections, no matter what OS I use. Its strange
<brian_> n00b_dust, sorry, just saw your question. Well, the MacBook cannot fit in the palm of my hand. I sometimes travel for hours by crowded train (I currently live in China) and don't have enough elbow room to use a laptop. So, I thought if I could power-up my laptop and leave it in the bag, using the Note 2 , with the stylist, I could do whatever I want on my laptop through the Note screen.
<SailorMoon> 143MB audio driver? for reals!?
<n00b_dust> brian_ No what i meant to ask was, what app do you've on your macbook that doesn't have an alternative on your note 2?
<brian_> Libreoffice
<brian_> Scribus
<Herp> Anyone in here has an idea /when/ the dev preview will be released?
<robin-gloster_> ogra_ your responses are awesome :)
<nbf> any minute
<kknikolas> http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/18y9ij/when_this_post_is_3_hours_old_canonical_will/
<Herp> i have this "any minute" feel since 24:00 yesterday :3
<k1l> Herp: in the evening time
<stylemistake> Herp: tomorrow it will be released with 99.9% probability :)
<k1l> like every release since ages
<kknikolas> Herp: me2
<stylemistake> *will have been
<nbf> anyone know if it will support desktop mode with this release?
<SailorMoon> i was told no, nbf
<nbf> it seems like that's the killer feature
<brian_> n00b_dust, I'd also like to access all the files I have on my MacBook. Or simply watch a movie.
<Herp> sorry i never was excitied about any ubuntu release like this time, so i have no idea how they normally do it. thx for clearing this out (and the reddit link)
<nbf> oh that sucks
<nbf> that's the main draw
<nbf> they should just call this release "not android"
<SailorMoon> it's a developer preview
<SailorMoon> not a release
<n00b_dust> brian_ Yeah, VNC can do all that for you.
<nbf> well they are releasing stuff
<nbf> so it's a release
<nbf> it's just not a stable release
<kyler084> lol
<SailorMoon> theyre creating it so people develop for the new Interface
<Herp> thats what i want ;)
<n00b_dust> Will the stable release come out with the 13.04 final release?
<stylemistake> the first thing i will port to ubuntu phone is MINECRAFT
<SailorMoon> no
<SailorMoon> stable comes out 14.04
<MostHated> wtf "Twitter user @stroughtonsmith claims that "Ubuntu Phone chroots & boots a QML shell on top of a CyanogenMod core OS sans Android UI"."
<brian_> n00b_dust, thanks, I'll give it a try. Play Store android-vnc-viewer looks promising
<nbf> it's hard to imagine that they aren't going to include a desktop mode
<nbf> considering they had it working for the atrix?
<SailorMoon> nbf: Like i said, i havnt used it, ive only been told no
<lilstevie> MostHated, eh from what I saw in the leaked image not so much
<nbf> but if they don't, it makes me glad I didn't buy a nexus 4 (I was planning on getting one for testing)
<kyler084> where is this leaked image !!?
<Hairo> Any other existing android device is being planned?
<lilstevie> MostHated, there is an android component there, but that is more for bionic/libhybris
<MostHated> i see
<n00b_dust> nbf, I'm guessing most of the apps on it aren't ready for the dual interface.
<MostHated> "A build.prop file found in the image seems to lend support to this rumour"
<SailorMoon> you want desktop mode on a 4 inch phone? i dont think the yeven plan on including desktop mode of phones, ever
<nbf> ...
<ogra_> nbf, it will be there eventually, just not in the first images
<MostHated> hopefully that is not what it is : \
<nbf> you plug the slimport into your display with usb keyboard/mouse
<nbf> instance desktop
<nbf> *instant desktop
<SailorMoon> oh, they might do that
<SailorMoon> i always forget about that, ive never had a device  with an hdmi port
<nbf> that was the Ubuntu For Android's killer app on the atrix
<stylemistake> nbf: you underrate the nexus 4
<nbf> I didn't say that because of the nexus 4
<lilstevie> MostHated, the process branches off to ubuntu reasonably early
<nbf> but because desktop mode was the main ability I wanted
<n00b_dust> SailorMoon, get an HDMI -> VGA converter then. Those exist I believe
<jbooth> resolution on the 4" phone >> 13" laptop. Just mount it on a hat close to your eyes.
<nbf> and if it's not there, then I have no reason to buy the nexus 4 (other than it's a sweet smartphone but I already have one of those ;)
<SailorMoon> lol
<SailorMoon> I have terrible vision :P
<kknikolas> i think if the release is in 15 minutes i'm going to destroy my f5 key
<MostHated> aparently according to reddit, the images should be released in 15 minutes
<kyler084> lol
<MostHated> ah ^
<MostHated> what he said
<ogra_> nbf, sure you do, you can tell us how you would like it to work and help testing it while its being implemented
<SailorMoon> i destroy my F5 key every time the clock nears :00
<netcurli> https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/304616479016484864
<Hairo> kknikolas, try the autoreload addon for fiirefox
<nbf> I'm not going to drop $300 bucks to test a mobile platform that's inferior to android
<Stskeeps> rsalveti: i can merge all the APLv2 stuff without big problem, but we might have to work a bit to make things work with the new different egl window system implementations
<Stskeeps> rsalveti: you can have your lgplv3 bits externally but the bits in particular could co-exist in tree
<nbf> if it was innovative I would consider it
<lilstevie> nbf, android is the inferior product here
<kknikolas> ogra_: so here the half web app <3 http://nikolask.de/notice
<stylemistake> SailorMoon: then you need 15 keyboards to destroy
<nbf> so hopefully we see desktop mode :)
<nbf> that's silly
<Stskeeps> rsalveti: libhardware being lgplv3 looks a bit funky since the original one was apl, to my knowledge
<nbf> android has been through a few iteration cycles, ubuntu phone is an alpha product right now
<nbf> ubuntu phone could be great but android is definitely better at the moment
<ogra_> kknikolas, awesome !
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: right, we can change as well, we just put our stuff as l/gplv3 as that's our default license
<lilstevie> nbf, if you say so, android is pure crap for a lot of things
<kknikolas> ogra_: tried to use ubuntu phone design
<nbf> lilstevie: cool story bro
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: we'll be cleaning it up to make sure we don't break the other usage as well of it
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: people moved things around using just make for some unknown reason, so need to move that as well
<stylemistake> nbf: ubuntu phone has less generic marketing issues than windows phone
 * ogra_ sectrely hands kknikolas a release under the desk
<lilstevie> nbf, for starters android permissions system
<MostHated> boo "#Ubuntu Touch Developer Preview code released soon for developers' spare devices. Not consumer ready just yet!"
<Stskeeps> rsalveti: besides that, things look good
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: and I know that one wrong hook function might break things around
<Hairo> i hope the xda guys get these images to work on other devices
<MostHated> wish i had a "spare" nexus 4 instead of my only..
 * Tak also
<davidoffbeat> Does desktop mode require an ubuntu desktop?
<nbf> I wonder if they have an x86 version that will run in virtualbox
<MostHated> maybe they can port it to my "spare" evo 3d i dont use
<ogra_> MostHated, you are kind of focused on the bad news, are you ?
<Stskeeps> rsalveti: i'm in denmark for the next week or so, when i'm back we can look more constructively at it
<stylemistake> i hope HD2 is the first to get a port
 * Tak perk up @ mention of dk
<Hairo> nbf, that would be vary nice to test out
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: cool, sure
<kknikolas> ogra_: that's why i love webapps. u can release them in 2s
<MostHated> well, yes. the bad news is that it seems it is not usable really for someone who needs their phone for phone things
<kyler084> the second the preview goes live, expect a port for htc desire within 2 hours !!
<Stskeeps> rsalveti: i'm not terribly convinced of the lgplv3 there, if we really want to make a dent in android's advantage, we'd give everybody a good reason to use it
<Stskeeps> rsalveti: ie, something like aplv2, but, that's a deeper discussion
<ogra_> MostHated, and the words "developer preview" didnt kind of indicate that for you ?
<timhansen> lol
<Hairo> i have a spare atrix that would like to try this
<Herp> cant i call people with it? O_o
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: yeah, v3 is compatible with aplv2, but I know it's tricky
<kknikolas> Herp: yes
<Tak> to be fair, there are different interpretations of "developer preview"
<Stskeeps> rsalveti: yep
<rsalveti> we can move ours to aplv2 if needed, lets discuss that more later :-)
<rsalveti> open to suggestions
<Stskeeps> :nod:
<Hairo> great
<nagu> Orga... like to know image status.. still waiting.. :(
<Herp> thats not nice, i usually use my nexus as main phone :3
<Hairo> Building?
<kyler084> my fingers starting to hurt pressing f5
<Hairo> do you even auto reload?
<quadomatic> Everyone backup their phones yet?
<kyler084> yh
<kknikolas> kyler084: i should write me a bot for that
<wait4phone> yep
<Tassadar> don't you wanna just get DDoS bot instead of doing it manually? .)
<benkaiser> dpm: when is the touch install process info going live? Its the 22nd of Feb here in Australia
<kknikolas> quadomatic: yep. 6 hours ago ^
<wait4phone> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<quadomatic> mine's backing up now, I wish I remembered to do this sooner
<wait4phone> wait
<dpm> benkaiser, please be patient, not everyone lives in Australia :)
<nbf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
 * F41L shakes fist
<n00b_dust> wait4phone's link is a bit messed up, or is it my browser cache?
<nbf> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<Herp> its coming *O*
<bobweaver> Still not released ? 😲😲😲😲😲😲 ?
<F41L> https. n00b_dust
<Hairo> i'm limited to an lg nitro hd, a moto defy and an atrix, no nexus :(
<Eax> Does calling / texting work?
<F41L> calling is reported to work.
<wait4phone> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch says last updated 4 min ago and looks broken, but links to the usual https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<F41L> I don't know about GSM data.
<ogra_> bobweaver, we waited just for you
<F41L> Which would really suck if it didn't
<Eax> F41L, ok - thanks :) Time will tell I guess! 5 minutes time :P
<bobweaver> ogra_,  lol
<wait4phone> Release notes! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<n00b_dust> Gather around, everyone. Its time to cut the cake :P
<kknikolas> gsm = utc right?
<F41L> hmm
<nbf> I assume the android base is probably for future app compatibility?
<F41L> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates.
<Avedo> nbf: No
<Hairo> aparently they're going to make a guide on porting it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<lilstevie> kknikolas, no, gsm is a mobile communications spec
<kyler084> yep
<mainerror> Hairo: YAY!
<Hairo> it's just a placeholder
<Hairo> by now
<kknikolas> lilstevie: ah ok. all i need is the time we have @home
<wait4phone> release notes, Nexus 4 section: In rare circumstances, the Nexus4 may get into a state where it may not boot at all after the battery is drained ( even into recovery ). If this happens, the only way to restore it is to disassemble the back of the phone and unplug/plug the battery connector.
<Eax> "Mobile data is not supported, data is available via Wi-Fi only.
<Eax> "
<F41L> nnnnooooooo
<Yugge> Well, It's got sms and phone over GSM, that's good enough for me. :)
<F41L> *darth vader no*
<nbf> yep so no desktop mode
<nbf> epic fail
<lilstevie> not really
<ogra_> huh ?
<lilstevie> desktop mode on a screen that small is not friendly
<nbf> did you eat paint chips as a kid
 * wait4phone is lucky to have Galaxy Nexus
<mainerror> nbf: How's that an epic fail? I mean it is a *developer preview* ...
<quadomatic> lol no mms or mobile data? Probably shouldn't install then...
<wastrel> nbf don't be a poop
<nbf> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<Hairo> hangout tomorrow for porting at 15:00 UTC
<kknikolas> 1 minute!!!
 * tbgconnor is hoping that ubuntu phone is not just an android skin
<nbf> ^^ ubuntu for android desktop mode
<rsalveti> Hairo: we're working on the porting guide at this moment :-)
<om26er> tbgconnor, its definitely not ;)
<sergiusens> tbgconnor: it's not an android skin
<lilstevie> nbf, and you expect an early preview to have the full desktop convergence
<tbgconnor> ok good
<nbf> did you not see my link
<brian_> n00b_dust, I was just thinking, I'd rather control my MacBook by Note2 via usb cable. Is this possible?
<Hairo> rsalveti, THANKS!!
<sergiusens> tbgconnor: but it is a preview
<nathris> just deleted my entire local storage thanks to an mtp bug, its a good start
<bobweaver> work on the "Checking out the source code " Link j/k
<nbf> they've worked on that for a long time (assuming it was ever real and not vaporware)
<tbgconnor> well, I understand that the functionality will be limited due to that fact
<wastrel> ubuntu for android is not the same as ubuntu phone
<F41L> lilstevie, obviously we have hdmi cables to connect to an appropriate sized monitor >.>
<smartboyhw> Time is up now....
<lilstevie> nbf, I did see your link, that is an entirely different product
<nbf> slimport you moron
<mainerror> nbf: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/operators-and-oems
<nbf> it's basically mini displayport
<nathris> F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5
<nbf> you get usb and video (and audio)
<bobweaver> nathris,  lol
<guest1__> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<n00b_dust> brian_ I don't think so. There is no such method that I'm aware of
<brian_> n00b_dust, ok, thanks
<ogra_> guest1__, hey you are fast
<nbf> fuck ubuntu phone, I can't wait to see it fail out like canonical's other vaporware
<F41L> ubuntu for android, how in the hell does one get ahold of that? I emailed canonical about it ages ago, never got a response
<oneadvent> ok i've waited like you asked, go ahead and release it now
 * ogra_ is still syncing, give it a minute
<stylemistake> they say, apps are native
<oneadvent> ogra_: DO IT
<kyler084> !!!!
<kyler084> 4pm
<tbgconnor> as native as java
<tbgconnor> lol
<lilstevie> wow that nbf guy was a real moron
<oneadvent> 4pm????
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-phone to: Discussion for all things regarding Ubuntu for Phones | This channel is logged to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | If nobody is here use http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/mobile | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone | http://www.canonical.com/content/touch-developer-preview-ubuntu-be-published-21-february-2013
<smartboyhw> lol
<lilstevie> and rude
<kknikolas> 4pm 1 minute !!!!
<smartboyhw> popey, is the wiki updated?
<oneadvent> what is this about 4pm?
<popey> patience
<kknikolas> we do a ddos attack here ^^
<timhansen> HAHAHA
<mhall119> it's coming, just be patient
<timhansen> -caps
<oneadvent> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TouchInstallProcess
<timhansen> that's what she said
<F41L> Internal Server Error
<rsalveti> syncing now
<F41L> yes!
<oneadvent> everyone f5 all at once
<oneadvent> 3
<oneadvent> 2
<oneadvent> 1
<mhall119> stop breaking the wiki!
<oneadvent> omg that loaded so much slower
<Yugge> :D
<F41L> lol
<oneadvent> hahaha coordinated
<kknikolas> yes
<tilal6991> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<timhansen> uhm wut
<timhansen> lol 500 error
<F41L> AMG
<tbgconnor> we ddosed it
<tbgconnor> we all f5'ed
<smartboyhw> After refresh after 500 error still that page
<timhansen> were we trying to do that?
<timhansen> hahaha
<lilstevie> tilal6991, as in the xda one with xperia stuff? :p
<bobweaver> mhall119,  lay the ban hammer on the ip
<popey> Well done you. I hope your parents are proud.
<oneadvent> :D
<smartboyhw> LOL
<mhall119> getting a 500 error on the wiki is like getting wet in the rain
<stylemistake> haha
<F41L> lol
<ogra_> go wild guys !
<stylemistake> we killed the server
<F41L> on what?
<tbgconnor> we're all still f5ing
<F41L> what page!!!
<oneadvent> is this where we should go now? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<tbgconnor> it's back,.
<mhall119> oneadvent: no
<minsikcho> why isn't coming...
<oneadvent> ok
<Neko> mwc demo then, to instal it ?
<smartboyhw> ogra_, go wild. But how to install eh?
<mhall119> no
<tbgconnor> somebody needs to sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<tbgconnor> lol
<kknikolas> oneadvent: i dont undestand it
<nagu> lol
<mhall119> the installer will pull images from there automatically, you need to wait for the installer
 * smartboyhw still finds the page not updated
<oneadvent> what language is the ubuntu.com written in
<timhansen> ogra_: ?
<F41L> no no no, sudo services httpd restart
<wait4phone> I'm downloading the 3 files containing maguro from that link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
 * tbgconnor is getting impatient here
<wait4phone> Is that it?
<smartboyhw> mhall119, OK I will find it on LP:{
<mhall119> oneadvent: vb.net
<netcurli> :D
<oneadvent> haha mhall119 prolly
<wait4phone> lol
<ogra_> popey, can you put the wiki link in the topic ?
<kyler084> downloading image now
<Hairo> lol
<Andy80> jppiiroi1en, I haven't finished building QtCreator yet :( still lot of missing libs: http://pastebin.com/Lb6x7tKj
<oneadvent> Internal Server Error
<nagu> Orga.. give us update..
<nagu> :(
<F41L> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<oneadvent> Andy80: i dont think people are supposed to have it
<stylemistake> hooraY
<tbgconnor> so, are we going to install this using android recovery?
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-phone to: Discussion for all things regarding Ubuntu for Phones | This channel is logged to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | If nobody is here use http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/mobile | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone | http://www.canonical.com/content/touch-developer-preview-ubuntu-be-published-21-february-2013 | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<tbgconnor> or with fastboot?
<bobweaver> popey,  I was right it was the manhattan project  .... +1 for bobweaver
<cool_> Website is up with instructions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Andy80> oneadvent, what?
<timhansen> yay
<wait4phone> Come back on the 21st for detailed installation instructions and more
 * timhansen cheers
<smartboyhw> Hmm https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview is a nice page
<kyler084> 500 error internal server error
<kknikolas> i cant acces wiki -.-
<kyler084> come on guys dont hammer it
<vibhav> where is the source?
<kknikolas> ok lets all stop f5
<rsalveti> vibhav: coming in a bit
<oneadvent> so wait no cdma?
<vibhav> Whohoo
<rsalveti> oneadvent: not at this moment
<sergiusens> oneadvent: no cdma
<oneadvent> omg
<StZ> This is only a developer preview. Don't expect everything to work.
<rsalveti> not cdma and no lte yet
<oneadvent> i waited all day, but i'm on verizon, so i can't even use it :(
<rsalveti> *yet* :-)
<sergiusens> oneadvent: it's a preview, it will come
<Neko> So, I need to use ubuntu to install it ):
<tbgconnor> yay for installation directions!
<sergiusens> Neko: not necessarily
<tbgconnor> i'm out'
<rsalveti> Neko: I'd say so
<nagu> Finally its happened
<kaleo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install ah ah ah
<oneadvent> :( well that was a waste of a day. guess next round then
<nagu> booting now..
<nagu> :)
<nathris> oneadvent: i figured you'd be used to not getting updates then
<wait4phone> yeah!!!!!!!!
<kknikolas> @admins make some references to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<meetingology> kknikolas: Error: "admins" is not a valid command.
<rsalveti> oneadvent: depending on the device you can still flash to see the ui and such
<Brad_> Heyy
<rsalveti> oneadvent: just the radio that will not work
<rsalveti> I know, phone without a phone working doesnt make much sense
<oneadvent> yea but the site doesn't make it clear if it will overwrite clockwork backups
<rsalveti> but still, in case you want to give it a try and develop apps for it
<kknikolas> admins make some references to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<smartboyhw> The page is here!!!
<kknikolas> yes
 * Tak => known issues
<lk11235> components of ubuntu touch can be run on the z10, does anyone know if the full ubuntu phone OS can be adapted for the Z10?
<lool> FYI folks mwc-demo for phablet builds is out and announced; wiki going down  ;-)
<Tak> hmm, what's "limited voice and sms"
<SailorMoon> i cant access wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<SailorMoon> or even the wiki itself
<SailorMoon> "Internal Server Error"
<sergiusens> Tak: as in don't expect 5 NINES or anything like that
<smartboyhw> Release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<Tak> I'm not even sure what that means
<SailorMoon> can someone upload it for me?
<Andy80> bzoltan, do you have any idea how can I find those missing libs http://pastebin.com/Lb6x7tKj ?
<SailorMoon> cant access the wiki
<sergiusens> Tak: it's not targetted for end users wanting an everyday phone... I guess that's what it means
<smartboyhw> The Ubuntu Phone Porting guide will be released tmr\
<wait4phone> I don't get it. Where is the download?
<NAM_killer> Tak - essentially don't expect all features to work - this is a preview for developers, not even a preview for end users
<kknikolas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<kknikolas> wait4phone: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Tak> unfortunately, I'm a developer who needs to use his phone when not developing
<lk11235> you can also try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<wait4phone> that's instructions not download
<lk11235> scroll down, you can download the image
<NAM_killer> if you are a dev then why dont you have two phones?
 * Tak blink
<nathris> the install script overwrites your recovery
<NAM_killer> it would make your life much easier
<Tak> I have two phones, but the nice one is for using
<robin-gloster_> ogra_ do i need android on my nexus7? ubuntu on it won't work?
<sergiusens> nathris: yes
<NAM_killer> that is a sacrifice you may have to make ;)
<ogra_> robin-gloster_, yeah, the installer neeeds adb
<wait4phone> Instructions say to apt-get something and I'm not even on Ubuntu:(
<wait4phone> Where is the download link?
<oneadvent> wait4phone: get on ubuntu
<Herp> nakasi or nakasig O_O
<robin-gloster_> hmpf^^
<Guest65296> hi when is the developer preview for ubuntu phone going to be released
<Great_Day> wait4phone: you need to be on ubuntu
<Tak> no, that's actually a sacrifice I won't be making
<sergiusens> wait4phone: if you know how to flash manually you can do it too
<dcope> So was the restore image released today?
<SailorMoon> Thats freaking dumb
<smartboyhw> Guest33604, it IS released:P
<Tak> Guest33604:  3 minutes ago
<sergiusens> wait4phone: just need the right files
<kyler084> ITS ALREADY RELEASED, check the wiki
<SailorMoon> someone install and it and dump it since Ubuntu is so incompetent
<wait4phone> I know how to flash manually, I need the files
<smartboyhw> robin-gloster, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<oneadvent> i'm doing it anyway just for the fucks sake of it
<oneadvent> i'll let you all know if recovery stuff stays
<nathris> http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb
<sergiusens> wait4phone: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<Copephobia> Any chance of CDMA drivers for the Verizon variant on this?
<GabMus_mobile> hello
<GabMus_mobile> finally we got it :D
<oneadvent> Copephobia: no, i'm in the same boat
<robin-gloster_> smartboyhw i saw that but that doesn't say it requires android i just wanted confirmation
<oneadvent> actually my phone wont even recognize i dont think i can try it
<NAM_killer> Tak - then you will have to wait to install it i guess...
<smartboyhw> robin-gloster, don't you have?
<Tak> I certainly will
<GabMus_mobile> where is the nexus 4 binary?
<kyler084> when is the porting guide coming online ??
<kyler084> ?
<smartboyhw> kyler084, tmr
<SailorMoon> Where are the downloads to the boot image and the userdata image?
<smartboyhw> Read the wiki
<rsalveti> kyler084: in a few
<kyler084> smartboyhw okay
<smartboyhw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<Hairo> kyler084, they said before that they're working on it
<kyler084> okay so someone says tommorow and some say in a few ??? correct please ?
<kyler084> okay
<Touhou11> Are there are any companies confirmed as selling Ubuntu phone?
<oneadvent> yea and adb finds it
<Guest65296> a zip fioe would have been nice :)
<lk11235> anyone else here waiting for a N1 port?
<oneadvent> so it actually blocks cdma phones from trying it
<Herp> takju or yakju ?
<napster> Released?
<SailorMoon> Where are the actual images?
<Herp> i think i have maguro?
<kyler084> yes
<napster> ah great!
<napster> Did you guys started? I have a gnex here.
<napster> *start
<jbooth> The setup scripts pull the images themselves, so dling separately isn't a huge win.
<helicopter88> am I dumb or I can't find anywhere source code?
<jbooth> And yes, I have phablet-flash starting
<oneadvent> arrrggg why can't i try it on cdma just for fun?
<bjaanes> When you use the script it seems to be downloading the actual images from like http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/ or something?
<stylemistake> WHEN YOU FINISH INSTALLING, SAY IF RECOVERY IS STILL WORKING, OK?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> stylemistake, MY EARS !!!
<oneadvent> + 1 to stylemistake i'd like to know too since i can't do it
<Copephobia> Just have to wait for that cdma port I guess. I highly doubt it will take long
<stylemistake> ogra_: SORRY!
<oneadvent> Copephobia: it'll be years. we'll never see it in our lifetime
<wait4phone> Please upload the script somewhere
<Copephobia> :( lol
<Hairo> i've nere wanted a tabled so badly
<ogra_> stylemistake, there are roll back instructions on the wiki afaik
<Hairo> *never
<Avedo> So I fixed some of the problems I had with qtcreator but I'm still not able to setup a QtQuick or QML-Layout Project ... Any hints???
<napster> ok, I'm going to flash ubuntu, use it for a few minutes and restore android after that. Thats my plan for today.
<Avedo> ITS ONLINE ....
<Herp> tutorial is for linux only, as much as i would not care @home, i am at work atm ... :3
<ogra_> Avedo, it so is !
<napster> How to identify if this GNex is takju or yakju?
<GabMus_mobile> woah i will make my friend try it
<ogra_> Herp, and your boss will live if yoou flash phones while working
<ogra_> *love
<NAM_killer> settings -> about phone
<NAM_killer> ->build number
<napster> It starts with JRXXX
<Herp> ogra_: not that big problem, as we are making apps & webstuff ^^
 * Jim_Lahey is having fun with compent for HUD 
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> please go ahead and flash it then :)
<Great_Day> ogra_ is the source code yet available?
<NAM_killer> wait sorry lol i was thinking of the wrong thing
<rymate1234> so hows ubuntu?
<napster> :)
<daddyshornymicha> Takes a while to get used to
<Herp> i will as soon as i am @home, i see me having sooo much fun with it :D
<daddyshornymicha> N7 install went well
<ogra_> rsalveti, do we have a link to the source up already ?
<kknikolas> do i need the factory google image to install?
<rj_> where do i download the image for maguro?
<napster> kknikolas: You need it if you need to restore
<Hairo> how's it going? i don't own a nexus device
<ogra_> (i think the source was up all day actually ... nobody noticed and everyone looked for images)
<katadare> anyone have the script? Don't have access to by Ubox right now...
<helicopter88> I can't figure a link for source code
<napster> Hairo: I'm just starting to flash
<oneadvent> i'm gonna force it on just to check it out
<helicopter88> I don't have a nexus,I just want to have a look at the code
<napster> hope that thing doesn't get bricked.
<Hairo> napster: good luck
<napster> Still, how to identify if this GNex is takju or yakju?
<stylemistake> napster: what device?
<vibhav> Fantastic work guys
<rsalveti> ogra_: it's up, just finishing the porting guide docs
<remu> I really wish they had just released the images for us to flash ourselves using fastboot and adb.
<rsalveti> to announce it all together
<ogra_> great
<oneadvent> remu: you can
<netcurli> \o/ its running on my gnex
<Herp> napster, i used this app:
<oneadvent> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<rsalveti> remu: what's the problem about using recovery? :-)
<remu> ah, thank you!
<Priit> Are there any instructions to install it from Windows?
<Herp> fail* Android System Info
<SailorMoon> remu: they did
<napster> Herp: which one?
<oneadvent> Priit: first install ubuntu...
<NAM_killer> •takju: devices sold through the Play Store in the US. Contains the Google Wallet aplication
<MostHated> anyone get it running yet?
<wait4phone> napster: start Google Maps, and somewhere in settings/about or such it will say if it's a yakju or takju
<NAM_killer> •yakju: devices sold through Google outside the US.
<NAM_killer> •yakjuxw: devices sold by Samsung.
<napster> wait4phone: NAM_killer ok, let check it out
<stylemistake> netcurli: NOW CHECK THE RECOVERY!!! NOW!!! CHECK!!!
<Priit> oneadvent, uh, why.. thought it was a seperate instance from the Ubuntu-x86 OS
<lk11235> is armel+maguro for Gnex?
<ogra_> stylemistake, you really need to fix that capslock :)
<oneadvent> Priit: cause why have a linux phone and stupid windows desktop?
<daddyshornymicha> these pretzels are making me thirsty
<ogra_> lk11235, the wikipage has a table
<wait4phone> maguro=gnex GSM
<stylemistake> ogra_: i'm actually shift-typing
<napster> ok to find if the GNex is a takju or yakju, Open google maps -> Settings -> About -> Device
<FoxHawk> how to flash from windows?
<napster> mine is a yakju
<oneadvent> wait4phone: now find the cdma one and you'll be awesome
<napster> thanks wait4phone
<Priit> oneadvent, what if I said that I have a linux install on my laptop but I'd prefer to do it on my windows desktop?
<timhansen> do you have to have stock OS to flash ubuntu?
<oneadvent> i'd say you are complaining too much, do it on your laptop....
<wastrel> napster: good one
<kknikolas> FoxHawk: ubuntu life usb stick ^^
<oneadvent> Priit: you can do it on windows, just use adb
<oneadvent> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2078691
<NeoChapay> sory but where is source ? :)
<FoxHawk> another alternatives?
<wastrel> wait4phone: napster this should be in the FAQ
<napster> ok
<oneadvent> just get the official images instead of the ones linked there, but same basic idea, or use adb
<oneadvent> honestly you are just complaining if you have a linux laptop you should do it the way they say
<FoxHawk> nice obe oneadvent. is it reliable?
<FoxHawk> one*
<helicopter88> is quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf source? or just a big CM without dalvik like the other zip?
<timhansen> ogra_: do you know if you have to be running the stock OS to flash ubuntu?
<Cabbas> guys,share your first impressions!
<oneadvent> FoxHawk: i'm still downloading, gonna try and force it on a cdma and see what happens
<napster> Anyone succeeded in flashing yet?
<FoxHawk> i'm downloading too
<haja> where can i download
<kknikolas> download 10%
<lk11235> thanks ogra :)
<napster> haja: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<FoxHawk> 33%
<oneadvent> haja: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Hairo> yeah, i'd like to know how its going... i dont own any nexus device
<ogra_> timhansen, you need adb for it
<kknikolas> FoxHawk: now 22%
<timhansen> ogra_: i'm following the instructions on the site, in ubuntu
<Priit> another question. Will the emulated sdcard be deleted/wiped on my nexus 4?
<bjaanes> ITS BOOTING!
<kknikolas> :O
<MostHated> werd
<oneadvent> Priit: it said on that thread i posted that his wasn't.
<lk11235> D:
<timhansen> ogra_: on my gnex, it said, "Unsupported device, autodetect fails device"
<oneadvent> i'd make a backup to be sure
<haja> where on this page i didnt found it pls help
<oneadvent> timhansen: you have a cdma? (verizon)
<ogra_> timhansen, well, on the device there needs to be an adb ...
<timhansen> no, gsm
<napster> bjaanes: Did you finish flashing?
<lool> haja: there's a script downloading for you
<lk11235> how fast is the boot? i saw a video where it was pretty speedy
<FoxHawk> can i flash from cwm instead twrp?
<kknikolas> timhansen: i had that bug 2
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<timhansen> kknikolas: were you able to resolve it?
<rsalveti> FoxHawk: you can
<FoxHawk> cool
<oneadvent> that was my error, kknikolas what did you do?
<haja> script? where
<kknikolas> timhansen: just relocked bootloader and unlock again than it worked 4 me
<rsalveti> FoxHawk: just use the <device>.zip and quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<Blasterbug> hello !! i have wource code kernel for my device i wish to port ubuntu phone to it.. How is it possible ? And also, it's a dual-sim phone
<FoxHawk> how many files we need actually?
<rsalveti> Blasterbug: porting guide will be up later today
<Blasterbug> i'm looking forward !!
<rsalveti> Blasterbug: http://ubuntuonair.com/
<helicopter88> rsalveti, is source code downloaded by the phablet binary?
<timhansen> kknikolas: cool, i'll give that a try
<rsalveti> we'll have a hangout tomorrow to explain how to port to a new device
<lool> helicopter88: No; source code is in various places
<Blasterbug> thanks, have tyou ever heard about wiko mobile ?
<lool> helicopter88: see https://wiki.canonical.com/Touch/Contribute
<helicopter88> lool, any link?
<kknikolas> Blasterbug: i used http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1999069
<helicopter88> uh,before it gave me internal server error
<oneadvent> kknikolas: how did you relock bootloader?
<lool> helicopter88: reload; wiki is under high load
<kknikolas> oneadvent: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1999069
<helicopter88> k
<F41L> You are not allowed to view this page.
<quadomatic> any impressions yet?
<lool> F41L: sorry, it's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute
<lool> helicopter88: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute
<SailorMoon> rebooting
<helicopter88> I'll smash my f5
<bjaanes> napster, yap. I just got the Ubuntu Phone UI up on my phone <3
<lk11235> once we have downloaded quantal-preinstalled-armel+maguro.zip, can we just flash the zip from recovery like ext4?
<FoxHawk> so we need two files?
<napster> bjaanes: great! :)
<nathris> FoxHawk: yes
<nathris> theres the core os, then the device specific version
<SYED> hi
<oneadvent> picky tool kknikolas
<FoxHawk> this quantal-preinstalled-armel+maguro.zip   and this quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip   ?
<FoxHawk> hi
<bjaanes> Wow! It looks *really* good
<SYED> can i install gt i9001
<nathris> if you're using the gnex, then yes
<FoxHawk> im maguro
<nathris> SYED: no
<lelandjs> Can't wait for the source, I want to try this out but I have Toro :(
<To98> Can you get Wifi working? For me it doesn't work
<ogra_> SYED, you could port it though
<FoxHawk> orga?
<nathris> yea it doesn't look like its going to be that hard to port
<SYED> ho ab desktop
<FoxHawk> 74%
<nathris> curse my slow internet, 680kb/s sucks
<kknikolas> 99% :O
<napster> bjaanes: Can you get some screenshots? :)
<lelandjs> To98: What's your wireless setup? According to the release notes, wireless only works with open connections, WPA personal, and WEP
<To98> lelandjs Oh I've got WPS2
<oneadvent> i got 4 karmas for this on reddit :D
<To98> I will try to change it
<FoxHawk> i'm 300kb,slowe
<bjaanes> napster, not quite sure how I would do that ^^
<To98> Thanks!
<FoxHawk> slower*
<napster> :)
<lelandjs> To98: Welcome!
<stylemistake> bjaanes: try to reboot into recovery and see if clockworkmod/twrp was wiped
<kknikolas> lol 1st download finished 2nd is bad ass
<oneadvent> i downloaded them both
<kknikolas> 1 hour
<RiXtEr> Ah, There is no toro image ?
<tilal6991> Nope
<tilal6991> Only maguro
<Cabbas> installing
<needhelp> Where exactly can i download? is it the Factory ?
<oneadvent> no love for veri
<oneadvent> verizon*
<needhelp> pls help me
<nathris> because verizon is the devil
<RiXtEr> can I flash maguro and just not have radios ?
<Hairo> i'll try to port it to lg nitro hd or atrix (and probably fail miserably), but i'll try... waiting for the porting guide
<kknikolas> needhelp: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1999069
<lelandjs> RiXtEr: Nope, no Toro. I'm sure that we'll be able to build an image that works quite easily (I assume it'll be similar to the ASOP build process) but until we have source...
<Great_Day> needhelp: you need a linux distro
<rryder> d
<kknikolas> needhelp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<FoxHawk> 98%
<kknikolas> sry
<oneadvent> .help
<oneadvent> ^should have a bot here
<jprentzas> hi! when ubuntu will be released for samsung galaxy s3?
<padme1> jprentzas never
<padme1> now go away
<FoxHawk> copying to phone
<WindozeUser> Question, does ubuntu have to be used to flash the device or is there a windows workaround?
<lelandjs> jprentzas: It's unlikely to be officially released for the GSIII, but maybe people will be able to hack a build together after source drops
<nathris> you can use twrp to flash
<Great_Day> WindozeUser: you need linux
<Djok> When for intel x86?
<ogra_> WindozeUser, as long as you can use adb you can install manually
<oneadvent> WindozeUser: become LinuxUser
<dolcea> does it have an apt-get feature?
<fooplio> @Hairo atrix atrix please!
<meetingology> fooplio: Error: "Hairo" is not a valid command.
<jprentzas> lelandjs thanks. Maybe xda developers can make that happened!! :)
<needhelp> i can't install them on windows?
<jezy> http://www.pasteall.org/39898
<nathris> it will only officially be released on unlocked phones
<eiabea> i got the android robot after pushing the images, but now it holds at about 80%, is that normal?
<jezy> anyone can check whats wrong
<kknikolas> needhelp: u can use adb
<Wellark> eiabea: just give it some more time
<needhelp> kknikolas: How?
<Wellark> eiabea: the progress bar might seem frozen but it's working
<needhelp> kknikolas: bootloader?
<kyler084> so porting guide tommorow , or in a bit ?
<FoxHawk> i have a unlocked bootloader and cwm. can i just install now?
<nk111> does anyone know if the recovery stays intact when flashing ubuntu on the nexus 4?
<nathris> if you're unsure you can use adb shell to make sure its not boot looping
<WindozeUser> ok, and I am currently running Cyanogenmod 10.1-20130218-Nightly-maguro  recovery is clockworkmod, is TWRP needed to flash ubuntu of can i use Clockworkmod
<eiabea> Wellark: how long does it take to go through this progress? its about 10min now
<nathris> nk111: if you use the install script it flashes the recovery
<WindozeUser> ok
<kknikolas> needhelp: im no windows user. but feel free 2 try
<kyler084> porting guide up tommorow or soon ?
<oneadvent> eeek nathris thanks for that information!
<Wellark> eiabea: the android screen?
<Hairo> any word on when the porting guide will be done?
<WindozeUser> i may have to run WUBI to flash my phone
<Wellark> eiabea: that shouldn't take more than 10 minutes
<nk111> nathris: what kind of recovery does it flash? can i restore a nandroid backup with this?
<awe_> kyler084, porting guide will hopefully be made available tomorrow...
<eiabea> Wellark: yes, it now rebooted -> black screen after google logo
<kyler084> okay man many thanks
<nathris> nk111: i don't know, im not flashing it
<oneadvent> nk111: i'm about to try with just using clockwork
<ggggggg7> is using the phablet package the only way to flash a nexus7? Or are the image files available like http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/current/ ??
<nathris> trying with twrp right now
<oneadvent> i'll post what happens
<nk111> thanks
<nathris> rebooting
<nk111> please report back :)
<icetime> anybody knows, when ubuntu touch arrives for the galaxy s3_
<FoxHawk> wait someone to port it
<Wellark> eiabea: still black?
<nathris> worked
<eiabea> Wellark: yes
<lool> ggggggg7: it is basically doing a set of fastboot / adb calls; you can reverse engineer it to run the steps yourself, but it's best if you use the tested tool; it will verify checksums etc.
<lool> ggggggg7: it's python, feel free to open it up  :-)
<Wellark> eiabea: and you followed the install instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Wellark> ?
<WindozeUser> ill probably wait for bugfixes and mobile data connectivity b4 flashing
<ggggggg7> lool: thanks.  I don't have a ubuntu desktop so looking for options
<eiabea> Wellark: yes, with the -b parameter
<Darkwing> I'm wrtiting up a howto for windows right now
<WindozeUser> sweet
<FoxHawk> cool
<frankencode> THOUSAND THANKS, it works (happy GN user)
<needhelp> Darkwing: hurry up pls ;D
<lk11235> dont need a how-to, just flash two files from recovery
<prive8> i get grouper unsupported device. 8gb n7 cm10.1 exp
<needhelp> lk11235: which 2 files?
<napster> nathris: Screenshots please :)
<FoxHawk> im doing nandroid backup now
<nathris> wifi working on my wpa2 network
<oneadvent> what if i dont flash the first one
<oneadvent> what happens
<rsalveti> doesn't boot
<rsalveti> :-)
<lk11235> for Gnex: Flash quantal-preinstalled-armel+maguro.zip, then flash quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<asdf__> nathris: which files did you use?
<Darkwing> assuming you have adb and fastboot installed on your windows with the paths for the commands... It's just a python script.
<FoxHawk> lk111235 : have you flash it?
<Darkwing> hangon lemme reboot into windows.
<eiabea> Wellark: took the battery out -> google logo -> black screen
<lk11235> FoxHawk: im doing it now, but others have had luck with the above method
<nathris>  quantal-preinstalled-armel+maguro.zip and  quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<nathris> flashed from twrp
<lk11235> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38276515%3Cbr%20/%3E%3Cbr%20/%3ECanonical%20releases%20Ubuntu%20Mobile
<oneadvent> it wont let me install the maguro (cause i'm verizon) so i'm just trying the second to see what happens
<FoxHawk> is this process deletes cwm?
<Wellark> eiabea: what phone do you have
<Wellark> ?
<eiabea> Wellark: galaxy nexus
<asdf__> nathris: thanks! will try that on my nexus 4 (mako) :)
<san> Hi Guys
<prive8> is the 8gb grouper not supported?
<eiabea> Wellark: adb works...strange
<wastrel> hi san ♥
<RiXtEr> So if I flash the maguro version on my toro, I will still have a working phone to play with (minus all mobile stuff) right ?
<san> Is the source code available for developer build?
<pmcgowan> eiabea: the phone is up but the shell did not start
<eiabea> pmcgowan: no, i get the google logo, than a black screen, after a while i get even mtp support, and if i try adb shell, i get the shell
<oneadvent> so any guesses what will happen by installing the armhf without the other on a cdma?
<ogra_> san, on its way
<eiabea> pmcgowan: but screen still black
<san> Ogra_ can we try to import it on unsupported devices?
<lool> FoxHawk: it actually writes a new one
<ogra_> san, yes please
<san> or only nexus series?
<pmcgowan> eiabea: right, so for some reason the unity shell cannot start, which obviously should not happen
<san> oh thats cool
<FoxHawk> alright
<lool> FoxHawk: so the recovery partition will contain a clockworkmod
<jezy> eiabea: i have a nexus galaxy but after i do phablet-flash -b then i get
<jezy> http://www.pasteall.org/39898
<ShapeShifter499> hi guys
<jezy> whats up witht that?
<ogra_> san, port to anything you like, spread it, copy it
<FoxHawk> recovery partition is on the /system right?
<ShapeShifter499> is the source code out
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<nathris> phone part works
<oneadvent> rebooting now on unsupported device
<SailorMoon> Enable debug mode on your device, jezy
<ogra_> ShapeShifter499, on its way
<tilal6991> oneadvent: advent vega?
<jezy> SailorMoon: i cant find it
<RiXtEr> jezy, have you unlocked your bootloader ?
<needhelp> Pls someone can tell me how to install on windows..
<san> Ogra_any minimal hardware requirements?
<jezy> i have 4.2.2
<RiXtEr> jezy, and installed root.
<oneadvent> what tilal6991
<jezy> RiXtEr: yes
<tilal6991> oneadvent: which device?
<jezy> yes
<oneadvent> i'm on the verizon galaxy nexus tilal6991
<SailorMoon> jezy you hold down something on the about phone page
<eiabea> pmcgowan: should i try to reflash it?
<tilal6991> oneadvent: Oh right lol
<ShapeShifter499> ogra_, sweet  I'm going to attempt to port (or get someone over on XDA to do it) to Nook HD (and HD+) tablets
<ogra_> san, there is a wikipage somweher for that ... dual core armv7 1G is minimum i think
<ryansipes> Did anyone else have issues with their device showing offile?
<SailorMoon> I cant remember what
<ryansipes> offline*
<ogra_> ShapeShifter499, awesome !
<lool> ryansipes: yes, you have to accept the binding on the screen
<eiabea> jezy: that command worked for me, do you have enabled usb-debugging?
<ryansipes> (offline in adb)
<lool> ryansipes: this is with android 4.2.2 devices; you'll get a popup on the device to confirm allowing the fingerprint of the computer
<oneadvent> huh...didn't do anything just came back up to a regular android os
<ShapeShifter499> ogra_, those tablets already have CM10/10.1 but I think Ubuntu will be more awesome
<jezy> eiabea: i cant find it on android 4.2.2
<cielak> hello there, I have a rather simple question: where can I find some information on the display server used in UbuntuPhone?
<san> oh oh.. i dont like this. it should be like ubuntu for desktop.. as Ubuntu runs on any desktop even low config is fine for it.. why dual core for phone.. i dont understand
<Hairo> will hardware buttons work (back, menu, search and home) on devices with said buttons?
<eiabea> jezy: you have to be a developer, go to about phone, and tab on the buildnumber for multiple times
<ogra_> ShapeShifter499, dont expect to much yet, its a developer *preview* ... but every new device will improve the situation
<nathris> and it froze
<eiabea> jezy: after that you should see the developer settings in settings
<oneadvent> trying again after wipe
<eiabea> jezy: there you can enable usb-debugging
<ryansipes> lool, I've already accepted it, is there a way to force a prompt again?
<jezy> well, now i'm a developer
<lool> ryansipes: relaunch?
<ryansipes> lool,  Nevermind, got it
<liecno> just flashed it to my galaxy nexus... even the front camera works... ;)
<liecno> nice
<nathris> honestly im not too impressed
<jezy> adb devices still does not show my phone
<ianblenke> jezy: enable adb debugging
<eiabea> jezy: sudo adb kill-server
<ryansipes> lool, Thanks, I just disabled debugging and re-enabled, then did adb kill-server
<ryansipes> lool, and start-server
<mhall119> nathris: the purpose of releasing it now isn't to impress you, it's to let you hack on it
<eiabea> jezy: sudo adb start-server
<eiabea> jezy: than try again
<tilal6991> Anyone working on compiling the source code?
<Hairo> jezy, try sudo adb kill-server and then sudo adb start-server
<ianblenke> jezy: after doing that, be sure to unplug your USB cable if you had it plugged in, and re-plug it in again, so that it prompts you to accept the device for adb. _then_ it will appear. happened to me too.
<nathris> seems to be a bit faster after rebooting
<Cabbas> When this os will be ready for everyday, will be wonderful! Great work,hope developers continue the work. I'm leaving,goodbye
<FoxHawk> how long it takes to flash?
<jroh> I don't suppose anyone knows if the ubuntu phone code will work on a Nexus S?
<Carnage> hey guys, im guessing this ubuntu wont work on the galaxy nexus for verizon?
<myke_> What about Arch Linux users
<ianblenke> the download is the longest part (still waiting)
<eiabea> FoxHawk: pretty long, about 10min
<san> ogra_ any specific time u can tell when the source code will be out?
<lk11235> FoxHawk: first flash isnt that long, second is fairly long
<Hairo> jroh, wait for t he porting guide
<eiabea> FoxHawk: after pushing the images
<FoxHawk> the first file went well
<japhule> is there an x86-x64 version of ubuntu touch coming, to install on touchscreen laptops?
<FoxHawk> the second one stuck somewhere, i will just wait
<eiabea> FoxHawk: where? at the android robot?
<oneadvent> ok rebooting again
<FoxHawk> extracting the ubuntu rootfs tarball
<napster> I get this error : "Unsupported device, autodetect fails device"
<RiXtEr> where am I missing the downloads at?
<ianblenke> RiXtEr: The phablet-flash script downloads the images as part of the install.
<modell> napster: what device do you have?
<oneadvent> prolly didn't work
<napster> GNex Yakju
<napster> modell:
<oneadvent> i think that first image is neccessary
<oneadvent> and you can't flash it on cdma, so all cdmas are out till xda hacks it up
<napster> its not cdma
<ianblenke> RiXtEr: if you're going to play with flashing things yourself manually (and not follow the install instructions), you can find the images here: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<napster> its yakju, (GSM+HSPA)
<oneadvent> i know it isn't, i was hoping to force it with service support
<ryansipes> napster, I would start over if I were you.  I'm using the same phone and it's working just fine.
<SilentStryk09> just checking against earlier rumors, does cell data work?
<napster> ryansipes: ok, let me see
<modell> napster: are your drivers set up properly? i had this issue with the nexus 4 before
<petllama_> im not able to detect my n7 in adb devies in ubuntu. the n7 is running 4.2.1, it is unlocked, and in developer mode, but adb devices returns nothing. any ideas?
<napster> modell: Yes, the drivers are just fine.
<oneadvent> yea just goes to android :(
<ppires> hey guys, gratz on the release! can you clarify me if flashing Ubuntu on my Nexus 4 will remove the custom recovery?
<napster> starting over again
<ppires> petllama_: permissions.
<liecno> why is the screen going black so often? is it crashing?
<FoxHawk> finish flashing, reboot now
<petllama_> ppires: adb server is running as root, anything else to consider?
<ppires> petllama_: hmmm, does sudo dmesg shows your phone connecting as usb device?
<zozo> How flash ubuntu-phone on nexus ? any zip to flash with recovery ?
<ppires> zozo: instructions are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<ppires> just run the bundled script
<zozo> yes but i have not ubuntu //
<petllama_> ppires: yes; [  165.963880] usb 3-1: >Product: Nexus 7
<ppires> i'm not sure if this wipes your custom recovery
<SilentStryk09> so i'm assuming HSPA+ doesnt work currently on the N4?
<CharlyDigital> any instructions to flashing using a windows 8 machine
<needhelp> How can i flash it with Win7? PLS NEED HELP!
<SpiderDice> Is there a .zip file I can flash through CWM for Nexus 7?
<SpiderDice> Don't have linux
<ppires> petllama_: is your Android SDK correctly installed? have you installed ia32-libs?
<newwbie> I feel so bad for the developers in here ha
<Henk_> I can't make any calls with my nexus 4. When i press the call button nothing happens.
<ppires> CharlyDigital: newwbie SpiderDice can't you install Cygwin?
<petllama_> ppires: i only installed what is called for in the tablet instructions. this is a fresh ubuntu install. ill try that now
<p3droid> lots of ppl here
<eiabea> flashed it the second time now, still just a black screen...what should i do?
<needhelp> WHERE can i DOWNLOAD ubuntu?
<eiabea> came from CM 10.1, if it helps
<needhelp> i only found android 4.2.2
<FoxHawk> it works ^^
<SilkyBob> Have vzw gnex (toro) super jealous that all of you get to have fun on gsm
<needhelp> FoxHawk: can you help me ?
<Priit> It worked, the UI was confusing && lack of settings tab && it kept nexus 4 very hot, not ready for daily use
<JavierDelgado> Hi all
<poseur2bomb> Hey ! I just want to know if calling fonction is OK?
<FoxHawk> needhelp : how can I help you?
<nathris> ok, ddms works for screen capture
<nathris> any requests for screenshots?
<needhelp> FoxHawk: Where i find the download files for Ubuntu? ;D
<newwbie> does anyone have any links to development to get this to the toro?
<FoxHawk> I use this : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<JavierDelgado> Someone has installed Ubuntu  TDP on Nexus 7?
<Guest13422> can i install ubuntu on galaxy nexus from windows 8?
<nathris> http://i.imgur.com/A7Z7H9c.jpg
<wait4phone> eiabea: I think we also need to flash the zips, did you do that? I'm downloading quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip now, it's slow
<nate__> My nexus7 has a broken screen, have to use a mouse with USB-OTG cable, is that enabled in ubuntu on initial bootup?
<needhelp> FoxHawk: Thank you, do you use Windows?
<eiabea> i am now downloading the factory image...
<Guest13422> yes, i do
<FoxHawk> you can flash from your phone
<SpiderDice> CharlyDigital: I guess I can.
<SilkyBob> none for toro :(
<eiabea> wait4phone: how to flash these zips?
<SpiderDice> CharlyDigital: Maybe I'll just wait for someone to create a .zip
<daddyshornymicha> @nate_ probably not, some of the essential micro-usb drivers are not native on Ubuntu
<meetingology> daddyshornymicha: Error: "nate_" is not a valid command.
<needhelp> FoxHawk: With recovery? which data's
<FoxHawk> make sure you have unlocked bootloader and any custom recovery
<LuizCruz> Hello devs!
<JavierDelgado> And how much time use?
<k1l> ok, what zips do i need to flash in recovery to test ubuntu-phone for my nexus4. can i keep the recovery and flash the nandroid backup of android after testing back?
<wait4phone> eiabea: from recovery. I'm just guessing, didn't try yet.
<nathris> some of the apps are just placeholder images
<nathris> lmao
<LuizCruz> Is it possible install Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus S?
<SpiderDice> k1l: I don't think there are any .zips available yet.
<kknikolas> needhelp: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ Make a Ubuntu Installation USB Stick and run Ubuntu in Testmode so your Windows 7 stays
<eiabea> wait4phone: did you also get adb to work? with black screen?
<k1l> SpiderDice: see the cdimage link
<chatlevik> I flashed my phone to get ubuntu-phone, now it is stuck on reboot with the android robot
<ak3n> Hi.  How can i take a screenshot?
<newwbie> just nandroid
<ianblenke> images are here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/, install instructions are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install, running the phablet-flash script will download and flash the appropriate images for your device.
<newwbie> reports say ddms works to capture screenshots
<nate__> @daddyshornymicha thank you
<meetingology> nate__: Error: "daddyshornymicha" is not a valid command.
<nathris> newwbie: i can confirm that
<newwbie> yes i was refering to you as the "report" XD
<wait4phone> eiabea: I also got to a situation where it boots to a black screen, yeak. but bootloader/recovery still work, I guess we need the zips
<napster> bjaanes: nathris Can you get us some screenshots meanwhile? :)
<nathris> lol
<napster> if ddms works
<nathris> any requests?
<needhelp> kknikolas: THANK YOU^^
<napster> :)
<nathris> most of the apps are just placeholders
<roke> can anybody upload a video???
<newwbie> do you have camera functionality?
<SilkyBob> any of you magicians going to bring it over to the toro
<newwbie> or is the preview just extreme bare bones
<nathris> camera works
<newwbie> Would love to see a screenshot of camera pic!
<roke> upload a video please!
<newwbie> long with sms and how they lay tht out
<android187> can i test ubuntu phone on a other device when i flash it over android =/ sry for my english i'm german ^^
<nathris> twitter/gmail/facebook work, but they're just the mobile web sites
<newwbie> not just any device can run this yet
<FoxHawk> laggy transition
<FoxHawk> sucks
<eiabea> wait4phone: just flash stock image and try again, maybe it has something to do with custom bootloader / recovery / rom
<Equ> Hey
<Equ> Can I flash the new touch image to my GN with windows?
<Equ> Or do I need ubuntu in order to do it
<supdog86> how many people is in this channel?
<newwbie> you use CWM
<kknikolas> Equ: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<bots> 281
<supdog86> you sure?
<nathris> it starts out smooth, then gets laggier
<bots> has anyone gotten it to install on toro?
<nathris> must be a memory leak somewhere
<Equ> kknikolas: I know but I'm in military service so that's not a choise
<newwbie> bots apparently it will install just no radio
<wait4phone> eiabea: Stock? I don't want to go to stock now, I just need to find the correct way to flash Ubuntu Touch
<bots> newwbie, i get unsupported device
<eiabea> wait4phone: same here, but i flash now stock and then try again ;)
<kmisterk> So its true. No CDMA support? :(
<mnnewb> to those who have successfully loaded the preview, can you make phone calls?
<newwbie> hmm I havent tried but thats what ive read
<carlz28> flashed back to stock...unlocked of course...flashed the ubuntu imgs...get the google screen...then nothing...wtf
<Darkwing> No CSMA
<newwbie> no THIS DOES NOT WORK FOR TORO developers need to melt in the cdma (which are locked) or something like that
<Darkwing> *CDMA
<bots> no cdma yet, day one and we are already in need of a ril
<SilentStryk09> anybody know if HSPA on the N4 works?
<Henk_> Nope cant make any phonecalls
<ingar195> is there a windows instalation guide for instaling ubuntu on  nexus 4
<wait4phone> eiabea: If they would just put simple instructions that are not only for Ubuntu computers...
<kmisterk> Rail?
<kukacz> can install from clockwork recovery?
<Tom__> i get an error on W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Darkwing> wait4phone: I'm working on it.
<wait4phone> eiabea: But I guess that because it's only for (Ubuntu) developers, they don't care about others
<newwbie> its extremely easy to live boot linux from usb. will be the most effective way
<degraa> where is the image download?
<mnnewb> Henk_ : what network are you on with no phone calls?
<p3droid> Tom, you may have better luck just downloading the images directly --> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<newwbie> all CDMA networks (verizon and sprint)
<SilentStryk09> note to everybody: THIS IS GSM ONLY. NO CDMA.
<SpiderDice> kukacz: I don't believe there is a flashable zip yet.
<Tom__> thanks p3droid
<wait4phone> degraa: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<napster> for now GSM only
<eiabea> wait4phone: the instructions are pretty clear, but they don't work :D
<kmisterk> Would have been nice for them to mention at reveal that it would be GSM only :(
<kmisterk> Otherwise i wouldn't have forked the dough. I'm sure someone will port eventually, but just means more god damn waiting.
<nathris> kmisterk: that was pretty much a given though
<nathris> the verizon galaxy nexus isn't really a nexus device
<tilal6991> Anyone compiling from source here?
<sky770> anyone tried to flash an A10/RK3066 ?
<Equ> Any way to flash those zips with Windows?
<sky770> tilal6991 what device are you targeting?
<chrispy> Takes a while to push the image dont it (nexus 4)
<newwbie_> <nathris> the verizon galaxy nexus isn't really a nexus device << sadly true
<Erkz> Was so prepared to flash this but no mobile data is simply a no-go for me. Looks like I'm waiting awhile.
<kmisterk> :( shitty nomenclature errors.
<Darkwing> kmisterk: They do... there is no toro or toro plus listed.
<Henk__> <mnnewb> GSM 900MHz T-mobile NL
<nathris> as requested, camera screenshots: http://imgur.com/OBqAORu,p1WmrUp
<chrispy> I can't imagine this being a day to day phone, so no mobile data is ok for developing... it is a dev preview...
<kknikolas> the conversation here before launch was better ;(
<newwbie_> thanks!
<kmisterk> Yeah i know but that wasn't revealed Tull thus morning.
<kmisterk> Ugh. Oh well. Back to android i go.
<mnnewb_> Can GSM users make phone calls?
<trsohmers> Greetings, Programs
<nathris> mnnewb_: yes
<ingar195_> so there is not a flashable zip yet
<chrispy> I think calls should be ok yes.
<nathris> i called my voicemail
<chrispy> I"ll let you know in 2 minutes!
<Equ> Will flashing those IMG files with fastboot work?
<Erkz> Oh of course, but it said enthusiasts as well, but I depend too heavily on a mobile browser. I could've lived with everything else.
<kknikolas> calls work in germany
<MostHated> anyone who has it installed, as far as calls and text messages, think it may be usable on a daily basis?
<chris___> any instructions for mac users? or just the flash order would be fine too
<Leonard_> how can i install ubuntu preview with windows\
<F41L> yeah, it would've been quite awesome if mobile data and desktop dock mode worked.
<tilal6991> sky770: Xperia T
<trsohmers> You NEED TO USE UBUNTU TO FLASH
<tilal6991> I've manageed
<newwbie_> leonard_ darkwing is working on it
<trsohmers> or Debian
<chrispy> I can confirm it works fine on parallells 5 with ubuntu 12 for flashing
<kknikolas> MostHated: u have no mobile data - that is a problem
<mnnewb_> chris__ I think you will need to boot into linux from a live USB or live CD
<djamigo> is the interface as smooth as jellybean or windows phone?
<MostHated> ah
<petko10> fresh from the mailing list (haven't tried it) : from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<petko10> 1. unlock your android device with fastboot on any OS(fastboot oem unlock)
<petko10> 2. Download the recovery img specific to your device, also download the device specific .zip file and also the big 481mb file from the link above.
<petko10> 3. paste the two zip files on the root of your mobile phone
<petko10> 4. flash the recovery image with (fastboot flash recovery device-specific-recovery.img)
<nathris> this channel is going to be full of misinformation today
<petko10> 5. boot into recovery
<petko10> 6. and flash the smaller file first and then the bigger file.
<petko10> 7 Reboot.
<sky770> Memory usage has not been optimized?
<sky770> wtf
<Tom___> any news on this eror:  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found?
<trsohmers> Is there a developer IRC room?
<sky770> not even basic idl'ed apps?
<sky770> trsohmers: this is what it was supposed to be :|
<sky770> :D
<Leonard_> how can i install with ubuntu
<newwbie_> read the damn instructions on their website
<bots> Leonard_, RTFM
<sky770> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<Tak> no need for unpleasantness
<kknikolas> sky770: but hey daily updates! no other os has that feature ;P
<trsohmers> sky770: Want to set up a separate channel? haha
<sky770> :|
<trsohmers> sky770: I mean, I
<ulkesh> wow, 15K/sec on image download :)
<trsohmers> sky770: I mean I'm happy that people are trying ubuntu... but this is kinda annoying
<sky770> sorry fellas am already hanging in like 3-4 channels..meh wth :D
<ingar195_> petko10 im only findinga file on 64 mega for my phone
<sky770> yep..annoying it is :p
<Leonard_> am new to ubuntu...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch does not provide detailed information
<sky770> ops should sticky this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<Darkwing> 3 or 4 channels? Lucky
<Darkwing> I'm on 170+ Channels across 4 servers lol
<wait4phone> I'm back here. My IRC crashed. Still downloading the big .zip
<trsohmers> This is a very early version that is meant for developers/enthusiasts... you should try at a later time
<F41L> Leonard_, wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<sky770> darkwing:  :| *big green grin* luckyy you :p
<VikenEndo> hi guys
<jounih> trsohmers: #ubuntu-devel
<chris___> gah 1/2 hour to download the 500 mb file
<kknikolas> wait4phone: i have 79% -___________________-
<Tom___> any news on this eror:  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found?
<VikenEndo> where can i donwload the nexus 7 image?
<Mengine> VikenEndo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
 * sky770 gonna wait up till room is ch up a bit :(
<tranfzx> do you need ubuntu on your desktop to install it?
<jbooth> Tom: it doesn't have GSM data connection. Did you grab a wifi connection?
<petko10> ingar195 as I said , I haven't tried it . You can ask on the ubuntu-phone mailing list (google it , it's in Launchpad)
<buriddu> isn't it possible to turn on hsdpa network data on Nexus 4?
<wait4phone> kknikolas: I have 150/481 MB (Chrome does not show %)
 * sky770 hopes guys in here will up some vid on tube about general perf. :)
<kknikolas> tranfzx: yes at least run it on a usb stick http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<VikenEndo> so it will download with the flash command and do everything on its own?
<ulkesh> tranfzx: given that the install guide talks about using apt, yes...but you can do live usb/cd or install a VM as well i believe
<tranfzx> thanks guys :)
<eiabea> Got it :) for all of you how get a black screen after flashing: flash stock image from google and try again, worked for me :)
<chatlevik> my phone boots up to a blank screen, what to do?
<bots> 4MB/sec woot!
<kknikolas> chatlevik: paint it
<Leonard_> please provide me with a detailed information on how to flash my phone
<om26er_> chatlevik, try rebooting
<chris___> has the source been published yet?
<tilal6991> chris___: Yep
<triebstahl> how can i install it from a windows-pc?
<tilal6991> http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb
<ulkesh> my download is pretty slow, anyone know if i have to re-image, will it require a full redownload?  or will it use what i've already downloaded? (talking about the phablet-flash script)
<kknikolas> triebstahl: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<krs360> got it all installed on my nexus, is there a place to customise all the stuff tho? like recent contacts, etc
<degraa> i have a  aguro phone, i have to download all the .img called maguro?
<bots> im sure someone will hack together a ril for toro soon
<wait4phone> eiabea: Did you use the big 481MB .zip?
<chrispy> just made a call on it so that works at least!
<chatlevik> t<kknikolas> Turn off an on?
<ingar195_> hey for you nexus 4 guys http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38292312
<triebstahl> thanks @kknikolas ^^
<lallenlowe> is there any software from the ubuntu repos that works??
<eiabea> wait4phone: where?
<lallenlowe> and has anyone tried docking it over HDMI yet?
<kknikolas> chatlevik: that should work 2 lol
<mutantkeyboard> downloading :) finally
<om26er> degraa, yeah do that, even though you won't be needing the .....boot img
<wait4phone> eiabea: how did you install? are you using the Ubuntu instructions or not?
<kknikolas> mutantkeyboard: that download takes about 40minutes
<kknikolas> wait4phone: i use them
<mutantkeyboard> use instructions..
 * sky770 PPL interedted in porting might wanna hang out here: #ubuntu-on-air
<sky770> interested*
<Fruit_> Hi could you help me?
<Mengine> should the autodeploy.zip push take over 10 minutes?
<sky770> damn typos* :/
<stylemistake> installing that shit :)
<eiabea> wait4phone: yes i did, after flashing the stock image
<krs360> is there an actual easy place to sms from? atm can only find the part to reply from
<kknikolas> Mengine: i think not
<ulkesh> are there any mirrors for downloading the ubuntu tablet image?
<Mengine> kknikolas: ok :(
<stylemistake> going to have a sexual intercourse with a phone
<wait4phone> eiabea: I'm on Windows so I have to figure out what files to download myself
<kknikolas> Mengine: give it a second try the downloaded files are still on your pc
<om26er> ulkesh, is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/ slow ?
<ak3n> How to close applications?
<om26er> wait4phone, which phone you have, I could help you figure that
<bots> sudo killall
<tranfzx> i'm kinda scared by this: "In rare circumstances, the Nexus4 may get into a state where it may not boot at all after the battery is drained ( even into recovery ). If this happens, the only way to restore it is to disassemble the back of the phone and unplug/plug the battery connector." do you think that is something to worry about?
<Equ> Getting 150kbps from there with 100M connection
<om26er> ak3n, try volume down key
<ulkesh> om26er: yes, i'm getting like 20K/sec average...i have 60Mbit internet :)
<buriddu> yes, it's pretty slooooow
<bots>  I just downed at 4.5MB/sec
<ulkesh> om26er: granted this just released so i get it
<noxx> If I download all the necessary files now, can I use the phablet script later without downloading all the files again?
<mutantkeyboard> it's ok for the first stage guys
<dmj_nova> Is there documentation somewhere on how to run your own programs on the phone or tablet?
<om26er> ulkesh, ouch, i think torrents would have helped
<holstein> tranfzx: scared? this is not a final release
<mutantkeyboard> second stage goes over 500 kbps
<Estragon> noxx: yes
<ulkesh> om26er: completely agree, i just hope if i have to reimage that it won't have to fully redownload
<wait4phone> om26er: maguro (Gnex)
<kknikolas> Equ: me 2 the server is skow like *****
<Equ> Someone answer can this OS be installed with fastboot on Windows?
<Estragon> noxx: it will resume the download
<yefim323> Is there a torrent for it yet?
<Lyrex> hi
<Leonard_> how do i know the image for andriod phone or tablet?
<noxx> ok
<mutantkeyboard> you don't
<mutantkeyboard> Leonard
<Lyrex> doesnt work with nexus 7 3g right? :(
<kknikolas> Leonard_: u now what device u have?
<noxx> Thanks a bunch
<mutantkeyboard> when you run command
<mutantkeyboard> phablet-flash -b it downloads the data correspondingly to you rdevice
<Fruit_> (Win 7) Where can I download this? And maguru takju
<ak3n> om26er, really?
<Leonard_> samsung galaxy s iii
<Mengine> canceled the push, the file is 504.2 MB, and the md5sum check in the installation is telling its up to date.
<frankencode> dmj_nova: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<htchd2> hello. can i install ubuntu on a htc hd2
<yefim323> There is no image
<mutantkeyboard> no
<om26er> wait4phone, these should be enough http://paste.ubuntu.com/1700438/
<krs360> guys is there a place to access SMS easily? e.g create new ones
<yefim323> For the s3
<wickwire> Got disconnected
<dmj_nova> frankencode: was trying to find that, must've missed it thanks
<wickwire> I've successfully installed ubuntu phone though
<ben1066> Is ubuntu phone/touch using something other than X? I can't find any hints as to what it's using
<om26er> ak3n, yeah that's just a stop gap till closing of files in the dash is implemented. I would hope soon
<wickwire> galaxy nexus maguro
<stadicon> Lyrex, the grouper version should work on Nexus 7 3G too, because there is a link on the original Nexus 7 3G firmware
<htchd2> will it be possible to install ubuntu on a hd2?
<Xorg> hi all, can someone know if we can dual boot on Android 4.2.2 and Ubuntu touch with Nexus 4 device plz? Thanks :)
<Leonard_> how can i install it on Samsung galaxy S III?
<wickwire> hmmmm I have GSM but I'm not being able to make/receive calls
<Fruit_> please I need the download for maguro takju I know it is at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/ but which one???
<ingar159> <htchd2> it is not possible yet
<Lyrex> stadicon? Must i flash the original firmware first?
<Great_Day> Leonard_: you can' t for now
<wickwire> I downloaded all the images but there was no need
<htchd2> ok. thx
<yefim323> You cannot install on the s3
<wickwire> the guide does all that
<wait4phone> om26er: Thanks. so "quantal-preinstalled-system-armel+maguro.img" is not needed?
<om26er> htchd2, i guess when someone from xda ports it to that device. tomorrow will be a session to teach people on how to port to other devices
<Leonard_> why?
<mhall119> Fruit_: use the phablet-flash tool on Ubuntu
<mhall119> it will install the right one
<om26er> Leonard_, same for S3
<kirior> is there an guide for windows users to follow or just Linux/ubuntu (desktop) based guide at the moment?
<mibofra> hi :)
<mhall119> kirior: not currently, no
<wickwire> if the phone is rooted and you run phablet-flash, it will do everything
<mhall119> only installs from Ubuntu are supported atm
<mutantkeyboard> Fruit_ I suggest you to download Ubuntu Desktop edition and run if from USB then follow the steps
<Fruit_> mhall119 I´ve got Windows 7
<ulkesh> om26er: when i went to the site direct and started the download, it went very fast...not sure why the script is so slow (unless it has some sort of speed limiter in it)
<ak3n> om26er, ok, thanks.
<ubuntu_fan_1> anyone know if you can bypass this install process to install ubuntu on the Verizon Galaxy Nexus
<om26er> wickwire, i think it will work even if its not rooted
<Equ> Someone who thinks can help me with flashing this with windows query me
<ubuntu_fan_1> I don't care if I can't make phone calls or send texts or anything like that.
<bots> wow it really does take a long time to push autodeploy
<mibofra> I love this project , but I think my GT-S5830i phone can't run it , it's true?
<Leonard_> please send me the phone image link
<mhall119> Fruit_: I think you can install Ubuntu in a VM, or run it off a USB drive, to flash your device
<kirior> mhall119: can i use ubuntu live img (from USB) to follow the steps and flash the dev preview? or will it not work?
<krs360> how the hell do you close apps? anyone
<bots> not nearly as fast as adb should be
<Fruit_> THX
<om26er> ulkesh, well then i guess you should download those files
<mhall119> ubuntu_fan_1: no, the CDMA version of the Galaxy Nexus isn't supported
<kknikolas> krs360: sudo killall
<Niyaz> please paste the ubuntu for phone dowload link
<mutantkeyboard> ubuntu_fan_1: you  can call and send sms as well as do a wireless networking
<mhall119> krs360: drag up from the bottom to open the HUD, then click the X
<mibofra> LOL I see the chan is busy  :))
<ubuntu_fan_1> I understand it isn't supported. Im asking if I can bypass the supported devices thing.
<GiZiM> Of course there is no CDMA support *sigh*
<Leonard_> please paste the ubuntu for phone dowload link
<Estragon> will there be nightly releases ?
<mutantkeyboard> oh no, no CDMA support yet
<wickwire> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<ortrigger> GiZiM: that was my thought exactly.
<mhall119> Niyaz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Kimo> hey
<Xorg> Someone tried to install this OS on Nexus 4?
<jounih> Estragon: yes
<mutantkeyboard> yes
<ubuntu_fan_1> Im not an idiot, I know it isn't supported, Im asking If i can bypass that support
<wickwire> rooted Galaxy Nexus Maguro GSM installed
<SpiderDice> Niyaz: There is no download link. You have to install from Linux.
<Kimo> Did anyone get a black screen after the whole process of pushing finished?
<mhall119> ubuntu_fan_1: I don't know, sorry
<ingar159> <Xorg> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38292312
<Niyaz> thanks mhall119
<ravirdv> hi, is anyone try to get it working on N9?
<mutantkeyboard> Kimo: if you get blank screen just do phablet-flash
<krs360> dont seem to be able to drag the bottom up
<Xorg> ok, did u let Android 4.2.2 or u erase him ?
<mhall119> Kimo: some people have reported it, it's being looked into
<deega> Where can I find the source code?
<mhall119> krs360: what app?
<Estragon> jounih: when will nightlies be available ? From today ?
<krs360> when it works i can only use it to switch between screens
<moni_> does the installation erase my sd card?
<Xorg> Ty ingar159
<Kimo> thank you mutantkeyboard
<krs360> mha - anything in general
<ogra_> deega, http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb
<ingar159> <Xorg> still downloadig the files
<ortrigger> Are there plans to support the Toro variant of the galaxy nexus?
<krs360> camera for example
<deega> thanks a lot
<GiZiM> ortrigger: Don't hold your breath
<mutantkeyboard> krs360: camera works
<ingar159> <Xorg> havent tried it yet
<krs360> yeah but i cant close it, it would seem
<wickwire> gsm isn't working for me - GNexus Maguro GSM
<scram> I imagine you sd will be wiped
<ogra_> ortrigger, its all open, probably someone from xda-developers will
<sudi> how to close apps?
<shadyKhan> anyone try installing on windows?
<mhall119> krs360: you can't drag up from the bottom of the camera app, halfway up the screen, to activate the HUD?
<wickwire> close apps > press down slide up, a small icon appears in de middle
<ak3n> how to change time?
<mutantkeyboard> if you've had an android 4.2.2 installed previously on 4.2.2 you will need to accept a host key on the device, if you already had adb installed, do the following
<mutantkeyboard> On the workstation-> adb kill-server; adb start-server
<krs360> also, is there a way to get into some sort of SMS screen? to see received msgs etc
<nexus7user> installing on n7 now.. i hope it doesn't suck
<odb36> i think you have to use live ubuntu cd to install it with windows
<ortrigger> GiZiM: I didn't figure there would be. ogra: That wouldn't surprise me. Are android binaries supported in this?
<joncasagrande> To close app you must flip your finger from the botton into the middle (serch icon) and press the X in options
<om26er> scram, the sd card is wiped when you unlock you phone
<mhall119> sudi: swipte up half-way to open the hud, press the X to close the app
<ogra_> ortrigger, nope
<krs360> mha - nope..
<scram>  yes I was answering for someone else. Thanks though
<joncasagrande> how to install clock app and evernote, does anybody know?
<krs360> ah nm
<wait4phone> Found download mirror: http://d-h.st/users/Irvysan/?fld_id=11233#files
<SpiderDice> nexus7user: Please let me know how the install process goes for you
<krs360> need to use the search icon
<krs360> thanks for thatg
<mhall119> krs360: it's working on my Nexus 7, what device do you have?
<oio> soooo is this stand alone ? or runs on top of android?
<krs360> same as you, i was just being a bit dense, sorry.
<nexus7user> so far so good spider.
<lmatoso_> what about dualboot?
<mhall119> oio: stand alone, it'll replace Android on your devie
<shr1k> hello all
<odb36> here is the first forum for ubuntu phone os
<mutantkeyboard> oio: standalone
<odb36> http://www.uposforum.com/thread-6-post-6.html
<oio> or uses java or C C++?
<bhoj> Is there a way to take screen shot ?
<mutantkeyboard> lmatoso_: not dual boot
<shr1k> is there a way to take screenshots on the Nexus 7 build?
<Leonard_> hello, i need the phone image for galaxy s iii
<oio> wiiiii!!! native
<mutantkeyboard> oio: uses qml - C/C++
<Estragon> how long is pushing autodeploy.zip supposed to take ?
<oio> code so smooooooth//////
<berdario> I reckon you can access the system with ssh (and maybe there's a TerminalApp)... but does anyone know if it's possible to run normal desktop apps as well? like plain gtk applications (e.g. gedit), I understand that the user experience will be poor, but is it possible?
<mhall119> Leonard_: GS3 isn't supported atm
<kirior> can i use Ubuntu live CD to flash this on my phone? or will i need a fully installed ubuntu OS?
<ortrigger> ogra: go figure. If that's the case, then porting this to the Toro will be more of a pain than most developers will be willing to put up with.
<krs360> mhall119: is there some messaging screen?
<oio> SMOOOOTH FUCK JAVA
<Estragon> already running for like 10 minutes
<nexus7user> lmatoso, thats a valad question. is it possible to dual boot at this time?
<yefim323> What's the package manager like?
<icota> berdario: that's what i'm wondering as well
<GreNME> Please tell me we don't need to be at MWC to get this
<krs360> mhall119: that;s easy to browse received msgs
<berdario> icota: uh, you've already asked before?
<mhall119> krs360: not yet, no
<jezy> i have the 2 zips on my download folder, but they did not install i guess, rebooting phone and still android
<icota> berdario: nope, i'm just +1
<jezy> i did use phablet-flash - b
<shr1k> mhall119: would you know if there's a way to take screenshots on the Nexus 7 build?
<jezy> do i need to install it from the phone someway
<debb1046> does it run X11 or is it some framebuffer?
<berdario> ok, does anyone that have the system installed know if you can test arbitrary applications?
<icota> berdario: i'm looking at the code and it might be that it's only a QML compositor app that doesn't use X11 nor wayland
<Leonard_> i now galaxy s iii is not supported but it will work
<mhall119> shr1k: I can get a screenshot using adb
<berdario> icota: thanks
<krs360> ah ok.
<Tak> actually, I'm curious as well whether it's xorg or wayland or something else
<icota> Tak: me too, but i'm not sure
<krs360> mhall119: finally, is there a way to remove these "people" etc from the main screen
<Leonard_>  i now galaxy s iii is not supported but it will work, right?
<sudi> its slow like hell on my galaxy nexus
<nexus7user> the image download process i will say is going damn slow
<tilal6991> I'm fairly sure it's surfaceflinger
<tilal6991> Since it's android base
<mhall119> krs360: not atm, there's a lot of mock data on the preview image
<yefim323> Leonard, no
<mutantkeyboard> sudi: reboot it
<_inf> somebody got it running yet?
<mhall119> so that you can see how it will work once we have apps/lenses providing real data
<NebulaFox> How do you add the repositry for Natty Narwhal
<sudi> mutantkeyboard: how
<icota> tilal6991: it might be surfaceflinger just for the main "compositor" app
<SpiderDice> Here's a N7 thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1957561
<mutantkeyboard> adb reboot
<icota> tilal6991: rest is just QML apps composited within that
<tilal6991> icota: That would make sense
<ulkesh> _inf: flashing now :)
<tzvi> _inf, on what device?
<krs360> mhall119:  thats ok.. kinda makes it very hard to see sms convo tho =/
<tzvi> I have in on my nexus 7
<Leonard_> but its not fair that i cant install ubuntu on galaxy s iii after i have waited for so long for it. pls help install it
<degraa> how is ubuntu os? is it great?
<samtate> Hello
<sudi> the phone didn't ask me for my sim code
<OpException> Estragon: autodeploy.zip pushed in less than a minute for me on my N4
<samtate> Ubuntu wont install on my Nexus 7
<joghurt> leonard, No
<sudi> besides who are the people in my phone book
<tzvi> it's an extreme alpha
<mhall119> Leonard_: you'll need to wait for somebody to port the install image to the GS3
<SpiderDice> samtate: Check this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38291638&postcount=301
<Tribaal> well "developper preview" what did you expect
<mhall119> samtate: what's the problem/.
<krs360> im just a little amazed that there's nothing to view sms, once you replyto a msg its not possible to access it again?
<mhall119> ?
<mhall119> sudi: there is mock data in the preview
<mrkrstphr1> autodeploy current pushing to my Nexus 7, but it sure is taking awhile
<samtate>  Ubuntu wont install on my Nexus 7: It hangs at "Pushing quantal-preintalled-phablet-armhf to sdcard/autodeploy"
<mhall119> mrkrstphr1: yes, it does
<ulkesh> samtate: it takes a while to push the image
<sudi> how do i install an app
<mutantkeyboard> samtate wait for it a little bit
<joghurt> same here, hangs on pushing quantal etc
<NebulaFox> I seem to have a problem adding the repository since I am on Natty Narwhal
<samtate> ulkesh: Any idea how long? Been like 10 mins now
<Marassanya> my Gnex is booting into ubuntu right now
<Estragon> sam1am: this step took about 10 minutes on my nexus 7
<rsalveti> samtate: kill adb (pkill adb) and start it again
<sam1am> Hey dudes - just to confirm: you keep your custom recovery if you install this? So you can nandroid switch between installs? Or does it kill recovery?
<sudi> when i press on youtube nothing happens
<ulkesh> samtate: it's a 400+MB file...just look in a file manager app in /sdcard to see it
<rsalveti> adb hangs sometimes
<mhall119> sudi: you don't, yes, but using the SDK you can deploy your apps to the device
<sam1am> samtate: ^
<Estragon> samtate: this step took about 10 minutes on my nexus 7
<sudi> mhall119: ahh i see
<samtate> huh ok :)
<gsxarakiri> peop;e how instal ubuntu with windiws7?
<mhall119> yeah, 10 minutes for my N7 too
<ak3n> How to change clock time?
<tux_> gsxarakiri, ask in #ubuntu
<joghurt> 7not possible on win
<samtate> Is mobile data working on the Nexus 4?
<OpException> use an Ubuntu live CD or USB drive to install from windows. Or use an Ubuntu VM
<arthur_> hello
<Estragon> mhall119: how much time on recovery with bugdroid ?
<dmj_nova> samtate: documentation say no
<mhall119> Estragon: what/
<joghurt> What to expect after flashing  For detailed information check the release notes      Shell and core applications     Connection to the GSM network (on Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 4)     Phone calls and SMS (on Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 4)     Networking via Wifi     Functional camera (front and back)      Device accessible through the Android Developer Bridge tool (adb)
<mutantkeyboard> booting
<Satotaku> Can touch preview not be installed from within windows?
<mhall119> ?
<nexus7user> ok mine just started pushing at 12:57
<samtate> dmj_nova: Ah. I'll hang off from installing then
<Cortez> how is that going?
<lool> samtate: nope; from the release notes: "Mobile data is not supported, data is available via Wi-Fi only."
<sam1am> samtate: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<dmj_nova> samtate: gsm works
<Henk__> What baseband do we need on the nexus 4?
<krs360> mhall119: found it. if you get an sms click the msg bubble and then you can go back from inside that
<dmj_nova> samtate: wifi data works
<joghurt> @sato , no, use a VM
<meetingology> joghurt: Error: "sato" is not a valid command.
<sam1am> Will installing this kill my recovery?
<dmj_nova> samtate: 3g data does not
<Satotaku> oh a VM is sufficient ?
<ingar159> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38292312
<joghurt> nope, recovery should stay untouched
<kknikolas> dont use vm for that kind of stuff
<mutantkeyboard> recovery is flashed with stock android recovery
<sudi> can i make phonecalls with this build?
<mutantkeyboard> yes
<krs360> mhall119:  goto phone then click convos = sms
<napster> yes
<joghurt> For all Windows guys, i recommend using WUBI
<thexyz> kknikolas: why?
<mhall119> krs360: I have a tablet, so it won't work for me anyway :)
<napster> calls & SMS
<Satotaku> same instructions if I'm getting the tablet build?
<Satotaku> for my nexus 7
<NebulaFox> so no help on the repository then?
<WINDOWSUSER_> so... no windows support for flashing?
<dmj_nova> can one create applications that use something other than qt and run in the phone mode?
<krs360> ah ok
<mhall119> Satotaku: yes
<OpException> no need to install ubuntu, just use a live USB with presistent storage.
<joghurt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install?action=show&redirect=TouchInstallProcess
<ulkesh> i just flashed to my nexus 7...it rebooted and it seems to show a lock screen, but it's not doing anything no matter where/what i touch...any thoughts?
<shrik> mhall119, thanks for the screenshot response -- that worked fine. got disc'ed earlier.
<dmj_nova> Qt looks fine, I'm just wondering where the limits are at this point
<mhall119> ulkesh: swipe from the left side
<napster> WINDOWSUSER_: You may use a live ubuntu
<ulkesh> mhall119: oh duh, thank you
<liecno> ulkesh: swipe from left to right
<mrkrstphr1> ssgmrX4rui9F
<Evi1john1> ok anyone with verizon samsung galaxy get the image working?
<WINDOWSUSER_> live ubuntu?
<gsxarakiri> People? it again I, how to install ubuntu for phone on Win7?
<Satotaku> how functional is tablet build?
<joghurt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install?action=show&redirect=TouchInstallProcess
<mhall119> Evi1john1: I don't think the images will work on that model yet
<joghurt> "
<kknikolas> thexyz: a vm isnt that stable and smooth than a life usb
<joghurt> !
<joncasagrande> does anyboy know how to change clock time?
<mhall119> Evi1john1: you'll need to wait for a port
<Evi1john1> soooo its in the works?
<joghurt> no
<Evi1john1> for CDMA/LTE?
<mhall119> Evi1john1: if someone from the community i working on it
<thexyz> kknikolas: ok, let's see
<mhall119> Evi1john1: it's not being done by Canonical
<MiniT1m> Howdy
<jbooth> joncasagrande: read the release notes
<Satotaku> daily driver?
<newwbie> NO
<kknikolas> WINDOWSUSER_: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Evi1john1> really? THats dissapointing
<joghurt> THE problem is that the LTE drovers are closed sourced, no port possible
<thexyz> too bad canonical does only provide phablet-tools for ubuntu
<Satotaku> didn't think so
<WINDOWSUSER_> cheers
<mhall119> Evi1john1: the community is bigger anyway, so I'm sure it'll be ported
<nexus7user> i need the iphone image!
<nexus7user> just kidding
<jbooth> If you didn't need mobile data, you might manage to use it as DD.
<Satotaku> apparently daily driver by october though
<shrik> hi all, this might be a stupid question, but all the people and the "14 tweets received" in the lock screen are 'mock-ups', right?
<Xorg-Nexus> Is he possible to dual boot with Android/Ubuntu touch on Nexus 4 device? :)
<sihorton_> can anyone point me to a tutorial / instructions on setting up Ubuntu Touch dual boot?
<joghurt> yep mockups
<jbooth> I would guess it won't take long to get mobile data though
<scionicspectre> Is it possible to install Ubuntu Touch within a Virtual Machine?
<Atheos_> Does this have to replace Android on my N4 ? or is there any way of dual booting ? As I see it cant be used as a daily driver
<frankencode> nexus7user: why kidding?
<scionicspectre> (like VirtualBox)
<MiniT1m> I wonder too scionicspectre
<joghurt> possible, no guarantee it works
<nexus7user> iphone version?
<Guest20131> anybody say if ubuntu for phone work on freeruner ? and if i have no ubuntu on my computer how flash
<sihorton_> I have a nexus 7  but it is annoying to have to wipe everything to run ubuntu touch
<degraa> what is? quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<thexyz> nexus7user: http://s3.amazonaws.com/i.jpg.to/t/3793
<mhall119> Guest20131: no freerunner images available, no
<Satotaku> this isn't a rom so so I don't think multirom will be of help
<joghurt> freerunner can ran ubuntu anyway?
<mhall119> Guest20131: you can flash from a liveUSB or VM
<Xorg-Nexus> Is he possible to dual boot with Android/Ubuntu touch on Nexus 4 device? :)
<joghurt> search XDA for DUAL BOOT
<Guest20131> ok
<napster> joghurt: http://sebastian-bergmann.de/archives/801-OpenMoko-Freerunner-and-Ubuntu.html
<scionicspectre> Yeah, just use Virtualbox or a LiveUSB if you're on Windows. It will be easier than trying to shoehorn the instructions into a windows host.
<Scopes> Can anybody tell me approx how long it should take to push quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip to the device?
<Mengine> Have been waiting 30 minutes on the .zip push now :(
<Travel> does 3g work with the nexus phone
<nexus7user> @thexyz thats funny
<meetingology> nexus7user: Error: "thexyz" is not a valid command.
<OpException> a Live USB will be easier for those that do not have Virtualbox VMplayer installed on windows.
<Scopes> Mengine: that's not encouraging for my situation then
<nexus7user> thexyz thats funny
<jounih> dual booting would be great.. hopefully someone will build it
<VVlasy> travel You are not the only one
<Travel> any imap email clients in the image for the phone
<Mengine> Scopes: I guess not :\ but others said it went a lot faster
<mrkrstphr1> i think ubuntu is frozen on nexus 7. or at least i just don't know how to unlock it at the lock screen
<rmcsc> Don't know the specifics for this file but pushing a ~250MB file using adb takes about 4 to 5 minutes, typically.
<Tribaal> Mengine: I stopped, disconnected the cable and started again and it took 5 minutes
<ak3n> How to delete all contacts?
<Tribaal> Mengine: it's a bit rough
<rmcsc> If it's stored locally, of course.
<OpException> Quick swipe from left-right on lockscreen
<Mengine> Tribaal: did the same but withought the -p
<Travel> how do i import contacts into the phone
<mhall119> Travel: that might not be working yet
<Mengine> OMG its done OMG
<mhall119> hence the mock data
<Tribaal> Mengine: I did the -p thing the second time too
<Tribaal> Mengine: nice
<Guest1553> anybody know if i can flash this from my mac?
<jbooth> Well I have ctrl-F12 running my app through qt creator, but... no gui on the phone. It is there though, I clicked on an invisible button and it made noise.
<odb36> installation instructions for Nexus 7 tablet - http://www.uposforum.com/thread-7.html
<rmcsc> I'm guessing a flash of this OS overwrites the phone's Recovery, right?
<joghurt> Well, it looks like there is no settings menu?
<nexus7user> install completed waiting for reboot!
<Scopes> Mengine: Tribaal what does -p do?
<Travel> 22 minutes left for my image downloadto complete. I have been waiting so long for this
<Mengine> hmm, now i got adbd cannot run as root in production builds
<ak3n> And how to change time?
<killa__> so i cant just flash the ubuntu image in a custom recovery?
<rmcsc> Guest1553: I suggest using VMware or Parallels to install Ubuntu, honestly.
<nexus7user> is there a users manual?
<ak3n> I do not want to know time from London.
<Mengine> Scopes: I meant -b
<VVlasy> read the wiki page!!!!
<asdfagregr> 481MB at 20K/s
<odb36> can i install UPOS on Sony Xperia device?
<VVlasy> Everything you are asking ATM can be found there....
<joghurt> no
<Scopes> Mengine: gotcha thx
<fluxim> install fails: unsupported device. its a galaxy nexus maguro (german gsm) with cyanogenMod 10.1 currently installed. Whats the problem here?
<joghurt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install?action=show&redirect=TouchInstallProcess
<Guest1553> thanks rmcsc
<Thorgal> Hi guys, I want to install the developers preview on my nexus 4, but I do not have a ubuntu installed on my system. I am running Gentoo and have all android adb tools already installed. Any other way for me to flash it on my phone?
<nOStahl> so can this be ran in virtualbox to play with?
<killa__> it waa just a question since im in class and didnt bring my laptop lol
<maxjezy> after pushing files to phone i get this http://www.pasteall.org/39906
<nexus7user> fluxim, that happened to me. unlock screen and try again
<ogra_> nOStahl, no
<asdfagregr> I have ubuntu in vbox. downloading nexus image to flash
<Articx> Mengine, that i also get alot..what i try get thru :)
<fluxim> worked, thanks
<_inf> can one use the terminal somehow already?
<nexus7user> yw
<rmcsc> nOStahl: High probability of a yes.
<OpException> Looks like it cannot connect to WiFi with hidden SSID?
<mhall119> _inf: the terminal app is still being written
<soeca> hi all
<krs360> Mengine: did you manage to clear contacts?
<soeca> i want install ubuntu phone on my nexus 7
<nono68200> I try to remove sample content but contacts without success...
<Mengine> maxjezy: I got the first line aswell, but did it halt before the next lines appeared?
<nono68200> "Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/phone-services" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<sudi> ok i can't make phonecalls with my galaxy nexus(german)
<rmcsc> Man, I wish my college connection were fast enough to download this.
<Scopes> does it seriously not locally cache the install files? Just ctrl-c'd and it's redownloading
<Travel> any way to import contacts into the phone
<Mengine> krs360: havent got that far  :\
<wastrel> IdleOne: no u
<_inf> mhall119: well, the app. but is there no other way to get a plain way to the console?
<soeca> but i don't understand this point:"Save the version of the current image on the device, if on Android, to use as a reference to revert back to"
<IdleOne> wastrel: thank you
<krs360> i can do it but one by one
<jounih> Travel: not yet
<bots> installing on n7 and it stops at about 75% with the green dude spinny thing
<mhall119> _inf: not that I know of, you can use adb to get shell access
<Articx> got this all time: adbd cannot run as root in production builds anyone have an ide to pass that one? :)
<lantizia> Hey, so my Nexus 4 arrived 2 days ago... it's the 21st - where do I download? :D
<nexus7user> reboot seems to work
<OpException> soeca: just write down the version #
<krs360> shame you cant remove the data thats already there.. favorite people etc
<jmg_> Anyone know if this can be installed on the emulator to test out?
<Mengine> Articx: so is your halting on adbd cannot run as root in production builds?
<liecno> soeca: just write down the build number to remember later...
<rmcsc> lantizia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install?action=show&redirect=TouchInstallProcess
<_inf> hmm, so no apt-get magic yet?
<shrik> bots: it took a really long time for me from that point, but worked eventually
<Mengine> Articx:  its not getting any further?
<ogra_> _inf, will come
<bots> ok thanks shrik
<Thorgal> Where can I dowload the image for the Nexus 4?
<Kimo> Listen up, I flashed my GN once. All I got was a black screen. After that, someone here told me that I needed to run 'phablet flash' again. Now, every time I boot my phone, that big progress bar loads almost till the end and get stuck!
<Articx> Mengine, Yes
<soeca> only this???just write on a paper the build number??
<crypticmofo> anyone playing with ubuntu yet ?
<ogra_> Thorgal, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<mhall119> crypticmofo: yup :)
<crypticmofo> mhall119, how is it ?
<Articx> Mengine, it is full speed to that one, then it stops and give that error
<sam1am> Also interested
<crypticmofo> i can't wait till a dev ports it to a sgs3
<OpException> soeca, you write it down so you know which version to restore to when you decide to put android back on.
<Thorgal> ogra_: thanks. But I do not have Ubuntu on my system. Only Gentoo
<stylemistake> well, my opinion.....
<mhall119> crypticmofo: it's a developer preview, so lots isn't working yet or using mock data, but you really get a feel for how it will be, and I love it
<Mengine> Articx: kk
<stylemistake> ubuntu phone is DAMN GREAT!!!!
<liecno> soeca: yes, with this build number you can find the correct android version to flash to your device (only if you want to go back to android again)
<nexus7user> good so far. alot of pictures on here that aernt mine lol
<stylemistake> but this release is not for daily use
<VVlasy> anyone else flashing it on nexus 7?
<mhall119> VVlasy: I have
<mrkrstphr1> VVlasy: yes, and done
<stylemistake> nexus 4
<lantizia> Any way I can dual boot Android and Ubuntu on my Nexus 4?
<dlq84> Anyone got black screen problem after flashing on GNX?
<rmcsc> So, wait a minute. I need Ubuntu to install this on my phone? No other distro works?
<nexus7user> Walasy: yep
<ulkesh> anyone able to get landscape mode on the nexus 7?
<p4tri0t> mhall... thinking about it
<ryansipes> Anyone know how to change the time?
<stylemistake> lantizia: no
<crypticmofo> mhall119, yea don't rub it in
<crypticmofo> :D
<mhall119> rmcsc: you can use a liveUSB or VM with Ubuntu to flash it
<VVlasy> Good mine is just booting, are the issued listed on page that affecting the use?
<Kimo> hello everyone
<mrkrstphr1> ulkesh: it's on the list of known bugs. no landscape
<mhall119> ulkesh: not yet, no
<crypticmofo> i been trying ubuntu look alikes in android market
<sam1am> rmcsc: You need a linux computer. Fortunately your phone is one.
<p4tri0t> any problems with nex7
<Articx> @mengine And you are stuck on smae place still?
<Tribaal> rmcsc: you can surely flash it from another distro - but you're on your own
<meetingology> Articx: Error: "mengine" is not a valid command.
<liecno> rmcsc: other distros, derived from ubuntu also work, I used mint
<ulkesh> mrkrstphr1 and mhall119: thanks
<aliendude5300> Is there any way to run the images that were just released in an emulator, similar to how it is with the Android SDK?
<VVlasy> Or are they still valid? Like they say bluetooth doesnt work in 13.04 on n7
<nygfan760> Trying to manually install on a Nexus 7, any help?
<kknikolas> how to acces terminal (for killall)
<stylemistake> currently there is nothing to watch
<mhall119> aliendude5300: not yet, the emulator is being worked on
<mrkrstphr1> anyone gotten it to ask for a wifi password? i check the box for my SSID but it never asks
<stylemistake> some apps there are even not working
<nygfan760> I'm not running Ubuntu so I can't use the commands
<mhall119> VVlasy: lots still doesn't work, it's a developer preview afterall
<jmg_> Thanks mhall119, was wondering the same thing
<soeca> ok thank you....but in Restore Android the first point is: "Recall the version that was installed before flashing. " how can i recall the version?there is a terminal command??
<mcp_> Anyone else getting Unsupported Devices with ParanoidAndroid for Nexus7
<lallenlowe> nygfan760: it's better to just boot ubuntu from a usb stick or cd and run commands from there
<Tribaal> stylemistake: it's a tech preview - it's not intended to be used as is. Many apps are placeholders
<OpException> So this installs CWM recovery! Thats good to know.
<rmcsc> Thanks mhall119, sam1am, Tribaal, and liecno.
<abogdan> developers, please, add wikipedia app as native outofthebox app. I think would be a good idea, no?
<ingar159> is there a way to open an terminal on ubuntu phone
<VVlasy> Yeah I know, I am aware.
<aliendude5300> That's a shame.... the only bare metal hardware I have that I don't care about is my old nook color, which is running Jelly Bean, but that's not compatible with the Ubuntu ROMS
<sam1am> rmcsc: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38292312
<nygfan760> I guess, but I have all the images, can I just fastboot flash them?
<liecno> soeca: look on your sheet of paper, there is your build number you wrote down!
<rmcsc> sam1am: Been told it needs to be Ubuntu-derived. I'm guessing that leaves out CentOS, which I have installed already?
<stylemistake> Tribaal: yes, they are. So, flashing back an android. But it was cool :)
<rmcsc> Thanks sam1am
<abogdan> developers, please, add wikipedia app as native outofthebox app. I think would be a good idea, no?
<krs360> there's no terminal on this?
<lantizia> OK, I'll re-word my question... Theoretically how might someone make a way of getting Android and Ubuntu dual booting on a Nexus 4?
<guimendes> is there any way to download/build a rootfs of ubuntu touch, for porting to other devices?
<mrkrstphr1> anyone get secured wifi working?
<mhall119> krs360: not yet, the terminal app is being written
<stylemistake> and wait a second... my nexus 4 is HOT
<aliendude5300> are all of the ubuntu tablet images open source, so that we can add support for devices other than the nexus line?
<Travel> definitely need an imap client similar to k9
<krs360> mhall119:  ok cool, that's handy to know
<jounih> aliendude5300: yes
<OpException> I used Linux Mint to install. But yes, needs ubuntu derived to install
<sudi> ok unuseable....the windows devpreview was useable this isn't
<mhall119> Travel: email client is being worked on
<rmcsc> Thanks OpException.
<nexus7user> keyboar is a little small for nex7
<shrik> mrkrstphr1: works fine for me, that's the problem? (WPA2)
<Travel> thanks mhall119, thats great to know
<rmcsc> What's the web browser? Firefox?
<krs360> and there's deff no way to remove the existing data easily?
<mhall119> if anybody wants to get involved writing these core apps, pleas visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<ajalkane> Seems like there's some installation excitement in the channel
<MostHated> cwm's backup is a full system image that can be reflashed back to the exact way the phone was before right?
<Kopik> any2 had a problem while pushing zip to nexus 7
<mhall119> rmcsc: no, something webkit
<ingar159> <mrkrstphr1> i had no problem with wifi on my nexus 4
<Kopik> mine's taking ages
<MostHated> not just data and apps?
<Travel> and getting mobile data to work is also a big requirement
<jounih> rmcsc: custom ubrowser based on webkit
<stylemistake> i have complaints about keyboard, though
<aliendude5300> where can I find the source code? Trying to get something working on an Android device would be a fun weekend or two project
<gegner> where can i find the zip?
<mhall119> Kopik: took about 10 minutes for me
<jounih> stylemistake: what device you using?
<lydgate> should i install it on nexus 4 or nexus 7?
<liecno> stylemistake: yes, the keyboard is a bit sluggy
<gegner> nexus 7
<mhall119> gegner: you should use the phablet-flash tool instead of getting the zips
<stylemistake> it has to be bigger and with more contrasted colors
<lydgate> ok
<stylemistake> jounih: nexus4
<aliendude5300> Is there a tablet specific repository, or is it in the mainline Ubuntu repos?
<rmcsc> stylemistake: That phone is indeed hot. But I do know what you mean. Is there any way to check running processes?
<jbooth> As developer, it isn't reassuring to have an app work on qmlscene on my desktop, but not on the phone.
<fluxim> is a live update possible, like android OTA, or do i have to flash every time? cause the manual sounds like that..
<jounih> stylemistake: yeah keys are a bit hard to hit right now. I think that's being worked on
<stylemistake> rmcsc: not yet. also, there's no terminal app
<mhall119> jbooth: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu_SDK_Alpha
<rmcsc> Aye, sam1am, that answers far too many questions. Retaining recovery is perfect.
<bhoj> how do you close the running apps ? I miss the back button :( ... Browser keeps redirecting to itunes stuff ...
<rmcsc> stylemistake: I see.
<Gilligan94> HI, does anyone know when i can find the release schedule for Ubuntu touch?
<Jamper91> Hello
<stylemistake> console would be handy for developers, i think
<Jamper91> i have a problem, somebody can help me?
<sam1am> rmcsc: Yea I'm just gonna do a nandroid and flash, check it out, and do a nandroid back to where I was. At least that's my plan…
<iBelieve> How soon until an emulator is available?
<rmcsc> Ubuntu touch. I had forgotten about that.
<mhall119> Gilligan94: there is no release schedule atm
<sam1am> Jamper91: Tell us your problem and if someone can help they will.
<mhall119> Gilligan94: the only scheduled release was today's
<stylemistake> and any ways to kill an app?
<mhall119> iBelieve: no time-frame yet, sorry
<guimendes> how can I get a rootfs or a tar for porting it to other devices?
<plars> bhoj: if it's the one you're in, you can drag up from the bottom and release when you are on the icon that comes up that looks like a magnifying glass, then press the X to close
<Gilligan94> Thanks
<liecno> stylemistake: swipe from bottom to the top, press the X
<iBelieve> mhall119, okay, thanks!
<jounih> stylemistake: you can kill from the HUD, x icon
<mhall119> guimendes: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<Darkwing> For those of you wanting to flash on windows listen up.
<Jamper91> when i used this comand "sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot" the console say "404  Not Found"
<guimendes> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np
<krs360> hmm..  i took note of the end of the build name, apparently thats not important
<superborkado> Any idea how we can make this work for toro/cdma?
<stylemistake> jounih: that works)))
<krs360> so will prob be unable to flash back to droid even if i wanted to
<fairct> with ya on that, superborkado
<dotvezz> I'm here for toro/cdma as well. I'm curious about what the technical limitations are.
<stylemistake> jounih: i thought first that button was a placeholder, too)
<seven_> anyone else flahed to their n7 and cant see the tablet part?
<dotvezz> If it's something as easy as using fastboot to flash cdma radios, then i'd be happy. But that's most likely not the case.
<stylemistake> i definitely like a carousel of contacts
<mhall119> dotvezz: superborkado: you'll need to find some XDA hackers or something
<bhoj> plars, thanks. experiencing some random hang on my galaxy nexus.. I can bear that.
<nexus7user> very unpolished, but thats what your going for as an ubuntu enthusiast
<Gilligan94> can anyone shed light on the reasoning for a developer preview and not a alpha/beta? will there be and alpha/beta cycle? will ubuntu desktop move away from alpha/beta and start using dev previews?
<Darkwing> goto http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/ and download your device.zip and the big quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip   . Open your custom recovery and flash the device zip, then the armfs zip. reboot.
<stylemistake> and calculator is not working
<mhall119> seven_: landscape mode isn't available on the N7 yet
<Darkwing> This worked for N7
<mhall119> or portrait mode on the N10
<plars> bhoj: there are known problems if you have lots of apps open at once right now, some memory optimization still needs to be done
<kknikolas> how to open terminal or close app?
<crypticmofo> man the verizon galaxys s3 needs ubuntu
<crypticmofo> :P
<sam1am> Jamper91: Your computer doesn't have apt-get installed
<Gilligan94> can anyone shed light on the reasoning for a developer preview and not a alpha/beta? will there be and alpha/beta cycle? will ubuntu desktop move away from alpha/beta and start using dev previews?
<ingar159> ist there a settings app ?
<ZING_> hey hey
<RJ_> Can anyone tell me if reverting back to android will be easy or is it a challange
<Guest20131> can install on windows surface ? rt
<VikenEndo> guys how do i install ubuntu for nexus 7 on the mac?
<om26er> kknikolas, volume down to close app
<plars> kknikolas: drag up from the bottom, release on the the ocon that comes up, select the X
<sam1am> Jamper91: Do a google search for installing apt-get on your OS, or if you have a custom recovery just flash from there.
<mhall119> Gilligan94: there will be future releases, there just isn't a schedule
<fluxim> ok error with installation because the screen locked while pushing the file. now phone isnt booting, now adb connection any more, installation not possible, thoughts?
<plars> om26er: no, that doesn't do it
<bhoj> plars, thanks for the tip. its much better having one app running at a time. Will play with it.
<dotvezz> @Gilligan94, I'm pretty sure that it's a dev preview in this case because its main purpose is to let developers get their hands on it and make software for it
<meetingology> dotvezz: Error: "Gilligan94," is not a valid command.
<om26er> Guest20131, no
<BionicARM> Darkwing, thats exactly what i needed to know thanks very much!
<kknikolas> om26er: ty
<krs360> anyone in the uk with an unflashed google nexus?
<ogra_> RJ_, you can just flash the factory image
<Guest20131> ok
<kknikolas> plars: ty
<superborkado> Do we know if any XDA folks are working on the toro version yet?
<stylemistake> TOO MUCH INFORMATION
<krs360> need the build id of it so i can restore android
<Darkwing> flashing the zips will allow you to keep a custom recovery
<ZING_> hows ubuntu doing so far on the nexus?
<RJ_> thanks
<Darkwing> So, if you do a nandroid backup you can reflash that
<om26er> plars, ah, sorry it seems i didn't try the recent builds. now it closes from the HUD ?
<stylemistake> ZING_: pretty good
<kibaa12> was freaking out then realised i missed the armhf.zip flashing it on my win 8 machine heh
<mhall119> superborkado: I don't know, you'll have to ask them
<fairct> fluxim: try booting into recovery by holding down hardware keys?
<RJ_> @ogra thanks!
<meetingology> RJ_: Error: "ogra" is not a valid command.
<stylemistake> ZING_: uninstalling it already :)
<VikenEndo> mac installation guide please?
<tw___> Restore Android is easy.Just flash the factory image.
<ZING_> worst installing yet or wait? I'm about to buy a nexus for $100 to try it out
<Darkwing> and you can go back and forth via nandroid.
<nexus7user> nice having contacts and text messages righ off the bat on my nexus 7
<ZING_> worth^
<krs360> tw___: yeah i took note of the end of the build name but that seems unimportant
<nexus7user> cant call back or reply oh well lol
<dr01d> anyone else not able to add the Ubuntu Touch PPA?
<soeca> tell me one more thing: if I want restore my AOKP rom I must download from xda, put in my nexus e flash from CWM?? is it correct???
<sergiusens> VikenEndo: do you have a way to flash recovery images?
<om26er> VikenEndo, mac installation guide is the same as windows i would say just need to install the android sdk and drivers for fastboot to work
<stylemistake> ZING_: not yet. It could be worth it, if you are a developer, and this phone is not your main phone
<Anthrax132> is that normal that i have a weird contact list and messages?
<gsxarakiri> How to install on GNex without Ubunto OS on Pc - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2078691
<nexus7user> ZING,only for fun right now
<kknikolas> Anthrax132: yes
<fluxim> i tried that, phablet-flash -f end with /sbin/sh: getprop : not found unsupported device, but adb shows device...help?
<liecno> Anthrax132: yes, test data...
<sergiusens> Anthrax132: yes, it's in the release notes
<dat_step3> when i enter the command to unlock i get "comman not found" any suggestions?
<mhall119> gsxarakiri: nice, thanks
<OpException> Don't open notes and then touch on the Networks icon at the top. N4 gets stuck.
<VikenEndo> although when i skip all the debugging tutorial and go straight to phablet-flash command it doesnt work
<Anthrax132> Ah, ok,thanks, must have missed that line
<sergiusens> fluxim: what device?
<ZING_> i want to learn and become a developer. If this will allow me to atleast make and receive phone calls, then i should be fine until a more stable relase comes out
<stylemistake> OpException: same thing.
<tw___> @krs360 The same to me,the build number looks like nothing.
<meetingology> tw___: Error: "krs360" is not a valid command.
<dat_step3> the command "sudo fastbook oem unlock" doesn
<dat_step3> 'work for me
<om26er> dat_step3, fastboot not fastbook
<OpException> I kept swiping from the left and eventually the keyboard went away and the dock thing came back.
<fluxim> galaxy nexus maguro (german gsm)
<tw___> How to reply someone?
<dr01d> Ubuntu Touch PPA listed in instructions not working for me
<iDoiStuff> haha
<dat_step3> whoops
<renkinao> hi
<om26er> dat_step3, what does sudo fastboot devices tell you ?
<dat_step3> that's what i have
<dat_step3> that was a typo
<mhall119> dr01d: what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<stylemistake> ZING_: I don't think this release is good for texting and calling...
<VikenEndo> @dr01d me neither
<meetingology> VikenEndo: Error: "dr01d" is not a valid command.
<dr01d> 12.10
<iDoiStuff> make sure you type EVERYTHING right. I misplaced a few hypens in it.
<ZING_> hmm i might wait then
<fairct> for those looking for toro: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38294870&postcount=1315
<fluxim> before i startet, because it detected the device, so its possible, but there is maybe i bug in the install routine, cause it stucks
<mhall119> dr01d: what error does it give?
<stylemistake> ZING_: it can call/text, but very limited. No contacts at this time
<dr01d> Cannot access PPA
<SoulShadow> shits broke yo
<dr01d> copy / paste from web page
<SoulShadow> why the hell is it using yaffs over ext
<iDoiStuff> sudo fastboot devices tells you which devices are connected and in fast boot.
<ZING_> damn... sounds like this isnt worth trying yet
<dr01d> trying to hit directly gives a 404
<fluxim> i have clockworkMod, can it with cwm?
<dat_step3> it return the error "fastboot: command not found"
<mhall119> SoulShadow: it's a developer preview, of course stuff is broken
<iDoiStuff> fluxim, no
<Aotom> Hello all
<SoulShadow> fluxim: it's fastboot
<Zarmaka> Heya
<nexus7user> camera not working on nex7
<iDoiStuff> install fastboot and adb.
<mhall119> nexus7user: I noticed that too
<om26er> iDoiStuff, the question was to what is fastboot devices returning for him :)
<Aotom> Anyone else find that the "," key actually returns a slash?
<VikenEndo> guys mac wont install
<iDoiStuff> oh, sorry om26er
<stylemistake> Kevin Wright, my greetings
<rmcsc> dat_step3: honest mistake :P
<clbsfg> my nexus should be unlocked bootloader before do phablet-flash ?
<odb36> how to change and install clock app...please help here - http://www.uposforum.com/thread-8.html
<kknikolas> how to copy own music on the device?
<stylemistake> Nick Tait, nice photo :)
<jbooth> mhall119: Been there done that. That isn't the issue. I can get the app up with a ctrl-F12 deployment, but things that work on the desktop like pausing, changing playbackrate of audio, then restarting don't work on the phone.
<sergiusens> VikenEndo: I asked you if you had a way to flash from recovery :-)
<dat_step3> i'm on linux mint if that helps
<VikenEndo> what do you mean?
<VikenEndo> i have stock 4.2.2
<mhall119> jbooth: can you file bugs against ubuntu-ui-toolkit on Launchpad?
<mhall119> please
<rmcsc> clbsfg: Yes, the bootloader should be unlocked before installing any custom operating system; Ubuntu in this case,.
<mhall119> so we can track them and get them fixed
<iDoiStuff> how large is the ubuntu phone OS? I am currently installing it, and it's at 40%.
<vladikoff> is there a way to take a screenshot? via ADB ?
<fairct> clbsfg: yeah, unlock your bootloader
<mhall119> vladikoff: via adb, yes
<sergiusens> VikenEndo: if you can flash from recovery images, you just need to download two files
<vladikoff> mhall119, thanks :)
<mhall119> vladikoff: if you have the SDK installed, you can do it from QtCretor
<fairct> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<jbooth> mhall119: Will look into it after lunch :-)
<Zarmaka> Where can I find the settings? Can't find it for the life of me
<sergiusens> vladikoff: adb shell screencap /sdcard/somfile.png
<mhall119> Zarmaka: swipe down from the top
<VikenEndo> ok but i have stock recovery
<VikenEndo> cant i use sdk on mac
<stylemistake> oh shi~
<mhall119> VikenEndo: not yet, no
<stylemistake> phone is not turning on
<rmcsc> iDoiStuff: It's 481MB for base install + ~81-113MB for the device-specific files.
<fluxim> i tried to install via fastboot, but the installation stoped because the screen logged, while pushing the files. and now i'm in recovery mode, adb sees device but phablet-flash -b stops with this error: /sbin/sh: getprop: not found unsupported device......thoughts?
<iDoiStuff> thanks rmcsc!
<soeca> tell me one more thing: if I want restore my AOKP rom I must download from xda, put in my nexus e flash from CWM?? is it correct???
<om26er> VikenEndo, yeah sdk should work on Mac, ofcourse it does\
<stylemistake> HELP
<sergiusens> fluxim: what device?
<tw___> Can anybody post a screenshot of his phone here?
<clbsfg> i totally downloaded all files but i could not flash on my nexus 4
<Zarmaka> mhall119, I've found those, but more in-dept for 3G connections and stuff? It wont connect to 3g for me :(
<ryansipes> Has anyone had any luck changing the time zone?
<sergiusens> fluxim: did you go to recovery on your own?
<rmcsc> iDoiStuff: What device so you have?
<ryansipes> I have tried what the guide said to do
<dat_step3> i'm trying to unlock my device and the fastboot isn't working for me either
<fluxim> galaxy nexus maguro.....before the installation started, so the detect was ok before
<ryansipes> But it doesn't result in the change.
<iDoiStuff> rmcsc: nexus 4, why?
<fluxim> yes, with hardware keys
<dr01d> mhall119: fixed, was missing the "s" at the end of "tools"
<stylemistake> I thought my phone is bricked
<om26er> soeca, i had cyanogenmod installed on the device, then i flash the ubuntu touch on it, when i had to get back to my phone i again flash the cyanogenmod zip and everything was back to normal nothing changed, not even a single thing
<dr01d> doh
<sergiusens> fluxim: try and restart adb and see if that helps... not sure where it failed, can you pastebin full logs
<sergiusens> ?
<p4tri0t> can i restore my current custom rom with run ./flash-all.sh
<stylemistake> Sometimes screen won't turn on
<om26er> stylemistake, nexus phones are pretty difficult to brick in my testing unless you toy with the bootloader
<soeca> thank's a lot!!!
<tw___> reply<stylemistake> QAQ...
<sergiusens> p4tri0t: yes you can... just need to reboot into the bootloader
<rmcsc> iDoiStuff: Your install should be around 600MB.
<SpeEn> Hello, does the new ubuntu tablet os work on samsung galaxy tab 2?
<om26er> p4tri0t, no that will install the stock rom
<sergiusens> om26er: you can erase the bootloader :-)
<mhall119> SpeEn: not yet, but hopefully some community hackers will port it
<ingar159> <SpeEn>  not yet
<SpeEn> cool
<sergiusens> p4tri0t: oh, custom, not stock
<iDoiStuff> rmcsc: sounds good! I mean, not good, because it's going to take way longer to get into the wonderful OS, but I guess that's better than larger!
<p4tri0t> is there a way to make it restore a nandroid flash for example
<tilal6991> If anyone wants to discuss porting ubuntu - please switch over to ubuntu-on-or
<tilal6991> * ait
<tilal6991> * air
<napster> Where is the code hosted?
<p4tri0t> nandroid backup.  sorry
<om26er> sergiusens, but that is the only dangerous part which could if mistaken could hard brick the phone, atleast that's what i thought
<om26er> p4tri0t, yeah that should work
<fluxim> sergiusens: where do i find the logs?
<soeca> i tothought that ubuntu erase my CWM recovery!!! thank's!!
<iDoiStuff> so they will be releasing daily updates?
<music> hello there, i flashed my nexus, but how can i update my installation to the newest build?
<Mengine> Articx: I got further now
<plars> p4tri0t: I haven't tried it myself, but http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2078691 and others are reporting this should work.  make sure your nandroid backup is saved to /sdcard/ and if you're ultra-paranoid, copy it off first just to be sure
<jounih> iDoiStuff: yes
<rmcsc> ubuntuphonebrick <--- that nickname doesn't sound so good
<nexus7user> your looking at it
<Pattehh> Any way I can install this running Windows? I have Ubuntu in dual boot and as a virtual machine but can't reboot atm
<ogra_> there will be daily builds soon
<ubuntuphonebrick> nope =(
<Mengine> Articx: its now rebooting to ubuntu
<njosh> can I remove the default message and contacts ?
<ubuntuphonebrick> phone's stuck on black screen for over 5 mins after flashing
<rmcsc> ubuntuphonebrick: What happened? What device?
<Zarmaka> Anyone had any problems connecting to 3G, then managed to fix it?
<p4tri0t> ok thanks a lot
<om26er> ubuntuphonebrick, try rebooting ?
<ubuntuphonebrick> i was told not to restart it cuz it might be initializing...
<clbsfg> anybody who can explain to me know how to flash it ? i have download all files
<ubuntuphonebrick> just popped in here to see what others had to say...
<mhall119> clbsfg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install has instructions
<dat_step3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<fairct> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<dat_step3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<dat_step3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<dat_step3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<fairct> lol
<njosh> fyi, installing through vm works fine.
<kknikolas> how to connect phone to ubuntu?
<dat_step3> thanks njosh
<odb36> how to install ubuntu from Windows computer - http://www.uposforum.com/thread-9.html
<plars> Zarmaka: no mobile data just yet, but calling works if you have gsm
<dat_step3> i might give that a whirl
<renkinao> My nexus7 boot on ubuntu but to reaction when i touch my tablet? someone have the same trouble ?
<plars> Zarmaka: and wifi for data
<soeca> He say to me:"Unsupported device, autodetect fails device"
<ndec> ogra_: rsalveti: hi. first: good job... ;-) now, where can i look to understand how you have put the ubuntu graphic stack on these devices, and on the android blobs?
<thexyz> oh, great, it replaced my TWRP with cwm recovery ><
<rmcsc> ubuntuphonebrick: If it's taking so long I doubt it's initializing, Give it some more time, though, before rebooting, just to make sure.
<nexus7user> it shuts down faster then a sculded dog
<dat_step3> is anyone else using linux mint to try this? i'm getting stuck at unlocking my nexus 7.
<stellarhopper__> Guys, is there a way to dual boot this with say CM10?
<ubuntuphonebrick> <rmcsc> thanks
<stylemistake> nexus7user: i didn't manage to shut it down)))
<David___> odb36: Can you tell me what i'm must be doing, i'm german my english is not sooo god, i've downloaded ubuntu on vmware player and now?
<njosh> soeca you need to switch back to stock
<om26er> dat_step3, whats the problem ?
<om26er> stellarhopper__, no there is not
<dat_step3> sudo fastboot oem unlock command isn't working for me
<soeca> ok
<om26er> dat_step3, try to power off the phone, again start the bootloader mode, connect the data cable and try again
<cy__> do i need to go through the flash process in order to download the binaries?
<plars> dat_step3: are you booted into fastboot?
<dat_step3> wilco
<Mengine> should it hang for a while on the loginscreen? #nexus7
<om26er> cy__, you can download without flashing
<Zarmaka> It's not connecting to GSM
<odb36> <David___> hi david, my german is worst in the world :D
<om26er> cy__, here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<sergiusens> cy__: no you can download
<dat_step3> how do you do that?
<odb36> how can i help you
<Zarmaka> plars: its not connecting to GSM
<cy__> omg thanks...cuz it does not have the links on the webpage at all
<montdouan> GSM dos not work here. Someone else experimenting the same issue?
<sergiusens> cy__: you don't even need fastboot if you can fully deploy for recovery, either sideload or copying to sdcard
<David___> odb36: tell me in exact parts what to do
<dat_step3> plars, how do i boot into fastboot?
<ingar159> if gms is not working try to remove your pin code
<plars> Zarmaka: what are you basing that on? you can't send/receive calls?
<om26er> dat_step3, power off, hold volume up and volume down keys, while holding them power on the phone. you will see the bootloader mode
<fairct> dat_step3: there are hardware keys you can hold down normally to do that
<Zarmaka> plars: Yes
<dat_step3> ah i did that
<dat_step3> i've booted into that already
<odb36> try to load the image
<Zarmaka> ingar159: How and where?
<VikenEndo> ok then where do i download the two files from and how do i proceed on a custom recovery?
<montdouan> PIN code is never asked to me when I start the machine. very strange
<samurai> is exist a flashable version (via recovery) of Ubuntu Phone for Galaxy Nexus (maguro)?
<om26er> dat_step3, now fastboot oem unlock will work
<odb36> there should be button named "Try ubuntu"
<dat_step3> the command "sudo fastboot oem unlock" returns the error "command not found"
<renkinao> I can't unlock my nexus7 boot on ubuntu ?! wtf ?
<odb36> then follow these instructions - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<ingar159> <Zarmaka> in android or on another phone
<VikenEndo> but i cant add the repos to the whichever file i need to
<plars> dat_step3: actually, iirc you need to just hold volume-down when turning the device on, but I don't have a nexus7 in front of me at the moment
<om26er> VikenEndo, first unlock the bootloader then paste the files since unlocking the bootloader erases everything on the phone
<weisso5> #nexus7 is hanging on "D/SensorService(  130): nuSensorService thread starting..." any suggestions?
<Zarmaka> ingar159: Nowhere to do it from Ubuntu? I did the full remove thingy
<dat_step3> ok so fastboot is a device thing. i understand that now. i'm already in that. the command for that doesn't work for me....
<om26er> dat_step3, you don't have fastboot installed
<David___> odb36: i doesn't really understand the instruction and how i can flash the image?
<om26er> dat_step3, sudo apt-get install android-tools-fastboot
<gaurav_> how to install through windows os
<gaurav_> ?
<nexus7user> youtube.com not too slick, loading loading loading
<ingar159> <Zarmaka> i havent seen any place or a settings app
<opaijavai> anyone has already try it on nexus 7? how it is?
<dat_step3> i've already gone through step one on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Guest25368> how to install through windows os
<dat_step3> so i have it installed and updated
<helicopter88> can anyone give me a tip? I just built an ubuntu package,but it's only 41 mb,what could be missing?
<Guest25368> pls provide me the link
<sergiusens> samurai: yes
<odb36> have you used ubuntu or other linux OS before?
<njosh> can someone help me configure network
<Drooid> I've got a problem with my Nexus 7
<nexus7user> opaijavai: it would be a dubious understatement to refer to it as unpolished
<David___> odb36: nothing, i am the first time on ubuntu to install it ;D
<dat_step3> what's the problem drooid?
<ddadon> Hey
<ingar159> <njosh> wifi or gsm
<odb36> it will be very hard then
<njosh> gsm
<noxx> how do you close apps??
<Drooid> The keyboard won't go away after I tried to login to gmail
<sergiusens> samurai: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/quantal-preinstalled-armel+maguro.zip and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<ddadon> Gsm does'nt work in france
<sam1am> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IohrSmurvqg&feature=player_embedded
<nexus7user> how do i update on nex7?
<plars> noxx: drag up from the bottom, release your finger on the icon that comes up, this brings up the HUD. Then press the X on that screen
<Drooid> oh, I scrolled to the search page and back to the home, and it's gone
<ingar159> <njosh> i would recomend you tring to remove your pin code
<renkinao> dat_step3
<ddadon> I've install ubuntu on my Galaxy Nexus, and Gsm doesn't work in france, somebody have an idea ?
<noxx> Thanks
<dat_step3> yes?
<njosh> how do i do that
<opaijavai> so, by now  is better stay with android on n7, and wait a few more weeks?
<popey> mhall119: it's been nearly 3 hours, has someone made a terminal app yet? ☺
<Drooid> But, I've got all of the demo things, like texts (lol on a tablet), should they be there after installing?
<renkinao> dad_step, how you unlock the lock screen ? :'(
<dat_step3> renkinao
<chilllaaah> hi 1 question when i wanna deploy the image to my nexus 4, do i need internet this time to download the image? cause my nexus 4 is my internet connection actually
<David___> odb36: do you have skype?
<jounih> opaijavai: unless you want to start developing apps, yes
<plars> popey: of course, it's 'adb shell' :)
<montdouan> same probkem ddadon, but from belgium
<popey> heh
<ubuntuphonebrick> <ddadon> there are 2 binaries Galaxy Nexus 	  maguro 	  takju or yakju
<ddadon> montdouan: Francophone ?
<ingar159> <njosh> i dont kown og to do that in ubuntu but if you have another cell phon you can use that
<tymonn> is it normal that the ubuntuOS is stuck like at 80%?
<jounih> this release is really aimed for people who want to start writing apps and contributing to development
<montdouan> ddadon: oui
<Aaronnkk> im installing on a nexus 4, and after issuing the phablet-flash -b command its stalling when pushing autodeploy.zip, I thought it might be a memory issue, so i erased the majority of data on the phone and retried but still holding at the same command, has anyone else experienced this?
<ddadon> AH super
<CaseyB> I am trying to install Ubuntu Phone from my work mac.  Is there a way to get the phablet-tools outside of apt?
<fairct> chilllaaah: personally I wouldn't recommend risking losing your internet to try this...
<odb36> yes
<renkinao> dat_step3 my N7 boot on ubuntu, but i can't unlock the lock screen, an idea ?
<ddadon> Donc oui je pense que c'est un probleme de Bande de frequence
<opaijavai> ok, i've bought an n7 today for ubuntu. at least the wifi can be shoutdown?
<odb36> odb_88
<odb36> find me
<fairct> CaseyB: you can flash the zips through custom recovery
<tymonn> is it normal that the ubuntuOS is stuck like at 80%?
<Sephiroth_> One question, is there GSM support on the Galaxy Nexus? For calls and sms i mean. I can't get a signal.
<ddadon> montdouan: Je pense que c'est un probleme de Bande de frequence
<tymonn> is it normal that the ubuntuOS is stuck like at 80%?
<Zarmaka> it downloads before flashing though, so it should be done downloading by the time your phone goes off the grid
<om26er> CaseyB, try searching the internet for how to unlock galaxy nexus on mac
<montdouan> ddadon: en ce qui me concerne, a aucun moment il ne me demande le code PIN de ma carte SIM
<stylemistake> tymonn: where?
<ddadon> montdouan: On a pas les meme qu'aux US donc...
<opaijavai> i read that is one of the issues, the wifi can't be shoutdown is always on ?
<ianblenke> hooray, it works!
<David___> odb36: can we chat there?
<Zarmaka> Anyway to type in or remove PIN code in Ubuntu?
<cy__> thanks guys for your help
<tymonn> stylemistake: after the deploy
<David___> odb36: and you can tell me step by step?
<om26er> opaijavai, yeah, read that as well
<ddadon> montdouan: Je vais essayer d'enlever le pin de ma sim pour voir
<ddadon> montdouan: Je test et je te tien au courant ! :)
<kanazky> hey
<stylemistake> tymonn: in recovery?
<odb36> yes
<napster> How can I unlock the screen? :)
<kanazky> Has anyone got Ubuntu Touch to work on the Samsung Galaxy S3?
<montdouan> ddaon: merci
<dat_step3> renkinao i'm still trying to get ubuntu on my nexus 7. i'm stuck in the unlocking process.
<plars> napster: drag from the right side of the screen to the left
<napster> kanazky: No S3 images so far
<tymonn> stylemistake: yes there is an android with something spinning on his belly and the loading bar is stuck like at 80%
<David___> odb36: please add me nickname is :    daavidyoo   from Germany
<napster> plars: ah thanks
<renkinao> dat_step3 it's work ! you need some help ?
<kanazky> napster: thanks
<toby> hi
<David___> odb36: without 'from Germany' ;D
<stylemistake> tymonn: phone?
<stylemistake> model
<Zarmaka> Anyway to type in or remove PIN code in Ubuntu?
<tymonn> gnexus gsm
<tymonn> stylemistake: gnexus gsm
<iDoiStuff> lol, android and belly. that sounds adorable.
<noxx> how do insert you pin number? I can't connect to my operator to make calls :(
<dat_step3> renkinao i do. question, after i enter the "sudo fastboot oem unlock" what do i do on the device?
<stylemistake> tymonn: this is not good afaik
<toby> i have a probleme to update repository launchpad
<ianblenke> "People Recently in Touch"... that seems like a bit of a privacy concern.
<toby> some ideas?
<thexyz> tymonn: that's ok, keep waiting
<stylemistake> try rebooting into bootloader
<dat_step3> renkinao: it's currently sitting on the < waiting for device >
<lallenlowe> is there a way to get to a terminal???
<tymonn> thexyz: 10min now
<thexyz> tymonn: it took ~10-15 minutes for me
<Articx> for the folks that still have problem with "adbd cannot run as root in production builds" that i had, an Lock/Unlock from adb did fix it for me. Now everything works like it should :)
<tymonn> thexyz: did yours stuck like at 80?
<toby> hi all, i need help
<ianblenke> lallenlowe: adb shell ?
<lallenlowe> is that all?
<thexyz> tymonn: more like ~70%
<lallenlowe> that's too bad
<noxx> I can't make calls! please help!
<tymonn> ITS ALIVE! thanks thexyz and stylemistake
<napster> ok, how to take a few screenshots?
<renkinao> dat_step3 you have the bootloader screen on your nexus ?
<stylemistake> tymonn: booted?
<tymonn> rebooted at least stylemistake
<toby> someone have a probleme to update repository?
<dat_step3> renkinao yeah, that screen is up. it says start at the top (of which i can't click on) and it still says that the status is locked.
<Zarmaka> Anyway to type in or remove PIN code in Ubuntu, cant connect to operator :(
<tymonn> stylemistake: YES
<shadyKhan> so has anyone figured out a way to install this via windows or do i have to use ubuntu live cd or install the full os
<stylemistake> tymonn: :)
<kanazky> For those of you who can't make calls, you are sure you are using the GSM version of the nexus right?
<renkinao> dat_step3 6.Boot the device by pressing the power button (pointed by an arrow with Start on the screen).
<montdouan> yes kanasky
<fluxim> does the install replace recovery?
<napster> Keyboard stays there when trying to use Gmail app. Looks like a bug
<thexyz> fluxim: yes
<llstarks> i'm so impressed with how the preview release has been handled. cyanogen sources made me very happy.
<renkinao> dat_step3 the the wiki.ubuntu.com
<thexyz> fluxim: it replaces recovery with cwm
<petar_> it dont work
<stylemistake> tymonn: after next 15 minutes you'll decide to flash android back :)
<fluxim> ok thats nice, had that before! thanks
<maxjezy> well, i got it working
<llstarks> wait,the recovery is cwm?
<maxjezy> phone got hot
<llstarks> why not twrp?
<thexyz> llstarks: apparently
<ben1066> Is the source code for qml-phone-shell avaliable?
<om26er> napster, report it for the keyboard
<maxjezy> slow, laggy
<tymonn> stylemistake: i have CWM still right?
<kanazky> How do those of you who are using it, enjoying the device?
<the_jeebster> if I install the dev preview on my nexus 4, can I swap between the two OS or does ubuntu become the primary?
<Noucki> Hi !
<dat_step3> renkinao: so you start the device up when on the desktop it says "< waiting for device >"?
<stylemistake> tymonn: if you flashed using the official way, then it got rewritten
<petar_> which root-program is the best ?
<napster> om26er: ok
<bpultimate> the_jeebster:  It wipes your Andorid
<fairct> the_jeebster: it replaces your os
<baaba> so i unlocked a fresh nexus 4 (bootloader says "LOCK STATE - unlocked") and did a cold boot to android, then ran phablet-flash -b
<petar_> occam ?
<om26er> the_jeebster, you can keep only one os but reverting is pretty straight forward
<the_jeebster> yikes, guess I should make a backup :)
<Guest71552> Is there any way to close apps in the touch preview ?
<the_jeebster> I wish I had an extra n4 just for testing
<montdouan> Stupid question: where is the parameter screen? I can even not change the clock
<renkinao> dat_step3, my devices was already unlocked with windows, I can't help you more on this step :s
<Noucki> Anybody managed to install Ubuntu on the Nexus 4 ? I personnaly have a black screen :<
<MostHated> with a CWM backup, where does it save it to?
<baaba> after 20 some minutes, the file was sent, and i get "The device needs to be unlocked for the following to work" "< waiting for device >"
<fairct> the_jeebster: I wish I didn't have a toro nexus :)
<stylemistake> Guest71552: half-swipe from bottom -> X
<OpException> Kanazky: It seems like a pretty sweet demo of how things will look. but it's not really usable. I'm diggin' it.
<eth2> got it on my nexus, but now there is no sms/tele/gsm :3
<baaba> and the device rebooted itself into the bootloader
<renkinao> Euh, les francais , sa marche la musique chez vous ?
<dat_step3> renkinao: how did you unlock with windows?
<twtww> <Noucki> Unlocked?
<Noucki> Ah bonjour
<the_jeebster> fairct: ha, not bad. could be worse. I stuck with my G1 for a good two years after launch
<rmcsc> dat_step3: Using adb bootloader unlock, no?
<Noucki> J'arrive pas à  l'installer perso xD
<montdouan> opexception: same for me, it looks like a demo !
<liecno> renkinao: nope
<rmcsc> the_jeebster: How the heck is that bad? The G1 is an amazing little machine.
<ddadon> Qui est Francophone ?
<kanazky> OpException: you think it would work for day to day operations at this point? Or more of a try then flash back?
<doomlord> How is ubuntu-tablet as a *developper environment*
<Noucki> J'ai téléchargé la version CWM en .zip mais il Black Screen
<Noucki> Moi
<dat_step3> renkinao: in windows? i thought that was a linux thing. i must be wrong.
<twtww> Noucki:  Can't understand...
<montdouan> I have false tweets, contacts, stuff like that
<Guest20131> renkinao: je sais pas je n'ai pas de idevice compatible
<baaba> nothing's happening, and if i select Start from the bootloader, it boots back into android
<Sephiroth_> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to read the GSM card on the Galaxy Nexus?
<the_jeebster> rmsc: not bad, just slow compared to more modern devices and lack of support
<renkinao> dat_step3 with nexus toolkit, it's very easy
<OpException> kanazky, no way will you be able to daily-drive this.
<ogra_> montdouan, thats why its called demo :)
<Noucki> I was saying I've got problem booting Ubuntu
<mattlmiller> will the Ubuntu os come out for Verizon's nexus
<dat_step3> thanks, let me do this and i'll get back to you.
<Nishy> Anyone of you tried installing via CWM instead of from Ubuntu? Does it work fine?
<Guest68233> wasted 2 hours. Its unusable. Installed Android again. But I am not disappointed. I am more eager than ever to get Ubuntu now. Very good demo.
<twtww> twtww:Not too much problems.
<renkinao> liecno deja sa tourne ^
<baaba> i'm thinking the device isn't supposed to boot after the new image is sent to the phone?
<Noucki> I've got a blackscreen while booting
<Noucki> But ADB works
<renkinao> dat_step3 ok, look on xda for more details
<mhall119> mattlmiller: check XDA forums, people are already working on it
<baaba> or am i wrong?
<dat_step3> renkinao: thanks, let me do this real quick and i'll get back to you
<napster> Easiest way to take screenshots : Use DDMS :)
<fluxim> I did a recovery with cvm after having problems with the installation and getting a locked screen, but know it worked. So there are certain problems with locked screen and restarting the install and try to install on recovery mode.
 * napster is finding uby interesting on GNex :)
<baaba> i mean, before it actually flashes the image
<montdouan> I thought it was a usable demo, I could phone with and so on. But here I can even not change the clock, read my contacts, etc
<eth2> i thought the same :3
<zKarp1> is there a way the tweak settings? GUI prefered
<mhall119> zKarp1: not yet, no
<mhall119> zKarp1: apart from the indicators at the top
<ddadon_> montdouan: Toujours la ?
<montdouan> ddadon: oui
<noxx_> How do I insert my pin number so I can make phone calls??
<noxx_> does anyone know?
<odb36_> join the new ubuntu phone forum - http://www.uposforum.com/
<OpException> it has VERY limited functionality. But it does show off the semantics of using the device, and allow some devs to start hacking away at it, which was the whole goal of this preview anyway.
<Mark__> Hi all. Did anyone have any issues with the quantal-preinstalled-system-armel+grouper.img md5sum not matching?
<montdouan> same problem noxx here.... don"'t know
<ddadon_> montdouan: Je boot la
<djalexc> hi help me please on the 3rd step
<ben1066> Mark__: try again, likely a transmission failure
<awe> noxx_, not yet implemented...   the preview *only* works with unlocked SIMs
<shaun> HI there followed thwe]]
<fluxim> the keyboard seems really small to me. the ui is amazing and nice to explore..
<rmcsc> awe: Unlocked SIMs or unlocked phones?
<llstarks> split
<zKarp1> atleast is there a way to clear off all the "demo" stuff. Like contacts, messages, etc etc. ?
<stylemistake> odb36_: useless
<ben1066> It's on the wiki zKarp1
<ogra_> rmcsc, all nexus phones are unlocked :)
<incomplete> Hello
<plars> awe: is there some dbus method that can be called to unlock the sim through ofono? or is there more to it than that?
<odb36_> its new
<baaba> anyone? i'm stuck with the flashing; phablet-flash is "waiting for device" while the device boots into the bootloader
<awe> plars, no
<zKarp1> Ah thanks ben1066
<napster> How to remove an app from the running list?
<jishnu7> Hey, can we install any app from ubuntu repo to touch ?
<eth2> how do i close apps?
<llstarks> if i have my way, i'll have this running on cdma+lte
<awe> plars, and yes there's more to it than that
<shaun> bloody keyboard lol well i follwed the instructions on how to install ubuntu on my nexus 7 and i have a issue were the terminal seems to hang with this quantal-preinstalled-boot-armel+grouper.img: OK Pushing /home/shaun/Downloads/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<ben1066> napster: only way I've found is to kill it from ssh
<baaba> tried it a few time now but the same thing always happens
<trsohmers> Greetings
<plars> awe: ok, figured as much
<rmcsc> odb36_: Not really. Look at the Sprint and Verizon ones. ;)
<napster> ben1066: hmm, that is terrible UX
<ben1066> shaun: It'll take a while
<incomplete> @<baaba> change your usb cable
<mhall119> napster: go to the app, swipe up from the bottom until you get the HUD search icon
<meetingology> incomplete: Error: "<baaba>" is not a valid command.
<ben1066> It's a big fine
<weisso5_> adb push is slow
<rmcsc> Pardon, that last message was to ogra_ !
<fairct_> llstarks: toro?
<ben1066> file*
<stylemistake> odb36_: but people are still going to use xda, mostly
<mhall119> in the HUD overlay is an X to close the app
<napster> mhall119: ok
<trsohmers> how long did it take for you guys to install?
<ben1066> napster: Yes, but it's a developer preview not a final product
<trsohmers> not including downloading
<llstarks> fairct_, d2vzw
<rmcsc> napster: I've not run it but have read it a couple times, so I think it's swipe up, then press the X.
<fairct_> llstarks: aww shucks :P
<mhall119> trsohmers: about 10 minutes to install, longer if you include the download time
<mhall119> on an N7
<shaun> cheers <ben1066> thought id done something wrong :-)
<trsohmers> mhall119: I've been stuck on pushing autodeploy.zip for the past 20 minutes
<montdouan> How to unlock the sim ???
<baaba> incomplete: seriously?
<llstarks> fairct_, canonical did the best thing possible imho. i'm going to that porting meeting
<napster> mhall119: rmcsc ok, got it
<baaba> trsohmers: it can take more than 20 minutes
<napster> thanks
<ddadon_> montdouan: : ça marche :D
<OpException> it took me maybe 15 mins to download and install. but that was well before the repo was getting hammered, so I had good download speed.
<step2> renkinao: you still here?
<rmcsc> ben1066: Developer preview. So if I make an app I can test it here? Is there any way to install apps? Perhaps adb install?
<apardo> hi. there are some people porting ubuntuphone tu S3 ?
<fairct_> llstarks: porting meeting?
<trsohmers> baaba: Download was fine... it's been stuck on this one operation for 20 minutes
<ddadon_> montdouan: J'ai enlever le code pin depuis un autre phone et ça a marché !
<step2> renkinao: i'm back with a different name. lost connection.
<montdouan> ddadon: tu as fait comment exactement?
<mikey_> Hey, after install Ubuntu on my Phone, can i restore a nandroid backup with CWM?
<renkinao_> step2 yes
<montdouan> ddadon; h aok !
<ben1066> rmcsc: with the Ubuntu SDK you can make applications for it
<ryansipes> Has anyone figured out where contact's pictures are stored on the device?  I'd like to import some of mine.
<ben1066> and push them to the device
<rmcsc> mikey_: If you didn't overwrite the recovery, I believe you can.
<fairct_> mikey_: yes, apparently that is possible
<baaba> trsohmers: specifically it's taking about 1100 seconds to push the package on the device for me
<montdouan> ddadon: je savais meme pas qu'on pouvait faire ca
<step2> renkinao still working on rooting from windows, the download was missing a file i need.
<rmcsc> ben1066: So they push to the phone, right?
<ben1066> mikey_: so long as you copy it from your phone first
<OpException> I haven't had any luck getting the device to connect as USB msc device.
<ben1066> rmcsc: yes, but not via adb
<montdouan> ddadon: merci, je vasi faire de meme !
<stylemistake> ryansipes: you figured out how to use contacts?
<llstarks> fairct_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<trsohmers> baaba: Taking? So you're still on the same part?
<rmcsc> ben1066: Alright, thanks.
<Mark__> ben1066: Tried it 3 times now but still getting same. I'll restart the router as Virgin Media have been known to have crappy firmware causing corrupt downloads
<ryansipes> stylemistake, Figured out how to make new ones and delete the sample ones
<OpException> how would you get your nandroid backup onto the device to restore back to android with CWM
<OpException> ?
<shaun> so should i just leave it connected and leave it for a hour ;_)
<ryansipes> stylemistake, Now looking at adding pictures
<renkinao_> step2 the download of ? my name has changed now it's renkinao_
<stylemistake> ryansipes: bravo
<baaba> trsohmers: yes i've been trying a few times but can't get the image to be actually installed on the device
<fluxim> Is there a OTA option with ubuntu for phones or do i have to flash every new version and all my data are gone?
<icota_> hey! can any of you guys actually running it please run: echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP and echo $GDMSESSION
<ben1066> OpException: flash stock android and push it through adb or so?
<BlackFang171> does anyone know how to connect to a hidden wifi network?
<trsohmers> baaba: What device? I've got a Nexus 10
<ben1066> Probably an easier way :P
<weisso5_> Nexus7 is stuck on "nuSensorService thread starting..." any idea what that means?
<baaba> it seems to successfully upload the image to the sd card, but stops short of flashing it
<step2> renkinao_ the installation of the SDK packages
<baaba> trsohmers: nexus 4
<awe> BlackFang171, you have to be brave and work with NM connection files directly
<mikey_> ben1066: what you mean with copy it from your phone?
<step2> renkinao_ it's missing the extra package
<ryansipes> stylemistake, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<ben1066> mikey_:  make sure it's on your PC first
<ben1066> The backup
<baaba> i guess i'll try another usb cable then
<fairct_> llstarks: oh cool! thanks
<ben1066> I'm fairly sure it'll get overriden otherwise
<trsohmers> baaba: My device just restarted
<mikey_> A ok
<OpException> I've had no luck with hidden WiFi networks.
<step2> renkinao_ though i'm unsure if i even need it. it's just a usb driver.................. which i should already have
<awe> hidden network support has not yet been implemented in the new network indicator
<renkinao_> step2 what you mean by sdk ?
<ryansipes> stylemistake, That gave me some info to SSH to the phone
<step2> http://www.thesuperusersguide.com/instructions-for-windows.html
<stylemistake> ryansipes: wow
<shaun> bloody hell its come to life :-)
<rmmmpl> it says Grouper is supported for Touch, then it says Nakasi OR Nakasig if you should wanna restore. does this mean we can install the preview on Tilapia?
<stylemistake> ryansipes: now i think i've rushed to reflash android back
<step2> renkinao_  http://www.thesuperusersguide.com/instructions-for-windows.html
<ryanteck> Hello?
<rmcsc> Hello ryanteck.
<step2> renkinao_ did you use something else?
<jbooth> OpException: Release notes say that. You can do it manually through NetworkManager.
<renkinao_> step2 one moment, i look your link
<eth2> i cant even use the calculator ...
<Phryyyk> can anyone tell me if it is possible to flash it via OSX?
<Modna> Hey, anyone know if terminal exists on this?
<Estragon> I can't find the adress bar on the browser
<jbooth> Cut&paste from a desktop which has it setup to the phone
<ryanteck> One question about it, is the image meant to contain all the information about the people?
<Tassadar> weisso5_: you're not dual-booting it, right?
<weisso5_> Tassadar: correct
<awe> Modna, no terminal
<awe> ssh is your best friend
<ryanteck> Bit sad about the fact its a phone that uses HTML5 yet it can't connect to 3G :C
<awe> see rel notes for explanation
<fluxim> where to find the settings inside ubuntu for phones?
<plars> Modna: not yet, but you can get to a shell through 'adb root; adb shell; ubuntu_chroot shell'
<trsohmers> baaba: It's flashing for me :D ...good luck
<step2> renkinao_ oh i get it. this is installing adb on windows
<Zero_> Hello there
<incomplete> phablet-flash throws an error any idea? adb root say: adbd cannot run as root in production builds
<awe> plars, ssh is the recommended approach due to PID namespaces
 * napster wants to develop a quick test app for this. 
<Tassadar> weisso5_: how did you install it, that ubuntu installer or ZIP in recovery?
<renkinao_> step2 ok
<plars> awe: ah, true
<Modna> Thanke awe. Is SSH'ing into it possible?
<dexbg> Anyone got it running ?
<awe> yes
<awe> see release notes
<Nishy> Is anyone flashing via twrp/cwm?
<eth2> even music seems to be an fake app?
<weisso5_> Tassadar: ubuntu installer, $ phablet-flash -b
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<Zero_> Anyone know's why I can't place calls?
<Tassadar> that's weird
<awe> you can ssh via wifi or via USB with adb port forwarding
<Tassadar> but I'm getting that too
<Tassadar> on first boot or did you reboot before?
<weisso5_> Tassadar: first
<plars> awe: they'll need to install ssh first though
<renkinao_> step2 it's ok, when you're unlocked you can use linux& install ubuntu
<plars> Modna: so go in over adb first, install ssh, then ssh to it using the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Access_the_device_over_SSH
<crypticmofo> anyone have a link showing ubuntu os working on nexus device ?
<step2> yeah, i've just got to get my device unlocked
<rmcsc> crypticmofo: probably up on youtube already
<shaun> am off thanks for the advice now lets play with nexus 7 running ubuntu :-)
<rmcsc> crypticmofo: here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsZ5geVerHc
<noxx_> I've fixed the locked SIM thing
<crypticmofo> thanks
<noxx_> Now I can't answer my phone...
<_panzersajt> I would like to get some info on porting ubuntu touch to other devices. I have a omap4460 based tablet right now and as I know Galaxy Nexus is also based on omap4460
<Vivien_> hi all
<renkinao_> very long to boot right ?
<noxx_> I rings but the screen doesn't turn on
<awe> _panzersajt, porting guide coming soon
<Vivien66> One person speak french for help me to install ubuntu on my nexus 7 ? :x
<fluxim> there are no loading sceens inside the new os, thats weired
<noxx_> Does anyone know how to answer the phone?
<ninjai> Is it not yet possible to flash my galaxy nexus from windows?
<renkinao_> vivien66 oui ?
<Vivien66> renkinao_: bonjour :)
<awe> noxx_, you should get a pop-up that allows you to answer a call if things are working correctly
<awe> noxx_, what device?
<rmcsc> ninjai: You have a custom recovery on your device, say CWM?
<noxx_> Maguro
<afix> does the nexus 7 version actually have any functional parts?
<renkinao_> vivien66 quelque chose ne vapas?
<afix> it seems there is only a browser
<ninjai> rmcs, I do have CWM
<afix> thats all
<awe> noxx_, do you get a ringtone?
<noxx_> yes i do
<afix> tell me if i'm missing something
<_panzersajt> awe thanks and where will it be available?
<shrik> afix: not much, by the looks of things
<ninjai> rmcsc, I do have CWM**
<Doriftuh> hi
<weisso5_> Tassadar: there is also a load error on "libnvcap_video.so"
<Vivien66> renkinao_: j'ai une n7, et je voudrais installer ubuntu dessus mais je comprend pas grand chose au tuto en anglais du site ubuntu :/
<ogra_> afix, video player too
<afix> shrik: the nexus 4 version is better?
<fluxim> how do i reboot the phone inside the new os? and where are the settings??
<awe> _panzersajt, it was supposed to be up today, so at this point tomorrow sometime
<Zero_> Why can't I place or recieve calls?
<Tassadar> weisso5_: that one is okay
<afix> ogra_: doesn't work for me
<Doriftuh> i have a nexus 7 and can't install it because of the following error: Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<shrik> ogra_: doesn't work for me either
<renkinao_> vivien66 tu as deja fait quoi sur ta n7 ?
<ogra_> afix, it is a deveoper preview so people start writing apps
<afix> yep, sure
<shrik> afix: haven't tried it on my n4, and don't really plan to..
<ogra_> afix, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<Vivien66> renkinao_:  c'est possible de continuer en pm ? ^^ ya trop de monde!
<_panzersajt> awe and one last question where it will be? on dev.ubuntu.com?
<Doriftuh> does anybody have an idea why i can't install it?
<weisso5_> Tassadar:  and then before the welcome message, "E/btMacWriter(  133): Failed to copy bt adress from partition"
<renkinao_> vivien66 oui mais je sais pas trop comment faire >.<
<awe> most likely, but I'm not privy to the exact location
<_panzersajt> awe thanks
<Tassadar> that one too, there is actually nothing related to actual error
<rmcsc> Download phablet-armhf + system-grouper from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<awe> _panzersajt, might be linked to the updated rel notes
<shadyKhan> can i install this with a live cd?
<rmmmpl> Dorifthu: do you have the 3G version of N7?
<awe> noxx_, might  be related to the PIN on your SIM
<awe> what was your workaround?
<rmmmpl> i am trying to figure out if it is supported
<rmcsc> ninjai Download phablet-armhf + system-grouper from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<napster> where are those app development tutorials x-(
<fluxim> where can i find the settings inside ubuntu for phones?
<zAo^2> Can someone point me to information of the display server used?
<afix> ogra_, shrik: at least you'd expect something like a turn off menu :D
<awe> fluxim, the indicators are it.  There's no "global" settings application
<_panzersajt> awe maybe this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<shrik> afix: just remembered, the notepad application works also, in its own limited way
<mihok> Are the phones listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install the only ones able to get ubuntu on their phone?
<odb36_> porting is still not available
<rmcsc> ninjai: Make a nandroid backup of your device (back this up to the computer, just in case), and flash those two files I told you to download. First phablet and then grouper.
<awe> _panzersajt, yes!
<ninjai> rmcsc this: "quantal-preinstalled-recovery-armel+grouper.img " ??
<fluxim> awe: by indicators u meen the top bar?
<afix> shrik: yep, but it seems it looses the notes after a reboot
<awe> fluxim, yes
<menelkir> when I see the link of "touch/porting", I just run to the link and... "stay tuned" :/
<odb36_> tomorow should be released the official instructions
<awe> you can drag down from the top bar to access individual indicators
<giorat> Can I make a dualboot on galaxy nexsus with android and ubuntu os????
<ogra_> mihok, until someone ports it
<awe> giorat, no
<giorat> are you sure awe?
<awe> yes
<mikey_> For all people who will flash Ubuntu with a custom recovery: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2149705
<giorat> You can do dualboot of android rom...
<Guest4931> Just installed Ubuntu on my Nexus 7, but it's not reponsive to my touch on the screen
<mihok> ogra_, so trying the steps on a different android phone will most likely result in brick?
<baaba> alright awesome, switched to a real machine instead of a vm and now it started flashing
<fluxim> awe: so clear all the mockups or set an unlock code is not possible, cause there is no indicator for it?
<dimerbox> is there a list of phones it will work on ? have the galaxy SGH-896
<odb36_> How to install Ubuntu on Nexus 7 - http://www.uposforum.com/thread-7.html
<nocoast> Hai
<rmcsc> ninjai: quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip and quantal-preinstalled-system-armel+grouper.img
<dimerbox> i896*
<popey> odb36_: stop spamming your forum here
<awe> fluxim, correct
<giorat> why not a dualboot....
<ogra_> mihok, until someone ports it to that device, yes, i'm sure the xda devs will soon do many ports
<baaba> might be useful to mention on the wiki that vms might problematic for flashing?
<awe> giorat, I'm sure about dual boot
<rmcsc> giorat: It's difficult enough to dualboot Android.
<odb36_> popey, ok sry
<ingar195> gsm fix: remmove your pin code
<waa> ok I flash it on galaxy nexus and it get stuck on screen that say 14 tweets received and a clock and i can't interact with the device
<afix> bye, i'll come back later ^^
<ninjai> thanks rmcsc, I'll give it a shot
<rmcsc> ninjai: "[15:12] <odb36_> How to install Ubuntu on Nexus 7 - http://www.uposforum.com/thread-7.html"
<stylemistake> BEWARE OF DEVICE SPECIFIC ISSUES!!! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Device_Specific_Issues
<OpException> waa: slide from left to right
<fluxim> awe: ok thats crazy and the same thing is with rebooting the device or update it? update only with flashing it?
<muskamj> I'm sure this issue has come up before, but I just tried to install Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7.  When the tablet reboots, I get a blank black screen after the initial "Google" logo.  Any idea what went wrong?
<odb36_> many things
<odb36_> wait some time and restart the phone
<Guest4931> touchscreen doesn't work, and not listed in the device specific issues
<rmcsc> ninjai:  I sent you a link to UPOS forum. Remove the " from the link, woops! Good luck.
<step2> how long does it take for the device to be unlock?
<stylemistake> Guest4931: what's the phone?
<Guest4931> nexus 7
<popey> rmcsc: please stop spamming us with those forums links
<awe> fluxim, this is "developer preview"
<rmcsc> popey: My, oh, my. Such sensitivity. I only sent it once, copied from another user here.
<step2> renkinao_ i got it unlocked
<awe> meant to give the community the opportunity to get their hands on it early, understand the app model, kick the tires, contribute to the stack, ...
<step2> renkinao_ i just used linux and figured it out
<nocoast> ok
<nocoast> i have a question
<nocoast> i added the PPA
<nocoast> to debian
<rmcsc> ninjai: Reading that link I sent ya... well, it's wrong. Seems you can't trust links without reading.
<nocoast> i saw the supported distros
<nocoast> were all ubuntu
<sergiusens> exactly, not ready for prime use, but good to go for some code crunching
<fluxim> awe: Ok maybe developer preview is not even pre alpha, but where is the terminal to start as a developer? quick fix to that?
<dustyjam> hello, can i install the ubuntu image in the recovery mode?
<nocoast> Is there a way
<nocoast> to make the PPA work
<nocoast> with debian?
<awe> fluxim, checkout the release notes, it's explained...
<ianblenke> fluxim: adb shell?
<nocoast> or is there a way
<nocoast> i can get my hands
<awe> your best bet is install ssh
<kknikolas> actually the os crashes if you press on center screen while device starts up (is that only a bug on my gnex?)
<nocoast> on phablet-tools
<renkinao_> step2 ok now you can install ubuntu i think
<awe> and ssh into the container
<renkinao_> step2 i go afk
<sergiusens> nocoast: just install the source package and rebuild... or download the sources... lp:phablet-tools
<step2> renkinao_ alright
<ninjai> rmcsc, Doesn't look like I can run the installer from windows... or am I mistaken?
<llstarks> is the mailing list ahead of the web interface?
<awe> you can use adb shell / ubuntu_chroot shell, but that just chroot's into the container
<nocoast> sergiusens, where are the sources located?
<nocoast> i see the installer
<nocoast> touch
<nocoast> page
<nocoast> is there a link to the source?
<corndogs> hey everyone - Is the phone app supposed to work on my gnex? cuz it doesn't.
<nocoast> i have no problem building it
<sergiusens> nocoast: http://launchpad.net/phablet-tools
<Zarmaka> Anyone found a way to type in pin yet?
<nocoast> thank you very much kind friend
<kknikolas> corndogs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<ericvh> how long should boot take on Nexus 7, I'm getting a black screen of death after the google logo....
<montdouan> zarmaka, not possible, you have to remove your PIN code
<awe> Zarmaka, for your SIM?
<corndogs> montdouan: that would explain why mine hasn't been working
<markdomoszlai> Good evening. How can I get into the settings on ubuntu mobile? To remove the basic account and all those random tweets/people from my phone.
<weisso5_> ericvh: probably stuck on something, try $ adb logcat
<rmcsc> ninjai: That installer they link to isn't even for Ubuntu for phones. It's for a full-out Ubuntu. Disregard that link. Sorry.
<Guest55600> just installed on my galaxy nexus - i see the google logo at startup and then the black screen of death...
<llstarks> does anyone else think that ubuntu phone should've been gnu/linux instead of android/linux minus the ui? i would've liked some x11 drivers tbh. i guess x and wayland don't belong on phones yet.
<corndogs> Guest55600: wait a while, there's no boot animation
<Zarmaka> Yeah for SIM, gotta put it in another phone then to remove it
<corndogs> just to be sure
<Guest55600> ah!
<ninjai> rmcsc, that's what I thought.  Too bad! Thanks anyways.
<ninjai> For anyone who has it running, how does it compare to android?
<montdouan> corndogs, yes probably why it does not work on your isde. remove pin code and retry
<markdomoszlai> Well, its smoother for sure.
<markdomoszlai> But I cant see the settings menu?o.o
<icota_> llstarks: they are shipping wayland with these demo images, it might be that they're intending to use it in the future
<ogra_> markdomoszlai, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<corndogs> montdouan: Got it, thanks. Is there a reason it's lagging? maybe also the pin's fault?
<rmcsc> ninjai: Still, the first process I mentioned (downloading those two files) will work. Nandroid your installation (save it to your PC), then flash the zip files on the device using CWM. Should work.
<corndogs> it looked pretty smooth in all the videos I've seen, but I'm getting some lag.
<markdomoszlai> No lagg at all on Nexus 4. Smooth as butter.
<ericvh> adb logcat shows last operation waiting for nuSensorService...
<doomlord> how is this from a developpers perspective. can you run C++,openGL|ES graphical applications on it similar to android-NDK
<weisso5_> ericvh: i'm stuck on the same thing too
<doomlord> just with C++, no javaneeded
 * guest28 Hey all. I want to know if anyone have install from OSX to nexus ?
<some12> anybody know if we can dual boot the dev. edition using multiROM?
<ogra_> some12, nope
<some12> too bad :(
<Tassadar> wait
<ericvh> kk, thanks weisso5_, guess we wait for an update...
<Tassadar> a
<Endox> did you guys find some settings menu?
<Guest4931> touchscreen worked now, just a long wait
<montdouan> corndogs. Not due to PIN issue. i also have lags on my galaxy nexus
<Tassadar> while util I make it workin!
<rmcsc> guest28: I believe your best option is virtualizing Ubuntu using VMware and installing from there.
<Guest55600> so, what is everyone else's impression on this, so far ?
<llstarks> icota_, but there's still the point that we can't run ubuntu armel/armhf in a desktop way on our phones. i'd be quite content skipping over free x11 drivers like lima and freedreno if canonical can convince manufacturers to use wayland binaries for display in 2014.
<yugnip> guest28 host os for adb should not matter
<guest28> @rmcsc thx
<Modna> SSH works great, Basically hammering it with installs to see what works. XBMC is installing. Who knows what will crash or whatever
<meetingology> guest28: Error: "rmcsc" is not a valid command.
<corndogs> ok, thanks. I can't wait for this to get stable, but after a while I'll probably switch to ParanoidAndroid.
<Guest55600> lol
<Modna> If I install software, should it show up in the applications menu?
<corndogs> but still, i think a CONGRATULATIONS is in order to Ubuntu. :)
<Guest55600> i've been on paranoid android so far
<corndogs> corndogs out!
<icota_> llstarks: you will probably get that, making qtwayland run on android egl is trivial
<Guest55600> i am thinking i'll be here for a bit, and go back
<zAo^2> Modna: does it run Xorg?
<generalsnus> Soo.. Anyone trying to figure out if ubuntu can be installed on motorola xoom?
<llstarks> icota_, but you need drivers still right? i'd want blobs and open-source stuff
<odb36_> no for now
<menelkir> generalsnus: afaik, not yet
<rmcsc> generalsnus: Soon, probably. Give them some time.
<kaiser10123> hey
<menelkir> generalsnus: the developer preview is (atm) only for nexus devices
<odb36_> maibe tomorrow there will be information for porting other devices
<mmike|2> Anyone has a confirmation that grouper image works for tilapia devices? Can't find any clear answers...
<icota_> llstarks: yes, but it makes using blobs that much easier
<menelkir> odb36_: im dying for, at least, start porting to tab2 7
<nocoast> mmike|2,
<nocoast> im sure it does
<Modna> zAo^2 - Don't know yet
<nocoast> but i doubt
<nocoast> youll get
<nocoast> RIL
<nocoast> Im sure you can get it to boot
<trompette> hey guys !
<UbuntuHorn> sorry, just joined, but i assume cdimage.ubuntu.com is getting stuck on waiting response because people are slamming it?
<nocoast> just dont expect RIL
<rmcsc> mmike|2: It should, but 3G won't work. Same as Android ROMs.
<fairct_> generalsnus: I recommend checking on xda... there are already people porting on there for some devices
<kaiser10123> i have a verizon galaxy nexus that i only use as a wifi device is there way to flash gsm version on it since i dont need phone function
<Modna> I did a simple 'apt-get install xbmc' and we will see where that goes
<zAo^2> Modna: thanks. Since you have SSH access, a `ps -ef` should reveal that, right?
<odb36_> yes
<helicopter88> I'm porting it to htc evo 3d
<Yugge> Can't seem to make any call, is there anything I can do?
<odb36_> there is a lot of traffic now
<nocoast> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<rmcsc> Modna: So, wait, you installed terminal? Pushed it from the pc?
<nocoast> isnt relevant
<odb36_> and downloads should be very slow
<nocoast> right?
<nocoast> there arent prebuilts?
<generalsnus> Im guessing XDA devs are going bananas with this new toy of a code ^^
<clbsfg> it take a long time to wait after flashed :(
<nocoast> are there prebuitls?
<robin-gloster_> Yugge have you got a pin on your sum?
<nocoast> for nexus10?
<nocoast> before i build from source
<UbuntuHorn> anyone know if there is an ereader app available for ubuntu touch yet?
<rmcsc> helicopter88: Good luck, man!
<trompette> i want to test the new tablet UI on x86, is it possible?
<guest28> I will try to install from OSX  to my nexus7
<UbuntuHorn> kindle/nook/something else
<rmcsc> Well, I gotta go. Be back later.
<helicopter88> rmcsc, installing right now
<rmcsc> Good luck to all!
<EnErGy> hi guys. where i can find short instructions how to build image?
<Yugge> robin-gloster_: 0000 only
<rmcsc> helicopter88: Sweet!
<fairct_> kaiser10123: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38294870&postcount=1315
<Yugge> I need to deactivate that right?
<hallofelix00> hi
<ogra_> EnErGy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute
<Modna> I will test '`ps -ef`' once this download is complete. Tethered to my phone at work so i'm only getting about 85 kb/s
<Guest55600> anyone know how long to wait after the flash ? - i saw the google screen and nothing since
<robin-gloster_> Yugge that won't work sadly, pins aren't supported right now
<baaba> how do i kill an app?
<robin-gloster_> Yugge right
<Drooid> how do i take a screenshot
<hallofelix00> I have a question : Where can I download ubuntu phone for NEXUS 4 ? Link
<napster> baaba: Swap from bottom to top
<rmcsc> baaba: swipe up, press x on hud
<Modna> it does it in the ubuntu install process
<rmcsc> out now, seriously.
<Modna> you don't manually download the software
<napster> Drooid: Do you have DDMS?
<Drooid> DDMS?
<baaba> hmm, doesn't do anything
<napster> never mind
<Drooid> ok
<baaba> left->right hides the app but bottom->up nothing happens
<Allexz> Hey guys, hope you dont mind another noob question in here, im quite new to ubuntu in general and when i sudo apt-get install phablet-tools i get the following error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  phablet-tools : Depends: python-requests but it is not installable.... please halp =)
<incomplete> I need help
<baaba> oh now i got it
<clbsfg> i still stuck at lock screen
<baaba> for some reason it's not very reliable
<Drooid> clbsfg~ swipe from right to left
<incomplete> falshing always throws adbd cannot run as root in production builds
<popey> Allexz: what version of ubuntu you on?
<MacHorn> anyone else stuck on downloading quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip   ?
<Scriptiz> Hello, does somebody have already installed Ubuntu on his nexus4 or nexus7 device? If so does it works fine?
<KHendrik> Good Evening folks
<IanWizard-Cloud> Allexz: ask in #ubuntu
<Mark__> "failed to copy '/tmp/tmpz0COOW' to '/cache/recovery/command': Permission denied" Device is connected fine and adb root returns no errors. Even tried running phablet-flash as sudo. Any suggestions?
<Allexz> popey. im using 12.04 desktop (live usb)
<menelkir> MacHorn: its downloading here
<redbmk> scriptiz: I have it on my nexus7
<redbmk> can't connect to hidden wifi though
<Bio__> Hi all, I am trying to put ubuntu on my nexus 7 and I have : Pushing /home/bio/Téléchargements/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<clbsfg> w00t!!!!
<Scriptiz> Tanks, I'll thus try to install it on my Nexus7 now :)
<clbsfg> really awesome!!@#@
<Allexz> Thanks IanWizard-Cloud !
<baaba> Bio__: keep waiting
<KHendrik> Bio__, just wait for it
<popey> Allexz: sudo apt-get update
<IanWizard-Cloud> Allexz: np
<Guest55600> clbsfg: how long did you have to wait ?
<redbmk> and it seems i'm logged in as some random person - maybe one of the developers?
<Bio__> ok thank you :)
<MacHorn> menelkir, i'm stuck with
<popey> Allexz: do that before trying to install phablet-tools
<sergiusens> Mark__: you are missing the -b
<Allexz> popey:  its done, no help.
<Guest81693> Hy guys, does anyone know how to access another user account from lock screen, than the guest account? Thanks :)
<MacHorn> Resolving cdimage.ubuntu.com (cdimage.ubuntu.com)... 91.189.92.168
<MacHorn> Connecting to cdimage.ubuntu.com (cdimage.ubuntu.com)|91.189.92.168|:80... connected.
<menelkir> MacHorn: maybe its because everyone is hammering the server :D
<popey> Allexz: we don't really support live installs, but you can enable universe in software sources
<Mark__> sergiusens: good point. :)
<MacHorn> HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
<MacHorn> menelkir, yeah...  weird that i can download the other files though
<popey> Allexz: which would enable you to find the python-requests package
<KHendrik> I have ubuntu touch running on my nexus 4 but now it is unreachable via adb ... can anyone help me fix this?
<MacHorn> same if i go into a browser menelkir...  can click and download most of the files, just not that one that phablet-flash is stuck on
<MacHorn> just sits forever
<dasunsrule32> So do we need to get our vendor files ourselves?
<F41LB0t> <testing>
<Allexz> popey:  would you be able to link to and or help me enable universe? :o
<F41LB0t> how install
<Noob-Bot> F41LB0t, The installation instructions are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<F41LB0t> </endtesting>
<menelkir> MacHorn: strange, cause ive tried to download some of them via browser to see if the speed increases, but im able to download via browser
<redbmk> anybody know if there's a settings page or anything?
<Mark__> sergiusens: I get "    The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.  quantal-preinstalled-system-armel+grouper.img: FAILED md5sum: WARNING: 1 computed checksum did NOT match" with -b. How can I clear the cache?
<sergiusens> Mark__: without -b, if you already have recovery, do adb reboot and manually deploy through the menus
<Bio__> for the "Pushing ...zip" I have to wait 10 ? 20 ? 40 minutes ?
<zAo^2> Noob-Bot: but thats for Ubuntu hosts only :(
<sergiusens> Mark__: bad download, delete the file
<Modna> KHendrik - With my nexus 10 I often lose ADB whent the screen turns off, then I have to turn the screen on, unplig the device, and plug it back in
<baaba> Bio__: vm on a slower machine took 20 minutes for me
<popey> Allexz: I would recommend installing Ubuntu tbh, you're going to have other issues later on I imagine
<Mark__> sergiusens: gotcha
<F41LB0t> mmhm
<baaba> Bio__: a faster machine did it in 2 minutes
<popey> Allexz: like running out of disk space
<Guest81693> Bio__: it work for me in great than 5 min.
<KHendrik> Modna, I did that already a few times
<Bio__> ok thanks
<MacHorn> weird menelkir
<ichbin_> allo
<Allexz> popey:  I'm sure you're right, thanks alot for the help :]
<dustyjam> can i install the image in recovery?
<MacHorn> same for me on both my computers (mac and 12.10), so not the computer
<MacHorn> and i know i can get to the site just fine
<cm35> can we get the iso touch for a normal installation on a WeTab?
<MacHorn> just not that file
<ichbin_> so, I've got the nexus 10, is Touch the one I want, or is there one coming out soon for tablets specifically
<robin-gloster_> mhall119: ubuntu-sdk on raring still broken?
<lollllllllllllll> Where can i download UUbuntu phone for Nexus 4 ???
 * MacHorn is a sad panda
<Guest55600> how long did you guys have to wait after the google screen (basically black screen of death) ?
<smojica> how long does it take to boot for the first time
<popey> lollllllllllllll: see the topic
<Guest55600> same question!
<smojica> lol
<CrSeth> can i install this through a custom recovery?
<F41L> zAo^, where's the windows installation instructions?
<dustyjam> can i install the image in recovery?
<yefim323> nope, fastboot
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-phone to: Discussion for all things regarding Ubuntu for Phones | This channel is logged to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | If nobody is here use http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/mobile | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone | INSTRUCTIONS HERE --->>> LOOK! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<skynyrd> Runs well but at the moment is completely unusable :-)
<step2> do i need to be in the bootloader to deploy the image?
<robin-gloster_> popey nice one ;)
<popey> ☺
<zAo^2> F41L: lol, they dont exist I guess.. I'm on Arch and Mac OSX, so I'm waiting too
<doomlord> but is this useable as a target for development :)
<EnErGy> ogra_ already looked on this, android layer is mostly cyangogen, where is ubuntu phone source code, and how to build it?
<Guest81693> h
<Modna> If I plug my N10 into a screen with a mouse and keyboard, should I see the full Ubuntu desktop?
<droidfreek> could someone tell me what partitions are affected by the installation?
<davidJFulde> hey all!
<dmj_nova> what's the keyboard being used in ubuntu phone?
<ericvh> hmmm..just tried running phablet-flash -- apparently there is already a new image update because it downloaded a new quantal-preinstalled...zip
<zAo^2> welcom davidJFulde
<Rick_> if I flash my phone, will I still be able to send/receive email and browse web (considering that things go well, and I reconfigure my email)
<ogra_> EnErGy, the UI you mean ?
<MarcoM> does anyone know if thers's a settings screen or something adaptiv?
<zAo^2> MarcoM: like the right top?
<EnErGy> ogra_ yes, everything that runs on top of it
<MarcoM> i could only use the guest account..
<Bio__> still pushing the zip file :(
<davidJFulde> Rick_ you will be able to send/recieve email through the Gmail webapp, and there is a browser as well. The keyboard is pretty crap
<der> does somebody know if you can already install ubuntu for android (eg on the galaxy s3) to use the "convergence" desktop ?
<ogra_> EnErGy, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet is the UI
<MarcoM> no something like, creating new accounts, delete existing one, ..
<lollllllllllllll> Where can i download Ubuntu phone for Nexus 4 ???
<smojica> still waiting
<yefim323> what is the package manager like?
<oneadvent> verizon galaxy nexus image -> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2159515
<F41LB0t> oneadvent, The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<yefim323> do we get all of apt-get?
<zAo^2> der: I dont know if the desktop works, bot it will only run on Nexus devices
<popey> lollllllllllllll: see the last link in the topic
<dasunsrule32> lollllllllllllll: /topic
<doomlord> will ubuntu-phone/tablet support something like USB mass storage mode ...connect cable and browse its filesystem from a PC
<davidJFulde> @lollllllllllllll I believe it is a few days away
<meetingology> davidJFulde: Error: "lollllllllllllll" is not a valid command.
<davidJFulde> lollllllllllllllL I believe it's a few days away
<helicopter88> what kind of logs I can take on ubuntu os?
<popey> davidJFulde: nope, see the /topic
<CrSeth> guys I get an error. after running phablet-flash. It says make sure your device is connected and has root. It has both. When i do "adb devices" is appears and "adb root" says adb is in root
<Bio__> yeah it works :) I have Ubuntu on my Nexus 4
<vinay427> same!
<redwan> is your android version 4.22?
<yefim323> you mean 4.2.2?
<der> my android id 4.1.2
<redwan> y
<davidJFulde> also: There is a pretty risky error is N4 right now: if the battery dies, you may need to completely reseat the battery to get it to turn on again (which involves taking the phone apart)
<der> version sorry
<KHendrik> ok if anyone else has problems with adb not finding your device avoid usb 3.0 ports use 2.x
<josh__> Does the device need to be rooted for install or just unlocked?
<bobweaver> Hello there I am haveing some troubles removing some older repos for qt5 I was wondering if I could get some help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1701133/     I just want the new proper one thanks
<MarcoM> zAo^2: no something like, creating new accounts, delete existing one, .. inho the guest account does not offer much functionality
<KHendrik> josh__, just unlocked
<KHendrik> josh__, root is os specific
<redwan> 2 questions^ how one can close an app in ubuntu touch 2) where is the options menu?
<josh__> I keep getting this error
<josh__> Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com Download directory set to /home/administrator/Downloads/phablet-flash/95 error: device not found Error while excetuting adb shell getprop ro.cm.device  Make sure the device is connected and viewable by running 'adb devices' Ensure you have a root device, one which running 'adb root' does not return an error
<DeineMudda> Hi
<tester22> can anyone help me with step.4 in getting android back "Extract the downloaded file and chdir into the extracted directory. " I dont know what chdir means. And I cant seem to execute flash-all.sh in the terminal. any tips?
<KHendrik> redwan, slide up from lower edge in the menu press x
<redwan> josh__ whats your android and adb versions?
<Endox> josh__ do you have usb debugging on?
<lollllllllllllll> Where can i download ubuntu phone on this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<davidJFulde> redwan to close an ap swipe up from the bottom of the screen with the app open, and bring your thumb to the little magnifying glass. that is your options (Mostly placeholder for now it seems) as well as a little 'x' for quitting the app :)
<josh__> 4.2.1 on a nexus 7
<KHendrik> tester22, navigate into the directory -> chdir == change directory
<der> sorry i have to repeat my question, as ive seen, you can also install ubuntu besides android (ubuntu for android). can you get that especially on the galaxy s3 ?
<Modna> Is there a way to make software installed via ssh show up on the main applications page?
<redjax> Hello! Trying to flash Ubuntu on my Nexus 7, and I'm getting the error "Unsupported device, autodetect fails device" after the input "phablet-flash -b." I'm running Paranoid Android, based on Anroid 4.1.1, and have enabled USB debugging. Do I need to be on stock?
<redwan> <KHendrik><davidJFulde> thanks
<josh__> I do, but now the system won't boot, just a lock icon
<d05513> Is there a way to get the releas on a nexus 7 Tilapia?
<CrSeth> yes looks like it is finally working! <3
<CrSeth> just had to change usb ports
<redjax> My device is the Nexus 7 Nakasi, Wifi version by the way
<ajalkane> Hi, is the channel too excited about the image release, or is there some SDK people out there? I can't use C++ QML plugins. I have tried creating in QtCreator a "helloplugin" and "helloubuntu" projects. Now when I try to use the plugin in I get an error. Example: qmlscene -I helloplugin-build-Desktop-Debug helloubuntu/helloubuntu.qmlfile:///home/arto/coding/helloubuntu/helloubuntu.qml:2 module "com.mycompany.qmlcomponents" is 
<lollllllllllllll> Where can i download ubuntu phone on this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<davidJFulde> Josh__ there is not boot animation ATM. give it a minute or two
<ajalkane> What am I doing wrong? Am I understanding qmlscene -I parameter wrong?
<davidJFulde> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install  <--- use that link
<Neo31> hello
<napster> good night guys. I just fell in love with ub-phone :)
<davidJFulde> night napster
<Modna> Where will software installed via SSH run or where does it show up?
<F41LB0t> Modna, The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<redbmk> lollllllllllllll: right at the top it says "Install Ubuntu Touch Developer Preview"
<redjax> [FIXED?] Nexus 7 WiFi-Nakasi command "phablet-flash" without "-b" seems to have done the trick. Thank you.
<Modna> No, I installed the OS, I am asking about now software I installed within the tablet
<tester22> KHendrik, im sorry to be a noob. Do you mean in the terminal? like the good old cd (foldername) thing? what is the ubuntu command for that?
<Modna> while ssh'd into it
<davidJFulde> I'm excited to see what the guys at SDA can do!
<lollllllllllllll> And where can I download it ???
<F41LB0t> lollllllllllllll, The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<KHendrik> KHendrik, yes and the linux command is cd as well
<adsamcik> is there any way how to take a screenshot?
<F41LB0t> adsamcik, The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<jyunderwood> Anyone else have an issue with the screen staying on '14 tweets received' after flashing? I'm on a nexus 7, the flashing appears to have worked, and the time updates, but the screen won't respond to touches
<yefim323> so, about the package manager, is it still apt-get on the phone?
<lollllllllllllll> I know how to install but not how to download
<F41LB0t> lollllllllllllll, The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<KHendrik> KHendrik, why am i writing myself
<jyunderwood> I never even setup wifi or twitter so the tweets thing is a mystery
<mizifih> You guys using ubuntu phone on you nexus'?
<yefim323> does the ubuntu phone have apt-get?
<lollllllllllllll> Or where to download
<josh__> So if I leave it on the lock screen it will eventually boot?
<yefim323> jesus christ
<ogra_> yefim323, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<KHendrik> jyunderwood, it is a developer preview that is dummy data
<mizifih> Can you guys tell me if I can import my contacts from Google to Ubuntu phone?
<popey> lollllllllllllll: follow the instructions.. it wil download it
<lollllllllllllll> ???
<Endox> josh__ swipe from the right
<jyunderwood> I figured it was dummy data.
<yefim323> ogra_, thank you
<Modna> lollllllllllllll, you dont download it. Run the commands in a terminal as seen on the isntructions page. it will automatically download the files and install them to your phone or tablet
<lollllllllllllll> ok
<popey> lollllllllllllll: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<Allexz> popey:  Got past universe etc, decided to take a chance, downloading phablet atm :)
<lollllllllllllll> ok
<josh__> The lock screen says Google, not the Ubuntu screen
<F41L> Wow, I made that bot real fast, and it's already getting hits on the keyword :D
<lollllllllllllll> spam
<lollllllllllllll> spam
<lollllllllllllll> spam
<lollllllllllllll> spam
<Endox> oh i see
<lollllllllllllll> spam
<lollllllllllllll> spam
<lollllllllllllll> spam
<lollllllllllllll> spam
<lollllllllllllll> spam
<lollllllllllllll> spam
<lollllllllllllll> spam
<lollllllllllllll> spam
<lollllllllllllll> spamspam
<lollllllllllllll> spam
<lollllllllllllll> spam
<F41L> getshiton
<popey> not lol
<waa> no more
<mizifih> ok...
<CrSeth> how long does that boot up take? It has been on black screen for like 4min.. -.-
<F41LB0t> CrSeth, The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<mizifih> i'll repeat my question due to spam
<adsamcik> us there any way to take a screenshot?
<baaba> so is it intentional that i appear to have the phonebook of a "lola chang" on the phone?
<Modna> F41L, is it possible to run software installed via SSH?
<zKarp1> aww I like spam =(\
<dmj_nova> mhall119: curious, what is the keyboard being used in the preview image?
<mizifih> Can I sync my contacts with Google?
<tester22> KHendrik how do I navigate to a folder in the terminal?
<F41LB0t> tester22, The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<davidJFulde> mizifih you can, I believe, but it's not simple. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes is how
<d05513> Is there a way to get it on a nexus 7 Tilapia?
<F41LB0t> davidJFulde, The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<mizifih> I mean, using Ubuntu Phone?
<mizifih> davidJFulde: thanks
<F41L> lol I think it's a bit overzealous on the regex
<davidJFulde> F4ILB0t I know :P I'm already running it :D
<tester22> F41LB0t, I am stuck at step.4
<F41L> it's a bot
<doomlord> what device does it  work best on n4,n7,n10
<mizifih> davidJFulde: csv file is simple
<josh__> Endox Is there a way around this? Do you accept? [yes|no] yes Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com Download directory set to /home/administrator/Downloads/phablet-flash/95 error: device not found Error while excetuting adb shell getprop ro.cm.device  Make sure the device is connected and viewable by running 'adb devices' Ensure you have a root device, one which running 'adb root' does not return an error
<KHendrik> tester22, "cd ~/Downloads/"               ~ is your home directory
<AaronMT> adb devices wont show my phone despite me adding udev rules, help
<zKarp1> Im gonna love this if they implementt syncing between my ubuntu's. Having same programs and data on my computer and tablet.. I'd be in heaven
<F41L> designed to respond to people saying key words to link the install wiki
<davidJFulde> mizifih let me rephrase: not as simple as it it on other OS' :P
<CrSeth> how long does it take to boot? it has been black screen for like 5min now
<d05513> Does anyone here know how to get it on a nexus 7 Tilapia?
<Endox> josh__ I got that error but it was due to disabled USB debugging
<clbsfg> ok, now i have a dev phone ;)
<clbsfg> nexus 4
<energoboter> I can`not get a connection to gsm network on galaxy nexus,has anyone an idea ?
<KHendrik> mizifih, no sync yet just dummy data afaik
<wastrel> clbsfg: how did you do that?
<josh__> Endox How do I enable it again if the Android system isn't there anymore?
<clbsfg> wastrel: did you flash ?
<j_> I'm trying to get the desktop environment set up... added the repo... run apt-get update, then try to install the packages but get: E: Package 'android-tools-adb' has no installation candidate E: Package 'android-tools-fastboot' has no installation candidate
<Allexz> @fastboot now :O :D
<wastrel> i didn't do anything i'm at work
<meetingology> Allexz: Error: "fastboot" is not a valid command.
<tester22> KHendrik, found it, so easy with that info xD thanks a million, but its stuck at "waiting for device" now :S
<Allexz>  im at fastboot now :O wee
<baaba> j_: apt-get update?
<davidJFulde> GTG. I'm going to go make a tutorial on how to navigate the UI
<wastrel> clbsfg: i thought you meant you got a new handset
<baaba> oh right you did, nevermind
<redbmk> d05513 did you try the instructions online?
<j_> yes. did that.
<baaba> j_: which ubuntu version are you running?
<j_> 13.04
<odb36_> you can do the review on the new Ubuntu Phone forum - http://www.uposforum.com/
<darkdragon001> how can I move files to my ubuntu phone I currently installed?
<Endox> josh__ well, try to restart the device into the recovery mode and try again there
<KHendrik> tester22, try the command with sudo upfront
<d05513> redbmk i tried that, but it told me :Device detected as tilapia Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<clbsfg> wastrel: i have it, running very smooth but of course it lack of native apps
<clbsfg> but fine to dev/test/debug :D
<guvery> is it possible to start up desktop applications. ie I installed firefox. the only issue with starting it up is that I dont have a display specified
<tester22> KHendrik, oh right, I forgot that one, Ill try again
<d05513> redbmk it is just a nexus 7
<KHendrik> tester22, yeah i forgot that too the first try
<Jaszczomp> hi all. I was deploying image on my galaxy nexus and after "green robot" with progress bar under it i have black screen. i can access adb shell, but i see nothing on my nexus.
<Allexz> omg its running :D
<redbmk> d05513 whats the difference between tilapia and grouper? what version of the n7 do you have? 8gb,16gb,32gb, wifi, 3g?
<Allexz> Jaszczomp:  i just booted it for the first time on NExus4 and it took just about... 10 sec to load
<d05513> redbmk So i wondered if there is a way to get it on there right now.
<d05513> redbmk 32 3G
<PiZZaMartijn> hmm calling doesnt work
<PiZZaMartijn> the call button doesn't do anything
<ogra_> PiZZaMartijn, you need an unlocked SIM
<PiZZaMartijn> how do i unlock it?
<dasunsrule32> Are there issues with flashing maguro?
<ogra_> SIMs with PIN wont work
<Allexz> wow, this runs smooth as hell on Nexus4
<PiZZaMartijn> ah ok
<popey> Allexz: yay
<guest28> With my nexus7 I've this message : writing 'radio'... FAILED (remote: (BadParameter))
<tester22> KHendrik, I think it started now  :D Tack som fan! thanks
<Allexz> popey:  <3 i couldnt help myself so i tried until i got it working :D
<clbsfg> Allexz: congrats ! :D
<clbsfg> me too!!
<Tom__> any news on this error? W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Jaszczomp> Allexz:I've just rebooted my phone, nothing happened. Still black screen.
<tusing> hello?
<Tom__> how can i get past it
<dlq84> Jaszczomp: same here, going back to android now.
<DeineMudda> Is there any intsalling method for Windows (7)????
<Mad_Gouki> trying to do this with ubuntu as a vmware client, anyone know if this won't work?
<energoboter> ogra thanks !
<dustyjam> are my pictures and other stuff away when i flash ubuntu?
<Mad_Gouki> DeineMudda: dunno, I'm trying it now using vmware
<curiouso9> Waiting for HTC One X International Edition
<redbmk> d05513 not sure - you hadn't put a custom rom on there or anything before? maybe they haven't set it up for tilapia yet
<KHendrik> tester22, your welcome
<KHendrik> tester22, you're welcome
<Tom__> Any help please
<Tom__> or can i do this on mac or windows?
<d05513> redbmk thanks
<ogra_> Tom__, there are no packages for oneiric
<dustyjam> are my pictures and other stuff away when i flash ubuntu?
<Tom__> but its in the tutorial?
<n8behavior> any reason not to buy the unlock Nexus 4 from Google as a test phone?
<Allexz> Huh, i think i just found my first bug on Ubuntu mobile :P When i press the comma button on the keyboard i get backwardslash instead
<F41L> They get deleted, dustyjam, backup first.
<KHendrik> dustyjam, yes every thing will be deleted
<ogra_> Tom__, only precise (12.04) and upwards
<Mad_Gouki> dustyjam: yeah, back up that stuff
<dustyjam> ok :)
<Tom__> what do you mean?
<Tom__> how can i flash my nexus7 without the tools?
<F41LB0t> Tom__, The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<areisp> will ubuntu wipe all my data located at /sdcard? i mean photos, nand backups, etcetera... i have unlocked bootloader. galaxy nexus
<Tom__> The PPA has the tools and dependencies to support Precise, Quantal and Raring. Add the Ubuntu Touch PPA by adding the following custom source list entry to your /etc/apt/sources.list file.  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools  Then do the following:  sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
<KHendrik> dustyjam, and there is no dual boot so you don't wanna flash your daily driver
<Tom__> then i get the error
<florexus> hi, when i run adb root it says the device is offline. im using UBuntu 12.04
<DeineMudda> Is there any installing method for Windows (7) for magruo takju WITHOUT VM/VB???
<Tom__> can i add a different source?
<florexus> hi, when i run adb root it says the device is offline. im using UBuntu 12.04
<tusing> hello - i need help - the last message I got was <waiting for device> and i have a green android on my screen with "start"
<tusing> what do I do?
<Tom__> please some help..
<guest28> You know why I've error when I writing radio on nexus 7 ?
<DeineMudda> Is there nobody?
<pmcgowan> Tom__: there are no oneiric builds
<ogra_> Tom__, because you are neither on precise nor on quantal or raring you can not use the tools,
<tusing> hello - i need help - the last message I got was <waiting for device> and i have a green android on my screen with "start"
<tusing> galaxy nexus ^^
<KHendrik> DeineMudda, not that i know of
<ogra_> Tom__, you would need to upgrade
<tusing> do i press the power button?
<clbsfg> tusing: did you get unlock bootloader ?
<florexus> Im getting tis error flong@ubuntu:~$ adb root adbd cannot run as root in production builds
<tusing> yes
<tusing> it was already unlocked
<Guest47489> i lost my warranty if i install it on nexus 7?
<KHendrik> tusing try usind sudo
<DeineMudda> Thank you for an answer ; ) Finally
<florexus> bootloader is unlocked
<tusing> but the last thing my terminal said was <waiting for device>
<pmcgowan> florexus: is the device unlocked with usb debug enabled
<Jaszczomp> anyone had the black screen after deploying?
<markqvist_> You will loose your warranty. Also the one on your car. Also, everything will be deleted when you flash this, including random parts of your house. Thats just the price you pay for stuff like this.
<tusing> and it says lock-state unlocked
<florexus> yes devices us unlocked
<tusing> but nothing else on terminal
<Time2303> It's like ripping off those labels that say 'do not remove'
<freesoul> i have black screen after reboot on nexus 7
<josh____> why are someone elses contacts on here? lol
<KHendrik> tusing cancel your command and try it again with sudo
<pmcgowan> florexus: enabled developer mode and usb debug?
<ericvh> when going into the device with adb shell to try and find out what's going wrong, ubuntu_chroot shell can't find the /data/ubuntu directory -- it's like the chroot fs was never installed (or never mounted?)
<florexus> yes. and it is rooted
<tusing> KHendrik: how do i cancel my command?
<KHendrik> ctrl + c
<florexus> im on 4.2.2
<DeineMudda> One Questionare my Clockwork Mod BACKUPS also going to be deleted???
<freesoul> i have black screen after reboot on nexus 7, any help?
<ericvh> freesoul: several of us are having the same problem on nexus7, doesn't seem to be working, black screen after reboot.  you can get into it with adb, but I haven't made much progress on trying to figure out what went south.
<Mark__> freesoul: Same here. I'm fighting hard to just leave it alone
<krock> hi
<Mad_Gouki> ok so I can confirm the device can be accessed by a vmware ubuntu guest OS
<Time2303> hello
<josh____> thats sad guys :( it works fine on the gnex!
<pmcgowan> freesoul: ericvh did you have android installed before or ubuntu?
<tusing> KHendrik: i am on 4.2.2 if that has anything to do with it
<florexus> root@ubuntu:~# adb devices List of devices attached  015d188427101605	device
<krock> anna@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto phablet-tools E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto android-tools-adb E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto android-tools-fastboot
<krock> i have a problem
<Time2303> I'm in class at the moment, have to wait till I can try it on my Nexus 4.
<KHendrik> ahh ok did you do adb kill-server and adb start-server? that is required in 4.2.2
<DeineMudda> One Question.  Are my Clockwork Mod BACKUPS also going to be deleted???
<florexus> wait its downloading now
<Mad_Gouki> DeineMudda: probably?
<F41L> Did someone have the windows installation instructions up yet?
<redbmk> krock did you run "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools" first?
<Time2303> DeineMudda, probably best to copy them off just in case.
<dustyjam> after installing ubuntu, can i install android with recovery mode?
<tusing> Pushing /home/user/Downloads/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip        << how long should this take
<rsalveti> DeineMudda: better safe than sorry, copy them first
<F41LB0t> tusing, The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<ProGEEK> morning folks
<mhall119> robin-gloster_: the ubuntu-sdk package is being fixed, waiting on anothe round of builds to land
<DeineMudda> Ok
<tusing> F41LB0t: already followd those
<rsalveti> tusing: adb can get stuck easily
<KHendrik> tusing, mine took around 10 minutes
<rsalveti> pkill adb
<rsalveti> try again
<Time2303> dustyjam, there is information for recovering android on the wiki.
<rsalveti> use adb shell
<ericvh> someone worked around the nexus7 problem by manual install: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Liliputing/~3/RKjJ9hpIb6Q/how-to-install-ubuntu-touch-on-a-nexus-7-with-windows-mac-or-linux.html
<F41LB0t> ericvh, The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<rsalveti> and see if the files are increasing side at the android side
<rsalveti> at /sdcard/
<ericvh> F41LB0t: those are the instrucitons which get me to the black screen
<DeineMudda> Still installing Ubuntu (Desktop) for 1 hour it is half way trough installing
<tusing> i have a custom rom and TWRP custom recovery
<tusing> would that affect it?
<clbsfg> is it possible to use ssh to device ?
<florexus> @tusing no
<meetingology> florexus: Error: "tusing" is not a valid command.
<BlackFang171> does anyone know where Ubuntu calls on wpa_supplicant.conf? it does not seem to use the one in /etc/wifi or in /data/misc/wifi
<florexus> #tusing . no
<Allexz> Well it sure does look sweet
<rsalveti> BlackFang171: uses network manager
<fuhgawz89> buenas tardes, hay soporte en español?
<tusing> must i flash the zip using the custom recovery?
<tusing> or should it auto-flash?
<freesoul> i will try re-install, maybe this time black screen won't appear
<rsalveti> fuhgawz89: sergiusens ^
<rsalveti> :-)
<florexus> #tusing what do you mean zip?
<Tak> good question - is any non-english language supported?
<krock> yes i hadded it but notthing changed
<markqvist_> tak: I dont think you should count on languages other than english for now
<fuhgawz89> gracias
<shane_> hi all
<F41L> Does anyone have the windows installation instructions up officially yet?
<markqvist_> this is in no way a production build, not even beta, hardly alpha ;)
<Tak> fuhgawz89: lo siento
<shane_> so...
<ogra_> markqvist_, no, its a demo
<shane_> very new to ubunto and I am trying to follow along with the directions
<markqvist_> ogra, exactly
<shane_> I installed ubuntu on a vm
<rsalveti> well, not a demo, more of a developer preview :-)
<Allexz> F41L:  you could install it via Ubuntu Live USB/CD, worked fine for me with a lil tinkering
<shane_> but I am stuck at step 1
<DeineMudda> Why can´t Ubuntu support Windows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<shane_> anyone know what to do?
<rsalveti> it might have later, just not now
<Alistair> It says we get "Shell and core applications" does anyone know if we get the UI or just a shell?
<Time2303> DeineMudda, why would they for a developer release?
<Tassadar> "Why can´t Ubuntu support Windows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" quote of the year)
<rryder> will it erase all user data or just sysem  data?
<ulkesh_> is there an IRC channel for the ubuntu touch SDK? (or is this one it?)
<markqvist_> For those wondering, if you have some sort of custom recovery installed, you can just flash the files through that
<juicyjones> shane_: ubuntu phone or regular desktop ubuntu?
<F41L> Allexz, I'm just asking so I can put a link up on the auto-responder bot
<Brandon> hello?
<Time2303> hello
<F41L> hi
<Allexz> F41L:  oops :)
<Brandon> im having a prob
<tusing> DeineMudda: because it's ubuntu - just get VirtualBox
<shane_> trying on nexus 10
<Time2303> Brandon, everyone keeps saying that.
<Guest26542> i cant get insalled because
<markqvist_> Copy the images from ubuntu/osx/windows/dos/whatever and flash through TWRP for example
<DeineMudda> Yeah you´re right
<markqvist_> works fine :)
<Guest26542> it ays i dont have root even though i do
<juicyjones> shane_: it's only going to work on N4 or GNex I think
<krock> can anyone help me?
<bongo> hey all---where do we get a flashable ZIP version to just flash in recovery?
<F41LB0t> bongo, The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<mfsr98> with what?
<shane_> it says it supports the manta
<Mad_Gouki> what does step 3.4 mean? "Save the version of the current image on the device"... just write it down?
<markqvist_> bongo, there is already a flashable version for recovery
<mfsr98> I think its saving on your PC
<shane_> im stuck at the first prompt sudo add-apt-repository...
<redbmk> yea just write it down
<Mad_Gouki> k
<markqvist_> just flash the system image for your device, then the phablet image
<bongo> markqvist_ where do I get it from?
<Time2303> Mad_Gouki, yep, just save it in a text file
<mhall119> shane_: what error are you getting?
<florexus> yes! finally it's half way now!
<shane_> it gives me an error pp:phablet.... invalid
<Mad_Gouki> alright, I emailed it to myself :D
<markqvist_> just a sec, i'll get you a link
<mfsr98> ah ok lol
<bongo> thanks dude!
<mhall119> shane_: should be ppa: not pp:
<markqvist_> bongo, what device do you have?
<redbmk> shane_ what version of ubuntu are you on?
<shane_> Error: 'pp:phablet-team/tools' invalid
<shane_> oh
<jkb_> hello everyone, somebody know if this will run on a AVD, too
<bongo> mako and grouper
<bongo> sorry---n4 and n7
<ogra_> jkb_, it will run on everyting someone ports it too :)
<Alistair> Do we NEED the ADT installed to flash it?
<F41L> bool MatchesQuestion(IrcEventArgs e) { return ((e.Data.Message.Contains("how") || e.Data.Message.Contains("where")) && (e.Data.Message.Contains("install") || e.Data.Message.Contains("flash") || e.Data.Message.Contains("image") || e.Data.Message.Contains("download")));}
<F41LB0t> F41L, The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<krock> i have an error! impossible to find the package
<F41L> any proposed modifications to that logic? :D
<markqvist_> cool. grab "quantal-preinstalled-armel+grouper.zip" and "quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip"  from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/ and flash the device-specific file first, then the phablet one
<Skyshayde> Anyone tried ubuntu touch with MultiROM Nexus 7 yet?
<bongo> thanks!
<markqvist_> bongo, obviously you need "uantal-preinstalled-armel+mako.zip" for the mako ;)
<krock> CAN SOME ONE HELP MEEE
<markqvist_> Skyshayde, it's not possible at the moment, had a quick go at it
<F41L> what, krock?
<Skyshayde> Ah.  Oh, well
<bongo> so i need to flash those for grouper, thought?
<markqvist_> Skyshayde, the developer of multirom is apparently working on it atm
<bongo> the grouper one and the phablet one?
<krock> i have this error Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto phablet-tools E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto android-tools-adb E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto android-tools-fastboot
<Skyshayde> k, I'll just wait then
<Skyshayde> thanks anyway
<guest28> Somebody have checking product... FAILED
<guest28> ?
<Time2303> What language is that?
<markqvist_> I don't think it's too much of a hassle to get going
<Alistair> markqvist_: Flashing img to boot loader and the zip in recovery?
<ulkesh> is there an IRC channel for the ubuntu touch SDK? (or is this one it?)
<F41L> looks like italian
<alo21> hi all... I can't install ubuntu on my nexus, because I can't set usb debug mode
<DeineMudda> What is the downloadlink for it?
<robin-gloster_> mhall119 thx
<kv_> Anyone know when Nexus 7 tilapia will be supported?
<Tak> "Cannot find package"
<F41L> alo21, what phone/android version?
<ogra_> ulkesh, well, usually its this channel ... until it exploded today :)
<krock> I have Gnex Maguro
<jkb_> well, i don't have a nex in my pocket so you'd say it'll be much effort, haven't delt with android or phone emus so far
<Alistair> Tak: sudo apt-get update
<markqvist_> Alistair, get both zip files and flash them both in TWRP recovery (or whatever you have handy) that way, you wont lose your custom recovery and can easily revert via backup to android
<krock> but the problem is the pc, he not find the package
<ulkesh> ogra_: nice :)  thanks for the info...hopefully a separate sdk one will get created
<alo21> F41L, 4.2.2, it doesn't show any pop-up on the phone screen
<DeineMudda> I mean what is the download link again?
<DeineMudda> where
<markqvist_> Alistair, that is get the zipped system image, not the ".img" one. Flash the system image first, then the phablet image
<krock> when i type sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot i get error
<F41L> did you enable developer mode by hitting the build version in "About Phone"
<tusing> must i flash the zip using my custom recovery (TWRP Gnex)?  or should it auto flash?
<ogra_> DeineMudda, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<F41L> alo21, did you enable developer mode by hitting the build version in "About Phone"
<Alistair> markqvist_: Thanks
<ProGEEK> naw cute, it uses apt
<shane_> i think i need HELP
<DeineMudda> No I mean the manual download
<markqvist_> Alistair, np :)
<krock> when i type sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot i get error
<bongo> marqvist_ so I need to flash the phablet file no matter the device, and then after that flash the device specific file, is that correct?
<shane_> all i did was unlock my nexus 10 and I have the RED EXCLAMATION POINT
<mikey_> markqvist_: which file must flash at first
<F41L> alo21, in android 4.2 and later, you have to touch the build version in "about phone" 7 times repeatedly for developer options to be enabled, from there you can go into developer options and enable usb debugging.
<florexus> is this good for daily use?
<F41L> florexus, no
<krock> when i type "sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot" i get error
<ramblingpirate> Oh god no.
<ramblingpirate> but it is very pretty
<florexus> what are the known bugs?
<F41L> krock, did you add the PPA to apt?
<shane_> ok nm
<shane_> rebooted
<krock> yes
<shane_> WHOA
<DeineMudda> Please I need the manual download link
<ulkesh> anyone familiar with qtcreator happen to know if there are any mobile templates available?  all i see on mine are desktop templates when attempting to create a new project
<markqvist_> bongo, Flash the system (device-specific) file FIRST, then the phablet no matter the device. The small system file contains device specific stuff, the large phablet file is the base software, apps and demo data
<Mad_Gouki> florexus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<F41L> florexus, no GSM data, no music player, and more at wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<crypticmofo> F41L are you guys from chanonical ?
<alo21> F41L, oh... now it is working. Thanks
<carlsonwf-br> Anyone can tell me if it's possible to install ubuntu on the old Galaxy Tab 7 inches? (P1000) ??
<kaiser10123> once image is loaded to galaxy nexus how can we do updates only directly from terminal or from device?
<F41LB0t> kaiser10123, The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<krock> f41l,fi hadded it in this way sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools
<markqvist_> but then again, i take no responsibility, this is just what worked for me ;)
<F41L> crypticmofo, no, i'm not from Canonical.
<markqvist_> but yeah, flash the small device-specific zip file first, then the large phablet file
<F41L> krock, did you sudo apt-get update
<kumikumi_> anyone know if GTK applications are supported?
<ogra_> kumikumi_, they arent
<krock> F41L, yes
<F41L> ogra_, /shakefist GTK+!! >.<
<F41L> krock, what version of ubuntu?
<krock> F41L , i get some error too when type update
<DavidJFulde> and I'm back! ha ha. Tutorial filmed, now to edit.
<shane_> on nexus 10, seem to be stuck at boot image X after ONLY unlocking the device
<krock> F41L, 12.04
<florexus> when will be a stable/for daily use be released? next month?
<bongo> i can't believe that this is on top of CM. that is awesome
<DeineMudda> No the MANUAL downloadlink!
<DavidJFulde> florexus think closer to october. I'm excited to see what the guys at XDA will do
<mkmk> ????
<krock> F41L , sorry 10.10
<cuzeeer> hey please help me flash the ubuntu touch for galaxy nexus in windows xp :(
<ulkesh> nevermind, the ubuntu templates installed (even though they show as "Desktop" templates) do work on the device...pretty sweet :)
<F41LB0t> ulkesh, The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<F41L> krock, it is only available to 12.04 and up.
<mibofra> DeineMudda, are you looking for this? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<florexus> Thanks guys. WIll wait for xda devs :3
<dr01d> installed on nexus7, how do I get past splash screen?
<markqvist_> bongo, do you have a link or something to more details about it being built on cm? interested..
<F41LB0t> dr01d, The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<DeineMudda> cuzeeer doesen´t work
<krock> F41L , it's possible to do in Windows?
<bongo> http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb
<ulkesh> wow, F41LB0t is on FIRE!
<F41L> krock, you can use the live USB/CD ubuntu to do it, reportedly.
<cuzeeer> and with ubuntu ? ;(
<Mad_Gouki> krock: yeah, get vmware if you don't want to use livecd
<markqvist_> Haha, i'm amazed that the idea was to _not_ make a "lock" screen, but still, so many people have a hard time getting past it
<dr01d> F41LB0t: sigh, the install instructions are there, but not the usage instructions
<shane_> has anyone done this with a NEXUS 10 yet???????
<BjornTore> I'm doing it with VMware in windows
<cuzeeer> also ubuntu desktop
<F41L> ulkesh, I slapped him together in about 5 minutes, give him a break :3
<ulkesh> F41L: haha, i'm totally kidding...too cool man
<F41L> I'm trying to refine the logic that determines to reply or not
<F41L> :D
<DavidJFulde> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/ <---- manual install for flashing through TWRP/Clockwork Mod (for GNex you need both the Maguro .zip and the phablet.zip )
<XenGi> I just installed the dev preview of ubuntu-phone on my n4. How can I connect to wifi and is there any settings app?
<krock> F41L , yes but i think this will be maked in Windows without emulate Ubuntu
<dr01d> anyone know where the usage docs are?
<F41L> I also put in a 10 second delay for anti-spam, and a 30 second delay per-user
<ericvh> this is kind of interesting, when I adb shell into the black screen'd nexus, I can see all my old user data.  I would have though it would be wiped out.  Wondering if it didn't have enough space to unpack ubuntu....
<Bevo> Do we know the roadmap on fixing missing features, specifically data over gsm
<F41L> krock, it's been reported that using adb and fastboot has worked to get it running, but it is an unofficial method as far as I know.
<Mad_Gouki> Bevo: final release is over a year away...
<weisso5_> ericvh: package should fail in that case
<shane_> can anyone seriously help me please?
<iamikon> Hey I dont know if i am late with this but using flash-phablet on my nexus 10 just gets stuck when rebooting to ubuntu
<weisso5_> ericvh: install*
<markqvist_> shane_ whats the problem
<Bevo> Mad_Gouki, one would hope that data over gsm would be sorted out well before that
<Mad_Gouki> shane_: whata re you trying to do?
<freesoul> if someone will find solution for black screen please post it
<shane_> first, how do I whisper to you?
<krock> F41L, umh ok, so i will tryng to update my version
<Mad_Gouki> just speak softly
<shane_> ok
<shane_> thanks
<shane_> I am trying this on my nexus 10
<shane_> the thing is
<DavidJFulde> ericvh It does not wipe your data. I can jump back and forth between Ubuntu and Android as I please (though Ubuntu gets wiped)
<Mad_Gouki> you can whisper with /msg
<topshelf> All installed on my GNexus :D
<shane_> all I have done is unlock the bootloader and my tab is stuck at the boot image
<markqvist_> shane_ a little more detail please? did it just vaporise?
<topshelf> Looks nice
<Mad_Gouki> uhm
<XenGi> seems that only open wifis work atm. Is this correct?
<shane_> going on about 5 mins now
<Mad_Gouki> shane_: it's stuck at which boot image?
<BjornTore> is there a youtube app for it yet?
<Mad_Gouki> the nexus one, witht he X?
<dank101> Woah
<shane_> the multi colored x
<dr01d> can't get past initial screen on Nexus 7
<dank101> Guys
<markqvist_> can you reboot into recovery? and do you have a custom recovery installed?
<Mad_Gouki> hmm, hold power and turn it off maybe and try again? I dunno what to tell you
<topshelf> .Xengi, only open wifi? What you mean?
<ulkesh> dr01d: just start swiping from right to left/etc
<tzvi> dr01d, swipe from the left to right
<shane_> i did
<shane_> this is the second go around
<dank101> can someone make a hands on video
<Guest47489> dual-boot with android? nexus7 it's possible?
<dank101> No
<XenGi> topshelf: I tried to connect to a wifi with wpa2 enterprise and it doesn't work
<DavidJFulde> dank101 I am in the process of editing one now ;)
<krock> F41L , thanks for all!
<markqvist_> shane_, you can always just flash the original image back with fastboot
<shane_> yeah
<shane_> but
<dank101> DavidJFulde: Thanks :)
<shane_> all i did was unlock it
<Mad_Gouki> shane_: I don't know, you might want to ask the google people, there's always a risk you broke something. It does set you back to factory settings when you unlock the bootloader.
<shane_> kinda strange
<gnome> has anyone gotten a virtual machine of it up and running yet?
<markqvist_> shane_, its strange, shoudln't make the boot halt
<IanWizard-Cloud> Maybe so early on, it wasn't a good idea to link webchat so much.
<markqvist_> what did you do to unlock it?
<topshelf> Xengi: Oh right, I'm okay on a WPA2-PSK here
<markqvist_> through fastboot?
<shane_> with tablet only unlocked and trying to go into recovery i get the android red exclamation
<XenGi> topshelf: I have only some open and a enterprise here. So can't test that
<topshelf> XenGi: Ah right, boo :-(
<markqvist_> shane_, that means that you don't have any custom recovery installed
<renkinao_> you also have lot of notification with contact ? lol
<ericvh> dr01d: you got something other than black screen on nexus 7?
<shane_> ok
<XenGi> so there are no settings yet to edit date/time etc?
<markqvist_> it's okay, you can still restore it
<dank101> Guys
<shane_> i thought it would resort to default recovery
<dank101> Install TWRP
<eduardocastro> Have anybody tested Ubuntu on a Galaxy SII?
<markqvist_> shane_, what you are seing IS default recovery ;)
<shane_> markqvist_: weird
<stellarhopper__> yikes, just unlocked from stock and now stuck on the nexus 'X' animation since 5 mins :\
<topshelf> Not really sure what to do with it next. Although image seems to have some contacts, phone calls and chat logs.
<dank101> It won't work eduardocastro
<ogra_> eduardocastro, first someone needs to port it
<markqvist_> it's just complaining about not having received anything to restore
<dank101> Guys
<shane_> markqvist_: if it was released for toro i would do it on my gnex but...
<dank101> if you have trouble flashing INSTALL A CUSTOM RECOVERY
<jimmyco2008> There's a version of this for toro.
<eduardocastro> @dank101 @ogra_ And you know if someone is working on it?
<meetingology> eduardocastro: Error: "dank101" is not a valid command.
<ogra_> eduardocastro, nope
<topshelf> Is there an EASY way of getting contacts on, that anyone knows of?
<dank101> no not yet XD
<markqvist_> shane_, i think you should install TWRP recovery and try from there. It'll make everything a lot easier
<cuzeeer> deineMudda can u speak german ?
<ogra_> eduardocastro, but there is xda-developers, i'm sure they will soon pick it up
<shane_> ok
<ogra_> topshelf, see the release notes
<shane_> markqvist_: cant I install that from the bootloader?
<markqvist_> shane_, but maybe try restoring to factory first
<XenGi> How do I actually close apps?
<topshelf> ogra_: Oh yeah, them. Forgot about reading them, in all the excitement :D
<markqvist_> shane_, yes, you can install from the bootloader
<dank101> TWRP is the best choice
<dank101> it fixes most flash bugs
<dank101> USE TWRP
<eduardocastro> Thx! I'll keep my eyes on it, I would like to contribute on Ubuntu Phone with translation :D
<w00tc0d3> anyone's found out how to build Ubuntu4Phone?
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute
<ogra_> w00tc0d3, ^^^^
<renkinao_> how i can change the QWERTY keyboard on AZERTY ?
<aachie> hi
<topshelf> ogra_: Add contacts FROM CSV...I think I just sicked in my mouth a little :-P
<shane_> markqvist_: im like a windows guy (but open minded) do I need to use linux to flash back to recovery?
<aachie> i installed Ubuntu phone on my galaxy nexus, any idea where to insert the SIM PIN?
<F41LB0t> aachie, (auto-response) The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<mfsr98> the server is slow :p
<nytelife> hey everyone
<Tak> "These Call features are not yet supported: [...] PIN/PUK support for locked SIMs"
<nytelife> device detected as toro unsupported device??
<w00tc0d3> ogra_: still doesn't say how to build
<penster> download the file with your browser and then save it into the folder specified by Ubuntu
<mfsr98> toro is not supported only maguro I think lol
<k1l_> looking on xda, its all over with ubuntu-phone :) congrats on this
<mhall119> nytelife: is that the CDMA version of galaxy nexus?
<mfsr98> yeah
<nytelife> yes
<w00tc0d3> and how to fetch on Arch Linux?
<aachie> @TAK ah ok, sry!!
<meetingology> aachie: Error: "TAK" is not a valid command.
<mhall119> nytelife: someone on XDA has an image that will install, but the radios don't work
<stellarhopper__> any suggestions: just unlocked from stock and now stuck on the nexus 'X' animation since 5 mins :\
<aachie> thx tak!
<markqvist_> shane_, no, you can install fastboot on windows as well. You need the android developer tools. Google it ;) Since you have already gotten yourself into this, you should probably do a bit of reading up on all of this stuff, then it'll be easy as pie to restore/flash/install stuff.
<nytelife> oh so the ubuntu is not for verizon phones then?
<Mad_Gouki> stellarhopper__: use http://teamw.in/project/twrp2
<mhall119> nytelife: not the images we've released, no, they are for GSM models only
<stellarhopper__> yeah just downloaded that
<shane_> yeah
<nytelife> sigh
<zizicorp> Hi everyone !
<shane_> markqvist_: im actually quite good with android, just dont use linux much
<mhall119> nytelife: it shouldn't take long for somebody to get the CDMA chips working
<tholu> ubuntu for samsung nexus s?
<helicopter88> ogra_, do you know anything about porting ubuntu?
<nytelife> no it shouldnt
<dank101> Guys
<dank101> calm down
<tholu> ubuntu for samsung nexus s?
<mhall119> tholu: no, but community porting starts today!
<dank101> Not yet
<ogra_> helicopter88, yes but not about poting the touch preview
<zizicorp> I wanted to know if it is possible to install Ubuntu Touch using a virtual ubuntu machine on VMWare ?
<dank101> No
<tholu> communtiy
<tholu> ?
<markqvist_> shane_, ah cool. just go ahead and get fastboot on your computer, download the factory image for your device and flash it back, you'll be back up and running :)
<dank101> thats noobish idea zizi
<Kali__> "Pushing /home/me/Downloads/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip" just takes hours for me. is this normal?
<tusing> o.o  "Once completed the device should reboot into Ubuntu" BUT I GET A BLACK SCREEN D:
<edude03> Hello everyone
<tusing> Kali__: yes
<mhall119> tholu: XDA hackers and the like, the ones that port new Android and Cyanogen to all different devices
<Tassadar> Multiboot ubuntu phone on n7 with MultiROM (#shamelesspromotion): http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38300214#post38300214
<tusing> Kali__: it took me 1200 seconds or so
<helicopter88> ogra_, I'm trying to port it to evo 3d gsm,I assume the android part starts fine
<helicopter88> but then,no more
<dr01d> erich: yeah, got the initial screen (clock, weird twitter thing)
<topshelf> zizicorp: I installed using a VM in VMware Fusion
<dr01d> swipes not working
<dank101> GUYS
<tholu> its not ported yet right ,,
<zizicorp> So it works ?
<dank101> FOR 2 SECONDS SHUT UP
<w00tc0d3> helicopter88: any clue how to build this shit?
<dank101> clam down
<mhall119> tholu: not yet, no
<topshelf> zizicorp: Yep, using it now
<tmho> ubuntu phone ^^
<helicopter88> w00tc0d3, I used make bacon or directly,brunch
<Kali__> so, just wait and hope :D
<Mad_Gouki> Kali__: I'm still sitting at it too, takes like 20 minutes apparently
<dank101> If you want to install this the EASY way i will make a script to push this
<tmho> anyone having issues installin on the n7 3g?
<dr01d> hmm, Nexus 7 just sits at initial screen. nothing works but clock
<tusing> o.o  "Once completed the device should reboot into Ubuntu" BUT I GET A BLACK SCREEN D: any idea what went wrong
<tusing> galaxy nexus
<ptl> how to I install openssh-server in Ubuntu Phone?
<F41LB0t> ptl, (auto-response) The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<tusing> ubuntu on virtualbox
<pmcgowan> dr01d: swipe left from right edge?
<dank101> bad idea tusing
<dank101> at LEAST use a live CD
<ptl> how do I get a terminal in Ubuntu Phone?
<tmho> the flash script detect tilapia for me not nakasig
<dmj_nova> for the sdk, will raring work fine?
<w00tc0d3> helicopter88: UH?! you initialized phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android.git and you could mka bacon it? no things from Launchpad needed?
<dank101> NOTHING IS MAD YET
<iwsdjhflkjsdhfjk> call don't work normal?
<dmj_nova> ptl: use ssh I think
<dank101> *MADE
<tusing> fml
<dr01d> :/
<zizicorp> Ok, because i had a problem : "failed to copy "/tmp/tmpjMvBrV' to '/cache/recovery/command' : Permission denied
<dr01d> annoyed
<mhall119> ptl: you can use the Ubuntu SDK + QtCreator to ssh into the device
<tusing> why didn't they say not to use virtualbox
<tholu> when will it be ported to nexus
<tusing> thousands of us use virtualbox
<ogra_> iwsdjhflkjsdhfjk, needs a SIM without PIN
<tholu> estimate
<mhall119> dmj_nova: you can install it from Raring, yes
<ptl> dmj_nova: I found the IP address of the device, but port 22 is not open
<helicopter88> w00tc0d3, I inited that,added my device tree,and built with mka bacon
<helicopter88> it failed at booting
<dmj_nova> mhall119: so raring will be functional for app dev?
<tusing> i can see the clock for 2 seconds - then the screen goes black
<w00tc0d3> obviously haha
<kapten> Give the community a couple of weeks and this will be epic =)
<w00tc0d3> helicopter88: not that weird haha
<Time2303> tusing, best to use a live cd or ubuntu install to make sure any problems are just related to the OS/phone and not something else introduced by the VM.
<mhall119> tholu: it's up to 3rd party developers to port to other devices
<dr01d> anyone else hanging on what I assume is the login screen on Nexus 7
<mhall119> dmj_nova: yes, just don't install ubuntu-sdk yet, there's a dependency problem
<Time2303> dr01d, swip
<tholu> can ubuntu be installed to maguro ( galaxy nexus
<Time2303> swipe*
<edude03> dr01d yes everyone is, it's in the release notes
<helicopter88> w00tc0d3, I'm pretty sure it's something stupid,but I don't know where the ubuntu part of the phone stores the logs
<dmj_nova> mhall119: wait, what?
<mhall119> dmj_nova: instead sudo apt-get install qt-components-ubuntu-examples
<dr01d> swipe doesn't work
<w00tc0d3> helicopter88: ya gotta chroot in
<dr01d> where are the release notes?
<helicopter88> w00tc0d3, tried already
<stellarhopper__> Device detected as /sbin/sh: getprop: not found
<stellarhopper__> Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<stellarhopper__> ??
<Time2303> google ubuntu phone os +"release note"
<vladsharp> Has anyone got dual*boot working?
<dr01d> nm
<helicopter88> uchroot /data/ubuntu/
<helicopter88> About to call clone()
<helicopter88> ERROR: No child processes
<mhall119> dmj_nova: ubuntu-sdk is a meta-package, and one of it'd dependencies conflicts between a package in the PPA and a package recently landed in Raring's archives
<[del]> hey, quick question. Toro, completely unsupported at the moment? like no phone functionality?
<mhall119> dmj_nova: but it's being fixed
<kapten> dr01d: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<dmj_nova> mhall119: thanks
<dmj_nova> mhall119: one more thing
<mhall119> np
<dmj_nova> the keyboard in ubuntu phone, where is the code for that?
<tehpwnz> There are no images one can flash? It has to download them with the phone connected?
<edude03> dr01d https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<popey> dmj_nova: maliit
<k1l_> so if i wanna test it on my nexus4 im just flashing the armel+mako.zip and the phablet-armhf.zip?
<edude03> the install page has a button that says release notes
<k1l_> (flashing in cwm, that is)
<mhall119> tehpwnz: images are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<mhall119> the phablet-flash just downloads and installed them for you
<tholu> can ubuntu be installed to maguro ( galaxy nexus
<nytelife> oh I didnt realize that this release does not support data yet?
<tehpwnz> Thank you
<UncountedGnome> yes it can tholu
<UncountedGnome> just not the toro or toroplus that I know of yet
<dr01d> ok, so I don't see anywhere in the release notes that says it hangs on initial screen on nexus 7
<sulliwane> Hi all, trying to install ubuntu on my Nexus 7
<tholu> where can i find the image
<F41LB0t> tholu, (auto-response) The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<sulliwane> but "adb devices" gives no results
<dr01d> and I've been swiping all over the screen for 10 mins
<dank101> I will help
<dank101> Everyone
<dmj_nova> DavidJFulde: https://wiki.maliit.org/Main_Page
<dr01d> and restarted 3 times
<tholu> thanks
<dank101> open a dialoge box with me
<dmj_nova> there's your keyboard project
<zizicorp> Got the same error when trying to install ><
<Mad_Gouki> I hope these built in alerts aren't real people
<dank101> and i will help
<shadyKhan> if you guys havent seen this http://liliputing.com/2013/02/how-to-install-ubuntu-touch-on-a-nexus-7-with-windows-mac-or-linux.html
<F41LB0t> shadyKhan, (auto-response) There are currently no official instructions for installing from Windows (yet), stay tuned! It has, however, been reported that you can use a Ubuntu live CD/USB to install.
<zizicorp> "adbd cannot run as root in production builds"
<elhana> sulliwane: try sudo
<dmj_nova> hi JamesMR
<JamesMR> Hullo
<dr01d> ah ha
<dr01d> got something to work
<JamesMR> alas, I have not a nexus to try this with
<dr01d> you have to swipe starting at the extreme edge on left
<tusing> guys just syaing
<tusing> this is VERY pre alpha
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> its a demo
<tusing> you can not add your own email or install your own apps
<samarth> installing phablet-tools is failing for me
<ulkesh> tusing: I think it's not bad for an alpha or demo...I'm eager for more now :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: it's not a demo :-)
<rsalveti> it's the thing, but in a very early stage
<sulliwane> pls, do you know how to workaround no devices detected
<ogra_> right :)
<sulliwane> from adb devices
<sulliwane> ??
<F41L> rsalveti, ogra_ is canonical I believe. Sooooo :D
<samarth> Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_pmcenery_ppa_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-amd64_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<rsalveti> F41L: I'm also
<Mad_Gouki> hey, quick question... how do I close an app?
<JamesMR> would it be inadvisable for me to try installing ubuntu phablet on my kindle fire?
<ogra_> F41L, rsalveti too ;)
<pmcgowan> sulliwane: did you  unlock and enable usb debugging?
<F41L> ah
<sulliwane> yes
<rsalveti> F41L: and I'm working at this project ;-)
<sulliwane> I enabled usb debugging
<F41L> OK :D
<sulliwane> and my device is unlocked
<pmcgowan> sulliwane: do you have the latest version of android tools?
<Time2303> Canonical, eh
 * Time2303 frowns at ogra_ 
<mhall119> Mad_Gouki: swipe up until you get the HUD open, then click the X button near the bottom
<tusing> ulkesh: it's alright. the fact that you can't even change your time zone is a bit annoying
<ogra_> i'm just rge sideshowbob here :)
<Mad_Gouki> mhall119: thanks
<sulliwane> I added the PPA provided by canonical
<ptl> found it!
<mhall119> tusing: it's a developer preview
<ptl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<nsrla> i keep getting stuck at zip to /sdcard
 * rsalveti hugs ogra_ 
<tehpwnz> Okay im a little lost now. I have a maguro. Which files do i need to download to flash? And when flashing, assume no net connection, i still use the phablet commmand?
<ogra_> rsalveti is the real krusty
<ptl> it just happens that Ubuntu Phone provides the adb interface, cool
 * ogra_ hugs rsalveti 
<ptl> my Nexus 7 Ubuntu does not
<IanWizard-Cloud> sulliwane: did you install the android tools though?
<pmcgowan> sulliwane: make sure you have adb 1.0.31
<_inf> how much android is there in up?
<shaun> HI i need a bit of help i decided to go back to android for now and when i reboot into bootloader on my nexus 7 i type in terminal adb devices and its blank i reboot the nexus and type in adb devices when switched on it gives me my serial number can any one help me please
<nsrla> on my nexus 7, im installing from ubuntu 12.10
<sulliwane> you mean I have to download the android SDK ?
<mhall119> _inf: a fair amount at the lower levels
<sulliwane> I thought it was kind of "bundled" in the PPA
<kumikumi_> I was wondering, does the tablet-version of Ubuntu use LightDM for the login screen?
<jamesh_> is there a way to check what ip address the phone has via the UI ?
<pmcgowan> sulliwane: no just android-tools per the install instructions
<renkinao_> do you have lot of "fake?" contact ?
<kumikumi_> or is there a custom solution
<BjornTore> I get this on Nexus 7: Pushing /root/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<BjornTore> And then nothing happens
<weisso5_> adb push is slow
<wastrel> glad this channel is calming down somewhat
<renkinao_> BjornTore, just wait
<shaun> <BjornTore> it takes a few minutes
<sulliwane> sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
<BjornTore> Aight, tnx. I'll give it 30 mins
<pmcgowan> sulliwane: right
<sulliwane> already done if that's what you were talking about
<sulliwane> :o)
<sergiusens> shaun: try and restart adb
<pmcgowan> sulliwane: ok then make adb kill-server; adb start-server
<pmcgowan> sulliwane: should be seeing the device
<shaun> <sergiusens> 1st thing i tried pal
<elhana> ye, probably not accepted cert
<Thiago_> hello
<sulliwane> did it again, adb kill-server; adb start-server
<sulliwane> no change
<OverSu> Hello everyone :)
<OverSu> Bonjour =)
<sulliwane> :(
<sulliwane> bonjour
<shayaliz> hi guys =) just flashed my maguro coming from custom rom.  "Once completed the device should reboot into Ubuntu" in the terminal after flashing. Phone reboots, Google logo appears, screen blacks out and stays black. I'm waiting 20min now. any idea what to do? (latest tools, device is still visible via adb devices)
<nsrla> i keeep getting this, failed to copy '/tmp/tmpavdIlE' to '/cache/recovery/command': Permission denied Error while excetuting adb push /tmp/tmpavdIlE /cache/recovery/command Make sure the device is connected and viewable by running 'adb devices' Ensure you have a root device, one which running 'adb root' does not return an error nsr@ubuntu:~$
<Guest52974> I'm having trouble even to install Touch Developer Preview Tools via apt-get
<Guest52974> it is not adding phablet-team/tools to /etc/apt/sources-list
<OverSu> Some people have trouble with Nexus/Ubuntu ? x)
<xboxfanj> is the device source for the mako up yet?
<sergiusens> shayaliz: get the /cache/recovery/last_log from adb
<sergiusens> shayaliz: I mean, using adb
<F41L> <testing>cant usb debug</testing>
<F41LB0t> F41L, (auto-response) For Android 4.2 and greater, one must repeatedly tap the build version under the "About Phone" section of android settings to enable the "Developer Settings" menu, where one can then enable USB Debugging.
<fluxim> shayaliz, press power once
<sulliwane> pmcgowan : still nothing with adb devices
<tehpwnz> The images from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/ must they be flashed using fastboot
<sulliwane> :(
<tehpwnz> I see system recovery and boot
<mhall119> sulliwane: did you enable developer mode and all in Android?
<pmcgowan> sulliwane: its acting like its not in debug mode
<pmcgowan> or not really plugged in
<Guest52974> I'm having trouble even to install Touch Developer Preview Tools via apt-get. it is not adding phablet-team/tools to /etc/apt/sources-list. Anyone?
<renkinao> someone see what I wrote ? lol
<IanWizard-Cloud> sulliwane: did you have adb installed before?  for example, I have it from the android SDK.  If you did, then you may have the old version at the beginning of your PATH, instead of the end.  That may also cause this.
<F41L> Guest52974, what version of ubuntu?
<opaijavai> error: device not found Error while excetuting adb shell getprop ro.cm.device  Make sure the device is connected and viewable by running 'adb devices' Ensure you have a root device, one which running 'adb root' does not return an error
<mhall119> Guest52974: what error are you getting from add-apt-repository?
<dank101> GUYS
<dank101> I AM AUTOMATING THIS
<opaijavai> how to fix this?
<shayaliz> fluxim, nothing happend, I will get the log
<OverSu> Someone already had "Unsupported Device, autodetect fails device, Device detected as tilapia" ? :)
<dr01d> shell?
<dr01d> how?
<pmcgowan> Guest52974: the PPA will be in its own list in sources.list.d
<dank101> I AM AUTOMATING THIS
<mhall119> dank101: no need to shout
<dank101> install java and wait for it
<ulkesh> tusing: yeah it seems there isn't much of a settings app or anything, but still...i like it...certainly not my daily driver yet :)
<sergiusens> OverSu: tilapia is not supported now
<sulliwane> usb debugg enabled
<sergiusens> OverSu: you need either grouper, maguro, mako or manta
<OverSu> sergiusens: OMG, really ? :'(
<sulliwane> and just checked, no android SDK installed
<sulliwane> so my path is clean with adb
<sergiusens> OverSu: it's in the release notes
<F41LB0t> sergiusens, (auto-response) Release notes are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<OverSu> sergiusens: Thanks a lot ! :D
<F41L> opaijavai, do you have usb debugging enabled? have you tried the command "adb devices" and gotten any listed entries? Is your phone rooted (try adb root)?
<sergiusens> OverSu: a port should be easy though
<OverSu> Thanks :3
<OverSu> sergiusens: Do you know when ? ;)
<pmcgowan> sulliwane: I am stumped, maybe try a different usb port or cable
<sergiusens> OverSu: I wouldn't be surprised if it is used soon
<xboxfanj> is the mako device tree up?
<mhall119> OverSu: give it a few days and ports will probably start popping up
<dr01d> the UI misaligned on Nexus 7 makes me sad
<sergiusens> OverSu: not doing it myself, no device :-)
<sulliwane> !!
<sulliwane> yep
<OverSu> sergiusens: Thanks a lot. x)
<sulliwane> did it, it works
<sulliwane> :)
<sulliwane> thx dude
<pmcgowan> sulliwane: woot
<tehpwnz> How do we flash the images manually
<sulliwane> changing the usb port did the trick
<restore_android> how do i change directories to downloads in linux?
<F41LB0t> restore_android, (auto-response) The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<tehpwnz> And which ones do i download
<sergiusens> OverSu: but I will assist anyone wanting to try... but lets wait for the porting guide tomorrow
<sulliwane> let's go one, can't wait to test it out
<belak> So, I've heard it's possible to flash this through recovery in stead of using the installer... how can I do that?
<F41LB0t> belak, (auto-response) The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Guest47005> Getting error "Error while excetuting adb shell getprop ro.cm.device"
<sergiusens> sulliwane: ahh... there are also people with broken cables
<OverSu> sergiusens: Thanks, I must waiting until tomorrow... ! :)
<Xeph_> any fun things to do with my GN/Ubuntu vis SSH?
<Xeph_> *via
<opaijavai> i bought the n7 today, i'm following the step by step on ubuntu page
<sulliwane> :)
<Mad_Gouki> was pretty easy for me, didn't run into any hiccups
<AlexDeGruven> Phew. Finally got it installed. Where can I access the settings? Or is it immutable in this first iteration?
<Excape> Ive got a black screen on the nexus 7 after flashing for 10 minutes now. Does it take that long to boot up for the first time?
<sergiusens> OverSu: np
<Mark__> restore_android: cd ~/Downloads
<android_187> i hope for a port to my sgs3 =) i would like to see ubuntu phone
<OverSu> sergiusens: See you tomorrow haha (If I got some trouble :s)
<Mad_Gouki> the thing about pushing autoboot.zip could have a better sort of indication that it's not stopped/died
<sergiusens> Excape: it shouldn't ; check if adb is available
<ogra_> AlexDeGruven, see the release notes
<F41LB0t> ogra_, (auto-response) Release notes are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<dr01d> on N7, I just want a shell
<restore_android> Mark__ thanks!
<dr01d> anyone know how?
<redbmk> someone was asking how to close an app - with it open, swipe up from the bottom and select the search icon
<redbmk> then press the X to close the app
<pmcgowan> dr01d: use ssh or adb shell then ubuntu_chroot shell
<shaun> killed adb server and started it again still nothing while am in boot loader
<Guest47005> Stupid script should download the image first then attempt, not bomb out on error.  If I had the fiels I could be manually flashing or pushing the files
<Excape> sergiusens: yes, I see the device with adb
<dank101> In bootloader only fastboot works
<gayanhewa> Hi
<dank101> it's the ADB of bootloader
<redbmk> dr01d, you mean adb shell?
<gayanhewa> anyone with success installing the developer preview on gnex ?
<sergiusens> Excape: pastebin the output of adb logcat
<tehpwnz> Can someone show me the script code
<Bootscreen> hy, i want to try ubuntu on my nexus 10. can i flash it from windows or must i have ubuntu?
<dr01d> I mean like open a terminal on the N7
<tehpwnz> So i can flash manually
<sergiusens> Excape: also do an adb root and grab /cache/recovery/last_log
<dr01d> I cant set the wifi (hidden ssid)
<redbmk> dr01d, that's a known issue in the release notes - i had the same question
<F41LB0t> redbmk, (auto-response) Release notes are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<sergiusens> Bootscreen: someone wrote instructions for Windows
<shayaliz> sergiusens, can't access /cache via adb.. access denied. if I try to use "su" also permission denied. may it help to flash the stock rom and then flash ubuntu?
<andril> hello all
<sergiusens> Bootscreen: http://liliputing.com/2013/02/how-to-install-ubuntu-touch-on-a-nexus-7-with-windows-mac-or-linux.html
<F41LB0t> sergiusens, (auto-response) There are currently no official instructions for installing from Windows (yet), stay tuned! It has, however, been reported that you can use a Ubuntu live CD/USB to install.
<restore_android> Mark__ question
<Bootscreen> thx, sergiusens =)
<gayanhewa> i get this "tar: write error: No space left on device" in last_log
<sergiusens> Bootscreen: haven't tried or looked at that though
<Mark__> restore_android yep?
<restore_android> Mark__ when I try to run ./flash-all.sh it tells me no such file or directory exists...
<sergiusens> shayaliz: so this exactly for your workstation: adb root
<restore_android> Mark__ but i've already got it downloaded
<sergiusens> shayaliz: adb pull /cache/recovery/last_log .
<restore_android> Mark__ should i try flash-base.sh?
<Mark__> restore_android Have you extracted the factory image?
<Bootscreen> its equal sergiusens. i will look and try ^^
<restore_android> Mark__ maybe not..... 2 seconds
<e8hffff> HELP 'Error while excetuting adb shell getprop ro.cm.device '
<Excape> sergiusens: i get "tar: write error: No space left on device" in last_log
<restore_android> Mark__ ok i did that
<johncrist1988> How does someone connect to a hidden wifi network?
<Mark__> restore_android next you cd into the folder that created
<rsalveti> johncrist1988: awe might be able to help on that
<Guest52974> t\
<restore_android> Mark__ it doesn't give me the location
<johncrist1988> Never mind, I see it's an issue in the release notes
<F41LB0t> johncrist1988, (auto-response) Release notes are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<rsalveti> but guess by creating the network manager connection file by hand
<Mark__> restore_android where did you extract the files to?
<restore_android> Mark__ in the location it says "(image of folder)/"
<restore_android> Mark__ i double clicked on the zip
<restore_android> Mark__ do i need to save them first?
<dr01d> redbmk, thanks. using adb shell and in the device now :)
<shayaliz> sergiusens, thx.. http://pastebin.com/JA5nJBk4
<jamesh_> After install, doing a    uname -a    shows:"Linux localhost.localdomain 3.0.31-cyanogenmod-g527ce11 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Feb 21 04:14:33 UTC 2013 armv7l GNU/Linux" ... is this correct ?
<F41LB0t> jamesh_, (auto-response) The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Gushy> hi guys
<redbmk> dr01d: awesome - if you find the command line to connect to hidden ssid you mind giving me a heads up? looking into it now
<restore_android> Mark__ although i do have a question. why do i need to change directories into that folder? i thought i was supposed to run the script in the downloaded folder
<Guest52974> pmcgowan, thanks for your reply
<ender89> anyone have any idea if we could go about dual-booting ubuntu and android?
<mhall119> for anybody who still wants to know how to close an app: https://plus.google.com/u/0/109919666334513536939/posts/ELTLYHFqNdo
<sergiusens> shayaliz: seems your disk is full
<nsrla> Sucesss
<sergiusens> shayaliz: we are not deleting the userdata partition
<Mark__> restore_android nah, you have to run it from the extracted folder
<sergiusens> shayaliz: see how mush free space you have by running adb shell df
<restore_android> Mark__ ok so i extracted the zip right into the file that i downloaded. does that eliminate the need to cd?
<Jaszczomp> I've succeded with launching Ubuntu on my Gnex but it is not connecting to network. Could I make a phonecall, or I've missed something?
<eth2> does qtcreator run for you guys?
<Mad_Gouki> calculator app doesn't work on my nexus 7 :-|
<eth2> doesnt work on my nexus ether
<Mark__> restore_android if you extracted it to Downloads there'll be a folder called nakasi-jdq39 or whatever image you have so you'll need to cd ~/Downloads/nakasi-jdq39
<eth2> same for music, they look like pictures for me
<ender89> Jaszczomp from what I understand, data doesn't work and it only works for the gsm version
<ender89> As in, phonecalls only work on gsm
<restore_android> Mark__ right-o!
<Excape> sergiusens: seems like i'm having the same problem as shayaliz . Would a full wipe with cwm help?
<mhall119> eth2: qtcreator runs for me
<shayaliz> sergiusens, backupped anything so i can delete my internal sdcard may that help?
<Jaszczomp> I have a maguro. Is there any "settings" or something?
<mhall119> Jaszczomp: only the indicators
<pmcgowan> redbmk: dr01d use the phablet-network-setup script to copy your desktop config to the device
<sergiusens> Excape: shayaliz yes, a full wipe helps, just format userdata and sdcard and start over or fastboot -w
<eth2> mhall119, ubuntu 12.10 i guess?
<restore_android> Mark__ tells me no such directory exists. GAH! *shakes fists at air*
<mhall119> eth2: I'm on Raring
<shayaliz> sergiusens, kk I'll try
<Gushy> Mad_Gouki: calcuator app is just a demo according to the release notes - http://goo.gl/l1zN4
<F41LB0t> Gushy, (auto-response) Release notes are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<Mad_Gouki> Gushy: ah
<Pocketnowfan> I flashed it Ubunut via CM Mod (First Maguro then Phablet) and now I´ve got blackscreen why (I made a full data wipe before) Please help me
<Excape> sergiusens: although df shows that i have 550mb free on /system
<mhall119> actual calculator app is being developed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Calculator
<mhall119> Mad_Gouki: ^^
<Gushy> anyone know if there is an clock / alarm? I don't see it in the release notes and while I want to get developing I need to get up tomorrow. ;-p
<F41LB0t> Gushy, (auto-response) Release notes are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<Mad_Gouki> oh that dinner with friends example is cool!
<Mark__> restore_android the image in my example is for my nexus7. Make sure you change the command to what ever image you are trying to flash
<mhall119> Gushy: Clock app is being developed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Clock
<DrHalan> hey guys. I am looking for infos on the messenger running on Ubuntu Touch. Hopefully it will  use telepathy.
<Jaszczomp> nah. Simple question and simple answer please - can i make phonecall or not?
<restore_android> yes, i have a nexus 7
<eth2> mhall119, thx gonna try that i guess
<restore_android> Mark__ yes i have a nexus 7
<mhall119> DrHalan: there is no messenger app yet
<ogra_> write one !
<NoHell> does anyone tryed with a nexus 4 ?
<Pocketnowfan> I flashed it Ubunut via CM Mod (First Maguro then Phablet) and now I´ve got blackscreen why (I made a full data wipe before) Please help me
<Gushy> thx mhall119
<e8hffff> sergiusens: thansk for the linl
<Mark__> restore_android do you have the 4.2.1 or 4.2.2 image?
<redbmk> pmcgowan, I'm manually creating a file in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<AlexDeGruven> Ok, I'm seriously digging this. Once I tuned things up through ADB. Nice work so far.
<Warriorlite> Hello
<redbmk> your way sounds like it might be easier
<restore_android> Mark__ 4.2.2
<shayaliz> Excape, are you able to boot into cwm?
<AmpeR> is it unity mod, or anything else?
<DrHalan> mhall119: but there is sms right? so there is some kind of messenger. maemo used telepathy for sms too (which was awesome)
<Warriorlite> Someone can help me please ?
<awe> DrHalan, the telephony-app uses telapathy
<mhall119> DrHalan: there is sms, yes
<Excape> shayaliz: yes, it didn't overwrite the recovery
<Mark__> restore_android so what folders do you have in Downloads then? Keep it clean :)
<Pocketnowfan> Should I pull out the battery, because maybe it is doing something?
<shayaliz> Excape, adb reboot recovery?
<DrHalan> i know that ubuntu is using some parts of maemo (e.g. online accounts) i hope they will try to reuse the messenger :)
<Warriorlite> I want to go back to Android after i tried Ubuntu for Phone
<restore_android> Mark__ lol. the only one i have is that nakasi-jdq39
<Pocketnowfan> I flashed it Ubunut via CM Mod (First Maguro then Phablet) and now I´ve got blackscreen why (I made a full data wipe before) Please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mark__> restore_android and thats the folder, not the tgz?
<Excape> shayaliz: i just rebooted to fastboot by pressing the power button and then chose recovery
<mhall119> Pocketnowfan: we don't support that method
<Guest93118> I have myself a black screen too :X trying to figure out why it won't load
<weisso5> Pocketnowfan, run $ adb logcat to see what's going on
<jamesh_> Hi, are updates automatic?
<chippey5> Hello
<restore_android> Mark__ ah! it is the tgz
<Mad_Gouki> Pocketnowfan: how did you do that? did you follow the method from the ubuntu site?
<AmpeR> how to install this new touch enviroment separately?
<F41LB0t> AmpeR, (auto-response) The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<ogra_> jamesh_, see the release notes
<F41LB0t> ogra_, (auto-response) Release notes are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<restore_android> Mark__
<Mark__> restore_android ok. So that needs unpacking first
<restore_android> Mark__ i found the file
<jamesh_> sorry, thanks!
<shayaliz> Excape, phablet seems to install a new cwm.. i had cwm touch, now i have the non-touch cwm ^^
<restore_android> Mark__ where i extracted the files
<ProGEEK> htop on my phone, nice :D
<Mark__> restore_android great.
<Pocketnowfan> Mad_Gouki No I flashed it via CM Recovery
<restore_android> Mark__ downloads/phablet-flash/95
<moocow_> Too soon to port to any old phone?
<Excape> shayaliz: aa right, didnt notice that
<restore_android> Mark__ do i cd to that?
<Mad_Gouki> Pocketnowfan: well don't do that... follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install?action=show&redirect=TouchInstallProcess
<Mark__> is the nakasi-jdq39 folder in there?
<DrHalan> awe: is there any info on the telephony app? cannot find anything in the wiki (maybe i am blind...)
<movabo> Is there a possibility to change the clock-time?
<Jaszczomp> Can I make a phonecall or not? I have Gnex GSM
<Guest93118> Used the guide and finixhed installing on an ubuntu machine...and i'm getting a black screen. Anyone have this as a known issue?
<Pocketnowfan> Mad_Gouki I know but I don´t want to install ubuntu
<eth2> can anyone confirm that nothing happens when you click installable apps?
<awe> what kind of info do you want?  The source should be available by now...
<BjornTore> whoop, up 'n running on N7
<movabo> eth2: i can
<mhall119> DrHalan: https://launchpad.net/phone-app perhaps?
<cb___> where the download page on the website?
<F41LB0t> cb___, (auto-response) The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<mhall119> DrHalan: also https://launchpad.net/telepathy-ofono
<w00tc0d3> how to compile?
<sjmulder> silly question perhaps, but you do you quit an app?
<DrHalan> mhall119: thanks!
<awe> thanks mhall119
<Warriorlite> Why Ubuntu don't recognize my ubuntu phone ?
<sjmulder> or remove it from the running apps list
<rmeyerriecks> Having trouble downloading the image from cdimage.ubuntu.com any better mirrors?
<mhall119> rmeyerriecks: nope
<Mad_Gouki> sjmulder: pull up from the bottom and highlight the little magnifying glass, then press the X
<mhall119> sjmulder: https://plus.google.com/u/0/109919666334513536939/posts/ELTLYHFqNdo
<fedya|2> Hello guys.
<fedya|2> How i can flash ubuntu to nexus4?
<crugeman> greetings, I just finished the Nexus 10 install and there is no phablet account.  Did I get a bad load? Guest account only available
<mhall119> fedya|2: follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<redbmk> pmcgowan, where do you find that script?
<RiXtEr> mhall119, any chance of seeing a toro build soon ?
<sjmulder> Mad_Gouki, mhall119  thanks
<Mad_Gouki> sjmulder: np
<fedya|2> mhall119: it's looks like as instructions for nexus7 :3
<alan___> Hey all, anyone fixed a black screen after flashing on a nexus 4? any ideas?
<dutchschultz> so can i install ubuntu on a yakjuvx
<redbmk> pmcgowan, nvm - but I don't have wifi on my desktop so that doesn't help
<DrHalan> is there any reason for not using libgwibber on the phone? would be cool to have a unified social steam
<DrHalan> stream*
<mhall119> fedya|2: it should work for all devices
<ProGEEK> alan___, what file did you flash ?
<crugeman> Is there supposed to be a setup for first load? or how do I inject an account to use the tablet?
<fedya|2> mhall119: ok thanks for help
<cb___> is flashing just the two zips the same as flashing the images?
<mhall119> DrHalan: libgwibber is being replaced by libfriends
<mhall119> crugeman: no setup, it's filled with mock data, it's a developer preview not a user-ready image
<katz> any plans on supporting toro? / CDMA?
<cb___>  is flashing just the two zips the same as flashing the images?
<crugeman> ok was looking at the release notes and no phablet account
<sjmulder> I love the UI, good job
<F41LB0t> crugeman, (auto-response) Release notes are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<Pocketnowfan> Mad_Gouki So what should I do now? Does it work with CM or anything EXCEPT Ubuntu?
<jdawes> I've tried out Ubuntu for phone but need to put Android back on for my app development, the "adb reboot-bootloader" hangs, anyone else encounter this issue? I can't seem to get the reboot go through, I let it sit for over an hour.
<DrHalan> mhall119: okay cool. but there is no unified social client (yet?)
<sergiusens> jdawes: adb reboot bootloader
<jdawes> lol
<sergiusens> jdawes: no dash
<Mad_Gouki> Pocketnowfan: what? you need to do it through ubuntu. It's just a dev build, gonna reinstall android on my nexus 7 now.
<katz> any plans on supporting toro? / CDMA?
<alan___> progeek I flashed the occam file for nexus 4 from the ubuntu site
<mhall119> DrHalan: not yet but libfriends is most likely what will power it
<jdawes> oh, the website lists a dash
<sjmulder> is it possible to modify the left bar yet?
<UncountedGnome> katz
<UncountedGnome> check the XDA page
<UncountedGnome> for toro
<UncountedGnome> there is a port
<mhall119> katz: there's an image on XDA forums for toro, but without the radio working
<ProGEEK> alan___, what about the phablet file, the 400 meg one, flash that too ?
<alan___> sorry for the delay, was trying to figure out how to repond to you :/
<katz> Thank you, I was looking for it
<UncountedGnome> yeah, data doesn't work though :/
<jdawes> sergiusens: is the "bootloader" supposed to be the filename of the bootloader image or just the text "bootloader"?
<Pocketnowfan> Mad_Gouki Ok but How does it feel is it fluent?
<sergiusens> jdawes: the text
<UncountedGnome> it isn't supported in the GSM image either though
<sergiusens> jdawes: or power off and just boot holding power and all volume buttons
<stellarhopper__> well somebody's servers are loded up
<mhall119> calls and sms should work on GSM phones, but not CDMA
<alan___> now that i think about it, i didnt need that file i downloaded
<k1l_> couldnt find marks number in the demo :)
<llstarks> if anyone is interested in porting to the north american galaxy s3, we're talking it over in #verizons3 and #d2common
<alan___> i then got an unbuntu machione, ran the lines the guide asked to run in the terminal
<JosiahOne> Does anyone know if there is Google voice yet?
<katz> Thank you very much! It might be nice if that link was mentioned by canonical
<shayaliz> sergiusens, thanks! it's working now! glad to have guys like you in the comm, keep on with the good job!
<UncountedGnome> if you want to manually download them, they're on cdimages.ubuntu or whatever
<alan___> so i thikn all i flashed is phablet...
<alan___> it downloaded a few files
<stellarhopper__> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/quantal-preinstalled-system-armel+manta.img
<stellarhopper__> actually downloading it (via the phablet thingy's wget) now..
<Chris____> thanks stellarhopper, thats just what i was going to ask about
<alan___> phablet-flash -b
<jdawes> sergiusens: is that all the command does? god, you'd think I'd know that. Thanks.
<stellarhopper__> I know right! :P
<swinchen> So....  how is it?!?  I am sad I have a Toro in my pocket.  Let me live vicariously through you... how is it?
<ProGEEK> hrm, thats all i did
<maxjezy> its really not that bad, but  definitly not good.
<maxjezy> it's like nuts, for an nutalergic person
<sjmulder> it’s a shame how relatively few demo apps there are, means you don’t have good examples for your own apps
<sergiusens> jdawes: yup, takes you to the bootloader :-)
<swinchen> That is sad.  Based on the demo I expected pure awesomeness.
<mhall119> swinchen: it's a developer preview
<mhall119> it will be awesome when it's done
<alan___> and it worked for you, i imagine?
<swinchen> mhall119: True.
<maxjezy> mhall119: are you 100%possitive?
<mhall119> sjmulder: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<alan___> were you on a stock image or a CM rom?
<mhall119> maxjezy: I am :)
<maxjezy> i think it's going to have a hard time keeping up with androidy
<alan___> ALL GOOD it worked
<seth> hey guys
<wolfnumba1> Hello all
<eth2> it doesnt really have to keep up with android, it has to get an awesome open platform (in my opinion)
<madhatter2> Hi. I just flashed my GNexus, and i've black screen. However the phone is seen by adb, and i can get the recovery mode. Is there something i can do ?
<wolfnumba1> can anybody assist with flashing ubuntu preview to nexus 7 3G model?
<Mad_Gouki> If ubuntu tablet gets steam, it will win my tablet.
<swinchen> I will be interested to see how smooth the interface is/becomes.  Android is a bit choppy
<mhall119> maxjezy: I expect we'll have more developers working on it than Android (eventually anyway)
<seth> I've run into an issue trying to install to my nexus 7. Everything downloads and it moves the file to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip then says the device needs to be unlocked for it to work. my tablet is unlocked though
<F41L> ogra_, some people are saying that ubuntu phone os is technically an android manufacturer skin, since it runs atop CM, what sort of response do you have to say about that?
<sjmulder> mhall119: still very bare bones but a good starting point at least
<Mad_Gouki> seth: just wait, it should work at that point
<mzanetti_> madhatter2: try manually reflashing the two zip files in /sdcard/ when in recovery mode. If that doesn't work, download them again
<dustyjam> i have now installed ubuntu and now there is this android guy with the progress bar but it is now loading for 5 minutes and does#t finish!
<mhall119> sjmulder: yes, we released it early
<Kyle> So, hmm, they didn't release the porting guide today? Shame shame.
<madhatter2> mzanetti_: ok ;)
<mhall119> so as to give community access to it
<seth> Mad_Gouki: So I need to keep waiting where the terminal says < waiting for device>?
<sjmulder> mhall119: took me a while to realise why calculator didn’t fit on screen, haha
<ogra_> F41L, it is a full ubuntu rootfs running atop of an android that provides the hardware compatibility layer
<Kitch> I don't now why I joined. I'm just gunna be sat here jealous because my phone doesn't have it
<sjmulder> mhall119: very happy about the early release though, community involvement is important
<dustyjam> i have now installed ubuntu and now there is this android guy with the progress bar but it is now loading for 5 minutes and does#t finish!
<mhall119> sjmulder: +1
<tyler-baker> Flashing my N10 now
<mhall119> dustyjam: it took >10minutes on my nexus 7
<tyler-baker> excited
<Kyle> Kitch: Eh, sooner or later it may get ported to your device
<DrHalan> okay seems like sms is alsohandled via telepathy. so the phone app could be extended to also support xmpp and other protocols :)
<eth2> but there is no dalvik vm isnt it?
<Kitch> Flashing my toaster now
<wolfnumba1> anybody have success flashing to nexus 7 3G model?
<F41L> ogra_, are there plans to roll a custom hardware compatability layer to differentiate ubuntu OS moreso significantly to keep people from relating it to Android?
<dustyjam> mhall110: ok thanks :)
<sjmulder> just to be sure, JavaScript is the #1 language for building apps right, even “native” ones? that’s what I should be focussing on?
<jbooth> mhall119: Any comment on what parts of Qt5 we should expect to work? Camera clearly since there's an ubuntu app that uses it. What about others like accelerometer?
<Kitch> +Kyle The nexus s has pretty much ceased active development now so yeah :( sad day for me
<mhall119> DrHalan: feel free to submit those :)
<madhatter2> Kitch: Ubuntu is ported on toasters ?? Nice ! I'll try with mine someday :D
<topshelf> dank101: Why hardware drivers sit below dalvik vm anyway?
<pmcgowan> jbooth: sensors will work
<mhall119> jbooth: I don't have a list, but really anything reasonable should work (eventually)
<jbooth> I wonder what I'm doing wrong. Okay, I'll keep beating on it.
<NoHell> Hi all, i'm kind od stuck just after : adb kill-server; adb start-server
<DrHalan> mhall119: hopefullly i will find some time to contribute a little. the code seems nice and clean
<topshelf> dank101: Or did I misread something, which I think I did :-P
<tyler-baker> jbooth, can you get an adb shell?
<NoHell> When I plug my Nexus 4 there are no popup
<F41L> NoHell, what version of android?
<NoHell> 4.2.2
<tyler-baker> jbooth, some debug may be helpful
<dank101> i am making a better auto-installer
<F41L> USB debugging enabled, NoHell?
<Kitch> SUB DEBUGGING ENABLED!
<NoHell> That's where I failed so far
<jbooth> tyler-baker: sure, what do I try to dig out of the shell?
<seth> When the install script is done copying the files and the device resets it'll go to the bootloader and I should let it sit there?
<F41L> NoHell, cant usb debug
<F41LB0t> F41L, (auto-response) For Android 4.2 and greater, one must repeatedly tap the build version under the "About Phone" section of android settings to enable the "Developer Settings" menu, where one can then enable USB Debugging.
<tyler-baker> jbooth, dmesg
<Theo__> Can I only install this from a computer running Ubuntu desktop?
<NoHell> I'm a second day user of ubuntu... :S
<tyler-baker> jbooth, throw it in pastebin
<Kitch> How do I tag people in pastebin
<Kitch> fuck
<Yugge> Theo__: I installed mine from linux mint
<Kitch> I'll start again
<topshelf> It's a bit disturbing that they basically want the community to finish the development off, seems very ropey. Even for devs!
<Kitch> How do I mention people on IRC
<thequestion> Installing from Fedora ATM
<Theo__> can I install from Mac or Vista?
<F41L> Kitch, type part of their name and hit tab (it depends on your IRC client)
<Kitch> F41L: cheers dude
<jbooth> tyler-baker: Uhh let me see about that. Its long :-)
<Yugge> topshelf: wanting the community to supply the apps is standard linux thinking
<madhatter2> Theo__ : I tested it on Debian Wheezy.
<NoHell> afk
<topshelf> Yugge: I get the apps bit, but is seems quite a bit of the core functionality is very much unfinished
<ogra_> F41L, well, we will go on using android kernels and drivers but integrate everything better in ubuntu over time
<tyler-baker> jbooth, ya it will tell me if there is a kernel issue or not
<jbooth> tyler-baker: Do you need it back to timestamp 0?
<josh__> does anyone know how long it takes when pushing to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<jbooth> If so, let me restart the phone.
<tyler-baker> jbooth, no just let me see what you have
<thecowking> josh__ a long time
<Javierb> hi everibody
<LorkScorguar> hi all
<pigeonor> how come no toro support?
<pigeonor> :(
<topshelf> Yugge: I suppose a lot can happen in 7 months.
<Yugge> topshelf: I'm thinking they just haven't gotten to it yet. Remember that it's a early early alpha
<josh__> hahah @thecowking Thanks I guess
<F41L> pigeonor, as far as I know there are toro images
<Yugge> :)
<DrHalan> ah okay there is this QtContact module that is already used in MeeGo (an also in Mer i guess)
<mhall119> topshelf: it's a developer preview, the core isn't finished yet, but it's open to community contributors now
<pigeonor> F41L: saw mark shuttleworths video showing his verizon phone
<topshelf> Yugge: Bit too early is my thinking :-P
<madhatter2> How fast is it supposed to boot ?
<F41L> pigeonor, hence why I said I believe there are toro images in the download repo
<mhall119> topshelf: some would argue that it's not early enough
<Javierb> does anyone have problems to retrieve the phablet packages also?
<pigeonor> hmm, need to find it
<BjornTore> Be warned, you can't do jack on it yet besides developing.
<madhatter2> Javierb: nope
<Yugge> topshelf: I dunno, kinda stoked that I can make apps already :)
<F41L> cough, gsm data
<F41LB0t> F41L, (auto-response) The current "official" Ubuntu Phone release does not have GSM Data capability (yet, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Telephony), but unofficial sources say there is a fix to possibly enable data usage: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38295234
<mhall119> BjornTore: hence why it's called a developer preview :)
<BjornTore> yea ;) I'm a dev, don't worry
<topshelf> mhall119: I suppose, guess in phone land, we've kinda become accustomed to the release of something pretty well polished from the off.
<topshelf> Yugge: Definitely great about making apps now.
<mhall119> topshelf: only because we've become accustomed to closed development
<iComputerz> Can you install Ubuntu Touch on any Android phone or tablet?
<jbooth> tyler-baker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1701871/
<mhall119> iComputerz: no
<iComputerz> Ok, so only the Nexus lineup?
<topshelf> mhall119: I hear that.
<F41L> iComputerz, for now, yes. Until the community porting begins
<mhall119> iComputerz: yes, Galaxy Nexus, Nexus 4, Nexus 7 and Nexus 10
<iComputerz> Ok, thanks!
<mhall119> yeah, XDA developers have already started, so keep an eye our for new ports
<tyler-baker> jbooth, looks like android came up
<tyler-baker> jbooth, what are you seeing on your screen?
<jbooth> tyler-baker: Yeah, I can deploy and run my app
<jbooth> Its that I'm having trouble getting the app to read anything off the accelerometer.
<tyler-baker> ah
<topshelf> mhall119: The web-based apps are pretty sucky ATM. I'm looking forward to it.
<topshelf> mhall119: Interesting times are afoot, most definitely.
<Causalon> Not work on my nexus 7 :(
<Causalon> i dont now why...
<Yugge> Causalon: How far did you get?
<mhall119> Causalon: how far did you get and what error?
<topshelf> mhall119: Wondering how much of Android market share is the low-mid emerging markets?
<mhall119> topshelf: I don't have any numbers
<topshelf> mhall119: Cos I see Ubuntu taking nearly half of that off of Android.
<mhall119> I don't think it's much though, those markets are still dominated by other OSes
<tvoss> jbooth, how are you trying to access the accelerometer?
<Causalon> mhall119:  non, just rebooyt on installing process
<Javierb> can someone help me, i have an error 404 when i try to update the phablet packages.... i don't know how to solve that
<sha> hey, is ubuntu-phone only a chroot inside a full android-system (like a "guest")? or is ubuntu-phone an own hostsystem, based on an android kernel?
<Theo__> man, I've got to try this - looks great! Is there a mac or windows equivalent to /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Causalon> sorry for my english :)
<mcfarke311> hey guys, I was just curious if anyone thinks that this will ever be able to be run on a motorola atrix 2
<mhall119> mcfarke311: if someone ports it there it will
<MostHated> any word on a nexus 4 dual boot yet?
<eMinja> getting stuck at pushing autodeploy .zip to nexus 7
<mcfarke311> ok... I have a nexus 7 so I was going to give it a shot on that, but I would really love to have it on my phone
<Yugge> sha: ogra_ |  it is a full ubuntu rootfs running atop of an android that provides the hardware compatibility layer
<weisso5> eMinja, just wait it out adb push is a slow process
<mcfarke311> Ubuntu phone looks beautiful
<Causalon> eMinja:  how you do hat??}
<restore_android> how long til beta? anyone know?
<Yugge> Some months?
<Yugge> I guess?
<wastrel> the announcement said fall 2013 for release
<wastrel> so i guess beta must be summer at the latest
<Causalon> some tutorial abou how installing ??
<F41LB0t> Causalon, (auto-response) The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<F41L> wastrel, that is for the first phones to market, I believe official "release" is going to be 14.04
<juliank89> Buenas tardes, alguien que me pueda ayudar en Español
<mcfarke311> that sounds pretty awesome. I can't wait until they start selling phones with ubuntu on them
<sha> Yugge: what do you mean exactly with "running atop of an android"? is it an android-fork?
<DavidJFulde> wastrel it was pushed to Q1 14
<bpultimate> sha: It runs in chroot
<wastrel> good to know
<Causalon> F41LB0t: i follow the instruction, but dont work on my nexus 7
<F41L> sha, it uses CM10.1 as a hardware compatability layer, running ubuntu rootfs
<ogra_> sha, it uses the android kernel and hardware access layer and an ubuntu on top
<mcfarke311> would you be able to keep your google play apps and such when running ubuntu?
<JhosmanU> I have a question, I have no idea and want to install Ubuntu Phone by Motorola Defy + if it does not work, I can do recovery (via Windows) with RDS Lite?, as the Wiki says it will erase all the data, I have a doubt if this method include phone recovery  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1100585
<F41LB0t> JhosmanU, (auto-response) There are currently no "official" instructions for installing without the provided flash tool (yet), stay tuned! However, you can try http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38285911#post38285911
<Onlydole> How do I flash my Nexus 7 using Virtualbox on mac?
<sha> and the "ubuntu rootfs" is only in a chroot?
<Causalon> just reboot on midle of instalation process
<mark_____> I've flashed through adb about 3 times but keep getting the black screen on my Nexus 7. I've pushed both zips to sdcard and one (armel+grouper)installs in a matter of seconds but the other (phablet-armhf) has been stuck at about 75% for at least half an hour.
<tyler-baker> Anyone know where the daily builds are being published?
<jbooth> tvoss: Through QML and QtSensors 5.0's Accelerometer "object"
<mark_____> Little droid guy is just standing there with his guts out and Extracing the ubuntu rootfstarball....... is displayed
<DeWitt> hey guys
<Yugge> mark_____: that step took me like 15 min
<mark_____> Any suggestions? I'd like to at least see it once before I put JB back on
<Theo__> guys surely can install from Mac right? Or just from Ubuntu at the mo. (well ur instructions)
<JhosmanU> That is, restoring my own rom on my own (as if android had brikead)
<mark_____> Yugge: you're a magician, you replyed and the next step popped up :D
<thequestion> Galaxy Nexus, Ubuntu booting... (Droid, with grey background and progress bar)
<eMinja> Causalon how do it hat??
<tyler-baker> I have it working from a Mac
<tyler-baker> You need to get the binaries and compile adb and fastboot
<F41L> tyler-baker, write a guide!
<Yugge> mark_____: :D Glad you got through :D
<tyler-baker> Sure thing
<Causalon> wait!!! its works!!! omg i so exited XD
<Onlydole> How do you do it with mac?
<bpultimate> Onlydole: use adb
<Onlydole> I can't find how to install those dang Phablet tools?
<F41LB0t> Onlydole, (auto-response) The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<mark_____> rebooting now. Fingers crossed
<JhosmanU>  I have a question, I have no idea and want to install Ubuntu Phone by Motorola Defy + if it does not work, I can do recovery (via Windows) with RDS Lite?, as the Wiki says it will erase all the data, I have a doubt if this method include phone recovery
<F41L> JhosmanU, I don't believe that phone has a port yet.
<bpultimate> JhosmanU:  jeez man. It is not possible ATM. ONly Nexus devices supported
<dustyjam> the OS is so laggy, at the moment i restore my android backup!
<wastrel> dustyjam: what device?
<dustyjam> galaxy nexus
<wastrel> ah i have that
<crugeman> Anyone notice the Nexus 10 image doesn't have the Phablet dev account?
<Yugge> Onlydole, Theo__ : The official flash tools are linux only.
<wastrel> people with nexus 4 are saying it's not slow on that
<mzanetti_> crugeman: it does for sure :)
<JhosmanU> bpultimate: If that I know and have read that you can only with Nexus, but I like to play to see results, if it does not work, restore it.
<Onlydole> what's the ADB command to get it on the device?
<crugeman> not showing up on my load :(
<thequestion> reboot
<mzanetti_> crugeman: its not on the login screen. its the account for the ubuntu base system. ssh etc
<dustyjam> is that possible that ski safari is only an image?
<F41L> Onlydole, only official method is using the ubuntu tools, you can try the XDA method.
<thequestion> yeah !! It w[r]orks !!
<DeWitt> Is anyone else's Galaxy Nexus very laggy?
<crugeman> already did only got the 4 dummy accounts
<mark_____> Yugge: Damn, still got the black screen :( Back to android for now then and I'll try again at the weekend.
<dustyjam> yes mine!!
<BLAKE_> dang alot of people.....
<dustyjam> DeWitt: yes mine...
<crugeman> thanks will look more int that
<Yugge> mark_____: wait a bit more, there is no boot splash and takes a while to load
<DeWitt> It is usuable, but not perfect
<marugby123> does anyone know if there is a video on how to do this on a nexus 4 on tmobile?
<mark_____> Yugge: Ah right. i'll stick the kettle on then :)
<juicyjones> so it's just as simple as downloading the two zips and flashing them in recovery isn't it?
<thequestion> Home screen not laggy for me (Galaxy Nexus)
<Theo__> hmm tnk should write guides for other OSs, as this will appeal to people not running Linux on desktop....
<tvoss> jbooth, looking ...
<Causalon> in my blog you can read my first impression about ubuntu os on N7 ,this looks great XD
<thequestion> Smooth animations
<DeWitt> Nice
<roxkYu> may i know the link for the download of the image..thanks.
<F41L> where download
<F41LB0t> F41L, (auto-response) The installation instructions (from Ubuntu) are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Onlydole> Is there any documentation on the XDA method?
<DeWitt> I'll try to reflash and see if that helps
<thequestion> Very little "freeze" in Gallery when scrolling up/down
<F41L> Onlydole, how install manual
<F41LB0t> F41L, (auto-response) There are currently no "official" instructions for installing without the provided flash tool (yet), stay tuned! However, you can try http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38285911#post38285911
<stellarhopper__> doh!! phablet-flash is just a python script!
<Causalon> you now some blog whare devp write your firts contact <''
<Causalon> ??
<keever2> CDMA isnt supported?
<eMinja> I love the provided flash tool
<pigeonor> keever2: nope
<keever2> stupid.
<keever2> no support ever?
<roxkYu> Thanks
<eMinja> It gives ubuntu really easy to use ADB and fastboot commands
<F41L> keever, known issues
<F41LB0t> F41L, (auto-response) Release notes are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<pmcgowan> keever2: its a preview release still working on it, also hope to get some help
<neel_> After a reboot, I'm stuck at a black screen.
<roxkYu> what's the experience of the GNex?
<jbooth> tvoss: I found it. I needed to start my sensor. :-P
<tvoss> jbooth, \o/
<drakh> Hi!
<Blix247> can anyone past teh contents of the phablet-flash script?
<mhall119> jbooth: I'd love to see a screencast or something of what you're working on
<keever2> man I was so pumped to flash it. Whats the worst that would happen if I still flashed anyway? The ril/radios wont work..?
<drakh> On my GNx, I am stuck on what is supposed to be a lockscreen...what do I have to do, touchscreen doesn't do anything...
<thequestion> roxkYu: Good for me, animations are sometime a little slow
<ben1066> neel_: wait
<ben1066> It takes a while
<drakh> nevermind...
<drakh> :-)
<DeWitt> How does it run on the Galaxy Nexus?
<roxkYu> ok
<stellarhopper__> Blix247: http://pastebin.com/fvPFXYbS
<madhatter2> ben1066: about how long ?
<ben1066> I'm not sure
<ben1066> Not for first boot, I wasn't timing :p
<Sumesh> Is there a way to take screenshots?
<NoHell> Thank's F4IL
<madhatter2> :/
<neel_> ben1066: ok, i have waited for 10 mins now
<ben1066> That's probably too long
<thequestion> DeWitt: Good for me, animations are sometime a little slow
<ben1066> Are you sure it's on?
<mark_____> madhatter2: I've been stuck on black screen for about 9-10 minutes now on my first boot.
<neel_> okay I'll try flashing again I guess
<Daenarys> Are you on WIndows?
<neel_> yes it's on. i ran adb and it shows the device connected
<dank101> Guys
<dank101> a better way to do this is coming
<dank101> only for Grouper
<dank101> (Nexus7)
<Daenarys> Oke, for Windows, flash the 2 zips files in CWM.
<Daenarys> You dont need to flash the .img files
<madhatter2> mark_____: And still black ?
<brokedude> Hey guys! I just flashed everything following the official guide and all I get is a black screen on my N4. Any help?
<Daenarys> 1 is for your device and 1 is for the Ubuntu file system
<Daenarys> Are you on Windows?
<mark_____> Yeah, I'm on an N7. I'm over the 10 min mark now.
<ben1066> dank101: how do you mean a better way? It's pretty trivial :p
<blacki> did anyone get over that >10min blank screen on the N7?
<Daenarys> Dude listen.
<juicyjones> yeah it's pretty trivial to download two zips and flash them if you've ever unlocked and rooted your phone. it *is* a developer preview after all
<Daenarys> Flash this zip in CWM first quantal-preinstalled-armel+grouper.zip
<thequestion> After a while, animations just run perfectly ! (Always at first boot ATM)
<neel_> blacki: yes my gnex is stuck too
<brokedude> So I'm assuming the black screen issue is common?
<Daenarys> Its not a issue
<Daenarys> its your fault
<Daenarys> You need to flash the .zip files in CWM
<Daenarys> not any fastboot images
<F41L> I'll flash YOUR zip files.
<F41L> mmm
<mark_____> Daenarys: I did that and I still have the black screen
<brokedude> I mean, how is it my fault if I am following the official guide from canonical?
<ben1066> I think flashing the boot image would be smart too
<ben1066> Im not sure if it ships a different kernel
<ben1066> Well it almost certainly does
<pmcgowan> mark_____: brokedude can you guys check the sapce on your sdcard
<F41L> brokedude, it's not, it's a developer preview, things happen. If you think it is a bug, report it!
<Daenarys> Format system etc first
<F41L> brokedude, where bug
<NoHell> Now my USB debugging is enabled but nothing appear on my screen after pluging my device ...
<mark_____> pmcgowan: is there an adb command for that?
<NoHell> after adb kill-server; adb start-server
<pmcgowan> adb shell df should work
<F41L> NoHell, try adb devices
<F41L> and: adb root
<NoHell> i'll
<pmcgowan> also get output of adb logcat and see if it complained in there
<Daenarys> For Nexus 7 flash quantal-preinstalled-armel+grouper.zip and quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip in CWM recovery.
<brokedude> F41L How do I check space if it's in a black screen? ADB is  working but I do not know how to check.
<weisso5> brokedude, $adb logcat
<F41L> not sure, brokedude. Have you tried doing a fastboot wipe of user data?
<mark_____> pmcgowan: df doesn't show sdcard. At least I mean I cant
<F41L> or what weisso5 said.
<rmeyerriecks> how do I close a running app?
<mark_____> pmcgowan: .....see it
<brokedude> F41L Ill try wiping in fastboot, I do think I was running low on memory
<Nando> So I just tried to install the touch preview on my Nexus 7 and it told me I was using an unsupported device. Any advice?
<pmcgowan> rmeyerriecks: long swipe up from bottom edge reveals the HUD option
<robin-gloster_> mhall119 is a music player being worked on?
<DavidJFulde> rmeyerriecks swipe from the bottom to ~centre (to the little Magnifying glass icon) and then click the little X
<mmike|2> my tilapia runs ubuntu touch...
<sociallymellow> Hey guys!  Just flashed ubuntu to my Nexus 4, anyone else?
<pmcgowan> mark_____: adb shell df /sdcard/
<mark_____> pmcgowan: Just realised the /data is the sdcard isn't it? 12.7 of 13.2 GB used
<Nando> So I just tried to install the touch preview on my Nexus 7 and it told me I was using an unsupported device. Any advice?
<pmcgowan> mark_____: yeah thats probably the issue
<CharlyDigital> great look and excited for a more polished build.
<pmcgowan> need to clean it up then try again
<segfaul> Is your device running a custom rom?
<brokedude> Nando, make sure you have ADB enabled and screen is on
<mark_____> pmcgowan: I'll give it a shot. Cheers
<segfaul> I'm stuck at the pushing to /sdcard
<sociallymellow> ^ should it be on stock android before flashing this?
<tanner_> hi. i cant get the source to load when i apt-get update . keeps giving me 404 not found error
<Nando> Brokedude, alright lemme try
<sociallymellow> I am running Xylon Rom and trying to install ubuntu now, hope it works
<Sumesh> Adb works when I'm on Ubuntu touch, but after I do reboot-bootloader, it doesn't detect the phone.
<CharlyDigital> gmail is wonky lets you sign in then shows email for a split second before giving a Network Error and will not refresh
<tanner_> i can not update my sources. when i apt-get reload it gives me a 404 not found error...
<seanfell> go back to developer mode and select usb debugging
<sergiusens> Nando: if by any chance your device is not supported, use -d to tell it what you have
<sociallymellow> Hey guys, ubuntu touch erases like clockwork recovery etc correct?
<bpultimate> tanner_: try apt-get update
<Sumesh> It installs its own custom recovery(CWM)
<tanner_> ok
<tanner_> : Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Nando> Brokedude, sergiusens, the flash is proceeding as expected no, thanks for the help.
<Nando> now*
<brokedude> Nando no prob.
<mainerror> Soooo, I'm installing now. :)
<sergiusens> Nando: welcome
<tanner_> : Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<efuller> I need help
<efuller> Please
<johncrist1988> Are there going to be nightly updates or anything like that planned?
<sergiusens> sociallymellow: yes, but you can workaround that, what recovery do you have?
<popey> tanner_: lucid isnt supported
<mcfarke311> I'm really looking forward for this coming out on other devices although I do have a nexus 7
<popey> tanner_: you need to be on 12.04 or above
<segfaul> How do you mount it, I plug my Nexus 7 in and it doesn't do anything. Debugging is turned on
<llstarks> if anyone is interested in porting to the north american galaxy s3, we're talking it over in #verizons3 and #d2common
<tanner_> oh ok thanks popey
<efuller> I did a Fastboot OEM Unlock and the Nexus 10 doesnt Reboot
<efuller> Help Me?
<sergiusens> tanner_: you can try and backport by branching lp:phablet-tools
<robertjw> i just tried out the touch developer preview on the Nexus 7 and am having trouble with the browser.  Is there  a known bug with entry of text in forms, or am I doing something wrong?
<jackel> hello
<CharlyDigital> browser worked fine here while entering text
<bcooper> Does anyone think I could flash it on my Sprint Galaxy Nexus? I have no need for service, so that isn't a worry for me.
<sociallymellow> sergiusens: sorry i was afk, sucessfully got Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 4 running on a custom rom. LOVE it.
<robertjw> one one character is being accepted in text fields for me on a nexus 7
<bobsmith> ANY PORT FOR TORO?
<sociallymellow> Did anyone else get a BUNCH of generic messages when they first loaded ubuntu touch?
<jackel> so I've installed to the nexus 7
<bcooper> Actually, even if I tried flashing it on my Sprint GNex, would I still be able to flash back to android even if it didn't work?
<F41L> bobsmith, not yet, as far as I know.
<jackel> stupid question, how do I search?
<F41L> bcooper, yes.
<mainerror> efuller: Does it do anything or is it completely dead?
<wastrel> sprint gnex is cdma isn't it?
<bcooper> F41l: thanks :D Time to break stuff!
<jounih> efuller: you might need to wipe your data
<Nata> Solved my issue without ask any question, thank you :)
<bcooper> wastrel: yes
<mainerror> efuller: That shouldn't happen normally.
<efuller> Any Ideas Why my Nexus 10 wont boot after a  boot unlock
<jounih> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2065814
<jounih> i had the same with nexus 10, had to wipe the data
<efuller> I'm stuck at the X boot
<jounih> efuller: check the link i posted
<jounih> it works
<Faustek> hmm, Sorry to disturb but just a quick question.
<Faustek> After flashing, is it usual for the device to actually be stuck in "building" mode, pre-os-start that is.
<maurice> hi all. Just installed ubuntu galaxy nexus, and it boots to entirely black screen is it a known issue?
<Yugge> It takes a while to finish yes, and appears stuck on 75% procent
<crypticmofo> your git is being raped
<maurice> yeah, but it passed that 75%
<Faustek> @Yugge scary..been stuck at that 75% for 10 minutes. You answer and screen turns completly black
<meetingology> Faustek: Error: "Yugge" is not a valid command.
<Faustek> Yugge scary..been stuck at that 75% for 10 minutes. You answer and screen turns completly black
<maurice> and them was just black. unable to receive calls but visible via adb
<HelpeRX> yo
<HelpeRX> how can i get this on my d2vzw
<HelpeRX> !!!
<Nando> My current attempt to install the touch preview has my terminal stuck here: "Pushing /home/nano/Downloads/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip¨ Advice?
<Hey_MK> hey y'all, unbelievably great os
<crypticmofo> lol HelpeRX  we got to wait .. HelpeRX im on a d2vzw also
<Yugge> Faustek: that's the third time I hear that today :D
<Yugge> heard*
<weisso5> Nando, wait it out
<jackel> fuck
<edude03> efuller that's normal after an unlock sometimes, I think you have to fasboot -w right after IIRC
<HelpeRX> NO I CNAT
<HelpeRX> I ANT NOW!!~!
<Hey_MK> but how can I make a call?
<Faustek> Nando I had the same thing. It was just working in background, wait it out
<efuller> THANKS Jounih!!! That step needs to be added to the tutorial.
<andril> anyone else Lola Chang?
<jerel> is there a way to download the image before attaching my device?
<HelpeRX> OMG
<HelpeRX> i wont make it
<Faustek> Yugge: Meaning I just need to hard restart it?
<HelpeRX> im suppsoed to die tomorrow
<jounih> efuller: no probs :)
<HelpeRX> so plz let me enjoy it today
<Nando> weisso5, Faustek - Will do, thanks
<Hey_MK> it didn't require a pin, I cannot make calls, help? >)
<jackel> looking for hot singles in Tampa?
<mainerror> o_O
<jounih> Hey_MK: what device you got?
<brillopad> jackel, no thanks
<llstarks> HelpeRX, nobody is porting anything until tomorrow at the very least
<HelpeRX> ....
<llstarks> everything right now is just brute-forcing
<Hey_MK> jounih: Galaxy Nexus GSM
<HelpeRX> not fair
<aidan__> hi
<brillopad> HelpeRX, go whine somewhere else
<andril> made a few calls and txt but once this is released it will be serious
<jackel> ATTENTION TOO MANY WOMEN SIGN UP FOR FREE MEN
<jounih> Hey_MK: should work ok. you got a sim card in?
<HelpeRX> but
<HelpeRX> but
<HelpeRX> T_T
 * brillopad gives HelpeRX a tissue
<HelpeRX> so wil lsomone port it by tomorrow?
<aidan__> is there instructions for dual booting on a nexus 7?
<mainerror> jackel: What the hell?
<Yugge> Hey_MK: I asked a mate to borrow his phone and then removed my pin code, then it worked.
<andril> anyone else see this saving Nokia - the N9 came to mind just bigger 4.7 or 5 inch device
<Hey_MK> jounih: Yeah, didn't even stick it out, it doesn't even request my pin when it boots up
<jackel> so much BBC at pornhub
<Yugge> Dunno if you can do it through ubuntu though =/
<Hey_MK> Yugge: fuck, how am i supposed to do that now? :)
<winglerw28> Does anybody else have a freezing issue at boot, stuck at lock screen with "14 tweets received"?
<Hey_MK> Yugge: Nope, no settings whatsoever still
<aidan__> is there instructions for dual booting on a nexus 7?
<winglerw28> (I'm on a Nexus 4)
<Yugge> winglerw28: swipe from left edge
<winglerw28> It is frozen
<jackel> guys, I jizzzed on my ubuntu shirt, anyway I can install Archjizz?
<mainerror> aidan__: There's no dual-booting.
<Faustek> Yugge: so instead of staring at the blank screen, whent back to adb to see if I could find the device it was there...pressed power button...it works :D
<NoHell> I'm in pain following the process... adb do not see any phone connected. I'm certailny wrong somewhere.
<jounih> no dual boot yet afaik… hopefully someone will implement soon
<tyler-baker> Wow this is looking really nice on the N10
<PhantomGamers> im trying to port this to the s3 but their git is being hammered
<jackel> DAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAE DAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAEDAE
<jackel> UBUNTU
<jackel> UBUNTU
<m7stic> whoah
<brillopad> Can anyone ban this jackel idiot?
<ulkesh> seriously
<Xavierdarkness> Someone had too much sugar today.
<mainerror> popey: Can you do something about this jackel guy?
<brillopad> Oh hang on, there's an ignore option... woohoo!
<winglerw28> Ok
<Faustek> hmm.../ignore does not work in here
<winglerw28> just unfroze
<brillopad> Bye jackel, you bloody tool.
<jackel>                         //\                           / | ;                           | /_|                         .-"`  `"-.                       /`          `\                      /              \                .-.,_|      .-""""-. |               |     `",_,-'  (((-. '(                \ (`"=._.'/   (  (o>'-`"#     ,           '.`"-'` /     `--`  '==;    /\\            `'--'`\         _.'~~   / | \                  `.,__
<winglerw28> Is there any way to get data connectivity?
<aidan__> cheers for that
<jackel> put the charger in your ass
<jounih> whatever happened to channel ops on irc
<m7stic> the release image is a lot less refined that I thought it would be.
<guest1_> dual-boot on n7 is working http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38300214#post38300214
<efuller> ADB server on 4.2.2 HELP ? No key acception notice
<aidan__> went out and got a nexus 7 today just for ubuntu
<m7stic> efuller- do
<aidan__> and I am a windows 8 programmer
<speedRS> Hi. I', looking to install the new dev preview on my nexus7. Looking at the instructions, ubuntu itself seems to be a pre-req. has anyone installed it using recoverymod like clockworkmod or something similar?
<brillopad> efuller - once you've done the developer tap thing, you'll get a developer options menu
<Yugge> winglerw28: wi-fi yes, otherwise no
<jackel> MODS ARE ASLEEP SEND ME PENIS PICS AND WINDOWS 8 PORN
<rmeyerriecks> efuller: make sure your screen is unlocked
<ulkesh> jounih: good question, i'm not sure why this place isn't being moderated..#ubuntu certainly is and they forward touch/phone stuff here
<efuller> ok
<brillopad> efuller: Make sure you go into that and enable USB Debugging
<jackel> WINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 SUCKSWINDOWS 8 
<jackel> STEVE BALMER FTW
<brillopad> Anyone else go to Woodward?
<erry> jackel, hi, please stop that
<brillopad> jackel: How's Woodward? Still full of cretins?
<efuller> brillopad I Dont think the ADB server talked to the nexus 10
<doomlord> go to iphone for those posts
<brillopad> Muhahaha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what is the best opensource mapping technology
<Nikez>  No rule to make target `ubuntu/assets/ubuntu_stamp' < =(
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I don't thing googlemaps is opensource, is it?
<brillopad> efuller: Try killing the adb-server and restarting
<wastrel> Akiva-Thinkpad: there's openstreetmaps
<efuller> ok
<Faustek> Yugge: thanks and I'm out, back to the forums
<chouchoune> Akiva-Thinkpad: openstreetmaps ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and on that; what does ubuntu-phone intend to use?
<m7stic> efuller- try using admin powers on it
<Nikez> So does anyone have the sources for it yet?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wastrel: chouchoune: thats what I though; I don't think there are any other projects, is there?
<chouchoune> Akiva-Thinkpad: whatever the "vendor" wishes, I guess ;)
<efuller> DAEMON started successfully but nothing is working
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thought*
<Akiva-Thinkpad> chouchoune: I suppose.
<DavidJFulde> for those wondering how to get around the UI: I threw this together http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WhueXPzT3pU
<m7stic> thanks davidcalle
<Rafase282> Hello everyone. My ubuntu instalation is messed up since updating to the latest kernel yesterday so I'm currently using windows. Is there a direct link to the images for mako and grouper?
<chouchoune> I don't see the point for canonical to push one solution among others for that
<m7stic> or DavidJFulde
<DavidJFulde> :P
<DavidJFulde> Rafase282 the video I just posted has a direct link in the Desc.
<johncrist1988> When I'm running ifconfig, I get the error Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev
<Rafase282> Thanks
<crypticmofo> DavidJFulde, nice cideo
<efuller> HELP getting a Developer settings for Nexus 10 4.2.2
<Bane`> hello
<crypticmofo> DavidJFulde, nice video*
<DavidJFulde> thanks crypticmofo :D share it around :)
<llstarks> freenode free-for-all in here
<llstarks> wow
<johncrist1988> I'm doing this so I can ssh into the phone
<baggers> hi folks, I have the ubuntu desktop build already on my nexus 7 and want to switch to the new tablet image. I have tried this http://sergiusens.github.com/posts/installing-ubuntu-touch-preview-on-the-nexus-7-with-ubuntu-on-it.html but after completing all the steps just got a black boot screen. Any ideas on how to tweak it into life?
<F41LB0t> baggers, (auto-response) Information on how to obtain the source code and submit bugs/patches are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute
<popey> mainerror: sorry, was afk
<PiZZaMartijn> efuller: Go to "About phone" and tap "Build number" 7 times
<winglerw28> How can I put in my own contacts into the phone? Is there a settings page I'm being blind to?
<efuller> ok
<jounih> remember to quit the camera app once you're done with it folks ;) consuming a lot of ram/cpu in the background
<ogra_> winglerw28, its described in the release notes
<F41LB0t> ogra_, (auto-response) Release notes are located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<popey> F41LB0t: can you kill that bot please
<popey> thanks F41L
<efuller> THANKS PIZZ
<winglerw28> oh thanks
<jounih> DavidJFulde: nice video
<mark_____> baggers: my N7 was on Andriod prior to this but it was almost full to bursting. I cleared a bunch of space and it booted much quicker
<sergiusens> baggers: ah, asked you on #ubuntu-arm if you could try and wipe user data and sdcard before sideloading
<DavidJFulde> Thanks jounih :) spread it around! :D
<m7stic> DavidJFulde- good job on the video. Much needed.
<johncrist1988> nvm, su - phablet did the trick. Odd. I would think root would be able to ifconfig w/out issue
<winglerw28> sorry to be a bother, I actually didn't realize there was even a tutorial on the site for it, I had gotten the zipfiles by following a link on xda-developers
<maurice> how long of that black screen would I approximately have to wait after first-run loading ends?
<baggers> sergiusens: ahh will try that next, I'm currently running throug hte instructiosn again, sorry for jumping rooms! I realised I should have been here to begin with
<roxkYu> for the ubuntu-phone image, will the Google Map still work?
<n4> maps is not functioning yet
<mainerror> roxkYu: In the browser probably.
<jounih> DavidJFulde: that thing you're calling the settings app is the HUD
<sergiusens> baggers: no worries...  wrote that really quick to help ubuntu desktop people try out this preview easily
<Rafase282> Question, so I should flash quantal-preinstalled-armel+mako.zip and quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip is for both table and phone? so there should be two files to flash total?
<F41L-Desktop> popey, don't like the auto-help? :(
<DavidJFulde> jounih whoops! :P
<sergiusens> baggers: I'm almost sure you had no space... will update that blog post
<toro> where is toro support
<popey> F41L-Desktop: we have a policy about bots
<popey> !bots | F41L-Desktop
<toro> I am disappointed
<ubot5> F41L-Desktop: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-phone's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<F41L-Desktop> I've been tweaking it and adding common triggers all morning!
<n4> I need help reinstalling android. stuck on (wait for device)
<tyler-baker> Is there a way to setup a bluetooth keyboard?
<tyler-baker> I want to checkout desktop mode
<mark_____> maurice: I tried it a few times and left it for 10 min+ but nothing loaded. I cleared some room on the sdcard and  re-flashed and it booted in less than a minute
<popey> we already have a bot, and can add factoids to it
<baggers> sergiusens: diamond, thanks for such a clear writup!
<roxkYu> Thanks man.
<F41L-Desktop> popey, that things sounds so useful popey. Since that's the first time I've even seen it say jack. :D
<popey> hah
<NoHell> F41L, whene I enter "adb root" it display "error: device not found" what should I do ? many thanks
<F41L-Desktop> </sarcasm>
<F41L-Desktop> NoHell, is your phone rooted?
<fourfthawaiian> hi all
<Nexus10> So I got mine installed... it's a Demo... you can't do anything.
<fourfthawaiian> I've already had to restart once with extra space in my home directory
<dummyan> hey guys I just pushed the system with phablet-flash, everything seemed nice, no errors or warnings and now my device is installing the system but looks kinda stuck. 10 minutes the progress bar isn't moving, is this normal?
<n4> anyone have any luck reinstalling android im stuck
<darkdragon001> I was trying to run the example app (currency converter) on my ubuntu nexus 4. I get the messages: "QOpenGLShader::link: "--From Fragment Shader: --From Vertex Shader: Link was successful." But actually nothing seems to appear on the device... Any idea?
<fourfthawaiian> can anyone tell me how big the total downloads were?
<llstarks> I EAT BABIES BECAUSE THERE ARE NO OPS HERE
<fourfthawaiian> Would like to avoid that again.
<Nexus10> Anyone else have this prefilled with other people and can't add anything new?
<mainerror> Nexus10: Yea, it is an early developer preview.
<NoHell> F41L, I think it's not rooted.
<mainerror> llstarks: You should stop that or I'll summon the ops.
<fourfthawaiian> how limited is the demo?
<dummyan> fourfthawaiian, 610MB
<Nexus10> very limited
<fourfthawaiian> dummyan: you rule. ty!
<F41L-Desktop> popey, what's wrong with a little automatic factoid? I guarantee you 95% of this channel will never know to use your bot. Mine responds to the common triggers I've been implementing into it watching the discussions.
<fourfthawaiian> Nexus10: I see :/
<dummyan> fourfthawaiian, np
<NoHell> F41L, it's absolutelly new
<F41L-Desktop> popey, unless you like reading and responding to the... same... questions....all....day.... with the same answers.
<llstarks> mainerror, please do. this channel is a disorderly mess. i'd like a +m or something
<fourfthawaiian> would the preview that was put out last month provide any more functionality?
<F41L-Desktop> NoHell, you need root access on the device.
<llstarks> or +r
<F41L-Desktop> Follow the instructions on how to root your phone, probably listed somewhere on xda-developers forum.
<jkb_> anyone tried to port it to an phone emulator?
<fourfthawaiian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation <- that one, specifically
<maurice> It's absolutelly great! (except it doesn't work at all)
<ManAndKnife> If I download the GNex image outside of the program and then put it in the right folder, would I be able to flash it over my sprint nexus?
<josh__> The demo is very limited, I could join a network and sign in to twitter, but other than that, It's pretty but animations lag, Nexus 7 got super hot, and the battery drained pretty quick.
<n4> hello i need my phone back.  stuck on trying to reinstall android followed directions and suck on wiating for device
<nexus10manta> anyone have a manta?
<fourfthawaiian> yikes, josh__
<darkdragon001> has somebody achieved to get an app working on Nexus 4 with the new SDK?
<popey> llstarks: keep it civil please.
<tyler-baker> nexus10manta, I do
<mathcolo> n4: are you in fastboot mode?
<fourfthawaiian> n4: probably not the greatest idea to try this all on your everyday phone :/
<nexus10manta> What does Extract the downloaded file and chdir into the extracted directory mean?
<fourfthawaiian> wow. it's noobish in here. I feel bad for op's.
<n4> mathcolo : yes in fastboot
<fourfthawaiian> if you can't chdir, you probably shouldn't be doing this.
<nexus10manta> too late
<fourfthawaiian> I'm not trying to be an ass, but for real.
<tyler-baker> lol
<ManAndKnife> heh
<n4> i already chdir
<F41L-Desktop> popey, I implore you again, you (and others) like responding to the same topics that've already been covered to death every time someone new comes in to ask? That's why I smashed together a quick auto-responder bot this morning. But if you insist....
<mathcolo> n4: in another shell, what's the output of `fastboot devices`?
<mathcolo> Has anybody got the preview running on toro yet?!
<fourfthawaiian> mathcolo: pm with that guy? Might be easier for everyone.
<Courtenay> hello anyone know if multirom will get support?
<fourfthawaiian> brb
<mathcolo> fourfthawaiian: k
<brillopad> Guys, is it just me or is there no contacts app?
<n4> mathcolo no permissions fastboot
<nexus10manta> I have ubuntu on my tablet already. It's nice, but I want 4.2.2 back. It's in bootloader mode. Terminal can't find the ./flash-all.sh
<PiZZaMartijn> brillopad: It's intergrated in the phone app
<popey> F41L-Desktop: I've pointed out the bot policy..
<tyler-baker> nexus10manta, do an ls, do you see a flash-all.sh
<brillopad> PiZZaMartijn - ah, thanks!
<F41L-Desktop> Well I disagree with it! :D
<brillopad> Is there a quick way to go back a page in the browser?
<sjmulder> brillopad: slide up from bottom, back?
<AlanBell> F41L-Desktop: ok, if you want to discuss the bot policy please join #ubuntu-ops
<wastrel> F41L-Desktop: the channel will calm down after the excitement of the release is done
<wastrel> it was nice & quiet before :p
<mainerror> F41L-Desktop: Take it to the IRC council then.
<brillopad> sjmulder - thanks. Thought I was missing a shortcut and there was a one swipe way of doing it! :)
<tyler-baker> Anyone have a pointer to how to setup bluetooth devices?
<sjmulder> brillopad: oh there could be, I don’t know
<tyler-baker> I would like to demo desktop mode
<PiZZaMartijn> tyler-baker: Bluetooth is not supported yet
<tyler-baker> rgr
<nexus10manta> tyler-baker, no I don't see a flash-all.sh
<tyler-baker> nexus10manta, you need to extract the factory images, cd into that directory
<tyler-baker> nexus10manta, then you can run ./flash-all.sh
<mintygood> Could gnome theoretically be compiled and installed?
<sergiusens> baggers: any luck?
<tyler-baker> PiZZaMartijn, any idea if I plug in a physical keyboard will it transition into desktop mode?
<mpwoodward> sorry if this has been asked already but the gmail app -- it tried to go to itunes when i hit "get the app" and now it's "stuck" on that. any way to reset it?
<fourfthawaiian> no bluetooth. ouch. will be tough to use without a charging dock.
<PiZZaMartijn> tyler-baker: No idea, I thought the desktop mode wasn't implemented yet
<wip[edout36> anyone able to gimme a hand?
<tyler-baker> PiZZaMartijn, Ok thanks!
<speedRS> is ubuntu required on the desktop to install touch? or can you flash the image using recovery mode?
<speedRS> the instructions seem to indicate the former.
<wiggey1337> is there a way of installing ubuntu on maguro using windows?
<fourfthawaiian> I've got the install running at present in a virtualbox vm
<fourfthawaiian> seems to work OK
<Guest33970> Why didn't Canonical include a CDMA version of the Ubuntu movile OS?
<mainerror> Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7, I can't believe I just started to tear up ...
<fourfthawaiian> I just booted off an ubuntu live cd
<nexus10manta> tyler-baker, Thanks it worked. Directions were clear as mudd. haha
<mathcolo> Guest33970: CDMA is a locked down piece of junk :)
<wip[edout36> the terminal installer seams to be stuck at pushing the file to my nexus 7, the file shows up on the nexus 7 but the termial has stopped
<fourfthawaiian> mainerror: I can't wait to have that feeling!
<popey> Guest33970: most of the developers have GSM devices, I'm sure CDMA will come soon enough.
<HelpeRX> is it out yet for the d2vzw?
<mintygood> fourfthawaiian: any tutorial on getting it running in vm?
<NeoAngle> Hi
<HelpeRX> its been a whole 40mins
<mainerror> fourfthawaiian: I'm not even joking!
<fourfthawaiian> mintygood: I just used the normal instructions :)
<NoHell> F41L, how to root a Nexus 4 ?
<fourfthawaiian> mainerror: I don't doubt it for a moment :)
<tyler-baker> nexus10manta, np
<F41L-Desktop> NoHell, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=root+nexus+4
<Guest33970> CDMA is junk. I was going to flash anyway but it said it was an unsupported device. It wouldn't let me flash.
<mathcolo> Guest33970: You can get around that by flashing the .img files on your own
<NoHell> F41L cheers
<wiggey1337> how do i get the img file?
<sergiusens> speedRS: you can flash with recovery
<dmj_nova> Are there any mirrors at this point?
<mathcolo> IMG files: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<fourfthawaiian> mirrors would be good. d/l is slow as hell. Heh.
<wiggey1337> if someone could provide me with a flashable file via recovery, i would actually love you.... forever...
<fourfthawaiian> NOT THAT I'M NOT GRATEFUL
<brillopad> I LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT. I LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT. I LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT. YOU LIKE TO? MOVE IT! I LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT. I LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT. I LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT. YOU LIKE TO? MOVE IT! I LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT. I LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT. I LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT. YOU LIKE TO? MOVE IT! I LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT. I LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT. I LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT. YOU LIKE TO? MOVE IT! I LIKE TO MOVE IT
<dmj_nova> yeah, looks like over 2 hours wait
<fourfthawaiian> wiggey1337: one command installer not good enough? :P
<F41L-Desktop> well, it was fun
<mathcolo> wiggey1337: you can flash the img for your device with fastboot and then the .zip using your own recovery just fine
<speedRS> sergiusens: thanks. out of interest, which image should I be using? there's boot, recovery, armel, phablet, system ... etc
<Guest33970> Thanks mathcolo. I'm going to flash manually.
<F41L-Desktop> I just wanted to run mah unofficial helpbot, but since I got slapped on the wrist I've no interest at the moment. going to go do something productive, ciao!
<fourfthawaiian> omg, finally
<fourfthawaiian> lol
<fourfthawaiian> I HAVE A BOT. IT'S AWESOME. HEY. HEY GUYS. I HAVE A BOT.
<fourfthawaiian> HEY GUYS. I HAVE A BOT.
<fourfthawaiian> :P
<ogra_> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<k1l_> fourfthawaiian: stop that please
<popey> yeah, that works
<ogra_> ah, wasnt aware popey is still here
<fourfthawaiian> lmao
<wiggey1337> so many files. eesh aha. so. running a maguro using the above links. what should i be doing and in what order? ive flashed a billion android roms through recoveries etc, but needless to say this is new and i dont use linux on my desktop
<popey> fourfthawaiian: going to behave?
<fourfthawaiian> I guess?
<fourfthawaiian> LOL
<fourfthawaiian> I didn't see anything about humor in the non-linked chat rules.
<fourfthawaiian> so, sure.
<popey> we hope people use common sense
<fourfthawaiian> we hope ops do too
<ogra_> well, its a very busy channel ... try to keep additional noise low
<fourfthawaiian> :D
<netcurli> are there any known bugs when using svg images in qml?
<wiggey1337> so ive downloaded the boot img.. recovery img. and what im assuming is the o/s in a flashable zip
<wiggey1337> so, i will need recovery img flashing first right?
<fourfthawaiian> and ogra_, I will, thanks for saying so politely.
<ogra_> :)
<mathcolo> wiggey1337: flash the imgs via fastboot then the phablet armel one via custom recovery
<dharber> the new software will not work on VZW  Galexy Nexus?
<netcurli> because I get QML QQuickImage: Invalid image data
<mathcolo> dharber: correct
<mainerror> I just love it already. A very successful demo.
<wiggey1337> mathcolo: i think you need to spoonfeed me with this my man, ive always done EVERYTHING through recovery. i have NO idea how to flash through fastboot
<dharber> Ok later then
<fourfthawaiian> mainerror: dammit. I'm busting to try this out. Stop gloating :0
<fourfthawaiian> er
<fourfthawaiian> ;)
<dharber> quit
<freddy0872> so im sure this has been asked a million times. the quantal-preinstalled-armel+grouper.zip for nexus 7 (Wi-Fi) can simply be flashed in a custom recovery is that correct?
<mpwoodward> very basic question but how the heck do you set the clock/timezone?
<freddy0872> i see it has meta-inf and system along with the boot image
<muraymv> is there a way to port the image to s3
<mainerror> I feel young again, just like back in the days when Android was brand new and I couldn't wait to start develop for it.
<PiZZaMartijn> freddy0872: the .img files contain the device specific code
<shoggot> just installed on an n7;  I'm at a screen with the time (incorrect), circle w/ '14 tweets recv'd', and a top status bar... and it's unresponsive. Typical? Should I wait further? Reboot?
<mathcolo> shoggot: swipe from left to right from the left edge slowly
<popey> shoggot: swipe in from the left
<shoggot> Oh holy shmeckies, that's awesome.
<fourfthawaiian> LOL
<PiZZaMartijn> Is there any way to change the wallpaper?
<fourfthawaiian> Damn this slow download. I'm wicked jealous.
<freddy0872> PiZZaMartijn: i was more so concerned about the .zip files for the specific devices. these can simply be flashed in customer recovery if unlocked and a recovery is bootstrapped correct?
<PiZZaMartijn> freddy0872: I have no idea
<Rasp> Anyone flashed an Android yet
<popey> "holy shmeckles" is my new go-to phrase
<Courtenay> lol
<freddy0872> looks to be that way. try it out. if not just recover it LMAO
<fourfthawaiian> hm. webchat has stopped auto-scrolling.
<rohan32> anywhere i can go for dev help? i'm an experienced dev for android and i just built up the hardware package (what im assuming is the hardware zip at least) for my device but i want to make sure im at least on the right track before i send this out to my tester :D
<fourfthawaiian> might refresh the page. brb.
<atheos_> any instructions for mac ? or we should have linux to install it ?
<pierre____> atheos_: did you try with VirtualBox?
<Corey> pierre____: USB passthrough can be jenky.
<mathcolo> atheos_: you can use mac
<mathcolo> I did it earlier
<atheos_> pierre nope just wanted to check before I install ubunutu on vbox
<fourfthawaiian> atheos_: I'm running my install from a livecd on vbox
<fourfthawaiian> so far so good
<atheos_> mathcolo @ cool any specific instructuons
<hello_> any news for non-nexus devices?
<mathcolo> Download the files you need from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<fourfthawaiian> although I did have to mound a larger partition and symlink it as my Download dir
<fourfthawaiian> because the downloaded files are ~610M
<fourfthawaiian> s/mound/mount/ above
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what codecs does ubuntu-phone plan to have preinstalled?
<Rasp> so excited!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Rasp: You and me both. Are you a developer?
<Rasp> Akiva-Thinkpad: No, more an enthusiast ;-)
<under> Hello
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Rasp: Same, but I am starting to be a developer
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Ive always wanted to contribute back :)
<fourfthawaiian> I'm hoping to influence management where I work to move our linux support guys over to Nexus devices as desktops
<under> Is there a a guide to install ubuntu on nexus 7 using windows?
<fourfthawaiian> we buy everyone MBP's now :P WAY overkill.
<drsn0w> hello
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fourfthawaiian: Nice. Yah, its more pragmatic anyways
<fourfthawaiian> under: I'm using a livecd booted as a virtual machine.
<fourfthawaiian> Akiva-Thinkpad: Agreed. Especially since we regularly have to visit the DC to perform work.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I love doing support for ubuntu; so straightforward.
<under> vmware or virtualbox?
<fourfthawaiian> mobility, ftw!
<fourfthawaiian> under: vbox
<drsn0w> What does everyone think of ubuntu phone dev preview?
<under> ok
<fourfthawaiian> I downloaded the lubuntu livecd
<fourfthawaiian> I had to mount a partition and symlink it as my Downloads directory
<Wonka_> I'm little disappointed
<fourfthawaiian> the downloads require ~610M
<drsn0w> same wonka
<fourfthawaiian> Wonka_: Oompa loompas take a snow day?
<NoHell> F41L, I finally run Ubuntu on a Nexus 4 ! I'm pleased to be one of the first to do it in France. THANKS !
<Wonka_> Lol
<fourfthawaiian> :D
<NoHell> F41L thanks... !
<drsn0w> On nexus 7 it's okay, lots of glitches
<Akiva-Thinkpad> NoHell: Congrats !
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Viva les Ubuntu Phone!
<ubufan> Not bad, having some difficulties with settings and wireless setup
<Rasp> Akiva-Thinkpad: I'd love to be able to develop for Ubuntu... I need a new job ;-) Canonical! I wish
<NoHell> VIVE LES TELEPHONES AVEC UBUNTU !
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Rasp: Do you know any languages?
<Oliver_> need help connecting nexus 4 to ubuntu
<Wonka_> I hope there would be actual Cancel & Home button on the real version
<k1l_> well, its a demo. so not a full android beater to be expected, imho
<AlanBell> well done NoHell \o/
<k1l_> Wonka_: no, that is the new idea behind that
<GuidoPallemans> devs, is there any way to save settings yet?
<chaosmaster> hi, i'm having trouble installing ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 : I'm running ubuntu on virtualbox, and it can't seem to find my nexus7 which is plugged in by usb
<chaosmaster> can anyone help ? :)
<typicalbender> Is there a public road map for Ubuntu-phone?
<drsn0w> Will there be nightly builds?
<Wonka_> It's just too hard to use.
<GuidoPallemans> chaosmaster: do you have the usb plgin?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> typicalbender: yes, openstreetmaps.org
<drsn0w> because I want to use this on my nexus 7
<GuidoPallemans> devs, is there any way to save settings yet?
<Wonka_> Just like Windows 8.. Don't know where things are.
<AlanBell> hi chaosmaster, have you connected the usb port to the VM?
<fourfthawaiian> chaosmaster: have you set the USB device to be used by vbox exclusively?
<fourfthawaiian> yeah, what he said :)
<typicalbender> Akiva-Thunkpad: thanks
<shoggot> possible to add users? possible to install the 'available for download' apps? (tapping 'em does nothing). Think I've sussed out killing running apps, and app switching, at least.
<k1l_> Wonka_: well, its not "just another android"
<chaosmaster> ehm, not sure : when I enter the lsusb command, it sees my tablet listed as "VirtualBox USB Tablet"
<drsn0w> also when the final is released, will it still be flashable to the nexus 7?
<shoggot> (Additional: I have a set of pre-set contacts. Wipeable?)
<Wonka_> Yeah, I like that concept, but it's little hard to use.
<drsn0w> how do you quit running apps
<typicalbender> lol @Akiva-Thinkpad i meant technical roadmap not like a mapping applicaiton
<typicalbender> hahah
<Rasp> Akiva-Thinkpad: Just C sharp, (Not alot) looking for the hash on my mac keyboard as have ubuntu installled ;-)
<ManAndKnife> blast it all
<k1l_> Wonka_: well, it needs alot of bugfixing and testing. that is for sure
<chaosmaster> but when I enter "adb devices", no devices are found.
<shoggot> drsn0w: go to the 'home' screen, where it shows 'running apps', click the one you want to kill
<Wonka_> I like the overall design. Just the details are too hard to find.
<drsn0w> ohhhh
<drsn0w> thanks! :D
<shoggot> To get back to a running app otherwise, just swipe from the righyt
<atheos_> @mathcolo  how did you install using mac ?
<meetingology> atheos_: Error: "mathcolo" is not a valid command.
<ManAndKnife> going to try and flash the image for the maguro on my toroplus
<atheos_> I downloaded the image already
<GuidoPallemans> devs,  is there any way to save settings in a qml app?
<Rasp> mines just started installing - Hurry Hurry ;-)
<mathcolo> atheos_: Flash the .img files for your device with fastboot and then the .zip with custom recovery
<Wonka_> Also, it's really hard to pull up the left-side menu if you have a phone case on...
<drsn0w> shoggot: no it doesnt
<ManAndKnife> let's see if this works... Can't use the lovely phablet-flash tool :(
<AlanBell> typicalbender: all the information is published on the wiki that was released today, and in the press pack that was released on Tuesday - there is more in the press pack than you might expect
<Lesicnik1> Hello, I have a question. How will Ubuntu be updated (Atleast for the developer previews)? Will it be nightly, or on a set time span? Thanks!
<typicalbender> thanks AlanBell
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Rasp: Neat! I started with python, but now I am confident enough to branch out everywhere.
<drsn0w> I also would like to know Lesicnik1 's question
<popey> Lesicnik1: this is a preview, it's not got a roadmap of updates planned out.
<shoggot> drsn0w: hrm... maybe it died on its own for me? I had the phone app and gmail running, saw them both there, clicked the phone app in 'running apps', and it stopped being avbailable from the right-swipe
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I'm building a game for tablet, phone, and desktop for ubuntu,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> all online :)
<Lesicnik1> Alright, thanks
<atheos_> mathcolo : so custom recovery can be usual TWRP right ?
<drsn0w> shoggot: when i click, it opens the app lol
<Wonka_> So, how do you kill running apps?
<shoggot> Okay, wait, going to try this again, moment
<Yugge> Akiva-Thinkpad: Neet, what kinda game?
<Wonka_> If I click them, it just takes me to the app
<mathcolo> atheos_: yup :) and actually skip flashing the recovery img in fastboot. just do "system" and "boot"
<GuidoPallemans> is there any way to save data in a qml app?
<atheos_> mathcolo : cool
<drsn0w> so this preview won't be updated??
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Yugge: Tactical realtime hybrid, like Front mission.
<e8hffff> Apart of ssh what are other installing?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Yugge: Its content is similar to world of tanks though
<typicalbender> Wonka: if you swipe up from the bottom onto the little magifying glass you should pop up a management menu that will let you close an app
<SpyMasterMatt> is there a way to switch to tablet mode? i have flashed this to my nexus 7 and it seems to be running a mobile version (no sidestage etc)
<chaosmaster> AlanBell: the usb should be working with the VM, as when I enter "lsusb" in my terminal, it seems to find the nexus 7 listed as "VirtualBox USB Tablet"
<mathcolo> atheos_: I _think_ that'll work. If not, wipe your sdcard with TWRP, put the .zip onto your /sdcard as autodeploy.zip, then flash all the .imgs and run fastboot boot <recoveryfile>
<Yugge> Akiva-Thinkpad: Cool! I love front mission :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> although, I think I can actually make a fascinating storyline and franchise out of it
<drsn0w> I have same problem SpyMasterMatt
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Yugge: Wow, nice to meet a fan!
<shoggot> drsn0w: typicalblender is right
<AlanBell> chaosmaster: that doesn't sound right to me, but I haven't got one to test
<Lesicnik1> how about when it releases and carriers (and OEMs) start customizing it. Is the core OS independent from that and is it able to be updated independently, or will we have to wait for the OEM/Carrier (ala Android)
<drsn0w> ohh thanks!
<Rasp> Akiva-Thinkpad: Know any good book I could start with - Would love to be able to code in python - Phone just finished
<AlanBell> chaosmaster: actually maybe I can test that, hang on a few minutes  . . .
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Rasp: I started by doing the python challenge, allot of fun
<ManAndKnife> what is the preinstalled.zip for?
<drsn0w> i still want to know if i'll be able to get updates for this...
<holdmyheadwhilei> Anyone here using this on their N7?
<bv> bricked
<drsn0w> holdmyheadwhilei: Me
<chaosmaster> AlanBell: ah I have an improvement : now I can see the device when I do "adb devices", but it's listed as offline
<shoggot> holdmyheadwhilei: yes
<ManAndKnife> Stupid question, could that be used and just flashed in TWRP
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Rasp: however, given that it is more of a game, I got actual experience programming a plugin for a bot I use on irc
<holdmyheadwhilei> How do I get into settings?
<Wonka_> It'd be cool to actually edit this source code and customize Ubuntu.
<bv> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrricked
<drsn0w> holdmyheadwhilei: no idea lol
<shoggot> holdmyheadwhilei: no idea yet =)
<drsn0w> holdmyheadwhilei: was wondering same
<holdmyheadwhilei> Any way to get to terminal ?
<holdmyheadwhilei> Or is it there yet
<GuidoPallemans> devs, is there any way to save data in a qml app?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Yugge: They had front mission online, however they totally botched how it should have been made
<drsn0w> holdmyheadwhilei: ssh or adb bridge
<drsn0w> holdmyheadwhilei: adb shell*
<GuidoPallemans> holdmyheadwhilei: nope, they're making a terminal app
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Yugge: And they botched the franchise in general.
<holdmyheadwhilei> Can I install any of the apps at the bottom or is that just for show?
<drsn0w> holdmyheadwhilei: show
<netcurli> GuidoPallemans, the notepad app uses localstorage afaik
<drsn0w> SETTINGS
<shoggot> GuidoPallemans: any idea how it'll be disseminated?
<drsn0w> :D
<drsn0w> oh wait no
<drsn0w> nvm
<drsn0w> D:
<GuidoPallemans> netcurli: thanks
<Rasp> Akiva-Thinkpad: Must have a look at that - thanks
<GuidoPallemans> shoggot: let me link you
<tannerln7> how long should it take to flash files to the sd car. it seems like it is stuck..
<holdmyheadwhilei> takes a good while
<Wonka_> Anybody know if putting Android with Ubuntu possible ?
<tannerln7> ok thanks
<holdmyheadwhilei> I was using vmware
<tannerln7> as am i
<drsn0w> Wonka_ multirom?
<drsn0w> Wonka_: multirom?
<shoggot> GuidoPallemans: appreciated
<drsn0w> brb
<GuidoPallemans> shoggot: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<holdmyheadwhilei> Pretty cool Idea anyway
<GuidoPallemans> shoggot: there's a better page though
<Wonka_> drsn0w: Are you asking me or telling me?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Rasp: The python challenge though I notice, is very enabling if you go through the levels. It will teach you basically everything you'd ever want to do on it.  Basically its a puzzle that you need to solve using python commands. A ton of fun
<Guest78938> So.... will I be able to connect to sprint's network on my sprint galaxy nexus?
<Lesicnik1> Guess I'll just repeat my question, it appears to have been overlooked.
<Lesicnik1> how about when it releases and carriers (and OEMs) start customizing it. Is the core OS independent from that and is it able to be updated independently, or will we have to wait for the OEM/Carrier (ala Android)
<AlanBell> chaosmaster: bother, I don't have a connection cable here. I think when you do lsusb in the guest if things are right it should just show up as a nexus tablet, not a virtualbox tablet
<rictec> i dont know if anyone as asked this already but is the source anywhere to port to a non google device?
<GuidoPallemans> shoggot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<chaosmaster> AlanBell: ah I have an improvement : now I can see the device when I do "adb devices", but it's listed as offline
<chaosmaster> AlanBell: also, now lsusb lists a "Google Inc" connected
<AlanBell> that sounds better
<shoggot> GuidoPallemans: mucho danke.
<AlanBell> it might not work, USB passthrough is a bit flakey on high bandwidth devices
<RobbyF> chaosmaster, with that offline mode, you need to accept the cert on the android phone when its plugged in.
<GuidoPallemans> shoggot: keine rien
<mikel> after finishing the flashing  with phablet-flash i just got a blackscreen after reboot. (grouper) Any advice?
<Wonka_> chaomaster: ARe you having problems ?
<tannerln7> can you give me a timeframe estimate on how long it takes to push the files to the sd
<typicalbender> mikel: did you bootstrap with -b first?
<mikel> yes
<shoggot> Current state of 13.04 on n7 is less useful currently, or is anyone using it as a daily driver? If the latter, how are keyboards handled? Onboard or something similar?
<Wonka_> tanner1n7: pushing doesn't take long at all.
<tannerln7> it seems to be taking a long time for me
<chaosmaster> RobbyF: AlanBell : that seems to work, i didnt see the popup on my tablet :( Thanks guys !
<shoggot> 5 min or so, tanner
<mikel> typicalbender: yes
<Wonka_> tanner1n7: Downloading or Pushing?
<tannerln7> hm, ill wait a little bit longer and then if it still hasnt continued then i will restart
<AlanBell> chaosmaster: yay cool, and now we know it is workable with virtualbox usb passthrough
<typicalbender> mikel: not sure, figured id start with the obvious but i didnt see a blackscreen when I flashed it to my galaxy nexus. There was a blackscreen during boot but it went away relatively quickly (8 seconds or so)
<drsn0w> Is 13.04 or Touch better for nexus 8?
<drsn0w> 7*
<AlanBell> chaosmaster: what is your host operating system?
<chaosmaster> AlanBell: Windows 7
<mathcolo> drsn0w: 13.04 actually functions…touch is really just a preview
<chaosmaster> AlanBell: running ubuntu 12.10 on VM
<drsn0w> mathcolo: does 13.04 function better than 12.10 did on n7?
<shoggot> mathcolo: how is the keyboard handled under 13.04?
<browserLOL> Anyone have any luck flashing to a Nexus S?
<Wonka_> Any idea how to put Ubuntu and Android on Nexus 4?
<mathcolo> drsn0w: well 12.10 is the touch preview, which again is just the touch preview. the raring 13.04 image is more of the desktop OS. Actually….it _is_ the desktop OS
<mathcolo> It displays an on screen keyboard
<Wonka_> browserLOL: I don't think it's possible.
<k1l_> Wonka_: no multirom so far
<mikel> typicalbender: is boots the bootloader of google and then is turns black, the CWM is still installed.
<Wonka_> k11_: Thanks
<shoggot> ooers, then. I'll switch over to 13.04 now that I've previewed touch
<browserLOL> Just curious, I had originally read someone that they did most of their initial testing on the Nexus S.
<Hebbes> trying to install on N7
<drsn0w> mathcolo: I know. I flashed the 12.10 desktop image back when 13.04 wasn't released.
<tannerln7> do you think vmware usb passthrough could cause slower usb transfer rates?
<Wonka_> browserLOL: I'm not an expert, just take it as an opinion.
<mathcolo> drsn0w: Oh okay. Well so the quantal touch preview is totally different I guess. Do what you want :)
<Hebbes> keep getting a fail during phablet-flash -b
<browserLOL> Too right. TY for the answer though.
<PiZZaMartijn> browserLOL: I tought it was developed on the galaxy nexus
<Hebbes> quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip: FAILED md5sum: WARNING: 1 computed checksum did NOT match Error while downloading, ensure connection
<Wonka_> Hebbes: What does it say?
<drsn0w> mathcolo: does 13.04 run WELL on n7? is it usable?
<shoggot> Ta, thanks for making this, those who made it, and thanks for the help / etc, mathcolo / Guido / drsn0w
<Hebbes> quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip: FAILED md5sum: WARNING: 1 computed checksum did NOT match Error while downloading, ensure connection
<typicalbender> mikel: i'm sorry im really not sure. Today is the first time i started dicking around with my phone to install ubuntu preview but had no problems. Someone else may be able to answer your question more intelligently
<mathcolo> drsn0w: No idea
<drsn0w> oh
<drsn0w> Anyone know how well raring runs on n7?
<Hebbes> Wonka_quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip: FAILED md5sum: WARNING: 1 computed checksum did NOT match Error while downloading, ensure connection
<nocoast> should we run
<nocoast> it as root?
<nocoast> because
<nocoast> sudo
<nocoast> keeps bitching at me
<nocoast> about adb
<nocoast> not being a path
<typicalbender> Hebbes: delete the .md5sum file and then rerun the comment
<nocoast> then
<mikel> yes
<zandgreen__> link to source?
<nocoast> yeah
<typicalbender> that worked for me
<nocoast> im running it as root now
<browserLOL> PiZZaMartijn: You could be right, I just though I had heard that.
<k1l_> nocoast: dont missuse enter
<typicalbender> command*
<nocoast> kil sorry bad derp
<rictec> i dont know if anyone as asked this already but is the  source anywhere to port to a non google device?
<Hebbes> typicalbender where do I find that file
<AlanBell> !root | nocoast
<ubot5> nocoast: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tannerln7> could vmware usbpassthrough cause slower usb transfer rates??
<PiZZaMartijn> rictec: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<AlanBell> tannerln7: sure it could
<nocoast> lol i know my own root password because im on debian
<nocoast> .
<typicalbender> Hebbes: ~/Downloads/phablet-flash/95
<typicalbender> shoudl be
<drsn0w> I"m debating wether  to go back to android or stay on Touch Preview...if updates for touch preview will be released i will stick with it...
<k1l_> nocoast: install adb from the repos if you are on 12.10
<nocoast> im on sid
<nocoast> Lol
<Hebbes> thank you typicalbender
<k1l_> nocoast: ok, than you need to solve that on your own :)
<typicalbender> delete the file that looks like: quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip.md5
<drsn0w> nocoast: dont think debian has ppas
<nocoast> not true
<Wonka_> Is messaging possible on preview ?
<nocoast> ill show you the guide we made
<drsn0w> nocoast: sry lol
<typicalbender> .md5sum*
<atheos_> mathcolo : flashed the img it seems to boot now for some weird reason it shows cynogenmod boot screen :P
<nocoast> DEBIAN GUIDE
<nocoast> http://pastebin.com/gJcvnFij
<drsn0w> so dya think i should sta?
<tannerln7> so i think i may be stuck at pushing the file to the phones sd, any ideas of what could cause this and how to fix it
<typicalbender> drsn0w: im heading back to android
<drsn0w> stay on touch preview *
<Hebbes> typicalbender sadly that did not work
<mathcolo> atheos_: You didn't flash all the imgs correctly then :p You need to flash system and boot, then flash the .zip via custom recovery
<chaosmaster> tannerln7: i'm using vmware, and the transfer rate isn't stable and ranges from 500K/s and 2500K/s
<typicalbender> the preview was awesome and i like where its going but i can't justify using it as my main device :)
<rictec> PiZZaMartijn: thank you
<drsn0w> typicalbender: yeah iu might, but my custom rom zip file thing was erased when i flashed ubuntu, and my internet is shit so i can't reldownload it in less than an hour
<tannerln7> chaosmaster: ok yeah i figured it might be something like that
<Hebbes> going to try redownloading phablet-flash
<drsn0w> typicalbender: and i hate stock lol
<typicalbender> drsn0w: yeah im abroad in germany right now and im getting 100 KB/s, totally blows
<atheos_> mathcolo: aaaw I missed an img file will redo it :P
<typicalbender> on top of that the hotel limits the interent to 60 min sessions
<Wonka_> Is messaging possible on preview?
<drsn0w> typicalbender: woah okay i'm not complaining anymore lol i got 350
<Iktwo> does anyone knows what keyboard is used in ubuntu phone?
<drsn0w> no Wonka_
<mathcolo> atheos_: k :p Also remember you cannot boot your device fully until you flash that zip in custom recovery as well
<Wonka_> How about calling or network?
<Yugge> Wonka_: Sms? yeah, it works
<typicalbender> Hebbes: not sure. When i got that error deleting the md5sum file and then re-running the command seemd to resolve the issue
<Yugge> Calling works as well
<drsn0w> Wonka_: yeek sorry, i didnt realize ur on n4
<atheos_> mathcolo: got it :) will check it and report back
<DavidJFulde> For anyone wondering how to navigate the UI, and are a little losT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhueXPzT3pU
<Wonka_> Does Wi-Fi work for anybody?
<drsn0w> typicalbender: i'm going back to PA3 lol,
<Yugge> I can't seem to recieve a call though
<Yugge> Wonka_: Yep, wi-fi works.
<tannerln7> ok so the push finaly finished but now my phone doesnt seem to be detected in fastboot mode
<Wonka_> Messaging doesn't work for me.
<Wonka_> Mine has to have some errors.. Nothing works for me..
<mpwoodward> wi-fi works for me, as do calls and sms
<mpwoodward> just can't reset the clock :-)
<RiXtEr> Anyone flash this to a toro yet ?
<typicalbender> drsn0w: PA3 = paranoid android 3?
<AlanBell> Iktwo: I think it is maliit
<nocoast> again
<redjax> I'm getting "root access is disabled by system setting - enable in settings -> development options" when trying to flash UbuntuOS, any help?
<nocoast> DEBIAN GUIDE http://pastebin.com/gJcvnFij
<tannerln7> ok so the push finaly finished but now my phone doesnt seem to be detected in fastboot mode
<nocoast> redjax,
<drsn0w> typicalbender: yes. My favorite rom...unless there's a 4.2.1 update for N7ROMFUSION
<nocoast> you need to hit the build number
<nocoast> 7x
<nocoast> if you arent aware of this
<nocoast> then you may want to consider
<Iktwo> AlanBell I think so too, but I'm not sure
<nocoast> not flashing
<typicalbender> drsn0w: i've only run stock on my galaxy nexus, ill have to check out that rom
<Lesicnik1> I have a question about how carrier and OEM customization affect updates. Is the core OS independent from that and is it able to be updated independently, or will we have to wait for the OEM/Carrier (ala Android)/
<AlanBell> !enter | nocoast
<ubot5> nocoast: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nocoast> apologies AlanBell
<drsn0w> typicalbender: I do not like stock lol
<Ziion> Hi guys, ordered a Gnex with a bad ESN today to use as my daily wi-fi phone/MP3 player. I was wondering do you feel like the alpha-Ubuntu released today would work well for someone who only needs Google Voice + A music player? Or should I stick with JellyBean/
<drsn0w> typicalbender: Fusion rom for nexus 7: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2077396
<nocoast> pushing my phatblet autdeploy.zip /sdcard/
<Wonka_> Do you guys also have all these strangers as your favourite people ?
<under_> I'm installing on nexus7 :D
<AlanBell> Ziion: feel free to install and have a play and poke about, but this isn't for daily use
<Yugge> Wonka_: Read the release page
<Ziion> Thank you Alan sir, I will wait for a future release
<PeterPanen> Hai guys. Im trying to restore stock android to my Galaxy Nexus in ubuntu desktop. My phone is in the Bootloader ready to be flashed, but "adb devices" shows no device? Any help is apreciated! :-)
<typicalbender> drsn0w: thanks
<drsn0w> PeterPanen: use fastboot, not abd
<Lesicnik1> Not adb devices, you have to use fastboot in the bootloader
<Lesicnik1> try fastboot devices
<drsn0w> typicalbender: no problem
<AlanBell> Wonka_: the people are the fictional design personas they use for demos, I expect they will have phone numbers with 555 in them (which is an invalid phone number and every number you see on TV will have 555 in it)
<nocoast> im about to boot into nexus10 ubuntu! :D
<mattwj2002> hey guys
<drsn0w> hey can i flash directly to a custom rom without going back to stock?
<PeterPanen> ahh alright, i was wrong. I can see on the screen it says "FASTBOOT MODE" so im probably in fastboot
 * mattwj2002 flashes 
<Wonka_> I can't even press keypad for calling now.
<mikel> drsn0w: i think CMW will not be deleted
<bobsmith> any toro
<nocoast> yes it will
<nocoast> recovery
<drsn0w> mikel: i mean flashing with fastboot
<nocoast> gets overwritten
<nocoast> everything gets overwritten
<mattwj2002> is the ubuntu phone install any good?
<mattwj2002> :)
 * nocoast boots into nex10 build
<mikel> drsn0w: i restored my nadroid backup
<drsn0w> nocoast & mikel: I want to flash to FUSION ROM directly from fastboot, is that possible, and mikel i didnt nandroid oops
<typicalbender> mattj2002: its pretty awesome but its just a preview so I wouldnt recommend as an install for everyday use just yet
<typicalbender> at least that was my experience thusfar
<Yugge> Wonka_: did you disable pin code?
<Wonka_> How many of you want to develop after seeing the preview ?
<mattwj2002> well I am going to try it out typicalbender
<typicalbender> Wonka_: me
<mattwj2002> :)
<Yugge> Wonka_: Me
<typicalbender> definitely give it a try
<nocoast> why do i have lola changs' tweets
<nocoast> who is lola chang?
<drsn0w> Wonka_: me
<drsn0w> nocoast: my thoughts exactly
<mattwj2002> is she hot?
<rsmiff> my tablet never reboots after i run the phablet command
<Wonka_> Yugge: Where do I do that?
<AlanBell> nocoast: she doesn't exist, it is fictional demo data
<typicalbender> one thing that kind of sucked was all the junk data thats in the preview
<mattwj2002> oh :(
<typicalbender> i understand the reason but it make its feel more like a preview
<typicalbender> and not a working prototype
<drsn0w> I'm impatient, flashing to stock
<Wonka_> Keypad works again..
<AlanBell> typicalbender: well it is :)
<PeterPanen> Alright, so im in Fastboot Mode ready to flash back to stock android. "adb devices" shows no devices. Any help is apreciated :-) i remember in Android i had to set USB-debugging on, but since im on Ubuntu Phone, this option is not present?
<drsn0w> adb reboot bootloader
<typicalbender> AlanBell: Very true :)
<RobbyF> how do i kill a running app ? lol
<Yugge> nocoast: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Sample_content
<drsn0w> haha wrong window sorry
<typicalbender> im just impatient :P
<skaT73> so any chance that we are going to have Ubuntu being able to be flashed from a windows machine?
<AlanBell> typicalbender: this build is specifically to demo at mobile world congress, it isn't an early version of a release, it is a functional concept demo
<Lesicnik1> PeterPanen: Don't use adb in the bootloader, you need to use fastboot
<typicalbender> AlanBell: and a prety good demo at that. I love the idea I just want it to be a reality :)
<nocoast> how do i make
<nocoast> my own user
<nocoast> thats not a guest?
<RiXtEr> nocoast, useradd ?
<typicalbender> i just need to get another galaxy nexus so i can have a dev one and main device
<PeterPanen> Lesicnik1: So by using the ./flash-all.sh i should be able to flash even though adb devices shows none?
<nocoast> RiXtEr,
<nocoast> i know you
<mattwj2002> :P typicalbender
<RiXtEr> :)
<mattwj2002> what apps are available?
<RiXtEr> nocoast, talked with you in liquids chan before
<Lesicnik1> PeterPanen: Yes, the flash-all.sh uses fastboot, which is the interface used in the bootloader, adb is used once the system is booted/in the recovery
<nocoast> RiXtEr, i am carbon now
<nocoast> ;x
<PeterPanen> Lesicnik1: Thanks alot. Although when i run the flash, it just says Waiting for device :(
<typicalbender> drsn0w: downloading paranoid :D
<AlanBell> !lola
<ubot5> the phone and tablet demo includes contacts and messages from fictional design personas, it can be removed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Sample_content
<typicalbender> 40 min for a 200 MB download  -_-
<RiXtEr> nocoast, pm me a link and I will likely flash to it when I get done playing... I am fairly doubtful I will get much use out of this since I have a toro :(
<mattwj2002> I wanted to call lola too :(
<typicalbender> the events and photos looked really nice
<Lesicnik1> PeterPanen: Tell me, do you see "Fastboot mode" anywhere on your screen?
<drsn0w> typicalbender: nice! I'm going with fusion this time
<nocoast> RiXtEr,
<nocoast> we have one
<nocoast> for every device
<PeterPanen> Lesicnik1: Yes its a big green android, and it says "Fastbood Mode" and alot of other stuff
<nocoast> we just added pie
<RiXtEr> nocoast, like I said, pm me a link
<Wonka_> Any idea why the Wi-Fi doesn't work?
<Lesicnik1> PeterPanen: Hmm that's odd, try doing "fastboot devices" and tell me if you get a response
<typicalbender> Wonka_: Wifi worked fine for me
<AlanBell> Wonka_: it works for basic stuff https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Networking
<rymate1234> so
<rymate1234> how is screenshot OS?
<PeterPanen> Lesicnik1: Alright, sudo fastboot devices shows 1 device :) so i guess it can see my phone
<jounih> rymate1234: you can screenshot with adb
<rymate1234> no
<rymate1234> I heard ubuntu os for phone has lots of screenshots instead of apps
<rymate1234> how are they?
<k1l_> rymate1234: troll somewhere else :/
<Wonka_> AlanBell: I looked into it. It's supposed to work, but it doesn't...
<jounih> ahh yeah, of apps that haven't been fully developed yet
<Lesicnik1> PeterPanen: Odd how it doesn't seem to want to flash. Try again or try restarting the phone in fastboot mode.
<jounih> its a developer preview
<belak> I've been playing with the ubuntu preview on my N7 and it appears to all be seeded with sample data... am I missing something?
<rymate1234> can't i make jokes? -.-
<AlanBell> rymate1234: some core apps are working, some are not written yet
<typicalbender> belak: no
<zoktar> can you download the images independantly ?, would like to try and see if i can install it via multirom.
<fourfthawaiian> so, I'm stuck at "waiting for device"
<rymate1234> belak, no
<PeterPanen> Lesicnik1: Yea im gonna try some different stuff, thanks for your time
<jounih> rymate1234 you're welcome to help build them
<rymate1234> its a dev preview
<fourfthawaiian> this is post-download
<Rasp> Closing an open app? Anyone know how
<AlanBell> !lola | belak
<ubot5> belak: the phone and tablet demo includes contacts and messages from fictional design personas, it can be removed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Sample_content
<fourfthawaiian> "the device needs to be unlocked for the following to work"
<typicalbender> belak: its a dev preview meant for demo purposes not really to be an everyday working device
<fourfthawaiian> then: "waiting for device"
<nexus7user> Hello, I was previously running the Ubuntu for Nexus 7 image from last month and now I'm trying to upgrade to the new UI. How can I do that with out restoring android?
<drsn0w> is it imperitive to flash userdata.img?
<eduardosanzb> Hello, i just flash the image, on a nexus 7
<Lesicnik1> PeterPanen: No problem :)
<fourfthawaiian> adb devices sees the device
<mateor> My install has hung in recovery..15 mins. Any advice?
<rymate1234> jounih, can I make apps in python
<fourfthawaiian> but, still "waiting"
<fourfthawaiian> normal?
<mattwj2002> uh
<mattwj2002> help?
<rymate1234> ?
<rsmiff> does this need to be flashed over a stock rom?
<belak> Also, I can't connect to the network... can the preview do WPA enterprise?
<mattwj2002> I have a weird issue
<rsmiff> my tablet never reboots
<holdmyheadwhilei> Thanks for the link Ubot5
<eduardosanzb> also my nexus 7 never reboots
<mattwj2002> I just got to something that looks like a screenshot
<mattwj2002> it doesn't do anything
<jounih> rymate1234: QML for now but i think there are/will be python bindings
<drsn0w> bye
<AlanBell> belak: if you poke around it can but the UI can't https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Networking
<belak> Got it. Thanks for all the quick responses!
<NoHell_> holdmyheadwhilei wait for it ^
<AlanBell> !bot | holdmyheadwhilei
<ubot5> holdmyheadwhilei: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-phone's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Rasp> Anyone know how to close running apps?
<rsmiff> mattwj2002: is your tablet stock?
<Laputa> :q
<rymate1234> jounih, QML isn't a programming language afaik
<nocoast> uh
<Rasp> Its awesome by the way ;-)
<nocoast> is there bash?
<eduardosanzb> yes, was nexus 7 stock
<eduardosanzb> 4.2
<rymate1234> QML is what defines the application UI
<mattwj2002> my phone doesn't do anything!
<jounih> well QML and javascript
<dink_> Anyone working on a port for Gnex toro?
<AlanBell> rymate1234: QML is a widget toolkit and framework, javascript is the normal language for working with it
<nexus7user> Is there any upgrade path available for Ubuntu for Nexus 7 to the latest Ubuntu Phablet UI
<mattwj2002> oh I got it
<mattwj2002> :)
<Wonka_> Nice chat guys, See ya
<AlanBell> nexus7user: great question, I have no idea
<nocoast> is there bash?
<Yugge> nocoast: yes
<eduardosanzb> someone has installed on a nexus 7?
<under_> I'm installing
<usererror> so, who has done a port to Toro yet?
<AlanBell> nexus7user: going back to android would put you in the right place for the instructions, but there is probably a way to go direct
<RiXtEr> nocoast, you haven't extracted the zip/tar.gz's yet ? : )
<GuidoPallemans> can anybody try my reddit app? it's at https://github.com/brambram/UbuntuPhoneRedditApp
<Max> Hello !
<rymate1234> ....why is every os using javascript, a WEB SCRIPTING LANGUAGE, as a way to make apps on operating systems
<Yugge> nocoast: adb root ; adb shell; ubuntu_chroot shell; su - phablet
<mateor> I did, Install is stuck in recovery on N7. I guess i will reflash
<usererror> also eduardosanzb I am doing the nexus 7 install as we speak, but you should go to #ubuntu-tablet channel for that
<rymate1234> there's a reason its javaSCRIPT
#ubuntu-phone 2013-02-22
<rymate1234> Its for SCRIPTING
<eduardosanzb> ok, thanks
<rymate1234> NOT ACTUAL FULL BLOWN PROGRAMS
<nocoast> RiXtEr,
<RobbyF> Anyone remove the sample contacts and messages?
<RobbyF> instructions are not working for this guy.
<belak> mateor: the install did take my n7 quite a while... ~15 min... though it never completely froze
<eduardosanzb> how do i chango to the #ubuntu-tablet channel?
<Yugge> RobbyF: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Sample_content
<mateor> thanks belak...it has been 20 but maybe I will wait
<k1l_> eduardosanzb: /join #channelname
<dAnjou> hey, is it or will it be possible to do telephony on nexus 7?
<nexus7user> AlanBell: looks like I have to restore to Jelly Bean and start over. I'm having trouble with CHDIR and adb isn't finding my device.
<RobbyF> doing that. not working for some reason.
<AlanBell> rymate1234: it is a language, gnome shell is in javascript and all of gnome will be standardising on javascript
<rymate1234> eduardosanzb, /join #ubuntu-tablet
<usererror> eduardosanzb: type in "/join #ubuntu-talbet" without the quotes
<eduardosanzb> thanks
<usererror> ^^
<GuidoPallemans> it's not javascript, it's ecmascript
<AlanBell> nexus7user: yeah, I will ask them to add something about that to the release notes
<jounih> rymate1234: you can use c++ too
<dAnjou> rymate1234: you seem to have no idea what you are talking about
<rymate1234> ah
<Yugge> RobbyF: Removing contacts works instantly, reboot once to get rid of the rest
<Yugge> if you actually removed the init scripts
<RobbyF> the edit lines' not working for me.
<RobbyF> yeah.
<rymate1234> dAnjou, I do know that javascript was designed to be used on the internet in websites
<nocoast> Is there a way to login
<nocoast> as new user
<nocoast> through the UI
<nocoast> instead of being guest?
<rymate1234> it was not designed to be used to make apps for a mobile OS
<GuidoPallemans> can anybody try my reddit app on a phone? it's at https://github.com/brambram/UbuntuPhoneRedditApp
<Yugge> GuidoPallemans: I'd love to! Hang on
<PeterPanen> rymate1234: Javascript is the perfect programming language in my opiniont. I use it for serverside applications aswell with NodeJS
<jounih> javascript is just fine for application logic
<dAnjou> rymate1234: what if i tell you that an actual browser engine drives those apps?
<jounih> if you need more performance then c++
<AlanBell> rymate1234: it is a turing complete language, it can do anything ;)
<Guest19219> Quick question: I can't call or receive calls on my Galaxy nexus, is it a known bug ? is there a solution ? at least a log file to check ? thanks !
<rymate1234> yes, doesn't mean it should be USED for everything
<dAnjou> PeterPanen: it's far from being perfect
<PiZZaMartijn> rymate1234: Javascript is a great language as long as you don't need to use the HTML DOM
<chriadam> really guys?  programming language wars... in 2013?  didn't we put this discussion to bed in the eighties?
<rymate1234> dAnjou, then the apps aren't going to have as good preformance as a native c++ app
<kostkon> chriadam, 80s? apparently not
<dAnjou> rymate1234: so?
<PiZZaMartijn> rymate1234: Still better than running apps in a java vm :P
<chriadam> rymate1234: you do know that you can compile javascript to native machine code, right?
<dAnjou> PiZZaMartijn: what?
<AlanBell> rymate1234: the bottom line is that the toolkit for the phablets is QML with javascript. Saying javascript isn't your favourite language does not change anything.
<Guest12231> I have a quick question regarding the Ubuntu Tablet OS.
<AlanBell> go ahead Guest12231
<rymate1234> ok
<Guest12231> Will it support locked bootloader devices like RIM's Blackberry Playbook?
<mateor> I had a scare there. After 5 mins with no bootloader after failed install...it finally booted into the autodeploy for a second round
<chriadam> you don't need to use a runtime interpreter, necessarily.  heck, with some strictness (eg, disallowing eval() or with) you can optimise the heck out of JS code AOT.
<rymate1234> Guest12231, probably not
<k1l_> Guest12231: no
<mattwj2002> hehe
<mattwj2002> this is awesome!
<AlanBell> Guest12231: no, just the nexus devices for the moment, probably never locked ones
<Guest12231> :( I'm really sad now.
<Guest12231> Was so excited for this release.
<chriadam> I really don't understand why people get so angry or emotional about the language they use.  it's syntax, people.  the tooling around it defines, in large part, whether it flies or crawls.
<Evi1john1> anyone see this article http://www.androidmeter.com/ubuntu-touch-preview-running-on-verizon-galaxy-nexus-instructions-downloads-included/
 * AlanBell plays a small violin for the playbook of Guest12231 
<chriadam> anyway, stop spreading FUD and try using it.  you might be surprised.
<nocoast> Yeah
<nocoast> if it can run
<Guest12231> Thank you, I need that XD
<nocoast> on omap4
<nocoast> and exynos5
<nocoast> and tegra3
<nocoast> it will work
<jounih> chriadam: QT uses v8 jit thought right
<nocoast> on any phone
<nocoast> and s4
<nocoast> it will work any of those SoCs
<mattwj2002> what is wrong Guestst12231?
<nocoast> to a varrying degree
<nocoast> of compatability
<rymate1234> jounih, I hope it does if the main language is going to be javascript
<nocoast> this means the US sgs3
<nocoast> will get a port
<nocoast> it means that the european HTC one X
<nocoast> will get a port
<nocoast> etc
<chriadam> jounih: currently it does, but Lars and Simon are developing v4vm which is an ecma compliant C++ based engine.  it will eventually support full AOT generation.
<Evi1john1> this guy supplied files for verizon samsung galaxy
<damartin1> hey everyone! quick question, I am trying to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 but its says "adbd cannot run as root in production builds" I am currently rooted. Any ideas? Thanks
<chriadam> rymate1234: no, you mean you hope it _doesn't_
<rymate1234> since ubuntu phone is based of cyanogenmod
<AlanBell> rymate1234: the bit that puts pixels on the screen is Qt
<chriadam> rymate1234: firstly you say you're against runtime interpreters, now you say you want one?  at least be consistent
<rymate1234> meh
<jounih> chriadam: interesting! any ETA?
<rymate1234> gah
<bcooper> So... sprint phone flashing.
<rymate1234> this channel is busier than I'm used too
<rymate1234> XD
<rymate1234> chriadam, v8 is a reasonably fast one
<Lesicnik1> Guess this is the last time I ask this. Is the core OS independent from carrier and OEM modifications? Will we be able to update the install ourselves, or will we have to wait for the OEM/carrier to release it? Thanks!
<trevorj> sup! installing the dev preview on my nexus 4 as we speak!
<k1l_> rymate1234: can we stick to real issues and questions and not to made up things?
<nocoast> so is all of this stuff
<Evi1john1> anyone get it working for verizon?
<nocoast> just
<chriadam> jounih: not at this stage.  the code is all open (v4vm branch) but not sure how mature it is yet.  for a lot of simple expressions (eg, a large proportion of binding expressions, but none of the signal handlers etc) we already had non-interpreted bindings through the original v4.
<rymate1234> all I originally asked was whether I could code apps in python
<nocoast> its all demo
<nocoast> stuff
<jounih> Lesicnik1: it's open source with nightly updates
<AlanBell> Lesicnik1: we don't know yet
<nocoast> this isnt a fully usable
<trevorj> rymate1234: I'm interested in that as well
<nocoast> OS
<nocoast> at this point
<Wonka_> I figured out how to close an app
<nocoast> at leas tnot
<nocoast> on the exy5
<rohan32> no nocoast, its not
<Lesicnik1> Alright, thanks.
<rymate1234> oh guys
<rohan32> also, ohai
<usererror> so, how do you close an app, Wonka_ ??
<damartin1> I am trying to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 but its says "adbd cannot run as root in production builds" I am currently rooted. Any ideas? Thanks
<rymate1234> because ubuntu phone is basically cyanogenmod without android
<mateor> So no logcat in Ubuntu...any advice how to debug failed install
<rymate1234> its reasonably straightforward to port
<under_> damartin1: look at you nexus 7 and tap on yes
<BLAKE_> its the preview lol not all features are going to be implemented.
<jounih> chriadam: cool. that and better support in QT for other targets like Android/iOS could really give it a boost as a cross platform tool of choice
<Wonka_> usererror: have the app open, pull up the bottom screen for search thingy, then touch X sign on the bottom
<k1l_> rymate1234: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/app-ecosystem
<damartin1> under_: I  did for the server request when I went into developer options and allowed usb debugging
<usererror> :) ty Wonka_
<trevorj> Is there any specific reason why QT5 was chosen as the UI engine?
<under_> damartin1: you have to confirm the fingerprint
<Lesicnik1> rymate1234: Actually, it isn't. It uses some parts for things like the kernel. But the rest is completely different. They just didn't bother with cleaning up useless files (like the build.prop) for the release of a dev preview.
<chriadam> jounih: right, that's the major impetus behind it, really.  supporting platforms which don't allow JIT / executable stack.
<AlanBell> trevorj: that would be a good question to save up for a Q&A session with the designers at some point
<jounih> trevorj it's mature, powerful and very quick to develop in
<chriadam> the added perf benefits is great but secondary
<damartin1> under_: what do you mean confirm fingerprint? I haven't been asked that
<mattwj2002> hey guys I am having trouble removing the samples
<rymate1234> "It uses QML to give you a really slick, easy development experience for native apps with engines in C or C++, and JavaScript for UI glue that isn’t performance critical."
<trevorj> jounih: works for me!
<mattwj2002> I can't get nano to save the file
<rymate1234> great
<n-iCe> hi, when is the phone version released?
<mattwj2002> edit /etc/[phone|tablet]-services and remove manage-address-books.py
<rymate1234> n-iCe, a few hours ago
<mattwj2002> I can't do that!
<RobbyF> mattwj2002, same issue
<n-iCe> o.O
<AlanBell> n-iCe: it is a single image for both
<jounih> chriadam: hope they pull it off, with or without digia
<bcooper> would I have missed any steps if I didn't use the phablet-flash?
<usererror> damartin1: another option I am going with is to use adb in my recovery.. so boot into your custom recovery and in many cases adb will be accessible.. no guarantees as it might be tied to the settings in the rom
<mattwj2002> well what the heck?
<mattwj2002> :P
<tannerln7> so it finaly flashed but now it boots to a black screen
<n-iCe> oh, just for Nexus
<damartin1> usererror: I will try it! Thanks
<under_> damartin1: when you give phablet-flash -b
<under_>  in console, check you nexus
<usererror> np :)
<RobbyF> I want to remove the fake apps too
<RobbyF> lol
<n-iCe> I'm in a GT-I9300 GS3
<jmgrosen> i'm having the same problem as tannerln7
<mateor> I guess I will have to come back later. But I have no way to back out of this without a bootloader. It is stuck in recovery now
<bcooper> and simply downloaded the boot.img and system.img, then the .zip? flash the boot then system, then zip?
<damartin1> under_: i was using phable-flash  what is the difference with -b?
<trevorj> mateor: You have a bootloader.
<tannerln7> how long does the first boot normally take
<Rasp> Anyone know how to close running apps?
<bcooper> I modified the .zip a little bit to not freak out that it was a torroplus...
<bcooper> *toroplus
<redshirtlinux> Is the Verizon Samsun Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE not supported?
<n-iCe> AlanBell: rymate1234 just for nexus devices?
<cunctator_0374> how can we grab the image just for studing? isn't there a snapshot of the system somewhere?
<mateor> Well, it isn't responding to fastboot on reboot. just redeploys the autoinstall\
<atheos_> I just see a grey screen with google hidden behinf
<k1l_> redshirtlinux: so far only google nexus devices
<under_> damartin1: The -b performs a full bootstrap on the device. If the device is already unlocked it will carry on. If you have already bootstrapped once and want to install a daily just do:
<atheos_> did flash img and two zip files
<rymate1234> n-iCe, yes unless it gets ported to your phone
<under_> damartin1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<jounih> Rasp: atm, only from the HUD… it's the x icon
<PiZZaMartijn> Rasp: Do a full swipe from the bottom and click the hourglass icon. then click the close button
<jmgrosen> as tannerln7 said, how long does first boot take?
<n-iCe> rymate1234: when can I check that?
<AaronMT> I can't believe the browser identifies itself as an iPhone
<damartin1> under_: i had seen that on the website, but i do not quite understand what a full bootstrap means....time to research
<AlanBell> n-iCe: join the mailing list perhaps, or check back here
<PiZZaMartijn> n-iCe: It hasn't been ported to other devices yet
<atheos_> :O why does my scren flicker
<Rasp> jounih: sweet - thanks
<RobbyF> how do we edit the phone-services? seems to not save with nano?
<AlanBell> n-iCe: there is no schedule of ports
<Rasp> PiZZaMartijn: Sweet - thanks
<n-iCe> thanks
<tannerln7> when the phone rebooted after the install it is on a black screen
<mattwj2002> I got it
<jounih> AaronMT: i think it's just the useragent set wrong
<tannerln7> how long does the first boot take
<mattwj2002> I installed vim
<RobbyF> k
<typicalbender> <3 vim
<trevorj> typicalbender: indeed
<typicalbender> i just switch from an IDE to vim
<typicalbender> not looking back
<RiXtEr> tannerln7, as a general rule of thumb for flashing if it takes more than 5 mins, worry, if it takes 10, reflash.
<trevorj> typicalbender: I made teh switch a while back too.
<rymate1234> vim is alright
<rymate1234> I prefer sublime text 2
<tannerln7> ok thank you rixter
<Zerrin> Uh, could I get some help, please?
<jmgrosen> hm, i've been waiting for 10 :/
<AlanBell> !ask | Zerrin
<ubot5> Zerrin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<typicalbender> vim is just so customizable and very powerful
<typicalbender> i've found
<fourfthawaiian> I'm still at "waiting for device", post-download. Any idea how long this will be?
<fadhil> Package android-tools-adb is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'android-tools-adb' has no installation candidate, what should i do now?
<Zerrin> OK; I tried installing Ubuntu Touch on my phone and it seems to have gone wrong.
<RiXtEr> Zerrin, Could you be a bit less specific ?
<AlanBell> fadhil: did you do the sudo apt-get update bit?
<AlanBell> !details | Zerrin
<ubot5> Zerrin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<GuidoPallemans> where can I find the source for the ubuntu phone internet application?
<Zerrin> I followed the installation instructions and everything appeared to go well, until the final reboot.
<cunctator_0374> isn't there a snapshot of the system somewhere on the net?
<usererror> fadhil: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Zerrin> Now it's doing nothing. At all.
<fadhil> how about like this, can anyone teach me personaly how to intall the u buntu to my nexus 4 from the begining
<mateor> ah! After 30 mins of install screen, and 7 mins after I typed it...the N7 rebooted into bootloader!
<Deihmos> Is this worth it or really buggy
<tannerln7> i have the same problem as zerrin.
<Deihmos> Can this be installed without ubuntu desktop
<tannerln7> my phone is stuck on a black screen
<tannerln7> after the first reboot
<cdnl> Deihmos it is pre-alpha....
<mateor> It took almost 5 mins for the adb command to happen. Don't give up hope!
<fadhil> im running 13.04
<usererror> fadhil: you have failed a basic test, you won't say what version of ubuntu you are running and yet you ask for hand holding.
<usererror> oh, okay.. 13.04
<sgtkwol> fourfthawaiian and Zerrin if your device already has custom recovery, may be easier to download the .zips from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/ and flash
<atheos_> srsly they left all dailed numbers and messages in the build :(
<GuidoPallemans> where can I find the source for the ubuntu phone internet application?
<usererror> you are running a pre-release alpha
<Zerrin> Oh, I'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<Deihmos> cdnl: So not worth it then
<mateor> In order to pass the asserts, I think I will have to reflash a system img from android
<usererror> okay you need to upgrade to 12.10 then
<sgtkwol> atheos I think they wanted to show what a phone "in-use" would look like
<halflings> Hi guys :) !
<fourfthawaiian> sgtkwol: I don't have custom recovery yet. Do you mean clockwork? And, thanks for the answer.
<robotfuel> GuidoPallemans: https://code.launchpad.net/phone-app
<halflings> I have a question =>
<halflings> any lag on the Galaxy Nexus ?
<fadhil> ok then, off to work first, will continue again later
<robotfuel> GuidoPallemans: oh sorry you want the browser app?
<fadhil> thanks for the support
<jounih> GuidoPallemans: you mean the browser?
<atheos_> sgtkwol : :) Yup I got that just shocked when I first saw messages from some one I dont know :P
<sgtkwol> fourfthawaiian yes, twrp is supposed to be better for this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2149705
<usererror> fadhil I believe it is apt-get install dist-upgrade
<halflings> I'd love to use Ubuntu as my primary phone os (even if some features are not implemented yet) but lag would be a bummer
<usererror> gl
<PiZZaMartijn> halflings: It has some lag spikes when opening the dash
<GuidoPallemans> robotfuel: I'll find it
<GuidoPallemans> jounih: yes
<typicalbender> halflings: i had some lags and had to pull the battery on my phone a couple of times
<fourfthawaiian> sgtkwol: Very cool. Thanks a ton. I'll check it out. Lots of zips there. Will have to figure out what I need :P
<halflings> PiZZaMartijn: Would you recommend using it at a daily basis
<AlanBell> !lola | atheos_
<ubot5> atheos_: the phone and tablet demo includes contacts and messages from fictional design personas, it can be removed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Sample_content
<halflings> typicalbender: Ok ... looks like I'm gonna keep my Android 4.2 for now :).
<jmgrosen> well, i seem to be at a boot screen :D
<sgtkwol> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes has a lot of info including how to remove all of that preloaded info
<jmgrosen> is the boot screen just a sample screenshot?
<Deihmos> Pull battery
<Deihmos> I thought this was only for nexus
<halflings> What about the NEXUS 4 ? Anyone tried it on it ? I'm gonna get one in a couple of weeks.
<lira> hi i was just wondering how to chdir into a extracted directory
<AaronMT> jounih: looks like it http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/Ubuntu/Browser/Browser.qml#L116
<trevorj> lira: cd
<AlanBell> lira: cd is the change directory command
<jmgrosen> tannerln7: try wiping data / cache, then flashing again
<jmgrosen> that worked for me
<GuidoPallemans> AaronMT: thanks
<PiZZaMartijn> halflings: I would not recommend to use pre-alpha software on a daily basis
<typicalbender> Deihmos: I had to pull the battery on my galaxy nexus
<typicalbender> b/c it froze twice on me
<tannerln7> did anybody else experience long boot times on the first boot?
<fourfthawaiian> would quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip  be the right file to flash on a nexus 7?
<jounih> AaronMT: yep :) looks like its already got a fixme
<atheos_> anyone having screen flicker on Nexus 4 ?
<brion> hey all -- just to confirm, galaxy nexus Verizon/CDMA version is *not* supported by the current builds right? i've got a nexus 4 on order, just waiting on it ;)
<PiZZaMartijn> brion: nope
<lira> ok so how do i Extract the downloaded file and chdir into the extracted directory.
<brion> ok i'll try it on my tablets until then. :) thanks!
<AlanBell> ubot5: !phablet-source is <reply> source code for the phone and tablet apps is at https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/
<ubot5> I'll remember that, AlanBell
<cdnl> Is there an irc for dev's. No offence to anyone here but I'm looking for some decent conversation not silly quiestions about 'change directory' or 'my screen is blank what happened' or .. you get the idea.
<jmgrosen> hm, i'm stuck at the lock screen
<AlanBell> !phablet-source | GuidoPallemans
<ubot5> GuidoPallemans: source code for the phone and tablet apps is at https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/
<jmgrosen> the time is changing and i can lock it and unlock it
<jmgrosen> but it's not responding to touch
<AlanBell> yay :)
<usererror> cdnl - if you find it, pm it to me please :p
<lira> <trevorj> ok so how do i Extract the downloaded file and chdir into the extracted directory.
<AlanBell> cdnl: check back in a few days, the fuss will die down and the devs will be awake again. In fact check back after mobile world congress
<robotfuel> jmgrosen: try rebooting, if it's the first time you've booted the phone/tablet
<cdnl> usererror, i'll keep you in mind. I'll be back in a few days when this has settled down a bit.
<usererror> :)
<mateor> cdnl look at irc #/dev/null
<jmgrosen> robotfuel: thanks
<marugby123> so I installed it, but theres a bunch of tweets and contacts here that aren't mine...wtf
<AlanBell> !lola | marugby123
<ubot5> marugby123: the phone and tablet demo includes contacts and messages from fictional design personas, it can be removed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Sample_content
<under_> ok i just installed on nexus 7
<under_> i can remove it
<jmgrosen> robotfuel: thanks a lot, it worked! :D
<lira> may someone plz help me on restoring android
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Restoring_Android
<under_> lira: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Lirodon> Question: you CAN just use ClockworkMod/TeamWin to do it too, right? Or does your installer do special things
<AlanBell> Lirodon: sure, you can use that
<Deihmos> Can you make calls and receive text
<AlanBell> Deihmos: yes
<PiZZaMartijn> Deihmos: Only if you first remove the pin from your sim
<lira> under: yesbut i dont know how to chdir into the extracted directory.
<Deihmos> Do I need to use ubuntu desktop to install
<alzarah> how to get your ip address in ubuntu phone ?!
<AlanBell> lira: oh, that needs clarifying
<AlanBell> lira: what was the filename of the download?
<vishnumrao> Does cellular data work or just voice?
<robotfuel> alzarah: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Accessing_the_system_for_development
<cdnl> alzarah https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Sample_content  ifconfig
<lira> for the directions in restoring ubuntu
<PiZZaMartijn> vishnumrao: just voice
<nOStahl> so how much progress have you guys made so far with it today? :)
<lira> occam-jdq39
 * rsalveti just ported the tablet preview to samsung galaxy tab 2 7.0 \o/
<kumikumi_> I just want to say thank you and good job to the ubuntu team for making this happen!
<rsalveti> will show tomorrow during the hangout
<AlanBell> lira: are you doing this from a terminal window?
<lira> yes
<jounih> rsalveti nice! running smooth?
<kumikumi_> Just installed ubuntu on my gnexus and built a helloworld with gcc :)
<Yugge> vishnumrao: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Telephony
<rsalveti> jounih: yup, quite good, just need to make the display to rotate
<rsalveti> which is a known issue
<jounih> cool :)
<AlanBell> lira: ok, so you did something like unzip nexus7downloadimage.zip
<AlanBell> lira: then you would do something like cd nexus7downloadimage
<alzarah> thanks for the respond, but I am trying to ssh to the phone and the connection get refused
<AlanBell> lira: then adb reboot-bootloader
<vishnumrao> @ PiZZaMartijn, thanks.
<meetingology> vishnumrao: Error: "PiZZaMartijn," is not a valid command.
<PiZZaMartijn> :)
<robotfuel> alzarah: adb forward tcp:8888# tcp:22
<ghettosmurf> Hey Guys, Quick question... Can I do this from a virtual box vm? by "this" i mean image my galaxy nexus... im pretty sure I can but before i fire up a new vm just wondering if anyone has tried it
<jounih> kumikumi_: asiaa!
<Ethere> this may be a total noob question, but there's no way to install ubuntu from within windows correct?
<cdnl> ghettosmurf thats how i did mine
<robotfuel> alzarah: the do: ssh phablet@localhost -p 8888
<Suman> can i install this from Windows os ?
<Lirodon> ghettosmurf, you need USB access
<Lirodon> Suman, I could flash my Galaxy Nexus with other ROMs from Windows with the adb tools, yes
<jounih> ghettosmurf: i do it all the time with vmware
<AlanBell> ghettosmurf: yes you can, someone did that from a win7 host earlier
<ghettosmurf> cool cool
<ghettosmurf> thanks gents
<Thein> How ?
<vishnumrao> PiZZaMartijn: Thanks!
<AlanBell> Thein: what question are you asking?
<Canaris> hey
<pyrotechnick> how much work until iPhone?
<mattwj2002> !lola
<ubot5> the phone and tablet demo includes contacts and messages from fictional design personas, it can be removed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Sample_content
<AlanBell> Suman: http://liliputing.com/2013/02/how-to-install-ubuntu-touch-on-a-nexus-7-with-windows-mac-or-linux.html
<yefim323> just installed it on my N7, how do I set up wifi?
<lira> AlanBell: not working
<alzarah> i did this step and still i got connection refused !!! any ideas ?
<wgrant> yefim323: Drag down from the wifi setting icon at the top
<jounih> yefim323: drag down the networking indicator menu from top
<AlanBell> pyrotechnick: it won't get installed on an iphone
<wgrant> alzarah: Did you install ssh?
<pyrotechnick> AlanBell: not ATM but eventually it will
<yefim323> wgrant, clicked it and it seems to do little to nothing
<AlanBell> lira: oh, what was the file name you downloaded?
<pyrotechnick> just wondering if anyone has an idea of how much work there is to go
<lira> this is the image i downloaded occam-jdq39-factory-345dc199.tgz
<alzarah> in the desktop ubuntu or in ubuntu phone ?
<jounih> pyrotechnick: can you install android on iphone?
<wgrant> yefim323: If you swipe down from it you should get a thing titled "Networks", with a list of WiFi networks
<wgrant> alzarah: On the phone
<AlanBell> pyrotechnick: no, it won't, until android is ported to the iphone, which won't happen
<pyrotechnick> you'll eat those words
<trevorj> AlanBell: it's been ported to iPhones
<alzarah> i can't figure out how
<wgrant> alzarah: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Access_the_device_over_SSH
<wgrant> You need to shell in with adb first
<wgrant> Then install openssh-server
<yefim323> wgrant, I get the list, and the networks are there, but when I click a network it doesn't open TTLS and PAP settings for me to log into my network
<wgrant> Then you can ssh in over WiFi
<marugby123> with the "edit" command its not working for the second step or removing the contacts
<marugby123> of*
<wgrant> yefim323: As mentioned in the release notes, only WEP and WPA Personal are supported today
<wgrant> WPA Enterprise isn't
<Ethere> let me rephrase my question, there's no guide to install this on my n7 from windows yet, correct?
<robotfuel> alzarah: follow steps for ADB access (adb root, adb shell, ubuntu_chroot shell) then Install openssh-server on the device. (apt-get install openssh-server)
<lira> AlanBell: occam-jdq39-factory-345dc199.tgz
<cdavid138> hi, seem to be stuck on pushing to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip any ideas?
<yefim323> wgrant, thanks :)
<wgrant> yefim323: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Networking
<kumikumi_> pyrotechnick: if you want to, you're free to port ubuntu/android on the iphone
<kumikumi_> I'm sure many would appreciate that
<AlanBell> lira: ok, did you do tar -zxvf occam-jdq39-factory-345dc199.tgz to expand it?
<pyrotechnick> if you google a bunch of groups already have it at least booting
<habstinat> I have a Nexus 4 with AOKP already installed. I ran phablet-flash once and everything went fine until I realized I didn't have fastboot installed, so it errored out at "sudo fastboot flash system /root/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-system-armel+mako.img". I installed flashboot and retried, but now when I run phablet-flash I always get "Error while excetuting adb push /root/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-phabl
<kumikumi_> cool
<Canaris> i am stuck at the "this device needs to be unlocked...." screen. Is this a common error and if so what can I do to fix it? (Nexus 7, UBuntu 12.10)
<juicyjones> here are simple instructions for Mac OS X users to install the Ubuntu touch preview on your Galaxy Nexus http://autonome.wordpress.com/2013/02/21/installing-ubuntu-phone-demo-on-galaxy-nexus-from-mac-os-x/
<AlanBell> lira: then cd occ<tab> should put you in the expanded directory
<DavidJFulde> Anyone wondering how to navigate the UI:: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhueXPzT3pU
<pyrotechnick> my iPhone's broken anyway i couldn't really care less, i'm just curious
<alzarah> i will try it now thanks
<AlanBell> pyrotechnick: ok, in that case maybe one day it will :)
<sgtkwol> Canaris "fastboot oem unlock"
<pyrotechnick> it's always only a matter of time when it comes to these things
<marugby123> robotfuel: once openssh server is installed, will the edit command work
<trevorj> pyrotechnick: tell enough geeks they can't do something and it will get done ;)
<pyrotechnick> precisely
<Canaris> sgtkwol....it already is unlocked
<Canaris> sgtkwol it even says so in fast boot/bootloader
<jounih> would be good if you could install any os on any hardware
<robotfuel>  marugby123: for a text editor I use vim.tiny, I don't know if edit is installed.
<pyrotechnick> well congrats anyway ubuntu people it's enchanting to see this all coming together
<lira> AlanBell: this is what i get when i input that tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<marugby123> ok
<Yugge> marugby123: sudo apt-get install vim
<cdavid138> hi, seem to be stuck on pushing to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip any ideas?
<pyrotechnick> may 1000 OSs blossom
<Yugge> That's what I did :D
<Yugge> install vim that is
<AlanBell> lira: oh :( um, maybe a bad download?
<trevorj> cdavid138: does 'adb shell' bring up a shell prompt?
<marugby123> yugge: thanks
<robotfuel> Yugge: vim.tiny is included.
<marugby123> after that, will typing this edit command work?
<marugby123> wait
<marugby123> oh
<marugby123> nevermind
<Yugge> no, but typing vim filename will
<marugby123> i'm a noob. they're saying to edit that file...
<Yugge> robotfuel: didn't know that
<marugby123> it's been a while since i shell scripted lol
<kumikumi_> did anybody try installing the full ubuntu desktop on a phone or tablet yet? (I imagine it could be accessed by vnc)
<trevorj> marugby123: the best days are the days you learn something new
<Yugge> marugby123: if you aren't familiar to vim, maybe nano is a better bet
<habstinat> As an extension to my earlier question, I definitely have enough storage left, and this is odd because on my first runthrough it seemed to have no problems executing the step it errors out on now.
<marugby123> nano is a little chunkier. I'm used to vim lol
<wgrant> kumikumi_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7
<AlanBell> kumikumi_:  there is a desktop image for nexus 7, was released last october
<kumikumi_> alright, I was talking about the phone version here
<Yugge> marugby123: aight, just checking :)
<wgrant> Canaris: Was your tablet encrypted before you tried to flash it?
<cunctator_0374> kumikumi_: yes 12.10 on asus transformer
<Canaris> wgrant: no it wasnt
<Canaris> wgrant: has this error been mentioned before? is this a common error or am i the only one getting it?
<wgrant> Canaris: Hm. Have you tried to rerun phablet-flash, or just the once?
<GuidoPallemans> what apps have settings?
<wgrant> I haven't seen it hang there before, but I've been asleep :)
<Canaris> wgrant: yes, have tried it numerous times...always the same problem. I am about to try it from my macbook...maybe that works.
<lira> AlanBell: im sure its not a bad download i had use this image when it was first released
<Khaytsus> Is Cyanogenmod credited anywhere for the Touch ROM?
<GuidoPallemans> what apps have settings?
<wgrant> Canaris: What's the final output in the terminal and on the device?
<marugby123> anyone using this on tmobilew?
<marugby123> tmobile?
<robotfuel> marugby123: I am in the US using tmobile
<AlanBell> lira: I am just downloading that image . . .
<GuidoPallemans> what apps have settings?
<robotfuel> marugby123: I can call and do txt messages
<Canaris> wgrant: my nexus7 reboots into fastload/bootloader and my ubuntu system just prompts me to enter my sudo password. after I enter that and hit return....nothing happens
<Canaris> wgrant: neither on the device nor my ubuntu system
<marugby123> when i go to the phone app, type my number, and hit the call button, nothing happens
<wgrant> Canaris: There are no interesting log messages at the bottom off the fastboot screen on the device?
<lira> AlanBell: ok so you going to do a small walkthrough sort of thing with me?
<wgrant> Canaris: And what's the last message from the Ubuntu machine, other than the sudo prompt?
<robotfuel> marugby123: try rebooting sometimes my modem gets stuck. a reboot fixes that.
<Canaris> wgrant: unfortunately not
<jmgrosen> is there any way to change the time zone?
<RobbyF> websites thing we browse from iphone
<robotfuel> marugby123: what device are you on?
<marugby123> alright. will do after i import my contacts lol
<marugby123> thanks
<marugby123> nexus 4
<Yugge> GuidoPallemans: Depends what you mean, every app have some actions available if you longswipe them (that is from the bottom to the middle of the screen) but there is no real settings, mainly just actions
<wgrant> jmgrosen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Timezone
<Yugge> aw
<Yugge> he left
<jmgrosen> wgrant: ah, thanks :P
<lira> AlanBell:i have a backup but its with twrp and when i flashed the ubuntu image it gave me cwmr
<marugby123_> sorry. chrome crashed. but im using a nexus 4
<trevorj> Wow man, the mirror I got is getting hammered
<AlanBell> lira: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1702928/
<AlanBell> do that :)
<marugby123_> <robotfuel>
<yefim323> so copy and pasting is shit
<yefim323> can anyone get it to copy from one app and paste it into anotheR?
<robotfuel> marugby123: the n4 should have voice and txt support.
<yefim323> notepad to browser or something?
<robotfuel> marugby123: I have the gnex
<AlanBell> yefim323: there will be lots of rough edges like that
<Ursinha> yefim323, watch your language, please
<marugby123_> ill look after the reboot
<yefim323> Ursinha, sorry bout that
<jmgrosen> ah, finally terminal access with apt-get and everything -- that's the ubuntu i wanted
<yefim323> AlanBell, figured. It's interesting to see a product so early
<alex____> This is barely anything from finished, the calculator doesn't even work!
<trevorj> alex____: that was said many times ;)
<AlanBell> alex____: yeah, this is about a year away from finished
<rsalveti> it's important to be open from start as we can all get to see the source and contribute
<habstinat> I have a Nexus 4 with AOKP already installed. I ran phablet-flash once and everything went fine until I realized I didn't have fastboot installed, so it errored out at "sudo fastboot flash system /root/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-system-armel+mako.img". I installed flashboot and retried, but now when I run phablet-flash I always get "Error while excetuting adb push /root/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-phabl
<AlanBell> it is a functional demo at the moment
<rsalveti> but yeah, not everything is functional
<jmgrosen> when i run `ifconfig`, i get "Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output."
<rsalveti> we're getting there :-)
<robotfuel> alex____: patches are welcome :)
<trevorj> I really hope you'll be able to write apps in Python for this
<bobsmith> NEED TORO PORT
<alex____> What do they use to write the programs? Can't remember?
<AlanBell> trevorj: I expect you will be able to (and I like python) but javascript is the preferred language for QML GUI stuff
<antitau> How long does it generally take to push an image to the sdcard on a nexus 7?
<jmgrosen> how do you close running apps?
<AlanBell> all of gnome is standardising on javascript so that is a nice coincidence
<cdnl> what would be nice is a dual boot - android and ubuntu - for people with one phone use the android partition as a daily driver and the ubuntu one for those long nights spent coding
<yefim323> antitau, 10 min
<usererror> cdnl - you can do that
<antitau> yefim323: okay, thanks
<chaosmaster> AlanBell: hey again :) my installation fails when attempting to push : '/tmp/tmprTlDNv' to '/cache/recovery/command'. it is giving me a Permission Denied error, any idea why ? :(
<lira> AlanBell: thanks. ill let you know how that goes when im done
<usererror> dual boot exists
<yefim323> antitau, I assume you were talking about pushing autodeploy.zip?
<cdnl> usererror i'm definately going to
<antitau> yefim323: yep
<AlanBell> chaosmaster: sorry, I have no idea, I don't have a device ;)
<trevorj> AlanBell: Javascript is fine for GUI, I'd just rather use Python because I'm a bit biased
<alex____> MultiRO wouldn't work for me, any tips on installing it using a Mac?
<usererror> :)
<yefim323> antitau, then yeah :) have fun! it's very exciting when it boots!
<AlanBell> trevorj: me too, python with semantic indentation is full of awesome
<jmgrosen> does anyone know how to close running apps?
<robotfuel> trevorj:  there is a  tutoral on saturday https://plus.google.com/events/cs2lq9oqjl6vrf4u65u6ln3fj5c
<yefim323> jmgrosen, nope
<jmgrosen> oh.
<robotfuel> trevorj: there is a QML tutoral on saturday https://plus.google.com/events/cs2lq9oqjl6vrf4u65u6ln3fj5c
<trevorj> robotfuel: woooonderful, thank you
<sgtkwol> cdnl can at least do nandroid backup and switch, even though it is a royal pain
<kostt> hi
<trevorj> AlanBell: but that sounds great. Knowing Ubuntu's history, I assumed Python support would exist eventually.
<chaosmaster> my installation fails when attempting to push : '/tmp/tmprTlDNv' to '/cache/recovery/command'. it is giving me a Permission Denied error, any idea why ? :(
<Yugge> jmgrosen: in the app, swipe from bottom to the middle of the screen, then press x in lower left corner
<usererror> cdnl - check on xda-developers.com in their forum.. I think that is where the dual boot bootloader is .. its actually quite a well done piece
<marugby123> rebooting now. lets hope it works now
<jmgrosen> Yugge: thanks!
<trevorj> robotfuel: I get a 404 there?
<usererror> lol.. bloody black screen :p
<cdnl> sgtkwol i really dislike pains, dual booting is the way to go
<AlanBell> trevorj: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ will be where it gets added eventually
<cdnl> usererror \\ reading the forum post now
<robotfuel> trevorj: https://plus.google.com/events/cs2lq9oqjl6vrf4u65u6ln3fj5c?authkey=CPLshMOz0eOO3AE does that work?
<AlanBell> trevorj: the links work for me, perhaps you need to be logged into google plus (or not logged into google apps for domains)
<trevorj> robotfuel: yes! thank you!
<AlanBell> or get a different link :)
<trevorj> AlanBell: I'm logged in, google was being weird I suppose, maybe because I don't have them in my circles?
<kostt> can someone help me with touch on my gnexus ? i got it  installed but is it supposed to gsm and messages not work for this model ?
<AlanBell> could be that
<waa> Hey! I create a project and it has python tests can I use python to develop like a do here https://github.com/wiliamsouza/mandriva-control-center/tree/master/mcc2/frontends/services
<marugby123> ok. restarted nexus 4 and still cant make a call. pressing the phone button after i type a number doesn't do anything...
<shiznic> has this been released or ported to the verizon gnex (toro) yet?
<AlanBell> waa: the UI is QML with javascript as the control language at the moment, but do try and get your applications running on it
<robotfuel> kostt: it works for me, but sometimes the modem gets stuck. it will probably work after reboot
<marugby123> any ideas robotfuel?
<wgrant> shiznic: CDMA isn't supported, so you won't get voice/SMS on Verizon Galaxy Nexus, just WiFi
<wgrant> (yes)
<wgrant> er
<robotfuel> marugby123: does your sim have a pin? it won't work with a pin
<wgrant> (yet)
<marugby123> ahhhh it does...crap...any way to remove the pin that you know of?
<kostt> i did 3 reboots
<trevorj> Is there a bug listing for Nexus 4 yet? Or a place that specifies the issues with getting 3g/hsdpa+ working on GSM (Nexus 4)?
<kostt> and still no phone or gsm working
<AlanBell> marugby123: put the sim in a different phone and remove it
<mattwj2002> guys can I be honest?
<marugby123> does it have to be a tmobile phone or no?
<mattwj2002> I am a bit disappointed
<mattwj2002> :(
<robotfuel> marugby123: I don't know, my sim never had one
<AlanBell> mattwj2002: much better than the alternative
<waa> AlanBell, I'm looking to use language like python or C++
<marugby123> alright
<mattwj2002> true AlanBell
<MrFunkyFresh> Is there a way to close running apps?
<robotfuel> marugby123: my gnex also worked with a att sim
<AlanBell> mattwj2002: this is a preview for showing to people at mobile world congress. It isn't an alpha release yet
<mattwj2002> I know :)
<wgrant> MrFunkyFresh: Open the app, do a long swipe from the bottom to get to the settings button, then click the close button
<mattwj2002> I just thought it would be closer to being done
<AlanBell> waa: is it using QML for the user interface
<MrFunkyFresh> thanks :)
<AlanBell> mattwj2002: if someone with lots of money at MWC wants to partner with canonical to ship squillions of handsets then it will get done fairly rapidly
<mattwj2002> good point AlanBell
<AlanBell> has to be quite a lot of squillions mind
<waa> AlanBell, here we go lets use JS https://github.com/wiliamsouza/playground/tree/master/4square
<RobbyF> must be same webkit as iphone, google and speed test link it to the app store.
<jounih> waa you should be able to use c++
<AlanBell> RobbyF: yeah, webkit is webkit (more or less)
<marugby123> so simply putting my sim in a different phone will remove the pin, right?
<AlanBell> marugby123: nope, putting it in another phone and going through the menus of that other phone to remove the pin will remove the pin
<marugby123> crap ok
<marugby123> thanks
<jounih> it's not that it's webkit, it's because the useragent is currently set to iphone. will be fixed
<waa> jounih, I think so, but the docs is not ready maybe
<AlanBell> marugby123: you could reflash back to android to do it, but I am guessing borrowing another phone for a few minutes would be easier
<antitau> why can't I set the time?
<antitau> or clear these placeholder events...
<habstinat> I have a Nexus 4 with AOKP already installed. I ran phablet-flash once and everything went fine until I realized I didn't have fastboot installed, so it errored out at "sudo fastboot flash system /root/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-system-armel+mako.img". I installed flashboot and retried, but now when I run phablet-flash I always get "Error while excetuting adb push /root/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-phabl
<marugby123> might not be easier...lol finding another phone right now is hard. surprising on a college campus but hard lol
<AlanBell> !lola | antitau
<ubot5> antitau: the phone and tablet demo includes contacts and messages from fictional design personas, it can be removed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Sample_content
<trevorj> habstinat: does adb shell work
<robotfuel> antitau: you can clear them by wipeing the placeholder to the left or right(I forget which way)
<robotfuel> antitau: I think they come back when you reboot though
<lechuck_> hi everyone
<lechuck_> one quick question
<antitau> that worked with messages, but not with the events
<antitau> and i still can't set the time
<lechuck_> is there any way to install ubuntu touch in a nexus 7 tilapia ?
<Aotom> Did anybody find that the comma key produces a "/" ?
<Aotom> No one?
<antitau> damn...i lost my jetpack joyride scores for this?
<Aotom> Damn, maybe I should reflash lol
<Skyshayde> Lol
<elitexero> Possibly very noob question... are there image/rom files for the dev build?  Or just the install right to disk option?
<robotfuel> antitau: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Timezone to set the clock
<Skyshayde> Remember guys, always take a nandroid
<Yugge> Aotom: Yep, my , is /
<Aotom> Also @antitau, should've used titanium backup
<trevorj> oh it booted!
<elitexero> I'd rather fastboot it than flash it
<lechuck_> nobody? I think tilapia and nakasig are the same device? or they aren't ?
<trevorj> this looks rather wonderful
<Aotom> Yugge: Thanks!
<robertjw> Aotom: I see that / behavior too
<habstinat> trevorj: Yup; works fine.
<Aotom> Damn what a bug
<sgtkwol> elitexero Ubuntu is essentially a ROM
<robotfuel> lechuck_: it's not the same
<Aotom> I need me that comma, for password reasons
<Skyshayde> Except, it doesnt work with MultiROM
<Aotom> lol
<sgtkwol> elitexero http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2149705
<antitau> I was going to backup before i put ubuntu on, but my tablet started from factory image when I unlocked it...i didn't know that would happen
<Skyshayde> So I cant abuse my 32GB
<lechuck_> robotfuel so.. it's not possible to install the rom on a tilapia ?
<elitexero> Ah ok, thank you
<Aotom> I'm excited to see how this will improve over the coming days
<kemcafe> hello everyone
<robotfuel> lechuck_: I there are hard coded values that look for grouper and maguro etc.
<Yugge> Skyshayde: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011403
<robotfuel> lechuck_: the tilapia is the n7 with gsm?
<lechuck_> yeah it is
<dutchhome> has anyone tried side loading a homemade app yet?  like the currency converter
<lechuck_> it uses the nakasig rom as far as I can see
<robotfuel> lechuck_: it might work, the grid units and webkit DPR won't be correct
<lechuck_> but how can I fool it to get it installed?
<Yugge> dutchhome: I helped Guido with his reddit app, why?
<dutchhome> just curious whats involved
<lechuck_> I get this message: Device detected as tilapia Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<Skyshayde> Is Ubuntu touch working with MultiROM?
<Skyshayde> I heard earlier it wasnt
<Aotom> It is
<Aotom> Or so I hear
<Skyshayde> Oh
<Yugge> Skyshayde: They released a new one today
<Aotom> r/Android
<Skyshayde> Imma go test it then
<robotfuel> lechuck_: the roms aren't built for telapia it wouldn't work
<Skyshayde> What would the best way to update multiROM be?
<kemcafe> will i lose recovery (cwm) after flashing ubuntu phone on my galaxy nexus guys ?
<Skyshayde> flash everything again?
<lechuck_> ok so I'm done with this... damn it... it looks really cool
<senorsmile> has anyone had issues connecting to wpa2?
<Yugge> dutchhome: I scped the files to my home folder, then ran qmlscene --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/qmlscene.desktop main.qml
<dandude159> well hello
<dandude159> how is this working for everyone?
<trevorj> really well for a pre alpha
<robotfuel> senorsmile: on 5gz?
<Skyshayde> So, not specifically ubuntu phone related, but can I just reflash it all to update MultiROM?
<kemcafe> will i lose recovery (cwm) after flashing ubuntu phone on my galaxy nexus guys ? could you please answer me
<Skyshayde> I want to setup ubuntu touch, but not flash my internal rom
<trevorj> kemcafe: you can just reflash it if you want
<senorsmile> no 2.4
<dutchhome> Yugge: cool, thanks
<trevorj> kemcafe: you have fastboot
<dandude159> anyone care to post some images on imgur or someting?
<dandude159> i know they have there stuff on youtube
<kemcafe> yah thanks :) i will try
<dandude159> but i want real user stuff
<yefim323> dandude159, there is no screenshot app
<trevorj> dandude159: it looks the same ;)
<senorsmile> is sees it
<senorsmile> just times out
<senorsmile> it seems
<dandude159> hmm ok
<dandude159> is the os something that is well designed?
<dandude159> or another gimmick?
<ulkesh> dandude159: it really does, but here's my vid (not to self-promote, because i really don't care :) ):  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfL06hzAgrI
<JdGordon> can ubunut be installed via CWM recovery?
<dandude159> navigation wise
<dandude159> and thanks
<trevorj> dandude159: it's pre-alpha
<kumikumi_> dandude159: I'd suggest you to try it yourself. It's still in early mockup stage anyway
<robertjw> dandude159:  here are a couple screenshots  http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/181205/
<dandude159> can we dual boot yet
<kumikumi_> just installed xorg and openbox btw.
<yefim323> dandude159, http://i.imgur.com/wTGTnXh.jpg
<trevorj> does it use X?
<kumikumi_> on a galaxy nexus
<kumikumi_> trevorj: not by default
<trevorj> or is qt5 somehow drawn directly on a framebuffer?
<dandude159> not bad
<trevorj> ala *flinger? lol
<Skyshayde> Can ubuntu touch run full ubuntu apps?
<dandude159> how much are they pushing amazon
<senorsmile> kumikumi: how's that going?  I can't imagine it's too touch friendly
<yefim323> Skyshayde, nope
<yefim323> Skyshayde, or at least not yet
<trevorj> Is the bootup controlled by upstart?
<Alfie> Hi there, Had a quick question
<dandude159> guys, can we dual boot this and android on the nexus 4?
<kumikumi_> senorsmile: I'm just playing around. I'll install a vnc server and try to access it remotely
<trevorj> I literally just booted into it, so I'm still checking things like this =)
<elitexero> *looks at picture* .... *sees fingernails*
<elitexero> I hope you're female..... them things are too long
<Alfie> Can this mobiel edtion run on a LG G2X
<Alfie> mobile*
<sgtkwol> Alfie tune in tomorrow, porting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<senorsmile> Alfie: I highly doubt it, although cm 10.1 is running on the g2x now, so I suppose it's possible
<dutchhome> yeah, i'm keeping my eye on the porting page
<yefim323> elitexero, :(
<Alfie> ughhh i dont want to wait tho:(
<yefim323> dandude159, yeah
<yefim323> dandude159, ppl are working on it
<Alfie> hmm welll another Question. Can I flash my device while on im on windows? or does it have to be through the Linux way
<dandude159> yeah im reading that on reddit
<Alfie> im really new to this so im not sure if im naming it right
<yefim323> dandude159, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011403
<dandude159> they have it working on the 7 and the galaxy
<Alfie> and awesome reddit!
<yefim323> I'm on the 7
<Yugge> Skyshayde: depends what you mean with full ubuntu apps
<Yugge> Skyshayde: You can install and run commandline programs
<Alfie> ohhh
<Alfie> so just flash it like a normal roms
<dandude159> to whoever has this running right now, do you think this can emerge as a new mobile os in the market realistacilly?
<dandude159> realistically excuse me
<Yugge> Skyshayde: But all grafical stuff needs to be qml or html5
<Skyshayde> ah
<llstarks> sgtkwol, can't wait for all the broken hearts with locked bootloaders
<ulkesh> dandude159: if they can make it a truly single device to four screens and give us full desktop when we want it/etc, yes...motorola failed miserably trying their webtop...really hoping canonical does this right
<PhantomGamers> is there a mirror for the source repository?
<dandude159> i feel like theyre gonna sell out and add some stupid content that no one wants by default and the whole thing will fail
<Skyshayde> Ah, I was wondering how well minecraft would run if it theoretically started.  I mean, my Nexus 7 almost out powers my desktop
<sgtkwol> llstarks Ubuntu is essentially a ROM, just like CM or PA, just not an Android ROM
<dandude159> just like they did with amazon
<yefim323> Skyshayde, oh...minecraft
<Alfie> Wait so can anyone guide me onto flashing this onto my android?
<ulkesh> dandude159: well the amazon thing can be turned off, btw...EFF or whoever is just complaining it's on by default
<Alfie> im just kinda lost
<kostt> im having problems going back to android aswell
<trevorj> dandude159: it was a single unity plugin, not really a deal breaker
<Skyshayde> I doubt it'd work
<trevorj> dandude159: and it atleast had functionality
<tannerln7> should i use the -b flag when flashing this onto my nexus 4 that is already rooted and had a custom rom
<Skyshayde> But I am a minecraft addict
<Skyshayde> So I felt the need to check
<dandude159> im only complaining that it did not add any requested features and was only added to line their own pockets
<trevorj> tannerln7: yes
<tannerln7> ok that s what i thought, thanks
<dandude159> its just bad buisness practices
<kostt> i do the command ./flash-all.sh and says waiting for device to connect
<dandude159> i want ubuntu mobile to succeed
<trevorj> dandude159: well, it's a good business practice, maybe bad user experience practice
<Alfie> Anyone?
<trevorj> dandude159: ;)
<dandude159> any competition in the mobile sphere is good for everyone
<Skyshayde> kostt, goto fastboot if you are not already on
<dandude159> its bad buisness practive long term
<ulkesh> dandude159: sorry dude, while i agree somewhat in principle, every business who does any sort of advertising (*ahem* google) does this
<yefim323> Alfie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<kostt> i was on fastboo
<Alfie> Thank You:)
<Skyshayde> oh
<dandude159> the community backlash is not worth it
<Skyshayde> Uh
<kostt> tells me an error hold on
<Skyshayde> you have fastboot drivers on your computer?
<robotfuel> I don't mind the amazon search I use it all the time. I like the github lens too
<dandude159> i dont esspecialyl care that they put it in. im just saying it wasnt smart
<trevorj> robotfuel: me too, the github one is pretty cool
<ProGEEK> lol just ported SameGame to QT5
<ulkesh> dandude159: then the same people should complain about google and all the other people doing this...i don't see a difference just because it's an OS
<Alfie> didnt really understand on how to do it
<dandude159> what does google do?
<yefim323> Alfie, it's just one instruction phablet-flash -b
<dandude159> i dont understand, they put amazon searches into the main search function of the os
<ulkesh> dandude159: adwords, adsense, etc...all things are tailored to you and your searches, etc
<Alfie> cause im running a windows ? not sure if this matters i mean im tech savy but im lost when i here linux but really want to get into it
<yefim323> dandude159, they removed it for the next release
<dandude159> yeah i know
<Alfie> oh but i dont see the download im flashing anywhre
<yefim323> Alfie, the command downloads the rom
<Alfie> hmmm
<dandude159> im only saying they need to have a clean run if they want to win in mobile
<Alfie> this is...bonerfic
<dandude159> dont do anything stupid like that amazon thing
<yefim323> Alfie, it downloads like three files, the md5sum, the image, and something else
<trevorj> Why isn't /proc bind mounted in the ubuntu chroot?
<yefim323> Alfie, all with one command, amazing isn't it?
<Alfie> oh ok yea i didnt get it untill you said that oh ok this saves me the headache of trying to solve it
<Alfie> Its not that im stupid i was just misunderstanding the page
<ulkesh> dandude159: word...well honestly i'm not sure they will "win"...but my view is that the more competition, the more innovation...so i'm loving this
<Alfie> i felt like a normie
<Alfie> :(
<dutchhome> what is confusing to you?
<RiXtEr> Hey guys if  I flash with twrp, do I flash 2 zips or just the armel+maguro one ?
<cdnl> RiXtEr both
<trevorj> Has anyone got wifi working on a Nexus 4?
<RiXtEr> thanks
<trevorj> I get an IP via DHCP but I cannot ping out
<Akiva-Thinkpad> When you are tired and trying to program, I find listening to this works amazing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjSG-fiouXo
<dandude159> a "win" for me is 5% or more market penetration, that means another "major" player in the market, means more competition, means yay for me
<robotfuel> trevorj: the enviroment is separated ssh in to get pids
<cdnl> RiXtEr i havent done it that way but i heard its necessary
<yefim323> the browser almost passes acid3
<ulkesh> dandude159: agreed :)
<DavidJFulde> RiXtEr both. armel+maguro AND the phablet one
<yefim323> so that's pretty impressive
<trevorj> robotfuel: I just mounted it
<trevorj> robotfuel: why the separation?
<yefim323> although I don't get why they just didn't bundle in Chrome or FF or something
<wgrant> yefim323: It's a WebKit-based Qt5 browser
<robotfuel> trevorj: you are seeing android process in adb, it's just the way they did it.
<yefim323> wgrant, ooh that's actually pretty awesome
<trevorj> robotfuel: I wasn't trying to get pids, I understand chroots ;)
<wgrant> trevorj: It's mounted automatically for me
<trevorj> robotfuel: I was just trying to ifconfig, and found it odd proc wasn't bind mounted by default when ubuntu_chroot'ing
<waa> $ qmlviewer
<waa> qmlviewer: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlviewer': No such file or directory
<trevorj> really weird how I can't ping out yet I get a DHCP address from wifi though
<trevorj> iwconfig shows connection
<tannerln7> i still dont understand why this takes soo long to push the files over a vmware but oh well.. as long as it works haha
<wgrant> trevorj: Which device?
<Alfie> Dutchhome , i was confused on how to get the rom to my phone
<trevorj> wgrant: Nexus 4
<chaosmaster> hey guys, I'm having trouble during my installation on my Nexus 7 : during the process of the installation, and while files are being pushed onto the device, I'm getting an error message saying that my Nexus 7 needs to be unlocked for the following to work ; the problem is that it is already unlocked and the process won't go forward, any ideas of why that is ?
<habstinat> trevorj and everyone else: I've posted my question with more details at <http://askubuntu.com/questions/259536/failure-installing-ubuntu-touch-on-nexus-4-with-aokp-adb-push-protocol-failu> if anyone wants to take a gander.
<chaosmaster> and how to fix it ? ^^
<wgrant> chaosmaster: What's the last message shown at the bottom of the tablet screen?
<marugby123> ok so i'm back on the android bootloader and trying to run the ./flash-all.sh command and its saying no such file or directory found. any ideas guys?
<marugby123> (trying to restore android)
<trevorj> habstinat: I asked you a question, does adb shell work
<chaosmaster> wgrant: you mean on my tablet itself ?
<wgrant> chaosmaster: Yeah
<robotfuel> trevorj: I am not sure why they made that decision
<wgrant> chaosmaster: It should be in the bootloader at this point
<chaosmaster> wgrant: it says unlocked.
<Musashimaru> is there any documentation on how to use ubuntu phone? The actual demo doesn't look like usable OS
<wgrant> chaosmaster: There aren't any log messages down the bottom?
<trevorj> Musashimaru: it's pre-alpha
<wgrant> Musashimaru: It's a developer preview, not meant for day-to-day use yet
<habstinat> trevorj: And I responded two minutes after you posted that; yes, it works fine, I just went in and tried lsing a few directories.
<chaosmaster> wgrant: nothing under "lock state - unlocked"
<marugby123> guys any ideas? I can't restore android back
<trevorj> habstinat: ah, sorry, must of missed it!
<trevorj> habstinat: do you have enough space on your sdcard for the push?
<juicyjon1s> marugby123: source flash-all.sh?
<trevorj> habstinat: while it's adb pushing autodeploy, adb shell in and watch the size of the file in /sdcard via ls
<yefim323> wgrant, I'm loving this preview! Thanks for helping develop it
<trevorj> habstinat: make sure it's rising
<marugby123> nevermind. wasn't down enough layers. all good
<wgrant> yefim323: I had nothing to do with it :)
<yefim323> wgrant, ..ok then
<yefim323> wgrant, thanks for helping me out either way :)
<habstinat> trevorj: I have 10.80 of 12.92 GB free. I'll try that though.
<wgrant> chaosmaster: Hm. Was your tablet encrypted before you tried to flash it, or anything special like that?
<wgrant> yefim323: Heh, np
<Musashimaru> wgrant and trevorj : Ok, it's dev preview... but i find it really far away from what I may expect from an alpha. It looks like a "flash demo"
<chaosmaster> wgrant: not that i know of, all i did was follow the instructions on the wiki for this ubuntu touch
<trevorj> Musashimaru: it really is a flash demo at this point ;)
<wgrant> Musashimaru: It's not meant to be an alpha
<usererror> so, has the source dropped for this yet?
<dutchhome> hopefulliy tomorrow when the porting page goes up
<wgrant> chaosmaster: You've tried running phablet-flash more than once?
<usererror> oh, good
<chaosmaster> wgrant: yes i have, several times
<Method> it looks like the binary blob drivers are included in the images being distributed. Did Canonical license them or was it somehow determined that they were distributable without direct licenses?
<sgtkwol> I have to say, a pretty damn good flash demo
<Namidairo> http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb
<usererror> wgrant: I had to run phablet-flash 4 times.. then it worked.. just an FYI
<habstinat> trevorj: Trying it again with <<watch -n1 "ls -l /sdcard/autodeploy.zip">> running now.
<Namidairo> usererror: http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb
<usererror> :D
<habstinat> trevorj: It's increasing in size every second.
<usererror> I am so a tiny bit in love with you right now Namidairo
<trevorj> habstinat: good! then it's working.
<usererror> tym
<Namidairo> eww
<dmj_nova> is there anyone who can help with multirom?
<PhantomGamers> the ubuntu git is slow as hell :/
<PhantomGamers> ive been syncing for hours
<trevorj> PhantomGamers: I'm sure you and many others ;)
<Namidairo> because a bajillion people are trying to repo sync atm?
<PhantomGamers> they should push it to github too ;(
<egestatem> got a question for you all: did you get to make an account or did you just have to use the guest account that's already set up?
<habstinat> trevorj: Each time it looks something like this, with the large number increasing: "-rw-rw-r-- root     sdcard_rw 58064896 2013-02-21 20:38 autodeploy.zip". We'll see what happens when it finishes though.
<Namidairo> you could always be a dick and repo sync -j8
<Musashimaru> wgrant, I don't understand how it could be stable and complete for October.
<trevorj> Namidairo: lol
<PhantomGamers> im syncing -j16 :V
<Namidairo> even better.
<Namidairo> you dick.
<trevorj> Musashimaru: Ubuntu moves fast.
<PhantomGamers> :D
<trevorj> Musashimaru: Do you remember Android 1.0/2.0?
<trevorj> Musashimaru: how "polished" was that?
<wgrant> I find it best not to remember those...
 * Namidairo remembers 2.0
<chaosmaster> wgrant: should i wipe it clean again, and start over ?
<Method> so, noone knows that is up with the drivers?
<Namidairo> everything is grey
<Namidairo> ALL IS GREY
<iDoiStuff> How long does it take to push the files to the SDCARD? The nexus 4 was fast, but my nexus 7 has been sitting here for 15 minutes..
<wgrant> chaosmaster: Might be worth a try doing a rebootstrap.
<trevorj> iDoiStuff: same usb port?
<tannerln7> hm so im getting one of the same errors as another guy did, i forgot his name.. but i do phablet-flash -b wait for everything to download and push, and then when it finaly reboots my phone it goes to the bootloader and terminal says your device must be device need to be unlocked for the following to work. its definitely unlocked...
<chaosmaster> wgrant: how does one do that ? :D :D
<Musashimaru> trevorj, It was horrible... but, it took several years to have something cbetter. Here we talk about nothing to full system in 6 monthes
<iDoiStuff> trevor: same one.
<wgrant> chaosmaster: Make sure you're running phablet-flash with the -b option, if you weren't already
<trevorj> iDoiStuff: damn, was hoping you got a 1.0 port by chance ;)
<dmj_nova> Musashimaru: Did you use Ubuntu 11.04?
<chaosmaster> wgrant: yes, the last try was with the-b
<wgrant> chaosmaster: Can you pastebin the full terminal output?
<Musashimaru> dmj_nova, yes
<dmj_nova> 11.04 was horrible
<trevorj> Musashimaru: I doubt they mean 'full system', I bet they mean android 2.0 quality
<dmj_nova> 12.04 (IMO) was quite good
<iDoiStuff> trevorj: any idea? should I keep it here for a while or something? The cursor has stopped blinking in terminal, then blinks again once I refocus the window.
<dmj_nova> one year
<iDoiStuff> FINALLY
<trevorj> iDoiStuff: thats normal
<Musashimaru> dmj_nova, I dont like unity at all.
<tannerln7> hm so im getting one of the same errors as another guy did, i forgot his name.. but i do phablet-flash -b wait for everything to download and push, and then when it finaly reboots my phone it goes to the bootloader and terminal says your device must be device need to be unlocked for the following to work. its definitely unlocked...
<lira> does anyone know how to push to a phone running ubuntu
<dmj_nova> My guess is 13.10 will be good, but 14.04 is the real jewel
<trevorj> lira: scp
<chaosmaster> wgrant: sure, but i'm sorry if i sound a little stupid, i'm very novice with ubuntu : how does one do that exactly ?
<iDoiStuff> trevorj: it just finished! only took 15 minutes :)
<dmj_nova> Musashimaru: I really didn't like unity until 12.04
<lira> AlanBell: you still on here
<dmj_nova> now I do
<wgrant> chaosmaster: Just copy and paste the full terminal output from when you raun 'phablet-flash -b' onto http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Musashimaru> trevorj, today, we expect more than Android 2.0 :)
<lira> trevor:scp?
<trevorj> lira: scp is secure copy, it uses ssh to copy files
<trevorj> lira: man scp
<Musashimaru> dmj_nova, I have 4 screens... unity is not made for me
<tannerln7> hm so im getting one of the same errors as another guy did, i forgot his name.. but i do phablet-flash -b wait for everything to download and push, and then when it finaly reboots my phone it goes to the bootloader and terminal says your device must be device need to be unlocked for the following to work. its definitely unlocked...
<dmj_nova> Musashimaru: never tried with 4, was fine for me with 2
<lira> trevorj: and how would i do that through terminal sorry not that good with it
<trevorj> lira: you can just use adb push to push files
<wcolato> hi everyone! I know that it was probably asked before, but I just joined the channel and I'd like to know if there's a version of ubuntu phone for gs3 already?!
<trevorj> lira: adb push sourcefilename targetfilename
<dutchhome> wcolato: no
<Musashimaru> dmj_nova, 4 screens in portrait mode is very good for dev and other things... :)
<trevorj> Musashimaru: I'm a big fan of xmonad on my 3
<lira> trevorj: this is the file name cm-10.1-20130221-NIGHTLY-mako.zip
<cdnl> awesomeWM is my favoritse
<lira> and it is in downloads folder
<frnv_> interesting and promising. Clearly a developer build though.
<lira> trevorj:so how would i input that in terminal
<Musashimaru> trevorj, :)
<dutchhome> i use fedora 18 on triple headed system.. pretty nice, but it isn't happy when i undock & dock
<dutchhome> on your multimonitor systems, are they just desktops?
<tannerln7> hm so im getting one of the same errors as another guy did, i forgot his name.. but i do phablet-flash -b wait for everything to download and push, and then when it finaly reboots my phone it goes to the bootloader and terminal says your device must be device need to be unlocked for the following to work. its definitely unlocked...device is a nexus 4. im using a virtual machine with usb passthrogh.. any ideas??
<chaosmaster> wgrant: it's done :) I used the same name as here
<wgrant> chaosmaster: You'll need to tell me the URL
<chaosmaster> wgrant: ah yes, that can help lol :p paste.ubuntu.com/1703217
<trevorj> tannerln7: there are multiple usb devices
<trevorj> tannerln7: make sure you get all of them
<wgrant> chaosmaster: Oh
<wgrant> chaosmaster: It's in VirtualBox?
<tannerln7> what exactly do you mean?
<chaosmaster> wgrant: yes :(
<wgrant> chaosmaster: That's pretty critical :)
<chaosmaster> wgrant: everything else works great
<trevorj> lira: cd to the folder that file is in
<trevorj> lira: adb push cm-blah.zip /sdcard/
<chaosmaster> wgrant: oops, might have omitted that in my description ^^
<tannerln7> <trevorj> you said there are multiple usb device, what do you mean by this?
<RiXtEr> did someone say they modded the zip to work with toro ?
<trevorj> lira: adb push <source> <destination path>
<trevorj> tannerln7: make sure in your vm you forwarded all of the usb devices provided by your phone
<tannerln7> oh i see, wow i didnt even think of that haha let me go try that
<wgrant> chaosmaster: You and tannerln7 probably have the same issue, in that you haven't forwarded all the USB devices
<wgrant> As trevorj suggests
<baronvonramen> can someone help me with reverting my phone back to android?
<wgrant> baronvonramen: Have you followed the instructions on the install page?
<baronvonramen> yes
<baronvonramen> the problem might be really simple beacuse i'm so new to ubuntu
<wgrant> What didn't work?
<baronvonramen> when i run flash-all.sh it just says "<waiting for device>" indefinitely
<chaosmaster> wgrant: well normally they should be, since my ubuntu can see and download info through the usb, right ?
<trevorj> baronvonramen: try with sudo
<trevorj> baronvonramen: replug your phone in to usb
<wgrant> chaosmaster: adb uses extra devices, AFAIK. But I'm not quite sure.
<baronvonramen> woooo it's doing stuff. thanks haha.
<trevorj> baronvonramen: np
<chaosmaster> wgrant: ah ok, do you have any idea how to forward all the USBs ?
<vibhav> Okay, sochiw many of you here are developing apps?
<vibhav> So hoe*
<vibhav> How*
<wgrant> chaosmaster: I'm not sure. You might have to google around to see how successful people have been with using adb from VirtualBox
<trevorj> chaosmaster: select them all in the usb passthrough menu, they will be listed together and it should be clear which belong to your phone
<trevorj> chaosmaster: across reboots of your phone or re-plugs you may have to re-pass them through again, depending on vm hypervisor used
<Namidairo> i know adb works from virtualbox, but it's fiddly as hell
<trevorj> Namidairo: agreed, it is
<trevorj> Namidairo: I've had to use it for a friend to flash a phone before, horrid stuff
<chaosmaster> trevorj: yeah that may have done it
<trevorj> chaosmaster: you'll know it worked when 'sudo adb devices' lists your device.
<chaosmaster> trevorj: I just added the Google Phone device to the USB filters in the VMWare settings (I hope that's what I had to do), but there still is no reaction from my terminal. Must I restart the process ?
<chaosmaster> trevorj: It always has.
<tannerln7> chaomaster trevorj yeah it seems like it may be working for me too, i booted into the bootloader and then added that to the filter and i think it is working
<trevorj> tannerln7: yes, fastboot is a whole nother usb device id
<trevorj> tannerln7: android is funny sometimes ;)
<chaosmaster> trevorj: ah now i've lost it
<tannerln7> haha yeah O_o
<Midasu> Anybody installed ubuntu touch to any custom device?
<tannerln7> just a question, could you not just flash the .img with the rootkit ?
<wgrant> tannerln7: You can flash the various bits manually if you have another way to do it
<trevorj> I still can't ping out via wifi, grr
<wgrant> I'm sure someones written up instructions for that, or you can read the phablet-flash code pretty easily
<chaosmaster> trevorj: wgrant : this is odd, I unplugged and plugged my device back in and it's carrying on lol
<wgrant> chaosmaster: Heh
<trevorj> wgrant: I was reading it, and I have to say phabletutils looks like a fantastic library to re-use ;)
<tannerln7> wgrant: oh i see
<fr0dzy> G'day all, just wondering if anyone knows if 3G data will work on nexus 7 with developer version of ubuntu touch
<trevorj> chaosmaster: vbox is funky with usb passthrough
<wgrant> fr0dzy: No, only WiFi data works today
<trevorj> chaosmaster: so is vmware
<chaosmaster> trevorj: yeah i can tell :D
<fr0dzy> thanks. =)
<trevorj> chaosmaster: I blame windows.
<chaosmaster> trevorj: I blame my lack of knowledge
<tannerln7> hahaha i agree with chaosmaster
<Midasu> Any successful attempt to install on NOT NEXUS device?
<trevorj> Midasu: someone earlier ported it to something
<wgrant> The porting guide will be released tomorrow.
<trevorj> Midasu: tomorrow they'll be going over porting I believe
<moose> anyone have a reasonable estimate of the time it SHOULD take to push the zip to a nexus 7?
<Midasu> Jast hope too on porting.
<trevorj> moose: adb shell in and view the status of the push via ls -l in /sdcard
<tannerln7> moose: it takes a very long time for me, im using vmware
<trevorj> moose: long as the size is going up, you're good
<wgrant> moose: adb did about 800KB/s for me, so quite a while
<trevorj> adb really needs progress bars.
<tannerln7> i vary anywhere form 1 to 900 kb/s haha
<moose> thanks everyone, it pushed through... took 15 minutes
<tannerln7> trecorj: amen
<trevorj> Does anyone here have a Nexus 4 running this?
<trevorj> Can they tell me if wifi is working for them?
<tannerln7> if it works this time, i will
<tannerln7> im still adb pushing
<tannerln7> take an eternity
<rsalveti> trevorj: yup, working fine
<rsalveti> trevorj: what is your issue?
<trevorj> rsalveti: I associate, and even get a DHCP address
<trevorj> rsalveti: but I cannot ping out
<trevorj> rsalveti: quite odd!
<wgrant> Can you make TCP connections?
<chaosmaster> wgrant: trevorj: wohoo i got it to work with VMWare ! it was tricky but it looks great, can't wait to try it out ! Thanks alot folks
<trevorj> no, I can't even arp
<rsalveti> trevorj: weird
<rsalveti> trevorj: browser, anything? or same issue everywhere?
<tannerln7> Chaosmaster: thats good news for me haha
<trevorj> rsalveti: everywhere.
<wgrant> trevorj: Can you still DHCP?
<wgrant> Maybe the WiFi just drops quickly
<trevorj> wgrant: no, was going to mention that
<trevorj> oh this is fantastic, it uses upstart AND network-manager
<trevorj> I love this already.
<cdnl> quick question... where is the terminal?
<wgrant> cdnl: You'll need to ssh in from another machine today
<wgrant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Access_the_device_over_SSH
<trevorj> rsalveti, wgrant: yeah, it just drops quickly, I can arp for about 1 second before it drops
<wgrant> Ugh
<tannerln7> trevorj: could you try reflashing
<lira> trovj: you still on here?
<trevorj> tannerln7: I doubt that would fix this
<trevorj> tannerln7: I've always had problems with this old development version of openwrt and my nexus 4
<rsalveti> might be a firmware/driver issue related with the ap?
<tannerln7> trevorj: thats weird, cant say the same here
<trevorj> rsalveti: I believe it is, I just get further with Ubuntu than with Android ;)
<rsalveti> trevorj: :-)
<trevorj> it works fine on the later builds of openwrt on the same ubiquiti device at home
<trevorj> I just need to upgrade my AP
<Namidairo> does anyone else think the "we'll release a porting guide TOMORROW" count as some sort of challenge for you to port another device beforehand
<kerpal> is it normal for android to take forever to boot after unlocking the nexus 10?
<rsalveti> Namidairo: lol
<Namidairo> probs not
<rsalveti> :-)
<trevorj> kerpal: yes
<lira> trevorj: i wasnt able to push the file
<kerpal> ok thanks trevorj
<trevorj> kerpal: it's reformatting your data partition and such
<moose> oh wow this is surprisingly polished overall
<wastrel> is it still a zoo in here?
<kerpal> i guess i assumed reformatting and partition 16gb would be quick, i mean it is flash memory isn't it?
<trevorj> kerpal: not quick as you'd think, ;)
<kostt> this is the error i get on my phone on fastboot mode when i run flash-all.sh ( fastboot command read error -2147483647 )
<kostt> any help with that
<tannerln7> IT WORKED!! haha
<trevorj> kostt: have you done android development before? do you have an existing fastboot binary in your PATH?
<tannerln7> stupid usb filtering was my problem for alllll this time haha
<kostt> yes
<soeca> hi all i've got a problem with  my Nexus 7 WiFi
<trevorj> kostt: run 'which fastboot'
<soeca> i follow the guide
<soeca> and my terminal wrote: Once completed the device should reboot into Ubuntu
<soeca> but nothing happened
<trevorj> tannerln7: I'm quite impressed with it so far, for being so early in development
<soeca> my devices was rebooted
<wgrant> soeca: what does the tablet screen show? ClockWorkMod or the bootloader?
<tysovsky> Hi, how long should the process of booting take?
<soeca> clockworkmod
<tannerln7> trevorj: i know i cant believe how smooth and enjoyable it is
<kostt> with sudo permissions wont give me the error but phone keeps on loop
<wgrant> soeca: What's the latest log entry at the bottom of CWM?
<wgrant> There should be small text in the bottom left
<tannerln7> trevorj: i cant wait to have this for  everyday use
<tysovsky> For me it stucked on black screen after I flashe the 2 zips. Device is Nexus 4. Any advise?
<soeca> now my device have black screen
<juicyjones> tysovsky: did you try pressing the power button?
<trevorj> tannerln7: I'm going to try it out as a daily driver, see how dev progresses
<soeca> 20minutes ago was in clockworkmod
<trevorj> tannerln7: but there is quite a bit missing, work will kill me if I stop answering emails ;)
<pmcgowan> soeca: can you check the space on your sdcard, we have seen some issues with insufficient space
<juicyjones> this isn't close to ready as a daily driver
<tysovsky> Of course I did. It black screen right after google logo. I  still can enter fastboot.
<lira> help plz i really want to get back to android
<tannerln7> trevorj: haha i know exactly what you mean, i think im gonna try it for a few days. see if i can get used to the lack of buttons haha
<juicyjones> tysovsky: I had to press the power key and the screen came one
<soeca> how can i do?
<pmcgowan> soeca:  adb shell df /sdcard/
<soeca> ok
<atheos_> tysovky I had the same issue and pressed power key and rebooted the system couple of times and it worked
<trevorj> pmcgowan: does phablet-flash not check the retval of the push?
<atheos_> dont know the reason behind it
<atheos_> but that worked
<pmcgowan> trevorj: good question, need to check on that
<tysovsky> atheos_, did you flash through ubuntu or recovery?
<pmcgowan> I think its after the push
<soeca> Used 6.2GB Free:7.1GB
<pmcgowan> that seems fine
<atheos_> tysovsky : recovery twrp
<soeca> Blksize:4096
<pmcgowan> soeca: what device is it?
<tysovsky> Sould any bootanimation be displayed?
<soeca> nexus 7 16GB WiFi(not 3G)
<atheos_> tysovsky : no
<atheos_> I didnt see any
<rsalveti> soeca: can you get me your 'adb logcat'?
<atheos_> it just booted to lock screen
<tannerln7> trevorj: wifi is working great for me
<evets> h'lro
<Namidairo> hmm
<soeca> you can find here: http://pastebin.com/L629Egc8
<tysovsky> Hm, it still doesn't work for me, I rebooted it 4 times already.
<JHOSMAN> I have a question, I know the Ubuntu Phone rom is developed for nexus devices, my question is, I want to test the ROM on a Motorola Defy, in case the installation does not succeed, I can make the recueración (RDS Lite - Windows) with the power button and Vol +
<Namidairo> i don't think I actually have to do any work to port my device
<Namidairo> :S
<juicyjones> JHOSMAN: i didn't see a question
<JHOSMAN> juicyjones: The question is whether it is possible to perform recovery JB Android again (which is what I have now) know how to make the recovery, but not Ubuntu Phone makes your phone. (Motorola Defy)
<pmcgowan> JHOSMAN: the install is not going to work
<juicyjones> JHOSMAN: your install is not going to work, but yet it's easy to get back to android. just don't install ubuntu's recovery, use TWRP
<tysovsky> Is there any difference between flashing it through recovery and through ubuntu?
<juicyjones> tysovsky: I used TWRP
<JHOSMAN> pmcgowan: This means that it will never rise Phone ROM Ubuntu?
<trevorj> tanuk: yeah I just got my wifi working, just upgraded openwrt to the version I know works at home
<tysovsky> What's your device
<juicyjones> tysovsky: N7 and Gnex
<soeca> can i reboot my device???
<rsalveti> soeca: from your logcat it means it didn't even start ubuntu
<rsalveti> soeca: can you run adb shell and check what you have at your /data
<rsalveti> ?
<rsalveti> you should have a /data/ubuntu
<pmcgowan> JHOSMAN: not sure I understand that, but the images work for specific devices, and we hope to see more devices supproted soon
<JHOSMAN> juicyjones: that is TWRP?
<humdar> how do i reboot into recovery?
<tysovsky> I have nexus 4 and all I have after flashing 2 zips is black screen right after google logo.
<rsalveti> humdar: either adb reboot recovery or you'll need to find your device specific for it
<rsalveti> like starting with volume down pressed
<humdar> adb doesnt see my device, nor do the button combos work
<trevorj> So, does phablet-flash just constantly redownload the same files?
<juicyjones> JHOSMAN: I have a Nexus 7 and a Galaxy Nexus, both have TWRP recovery installed instead of Ubuntu's. I didn't bother installing Ubuntu's recovery because I like TWRP
<trevorj> ie, no version checking to see if you already are up to date locally?
<rsalveti> humdar: which device?
<pmcgowan> trevorj: it will only download them once
<JHOSMAN> pmcgowan: If I know that, I just want to try the Rom on my Motorola Defy and validate if it works now or not ... question why it is possible again to Android recovery with this method? http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7008/6691386809_90995e49c6.jpg
<humdar> nexus 4
<rsalveti> trevorj: it should check the files first
<wastrel> win 7
<juicyjones> JHOSMAN: the rom will not work on your defy.
<RiXtEr> trevorj, looking at the pythong script, it does a check online for new versions.
<soeca> rsalveti: there isn't ubuntu folder
<trevorj> rsalveti, pmcgowan: mine did not
<JHOSMAN> juicyjones: =(
<RiXtEr> trevorj, apparently they are already at version 95
<trevorj> RiXtEr: oh, is that newer than what I have?
<trevorj> RiXtEr: damn
<trevorj> RiXtEr: I don't even know where to look for the build id
<pmcgowan> 95 is the only version posted
<rsalveti> soeca: then it failed to install the ubuntu image
<RiXtEr> trevorj, yeah
<rsalveti> soeca: probably lack of disk space or similar
<RiXtEr> trevorj, it uses the version number to make the directory to save the files to ...
<soeca> so, now???
<trevorj> pmcgowan: yeah, it's re-downloading 95 again
<JHOSMAN> juicyjones: Why not work? Simply not installed? or will I have hardware compatibility issues.
<trevorj> RiXtEr: ^
<pmcgowan> trevorj: it should not, it checks, says nothing to download, the flashes
<juicyjones> JHOSMAN: read through the documentation. they only have it working on four devices.
<rsalveti> soeca: can you check if you have the ubuntu zip file at /sdcard/0/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip ?
<RiXtEr> trevorj, it shouldn't redownload unless the md5sums fail.
<trevorj> pmcgowan: does it download img files for -b and zips after that?
<RiXtEr> or the files don't exist.
<trevorj> or do the zips contain the img files?
<JHOSMAN> juicyjones: ok =(
<pmcgowan> trevorj: it checks all the files each time
<rsalveti> soeca: we can try via recovery to see what happens, otherwise I'd suggest you to format your /data partition at recovery
<rsalveti> and flash it again
<tysovsky> Wait, how much disk space does it need to install?
<pmcgowan> the phablet zip is the unbuntu file system
<rsalveti> lemme check
<Midasu> At least 2 Gb.
<trevorj> RiXtEr: the img files exist
<humdar> how do i reboot into either bootloader or recovery?
<trevorj> RiXtEr: literally just bootstrapped ;)
<soeca> i found the zip
<rsalveti> in total I'd recommend at least 2 gb
<tysovsky> Oops, that's probably my mistake. I only had 1.2GB, That's why it didn't boot.
<rsalveti> soeca: how much free space do you have at your /data now?
<rsalveti> adb shell df
<pmcgowan> adb shell df /sdcard/
<pmcgowan> ?
<trevorj> I suppose I'll delve deeper into phablet-flash and figure out why it's re-downloading
<pmcgowan> trevorj: sorry it does not for me
<pmcgowan> have not heard that
<dave90> I cannot download the factory image for nexus 4. It keeps failing because of network error.
<RiXtEr> trevorj, mine just resumed the files if they weren't complete.
<trevorj> I'm downloading quantal-preinstalled-armel+mako.zip now instead of quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<humdar> how do i reboot into either bootloader or recovery?
<soeca> rsalveti: I've got 7.1GB
<trevorj> oddness, I'll delve into it
<pmcgowan> trevorj: you mean mako.img
<juicyjones> humdar: which device?
<soeca> if is necessary there is no problem to format my data partition
<rsalveti> soeca: do me a test, adb reboot recovery
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: ^^
<humdar> nexus 4
<rsalveti> soeca: then try to install the zip file by hand
<humdar> adb doesnt see my device
<rsalveti> soeca: the quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<juicyjones> humdar: hold down the down volume key while you hold the power key. when you see bootloader, release power first
<rsalveti> soeca: that should take at least 1-2 minutes
<rsalveti> if not something else went wrong
<soeca> ok i try, than's a lot!!!
<pmcgowan> humdar: need to be unlocked, usb debugging enabled, good cable, working usb port on laptop
<vanhoof> humdar: have you enabled developer mode?
<humdar> i've already installed ubuntu touch, i want to go back to android
<rsalveti> trevorj: vol down + vol up + power got me to bootloader at nexus 4
<dave90> I have ubuntu installed and I can access CWM recovery still. Can I install an Android ROM from recovery with ubuntu phone being my current OS?
<rsalveti> dave90: yes
<rsalveti> dave90: android only cares about /system
<rsalveti> and we install everything under /data/ubuntu
<Aotom> I wish it didn't have all the extra crap added in, like the fake contacts and events
<dave90> rsalveti: ty
<rsalveti> so as long you don't erase that, you'll still have the ubuntu files
<trevorj> rsalveti: is this so you can easily load side-by-side?
<rsalveti> dave90: you can also get back to ubuntu by just flashing the android part later
<trevorj> rsalveti: hence 'ubuntu on android' ?
<trevorj> not to mention size restrictions
<dave90> can I make a CWM backup of Ubuntu and successfully restore it later?
<rsalveti> trevorj: the main thing is to take usage of the binaries we have available from android
<rsalveti> so we could quickly use the device
<pmcgowan> Aotom: see the release notes for how to delete that "crap"
<vanhoof> Aotom: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Sample_content
<trevorj> rsalveti: and android's hard coded paths? ;)
<pmcgowan> we just wanted folks to get the UI
<vanhoof> dave90: yes, have done so many times
<mimaketi> awesome so far
<vanhoof> dave90: download it, then adb push the nandroid to /sdcard, adb reboot-recovery, install the zip you pushed
<trevorj> rsalveti: I love how adbd hard coded the path for sh
<Boogerlip> help I just bricked my Note trying to flash this
<Boogerlip> ok not really
<Boogerlip> :P
<pmcgowan> lol
<Midasu> Anybody can send me dump of installed ubuntu? I want try in on my Ainol Hero.
<dave90> vanhoof: ty
<pmcgowan> Boogerlip: make it work!
<trevorj> Midasu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<Boogerlip> :)
<rsalveti> trevorj: :-)
<hereforbeer> Possible to develop for this on a Mac?
<Midasu> trevorj: Dump... not rom. Rom I can't install...
<trevorj> Midasu: just extract it
<rsalveti> Midasu: see http://ubuntuonair.com/
<rsalveti> we'll be discussing this tomorrow
<rsalveti> we'll have a guide and such
<rsalveti> for people to port to different devices
<rsalveti> but the ubuntu image is the same one for all devices we have
<juicyjones> Midasu: i won't work
<juicyjones> hereforbeer: i'm on a mac, I hope so :)
<Midasu> rsalveti: Thx, will wait.
<soeca> finally!!!Thank's rsalveti!!!
<hereforbeer> juicyjones: Will try to get something running today. I'm flashing right now
<trevorj> Midasu: you can loop mount it if it's a standard block based filesystem
<trevorj> Midasu: otherwise if it's something odd like yaffs you can use a ram based mmc emulation
<juicyjones> I found it much easier to flash on my mac than using their tool.
<Boogerlip> OK I am flashing this now, it is in recovery doing it's thing and looks to be stuck at around 75% does this sound about right?
<Namidairo> rsalveti: looks pretty easy to port a device from cm-10.1 -> ubuntu touch though
<juicyjones> but they should have included a quick guide for those who don't know
<RiXtEr> Is bootstrapping necessary even if you already have root/twrp ?
<vanhoof> Boogerlip: wait it out
<Boogerlip> I figured as much
<vanhoof> Boogerlip: the portion ~70-80% takes a bit
<juicyjones> RiXtEr: just do everything except flash recovery
<Boogerlip> thanks vanhoof
<rsalveti> Namidairo: yup
<juicyjones> RiXtEr: I flashed boot and sideloaded
<vanhoof> Boogerlip: expect 10 mins or so
<Boogerlip> I take it I can flash  custom recovery again once it is done correct?
<juicyjones> Boogerlip: you don't even have to flash their recovery at all
<Boogerlip> yeah too late
<Boogerlip> :P
<juicyjones> Boogerlip: but yes you can
<Craighton> How long does it usually hang at pushing the zip to the nexus 7?
<wgrant> Craighton: 10-20 minutes
<RiXtEr> juicyjones, so I have flashed through twrp and waited 10 mins at the black screen... nothing, however, I did go and change maguro to toro on the zip (and some of the files in it)
<Craighton> Ok i thought so.
<juicyjones> RiXtEr: when mine started up it needed me to press the power key once to turn it on for some reason
<RiXtEr> juicyjones, so like you see google, then power ?
<juicyjones> RiXtEr: well I saw google. it was black for about 60 seconds and I was like, huh? then pressed power and it turned on
<RiXtEr> juicyjones, cool, will try thanks!
 * sgtkwol really wishes they did a tethered option for the early release, similar to open webos port
<Midasu> trevorj: I try install it over sd-card. But it was a error in assert(getprop("ro.product.device"). Then i delete that string. But this is onliy E:Error in '/sdcard/quantal-preinstalled-armel+manta.zip' (Status 0). I don't know what's do next...
<trevorj> rsalveti: I just realized you're a dev. I see you in my feed.
<trevorj> rsalveti: Kudos.
<Ursinha> Midasu, I got that error because the recovery I had installed was incompatible with my device
<pmcgowan> sgtkwol: what did you want?
<Ursinha> I flashed the correct recovery as said in its cyanogenmod wiki page and it worked fine
<Midasu> Ursinha: Ok, that's way not work too...
<rsalveti> Midasu: sorry, which device
<rsalveti> trevorj: :-)
<patelj27b> Has anyone noticed the keyboard doesn't have a comma?
<Midasu> rsalveti: Ainol Novo 10 Hero
<patelj27b> It has a forward slash instead
<sgtkwol> pmcgowan webos ports has it as an almost dual boot, you put ext2 image on your phone and fastboot into it, stays in webos until reboot
<Guest73409> im stuck on a black screen after install
<soeca> sorry but where i find settings??
<rsalveti> Midasu: is it supported by CM 10.1?
<Guest82282> Any way to flash ubuntu phone from osx? i.e. using adb
<Midasu> rsalveti: Yes, it's my current firmware.
<Namidairo> trevorj: you didn't notice his name ALL OVER the gitweb instance?
<trevorj> Namidairo: dude I'm still fetching
<trevorj> Namidairo: ;)
<rsalveti> Midasu: so we might be able to help you tomorrow to get it going with your device
<rsalveti> I'm just finishing the guide now
<soeca> i must set date and clock
<patelj27b> Is there any way to fix the keyboard?
<pmcgowan> soeca: you are up, great
<Namidairo> feel free to release a draft before though :)
<vanhoof> Guest82282: what device and how much space do have free on /sdcard (adb shell df /sdcard)
<pmcgowan> soeca: timezone settings is not there but you can set it from your ubuntu system
<Guest82282> Galaxy nexus... let me check on space
<vanhoof> soeca: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Timezone
<dmj_nova> is there force landscape on the nexus 7?
<Guest82282> Mind you, there's no sdcard
<vanhoof> Guest82282: right but its still mapped to /data
<sgtkwol> also, iPhone user agent for browser makes me sad
<Namidairo> /sdcard is the mount for the internal storage on the galaxy nexus
<rsalveti> Guest73409: hey, device?
<sephir0m> anyone could help me with this error sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot Leyendo listas de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias        Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete phablet-tools E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete android-tools-adb E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete android-tools-fastboot
<juicyjones> Guest82282: http://autonome.wordpress.com/2013/02/21/installing-ubuntu-phone-demo-on-galaxy-nexus-from-mac-os-x/
<lulz17738294> when are they going to have some sort of app market set up?
<Guest73409> nexus 10
<juicyjones> Guest82282: OS X with adb and fastboot. easy
<Ursinha> sephir0m, did you add the ppa first?
<sephir0m> yes
<Ursinha> apt-get update?
<Ursinha> :)
<patelj27b> Anyone seeing my messages?
<soeca> is there any terminal??
<Ursinha> patelj27b, yes
<Guest82282> Great, thanks juicyjones
<pmcgowan> soeca: connect via ssh
<patelj27b> Ursinha, does anyone else see that issue with the keyboard?
<pmcgowan> soeca: or you can adb shell the ubuntu_chroot shell but not as complete
<sephir0m> ore info: https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/tools Press [ENTER] to continue or ctrl-c to cancel adding it  gpg: anillo «/tmp/tmp3iNcQI/secring.gpg» creado gpg: anillo «/tmp/tmp3iNcQI/pubring.gpg» creado gpg: solicitando clave 5E51A24C de hkp servidor keyserver.ubuntu.com gpg: /tmp/tmp3iNcQI/trustdb.gpg: se ha creado base de datos de confianza gpg: clave 5E51A24C: clave pública "Launchpad PPA for Ubuntu Phable
<pmcgowan> patelj27b: yes
<sephir0m> then
<Ursinha> patelj27b, the comma thing?
<soeca> oook!!!
<juicyjones> Guest82282: easier than the official install i think
<patelj27b> Yes
<Ursinha> patelj27b, if so yes, there's a bug filed for that :)
<pmcgowan> patelj27b: what was your quesitona bout the keyboard?
<pmcgowan> right bug filed
<patelj27b> keyboard not having a comma
<rsalveti> yeah, annoying
<Namidairo> rsalveti: does phablet-flash just dl and sideload the zips
<patelj27b> It is, especially when your wireless network password contains a comma :-)
<Guest82282> sweet
<Namidairo> *adb sideload
<rsalveti> Namidairo: not by default
<rsalveti> you could use it though
<Ursinha> bug 1131494
<ubot5> bug 1131494 in Ubuntu "Comma key produces "/"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131494
<pmcgowan> patelj27b: you can use the phablet-setup-network script
<Namidairo> commas are for cowards!
<cha> (:
<pmcgowan> dmj_nova: nexus 7 in portrait is an issue to resolve soon
<Lightning_> Congrats on the release, guys
<soeca> How can install applications???I go in Apps--->Available for download --->click on Youtube(for example) but nothing happen
<cha> hey guys i think i accidentally installed the normal ubuntu on mine
<cha> now i have no keyboard so i cant type
<cha> but it wants me to put my username in and stuff
<pmcgowan> cha on what?
<cha> nexus 7
<cha> i followed these directions
<trevorj> soeca: pre-alpha, does not exist yet ;)
<OctoberRiot> hi all
<cha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<Lightning_> Sorry to bother, but is there any indication of a toro build for the Galaxy Nexus on Verizon?
<cha> i have no idea what it's asking me to do about the keyboard
<pmcgowan> soeca: there are no apps to download yet, the object of this is to help make some, per the SDK release
<cha> if you look under "first boot"
<pmcgowan> cha yes you have the ubuntu desktop install
<cha> those directions make no sense
<cha> =(
<pmcgowan> cha not the touch preview
<cha> well i dont understand the touch preview directions
<pmcgowan> cha you will need to revert to android then follow the install instaructions
<cha> aw
<cha> ok thanks
<jbooth> Anyone else actually playing with writing applications and using the QML sensors? Do they work for you?
<vanhoof> cha: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<cha> i cant beleive i installed the wrong one
<soeca> what's the programming language?
<Mikel> I am trying to install Touch ubuntu on my nexus 7 which already has ubuntu phone installed. When I try to install it my device is not found.
<Tito0096> Hello all
<dharber> hello
<cha> thank you vanhoof
<cha> can you tell me how to do this
<rsalveti> Mikel: that's because ubuntu doesn't have adb running by default there
<cha> "" adding the following custom source list entry ""
<rsalveti> we have a guide, one sec
<Mikel> THanks!
<Sriyegna> Hi. I just installed the ubuntu build. Now I'm thinking of reverting back to android, but I cannot access my device (currently running ubuntu) through adb. Any help?
<OctoberRiot> ok, so those directions are more specifically going from ubuntu pc to device. im on win 8 with a nex7. the run.bat only formatted my device and removed my recovery. i took in upon myself to just use fastboot and flash the system and userdata, but still nothing other than android. i noticed, my 16gbs is now down to like 7 though
<rsalveti> Mikel: http://sergiusens.github.com/posts/installing-ubuntu-touch-preview-on-the-nexus-7-with-ubuntu-on-it.html
<Mikel> Awesome! Thanks man.
<JoinTheRealms> ADB is working on ubuntu tho? , anyone seen the grub2 port to arm? could this be used to dual boot android/ubuntu?
<Sriyegna> If I try "adb devices", it doesnt recognize my device.
<Tito0096> Sweet this just saved me some time
<Tito0096> Has anyone done this method of installing
<Tito0096> http://lifehacker.com/5986004/?post=57669497
<Sriyegna> If you reddit, i remember reading about nexus 7's that can dual boot Ubuntu and an android rom.
<trevorj> JoinTheRealms: kexec has been used in the past, but grub would be fantastic.
<Tito0096> It even has a dualboot solution
<Tito0096> which is strange
<JoinTheRealms> on the tf101 our dual boot requires flashing over the recovery but proper dualboot would be amazing, not to mention if burg was ported also
<Lightning_> Is there a 'toro' build for Verizon's GNex by any chance, or will we need to wait for someone to build it?
<Sriyegna> Has anyone else encountered the issue where they can't ADB their device?
<Aotom> Has anybody managed to import contacts into the phone yet?
<sgtkwol> Lightning_ not yet
<Tito0096> I think the dual boot method that is easiest is flashing to the recovery
<Aotom> I'm having issues, attempting to follow the instructions on the release notes
<Aotom> But I'm terrible with CSV
<Lightning_> sgtkwol: Thanks! Any ETA?
<Lightning_> (and yes, I know asking for dates is aweful. sorry. D: )
<kerpal> i unlocked my nexus 10 but i still cant even get it to boot back into android to flash it, it's taking forever
<Tito0096> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg00211.html
<Boogerlip> excellent job devs
<Tito0096> anyone try that?
<Boogerlip> can't wait to see the final product
<Tito0096> When you flash through the official method through ubuntu does it change the bootloader aswell?
<Boogerlip> good night
<juicyjones> Tito0096: yes
<Tito0096> or does this work around the android bootloader
<Tito0096> ah i see
<sgtkwol> Lightning_ I'm not personally working on it, but there's going to be info for porting, tomorrow, I would imagine it won't take long
<dhruvsatra> anyone there?
<Tito0096> so flashing it this way - https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg00211.html maintains the android bootloader setup? or same thing as ubuntu
<Lightning_> sgtkwol: Thanks again, appreciate it!
<dhruvsatra> how to multitask?
<juicyjones> dhruvsatra: swipe from the right side
<mimaketi> Aotom: I tried adding my contacts, but the python script fails every time
<dhruvsatra> juicyjjones thanks bro
<mimaketi> Aotom: Array index out of bounds
<dhruvsatra> can anyone give me google docs link for galaxy nexus gsm ubuntu zip
<pmcgowan> mimaketi: can you log a bug against the phablet-tools
<Aotom> mimaketi: Damn.
<Aotom> mimaketi: I get Key Error: poBox
<fourfthawaiian> bit quieter in here than it was earlier? :)
<Yugge> mimaketi: make sure you haven't accidentally left a newline at the end
<fourfthawaiian> can anyone tell me about how long it should take to flash the image on a nexus 7 using a flashboot command?
<fourfthawaiian> It doesn't give any output, so it makes me a tad nervous
<vanhoof> fourfthawaiian: which?
<fourfthawaiian> I'm flashing quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip  on a nexus 7 via flashboot
<twtww> lag
<fourfthawaiian> it's been 10 minutes or more now
<sephir0m> anyone could helpme with this error when made the update apperars this error                                      W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found, but if you look in the web direcction it looks in the director
<fourfthawaiian> which is OK, I'm just wondering how long I should expect
<_5m0k3> I was hoping adding launcher.force_enable_rotation=true to local.prop on grouper would enable landscape.  Shame it's not that easy
<vanhoof> fourfthawaiian: will take a bit, you're sending quite a bit of data, 10-15 mins or so
<fourfthawaiian> the file is already sent over, so I'm loading it from the device
<fourfthawaiian> oh, wait
<vanhoof> fourfthawaiian: you can adb shell ls /sdcard to check it out to make sure its progressing
<fourfthawaiian> no, I see what you're saying
<fourfthawaiian> rgr that
<Aotom> If anyone has had their csv import for contacts work can you post a template for me to follow?
<fourfthawaiian> I didn't think you could ADB shell in fastboot mode
<_5m0k3> Also, the apps I push to device from qt creator don't show up in running on apps lens.  but they're open in ps
<vanhoof> fourfthawaiian: ah right, if you're using fastboot only then you'll have to wait it out :)
<fourfthawaiian> righto :)
<fourfthawaiian> VERY NERVOUS
<fourfthawaiian> lol
<fourfthawaiian> tyvm for the advice
<vanhoof> fourfthawaiian: also on first boot unpacking that file will take a bit too
<fourfthawaiian> ah, right on
<fourfthawaiian> ty again
<Tito0096> This makes me want to make a 2nd partition for ubuntu...
<vanhoof> fourfthawaiian: ~70-80%
<vanhoof> you'll see a pause for a bit
<mimaketi> Yugge: There was a newline at the end. Thanks, i'll test that out tomorrow
<nex10> I unlocked it and restarted it and now it is taking forever to load
<fourfthawaiian> cool
<fourfthawaiian> very much appreciated
<nex10> +-14
<nex10> +
<nex10> All i have done so far is unlock it and it just hangs on the loading screen
<fourfthawaiian> fastboot command needs a -vvvvv switch ;)
<kerpal> yeah it'd be nice if there was some kind of output while it was booting so you would know it's not stuck
<csaldias> yeah
<nex10> how long should it take
<kerpal> good question
<vanhoof> nex10: what phase of the process are you in?
<nex10> I unlocked my nexus 10 and then went to start android again and stuck at loading screen
<csaldias> weird
<pmcgowan> not the first to say that, try to reboot I guess
<nex10> I tried turning it off and back on again
<rsalveti> nex10: might me an issue with the unlock
<daniel6644> What does everyone think of this preview release... I think there is huge amounts of work to be done in optimisaiton and speed but its looking good
<rsalveti> sometimes it breaks the system depending on the customizations you had before
<csaldias> I think the same
<Mikel> How long does it take to "download boot.img"? (sudo fastboot boot quantal-preinstalled-recovery-armel+grouper.img) it's  been a good 5 minutes
<rsalveti> nex10: mind flashing the google stock image again?
<nex10> how
<kerpal> yeah how do you do that, im having the same problem with a nexus 10
<kerpal> i downloaded the image
<rsalveti> nex10: https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images
<kerpal> its like a tar zip file
<rsalveti> nex10: then start with bootloader, run sudo ./flash-all.sh and start the flashing process for ubuntu
<nex10> ok
<kerpal> why do you need to flash the stock image first, why not just flash directly from the boot loader?
<rsalveti> Mikel: that's weird, might rebooting and going to bootloader again
<rsalveti> Mikel: what are you using as your host system?
<rsalveti> kerpal: you can, it'll just take a few more steps
<Aers> Hi all, just one question, is it possible to install ubuntu for phone on my Nexus 4 if i don't have Ubuntu on my desktop PC ?
<rsalveti> and using stock is always the safe option, that's why we recommend it
<Potoco1> So, Hello
<Supaphreek> I'm trying to restore android, but when I try to adb reboot-bootloader, it doesn't find the device. (It is on, at the home screen, and connected to my computer)
<Mikel> rsalveti: Ubuntu.. If that's what you're asking. I'm new to linux.
<kerpal> oh ok, i'll try that then
<rsalveti> Mikel: right, then it should have worked =\, try rebooting and calling that command again
<rsalveti> not your host, your device :-)
<pmcgowan> Aers: folks are working on windows and macos installs
<Mikel> Nexus 7
<Aers> pmcgowan: ok thanks
<rsalveti> kerpal: at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/ you can find the *.img files
<rsalveti> these can be flashed with fastboot
<rsalveti> just the ubuntu one that needs to be flashed via recovery
<Mikel> Done!
<vanhoof> \o/
<Supaphreek> When the device is in the Ubuntu OS. How do I get to my bootloader without using ADB?
<juicyjones> Easy Guide to installing Ubuntu Touch on Mac OS: http://autonome.wordpress.com/2013/02/21/installing-ubuntu-phone-demo-on-galaxy-nexus-from-mac-os-x/
<MercuryMan> How do I setup a user on my freshly flashed nexus 7
<Supaphreek> From what I've read on the release notes. That's not possible.
<Supaphreek> "The images have a pre-configured user account called “phablet”, with the account password also set to “phablet”. There is a set of default sample accounts for the tablet, the login passwords are set to the first name in lowercase. These are for demonstration and do not affect the user session."
<MercuryMan> This seems extremely useless at this point
<MercuryMan> I can't even seem to set the clock
<Supaphreek> MercuryMan: Haha. I had the same realization about half an hour ago. Im having trouble reverting back.
<pmcgowan> MercuryMan: this is for development purposes
<Supaphreek> Although I suppose it's just a preview. Similar to the Win8 consumer preview.
<pmcgowan> but developer preview, not consumer, this is an open source project
<MercuryMan> No I ran win8 preview and it was usable
<pmcgowan> we want to rlease early to get contribiution and feedback
<MercuryMan> The previously available download from Ubuntu which put a standard desktop on it, was WAY more usefull
<satbir7> Hello all
<rodolfo_info> hi, guys. I've just installed the ubuntu phone on my galaxy nexus, and on the reboot to start ubuntu, appears a "Error!" screen
<rsalveti> again, this is a developer preview, we decided to open source it from start
<rsalveti> so that's the side effect, not everything is finished
<Supaphreek> MercuryMan : Yeah, but that was already fully developed.
<satbir7> has anyone Flashed ubuntu phone on Nexus 4?
<kerpal> weird i have adb installed but runadb isn't an available command
<rsalveti> we could keep it closed til it would be done
<Supaphreek> Satbir7 : I have.
<satbir7> how did it go?
<rsalveti> but we decided to open it up and invite developers by having a fully open source project
<rsalveti> how cool is that? :-)
<MercuryMan> I think you did it too soon.
<Supaphreek> satbir7 : I'm stuck at a point where I've installed Ubuntu, realized I want to go back, but can't access adb to revert. So I'm stuck.
<rsalveti> if we do it too soon people complain
<Sarvatt> you flashed it too soon and ignored the warnings :)
<rsalveti> if we do it too late people will complain as well
<rsalveti> lol
<satbir7> supahreek: oh no
<rsalveti> :-)
<ruser_> has anyone had any issues trying to install? i cannot get it loaded for the life of me
<kerpal> wait i think i'm being dumb, when the guide says run, it means type this command... lol
<satbir7> supaphreek: that does not seem very fun filled..
<Supaphreek> Haha yeah. Hopefully I'll find a way out.
<satbir7> cant  you flash the stock image?
<Supaphreek> Satbir7 : I definitely love the new look and general usage of the OS though. I can't wait till it's fully developed.
<satbir7> were you on ubuntu or a windows machine?
<ruser_> ubuntu
<Supaphreek> Ubuntu.
<rodolfo_info> hi, guys. I've just installed the ubuntu phone on my galaxy nexus, and on the reboot to start ubuntu, appears a "Error!" screen. somebody can help me?
<Supaphreek> I can't flash the stock image, because I can't reboot to bootloader.
<ruser_> is this supposed to flash to stock recovery?
<juicyjones> Supaphreek: you can't get to fastboot?
<legomaster181> what device are you on supaphreek?
<satbir7> well best of luck man..
<Supaphreek> Nexus 4. I have no idea how to get to fastboot on this.
<legomaster181> I'll see if I can check
<juicyjones> just hold both volume down and power up, release power first
<Supaphreek> Satbir7: Thanks! I hope it'll work out.
<Supaphreek> juicyjones: I've tried the physical way already, it would just eventually boot up to Ubuntu.
<ruser_> my install went like it should but then i got a error message on stock recovery
<juicyjones> hold power down for 10 seconds. that cuts off power Supaphreek. then press down volume and hold it down whiel you press power. you should end up in bootloader
<Supaphreek> What kind of error?
<ruser_> just a ! sign
<ruser_> normal android install error
<Supaphreek> Woah! It worked. Thank you so much juicyjones. I could not get that to work for the last 15 minutes. No idea why... I guess I just messed up a simple process.
<Supaphreek> ruser_ : what device?
<juicyjones> you have to be kinda deliberate with the keys
<Mikel> What are some of the bugs people have been noticing with touch ubuntu? Ubuntu for phone was pretty glitchy for my nexus 7, I noticed. Very slow.
<ruser_> nexus 7
<legomaster181> Mikel: well, first off, it's stuck in portrait mode :3
<Mikel> Nooo!
<icarus49> Hi everybody ! I have question "Can i flash Ubuntu os for my nexus 4 using window 7 ? "  Thanks everyone
<Supaphreek> ruser_ : Honestly, I'm not entirely sure... But since you should be able to get into your bootloader, you could always just try again.
<rodolfo_info> all the files already are on my nexus, somebody know what the command too reboot and flash (not phablet-flash)
<Supaphreek> icarus49 : the easy solution I found to this was to install Ubuntu on VMware. Took little time and effort too.
<ruser_> yeah i might but i am clueless why the install fails
<juicyjones> ruser_: hold down volume up and down if you see the android with the "!"
<icarus49> thank you very much :d
<juicyjones> ruser_: you may need to reflash recovery. Just keep using TWRP, you don't need the ubuntu recovery
<Supaphreek> No problem
<ruser_> im using stock recovery
<kerpal> im getting device not found now when trying to use adb
<ruser_> and the android is down with the ! like normal
<ruser_> but i cant get into installations
<sgtkwol> how do I install this on my Palm Pre?
<Supaphreek> ruser_ : Could you go into fastboot and install a recovery?
<ruser_> yes but i used cwm before and it failed also
<legomaster181> sgtkwol: you can't as of yet, it's just for nexus devices
<wastrel> my qtcreator is broken
<ruser_> is there a all in one zip file that i can just flash?
<sgtkwol> ruser_ there's a 2 .zip you can flash http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2149705
<Supaphreek> ruser_ : Not that I know onf. You could just wait a bit and I'm sure someone would release one.
<Supaphreek> LOL, there you go
<legomaster181> it also works on multirom for the nexus 7, which I'm very thankful for
<sgtkwol> Supaphreek official route just flashes custom recovery and flashes zips from there
<satbir7> XDA always makes things easier
<satbir7> Thanks to the great community !!
<legomaster181> There's always someone who's done what you want to do, and put up a guide.
<ruser_> thanks for the help. ill try to flash those files!
<satbir7> I am reluctant to flash,,,,,, because of the battery pull thing
<wastrel> seems to have been a dependency problem in the qtcreator package or one of its deps
<satbir7> supaphreek:may be you also need to pull the battery
<sgtkwol> satbir7 should be fine, make sure battery is fully charged, before playing
<satbir7> sgtkwol: right, but if i want to go back to my ROM... then wont i have to do  power it off to go the recovery..?
<sgtkwol> satbir7 holding power in ubuntu will shut it down, plus N4 will shutdown after holding power in any situation
<satbir7> allright Thanks!!
<juicyjones> to fully disconnet the N4 battery hold power for ten seconds. that's the same as physically removing the battery
<sgtkwol> satbir7 haven't tested ubuntu with N4, but have tested ubuntu with Gnex and played with N4, danger is in letting battery run out
<satbir7> oh... will probably do it over the weekend...
<satbir7> it is just great... how one can just hop on IRC to get help...
<satbir7> and the people are always ready to Help...
<wastrel> sgtkwol: how's performance on gnex?
<napster> GNex performs pretty well with ubuntu. Although some apps shows a bit of lag. wastrel
<sgtkwol> wastrel rough edges, what is supposed to work, works well
<Mikel> Will you be able to update nightlys directly from device on Ubuntu touch?
<legomaster181> some things like apps you can update from the device
<legomaster181> but for most core functions, you will have to reflash
<Mikel> Ok. ty
<napster> Mikel: I think the only way is to flash without the -b switch.
<legomaster181> np
<wastrel> i fixed my qtcreator by installing libbotan-1.10-0
<wastrel> which is a missing dep somewhere
<Niyaz> Can I use windows system to install Ubuntu for galaxy Nexus ?
<ProGEEK> manually yes
<thatguy188> Anybody experience (On Nexus 4, Mako) after going through the install procedure it won't' boot, just sit at a dark screen after the Google logo?
<ProGEEK> thatguy188, only when the zip file hasnt flashed properly
<ProGEEK> personally anyway
<bef0rd> mhall119: ping
<thatguy188> Do I need to redo phablet-flash -b or can I just do phablet-flash?
<ProGEEK> shouldnt need the -b, if you have it, wont hurt it
<thatguy188> took forever earlier lol
<ProGEEK> all -b does is check if the device is unlocked, unlock if it isnt, flash the boot, recovery and system images
<ProGEEK> afaik
<thatguy188> it was (of course) downloading files .... took forever at only like 200 kb/s
<ProGEEK> oh no doubt
<ProGEEK> i cheated with it
<thatguy188> how?
<thatguy188> I don't wanna sit here anything hour lmao
<Tashkin> anyone tried this on a device that wasn't on the list of supported devices?
<ProGEEK> cause it downloads them to Download/phablet or whatever the directory is, after it started, i cancelled, cd'd to that dir and used aria2 to download them
<ProGEEK> oh it wont re-download the files thatguy188, you should already have them
<wastrel> choices
<thatguy188> crap, phablet-flash won't work cause I can only get into bootloader (fastboot) so it says device not found
<thatguy188> Guess I gotta flash stock image first to get back into android
<ProGEEK> pm me thatguy188, i can walk you through the manual process
<jbooth> ping anyone from the ubuntu dev crowd: I'm getting the QML Accelerometer on gnex == "dummy.accelerometer" ... not, how you say, so useful...
<wastrel> is that why it's stuck in portrait? :]
<Tashkin> anyone tried this on a device that wasn't on the list of supported devices?
<Mikel> How can i dualboot android and touch on nexus 7?
<jbooth> No, the orientationsensor works just fine.
<jbooth> But it appears to be the only QML sensor that works.
<napster> Is it possible to develop and run a apps on this preview release?
<jbooth> Accel and AmbientLight want to convince you they work, because they send callbacks, but...
<jbooth> napster: Sure, as long as you don't need tilt, accel, rotation, ... sensors. :-P
<sgtkwol> Tashkin http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb start compiling
<napster> jbooth: Great! For an XKCD app, who needs sensors ;)
<sgtkwol> accel works with the camera
<napster> its time for some coding... :)
<Namidairo> how big is the tree though
<legomaster181> Mikel: As far as an official dualboot, there is none.  However, there is something called MultiRom that supports it
<legomaster181> want a link?
<jbooth> sgtkwol: Camera uses rotation. I went into its qml to examine how it was getting useful sensor data.
<Mikel> Please
<Namidairo> somewhere in the 6gb range?
<jbooth> Sorry: orientationsensor
<legomaster181> Mikel: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011403
<legomaster181> it works with regular roms as well as Ubuntu
<androidmart> adb devices keeps showing offline. have adb 1.0.31. Nexus Galaxy never prompts me to allow USB debugging.
<Mikel> Cheers
<Mikel> Will I have to reflash touch?
<legomaster181> You've already flashed the dev release?
<wayland> does ddoes anyone know if ubuntu touch is using X or Wayland or something else?
<wastrel> so i fixed qtcreator but qmlscene is still broken
<Mikel> Yes
<legomaster181> Mikel: if you've already flashed Ubuntu Touch, you'll have to reflash android first, I don't know if it will work with ubuntu touch
<Mikel> Ok Thanks!
<Xiao-Long> wayland: It's using libhybris
<napster> multirom look useful, ty legomaster181
<legomaster181> no problem.
<androidmart> Galaxy Nexus 4.2.2 never prompts me to allow USB debugging.
<legomaster181> As for dualbooting Ubuntu Touch there's instruction on the 125th page I think
<Xiao-Long> wayland: https://github.com/stskeeps/libhybris It allows Android's bionic drivers to be used on glibc systems
<napster> 4.2.2 is supposed to show host key accept dialog on flashing androidmart
<androidmart> napster, it new show me the prompt to accept the host key. I have adb 1.0.31
<androidmart> napster, I meant to say it never prompts me to accept the host key.
<napster> ok :)
<vanhoof> androidmart: unplug/replug after enabling usb debugging
<wayland> Xiao-Long: so does libhybris allow it to use Android's display server? or is X.org still used through libhybris?
<androidmart> vanhoof: I have done that a few times already, but nothing.
<legomaster181> Any idea why my device isn't recognized in adb with the Ubuntu Touch installed?
<ErikZ> heh. "If nobody is here..."
<ErikZ> I'm amazed that IRC is still popular...
<legomaster181> It is pretty useful
<wastrel> qmlscene gives me the error  module "Ubuntu.Components" is not installed
<napster> lol, it always was
<Xiao-Long> wayland: It uses neither X.org nor Android's display server. They wrote a platform plugin for Qt5, so Qt interfaces directly with the graphics drivers
<ErikZ> It's old school, like me. So I think it's cool that people still use it. Anyway, does anyone know if they are planning on porting to the Tab II?
<Hashcode> I'm running some test builds of the Touch Preview from source.. any idea how big this .zip is supposed to be?
<msarchet> Hi I'm trying to flash my galaxy nexus and it appears to be freezing on pushing to autodeply
<msarchet> any thoughts?
<vanhoof> androidmart: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_3_-_Initial_Device_Setup
<legomaster181> ErikZ: as far as I know, the only devices it's available for is the nexus line.  However, I did see somewhere in Ubuntu's wiki there is to be a port-a-thon soon.
<vanhoof> """
<vanhoof> On the workstation-> adb kill-server; adb start-server
<vanhoof> """
<juicyjones> porting documentation comes tomorrow
<Namidairo> port-a-thon. like port-a-potty.
<Hashcode> Why wait for docs? :P
<vanhoof> msarchet: how long have you been waiting?
<msarchet> 15 minutes
<androidmart> vanhoof: I have done adb kill-server; adb start-server  a few times as well.
<ErikZ> legomaster181: Excellent. I picked the tab II because it seemed to be oriented towards desktop replacement. But now I'm realizing that linux has a huge head start on software.
<vanhoof> androidmart: works like a charm here on 1.0.31 and Ubuntu Raring
<vanhoof> adb devices ... shows offline?
<legomaster181> do you have to have adb on ubuntu for it to recognize a Ubuntu touch device?
<fourfthawaiian> installing via twrp
<vanhoof> msarchet: give it a few more
<fourfthawaiian> slightly freaked out
<fourfthawaiian> lol
<msarchet> vanhoof: thanks
<fourfthawaiian> I'm on the second zip file
<androidmart> vanhoof: yes, adb devices shows offline. And my g nexus never shows me the key popup.
<ErikZ> legomaster: Aparently, it's literally starting tomorrow.
<fourfthawaiian> I think I better smoke while this runs
<fourfthawaiian> LOL
<fourfthawaiian> brb
<legomaster181> so I did read it right! :D
<peter____> rebooting! :D
<Hashcode> fourfthawaiian how big are your .zips?
<vanhoof> msarchet: takes ~10m or so, and when you begin the flash, you will have a delay ~70-80% as well while things are unpacked
<ErikZ> legomaster181: Tomorrow is, like, 2.5 hours from now. ;-)
<vanhoof> that can take a few as well but its progressing :)
<fourfthawaiian> Hashcode: 56.5 and 504.2 MB
<Hashcode> Ah.. ok I'm not used to seeing a system .zip which is so small.
<fourfthawaiian> flashing in twrp is so much better. Progress indicators, ftw! \m/
<msarchet> okay so intial flassh takes a while
<lira> anybody know how to add files onto a phone running ubuntu?
<wastrel> qmlscene is failing to find the ubuntu components, and when i give it the include path it coredumps
<ErikZ> How much space have you found Unbuntu needs on your phone?
<vanhoof> androidmart: i had the same issue, perhaps reboot the phone then plug it in
<vanhoof> but a replug has always worked on 4.2.2
<Tito0096> yeah
<lira> anybody?
<omac777> of the 4 samsung models which one is the highest-end?
<peter____> flashed using a vm, seems to work
<jaitaiwan> Hi Guys, I'm behind a corporate proxy and I'm getting a connection refused error (111) from phablet-flash. The OS is setup with the correct proxy settings and other terminal commands work. Can anyone help?
<wastrel> is it possible to preview apps without qmlscene?
<wastrel> using some other app
<Hashcode> fourfthawaiian: where did you get the 2nd 500mb .zip?
<juicyjones> jaitaiwan: can you just download the images form the web site and flash using fastboot and adb sideload?
<jaitaiwan> Sure I can do that. Is there a wiki site with instructions using that method?
<juicyjones> jaitaiwan: http://autonome.wordpress.com/2013/02/21/installing-ubuntu-phone-demo-on-galaxy-nexus-from-mac-os-x/
<jaitaiwan> Cheers
<juicyjones> it works the same on any platform using adb and fastboot
<m7stic> What was the release timeline for this OS?
<m7stic> in terms of getting an RC
<legomaster181> Can any one help?  For some reason my nexus 7 running Ubuntu Touch won't be recognized by adb
<androidmart> vanhoof: I just rebooted, plugged in again, but the G Nexus newer prompts me to accept the host key.
<sgtkwol> interesting, flashed franco kernel for fun, getting CM boot logo
<air13b> so how long does it take on the step for pushing to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip?
<wastrel> is there a channel where app development discussion isn't swamped by people trying to flash their phones
<Hashcode> So it's the same phablet.zip for all devices?
<ErikZ> I'm an idiot. I don't own a tab 2. I own a note 2.
<ali1234> wastrel: what are you trying to do?
<wastrel> ali1234: run qmlscene
<ali1234> on what?
<wastrel> ubuntu 12.10,
<wastrel> i'm getting an error module "Ubuntu.Components" is not installed
<ali1234> on what hardware?
<air13b> mine seems to hang during the push and it never boots into the shell
<xanders2615> anyone knows if there's a problem with the images? i get a warning with md5sum and i have downloaded like 4 times.
<wastrel> air13b: on a dell latitude laptop
<air13b> no
<wastrel> air13b: sorry, meant ali1234
<ali1234> wastrel: did you install the correct version of touch preview sdk?
<wastrel> ali1234: i followed the tutorial but then did a system update
<air13b> nevermind, it just rebooted
<ali1234> wastrel: when did you follow it?
<wastrel> since then it's been broken
<wastrel> couple weeks ago iirc
<wastrel> but i uninstalled and reinstalled this evening
<ali1234> wastrel: the procedure for running qmlscene is now different
<ali1234> you do not run /opt/qt5/bin/qmlscene any more
<wastrel> ah good that's the one i'm using currently
<ali1234> you run /usr/bin/qmlscene instead
<wastrel> will do
<ali1234> in fact i don't think /opt/qt5 is even used any more
<wastrel> well i have a heap of stuff in there :]
<Namidairo> zzz repo sync
<mhall119> wastrel: you should use the new qt5-proper PPA
<mhall119> it sounds like you still have qt5-beta1
<ali1234> nope, what he is describing is what happens when yu switch to the new ppa
<ali1234> /opt/qt5 does not go away, it just stops working
<wastrel> yeah i think i broke myself
<wastrel> ok happy happy
<ali1234> wastrel: i did this exact thing earlier today
<androidmart> Can the image be downloaded and installed with Universal Nexus Linux Toolkit?
<h3lgas1> where the guide to install ubuntu for nexus 7?
<h3lgas1> wiki not help me
<ali1234> wastrel: note that two ppas changed, the qt5 ppa and also the ui-toolkit ppa changed to some new name too
<ali1234> if you followed the instructions again, you should have both
<wastrel> jolly
<h3lgas1> wiki not help me, but my os windows 7
<wastrel> ali1234: you're my new favorite
<h3lgas1> sorry me english
<wastrel> is fixed
<androidmart> My Galaxy Nexus 4.2.2 never prompts me to accept the host key when I plug it into my Ubuntu 12.10, adb 1.0.31. Therefoere adb devices shows offline.
<nagu> after flashing, video and camera are not working.. any workaround? am using nexus 7
<legomaster181> nagu: those are known bugs, and as far as I know there is no fix
<legomaster181> It's happening for me too
<ProGEEK> camera works for me, takes ages to init
<ProGEEK> then again, im on a nexus 4
<legomaster181> yeah, the problem is Nexus 7 specific
<legomaster181> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Nexus_7
<androidmart> quit
<legomaster181> unfortunantly, I think the N7 has the most bugs :P
<Hashcode> Is there somewhere describing how big /data needs to be for this?
<Tito0096> Hooray! It boots and tells me i have 14 tweets lol
<wastrel> do you have 14 tweets?
<sgtkwol> I have 14 tweets, too
<sgtkwol> :D
<wastrel> 14 free tweets
<Tito0096> lol
<Tito0096> Why does the Maguro not have Cell connectivity and calls and texts?
<sgtkwol> you should be able to call and text
<wastrel> maguro is cdma oui non?
<legomaster181> Unfortunantly I believe those tweets are hard coded in.  As well as the facebook posts from people you don't know :3
<Tito0096> gsm
<vanhoof> Tito0096: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Sample_content
<fourfthawaiian> omg, it's wonderful :)
<sgtkwol> I have maguro, test calls worked and SMS
<wastrel> oh i thought takju was gsm
<fourfthawaiian> twrp + otg cable + usb stick = very easy install
<vanhoof> Tito0096: calls and texts working here on maguro as well
<sgtkwol> maguro and takju are pretty much just different software
<fourfthawaiian> it's laggy, and I really want to try out split-screen, if I can figure it out
<Tito0096> Ah so remove sample content and we can be good to go?
<sgtkwol> main difference is google wallet, which won't affect ubuntu
<fourfthawaiian> but, I'm stoked.
<mike253> when will the porting documentation be available? id like to know so i could try porting the current cm10.1 kernel over to the UP-OS for the Droid 4? or is it not really recommened to port anything yet since it is a beta?
<legomaster181> mike253: tomorrow
<mike253> is it recommended to port it over?
<fourfthawaiian> these instructions worked well for me for twrp -> http://liliputing.com/2013/02/how-to-install-ubuntu-touch-on-a-nexus-7-with-windows-mac-or-linux.html
<sgtkwol> since they copy/pasted/edited CM code, you could probably do the same and start porting now http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb
<legomaster181> they're encouraging anyone to port to other devices.
<fourfthawaiian> In case anyone else wants to try it that way
<Hashcode> mike253: I'm testing a port now
<Tito0096> this is cool lol
<mike253> dang hashcode i wasnt expecting you in here lol
<robertjw> mike253, http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb
<sgtkwol> Hashcode, what device?
<mike253> Droid 4
<mike253> well m-devices
<Hashcode> sgtkwol: Kindle Fire.  I need to extract the .zip manually. The /data partition is about 200mb shy on space.
<legomaster181> What do you do with that gitweb link?  I want to browse the source code and see if I can get the N7 to rotate.
<Hashcode> I'll test the Droids here in a bit.
<mike253> i stand corrected.
<Hashcode> I have full source for everything on the KFire's.. I don't on the Droids :/
<mike253> you need any help hashcode?
<Hashcode> mike253: nah the mini-android compile is blazing.. takes maybe 10mins
<mike253> i know and its kind of hard with the stock kernel and all
<Hashcode> ^^
<fourfthawaiian> wow. dual-boot looks painful.
<Tito0096> Hmm...
<fourfthawaiian> I really want my apps back, but I REALLY don't want to go through with that. Heh.
<Hashcode> I could do it easy w/ Safestrap
<Tito0096> all we need is a custom recovery and unlocked bootloader
<Tito0096> This is much simpler than what I just performed
<mike253> lol safestrap is pretty much the lifesaver
<fourfthawaiian> does anyone have less-scary instructions than this? -> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011403
<Tito0096> This - https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg00211.html
<Hashcode> I should take a break for a bit :/
<Tito0096> Basically
<Tito0096> Get both those Images
<Tito0096> Flash the 40 something mb file
<Hashcode> mike253: I'll put a tweet out if I have something :P
<Tito0096> then the 400 something
<fourfthawaiian> that's not dual-boot, dude.
<Tito0096> reboot and enjoy
<mike253> go ahead man, youve done alot of work for the m-devices lol
<fourfthawaiian> but, thanks
<Hashcode> I'm sick as a dog :/
<DavidJFulde> where on launchpad would I report the bugs I find?
<legomaster181> fourfthawaiian: What's so scary about that?  I'm using it right now :P
<Hashcode> bbl
<fourfthawaiian> multiboot?
<mike253> Hashcode: ill be sure to beta
<Tito0096> And you can use either Twrp or CWm
<legomaster181> MultiRom
<fourfthawaiian> ok
<fourfthawaiian> looks scary
<fourfthawaiian> LOL
<fourfthawaiian> I'll give it a go :)
<legomaster181> Yeah, I recommend you do
<sgtkwol> ubuntu looks like it'll spread quickly to other devices...
<fourfthawaiian> I really don't want to give up linux yet. Can't wait to show it off in the office :D
<legomaster181> it works on android roms too
<legomaster181> ikr
<fourfthawaiian> nice
<DavidJFulde> anyone know where I can report bugs? I don't want top put it in the wrong place
<fourfthawaiian> I tend to use stock android, but it might come in handy I suppose :)
<nahawand> hello
<legomaster181> sup
<nahawand> is there any chance to have it on motorola razr?
<nahawand> good thx
<legomaster181> right now it's only on the nexus line of devices.  But there are people working on ports already, so stay tuned
<nahawand> brilirant
<nahawand> I\m very optimistic about this os
<legomaster181> Yes, me too.
<fourfthawaiian> it's wonderful to use. I find the "swipe" interface to be very intuitive
<legomaster181> Yeah, now if they could just optimize the memory usage...
<wastrel> sigh i'm on call til monday and can't be messing with my phone
<wastrel> will have to wait til then to flash anything
<fourfthawaiian> Yeah, that lag is fracking nasty.
<legomaster181> I'ts fine for me, just don't open too many apps
<legomaster181> on first boot before launching any apps is crazy smooth
<legomaster181> then open an app, and the lag begins :P
<fourfthawaiian> LMAO
<ProGEEK> what are you running it on legomaster181 ?
<mailer> anyone porting it to samsung phones?
<legomaster181> I'm running it on an N7 using MultiRom
<nahawand> one more question.. will skype be available out of the box as the app is already available for ubuntu DT?
<ProGEEK> is that where it runs off the sd, or "sd"
<PhantomGamers> anyone know what needs to be done to make target ubuntu/assets/ubuntu_stamp?
<neodxb> legomaster181: would it be possible to run on N97 Mini? were you successful with N7 ?
<legomaster181> I was successful with the N7.  I used MultiRom, since I had it already installed for ROM testing
<therealGent> Anyone here have any writeups on dual boot solutions?
<ProGEEK> i love how the OS is apt based
<Tito0096> Hmmm TWRP is unable to see my SD
<legomaster181> Like I just said, I'm using MultiRom therealGent
<Tito0096> yet when i go to restore from backup I should be able to...
<legomaster181> On my Nexus 7 though
<therealGent> legomaster181, do you have reason to believe it wouldnt work on galaxy nexus?
<nahawand> so the dt apps doesn't work out of the box?
<legomaster181> Unfortuantly MultiRom, is only for Nexus 7.  Sorry about that.
<therealGent> x(
<therealGent> lol
<fourfthawaiian> anyone ever used fastboot on OSX?
<legomaster181> A little, why?
<fourfthawaiian> If I can avoid using my linux VM I will
<ProGEEK> console based apps do nahawand, installed htop to see what it was doing :p
<fourfthawaiian> just wondering if it works usually
<ProGEEK> and was idling around 460mb ram
<neodxb> are there any VMs available to test it out on a desktop?
<legomaster181> It don't see why it wouldn't work fourfthawaiian
<fourfthawaiian> rgr that
<dk> my new nexus4 is having a hot flash moment.
<dk> go ubuntu phone
<dk> :)
<Tito0096> lame...
 * Namidairo watches his nexus 4 burst into a million glass pieces
<Tito0096> my backups arent avaliable to my phone
<fourfthawaiian> Ok, I guess all I need now is a stock rom for n7
<wastrel> neodxb: if you find one let me know
<sgtkwol> I wonder how long it will take for people to go CM style on the Ubuntu code and get everything working
<fourfthawaiian> QUICK. TO THE GOOGLES.
<Namidairo> sgtkwol: you do realise this is based off cm right
<fourfthawaiian> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#nakasijdq39
<fourfthawaiian> woot
<ProGEEK> fourfthawaiian, they have a link on the ubuntu page for the stock roms
<fourfthawaiian> oh, duh
<fourfthawaiian> lol
<fourfthawaiian> oh well
<Namidairo> so technically people already have gone cm style on it
<ProGEEK> nevermind then :p
<sgtkwol> Namidairo yep, that's why I don't think it'll take long for non-Canonical people to go crazy on it
<ProGEEK> i love how after i flashed it, i was able to go to recover and take a backup of it
<Namidairo> porting guide is up tomorrow, other devices should be ported pretty damn quickly
<wastrel> found a typo in the tutorial
<ProGEEK> well yeah its core is CM10.1
<fourfthawaiian> should twrp look any different after I've installed multirom?
<sgtkwol> I for one, can't wait to see where this is in just a bit of time, I wouldn't be surprised to see some big community and/or Canonical changes within 30 days
<ProGEEK> the swiping interface is too sensitive IMHO
<legomaster181> fourfthawaiian, in the advanced tab, there should be a multirom button
<sphyyr> Hello all.
<fourfthawaiian> oh, so there is :)
<fourfthawaiian> You guys are damned helpful. Can't tell you how much I appreciate it.
<fourfthawaiian> ok, downloading stock rom now
<legomaster181> When you finish installing MultiRom, when you boot up it should bring you to a page where you can choose what rom to load
<legomaster181> that's when you know you're done :P
<fourfthawaiian> groovy
<fourfthawaiian> ty
<fourfthawaiian> downloading factory rom, then I'll throw it on the USB stick
<fourfthawaiian> REALLY glad I invested in a OTG cable.
<legomaster181> man, I wish I had one :P
<legomaster181> so many uses
<fourfthawaiian> Yeah, it's fucking amazing
<wastrel> what's an OTG cable, and also do the tablets have a USB port ?
<fourfthawaiian> I bought it ages ago for my old thrive 10
<fourfthawaiian> and it comes in handy all the time on my optimus g and on my nexus 7 :)
<legomaster181> wastrel: it's a cord that allows you to plug usb devices like keyboards or usb drives into your miniusb plug on your phone/tablet
<wastrel> oic
<fourfthawaiian> kb's, mice, etc
<sphyyr> hey fourfthawaiin do you recommend any particular model of otg cable?
<fourfthawaiian> I'm hoping I can track down a driver for my usb->vga dongle
<fourfthawaiian> that'd be fun
<fourfthawaiian> sphyyr: I only have the one, but it rocks
<fourfthawaiian> trying to find a receipt from when I bought it
<sphyyr> yeah I'm considering purchasing one off amazon just not sure if any are of better quality.
<Namidairo> fourfthawaiian: if you are lucky there should be a generic driver from the oem
<fourfthawaiian> Namidairo: Yeah, here's hoping
<Namidairo> if not, there's masterca- reverse engineering.
<sphyyr> Ubuntu Touch OS is pretty interesting so far, not sure how i feel about how it flows from one thing to another.
<ProGEEK> lol my mate just messaged me, "I just flashed Ubuntu Phone, and apparently i already have 14 tweets"
<ProGEEK> "We all have 14 tweets you moron"
<Namidairo> lol
<sphyyr> heh.
<ghostnik11> i got on here to find out about the experience of the ubuntu OS on android phone like nexus
<sphyyr> hey ProGEEK you should tell your mate to call one of those #'s that came with it haha.
<therealGent> any of you guys try boot manager lite?
<ghostnik11> so what is it like?
<Namidairo> like hardcoded strings
<juicyjones> ghostnik11: raw
<ProGEEK> ok, i'm cruel and horrible, but im not THAT cruel and horrible
<ProGEEK> thats a toll call from here lol
<sphyyr> oo ouch yeah that wouldn't be nice.
<ghostnik11> juicyjones: so i guess the disclaimers of it not being an every day use is correct to say so far?
<sphyyr> very much so not a daily driver.
<juicyjones> ghostnik11: totally. it's just an interactive slideshow right now
<ProGEEK> so apparently the video player doesnt have sound?
<fourfthawaiian> I dunno
<sphyyr> I would confidently call it a proof of concept and nothing more at this point.
<fourfthawaiian> I posted a status on FB :)
<fourfthawaiian> and checked my gmail
<ProGEEK> cause if thats the case, then my phone must be awesome cause i have sound lol
<omac777> is there an easy way to get all the sources in one shot using svn or git  from http://bazaar.launchpad.net ?  As it stands from the web gui they seem to be all separate projects.
<fourfthawaiian> LOL
<ProGEEK> agreed sphyyr
<ghostnik11> sphyyr: damn, i figure they got everything as close to perfect as possible but is it useable in terms of primary functions of a phone like phone calling, texting, writing emails?
<fourfthawaiian> I was bummed that ski safari didn't work properly. love that game :P
<ProGEEK> omac777, phablet-dev-bootstrap
<jbooth> Eh, it calls, texts, and has a working browser. Other than supporting a corp exchange account which will probably take a long long time, that's about as good as I need.
<sphyyr> as far as I have determined it works well as a phone, I don't think that texting works though?
<ProGEEK> texting works
<ProGEEK> although slow
<jbooth> The phone keyboard isn't so hot
<ProGEEK> well, it varied
<ProGEEK> agreed, keyboard isnt that good
<fourfthawaiian> yeah, no predictive text
<ProGEEK> haha
<sphyyr> yeah the lack of haptic feedback and predictive text.
<fourfthawaiian> took me fracking forever to type that status update :P
<ProGEEK> or swype
<ghostnik11> ProGEEK: wow, ouch thats bad, then i guess community and devs of OS will have a lot of work to do b/4 it becomes beta
<omac777> ProGEEK, so is it an apt-get install source phablet-dev-bootstrap?
<doomlord> the gesture typing in android is interesting, should copy that
<jbooth> Though I have to say, I flashed it on my gnex -- no accelerometer when I need one in my app, so restored mine and flashed the wife's nex4. No accel there either. DOH.
<wastrel> jbooth: someone's actively working on an exchange client
<wastrel> jbooth: i think he;s working with the core apps team now but may still be independent
<fourfthawaiian> using evolution sources?
<jbooth> But the nex4 experience is a world and above better than gnex.
<ProGEEK> omac777, nah it should have been installed when you installed the phablet tools
<wastrel> fourfthawaiian: unlikely
<jbooth> nex4 is smooth like butter. gnex you can see it struggling to keep up.
<fourfthawaiian> fair enough
<ProGEEK> omac777, just run phablet-dev-bootstrap DESTINATIONFOLDER
<fourfthawaiian> just as well. evolution sucks. LOL
<sphyyr> I didn't even bother trying with my gnex, the nex4 is butter smooth though.
<fourfthawaiian> so, multirom can load this .tgz?
<fourfthawaiian> I thought it liked .zip files?
<doomlord> i remember android on gnex was sucky until project butter came along
<ProGEEK> yup, nex4 was slicker than snot on a doorknob
<wastrel> android on gnex is sucky?
<jbooth> wastrel: well that's exciting. Could be my DD if it does exchange calendar -- that's really what I need.
<doomlord> was
<ProGEEK> and even though barely anything works, its still epic
<legomaster181> fourfthawaiian: there's instructions on the 125th page of the forum on how to install ubuntu touch :P
<fourfthawaiian> LMAO
<fourfthawaiian> rgr that
<jbooth> Wonder if I can con the wife into a nex4 for me for "development"
<sphyyr> do it jbooth!
<omac777> ProGEEK:  Right on!  Thank you.  I don't have any of these Samsung Devices.  I'm SOL for now, but I have an ADVENT VEGA I'm itching to get it to run on.
<doomlord> when i got my gnex, it was a little jerky. turned smooth at some particular update
<fourfthawaiian> I have touch, I want to boot 4.2.2 again
<omac777> Of the 4 SAMSUNG Devices, which is the highest end for these for ubuntu images?
<sphyyr> omac777 you may want to consider investing in a nexus device of some generation, they really are very nice for dev stuff.
<ProGEEK> omac777, nex4 would have been my guess
<sphyyr> ^
<ProGEEK> mine's a quad core 1.5, 2GB ram, 16G storage
<doomlord> What c++ libraries are supported for native development
<legomaster181> fourfthawaiian: you're going to have to get help from someone else for that :P  I barely got my N7 to update to 4.2.2, and I'm not sure how I even did it :3
<ProGEEK> if just going on those specs, is more powerful than my laptop
<legomaster181> How do you download the source code for Ubuntu Touch?
<fourfthawaiian> that's fair enough :) ty anyway
<ProGEEK> legomaster181, phablet-dev-bootstrap FOLDER
<fourfthawaiian> I just really want to dual boot instead of blowing Ubuntu touch away.
<sphyyr> is dualboot android 4.2.2/Ubuntu Touch OS viable at this point?
<legomaster181> I'm assuming that's on the package you get when installing Ubuntu Touch ProGEEK?
<doomlord> i think what i  want is dualboot android/ubuntu-arm on n7
<ProGEEK> yup yup
<ghostnik11> omac777: i am in same boat don't have nexus or samsung line anything and will have to wait for my upgrade in april to get hands on one of these on my carriers network, but the problem with nexus 4 is lack of micro sd card which i don't understand why google left it out
<ProGEEK> fourfthawaiian, my phone doesnt support multiboot, so i installed Ubuntu Touch, rebooted to recovery, then took a backup
<legomaster181> fourfthawaiian: I'd reinstall 4.2.2, then reinstall multirom if you have to.  Finally, add Ubuntu Touch as a rom
<fourfthawaiian> Interesting
<fourfthawaiian> ahhhhh
<ProGEEK> so now i just "Restore" the rom I want
<fourfthawaiian> that sounds easier
<fourfthawaiian> lol
<fourfthawaiian> groovy
<fourfthawaiian> ty
<legomaster181> I still like MultiRom :3
<sphyyr> hey ProGEEK when you pushed Touch to your phone did it wipe your custom recovery?
<ProGEEK> i want multirom :'(
<dk> what's the best way to kill a running app?
<ProGEEK> i had CWM anyway so wasnt a biggie
<ProGEEK> dk, on the app, swipe up from the bottom, then click the X
<jbooth> dk: swipe up from the bottom, hit the "settings" circle in the middle
<dk> X is grayed out
<air13b> so i have it installed, it seems hung up after the boot though
<jbooth> hooza. The nex4 is way faster than gnex even restoring andoird. :-/
<dk> okay, now the X is active
<dk> i thought that was it, but it didn't work the first 20 or so times.  works now :-)
<air13b> nm, got it
<ProGEEK> How long does it take you other users for it to boot up?
<ProGEEK> mine is about 7-10 seconds
<fourfthawaiian> ok
<fourfthawaiian> flashing back to 4.2.2
<okay> Where do you extract the system image files when restoring back to Android?
<fourfthawaiian> might leave the re-linux-ing 'til tomorrow if this works OK
<fourfthawaiian> heh
<sphyyr> anybody try booting into fastboot and get a red led at the bottom of their screen for like 3 seconds?
<ProGEEK> sphyyr, only when i hold the buttons down
<ProGEEK> when i release, it goes out
<ProGEEK> then i hold again
<sphyyr> yeah, AIEEE red dot of death haha. also my cwmr is all kinds of weird resolutions now.
<em_> Hey!
<ProGEEK> i took it as an "OI im powered off, get yer filthy meathooks off me"
<sphyyr> yeah pretty much lol
<legomaster181> Hah!
<ProGEEK> xD
<sphyyr> how did you go about doing a dual restore setup though, take a backup of the touch os and then install android and the touch os is still backed up in cwm?
<ProGEEK> me ?
<sphyyr> yeah sorry.
<ProGEEK> i had CM10.1 yesterday, before i reflashed, i backed it up
<ProGEEK> installed touch
<ProGEEK> played with it, then rebooted to recovery, took another backup, then restored the first backup to CM10.1
<sphyyr> ah so your CM10.1 backup was still safe on your sdcard?
<ProGEEK> yeah it doesnt seem to wipe your SD
<sphyyr> and just to verify, your on a N4?
<ProGEEK> indeed
<ProGEEK> <3 N4
<legomaster181> ProGEEK: phablet-dev-bootstrap is asking for a vendor, know what I need to type?
<sphyyr> awesome hope my PA3.00 backup is still good haha. and yes N4 is amazing.
<ProGEEK> hold up, lemme ps ax
<em_> Installation stuck at Pushing .../quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<em_> nothing happens then
<ProGEEK> ok, legomaster181 its the code of your device
<ProGEEK> i.e. the N4 is mako
<em_> what could it be  caused by?
<dk> em_: wait 10 minutes?
<ProGEEK> so i ran: phablet-dev-bootstrap -v mako UbuntuTouch
<legomaster181> e.g. grouper for n7?
<ProGEEK> i have no clue, i know mine and the GNex lol
<em_> ok, I'll wait some more time
<ProGEEK> em_, that file is >400MB, it'll take some time
<em_> How long an installation should take in average?
<ProGEEK> id assume it would vary between devices
<ProGEEK> what is your device ?
<em_> Nexus 10
<sphyyr> em_ my install took around 1 hour on a 10Mbps connection.
<ProGEEK> should be anywhere up to 5-10 minutes
<ProGEEK> sphyyr, to transfer the files, or the download ?
<legomaster181> How long does it take to download the source?
<em_> ok
<ProGEEK> legomaster181, i've been running for several hours, and its currently > 2G in size
<legomaster181> well, better leave it over night
<legomaster181> and on that note, good night!
<ProGEEK> night!
<legomaster181> hoped I could help :P
<sphyyr> ProGEEK total, sorry was talking to the wife. total time from start to finish was probably about 1hr 10min
<ProGEEK> yeah he's asking about transfer from pc to phone lol
<sphyyr> oh snap probably like 1-4 minutes for transfer and then phone takes its sweet ass time installing it haha
<fourfthawaiian> I wish I'd seen twrp instructions first
<fourfthawaiian> so much easier.
<ProGEEK> lol
<sphyyr> hey ProGEEK you on linux?
<fourfthawaiian> especially with an otg cable and a nice big flash drive
<fourfthawaiian> ESPECIALLY since I'm not on linux
<ProGEEK> what an insulting question
<fourfthawaiian> trying to do it through a vm was BALLS
<sphyyr> =P what irc client do you recommend?
<ProGEEK> like id run anything else
<ProGEEK> i've always stuck to XChat
<wastrel> hexchat seems to be the new hotness
<wastrel> if you like gui
<wastrel> i use irssi
<ProGEEK> and if i was on a server, it was irssi
<sphyyr> I just got a ssd that I put ubuntu on. hm idc about gui just the ability to chat and have come modular ability for add ons.
<sphyyr> hey ProGEEK is there a way to rename backups within cwm?
<ProGEEK> yeah, in ROM Manager
<ProGEEK> it in CWM
<ProGEEK> *not in
<sphyyr> ah ok, um could you possibly do it via ES FIle Explorer?
<fourfthawaiian> kk, flashing back to 4.2.2
<ProGEEK> you cant browse that directory from the phone
<ProGEEK> you'd have to adb shell
<ProGEEK> go to the backups folder, and rename the folder
<sphyyr> ah ok, ill probably do that then. im restoring to my PA backup.
<sphyyr> even with up to / permission in file explorer with root you can't view cwm backups huh?
<fourfthawaiian> oh, ffs
<fourfthawaiian> TWICE now I've downloaded the wrong image.
<fourfthawaiian> Sigh.
<ProGEEK> nah it wouldnt appear ...
<ProGEEK> actually lemme check
<fourfthawaiian> Device product is 'grouper'. Update requires 'tilapia'.
 * fourfthawaiian facepalms
<ProGEEK> ES wont let me out of the /sdcard/ dir
<kerpal> anyone else still stuck in the nexus 10 boot loop?
<kerpal> i found one way around it that was pretty easy
<ProGEEK> Same with CM10.1 File Manager
<fourfthawaiian> the good part about doing this over and over and over.. is that it's much less scary
<ProGEEK> nevermind, had CM10.1 File Manager in safe mode
<ProGEEK> lol so i was talking to myself sphyyr lol
<sphyyr> well I'm glad to know that the fn f12 is immediate power off on my computer -_-
<ProGEEK> HAH
<sphyyr> stupid new wireless keyboard
<ProGEEK> i mean :(
<sphyyr> haha no it was pretty funny, im all like yay more volume... wait what in the hell? boom computer off :(
<PhantomGamers> is anyone working on porting this to the us sgs3?
<PhantomGamers> i ask as a developer not a leecher :P
<nagu> i cant update my ubuntu sdk through terminal :(
<sphyyr> hey ProGEEK what is your preferred flavor of linux?
<ProGEEK> Unsure at this time
<ProGEEK> i run Ubuntu 13.04
<ProGEEK> my servers are all CentOS6
<johncrist1988> Greetings everyone
<omac777> ProGeek, I'm getting the mako sources.
<sphyyr> oh hm is it stable enough for daily?
<ProGEEK> i am preferring centos
<johncrist1988> sphyyr, Not really, no.
<ProGEEK> johncrist1988, i dunno what you are talking about, mine is stable lol
<ProGEEK> except at the moment i cant suspend
<johncrist1988> sphyyr, Some things just aren't implemented yet. External sounds for one. No speakerphone for notifications. Nothing.
<ProGEEK> but thats no biggie
<sphyyr> ah ok. so far im happy with 12.10 but i was enjoying linux mint 13 with cinnamon.
<em_> it's still stuck, after already more then 15m
<johncrist1988> Oh lol, I thought we were talking about the touch preview
<dk> accessed my webserver.
<ProGEEK> haha
<dk> USER_AGENT string is:   "Mozilla/5.0 (iPhone; CPU iPhone OS 5_0 like Mac OS X) AppleWebKit/534.46 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/5.1 Mobile/9A334 Safari/7534.48.3"
<sphyyr> whoo ParanoidAndroid 3.00 back up on my N4 :D
<dk> WHY?  user_agent saying iPhone ?
<ProGEEK> dk, probably compatibility at the mo
<Namidairo> because iphone site
<ProGEEK> to ensure you get mobile versions of the site id assume
<dk> I know all that
<dk> user agents should allow a device to set capabilities, not brands :)
<sphyyr> what is the easiest way in xchat to reply to a person? such as having their username input in chat?
<jbooth> johncrist1988: External sound works -- I can play mp3s through QML Audio calls on the external speaker.
<ProGEEK> sphyyr, start typing their nickname, then hit tab to complete it
<johncrist1988> jbooth, Really? None of my notifications are playing through the speakerphone.
<sphyyr> ProGEEK, awesome ty
<ProGEEK> tab complete ftw
<panard> is N4 expensive?
<ProGEEK> i got mine rather cheap
<sphyyr> yeah I've been burned by win8 and can't remember my precious linux commands haha
<jbooth> Well I can't comment on that, all I can tell you is the toy app I was working on makes LOTS OF NOISE.
<panard> ProGEEK: how much?
<jbooth> (way louder than android on the same phone, oddly enough)
<ProGEEK> brand new sealed, $650NZD
<ProGEEK> so in US thats...
<ProGEEK> $542.95, well its cheap for over here anyway
<johncrist1988> jbooth, Interesting, I've been trying to figure out sound on my N4 all night. Through the earpiece it's fine. External speaker? Nope.
<ProGEEK> dont have it muted johncrist1988 ? :p
<panard> ProGEEK: that's really expensive!!
<sphyyr> anybody else think that $60USD is a bit steep for the wireless charger from el Goog?
<jbooth> johncrist1988: Could be a n4 thing, I didn't try sound on it before returning it to android for the wife and reflashing my gnex to touch.
<ProGEEK> panard, over iPhones are $1000+
<johncrist1988> ProGEEK, It isn't, notifications can be heard with the earpiece.
<ProGEEK> the N4 is currently RRP $799+
<johncrist1988> johncrist1988, On your gnex it's fine?
<fourfthawaiian> everything is stupidly exey in oz/nz
<dk> what app can actually play audio on the current build?
<ProGEEK> fourfthawaiian, IKR!
<ghostnik11> sphyyr: yes thats very expensive for a wireless charger
<panard> ProGEEK: i sow N4 sells about 400USD
<fourfthawaiian> Srsly. One of the few things I don't miss about living down under.
<fourfthawaiian> been in the states for 3 years.. I buy ALL THE TOYS. LOL
<sphyyr> I live at the top of the world o_o
<ProGEEK> yeah i looked at getting one imported, but after paying for it, currency conversion and shipping, it was going to be about 700
<kerpal> nexus 4 should be $350 before taxes for the 16gb in the states
<sphyyr> ^ how much i paid
<panard> ProGEEK: where do you live with?
<ProGEEK> New Zealand
<fourfthawaiian> n7 was $200 for my mrs 16G and $250 for my 32G
<fourfthawaiian> obscenely cheap.
<ProGEEK> where everything costs an arm, a leg, your first born son, and possibly a testicle or two
<fourfthawaiian> LMAO
<kerpal> yeah google's prices are great
<kerpal> you can't complain about them
<ProGEEK> its insanely expensive for electronics here
<kerpal> their customer service is terrible though from what i hear from people who had problems
<fourfthawaiian> I was even able to find the 16G in a shop, which I didn't think you could do.
<johncrist1988> I got a N4 on craigslist for $200
<kerpal> no way
<sphyyr> I have had great customer service from google every time i've had to contact them.
<kerpal> lies
<panard> johncrist1988: howto?
<kerpal> well that's good to hear sphyyr
<ProGEEK> there is no such thing sphyyr
<SpeeDeh> is there an easy way to clear out the "recently in touch" section
<fourfthawaiian> ok, 4.2.2 booted
<ProGEEK> lol
<johncrist1988> lol panard Just look on craigslist if you're in the states
<ProGEEK> yay fourfthawaiian
<fourfthawaiian> you guys ROCK. Thanks for all the assistance tonight.
<SpeeDeh> i installed one of the preloaded images
<ProGEEK> about time you got some success
<sphyyr> no such thing as customer service?
<fourfthawaiian> hopefully I'll be able to get ubuntu running in dual-boot tomorrow
<fourfthawaiian> ProGEEK: Srsly. :P
<ProGEEK> SpeeDeh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Sample_content
<fourfthawaiian> have a good night/day/whichever, all
<fourfthawaiian> cheers
<SpeeDeh> im clicking, thx
<sphyyr> ProGEEK,  there is no such thing as what?
<ProGEEK> good customer service from google lol
<SpeeDeh> is there an easy way to shell in from Windows?
<SpeeDeh> laptop is charging atm =(
<sphyyr> haha probably not, I just have easy questions ^_^
<johncrist1988> Evidently I just lost wlan0
<ProGEEK> SpeeDeh, same page, closer to the top :p
<sphyyr> johncrist1988,  it ran away?
<ProGEEK> oh wow
<ProGEEK> phablet-network-setup copies your current wifi setup to the device
<ProGEEK> NICE
<sphyyr> from your pc?
<johncrist1988> sphyyr, No, from my phone
<SpeeDeh> adb cant see the device since i installed ubuntu
<sphyyr> johncrist1988, ah :(
<ProGEEK> yup
<sphyyr> ProGEEK, does that copy your current wifi setup from your pc or from your phone?
<ProGEEK> From the PC to the phone
<sphyyr> ProGEEK, time for an install script!
<ProGEEK> my laptop is on wifi, when i run that command, i see it copy my config in the terminal, and then i see my phone connect to the wifi
<SpeeDeh> well i cant run that ssh stuff if adb wont work =(
<ProGEEK> cant you adb shell ?
<sphyyr> ProGEEK, awesome. well all its time for bed, I shall be back on tomorrow to continue chatting about Touch OS.
<ProGEEK> Night!
<SpeeDeh> tablet currently doesnt show up as an ADB device
<SpeeDeh> maybe need new drivers
<ProGEEK> have you restarted the adb server ?
<SpeeDeh> yeah
<ProGEEK> or yeah possibly drivers, i dont know, im on Linux
<SpeeDeh> i see it shows as an exclamation mark in windows
<SpeeDeh> damn
<SpeeDeh> and theres no way canonical is gonna provide windows drivers hahaha
<faninx> hi everyone     can I ask a question? How can I push a font to ubuntu phone?
<ProGEEK> i dont think its the canonical driver you need
<ProGEEK> more like the one for your nexus
<SpeeDeh> well i installed the nexus drivers to get windows to see it in adb
<SpeeDeh> but since loading ubuntu, it shows an ! in device manager, hmmm
<SpeeDeh> does ubuntu support various modes like MTP etc
<ProGEEK> try another usb port
<SpeeDeh> whoa somehow i entered a settings page on the device
<omac777> SpeeDeh: yes.
<SpeeDeh> i was looking for that
<faninx> I want to use adb, but I don't know the folder
<omac777> Last I heard, it was a simple mount.
<omac777> It's supported through FUSE.
<SpeeDeh> new usb port, no more exclamation mark
<SpeeDeh> but no adb devices
<SpeeDeh> restarted server
<SpeeDeh> sad day
<ProGEEK> reboot both lol
<em_> I've started installation again, but with shorter cord and it completed a lot faster, so I assume the cause of very long transferring was a cord.
<SpeeDeh> i really should have done it through ubuntu lol
<ProGEEK> yes, yes you should
<ProGEEK> :p
<SpeeDeh> but... it said the camera works
<SpeeDeh> but it doesnt
<ProGEEK> it does on mine
<ProGEEK> after some time
<ProGEEK> lol
<SpeeDeh> oh
<SpeeDeh> lol
<johncrist1988> My camera works fine
<SpeeDeh> and ski safari was preinstalled! which was boss
<SpeeDeh> but it doesnt fit the screen correctly
<ProGEEK> it is!
<SpeeDeh> and it doesnt do anything
<ProGEEK> just as a preinstalled image :p
<johncrist1988> ProGEEK, Have you done any kernel work with the preview or anything? Tried anything?
<SpeeDeh> lol its just a picture?
<SpeeDeh> diabolical
<ProGEEK> nah, im just a poor underpaid web and app developer
<SpeeDeh> and i cant change the time
<SpeeDeh> or the timezone
<ProGEEK> hey dont knock it, its a rather snazzy looking picture :p
<dk> read the release notes
<dk> timezone is changeable
<SpeeDeh> lol maybe if it fit the screen :p
<ProGEEK> SpeeDeh, you change that from the terminal at the mo
<SpeeDeh> ah
<SpeeDeh> im still goin through that page
<ProGEEK> remembering its a Developer Preview
<johncrist1988> Ahh. Did they ever release any kernel notes or anything I wonder? I'm compiling one now I wanna push but don't know if they did anything special.
<nagu> Unable to locate package ubuntu-sdk... any workaround???
<SpeeDeh> i see the timezone part now
<ProGEEK> johncrist1988, its base is CM10.1
<napster> Where is the bug tracker?
<ProGEEK> nagu, did you install the ppa
<SpeeDeh> can i access a terminal from the device
<SpeeDeh> i dont see one
<johncrist1988> Good to know
<SpeeDeh> im scrolling
<ProGEEK> no SpeeDeh, computer only
<SpeeDeh> blast!
<nagu> yes proGeek
<omac777> still retrieving get the mako sources....30 minutes later...
<ProGEEK> did you apt-get update ?
<ProGEEK> omac777, you'll be there for hours
<ProGEEK> i have had it going since 1pm this afternoon
<omac777> yup :)
<ProGEEK> it is now 7:16pm
<omac777> Ok...thanks for the warning :)
<ProGEEK> and its still going, and just over 2.2GB
<ProGEEK> its going really slowly, like 60kbs
<johncrist1988> wtf why did I suddenly completely loose wlan0
<ProGEEK> did you misplace it ?
<SpeeDeh> i downloaded them here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<johncrist1988> lol No :P
<ProGEEK> SpeeDeh, we are referring to the source code
<ProGEEK> are you sure? when i lose my glasses, they are usually on my face
<SpeeDeh> scrollin too fast for me to keep pace with chat and the docs
<SpeeDeh> ima disappear for a bit
<SpeeDeh> thx for the links
<ProGEEK> enjoy
<Namidairo> repo init -u git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b phablet-10.1
<Namidairo> repo sync
<nagu> yes i didnt that. i did followed this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Qml-Phone-Alternitive to install ubuntu components
<Namidairo> i was talking about the source
<ali1234> ProGEEK: i pulled source when everyone was fighting for the images :)
<ali1234> got them at 1mbit
<ProGEEK> grrr
<ProGEEK> not what i wanted to hear lol
<madrahimov> Can I install on nexus s
<ali1234> al@al-desktop:~/phablet-dev$ du . -sh
<ali1234> 16G	.
<Namidairo> ali1234: images were released at 2am in the morning for me sooooo...
<ali1234> ProGEEK:  ^
<ProGEEK> oh hell no
<Namidairo> 16gbs?
<ProGEEK> i quit lol
<madrahimov> yes
<Namidairo> /wrist
<sk789> hi can any one tell me is it possible to install ubuntu on iphone 3gs
<johncrist1988> ProGEEK, has there been any word on whether we are looking at nightly builds or anything?
<sk789> by any means
<Namidairo> LOL
<ProGEEK> johncrist1988, no idea, havent read or seen anything
<ProGEEK> other than whats on the wiki
<Namidairo> the flasher references nightly builds
<ProGEEK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute#Building_and_publishing_Touch_Preview_images
<johncrist1988> sk789, No, you cannot put anything on an iPhone. Except iOS. That is by design by Apple and nobody can do anything about it.
<omac> obfuscation by providing drowning amounts of source code :)  16GB of sources? ouch.  I guess it will my largest emacs TAGS file ever :)
<Yugge> sk789: No, not unless it starts running android first.
<Hashcode> So I'm playing around w/ my Kindle Fire port of the Touch Preview and it looks to have booted, I have adb access.. but no screen..
<johncrist1988> Oh sweet
<Namidairo> mmm, a jenkins instance
<Hashcode> Anything I should be looking for in adb?
<ali1234> i'm no actually sure why it says 16GB...
<Namidairo> ...logcat?
<ali1234> du * -sh doesn't seem to add up to 16GB
<Hashcode> logcat just stops at some point
<Hashcode> does ubuntu part still write to it?
<dk> hrm
<Namidairo> dunno
<dk> held down power button, it powered off
<Hashcode> I can see that the mini-android booted
<dk> no, nothing will wake it bqack up
<ali1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1704569/
<Namidairo> logcat and last kmesg to pastebin anyway
<PhantomGamers> i dont have any screen on my sgs3 port of it either
<PhantomGamers> logcat: http://pastebin.com/wqwEqRsR
<omac> if logcat is not logging, it's a sign that your phone is off(power save mode).
<Hashcode> And I have ubuntu/system and ubuntu/vendor mounted
<Namidairo> ali1234: IIRC repo downloads the other branches too and stores them in .repo
<omac> wake it up by pressing the power button, or touching it every so often.
<ali1234> Namidairo: bingo
<ali1234> .repo is ~9GB
<PhantomGamers> Hashcode, if you figure anything out let me know, I'll do the same, maybe we have the same problem
<Namidairo> and when I say iirc i mean, when I looked at how big my cm-10.1 .repo was a couple hours ago
<Hashcode> This is my logcat http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=8Xinvq0V
<ali1234> are people porting this already? if so, is there a central list of who is working on what yet?
<PhantomGamers> anything before that?
<ProGEEK> lol@cyanogenmod
<omac> please consider using the eclipse ide with the android plugin.  It helps for debugging.  If you're just shoving files over to the device, then yeah just do adb push.
<Namidairo> hiding it would be a crime
<ali1234> ProGEEK: the build has cyanogenmod boot animation
<Namidairo> :P
<ali1234> but it does not play
<PhantomGamers> E/qdoverlay(  269): cannot open framebuffer(1)
<PhantomGamers> E/qdoverlay(  269): initOverlay failed
<PhantomGamers> E/qdcopybit(  269): open_copybit: dlsym ERROR
<ali1234> it's in there though
<ProGEEK> oh really? nice
<PhantomGamers> im noticing that
<PhantomGamers> in mine
<Hashcode> Lemme see my kmsg
<Namidairo> ali1234: im gonna start porting as soon as the last 2 frakking repos finish syncing
<Namidairo> lol
<ali1234> Namidairo: what device?
<Namidairo> tf201
<ali1234> nice
<bzoltan> omac:  QtCreator is the best tool for QML application development.
<Namidairo> i already have a working cm-10.1 repo for that device lying around so it shouldn't be too much work
<ali1234> is anyone trying to port it to non-android/libhybris?
<ali1234> just bring up the UI on regular ubuntu...
<ProGEEK> tf201... transformer ?
<Hashcode> PhantomGamers: I can see this in my kmsg
<Hashcode> starting 'ubuntu_chroot'
<Namidairo> ProGEEK: robots in disguise.
<Hashcode> starting 'compcache'
<ProGEEK> <3
<Hashcode> But obviously I have several services fail from missing bins
<Hashcode> cannot find '/system/bin/ubuntuappmanager', disabling 'ubuntuappmanager'
<Namidairo> although I think im gonna want to expand this ext4 partition
<Namidairo> not enough room here atm
<Hashcode> Yeah I'm tight
<PhantomGamers> last_kmsg is only generated when the kernel fails?
<Hashcode> crash usually
<omac> bzoltan:  QML applications is dedicated to QT stuff, but somebody above was talking about adb stuff and logcat.  How far does QT go with supporting connecting/transferring/debugging on real devices?
<Hashcode> I'm fully booted up
<Hashcode> I just have no screen
<PhantomGamers> i dont have adb myself someone else pulled that logcat, i think it's something with my system though not my phone
<Hashcode> starting 'drm'
<PhantomGamers> so i cant pull kmsg on boot
<Hashcode> PhantomGamers: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Xvrmqiij
<PhantomGamers> so the kindle is omap4? not qcom?
<Hashcode> yeah it's omap4
<PhantomGamers> hm, that makes me less hopeful that our problems are the same lol
<Hashcode> This is the 1st gen.. only 512MB RAM which may be an issue
<Hashcode> I can try booting it on the KFireHD tho
<Namidairo> thats pretty tight on ram, but workable
<bzoltan> omac:  It is getting there. But nobody stops developers to fix and use other development tools. For QML application development the QtCreator 2.7 release is the best what can be used.
<Namidairo> you'd still have 150-200mb left after boot
<akanurlan> does anybody know how to make visible nexus 7 as /sdcard/ in ubuntu?
<Hashcode> Well w/o the UI loaded.. I have 359MB free atm
<PhantomGamers> well has anyone SUCCESSFULLY got ubuntu working on another device?
<Hashcode> Oh
<PhantomGamers> maybe there's a key step we're missing
<johncrist1988> PhantomGamers, I have it running on my laptop :\
<Hashcode> nit: process 'ubuntu_chroot', pid 109 exited (status = 00000100)
<PhantomGamers> lol
<Namidairo> are you just straight using the device repos from cm-10.1?
<PhantomGamers> yeah
<ProGEEK> Hashcode, what if you run that from adb as root ?
<Hashcode> http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb
<Hashcode> I just sync'd it down and added my device/vendor
<Hashcode> and kernel
<Namidairo> and you managed to get it to build without changing anything?
<Hashcode> Well I had to do a few patches
<PhantomGamers> i had to change some stuff to get it to build
<rsalveti|afk> PhantomGamers: I ported to galaxy tab 2 7.0, and will demonstrate tomorrow at http://ubuntuonair.com
<PhantomGamers> with bionic
<PhantomGamers> and display-caf
<Hashcode> But I always do
<rsalveti|afk> with the proper guide and such :-)
<rsalveti|afk> things will be on-line in a few hours
<Hashcode> They forked cm10.1 about a week before my patches
 * Namidairo slaps him
<Hashcode> If they'd forked it later, I could have built w/o any changes
<akanurlan> does anybody know how to make visible nexus 7 as /sdcard/ in ubuntu?
<PhantomGamers> rsalveti|afk, you work for canoncial then?
<rsalveti|afk> yup
<PhantomGamers> awesome
<rsalveti|afk> Hashcode: just tell me later what do you need to be updated
<rsalveti|afk> we can sync and rebase
<rsalveti|afk> now I need to be real afk, get some sleep :-)
<rsalveti|afk> talk to you guys tomorrow
<Namidairo> i think there was some stuff in bionic with optimisations
<PhantomGamers> night man
<ky4eryavii_pon4o> hi
<Hashcode> I'll get you a date :)
<Hashcode> night
<ky4eryavii_pon4o> есть кто из россии ? )
<Namidairo> ...nyet?
<PhantomGamers> lol
<Adel> HHey guyz, I have a small question, and couldn't seem to get the answer over the internet... I know that for now ubuntu phone OS has been released for the Galaxy Nexus phones, however any idea if the Galaxy S3 might be able to run the OS anytime soon?
<Namidairo> soon.
<llstarks> rsalveti|afk, we're working on d2vzw, the north american gs3
<PhantomGamers> Adel, what s3?
<PhantomGamers> ^
<faninx> anyone know where are the font files?
<llstarks> we may beat you to it
<ky4eryavii_pon4o> hey
<PhantomGamers> i hope so
<Adel> international
<Hashcode> I wonder if there's like a logfile I can look at for this boot
<ky4eryavii_pon4o> can i install ubuntu os on nexus s ?
<Adel> i9300
<Namidairo> why can't you all just get along...
<Namidairo> ky4eryavii_pon4o: not yet. It's up to someone to port it over.
<PhantomGamers> international s3 is different hardware
<PhantomGamers> lol
<akanurlan> does anybody know how to make visible nexus 7 as /sdcard/ in ubuntu?
<PhantomGamers> exynos
<faninx> I want to replace the fonts  to support chinese
<llstarks> anyone want a logcat of ubuntu touch on a d2vzw?
<Hashcode> rsalveti|afk my patches were in CM10.1 after 1/26: frameworks/base, frameworks/av and hardware/ti/omap4xxx
<llstarks> i booted it, but no screen
<PhantomGamers> i posted the logcat above llstarks
<omac> akanurlan:  to push files to the device, use adb push.  But there is setup involved.  http://desire.giesecke.tk/tutorial-adb-on-xubuntu/
<llstarks> my precious logcat!
<PhantomGamers> Hashcode has the same problem with his omap device
<Adel> So will it be supported in the future?
<PhantomGamers> Adel, most likely yes
<Namidairo> im probably gonna have to merge in stuff from frameworks/base as well
<PhantomGamers> not officially but yeah
<omac> akanurlan:  when you do adb devices, do you see your tablet/phone?
<Hashcode> Was still pre- 4.2.2 which is nice if canonical didn't want to tackle that yet.
<faninx> i use ddms, can't find any folder like font folder
<Adel> PhantomGamers, what about this? http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<akanurlan> omac: i see id of device and "device" text
<PhantomGamers> i have no idea about that
<Adel> Thanks alot
<wgrant> Adel: The porting guide will be released on Friday, after which I'm sure a port to the GS3 will spring up
<wgrant> Since it's a fairly popular phone :)
<Namidairo> in about...
<zeke> anyone know of an image for galaxy s3
<Namidairo> 8 hours or so
<PhantomGamers> zeke, there are 100 million galaxy s3s
<llstarks> wgrant, the zips being produced so far can only be described as cmbuntu
<Adel> I would like to know what exactly is Ubuntu for Android. Anyone got a clue?
<faninx> The apps in desktop "available for download" can be downloaded? or just icon?
<Namidairo> inb4 someone links him a google images jpg of a galaxy s3
<PhantomGamers> LOL
<Namidairo> it's what he asked for is it not
<ali1234> so the phablet repo just builds the android base system?
<ali1234> not the ubuntu root file system, correct?
<Hashcode> yeah it's the mini-android which is used to chroot
<Hashcode> The 500mb .zip file is the ubuntu file system
<faninx> I clicked , no  response
<ali1234> so how is that part built?
<zeke> what channel are we in i figured the question was implied
<Namidairo> have you tried flashing that over
<Namidairo> lol
<omac> akanurlan:   http://pastebin.com/vM5aZ5HF
<akanurlan> omac: thanks a lot!
<Namidairo> lol udev rules
<Namidairo> that brings me back
<Namidairo> the alternative is to just sudo, but that's just a pita for some
<SpeeDeh> is the camera slow to initialise?
<Namidairo> that and you may be required to adb kill-server as well
<jaitaiwan> Hi guys, I had to install the images manually (sideload said error closed) and I get a blank screen after the google logo disappeared on nexus 4. What have i done?
<Hashcode> PhantomGamers: I'm failing on some of the ubuntu_chroot commands
<PhantomGamers> i wish i could get a ksmg
<PhantomGamers> kmsg*
<PhantomGamers> llstarks, :P
<Hashcode> For instance I don't have a dev mount in /data/ubuntu
<wgrant> jaitaiwan: What does 'adb logcat' say?
<Namidairo> lolwut
<Hashcode> or sys
<Hashcode> or run
<Hashcode> And I'm fairly certain that's where it's failing
<wgrant> Hashcode: That suggests that you didn't flash the big zip
<Namidairo> ima be in meld, figuring out what changed.
<jaitaiwan> a fair amount of error messages
<wgrant> jaitaiwan: If you run adb shell, does /data/ubuntu exist?
<rsalveti|afk> Hashcode: make sure the config changes are done correctly
<rsalveti|afk> just a sec
<Hashcode> Oh
<Hashcode> I bet I need to make these dir's in the init.*.rc
<rsalveti|afk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1704686/
<Hashcode> thank you sir
<rsalveti|afk> otherwise the container will not work
 * rsalveti|afk really really of now :-)
<rsalveti|afk> enjoy guys
<Hashcode> BoardConfig.mk ok for these?
<rsalveti|afk> *off
<SpeeDeh> argh, my device has intermittent connection issues since installing ubuntu
<Hashcode> Thanks again
<Namidairo> GO TO SLEEP DAMN YOU
<jaitaiwan> wgrant I can't see the directory because of permission denied. Should I be in recovery mode to do this?
<Namidairo> i think these go in the defconfig
<Hashcode> NM you're right
<Namidairo> judging by their naming and is not set
<Hashcode> turning these on and I'll toss a new kernel in
<wgrant> jaitaiwan: try adb root
<Namidairo> sigh, time to create a new branch
<Namidairo> TO THE GITHUB!
<faninx> the ubuntu os no root permission?
<Hashcode> PhantomGamers: I bet that's your issue too
<PhantomGamers> ooo
<PhantomGamers> thanks
<jaitaiwan> wgrant: no /data/ubuntu doesn't exist
<PhantomGamers> kernel config?
<Hashcode> yeah
<wgrant> jaitaiwan: Which device, and how did you try to flash it?
<Hashcode> I'm just adding an ubuntu_defconfig
<SpeeDeh> [sudo] password for phablet:
<Namidairo> arch/arm/configs/bleh
<SpeeDeh> i dont see the password listed in the documentation
<llstarks> PhantomGamers, yo
<llstarks> need a kmsg?
<SpeeDeh> anyone know?
<wgrant> jaitaiwan: And what does 'df -h /data' say?
<wgrant> SpeeDeh: 'phablet'
<Namidairo> it is listed
<PhantomGamers> no we were missing kernel configs lol
<SpeeDeh> lawl, ty
<Namidairo> the password is phablet
<llstarks> eh?
<jaitaiwan> wgrant: Nexus 4. Sideload wouldn't work so I pushed the zips and installed in order according to http://autonome.wordpress.com/2013/02/21/installing-ubuntu-phone-demo-on-galaxy-nexus-from-mac-os-x/
<Namidairo> that probably does not solve the whole problem
<llstarks> do you need my phone as a guinea pig?
<wgrant> jaitaiwan: The big 500MB zip contains /data/ubuntu
<SpeeDeh> To run as user phablet (required to run apps in an initialized session): su - phablet
<wgrant> jaitaiwan: Make sure you have enough space for that and flash it again
<SpeeDeh> thats all i see in the doc
<Namidairo> its somewhere else
<SpeeDeh> ah k
<wgrant> SpeeDeh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#User_Accounts
<PhantomGamers> llstarks, im using my phone ;P
<SpeeDeh> i also noticed the timezone file says "phone-services" but it says theres an option for tablet-services, which id ont have
<SpeeDeh> clearly i installed the wrong one
<jaitaiwan> wgrant: should be right, it is a new 16gb phone
<PhantomGamers> Hashcode, let me know if that works for you
<Hashcode> yeah making changes now
<Hashcode> I don't think these options are going to hurt anything, I might just add them on as default for my android kernel
<Namidairo> i presume that the build system still works with ccache
<Namidairo> ja?
<SpeeDeh> Error: no write permission for file "/etc/phone-services/"
<Hashcode> yeah it's the CM10.1 build
<jaitaiwan> wgrant: Once I've reflashed that large zip, am I cool to reboot the device normally?
<SpeeDeh> i typed sudo!
<Namidairo> that's nice dear
<wgrant> jaitaiwan: Yeah, hopefully it'll boot then
<wgrant> jaitaiwan: But it might be worth confirming that /data/ubuntu exists after that
<Namidairo> go repo sync, sync those repos at atrociously slow speeds!
<jaitaiwan> wgrant: it exists now... restarting.
<wgrant> jaitaiwan: That's a better sign
<SpeeDeh> is there a reason that sudo edit /etc/phone-services says i dont have write permission?
<jaitaiwan> wgrant: all good. thanks muchly for your help!
<dr_gogeta86> hi
<Namidairo> perhaps it resides on /system, which is normally mounted ro
<dr_gogeta86> wich is the package for graphic server ?
<PhantomGamers> building
<street> hey all
<faninx> adb root     works
<street> quick question any1 know if they will be supporting a10 devices
<Namidairo> a10...?
<street> allwinner
<street> system on a chip
<Namidairo> ahahahahaha
<street> any1 from ubuntu admin?
<schasch> hi, ...adb shell  gives an "error:  gives a device not found"    : how should be the /dev/-name?  mine is /dev/libmtp-1-1  ?
<SpeeDeh> good ideanami
<schasch> ubunut is running
<SpeeDeh> but adb remount didnt resolve the issue =(
<schasch> lsusb shows "Bus 001 Device 060: ID 04e8:6860 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd GT-I9100 Phone [Galaxy S II]"  ???
<SpeeDeh> hey i have that phone <3
<omac> schasch:  that's not the Galaxy Nexus/Nexus 4/Nexus 7
<Tommy_> hi gays
<SpeeDeh> nor the nexus 10!
<schasch> omac : yes Gnex ...
<schasch> i do not know why?
<PhantomGamers> the config changes didnt fix it for me ;( Hashcode
<Hashcode> getting ready to fastboot mine
<Hashcode> now
<schasch> flashes it yesterday on other notebook
<schasch> and I am nw working in vmware
<PhantomGamers> maybe i missed one lol, i thought i was pretty thorough though
<omac> schasch:  Are you saying your GTI9100 [GALAXY S II] from your lsusb is coming from your Galaxy Nexus phone?
<SpeeDeh> Error: no write permission for file "/etc/phone-services/"
<Hashcode> PhantomGamers: I copy/pasted those onto the end of my original config and then copied it back over once a .config was made
<caner> hi guys
<PhantomGamers> oh
<schasch> omac : yes!  its a galaxy nexus with ubunut from yesterdy
<Hashcode> it puts them back in order
<PhantomGamers> i went and changed the ones that existed and added the ones that didnt manually
<caner> how to install ubuntu phone on galaxy nexus ??
<omac> caner:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<schasch> omac : could it be the cable?
<PhantomGamers> im not getting the fatal error in logcat
<PhantomGamers> I/rmt_storage(  438): Error (-1) parsing MBR partitions
<caner> thank you omac.
<PhantomGamers> <6>[    0.228536] ram_console: uncorrectable error in header
<PhantomGamers> thats in kmsg
<Hashcode> hrm
<Hashcode> for me I don't see dev or sys yet
<Hashcode> even with those items
<omac> schasch:  GALAXY S II(GTI9100)   is not Galaxy Nexus (GT-I9250)
<omac> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galaxy_Nexus
<omac> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S_II
<PhantomGamers> i just pulled in cm's external/kernel-headers
<SpeeDeh> this may sound dumb, but do i need to reboot the device after setting timezone
<PhantomGamers> maybe thats related to my issue
<PhantomGamers> outdated
<topshelf> So, does anything other than the time actually change on the "lock screen"?
<SpeeDeh> oh nm i didnt read it
<omac> They are related, but the Galaxy Nexus does not seem to be the successor of Galaxy S
<ImmutableObject> does anyone know if you can connect an android phone to a live cd version of ubuntu for installing the ubuntu phone os
<zack> hello?
<schasch> omac : yes rebootet phone , change cable...9250 is still shown as 9100 in lsusb in my vmware ???
<kemcafe> hi guys, can i sync contact with a google account or others one?
<omac> ImmutableObject:  Possibly if you have a ton of RAM.  I wouldn't attempt it that way however.
<topshelf> In fact, does anything change on the home screen?
<ImmutableObject> thanks omac
<Hashcode> PhantomGamers: Try this: go back into recovery and make these dirs under /data/ubnuntu
<Hashcode> er /data/ubuntu
<SpeeDeh> finally my tablet has the correct time =D
<Hashcode> dev, sys and run
<PhantomGamers> i dont have /data/ubuntu at all
<PhantomGamers> o.o
<PhantomGamers> you're getting further than i am i guess
<wgrant> PhantomGamers: You need to reflash the big (500MB) zip
<wgrant> Make sure you have enough space :)
<zack> which image is the correct one for a nexus 7 tablet?
<PhantomGamers> what 500MB zip
<SpeeDeh> but i still cant delete the sample content
<wgrant> PhantomGamers: quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<zack> thanks
<vanhoof> fourfthawaiian: you're on n7, yeah?
<PhantomGamers> i never flashed that
<wgrant> zack: The N7's codename is 'grouper'
<Hashcode> lol
<Hashcode> That'd do it :P
<kemcafe> hi guys, can i sync contact with a google account or other ones?
<wgrant> zack: But if you use the phablet-flash tool it'll do that for you
<zack> i'm trying to mulitboot
<PhantomGamers> dling now
<PhantomGamers> if this is the reason it wasnt working...
<PhantomGamers> herp
<SpeeDeh> quantal-preinstalled-armel+grouper.zip and quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<PhantomGamers> it probably was
<SpeeDeh> ^ those are the only 2 i flashed
<PhantomGamers> so flash armhf and then flash the build?
<PhantomGamers> or the other way arounf?
<PhantomGamers> or does it matter?
<wgrant> PhantomGamers: Shouldn't matter
<SpeeDeh> i flashed them in the order i just copied
<SpeeDeh> only cause its alphabetical
<wgrant> PhantomGamers: But quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip is the one that contains the actual Ubuntu installation
<wgrant> Everything else is just boot bits
<omac> ImmutableObject:  make sure your phone is plugged into a power supply, and make sure your computer has a UPS(uninterruptible Power Supply).  That's the way to mitigate screwing up the recipe half-way through.  The phone can't go off because of low-battery and the computer won't go off if there's a power outage.
<Hashcode> I flashed the build.zip and then the phablet rootfs one
<PhantomGamers> pushing to sdcard
<SpeeDeh> there are several files, did i really only need 2?
<Hashcode> There really should be a way to see what's going on after chroot
<schasch> omac : woll reboot my host...
<omac> schasch:  I didn't understand.  clarify "woll reboot my host"
<ImmutableObject> omac: thanks, I guess I'll make sure to use an always on usb port in case
<mike253> hey hashcode, hows it goin?
<Hashcode> sorta working through it
<Hashcode> no screen yet
<mike253> need any help for m-devices?
<Hashcode> not yet :)
<SpeeDeh> Camera, video decoding and audio output do not function
<mike253> lol alright man, d4 pretty much ready to be tested just did a fresh backup
<SpeeDeh> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<SpeeDeh> Now i see why
<SpeeDeh> that makes me sad
<mike253> lol @SpeeDeh its basically like a placeholder
<SpeeDeh> lol
<SpeeDeh> so basically every app
<SpeeDeh> does not function
<SpeeDeh> at all
<SpeeDeh> wait
<SpeeDeh> photos works
<SpeeDeh> thats it
<mike253> phone works as well
<SpeeDeh> i have a tablet
<mike253> from what ive seen on the gsm tab
<mike253> not tab but nexus lol
<schasch> omac : could you tell me your LINE incl. IS from lsusb and your /dev/* name from 9250?
<mike253> but yeah.. thats a big prob lol
<wgrant> Camera and audio don't work on the N7, but should work on the others AFAIK
<SpeeDeh> i think for some reason i have a phone version installed
<PhantomGamers> still no screen hmmm
<schasch> or someene else?
<SpeeDeh> wgrant, ya, just N7 =(
<mike253> @SpeeDeh check out the one you downloaded?
<meetingology> mike253: Error: "SpeeDeh" is not a valid command.
<SpeeDeh> In rare circumstances, the Nexus4 may get into a state where it may not boot at all after the battery is drained ( even into recovery ). If this happens, the only way to restore it is to disassemble the back of the phone and unplug/plug the battery connector.
<ali1234> SpeeDeh: "N7 runs in portrait mode by default" - i take this to mean "it runs like a phone"
<SpeeDeh> i am too a valid command
<ali1234> since there's only one root filesystem
<SpeeDeh> who said i was invalid
<x1nux> hi
<SpeeDeh> this is an outrage
<PhantomGamers> Hashcode, i have everything in /data/ubuntu
<omac> schasch:  I don't have any of these Nexus devices.   Ask somebody else here to provide you with Galaxy Nexus config file stuff.
<mike253> lolol i seen that on the warning stuff
<SpeeDeh> ali, i think so too
<x1nux> can i install ubuntu-phone in Samsung Galaxy S2 and S3 ?
<Hashcode> PhantomGamers: look in /data/ubuntu/sys, proc and dev to make sure those are mounted
<Hashcode> er
<ali1234> x1nux: no not yet
<schasch> omac : ok, thanks
<Hashcode> if you can adb in
<PhantomGamers> i can
<x1nux> ali1234,  ok Thks !
<PhantomGamers> they are mounted
<mike253> x1nux if you can port it
<PhantomGamers> no screen though
<Hashcode> hrm
<SpeeDeh> not gonna lie, the lack of a persistent back button is annoying for contacts/photos
<mike253> hashcode is the porting guide going to be any use too us? i mean we have the cm10.1 kernel n all thanks to you lol
<PhantomGamers> if it helps us get a screen it will lol
<schasch> hello, could someone tell/print me the line in lsusb and the /dev/_name? from 9250 gnex with installed ubuntu-phone ?
<x1nux> but can be done .. Installing Ubuntu on the Samsung S3 and S2? ...
<Hashcode> mike253: and we'll need the kexec kernel it looks like.  there's a set of config items that need to be on.
<mike253> SpeeDeh i bet lol i tried it out on the nexus it was irritating
<haxxa> Hello
<PhantomGamers> for some reason it takes ages for adb to detect the device
<Hashcode> hm
<haxxa> Just installed Ubuntu on GNexus :D
<SpeeDeh> yeah... up > back > next contact > up > back > next contact
<PhantomGamers> my kmsg is spanish
<PhantomGamers> tssinsaecagdfo ildt otso
<PhantomGamers> what does that mean
<mike253> hashcode: what type of config files that are needed? and have you talked to dhacker bout it lol?
<haxxa> Anyone got any idea how to close apps? I'm unsure
<wgrant> Do a long swipe from the bottom
<Hashcode> mike253: need to enable some kernel options
<schasch> haxxa : me too, but adb is not working:
<wgrant> To the settings/menu icon
<PhantomGamers> tssinsaecagdfo ildt otso
<PhantomGamers> 6[ 5.834 nt bnussinsaecagdfo otso osatn
<PhantomGamers> 6[ 5.847 nt adigsatn vn
<PhantomGamers> 6[ 5.872 nt bnussinsaecagdfo trigt r-tr
<PhantomGamers> 6[ 5.895 nt bnussinsaecagdfo r-tr osand
<wgrant> Where you can hit the close button
<schasch> haxxa :  could you tell/print me the line in lsusb and the /dev/_name? from 9250 gnex with installed ubuntu-phone ?
<haxxa> sure
<Kopik> Hi, Im trying to install on nexus 7 from Ubuntu on VirtualBox, after it pushes autodeploy.zip it states that device has to be unlocked, device goes to fastboot (where it states "LOCK STATE - UNLOCKED") and then nothing happens, any ideas?
<haxxa> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04e8:6860 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd GT-I9100 Phone [Galaxy S II], GT-P7500 [Galaxy Tab 10.1]
<mike253> hashcode: when was the last time kexec was worked on lol? from the github it says ~4 months or so lol.
<Hashcode> PhantomGamers: I'm not seeing that :p
<wgrant> Kopik: Check your USB passthrough filters. fastboot appears as a different device ID
<PhantomGamers> i think satan possessed my phone
<matrix> hi >(
<mike253> Kopik: might have to do it from ubuntu natively or from a live cd..
<PhantomGamers> 34149]Snosust ff
<SpeeDeh> wonder how these canonical people about having all their contact info posted
<SpeeDeh> lol
<Hashcode> mike253: I'm rebuilding it
<Hashcode> https://github.com/STS-Dev-Team/kernel_mapphone_kexec/commits/stock-ics
<PhantomGamers> i dont think this is an actual language
<x1nux> well .. i will wait ... ubuntu installation in S2 and S3 ...
<haxxa> wgrant I'm still sort of confused - I'm sorry for been a pain but do you mind going into a tad more detail - sorry
<x1nux> Bye Thks !
<ali1234> SpeeDeh: i don't think they are real people
<SpeeDeh> they all have photos
<SpeeDeh> and valid emails
<PhantomGamers> E/linker  ( 1742): ics/linker.c:1072| ERROR: Library '/system/lib/libubuntu_application_api.so' not found
<PhantomGamers> im getting that in logcat
<wgrant> haxxa: If you swipe up from the bottom of the screen with your right thumb, you'll see a menu button thing part way up the screen
<SpeeDeh> the phone numbers appear to be their business lines though
<SpeeDeh> however, they could all be fake =)
<gattinthahat> has anyone flashed this on toro?
<Hashcode> You're getting farther than me then
<haxxa> In an app?
<wgrant> haxxa: Yes
<Hashcode> PhantomGamers: I'm still hung up waiting for something in logcat
<gattinthahat> I would love to flash on toro even if radio isnt working
<schasch> haxxa : thanks for lsusb: and the /dev/???-name ?
<SpeeDeh> balls
<ziff> hello, just loaded ubuntu phone on my galaxy nexus and the time is wrong is there a way to correct this?
<SpeeDeh> my device froze
<schasch> haxxa : is yout sdb shell working?
<mike253> Hashcode: i didnt even notice that..  now is that leading up to the ubuntu recently or just time to work on it?
<PhantomGamers> maybe i should try my build with the newer kernel-headers for shits and giggles
<SpeeDeh> ziff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Sample_content
<haxxa> yes
<faninx_> working
<SpeeDeh> scroll down to timezone
<schasch> haxxa : s/sdb/adb
<Hashcode> mike253: I needed to rebuilt it from the ground up anyway
<matrix> touch don work
<Hashcode> PhantomGamers: can you post a logcat?
<matrix> on nexus7
<SpeeDeh> it works on my nexus 7
<SpeeDeh> just not very well
<SpeeDeh> at all
<gattinthahat> anyone here no how to install on toro?  I dont mind if the radio is broken
<PhantomGamers> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1704884/ Hashcode
<wgrant> matrix: Which screen are you on?
<wgrant> matrix: If it's the "14 new tweets" one, swipe from the side to unlock
<matrix> 14 tweets
<PhantomGamers> im not getting the CYANOGEN text anymore but i was before i flashed the data zip
<PhantomGamers> oh
<PhantomGamers> i am
<PhantomGamers> im just blind
<Hashcode> Wow, your modem is so chatty
<mike253> Hashcode: gotcha. last time i was on the cm10.1 kernel google+ would just start fcing on me lol so i switched back to cm10 12/18 i believe.
<matrix> ohhhh
<matrix> txs
<PhantomGamers> it is lol
<haxxa> wow closing apps seems ridiculous, I should be able to close all apps with one button otherwise os feeels solid so far
<PhantomGamers> E/linker  (  473): ics/linker.c:1072| ERROR: Library '/system/lib/libis_compat_layer.so' not found
<PhantomGamers> that might be a problem too
<SpeeDeh> every time i unplug from USB i get a settings page
<SpeeDeh> how do i access that page normally
<mike253> Hashcode: Is there any way to "backport" the drivers? some keys dont work correctly for cm10 and i would like to backport them so i can have some functionality back. is that possible?
<mike253> SpeeDeh: check the notifications bar?
<haxxa> Also I made all these new friends and now I live in london according to the ubuntu os - thats cool with me
<SpeeDeh> nothin
<SpeeDeh> i get individual settings if i hover over sound, etc
<schasch> haxxa : my adb is sya "no device" your dev name is /dev/libmtp-1-1 ? or wich one?
<SpeeDeh> but when i unplug, i get this large android style page
<SpeeDeh> with large icons
<SpeeDeh> of settings
<matrix> how back pages _
<SpeeDeh> matrix: swipe up from bottom
<mike253> SpeeDeh: too bad that dont have a way of taking a logcat like how you can on android..
<matrix> okok
<haxxa> just reinstall abd and reboot otherwise just install a temp ubuntu install on your comp
<SpeeDeh> itll get there eventually
<Hashcode> This is my problem
<Hashcode> execve("/sbin/init", ["/sbin/init", "--verbose"], [/* 7 vars */]) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<PhantomGamers> hmm
<Hashcode> I have no sbin dir
<Hashcode> in /data/ubuntu
<Hashcode> I wonder if I have kind of a screwy install
<PhantomGamers> yeah you should have one
<haxxa> anything else I should know or have fun with the new os - I plan to an app soon after...
<PhantomGamers> i do
<vanhoof> vanhoof@brooklynzoo:~$ adb shell ls /data/ubuntu/sbin -d
<vanhoof> /data/ubuntu/sbin
<kemcafe> is there any way to sync my contact from a google account guys, thanks
<vanhoof> Hashcode: ^
<Hashcode> yeah
<Hashcode> that's probably why I didn't have a dev/sys/proc dir
<haxxa> can we connect usb?
<Hashcode> I'm not getting my rootfs stuff here
<haxxa> So I can transfer things
<Hashcode> PhantomGamers: is the /sbin dir a copy or a mount?
<PhantomGamers> seems to be a copy
<PhantomGamers> maybe im wrong though
<PhantomGamers> how do i check 100%?
<ali1234> kemcafe: no
<Hashcode> Oh
<Hashcode> I see it
<PhantomGamers> i ran ls -l and it seemed it was actually located there
<PhantomGamers> so
<Hashcode> This didn't seem to run correctly
<Hashcode> from the phablet script
<Hashcode> run_program("/sbin/mv", "/data/ubuntu_tmp_extract/binary/casper/filesystem.dir", "/data/ubuntu");
<kemcafe> thanks
<Savatte> hi
<haxxa> hi
<Savatte> is there a way to install ubuntu on my already rooted N7 directly from W8 ?
<damian_> hmm. hey. I just installed Ubuntu on my Nexus 7, "Once completed, device should boot intu Ubuntu" - but I cant do anything once its booted up. or i just dont know how to unlock it.
<damian_> anyone has an idea/hint for me?
<haxxa> How come I can't use available for download apps
<ProGEEK> right im back, how you haxx0rs getting on
<SpeeDeh> swipe to the left
<SpeeDeh> damian
<SpeeDeh> haxxa i think all the available apps for download is just a teaser
<SpeeDeh> nothing happens for me when i touch em
<damian_> yep, a second ago it worked, but now it does not anymore, or is there a specific number of fingers i have to use
<SpeeDeh> 13 fingers
<damian_> ahh ok from the right end of the tablet
<Hashcode> PhantomGamers: It is located there, my flash didn't work right
<damian_> thats complicated. :D
<SpeeDeh> it wont be like that in the future i believe
<SpeeDeh> its some oddity with the N7
<Hashcode> I only have a 1GB /data partition on the KFire so I sort of haxor'd the flash of the filesystem .zip
<PhantomGamers> ooh
<Hashcode> I may need to re-partition
<Hashcode> How much space is used on your /data?
<haxxa> lol at the music aop
<Hashcode> df
<PhantomGamers> 5.8GB
<PhantomGamers> apparently
<Hashcode> er
<Hashcode> Oh
<Hashcode> it's combined w/ /sdcard
<PhantomGamers> ooh
<PhantomGamers> yeah
<PhantomGamers> correct
<PhantomGamers> hm
<Hashcode> Can you backout the /sdcard #?
<damian_> is there a way to get the keyboard-click-sound back? its really weird to not get any feedback while typing, at least for me..
<PhantomGamers> how?
<PhantomGamers> (im a bit of a linux n00b)
<SpeeDeh> no idea damian
<SpeeDeh> oh
<SpeeDeh> the N7 has no audio out
<SpeeDeh> thats why lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> who's the dev here involved with openstreetmaps.org?
<damian_> mh. :D
<Hashcode> PhantomGamers: how much is used by /storage/sdcard0?
<damian_> weird: remaining charge 39% but the battery icon is already really low-red
<PhantomGamers> can i df a specific folder?
<haxxa> well that was fun - I'll try u out in another 6 monthes back to android for now
<Hashcode> du -d 1 /data/ubuntu
<Hashcode> er
<Hashcode> well there's a ton of mounts in there
<Hashcode> *grumble*
<Blih> How can we update the image? They will be OTA?
<josteink> Im probably the 100000th person to ask this
<PhantomGamers> 4588272 /sdcard
<josteink> but how do I enter SIM code and enable GSM?
<PhantomGamers> 4481 MB
<Hashcode> 5.8 for the whole thing
<PhantomGamers> 5635 MB for whole thing
<Hashcode> !@#@!#
<damian_> is there a way to end running apps?.. GMail is stuck in some network error thingy
<Hashcode> 1.2gb /data
<PhantomGamers> yeah
<PhantomGamers> lol
<mzanetti_> josteink: entering PIN  not supported yet. use another phone to disable the PIN on you SIM
<PhantomGamers> du is useful
<Hashcode> Yeah I'm fucked unless I repartition
<josteink> mzanetti_: ugg
<josteink> mzanetti_: right. thanks.
<Hashcode> Or do a loopdev /data from my internal storage
<SpeeDeh> swipe up in the app and click the lil gray icon that appears in the middle
<SpeeDeh> then ull see an X at the bottom
<josteink> SpeeDeh: are you talking to me?
<Namidairo> the out folder itself will probably take another 20gb
<Namidairo> lol
<damian_> GMail app is a webapp? :S
<SpeeDeh> no to damian
<PhantomGamers> so i need to figure out where im supposed to get libubuntu_application_api.so from
<PhantomGamers> the mako zip has it
<damian_> thanks for your help. think ill play around a bit and revert to android until there's something "more" for my nexus 7 :)
<Namidairo> i dont know why people are flashing a developer preview and trying to use it as a daily
<PhantomGamers> Hashcode, do you have that file in your build?
<PhantomGamers> system/lib/libubuntu_application_api.so
<Hashcode> no but i think it's in the filesystem dir
<PhantomGamers> system/lib/libis_compat_layer.so too
<Hashcode> once you're chrooted
<Hashcode> oh hrm
<PhantomGamers> well it's in the mako build zip
<Hashcode> system is your actual system
<PhantomGamers> yeah
<PhantomGamers> it's not included in my system
<PhantomGamers> for some reason
<SpeeDeh> nami not to devalue the work that's gone into ubuntu touch, but to call this a developer build is a stretch, audio doesnt even work
<PhantomGamers> i dont see it in the source repo anywhere
<Hashcode> I have none of those
<Namidairo> lol
<PhantomGamers> so we must be missing something else too
<SpeeDeh> if i wanted to develop for the platform, id be waiting for a bit :)
<Namidairo> SpeeDeh: QML preview?
<Hashcode> hm
<wgrant> SpeeDeh: Audio should work on non-N7 devices
<SpeeDeh> yeah
<Hashcode> Reflashed the .zip and I have a full rootfs now
<Hashcode> in /data/ubuntu
<Hashcode> yeah
<SpeeDeh> i expect good things though
<Hashcode> E/linker  (  402): ics/linker.c:1072| ERROR: Library '/system/lib/libubuntu_application_api.so' not found
<Hashcode> So I think
<PhantomGamers> hmm
<Hashcode> that's going to be part of porting this
<SpeeDeh> ive had ubuntu on my laptop for years
<Hashcode> I should pull from gnex's system flash.zip
<PhantomGamers> yeah
<Hashcode> PhantomGamers: Have you tried pulling from mako?
<PhantomGamers> ill pull from mako lol
<PhantomGamers> doubt itll work
<Hashcode> it's almost like you could flash the mako system
<Namidairo> no
<Hashcode> edit the build.zip's install to not format /system
<Hashcode> and flash over it
<Hashcode> w/ the custo one
<Hashcode> custom one
<Hashcode> Just the /system files Namidairo :P not boot or anything else
<PhantomGamers> rebooting
<PhantomGamers> no screen
<Hashcode> Whats lib linker say?
<PhantomGamers> waiting for adb to be picked up
<PhantomGamers> takes a minute
<PhantomGamers> hmm
<PhantomGamers> E/linker  (  468): ics/linker.c:1072| ERROR: Library '/system/lib/libis_compat_layer.so' not found
<PhantomGamers> hmm
<PhantomGamers> same thing
<PhantomGamers> it doesnt exist
<PhantomGamers> it's like it got deleted
<PhantomGamers> what
<ziff> has anyone managed to get the phones data connections working instead of using wireless
<PiZZaMartijn> Are there somewhere build instructions available for touch?
<PhantomGamers> PiZZaMartijn, init, sync, build.
<PhantomGamers> those are the instructions
<PhantomGamers> lol
<PiZZaMartijn> PhantomGamers: ok and where is the git?
<PhantomGamers> http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb
<PhantomGamers> i pushed the files from ubuntu adb
<PhantomGamers> and rebooted
<PhantomGamers> it sticks now but still no boot
<PhantomGamers> log time
<PiZZaMartijn> hmm i'm supposed to use git://phablet.ubuntu.com/git-repo.git ?
<Hashcode> I'm rebooting now w/ maguro files
<PhantomGamers> that error is gone
<PhantomGamers> I/ServiceManager( 1352): Waiting for service UbuntuApplicationManager...
<PhantomGamers> it's looping with that
<Hashcode> yep
<Hashcode> same
<PhantomGamers> it's good that we're on the same page at least
<derv> help
<PhantomGamers> derv, how specific
<PhantomGamers> :P
 * PhantomGamers gives derv help.
<baaba> how do i get root on the ssh connection opened through qt creator?
<Hashcode> I have a feeling we don't have all of the files we need
<PhantomGamers> yeah
<PhantomGamers> thatd likely
<derv> hahah well I guess adb isnt picking up my galaxy nexus
<PhantomGamers> thats*
<baaba> it looks like dpkg-dev is missing (no dh_make)
<baaba> i mean, not installed
<PhantomGamers> i wonder if this is something we're doing wrong or if the repo is messed up
<PhantomGamers> E/linker  ( 2565): ics/linker.c:1598| WARNING: Skipping libc.so im seeing this too
<PhantomGamers> quite a bit
<digim0nk> any info on how the OS can be ported to other devices
<Hashcode> yeah
<Hashcode> the linker messages are.. odd
<Kyle> digim0nk: Pretty sure they're releasing a chunk today
<SpeeDeh> baaba: dpkg-reconfigure works
<PhantomGamers> are you seeing the same libc warning?
<Kyle> digim0nk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting -- watch this I suppose
<PhantomGamers> my build actually has a libc.so though
<Hashcode> mine too
<digim0nk> Kyle: Motorola Xoom ??
<PhantomGamers> this log could be more verbose lol
<Hashcode> oh
<Hashcode>  /system/bin/ubuntuappmanager
<NameAlwaysInUse> Hello
<PhantomGamers> oh
<PhantomGamers> i dont have that
<PhantomGamers> hmm
<Hashcode> its in the maguro build
<NameAlwaysInUse> i just have a question to the installation on a nexus 4 can someone /w me?
<PhantomGamers> and the mako
<SpeeDeh> hashcode what are u guys doin
<PhantomGamers> porting
<baaba> SpeeDeh: hmm?
<PhantomGamers> time to copy that too
<SpeeDeh> they are doing a presentation on that in 7 hours =D
<baaba> SpeeDeh: i'm not entirely sure how dpkg-reconfigure will help me; i'm trying to build a c++ project
<baaba> but it fails on missing dh_make
<PhantomGamers> who wants to wait for that ;P
<baaba> i assume that's because dpkg-dev isn't installed
<SpeeDeh> baaba: make sense
<SpeeDeh> makes*
<baaba> but now i need to get root so i can actually install it
<Hashcode> I have screen :)
<PhantomGamers> if my adb wasnt acting up i probably would too
<PhantomGamers> haha
<NameAlwaysInUse> hmm ok why my screen is black after installing on n4? and how can i fix it
<baaba> but i'm not sure how
<SpeeDeh> baaba: ubuntu_chroot shell
<PhantomGamers> Hashcode, we need to figure out why these files arent included in the build itself
<Hashcode> so apparently this process works :)
<baaba> ah, thanks
<Hashcode> yeah those are missing oddly
<Hashcode> Look I have 14 tweets
<SpeeDeh> what device u on hashcode
<PhantomGamers> i dont have a screen
<Hashcode> Kindle Fire
<PhantomGamers> hm
<ali1234> lol this is terrible
<ali1234> how do i go back in the browser?
<ProGEEK> NameAlwaysInUse, try rebooting into recover, and wiping data, and
<ProGEEK> *cache
<SpeeDeh> swipe up
<SpeeDeh> then click back
<Hashcode> So this will run on 512MB ram
<ali1234> LOL
<Hashcode> MemFree:            5288 kB
<ali1234> it doesn't work
<PhantomGamers> oh
<Namidairo> free
<PhantomGamers> it didnt stick for me
<PhantomGamers> again
<SpeeDeh> swipe up from the bottom
<SpeeDeh> to expose the menu
<fish1209> this only work on the nexus so far?    going to try it on my LG Intuition
<PhantomGamers> nvm it did im retarded
<PhantomGamers> Hashcode, did you just adb push it?
<Namidairo> fish1209: enjoy your brick
<Hashcode> yes but make sure to set perm
<fish1209> lol bricked it once no biggie
<ali1234> SpeeDeh: i did that. i see "back". i press it. nothing happens, browser does not go back
<PhantomGamers> maybe i need to do that lol
<SpeeDeh> ah
<PhantomGamers> what is it supposed to be? 755?
<Namidairo> theres no way it will work
<SpeeDeh> it went back for me
<SpeeDeh> i went to google!
<Kyle> fish1209: don't even bother until someone ports it..
<Namidairo> anyway
<fish1209> Kyle, ok
<Namidairo> how come that stuff isn't a package_include
<ali1234> SpeeDeh: i signed in to gmail, which offered me "get the app" so i clicked it
<Hashcode> yeah 755
<Kyle> fish1209: because in it's current state, it'll 100% not work for your device since the builds right now are meant for the nexus devices
<SpeeDeh> it tries to load the itunes page
<SpeeDeh> dont do that
<ali1234> SpeeDeh: it refered me to a itms link, which brings up an error, and i cannot back
<SpeeDeh> lol
<ProGEEK> lol SpeeDeh i hit that one last night
<Hashcode> It's fairly smooth on the kfire
<SpeeDeh> lol
<ali1234> and now there is no way out
<fish1209> Kyle, yeah was thinking that after looking at wiki
<Kyle> well, most of the builds, Hashcode :p
<ProGEEK> kill the app
<SpeeDeh> swipe up farther till you see a button pop up
<Namidairo> now see if the screenshot shortcut still works
<SpeeDeh> swipe to the button
<PhantomGamers> there
<PhantomGamers> we have screen
<SpeeDeh> and click the X in the bottom when the page pops up
<PhantomGamers> Hashcode, i love you
<Hashcode> This dummy data is funny
<Namidairo> otherwise, just ddms a screenshot out
<Hashcode> :)
<AlanBell> !lola | Hashcode
<ubot5> Hashcode: the phone and tablet demo includes contacts and messages from fictional design personas, it can be removed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Sample_content
<ali1234> i did that
<PhantomGamers> my screen seems to be frozen
<PhantomGamers> nvm
<ProGEEK> so what two devices have just been semi-ported ?
<ali1234> gmail mobile is completely rubbish compared to the android app
<ProGEEK> KFire and ?
<SpeeDeh> sure is ali
<Hashcode> S3
<ProGEEK> neato
<Hashcode> There's a hitch to the KFire tho
<ProGEEK> you haxxors
<ali1234> and this swipe interface is confusing as hell
<PhantomGamers> does wifi not work?
<Hashcode> I need to talk to the devs about getting the ro.sf.hw.rotation stuff in
<Kyle> Hashcode: Hmm, someone already hacked a copy to work on the S3?
<gattinthahat> not very impressed with the developer preview wished more things were working
<Hashcode> I'm fairly sure PhantomGamers is on a S3
<PhantomGamers> yes
<PhantomGamers> i am
<bhoj> ali1234, it just takes you to mobile page of gmail ... its reminds me of gmail on nokia n72 but things will change soon :)
<Kyle> PhantomGamers: having fun?
<Namidairo> the d2vzw though
<PhantomGamers> ^
<Namidairo> not the international one
<PhantomGamers> Kyle, yeah
<AlanBell> gattinthahat: it is more of a "people at MWC" preview than a developer preview
 * Kyle has a d2vzw :p
<ProGEEK> now, get it running on my toaster and i'll love you long time
<PhantomGamers> you should join #verizons3
<ali1234> AlanBell: i can't believe they're actually going to show this to people
<Namidairo> lol
<PhantomGamers> how to turn screen off
<Hashcode> I was just thinking this
<Namidairo> yeah it seems a bit rough to show at mwc
<Hashcode> I can't turn the screen off
<gattinthahat> yeah i know still wished there was more,  however if they realease some more i would be very interested in running it
<Namidairo> but then again last time all they were showing was it running on a galaxy nexus
<ProGEEK> Hashcode, bucket of cold water should turn the screen off :p
<Namidairo> which for one, actually has soun working
<SpeeDeh> maybe they have an even more top secret version running @ MWC
<Hashcode> I should check sound
<Kyle> ^^ Wouldn't surprise me :/
<ProGEEK> all seriousness though, are the butten events right for those devices ?
<Hashcode> Lol ProGEEK
<Hashcode> my touch is fine
<SpeeDeh> thats what she said
<NameAlwaysInUse> ProGEEK i have tried it... but the same
<Hashcode> >.>
<Namidairo> touch should be fine, but the buttons are usually gpios are they not
<ProGEEK> you dunked it in a bucket of water ?
<Hashcode> Well
<Hashcode> I have 1 button :P
<ali1234> what is the orange line at the bottom of the screen supposed to represent?
<Hashcode> and it's a power button
<Namidairo> lol
<SpeeDeh> that u can swipe
<SpeeDeh> like android
<SpeeDeh> or IOS dots
<ProGEEK> can you listen for events in ubuntu when you press that button ?
<Namidairo> please don't bring iOS analogies into this
<SpeeDeh> but its 100% the same
<gattinthahat> it  shows what screen you are on
<ali1234> oh lol it does different things depending if you swipe from the edge or from the mddle
<ali1234> i thought it was just randomly doing stuff
<ProGEEK> lol ali1234
<Hashcode> wonder how I get my wifi up
<ProGEEK> take it you didnt watch the promo videos lol
<Namidairo> im syncing the last repo and its taking forever
 * Namidairo claps at his 90kb/s speeds
<Hashcode> not even a little
<Hashcode> Ok I did :P
<josteink> is SMS supposed to work?
<ProGEEK> Namidairo, 78KiBs here :p
 * josteink has two factor auth with google, but Im not getting anything
<SpeeDeh> bed time nn
<ali1234> ProGEEK: why would i do that? nobody who actually buys this will do that
<ali1234> if i have to watch a 30 minute video to learn how to use it, it has failed
<Namidairo> I still have to repartition this and backup my /data
<ProGEEK> ali1234, cause its a developer preview, most people research an experimental OS before installing it
<Hashcode> Is rotation supposed to work?
<SpeeDeh> when you introduce a new method of interacting with the device, you need to be shown
<SpeeDeh> but the video is only 4:30 long
<ali1234> Hashcode: no
<Hashcode> Okie
<Namidairo> sensors are dummy too
<Hashcode> Ah
<SpeeDeh> technically its 6:30 but only the first 4:30 is the demo
<vanhoof> Hashcode: does on grouper
<Hashcode> So I'm assuming real ports will probably require some interaction layer
<ali1234> why does it say "search" in top left?
<ali1234> how do i access that?
<Hashcode> IE: for sensors, camera, etc
<ProGEEK> ali1234, you cant yet
<vanhoof> Hashcode: pull down the top layer slightly and move right and left for settings
<ali1234> oh :(
<ali1234> what is it supposed to do?
<Namidairo> laggy Hashcode?
<ProGEEK> well, not on my version anyway
<Hashcode> no
<ProGEEK> Hashcode, used memory, active or cached ?
<Namidairo> yes, adb shell then post the output of free
<Hashcode> This is meminfo
<Hashcode> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ir3HAGhL
<Hashcode> and this is free
<Hashcode> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ytNE6rk1
<ProGEEK> ah so 68 megs is cached ram, the rest is in use
<gattinthahat> well gotta have a phone flash back to android then time to sleep
<Hashcode> My HD codec binary uses a fairly large chunk atm
<Kyle> back ups are fun
<Hashcode> It should be less, but I can't recompile it
<Hashcode> unless TI open sources their ducati stuff (psst ndec)
<AlanBell> ali1234: I think it is probably demonstratable with a script of actions you perform, depart from the script at your peril ;)
<Namidairo> who the heck runs their znc off aws
<Hashcode> Looks like I'm running into swap slightlyu
<ali1234> is there anything in this that works that isn't just a browser window?
<AlanBell> photos?
<ProGEEK> ew it has swap ?
<Hashcode> Yes it does :P
<ProGEEK> gag
<Hashcode> only about 15mb tho
<Hashcode> used currently on a 512MB ram device
<Hashcode> *shrug*
<ProGEEK> yes cause that makes perfect sense, 15 meg swap lol
<Namidairo> and this is why they say 2gb min on the page for NEW devices
<Hashcode> oh it's a100mb
<ProGEEK> ok that makes a little more sense
<Hashcode> 100mb swap total
<ali1234> lol how do you go back in photos?
<Hashcode> 1GB devices will be fine
<Namidairo> in most cases
<Hashcode> Maybe not for full desktop experience
<ProGEEK> cant wait till they build in docking mode
<AlanBell> what happens with rotation? is it always portrait or always landscape or can it dynamically change?
<ProGEEK> i plug in my hdmi cable and nothing happens :(
<ali1234> AlanBell: it never changes
<ali1234> AlanBell: N10 is landscape the others are portrait
<Hashcode> Anyway, I'm off :)
<ProGEEK> later Hashcode
<ProGEEK> good work man
<Namidairo> Hashcode: watch the damned porting hangout later
<Hashcode> I'll bug the devs at some point about the hw.rotation stuff
<AlanBell> ali1234: ok, I thought that was the case from the videos
<Hashcode> Yep
<Hashcode> Need to figure out why 3 files are missing from the device build
<Namidairo> its in about... 6 hours 20 min from now
<ProGEEK> ditto Namidairo
<PhantomGamers> i added the files to my devices prop files
<PhantomGamers> so they get included in builds
<Namidairo> are they in some common folder in vendor?
<Hashcode> I should look
<lewix> hi
<ProGEEK> need to set my alarm for 4am
<PhantomGamers> idk where they're supposed to be
<Hashcode> But they don't seem to be "buildable"
<kaduk> can anyone help me to restoring my andriod?
<lewix> & good morning from italy :)
<ali1234> can you zoom in photos?
<lewix> maybe my question is not new: can i install ubuntu phone on nexus one too?
<josteink> lewix: no
<ProGEEK> ali1234, pinch
<PhantomGamers> Hashcode, does wifi work for you?
<ali1234> ProGEEK: doesn't work
<josteink> lewix: only on nexus 4, galaxy nexus and nexus 7
<ProGEEK> does for me
<josteink> iirc
<AlanBell> ali1234: pinch is apparently very jerky
<ali1234> it doesn't work at all
<kaduk> help me restoring android plz
<ProGEEK> device ?
<Hashcode> erm
<ali1234> N7
<kaduk> nexus 4
<norbert> Is it possible to install ubuntu phone on Galaxy S3?
<PhantomGamers> what s3
<ProGEEK> cant help ali1234, N4
<Hashcode> PhantomGamers: My screen has height/width reversed
<ali1234> sometimes it goes to previous or next photo
<Namidairo> lol
<ProGEEK> nice
<AlanBell> kaduk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Restoring_Android
<PhantomGamers> my screen is fine but wifi doesnt seem to function
<PhantomGamers> or im just doing it wrong
<Hashcode> Well I know why
<Hashcode> We're rotated by 270 degrees and we use a ro.sf.hw.rotation prop in surfaceflinger to fix it
<Hashcode> apparently we're not fixing quite everything which gets passed through to Ubuntu
<kaduk> AlanBell im stuck at instruction number 4
<Namidairo> moreso that it probably just ignores the hell out of it
<PhantomGamers> ubuntu doesnt seem to have any form of rotation anyway
<lewix> @josteink oooh ok thank you
<meetingology> lewix: Error: "josteink" is not a valid command.
<ali1234> even calculator is just a static image
<Namidairo> lol
<ali1234> how hard is it to make a calculator lol
<Namidairo> @echo fart
<meetingology> Namidairo: Error: "echo" is not a valid command.
<PhantomGamers> camera doesnt work for me either
<AlanBell> kaduk: if it ends in .zip then unzip file.zip if it ends in .tgz then tar -zxvf file.tgz
<Hashcode> if I had a choice I'd just set it landscape and be done
<Hashcode> for the Kindle
<AlanBell> meetingology: part #ubuntu-phone
<Namidairo> LOL
<Hashcode> Anyway, night guys
<Hashcode> fun times :)
<PhantomGamers> night man
<PhantomGamers> thanks again :D
<ProGEEK> right PhantomGamers, get it running on my toaster :p
<PhantomGamers> mail me your toaster
<norbert> I would like to try Ubuntu phone on my galaxy S3 is that possible?
<PhantomGamers> what s3 do you have bro
<ProGEEK> suppose i had beter go buy a toaster then lol
<ali1234> norbert: no
<norbert> And how can I make sure I save the firmware?
<PhantomGamers> ._.
<ProGEEK> ali1234, it works on PhantomGamers
<ProGEEK> Kicking back watching Dads Army, Writing Ubuntu Phone apps, geekdom at its finest
<norbert> PhantomGamers: I have no idea what you mean, sorry :-)
<PhantomGamers> there's more than one galaxy s3
<Namidairo> PhantomGamers: and that's how you tell who not to distribute your files to
<PhantomGamers> multiple variants
<norbert> ali1234: thanks. Too bad for me.
<NameX> hi, is it possible to install ubuntu phone by a ubuntu desktop in virtualbox ?
<PhantomGamers> it sounds to me like you have the i9300
<Namidairo> thats probably what they use in... the netherlands?
<mutantkeyboard> hello people ...
<ProGEEK> wont "About Phone" tell you ?
<carpediem75> hi all
<norbert> PhantomGamers: Indeed I have a GT-i9300
<ali1234> well time to reflash android
<PhantomGamers> yeah so your device doesnt have ubuntu phone yet
<Namidairo> please don't say yolo swag
<PhantomGamers> but it probably will
<PhantomGamers> in the future
<carpediem75> i have installed ubuntu for tablet right now on my nexus7. do someone know where is the "off" button?
<ProGEEK> PhantomGamers, what's yours?
<PhantomGamers> d2vzw
<mutantkeyboard> ali1234: just a word of gentile warning. Only limited and basic functionality is available
<PhantomGamers> verizon galaxy s3
<ProGEEK> mutantkeyboard, awesome nick :D
<starks> PhantomGamers, flashing
<mutantkeyboard> :)
<ali1234> mutantkeyboard: that's rather an understatement don't you think?
<PhantomGamers> awesome :) starks
<mutantkeyboard> carpediem75: just hold a power for a long time
<ProGEEK> ali1234, its a Developer Preview, keyword preview
<PhantomGamers> maybe it's just me but it feels like iphone-level smooth
<ali1234> my main problem with this is the swipe interface
<ali1234> PhantomGamers: on N7 it runs at about 20fps
<PhantomGamers> albeit i find over time the iphone bogs down to performance even worse than android
<ProGEEK> i agree ali1234, for me its a tad too sensitive
<mutantkeyboard> :) well source will be available soon, so you can make a launcher
<carpediem75> thanks mutantkeyboard
<PhantomGamers> ali1234, dat shitty tegra 3 XD
<ali1234> ProGEEK: it's not the sensitivity, it's just a confusing way to control a phone
<mutantkeyboard> no problem buddy
<NameX> hi, is it possible to install ubuntu phone by a ubuntu desktop in virtualbox ?
<Namidairo> mutantkeyboard: source is already available.
<ali1234> ProGEEK: like the lack of back button everywhere
<ProGEEK> oh thats just cause you arnt used to it lol
<mutantkeyboard> is it?
<baaba> hmm, qmake is missing
<mutantkeyboard> going to have a look now
<Namidairo> PhantomGamers: lets ignore the fact that the device im porting to is tegra 3
<ProGEEK> it was like when i went back from iphone to android, i missed that bloody home button
<baaba> but installing qt4-qmake would remove qt5-default and qtchooser
<starks> PhantomGamers, is the d2vzw build special or is everything in the phablet zip?
<baaba> (due to conflicts)
<mutantkeyboard> las night I just DL'd it on my phone and reflashed, but I didn't play a lot with it
<PhantomGamers> so for clarification wifi works for everyone else?
<baaba> is that okay?
<carpediem75> NameX, i did it with parallels so i suppose that virtualbox works too
<PhantomGamers> starks, everything is in the phablet
<ali1234> ProGEEK: the app drawer is bad. i can't see what i am about to select because my hand is in the way
<starks> so any cm10.1/cm10.2 will do?
<PhantomGamers> 10.2?
<PhantomGamers> what
<NameX> carpediem75 ty !
<starks> 4.2.2 jb builds
<PhantomGamers> thats 10.1 lol
<starks> nightlies are 4.2.2 aren't they?
<PhantomGamers> they didnt change the name
<PhantomGamers> :P
<starks> oh
<PhantomGamers> no you need to use ubuntu builds
<ali1234> ProGEEK: the menu that comes up when you swipe from the bottom... is inconsistent and confusing
<NameX> Does someone with a Nexus 4 got problem on install or uninstall ?
<PhantomGamers> it's just the build itself has the device specific stuff required for it to boot
<ProGEEK> yeah that one bugs me slightly
<starks> ah
<mutantkeyboard> :D
<ali1234> basically all the "innovations" this is supposed to showcase... are all bad
<starks> rootfs tarball is big
<PhantomGamers> yeah
<PhantomGamers> touchwiz level almost
<PhantomGamers> lol
<Namidairo> ali1234: shhh, don't let the children hear
<mutantkeyboard> but guys, this is pre-alpha
<PhantomGamers> the 50MB build file is misleading
<baaba> doesn't look like there's a qt5-qmake on the phone repositories yet :(
<Chinakoch> Mhmm...cannot connect my galaxy nexus; an suggestions? [  830.624130] hub 6-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<mutantkeyboard> I started writing couple of apps this morning
<starks> i'm going to test mplayer once this boots
<mutantkeyboard> and we'll see how it behaves
<AlanBell> ali1234: is the side shelf thing any good?
<PhantomGamers> wifi doesnt work for me at all so i cant do anything online
<starks> maybe my hi10p animu will finally run properly
<Namidairo> does mplayer even have a package on the armhf ppa
<ProGEEK> mutantkeyboard, ported SameGame to work on the Ubuntu Phone :)
<Namidairo> AHAHAHAHAHA
<mutantkeyboard> nice ...
<ali1234> AlanBell: i don't know because it only works on N10
<mutantkeyboard> :D
<PhantomGamers> i guess mplayer isnt what i think it is
<AlanBell> ali1234: ok
<AlanBell> is it running X or wayland?
<ProGEEK> and someone's ported lights off
<Namidairo> starks: no. hi10p is a pain on all platforms.
<ali1234> AlanBell: btw this is still better than gnome-shell
<ali1234> AlanBell: neither
<starks> i know. i hope the s5 can do hi10p in software and hevc in hardware
<mutantkeyboard> ProGEEK: how do you push an app to a device? via adb or ssh or basic USB tranfer works? I didn't quite have time to read docs
<ali1234> AlanBell: it's qt5 patched to run diretly on libhybris
<ProGEEK> i used qt creator
<mutantkeyboard> aha
<AlanBell> interesting
<ProGEEK> had a project in there, and one of the options is run on device
<ProGEEK> OR
<ProGEEK> ctrl+F12
<ali1234> if this had a back button and a home button and a homescreen where i can rearrange the icons and widgets i would use it
<Swissbite> hi guys (and ladies)
<ProGEEK> which will transfer and run the app
<ali1234> and if i could disable all gestures
<mutantkeyboard> right, thanks man
<ProGEEK> NP
<Swissbite> Does somebody know if and how it could be installed on a samsung galaxy s3?
<PhantomGamers> holy shit
<NameX> What's difference with preinstalled / preinstalled boot and preinstalled recovery ???
<PhantomGamers> does no one realize how many different s3s there are lol
<ali1234> no of course not, why would they?
<PhantomGamers> Swissbite, you have an i9300?
<ali1234> just keep saying "no"
<Swissbite> Yes.
<PhantomGamers> no
<Swissbite> I do.
<PhantomGamers> you cant
<PhantomGamers> yet
<starks> american phones > european phones
<PhantomGamers> american devs > european devs
<PhantomGamers> ;)
<Swissbite> Yet does not sounds to bad ;-)
<Namidairo> what time is it in europe right now
<starks> okay
<starks> time to boot
<starks> will you boot?
<AlanBell> @now cet | Namidairo
<NameX> What's difference with preinstalled / preinstalled boot and preinstalled recovery ???
<AlanBell> gah, wrong bot. Namidairo it is about 9am in the UK
<PhantomGamers> as long as it doesnt brick your phone im happy starks
<Namidairo> AlanBell: you kicked out your bot
<starks> PhantomGamers, nope no screen
<Swissbite> The question is: where in europe. London time is now 9am, western europe (paris, switzerland, germany usw) 10 am
<PhantomGamers> patience
<starks> no adb
<AlanBell> Namidairo: there are two, ubot5 is still here meetingology wasn't needed
<Namidairo> Swissbite: a couple hours leeway is fine
<starks> lemme wipe
<magitronic82> when flashing do i need adb over network enabled on my phone
<Namidairo> ...no
<PhantomGamers> if you wipe you need to reflash quantal
<starks> that sucks
<Swissbite> PhantomGamers: What is the model number for an s3 in the states?
<PhantomGamers> it varies based on carrier
<PhantomGamers> my specific phone is sch-i535
<RoyalPanda> Hi
<ali1234> if i'm in gallery looking at photos and i accidentally swipe too cloce to the right edge, how do i get back to gallery after being dumped into a totally different app at random?
<ali1234> you might think swiping the left edge would do the opposite of the right edge, but no. that takes you to the home screen
<starks> Swissbite, r530 i747 l710 i535 t999
<dk> how do I do a full powerdown ?   press-hold power button for 5 seconds, it goes *off* but reboots back up immediately
<Wellark> dk: adb root && adb shell && # reboot -p
<RoyalPanda> I have a quick question about hardware development, do I only have to add the default.xml provided there : http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android.git;a=blob;f=default.xml;hb=refs/heads/phablet-10.1, on top of a CyanogenMod repo init, in order to download and compile a full phablet rootfs and initrd ?
<Wellark> RoyalPanda: Porting Guide should be released later today
<RoyalPanda> Is that a no ?
<starks> did ricardo give us everything already?
<starks> *didn't
<remy_mazabraud> hi
<Wellark> RoyalPanda: that is "I don't know". :)
<PhantomGamers> remy_mazabraud, no it doesnt work on your damn s3
<PhantomGamers> RoyalPanda, you need to reinit with that git
<Swissbite> quit
<ali1234> hmm... N7 is getting nice and hot
<Namidairo> RoyalPanda: do note that the ubuntu git is SLOW AS MOLASSES
<Eun> Hiho, I wanted to ask if the 3G on Nexus 7 is supported or does it not work like the old attempt?
<Namidairo> Eun: no data atm
<RoyalPanda> Okay, thanks for the answer, I'll give a try now, then keep an eye on the porting guide page.
<dk> right I thought doing reboot -p over ssh would work, but I see why adb shell for poweroff works
<Eun> so same as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation?
<remy_mazabraud> What do you things about a Porterage to other phone ? ( A samsung galaxi tab p1000) ((Sorry im french and my english is verry bad ..))
<fadhil> ./flash-all.sh: 23: ./flash-all.sh: fastboot: not found
<fadhil> what next?
<Namidairo> read the instructions better
<fadhil> help me
<fadhil> my phone now at boot loader
<Eun> Namidairo: thanks for info, great job answering questions here
<Eun> bye
<Namidairo> not sure if sarcasm
<fish1209> lol
<Stokk> Just checking, Ubuntu Touch has no drivers to interface with the computer to allow file transfer as of yet right?
<ali1234> Stokk: you can transfer files on ssh
<Wellark> Stokk: either adb push or ssh
<kiafenghua> oh!
<starks> wow it boots
<starks> kinda
<neary> is anyone working on porting ubuntu touch to the iPhone ?
<fish1209> hope not
<popey> not at canonical
<popey> you're welcome to have a go though ☺
<ProGEEK> that would be an abomination
<ali1234> breakfast time \o/
<Wellark> popey: XD
<starks> i'm stuck at an unresponsive home screen
<Namidairo> mad
<popey> ali1234: time to fry eggs on your n7?
<starks> running this on the verizon galaxy s3
<wgrant> starks: Home screen as in "14 new tweets"?
<starks> ya
<ali1234> popey: nah, i just flashed back to android
<wgrant> starks: You've tried swiping from the left or right?
<starks> yes
<ali1234> top and bottom?
<starks> touch screen isn't responding
<ali1234> it doesn't
<kiafenghua> :/NICK kia
<ali1234> unless you do the exact right gesture it doesn't do anything at all
<starks> there we go lol
<ali1234> i'm still not entirely sure what that gesture is, because i just ended up thrashing around on the screen until something happened
<lool> starks: do you start from the outside of the screen?
<usererror> you have to start from the bezel
<lool> you need to start swiping from outside the edges
<starks> the swiping is so not obvious lol
<usererror> its called a bezel gesture for a reason
<usererror> ;)
<ali1234> what if your phone doesn't have a bezel?
<usererror> they all do
<starks> i have a case on lol
<ali1234> n7 doens't have a bezel
<usererror> its the area of the glass that does not have a display behind it
<usererror> yes it does
<usererror> that area is considered a bezel
<ali1234> a bezel is a raised border
<ali1234> my monitor has a bezel
<usererror> it is in a picture frame or door molding, but in gestures it is not
<ali1234> none of my phones have one though
<lool> no need to worry about terminology, but basically you need to swipe from outside the screen into the screen
<usererror> ^
<lool> at the very border
<mric> hey, is there still no way to install Ubuntu touch on the N9 ?
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> and what do you mean "still"
<ali1234> it was only released less than 24 hours ago
<mutantkeyboard> hey guys I have a problem
<mutantkeyboard> qt-creator can't load plugins. I tried reinstalling it but it doesn't help
<mric> yeah sorry, I meant already :)
<mainerror> o/
<hittu> anyone developed apps already?
<RichadrUK> Hi, has any one found the correct way to shut down the device? I have to hold the power button to force close it.
<mutantkeyboard> mine works fine by holding power button for a while
<mutantkeyboard> which device do you have?
<RichadrUK> Yes that's what I have been doing. Seems a bit brutal.
<RichadrUK> Nexus 7
<mutantkeyboard> yeah, it's N7 specific issue I think. I have a gnexus
<starks> can i flash back and forth between cm10.1 and touch if leave quantal in tact?
<starks> also, is there any terminal or apt for touch to use?
<usererror> no reason you couldn't from what I have noticed
<RichadrUK> So other devices get a 'turn it off  or reboot' type dialog?
<usererror> you can use the terminal through adb, install openssh-server, and then ssh in over wifi .. then you don't have to use adb
<usererror> hold on a sec and I'll come back with the directions
<mutantkeyboard> RichardUK: no they don't you don't have a reboot option. only off
<mutantkeyboard> yes it's brutal
<mutantkeyboard> :D
<usererror> adb root
<usererror> adb shell
<usererror> ubuntu_chroot shell
<RichadrUK> Is there a list of apps they would like the comunity to developed?
<usererror> those 3 commands will get you into a spot where you can use apt-get over adb, and install what ever.. then with ssh you can do it over wifi
<mutantkeyboard> choose anything you like
<usererror> if anyone wants an idea, Google Voice app :)
<RichadrUK> So far I am really impressed with the UI. At work I work on iOS, WP8 and Android. The UI is way better than WP8
<shark> hello! is there someone who tried to flash another tab than nexus 7/10?
<usererror> so outgoing calls can use that number.. even cooler if it showed what number the incoming call was going to
<d3nial> hey, just installed Ubuntu mobile on my GN, everything seemed to go well until the reboot. Now, nada. Boots with a brief google splash screen, then nothing.
<d3nial> anyone else had this issue?
<ogra_> d3nial, it seems to happen for people that have a full /sdcard folder in android before flashing
<ogra_> (or relatively full)
<ogra_> i would start over and format/clean the sdcard folder before
<d3nial> ah right, thanks
<d3nial> annoying to have to start over, but could have been worst ;)
<d3nial> how are people finding it?
<alo> Hi! about to flash on my N4, but worried to lose all the content of the /sdcard as there is no sdcard! Can you confirm everything will be wiped?
<oddys33> hello i have one question is whatsapp suportet
<ogra_> d3nial, we might put something in the installer that checks the card and allows to format during install
<d3nial> yeah that could be a good idea, or even a note. I did notice that after the initial file push etc that I had a warning (within android) saying the sdcard was getting full
<Vilsafur> hi all
<mutantkeyboard> guys ... i still have problems with qt creator. can't load plugins
<mutantkeyboard> any suggestion?
<hittudiv> +1 cant load plugins
<d3nial> hi Vilsafur
<rmagyar> mutantkeyboard, install libbotan-1.10 (sudo apt-get install libbotan-1.10-0) to solve the plugin issue
<mutantkeyboard> thank you
<rmagyar> mutantkeyboard, r u on 12.04 or 12.10?
<mutantkeyboard> 12.04
<mutantkeyboard> solved
<mutantkeyboard> thanks
<rmagyar> yw
<mutantkeyboard> rmagyar you have a beer from me
<hittudiv> thanks rmagyar
<Vilsafur> Do you know how to spend updates ?
<rmagyar> installed yesterday on my Nexus 7. can't wait to try my first app on it. :-)
<Vilsafur> Do you know how happen updates ?
<popey> Vilsafur: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Upgrades
<AlanBell> ogra_: do you know how/if rotation works?
<popey> AlanBell: not yet
<popey> Good morning Tak
<Tak> ohai
<yutalar9> how does the user kill a running app on the phone?
<Namidairo> by stabbing it
<bzoltan> mutantkeyboard:  did you install the ubuntu-sdk as instructed on the developer.ubuntu.com/gomobile  ?
<Vilsafur> popey : thanks
<LT_Newb> hello
<LT_Newb> does anyone know when ubuntu will be available for samsung s3?
<popey> when someone ports it
<LT_Newb> that's your way of saying "I have no idea at all"
<popey> ok
<Namidairo> you noticed?
<popey> I have no idea at all
<ProGEEK> ogra_, a few people in here had that issue today, wiping /data and /cache fixed it for them
<ogra_> yeah
<LT_Newb> and most likely using another version won't work at all?
<popey> My point being we have no plans to port it.
<ogra_> that will go into the installer script
<LT_Newb> ok. now that's information.
<LT_Newb> ty.
<popey> hence.. when "someone {else}" ports it
<LT_Newb> that is no additional information as this is the case for any open source software.
<mainerror> Regarding this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1131494
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1131494 in Ubuntu "Comma key produces "/"" [High,Confirmed]
<ProGEEK> PhantomGamers got it running on one varient of the S3
<LT_Newb> anyways, thx.
<ogra_> LT_Newb, the system on the lowest level of ubuntu touch is android, for someone from XDA developers that shuld be an afternoon task
<LT_Newb> and even if it was a month-task, the s3 rules, not the nexus.
<mainerror> I'm wondering what the planned behavior was. I mean should that button be a slash or a comma, visually.
<ProGEEK> i believe there is also a semi-working Kindle fire port
<vikewoods> hello everyone , has anyone tried to install ubuntu os on galaxy s 2 ?
<AlanBell> ProGEEK: got links for those?
<ogra_> LT_Newb, the prob with S3 is that its not coming with an open bootloader
<ProGEEK> PhantomGamers has the S3 Port, Hashcode has the Kindle fire.
<LT_Newb> didn't mark shuttleworth say it's gonna be compatible with any android-compatible phone? if so, why doesn't it _just_ work on any droid phone which supports new droid versions?
<ProGEEK> like, literally got running an hour ago
<AlanBell> oh right, thanks ProGEEK
<LT_Newb> where does the incompatibility stem from?
<ogra_> LT_Newb, HW differences
<ProGEEK> cause all phones arn;t the same LT_Newb, they all use different hardware, different drivers
<ProGEEK> it needs to be built for that device
<LT_Newb> ogra: ty. but doesn't the install routine of ubuntu replace the bootloader in any case, even on a nexus?
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> no no no
<popey> no?
<ali1234> NOEEE
<mainerror> :D
<LT_Newb> but the hardware has android as common ground - i'd think that since it both is droid 4.x compatible it should also be ubuntu compatible?
<ProGEEK> i believe the Nexus devices are source devices (What everything is based off), and are most unlocked and open
<ProGEEK> LT_Newb, yes, but until someone ports it to that device, it wont work
<mainerror> LT_Newb: That's not how it works. It is the other way around even for Android.
<kia> how i install app in ubuntu phone
<AlanBell> !ports
<ubot5> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<mainerror> Android has been adjusted to work on all the different hardware versions.
<ProGEEK> kia, you dont
<ali1234> LT_Newb: android 4.x isn't enough. you have arm cpu requirements to
<mainerror> Well, not Android itself but they underlaying system Dalvik is running on.
<ProGEEK> does Ubuntu Phone even use Dalvik ?
<ali1234> mainerror: that *is* android
<popey> ProGEEK: no
<ali1234> mainerror: specifically bionic plus proprietary hardware drivers
<ProGEEK> didnt think so
<mainerror> ali1234: Android the framework, yea. :)
<kia> can apt-get install other ubuntu app ?
<ali1234> mainerror: the whole reason why this ubuntu stuff can run on "any android phone" is because it uses those android proprietary drivers
<mainerror> I'm aware.
<AlanBell> ubot5: !ports-#ubuntu-phone is <reply>There has been some success with the d2vzw verizon variant of the Galaxy S3. There has been some progress on the Kindle Fire too. Other devices may be ported to, Canonical is not working on them and there is no roadmap or timescale.
<ubot5> I'll remember that, AlanBell
<AlanBell> !ports
<ubot5> There has been some success with the d2vzw verizon variant of the Galaxy S3. There has been some progress on the Kindle Fire too. Other devices may be ported to, Canonical is not working on them and there is no roadmap or timescale.
<AlanBell> yay, got it right ;)
<ProGEEK> good man AlanBell :)
<vibhav> ali1234: proprietary drivers?
<ali1234> vibhav: yes, proprietary drivers. you don't think this runs entirely open source code do you?
<ProGEEK> Is it bad that im happy when certain types of people either ping out or leave ?
<vibhav> ali1234: Nope, the Ubuntu Phone is based on cynanogenmod 10
<vibhav> Entirely
<ProGEEK> correct
<ali1234> vibhav: so?
<ProGEEK> and i think thats awesome
<Vilsafur> does anyone know when ubuntu will be available for Nexus S?
<vibhav> Where do proprietary drivers come
<vibhav> Vi
<ProGEEK> either reverse engineering or from the manufacturers of the phone
<ali1234> you think cynaogenmod does not contain proprietary drivers?
<vibhav> ali1234: The code is entirely open
<mainerror> Vilsafur: Once someone ported it. :)
<ali1234> lol
<vibhav> For the n4, AFAIK
<ali1234> that's pretty funny
<Walther> vibhav: are you sure that is factual information and not a troll / false information?
<Vilsafur> ok thanks
<Walther> at least I haven't seen *any* official mentions of Cyanogenmod, anywhere in the docs
<vibhav> Wal
<vibhav> Walther: no, it is cynanogenmod
<ali1234> Walther: it's cyanogenmod, see phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb
<vibhav> Walther: http://phablet.ubuntu.com/
<ProGEEK> Walther, yes its Cyanogenmod, after its booted, do a logcat :)
<mainerror> Walther: Look closely then because it is in the release notes.
<ProGEEK> makes sense tho
<ProGEEK> take a free open source project, fork and build on it
<ali1234> and the reason for using cyanogenmod instead of AOSP?
<yutalar9> no plans for an atrix2 release?  I remember seeing that device in official Canonical videos
<ProGEEK> i think cause Cyanogenmod already has such a vast device-support base
<mainerror> Yea.
<ali1234> yes. because it has all the proprietary drivers that aren't in AOSP
<ProGEEK> that porting and running on new devices should be easier
<Walther> Hmm, nice
<ProGEEK> that, or free open source equivilents
<Walther> this is actually a smart move
<Guest19219> Hello, is it possible to receive/send call/sms on the galaxy nexus ?
<ProGEEK> and no doubt Ubuntu will contribute back to Cyanogenmod too
<yutalar9> yes you can call/text on the galaxy nexus
<rymate1234> ...ha
<yutalar9> GSM only
<ali1234> ProGEEK: you should be more interested in them contributing back to libhybris, which is a much more important part of the work, and nothing at all to do with cyanogenmod
<ProGEEK> not really
<Guest19219> Huumm, weird, it's not working at all on mine
<ProGEEK> if my friends boss gave him something, then he gave it to me, i'd thank my friend, not his boss
<ali1234> ProGEEK: non sequitor
<ProGEEK> same concept, i'd contribute back to the parent project
<ali1234> ProGEEK: libhybris has literally nothing to do with cyanogenmod, it isn't made by cyanogen, it isn't developed on by cyanogen
<ali1234> cyanogen would not be interested in the changes that canonical have made to libhybris because they don't even use it
<ProGEEK> i'm failing to see your point ? If ubuntu ports the cyanogenmod base to more devices, wouldnt it only be fair that those be contributed back to the cyanogenmod project that ubuntu touch is based on ?
<starks> hey guys: http://i.imgur.com/X52Sj32.jpg
<ali1234> ProGEEK: the port is ubuntu touch doesn't need cyanogen at all, but cannot be done at all without libhybris
<starks> ubuntu touch on the galaxy s3
<rymate1234> starks, damn you and your armv7 device
<ProGEEK> im not talking about libhybris, where are you getting this from, read what i am saying
<ali1234> ProGEEK: ubuntu has not ported cyanogen to any new devices
 * rymate1234 is stuck on armv6
<ali1234> ProGEEK: they used cyanogen because it already runs on these devices
<ogra_> starks, you got a message there
<rymate1234> ali1234, Ubuntu doesn't NEED cyanogenmod, but they're using it as a base so potentially android devices can run ubuntu easily without having to redo a lot of code
<AlanBell> starks: which precise variant is that?
<starks> AlanBell, d2vzw
<AlanBell> ok, that is already in the !ports factoid starks :)
<rymate1234> !ports
<ubot5> There has been some success with the d2vzw verizon variant of the Galaxy S3. There has been some progress on the Kindle Fire too. Other devices may be ported to, Canonical is not working on them and there is no roadmap or timescale.
<ProGEEK> ogra_, how did things go regarding the accidental leak ?
 * rymate1234 goes
<ogra_> ProGEEK, a;; fine :) thanks for asking
<ogra_> *all
<ProGEEK> glad to hear it, still employed then :p
<ogra_> ProGEEK, we actually talked to the formu guys to keep the thread a little quiet until release
<ogra_> *forum
<ProGEEK> nice move
<ogra_> yeah, dholbach rocks :)
<fackityfack> WOOOOOOOOOOO UBUNTU
<starks> AlanBell, "ported too"
<ogra_> ++
<ProGEEK> starks, how did your port go ?
<AlanBell> starks: well I meant the other type of to as in "porting it to a rasberry pi" (or whatever)
<ogra_> i assume once the ubuntuonair thing is done today we should start a Ports wikipage that links to the different ports
<starks> oh
<starks> ProGEEK, phantom did a good job
<starks> i egged him into a 30 gig sync
<starks> or something
<ogra_> AlanBell, "Other devices may be ported to too" (hehe)
<ProGEEK> lol
<starks> PhantomGamers and hashcode are rockstars
<ProGEEK> right, taking a backup of my configured customized ubuntu
<ali1234> ogra_: how is root filesystem built? do i just need correct repo and debootstrap?
<AlanBell> ubot5: !no ports-#ubuntu-phone is <reply>There has been some success with the d2vzw verizon variant of the Galaxy S3. There has been some progress on the Kindle Fire too. Other devices may be ported to too, Canonical is not working on them and there is no roadmap or timescale.
<ubot5> I'll remember that AlanBell
<ProGEEK> im using phablet-dev-bootstrap, i hope thats the right script ogra_ ?
<ogra_> ali1234, the android part is using the linaro tools to build it, the ubuntu side on top shoould be just debootstrappable
<ogra_> ProGEEK, i guess so
<ali1234> yes, i mean ubuntu part
<ProGEEK> lol ill let the download complete then
<ogra_> rsalveti will be able to answer that in detail
<ali1234> are any packages currently built for x86?
<ogra_> i dont think so but check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview
<starks> how do i ssh into the phone?
<shaneo1> hi guys I have installed the ubuntu preview on my galaxy nexus, it all seems to be working ok, i can make calls and recieve them but there is no sound
<ogra_> see the release notes
<ogra_> they describe ssh'ing
<shaneo1> cant hear anyone
<popey> starks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Accessing_the_device_over_SSH
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-phone to: Discussion for all things regarding Ubuntu for Phones | This channel is logged to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | If nobody is here use http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/mobile | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone | Instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch | Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<ProGEEK> whoops, dont uninstall the qml-phone-shell package
<ProGEEK> you cant re-install it lol
<ali1234> yeah, it does not have the right repo urls
<grizmawe> starks, to ssh onto the phone you just ssh phablet@<ip of phone> - to find the IP "adb root; adb shell; ubuntu_chroot shell; ip addr show
<ProGEEK> right, experiment time, what happens if i dist-upgrade to raring
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> thats brave
<kaleo> ProGEEK: that's going to hurt
<kaleo> :)
<grizmawe> starks, the wiki instructions say to use ifconfig to find IP but on mine ifconfig does not work as /proc/net/dev does not exist
<ProGEEK> i took a nandroid backup
<ProGEEK> im just curious :p
<ogra_> you will need it
<shaneo1> is anyone able to make calls on their phones?
<ProGEEK> whats the point of having it if you dont haxx it :p
<ogra_> shaneo1, everyone with a SIM without PIN
<mutantkeyboard> yes
<shaneo1> i can make calls but cant hear anyone
<grizmawe> shaneo1, yep calls are fine, incoming and outgoing as well as sms
<_max_> Hi there, maybe its a little bit strange to ask this here, but I'd like to install only a primitive ubuntu-server (without GUI, touch-support, etc.) on my nexus7. Is there anywhere an image or a "how-to"
<mutantkeyboard> shaneo1 works fine for me
<ProGEEK> and it begins
<ProGEEK> at this point, it works fine for me
<ProGEEK> in.... 20 minutes, it may not
<ProGEEK> :D
<shaneo1> oh ok, i did check that the sound was not muted :-0
<ProGEEK> i take it that auto brightness doesnt work
<shaneo1> what phone did you flash it to mutantkeyboard
<shaneo1> Gnex or nex4
<ProGEEK> I have byobu on my Ubuntu Phone :p
<ogra_> cool
<baaba> trying to build a c++ app on the phone fails on missing qmake (after installing all build-essential + dpkg stuff)
<baaba> but the only qmake in the arm repositories appears to be for qt4
<ogra_> do you have the phablet PPA enabled ?
<ogra_> (see topic, it is in the release notes)
<baaba> oh do i have to add it on the phone as well?
<baaba> ok i'll check that out, thanks
<mutantkeyboard> ok I have trouble publishing an app on the phone
<bits> what about b2g??
<mutantkeyboard> shaneo1: gnex
<kenz> hi
<Guest19219> huumm, is there a way to remove the PIN from ubuntu mobile ?
<shaneo1> ok thanks. Maybe I had a silent caller this morning then lol
<kenz> when is the ubuntu for mobiles gonna be released
<mutantkeyboard> I try to push an app via QT creator but it doesn't work nor it's shown on the device
<kenz> mm
<ProGEEK> did you go through the setup ?
<AlanBell> kenz: the concept demo was released yesterday, check the topic
<kenz> bt for nexus right
<AlanBell> Guest19219: nope, put the sim in another phone to do that
<mutantkeyboard> ProGEEK: what setup? Devices? Yes I did. Everything is set up. SSH
<grizmawe> mutantkeyboard, if you go to the devices section and press "detect devices" does the form apear? if not then connect via usb - worked for me
<kenz> i ownsony 4.0.4 android mob
<AlanBell> !ports | kenz
<ubot5> kenz: There has been some success with the d2vzw verizon variant of the Galaxy S3. There has been some progress on the Kindle Fire too. Other devices may be ported to too, Canonical is not working on them and there is no roadmap or timescale.
<ProGEEK> so does ctrl+ F10 give you a terminal logged into the phone ?
<Guest19219> ok, thanks !
<ogra_> kenz, then you will have to wait until someone from the community ports it
<kenz> am ready to prot yaar
<kenz> sry port
<mutantkeyboard> yes it says phablet@localhost
<shrewm> hello there, I have a galaxy nexus, installed ubuntu like it is explained on the website and everything was okay. on the terminal I can see "Once completed the device should reboot into Ubuntu" and my phone rebooted but now I just have a black screen and can not go on.
<ogra_> there is an ubuntuonair session today about porting to other devices
<ali1234> ogra_: what's the real ARM cpu requirement on the root filesystem stuff? i heard it won't run on cortex a8?
<shrewm> I wiated for almost 10 minutes now but nothing happens. did somebody notice that too?
<kenz> Hey Alan,ubot5 and ogra_   where to start from...it was easy for me to port Samsung bada 2.0 for WAVE S8500 alone..
<ogra_> shrewm, that happens if your /sdcard folder was full before flashing ... clean it and start over
<ProGEEK> odd, so what does ctrl+F12 do ?
<ogra_> kenz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<AlanBell> ubot5: !no ports-#ubuntu-phone is <reply>There has been some success with the d2vzw verizon variant of the Galaxy S3. There has been some progress on the Kindle Fire too. Other devices may be ported to too, Canonical is not working on them and there is no roadmap or timescale. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<ubot5> I'll remember that AlanBell
<ogra_> ali1234, well, cortex-a8 is usually single core, it will likely run but be slow as molasses
<mutantkeyboard> sorry, found an error. Process crashed, it's app behaviour
<shrewm> ogra_ thanks but I have the 8GB model and I had like ~1 GB used?
<mutantkeyboard> not the bug with connection
<mutantkeyboard> xD
<ProGEEK> oh so issue with your app ?
<mutantkeyboard> yep
<ProGEEK> heh
<mutantkeyboard> I didn't see the issues bar before asking a question ;
<mutantkeyboard> ;)
<ProGEEK> :)
<ali1234> ogra_: so it could run on, say, n900 then, with appropriate kernel?
<ali1234> and probably rebuilt qt5
<mutantkeyboard> but it's problem with XmlListModel it shows it as an error(M300) unknown component .
<ogra_> ali1234, well, depends how you define "run" ... i guess it would boot to a screen after a while but then be really really slow
<ProGEEK> Oh Fab, phablet@dominator:~#
<ProGEEK> changing the hostname doesnt murder it :D
<ogra_> ali1234, the n900 only has 512M, thats pretty tight
<ali1234> ogra_: why does it need to much ram? ;P
<ogra_> because its not yet optimized
<ali1234> all it's doing is showing a bunch of qml
<ProGEEK> distupgrading, phone isnt borked yet...
<ogra_> nice !
<shaneo1> restat it lol
<shaneo1> restart*
<ProGEEK> but if i restart it, it wont work lol
<ProGEEK> :p
<shaneo1> ;-)
<ogra_> who restarts phones anyway
<ProGEEK> exacery
<ProGEEK> wait, temp sensor works ?
<mutantkeyboard> ProGEEK - vi /etc/hostname works on phone?
<shaneo1> i had to with android many times
<ProGEEK> and running hostname
<ProGEEK> i havent rebooted to see if it retains the hostname
<mutantkeyboard> indeed
<ogra_> if you edited the file it should
<mutantkeyboard> at least I managed to remove dummy stuff hahahhaha..... Lola Chang
<ogra_> you dont like her ?
<ProGEEK> yes the temp sensor does work, mine said 49C, not its 48C :D
<ProGEEK> i might
<ProGEEK> if i knew who she was lol
<mutantkeyboard> lol
<ogra_> hehe
<ogra_> give her a call :)
<mutantkeyboard> my wife would kill me ... she is freaking out already complaining that I've been playing with my phone too much ;)
<ProGEEK> haha
<shaneo1> haha... my other half says I should marry mine
<grizmawe> if you do ifconfig from adb shell to find IP does it work for you?
<ProGEEK> isnt it pretty http://imgur.com/2Z2L4rv
<mutantkeyboard> nope
<ProGEEK> terminal window / byobu didnt update with hostname change
<grizmawe> I had to use ip addr show instead - think wiki needs updating
<mutantkeyboard> ip addr doesn't work for me
<grizmawe> "ip addr show" works fine
<kumikumi_> there's currently no terminal app for ubuntu mobile, am I correct?
<grizmawe> just waiting for you to build ;P
<ogra_> kumikumi_, well, there is ssh
<baaba> ogra_: hmm, still no qt5-qmake
<ogra_> nothing that runs on the UI yet though
<baaba> the only qmake is in qt4-qmake
<ProGEEK> the Ubuntu phone has a ipv6-in-ipv4 tunnel adapter ?
<kumikumi_> alright
<ProGEEK> random
<baaba> am i supposed to use that for building on the phone?
<baaba> by "on" i mean literally on the phone
<baaba> as in the entire toolchain itself runs on the phone
<rymate1234> ProGEEK: if not,  apt get one!
<ProGEEK> no, im saying it does!
<ProGEEK> lol
<ProGEEK> sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4
<baaba> which i surmise is the only way to build native code right now in the absence of a cross-compiling toolchain
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> the SDK does cross compilation by default
<NameX> is it possible to install ubuntu phone with CWM ?
<ProGEEK> wait wait wait, my phone is connected via my ipv6 router, AWESOME
<baaba> are you sure? when i choose build & install c++ project on ubuntu device, it does everything on the phone
<ProGEEK> NameX, yes, but its slow, and manual
<ProGEEK> (The install process, not the installed image)
<NameX> So i should use ubuntu recovery ?
<ProGEEK> ubuntu recovery is cwm
<ProGEEK> just modified slightly isnt it ?
<NameX> so whats the difference ?
<rymate1234> Yes
<NameX> ho ok
<ProGEEK> autodeploy is new yes ?
<rymate1234> It's Cwm with an Ubuntu background
<NameX> so i have to flash recovery
<NameX> then install zip file ?
<ProGEEK> really ? mine still has the CWM background lol
<ProGEEK> no
<mutantkeyboard> I have CWM
<NameX> default cwm ?
<ogra_> baaba, there should be some info in the appdev guidelines
<ProGEEK> you have to fastboot flash boot, recover and system, then boot to recovery and flash phablet zip
<ProGEEK> then wipe data and cache, then reboot
<baaba> ok, i'll check those out
<ProGEEK> use the installer, it'll give you less headaches
<ogra_> (i just heard that some of the devs use it the same way)
<ogra_> so it must be possible :)
<mutantkeyboard> ProGEEK: how on earth did you change that name of the localhost ... I tried editing hosts file, but it didn't work as I expected... it multiplied itself million times
<ProGEEK> whats that ogra_  ?
<ali1234> i can't even run qt creato any more since i installed ubuntu-sdk
<ProGEEK> i dont use vi
<ogra_> ProGEEK, buiolding your apps natively
<ProGEEK> ah
<ali1234> well, i can run it, but i can't use it because it says "plugin errors" and has no toolchains available
<ali1234> so it's now a bloated text editor
<NameX> ProGEEK fastboot flash command for boot then recover then system ?
<ProGEEK> ali1234, you are missing a library
<ali1234> probably
<mutantkeyboard> ali1234: sudo apt-get install libbotan-1.10-0
<NameX> then fastboot boot command for recovery ?
<mutantkeyboard> that was my problem
<ProGEEK> the one it says is missing, its in the apt repos
<ProGEEK> yeah that one
<ali1234> trying...
<starks> i'm really confused at what kind of apps i can run... qt, web, and armhf/armel repos are equal citizens?
<ProGEEK> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ProGEEK> here goes, do i dare reboot ?
<ali1234> yep, works now
<grizmawe> ali1234, libbotan-1.10-0 is missing from the deps. just install it and then restart qtcreator
<ProGEEK> rebooting....
<mutantkeyboard> starks: you can choose whatever technology you want. It works the very same way as on ubuntu dekstop
<ProGEEK> heh broken :D
<NameX> i dont understand why use boot and system thing ... never saw that on install helper ...
<grizmawe> ProGEEK, as long as there is no smoke you are ok :D
<ProGEEK> no smoke, black screen
<ali1234> "no valid kits found"
<ali1234> even desktop qt not available
<ogra_> starks, armel isnt supported in ubuntu
<ogra_> only armhf
<mutantkeyboard> NameX: you usually don't see it because in android it's packed in .zip file.
<bjaanes> Im missing some project templates (notably Qt Quick UI) in qtcreator.
<ProGEEK> Hung: Calling UBUNTU init...
<starks> mutantkeyboard, does x get installed if it's needed <__<
<mutantkeyboard> hmmm ... didn't see it yet... let me see
<ProGEEK> ali1234, remove ~/.config/QtConfig* or whatevery the file and folder is called, then try starting it again
<baaba> ogra_: is there supposed to be a cross-compiling kit for qt creator somewhere?
<NameX> mutantkeyboard: so for installing ubuntu i HAVE TO do boot, recover system
<ogra_> baaba, it should be in the SDK
<ProGEEK> err
<NameX> ?
<ProGEEK> ~/.QtProject*
<Streamstormer> linux&66/ubu
<ali1234> ProGEEK: no such file
<ProGEEK> its a folder
<Streamstormer> ups fc
<mutantkeyboard> you have to fatsboot system.img recovery.img and boot.img yes
<ali1234> ProGEEK: it's in .config
<baaba> hmm ok
<ProGEEK> oh yes, my bad
<baaba> i'll dig around then
<mutantkeyboard> and then fastboot -w phablet.zip or whatever it's called
<shaneo1> anyone know the phablet password
<ali1234> and it made no difference
<bjaanes> Im missing some project templates (notably Qt Quick UI) in qtcreator.  Anyone got any idea how to fix this?
<mutantkeyboard> shaneo1 : phablet
<shaneo1> hehe that was easy :-)
<shaneo1> thx
<mutantkeyboard> np
<ali1234> necessitas came back tho
<NameX> ok so on MAC command is ./fastboot flash bootXXX.img etc ?
<mutantkeyboard> yep
<mutantkeyboard> I am on mac
<ProGEEK> ok time to recovery
<NameX> ok fine doing it
<mutantkeyboard> yep, I tried to install xorg ... crashes the phone
<vikewoods> why fastboot devices didn't show my device ? (
<mutantkeyboard> adb devices
<shaneo1> did you remember sudo
<vikewoods> yep
<ProGEEK> ok so dist-upgrade doesnt work
<NameX> it says : nknown partition 'quantal-preinstalled-system-armel+mako.img'
<ProGEEK> lol
<ProGEEK> flashboot flash boot quantal-preinstalled-system-armel+mako.img
<shaneo1> oh dear, never mine
<Gr0tB4gz> anyone installed it on Galaxy s3??
<mutantkeyboard> image isn't ready yet
<AlanBell> !ports | Gr0tB4gz
<ubot5> Gr0tB4gz: There has been some success with the d2vzw verizon variant of the Galaxy S3. There has been some progress on the Kindle Fire too. Other devices may be ported to too, Canonical is not working on them and there is no roadmap or timescale. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<ProGEEK> "to too:"
<ProGEEK> -:
<ProGEEK> :p
<Gr0tB4gz> AlanBell: thanks bro
<ogra_> hehe
<NameX> sending 'boot' (115776 KB)... OKAY writing 'boot'... FAILED (remote: size too large)
<NameX> what that mean ?
<AlanBell> I was wondering if I could add a "two" in as well somehow
<ogra_> HAHA
<NameX> that i dont have enough space ?
<ProGEEK> you are flashing the wrong file
<mutantkeyboard> indeed
<ogra_> NameX, might be that your /sdcard folder was full in android before you started
<ogra_> try to clean it
<ProGEEK> flashboot flash boot quantal-preinstalled-boot-armel+mako.img
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> yeah, wrong file would also be an issue :P
<ProGEEK> he tried to flash the system image to the boot part :p
<jonpa> any hope that ubuntu would be available for devices with less than 512mb of ram?
<NameX> lol
<ogra_> jonpa, unlikely
<NameX> i followed what u said :D [12:17] <ProGEEK> flashboot flash boot quantal-preinstalled-system-armel+mako.img
<ProGEEK> i copied and asted what you put previously correcting your syntax
<ogra_> s/flashboot/fastboot/
<ProGEEK> i wasnt checking you had the right image
<NameX> so flash boot boot.img
<NameX> then flash system.img
<NameX> then flash recover.img ?
<ProGEEK> syntax is, fastboot flash PARTITION IMAGE
<ProGEEK> so
<ProGEEK> fastboot flash boot bootimg.img
<ProGEEK> fastboot flash recovery recoveryimg.img
<ProGEEK> fastboot flash system systemimg.img
<ProGEEK> *checks
<NameX> HAAA
<NameX> lol
<ProGEEK> yup, didnt F that one up
<NameX> ok try it
<digitalfiz> anyone running ubuntu    on the nexus 10 in here?
<vikewoods> why fastboot cant see my device ? =((
<ProGEEK> no <512MB ram ogra_ ?
<ogra_> ProGEEK, i doubt it
<mutantkeyboard> vikewoods: did you enable USB debugging?
<ProGEEK> but but but....  i want Ubuntu Touch on my toaster :(
<mutantkeyboard> hahahahahaha
<ogra_> that will be enough to run the system, but not a single app
<ogra_> (512M that is)
<ProGEEK> so.. no Toast.qml ? :(
<vikewoods> mutantkeyboard Yes (
<ogra_> below i woudl doubt the system even works usable
<ProGEEK> how about BurntToast.qml ?
<NameX> ok it worked
<mutantkeyboard> what version of android do you have?
<NameX> so know what i have to do ?
<ProGEEK> reboot into recovery, wipe data and cache
<mainerror> Oh no! So no Nexus S support then.
<NameX> wipe data/factory partition ? and wipe cache partition ?
<ProGEEK> yes
<ProGEEK> wait, what is your device ?
<vikewoods> 4.1.2
<ProGEEK> ah mako, nevermind.
<ProGEEK> after you have wiped
<ProGEEK> without rebooting
<NameX> i m ready
<vikewoods> gt-i9100
<ProGEEK> adb push quantal-preinstalled-armel+mako.zip /sdcard/0/
<mutantkeyboard> there is no image for gt-i9100
<mutantkeyboard> as far as i know
<NameX> ive already put it on
<NameX> both zip file
<ProGEEK> then adb push quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip /sdcard/0/
<mutantkeyboard> i screwed up the phone
<ogra_> vikewoods, you will have to wait until someone ported it to gt-i9100
<ProGEEK> ok install both zips then
<NameX> which one first ?
<ProGEEK> i dont think the order matters
<NameX> ok
<ProGEEK> i did mako first, then phablet
<ProGEEK> but if it doesnt work, reboot into recovery, wipe cache and data again, then flash in the opposite order lol
<NameX> lol
<mutantkeyboard> recovery doesnt work
<NameX> i did other first
<NameX> lol
<mutantkeyboard> anymore
<mainerror> ogra_: Seriously mate, I a lot of respect for you. Sitting in here all day and answering the same question again and again and again ... :)
<mutantkeyboard> it shows like isntalling image, but it has gone out of bounds
<NameX> we ll see if it changes somethings ;)
<ProGEEK> did you kill your recovery mutantkeyboard ?
<mutantkeyboard> indeed
<mainerror> s/I a/I have a/
<vikewoods> ok, but why fastboot didn't detect device ((
<ogra_> mainerror, 8 years of training :)
<ProGEEK> after you have applied those zips NameX reboot
<NameX> ok i ll
<mutantkeyboard> Device detected as /sbin/sh: getprop: not found
<mutantkeyboard> Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<NameX> and after that its good ?
<ProGEEK> mutantkeyboard, yeah cant run the script from recovery or fastboot
<ProGEEK> should be NameX
<mainerror> ogra_: Been a tech supporter? :)
<NameX> ok ty guy i ll tell you if it works for me ;)
<mutantkeyboard> adb recognizes device in recovery, but phablet-flash doesn't work
<ogra_> mainerror, ubuntu developer :)
<mainerror> Oh, right. :)
<ProGEEK> mutantkeyboard, try reflashing the zips
<ogra_> but yeah, i have been tech supporter in another life before
<ProGEEK> ogra_, and lack of a shotgun
<ogra_> yeah, not that easy in germany :)
<mutantkeyboard> zips? but I used only phablet-flash 0b
<mutantkeyboard> -b
<mainerror> Oh you're a neighbor then.
<ProGEEK> mutantkeyboard, in your downloads folder on your pc, you will have a phablet-flash dir
<mutantkeyboard> oh yes, found them in DL's
<mutantkeyboard> yes
<ogra_> mainerror, Kassel
<ProGEEK> push them to your device using adb (scroll up, you will see what i said earlier)
<mainerror> ogra_: Austria, Graz
<Vilsafur> mainerror  : did you try on a Nexus S ?
<ProGEEK> then you can reflash them in recovery
<ProGEEK> How you getting on NameX ?
<ogra_> ah, yeah "neighbor" :)
<mainerror> Vilsafur: Nope, but given that 512 MB RAM is an absolute minimum to run only the system I'd say it is quite a no go.
<NameX> yes
<mutantkeyboard> wait, but I have to put the device in bootloader for flashing recovery first?
<NameX> restarting
<ProGEEK> cant you get into recovery at all ?
<NameX> it worked ty !!
<defcon8808> i have Motorola XOOM tablet. i modified ro.build.product="wingray" to "manta" in build.prop. then i execute "phablet-flash" command. What are you think about?
<mutantkeyboard> no, i can get to bootloader
<ProGEEK> np NameX
<Vilsafur> mainerror : ok
<ProGEEK> ok follow my instructions I gave NameX
<mutantkeyboard> recovery shows like restoring image, and then it goes off the bounds
<mutantkeyboard> and it's stuck there
<mutantkeyboard> i tried to do a phablet-flash again
<mutantkeyboard> but it didn't work
<mainerror> Watching the mailing list is quite funny. Like one of the latest emails.
<ProGEEK> read my last
<mutantkeyboard> I hope I didn't kill devices
<ProGEEK> reflash all 3 images using fastboot
<ProGEEK> then try recovery
<mutantkeyboard> ok, I'll give it a try
<ProGEEK> if you can get to recovery, then push the zips, wipe data and cache, apply the zips then reboot
<ProGEEK> ogra_, you handle any docs ?
<ogra_> ProGEEK, docs ?
<ProGEEK> yes, any of the installer docs on the wiki
<Vilsafur> mainerror : where are you see " 512 MB RAM is an absolute minimum to run only the system" ?
<ogra_> its a wiki, everyone can handle them :)
<ProGEEK> might be an idea to copy and paste my instructions for a backup "Manual", "Broken" method
<ogra_> and no, thats more dholbach's area
<ProGEEK> heh
<ProGEEK> right well i'll brb, i need cancer
<mutantkeyboard> ProGEEK: I did fastboot all 3 files, what to do with zip? I have 2 do i adb push on device?
<ogra_> ProGEEK, good idea !
<ProGEEK> yeah push then to the device
<mutantkeyboard> both?
 * ogra_ rolls one
<ProGEEK> adb push quantal-preinstalled-armel+mako.zip /sdcard/0/
<Renpt0> Hey everyone
<ProGEEK> yup
<ProGEEK> also, wipe data, and wipe cache
<mutantkeyboard> ok let's see
<ProGEEK> to be safe
<Renpt0> I want to ask you, is the ubuntu on the iphone worth it?
<ProGEEK> i'll brb in 5
<Renpt0> To remove the ios?
<ProGEEK> pm me if you get stuck
<mutantkeyboard> yes
<mainerror> Vilsafur: https://gist.github.com/mainerror/5012867
<mutantkeyboard> ok, got recovery back
<starks> Renpt0, replacing ios is impossible
<Renpt0> Can you show me apreview?
<mutantkeyboard> starks: not true
<Renpt0> Why?
<Renpt0> That's what I thought
<Renpt0> :D
<ProGEEK> 3gs maybe, probably not enough ram
<ProGEEK> anyway - afk
<Renpt0> Nothing is impossible bro , you just need to find the key
<mutantkeyboard> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yO2KQHkt4A
<starks> there's not enough low-level access
<Renpt0> Have someone tierd the ubuntu yet?
<mutantkeyboard> planetBeing made it possible with iPhone 3G
<vibhav> Oh yes
<mutantkeyboard> though nobody tried to play with the newer versions
<vibhav> I have one
<bjaanes> Im missing some project templates (notably Qt Quick UI) in qtcreator.  Anyone got any idea how to fix this?
<vibhav> mutantkeyboard: Doctor mean Ubuntu Phone is working on the iPhone 3G?
<Renpt0> Vibhav: how is the the version of the new ubuntu on the phone?
<Renpt0> Because my iphone's new ios is crazy
<mainerror> I reckon a "Known Ports" wiki page would be useful eh?
<mutantkeyboard> oh yes
<mutantkeyboard> that's pretty impossible at the moment
<mutantkeyboard> :D
<mutantkeyboard> sorry I missed the question completely
<Vilsafur> mainerror : ok thenks
<Vilsafur> mainerror : ok thanks
<Renpt0> Ok :(
<Renpt0> So what are you guys option about ubuntu on phone?
<ProGEEK> i wonder if i can mount nfs
<mainerror> Renpt0: So far it's a brilliant developer preview.
<mutantkeyboard> ProGEEK: done
<ProGEEK> reboot and see if it goes
<Renpt0> mainerror: Have you teird it yet? If so can you send me a preview?
<mutantkeyboard> it's weird. all of my android stuff is still there including ROM xD
<AlanBell> mainerror: feel free to edit the ports page, it is a wiki
<mainerror> Granted, I'm a bit biased but still.
<mutantkeyboard> ProGEEK: yes it worked
<mutantkeyboard> booted up
<ProGEEK> you're welcome :D
<mutantkeyboard> thanks man ...
<mainerror> Renpt0: What do you mean?
<Renpt0> mainerror: I mean have you teird the ubuntu on the phone, and if so can you show me how it look like and give me a rate of 1-10?
<mainerror> AlanBell: I know, I was just not sure whether I should create a new page for that or edit the ports page. :)
<shaneo1> great phone calls are working for me :-)  just a shame mobile 3G broadband don't :-(
<ProGEEK> no to nfs, yes to cifs/smb
<ProGEEK> lets see if i can play videos off my server
<hj> shaneo1, what phone are you using?
<shaneo1> gnex
<mainerror> Renpt0: Yes, I've tried it. It is a 10 from my perspective. There are a lot of YouTube videos on Ubuntu Touch already, might want to check them out.
<hj> I have LG Nexus 4 and no GSM connectivity, any tips to get it to work?
<Renpt0> mainerror: thanks bro, I will check them out right now ;)
<Renpt0> Can someone give me a youtube username, just got mine killed after someone hacking it and closing the account... :/
<xsoh> Is there a way to flash it on nexus 7 3g?
<grizmawe> hj, do you have a sim password?
<ProGEEK> segfault :(
<mainerror> Renpt0: You don't need an account to watch YouTube videos.
<ogra_> xsoh, same way as for all other nexus7 ?
<Renpt0> mainerror: I know ;), I am a youtube celeb :D
<hj> grizmawe, default pin code
<xsoh> it didn't work...it says Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<Renpt0> Mainerror: was before after getting hacked and removed from youtube :(
<kyler084> hi
<kyler084> anytime today that the porting guide will be coming out ?
<kyler084> ?
<ProGEEK> hahaha playing an MP4 file off the NAS via smbfs
<ogra_> xsoh, is the bootloader already unlocked ?
<mutantkeyboard> ProGEEK  -> can't install anything anymore   Temporary failure resolving 'ports.ubuntu.com'
<grizmawe> hj, you need to remove the password - put it in another mobile to remove it.
<xsoh> ogra_, yes...i had installed ubuntu on nexus 7 then I fall back to andtoid..now I would like to flash the new phontab but couldn't do it
<hj> grizmawe, thanks for the tip
<grizmawe> hj, np
<ProGEEK> mutantkeyboard, reconnect to wifi
<kyler084> any time in which porting guid will be coming online guys ?
<kyler084> ?
<kyler084> ?
<ProGEEK> ogra_, playing over the network: http://imgur.com/xhgANlv
<ogra_> kyler084, after the ubuntuonair session
<kyler084> when that ?
<mutantkeyboard> i did but this seems to be a problem with the router :/
<NameX> ProGEEK is you ubuntu really slow ?
<ogra_> ProGEEK, haha, awesome !
<shaneo1> Rhythmbox for Phones, could be good right now :-)
<Renpt0> ProGEEK: Good job bro :D
<kyler084> orga_, whens that ?
<ProGEEK> NameX, not at all
<ProGEEK> does after i leave apps open
<ogra_> kyler084, see the porting wikipage
<NameX> mine is rly slow
<ogra_> !porting
<ogra_> !ports
<ubot5> There has been some success with the d2vzw verizon variant of the Galaxy S3. There has been some progress on the Kindle Fire too. Other devices may be ported to too, Canonical is not working on them and there is no roadmap or timescale. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<ogra_> ah
<kyler084> orga_, okay
<mainerror> xsoh: Did the same thing like you.
<ProGEEK> ok what about mp3's...
<mutantkeyboard> ProGEEK: this is a shitty router. it plays up sometimes when it comes to DHCP pool
<mainerror> I had Ubuntu installed on my N7 and the went back to Android.
<mutantkeyboard> now works
<mainerror> Now I'm on Ubuntu Touch.
<AlanBell> mainerror: feel free to edit that page or create a new one, if someone doesn't like it they can undo it or improve it
<ProGEEK> heh
<ProGEEK> gotta love crappy routers
<mainerror> AlanBell: Fair enough. :)
<mutantkeyboard> heheheh ... yeah, but this iz ZTE
<icarus49> hi eveyboy :D
<mutantkeyboard> hahahaha
<xsoh> mainerror, is your nexus 7 3g?
<ProGEEK> yup, playing the NCIS theme song :D
<mainerror> No, but there should be no difference.
<ProGEEK> so mp3's work
<ProGEEK> divx doesnt
<mutantkeyboard> via network or natively on device?
<ProGEEK> lets try my mp4 copy of the star trek movie
<NameX> omg cant power it anymore ...
<ProGEEK> well, natively on the device, but the source file in on the network
<icarus49> How can i accept a host key on nexus 4 if i don't have adb installed ?
<ProGEEK> NameX, hold down the power button till its completely off, then power it back on
<xsoh> mainerror, I think there is...I found some people had the same problem..all of them using n7 3g
<NameX> thats what i m trying but ... nothing happen
<ProGEEK> damn, sound, no video
<icarus49> How can i accept a host key on nexus 4 if i don't have adb installer ?
<NameX> ok thats good
<NameX> is that normal that i have some contact ?
<ProGEEK> yes NameX
<NameX> lol with sms etc
<hj> NameX, yep, read release notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<oddjobz> Hey guys, anyone know if there's a way to load the current preview onto a 'google nexus S' .. (I currently get "Device detected as crespo" "Unsupported device, autodetect fails device") ??
<ProGEEK> ok with anything that requires buffering too much, it wont play video
<hj> NameX, there is also info how to remove those
<ogra_> oddjobz, nx S doesnt have enough ram i fear
<oddjobz> Ah, bugger .. :(
<ogra_> err
<Jbmild> Hi guys
<ProGEEK> haha im loving this
<Jbmild> pushing /home/myuser/Downloads/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstall-phablet-armhf.zip to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<Jbmild> how long is that supposed to take?
<ProGEEK> 5-10 mins
<Jbmild> I have no progress bar and no prompt if I want to continue
<NameX> omg i thought 2G worked
<oddjobz> agra :: seriously, 1G RAM isn't enough ????
<NameX> so this ubuntu version doest allow to call or send sms ?
<Jbmild> any way of seeing how much it's "pushed"
<ProGEEK> it does NameX, unless your sim has a pin on it
<ogra_> oddjobz, hmm, seems i mixed that up, does it actually have 1G ?
<ProGEEK> no Jbmild
<ogra_> i thought crespo is 512
<Jbmild> @ProGEEK thanks
<NameX> you mean my sim shouldnt have pin code on it ?
<grizmawe> oddjobz, nexus S has 512Mb ram
<oddjobz> ogra_ :: just checked on my apps page, 80k used from 0.98G ....
<ProGEEK> if your sim has a pin code on it, it wont work, cause there is no way to unlock the sim yet
<NameX> LoL !!!
<grizmawe> NameX, yep you need to remove sim pin (put it in another phone)
<NameX> fuck how can i remove it ?
<NameX> LoL
<ProGEEK> yeah what grizmawe said
<NameX> nooooooooo ;)
<ProGEEK> lol
<Tm_T> NameX: language please
<grizmawe> NameX, if no other phone then I guess reinstall android and redo you last hours tinkering - good practice :(
<ProGEEK> but yes it works, i been sending and receiving texts all day
<NameX> Tm_T sry ;)
<ProGEEK> followed closly by replies saying "Who is this?" lol
<gnagno> hello all
<ogra_> oddjobz, werid, the specs for crespo say 512M everywhere
<rymate1234> Lol
<NameX> grizmawe yep i ll do that i think
<ProGEEK> im getting pretty fluent with flashing my phone lol
<Jbmild> @ProGEEK what Network service provider are you using?
<gnagno> I have a simple question, if I will install ubuntu mobile on my galaxy nexus via clockwork recovery, will the installation overwrite clockwork recovery as well? will I be still able to use clockwork?
<ProGEEK> Jbmild, im in New Zealand, so Telecom New Zealand
<mainerror> oddjobz, ogra_ : Could be swap as well.
<ogra_> yeah
<ProGEEK> gnagno, it installs a modified version of CWM
<mainerror> It should be 512 MB.
<vikewoods> to gnagno yes
<ProGEEK> so yes you can still use it
<oddjobz> ogra_ :: sorry, I'm telling porkies, that's 1G of internal storage .. looks like "RAM" is actually 350Mb
<NameX> So i have to download factory android version on ubuntu website then do flash command ?
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<grizmawe> oddjobz, its 512 but 128Mb given to GPU
<mainerror> oddjobz: That's currently free RAM. :)
<ogra_> oddjobz, that wont work
<ProGEEK> right, time to find the background and see if it can be changed
<gnagno> that's great... so I can simply install ubuntu mobile, then boot again in recovery and simply flash android back?
<ProGEEK> hope its not hard coded
<ProGEEK> yep gnagno, in a nutshell
<oddjobz> ogra_ :: so I guess Android has it's advantages then ... :)
<mainerror> Not free ... available I meant ...
<gnagno> thank you ProGEEK and vikewoods going to download all the stuff now :D
<ProGEEK> what i did was, when i had Android on it, i took a backup of the Android rom
<ProGEEK> then installed ubuntu touch
<ogra_> oddjobz, well, ubuntu touch is in its very early stages, nothing is optimized for ram usage etc
<ogra_> though i doubt we'll ever officially support 512M devices
<ProGEEK> then rebooted into recovery and backed that up too, so now i can use the backup recovery to switch between Ubuntu Touch and CM10.1
<mainerror> oddjobz: Well Android has been around since 2005. Ubuntu Touch since yesterday.
<grizmawe> oddjobz, once ubuntu touch is released the code will be better optimised and then may well be usable on nexus S
<grizmawe> oddjobz, it is currently full of debug symbols etc
<ProGEEK> ogra_, like Cyanogenmod, you can be sure, people will rewrite and trim the fat :)
<oddjobz> grizmawe :: :) sure, however in the meantime, I have a spare S, but there's no way I'm trying this on my '4' ...
<ProGEEK> who knows, they might get it useable
<mainerror> Well the idea has been around since 2005, the system itself since 2008 ...
<ogra_> ProGEEK, thats the purpose ;)
<Jbmild> @oddjobz why no way you trying it on your 4"?
<ProGEEK> oddjobz, runs a dream on the 4
<ogra_> oddjobz, why not ?
<ProGEEK> like... slicker than snot on a doorknob
<oddjobz> I'm quite happy with Android on my 4, i.e. happy it always works ...
<ogra_> just do a backup and if you dont like it, restore
<ProGEEK> i need a new analogy...
<grizmawe> oddjobz, im using it on my galaxy nexus - my only phone. I can make and receive calls, send SMS. all I need while I develop some apps
<mainerror> The Nexus series is a developer reference series, you can go back to Android at any time without any issues.
<toXel> hey guys! short question: will the N7 get the same tablet interface like the N10 just with a smaller interface size?
<Jbmild> @grizmawe did you need to unlock the bootloader AND root it?
<ProGEEK> toXel, probably
<Jbmild> or is a simple bootloader unlock enough
<ogra_> toXel, will ? it doesn already
<oddjobz> Ok, tvm.
<ProGEEK> Jbmild, just bootloader
<Jbmild> I'm having trouble believing it's still busy pushing the zip file
<jounih> grizmawe: what kind of battery life you getting?
<ogra_> toXel, or do you refer to the n7 desktop image ?
<toXel> nope touch
<grizmawe> Jbmild, yep but was already done in my case. The instructions on the wiki are accurate and easy :)
<ogra_> toXel, touch is the same on all devices that are currently supported
<ProGEEK> Gonna play my SameGame port :)
<Jbmild> nevermind I decided to strace the push process it's still writing :-(
<grizmawe> Jbmild, galaexy nexus has always been a dev phone so no difficulty in unlocking just select it from the recovery menu IIRC
<Jbmild> Guess I just need get even more patience.
<ProGEEK> need to fix the ui me thinks
<mainerror> grizmawe: I envy you. Can't wait to get my ThinkPad sold so I can buy a GN.
<macnoob> good morning!  Does anyone have experience with installing Ubuntu Mobile on their GNex from OSX?
<grizmawe> Jbmild, overnight I left it off charge and had 86% this morning so about the same as android
<ogra_> macnoob, i heard someone say last night that he made it working but had to compile fastboot and adb first
<mainerror> Oh hai! Just found a bug. :D
<ProGEEK> Compiling? nooooooooo
<macnoob> gotcha.... looks like im installing ubuntu on my mac first!
<grizmawe> macnoob, you can install from OSX manually using fastboot to push the images. ProGEEK has been coaching this morning :)
<Jaffa> <sigh /> Can we have a separate mailing list for development vs. users? I don't have a phone compatible with the pre-release image. Nor am I going to go and buy one. So don't want to be spammed about using it on Verizon (not in the US) Galaxy S3 (not got an Android phone)
<mainerror> Added a "Known Ports" section to the porting page.
<mainerror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<mainerror> If you guys find a port, just add it to that list.
<ogra_> ++
<Jbmild> OK rebooted phone now trying to push again while running via sudo
<ogra_> mainerror, there seems to be a separate page in the works that goes live later today i just heard
<webe> GS3 running a port - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39299-romwip-ubuntu-touch-on-d2vzw-dev-previewphantom-022213/
<grizmawe> damn I should be working instead of in here and writing apps
<icarus49> i need to help ,guys
<icarus49> i don't have have adb installer
<icarus49> so can i have another way to accpect host key on my nexus 4?
<k1l> icarus49: you mean you have no adb on your ubuntu computer? which ubuntu do you have?
<Jbmild> stupid windows-type problem I just needed to restart the damn adb services it seems
<Ivanka> hi ogra
<Jbmild> @icarus you need to install adb first
<icarus49> yes
<icarus49> the lastest ubuntu
<ProGEEK> damn score wont update :(
<icarus49> because i run ubuntu os on vmware :D
 * ogra_ hugs Ivanka 
<Jbmild> @icarus sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools
<dank101> Yo
<shaneo1> icarus49 : follow this page and you shouldn't go wrong https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Jbmild> @icarus sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot.
<jounih> icarus49: it'll be fine on vmware
<Jbmild> @icarus or follow Shane01's advice
<Jbmild> I'm doing it in a VM via Fedora19 in Gnome Boxes, shouldn't matter if it's in a VM just make sure USB devices are shared between physicial and virtual
<icarus49> thank you very much man
<icarus49> iwill try :D
<mainerror> Added the GSIII port to that list.
<ProGEEK> SameGame 2.0 :D http://imgur.com/MVgtzUS
<mainerror> ogra_: Oh I see, well 'till then we'll have a list which we can link to.
<ogra_> yeah
<Toby_> Hi im bit confused .. which image file needs to be downloaded to install ubuntu on my galaxy nexus
<Toby_> ?
<shaneo1> ok just made a call to a client of mine and almost burnt my ear cos the screen doesn't black out whilst making call, I should limit calls to 5 minutes not 30.... lol
<NameX> ProGEEK what mean adb reboot-bootloader ? i can do it manuelly when i power no ?
<ProGEEK> haha
<mainerror> Toby_: Use the toolkit for that, it'll fetch the necessary files for you.
<ProGEEK> whut ?
<Toby_> quantal-preinstalled-system-armel+maguro.img
<Toby_> ?
<NameX> i want to put android back and it says that i have to do command adb reboot-bootloader
<mainerror> Toby_: Yea, the GN is codenamed maguro.
<NameX> thats the same that power with volum + & - & power on no ?
<Toby_> and quantal-preinstalled-system-armel+maguro.img.md5sum
<Toby_> both this files are required right ..?
<ProGEEK> on your pc, with the cable plugged in, run adb reboot bootloader
<ProGEEK> hrm, keyboard doesnt go away when switching screens
<dank101> BUG ALERT
<dank101> SOUND THE ALARMS
 * popey changes the bulb
<grizmawe> ProGEEK, no - need to swipe down at its edge
<ProGEEK> i know how to dismiss it, i just thought it would automatically
<grizmawe> popey, aww funniest scene from all red dwarf episodes :D
<ProGEEK> ok time to switch back to CM10.1
<ProGEEK> brb, needa reload unity
<dank101> it is CM
<dank101> modified CM
<mutantkeyboard> barebones of cm
<dank101> exactly
<NameX> it says flashboot not found
<ogra_> dank101, yeah, else HW support woudl suck
<NameX> maybe line in .sh not good for mac os ?
<ogra_> NameX, its fastboot, not flashboot
<mutantkeyboard> NameX: what device do you try to flash?
<dank101> i can port this to ANY device with CM on it already
<zAo^2> I wonder if a future release of Ubuntu (desktop) will ever use SurfaceFlinger :)
<NameX> i m trying to go back to android
<vibhav> ogra_: You're still handling these people? :)
<ogra_> dank101, well, no, you need to port the ubuntu CM layer
<ogra_> vibhav, sure
<dank101> That too
<mutantkeyboard> NameX: you have to download factory image for your device and use fastboot flash-all
<NameX> this line doesnt work in flash-all.sh fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-mako-makoz10o.img
 * vibhav hugs ogra_ 
<ogra_> dank101, but yeah, once you have done that it will work on any device CM works on too
 * ogra_ hugs vibhav 
<NameX> i tried to put ./ before fastboot but nothing
<mutantkeyboard> don't run flash-all.sh
<dank101> Sudo fastboot
<schasch> hi, does someone know in what file  the wpa-password are stored in? I do want to enter all my looong passwords simple with 'vi' by ssh.
<mutantkeyboard> ./fastboot flash-all system.img recovery.img boot.img
<NameX> thats what they say on ubuntu install site
<mutantkeyboard> ignore that, you need to follow Andorid install guide
<grizmawe> schasch, no idea but they are likely hashed anyway
<dank101> how many people actually HAVE ubuntu touch working
<popey> o/
<ogra_> schasch, it uses network-manager, just look up docs how to do it ....
<ali1234> i had it working
<dank101> Had?
<ogra_> schasch, doesnt differ from NM on a PC
<schasch> grizmawe :  thanks
<schasch> ogra_ : OK, have to look at it....
<ProGEEK> stupid laptop
<grizmawe> schasch, found it: sudo /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/<SID name>
<grizmawe> schasch, and the psk is plain text
<romain__> Hi, two naive questions : can you backup/restore your app's data while restoring Android afer trying ubuntu touch ?
<NameX> mutantkeyboard: their .sh doesnt work on mac :(
<grizmawe> schasch, in theory create 1 of these files for each connection. Not tried though :)
<ali1234> romain__: use carbon
<ali1234> it doesn't backup everything but it's the best there is
<mainerror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1131722
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1131722 in Ubuntu "Touch keyboard won't hide when unlocking device" [Undecided,New]
<mainerror> Can anyone confirm this?
<romain__> ali1234: ok it's a titanium backup like?
<ProGEEK> grizmawe, phablet-network-setup will copy your current network setup to the device
<ali1234> romain__: yes but does not need root
<ProGEEK> ubuntu only afaik
<romain__> cool
<NameX> ProGEEK could you help me to go back to android pls ? :D
<ProGEEK> did you back up your rom ?
<NameX> i download img from google like they say on site
<ProGEEK> so just follow their instructions
<romain__> 2nde navie question Does it break the warranty ?
<NameX> Restoring Android part
<grizmawe> mainerror, yep - confirmed ill add my confirmation to the bug report
<NameX> but when i launch flash-all.sh that doesn't work
<ProGEEK> what happens
<mainerror> Oh just observed something I should add to the bug report.
<NameX> ok i found the error
<dholbach> →→ http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/02/taking-ubuntu-touch-to-new-levels/ ←←
<NameX> ty anyway ;)
 * mainerror hugs dholbach 
<zedd> hey all.. i just got it running a few hours ago.. i cleared all the dummy data and stuff.. now im trying to figure out how to get my 1k+ contacts from gmail into my phone... anyone know how to do this?
 * dholbach hugs mainerror back :)
<icarus49> My computer can't connect to the phone
<icarus49> I use Ubuntu on vmware
<romain__> So there is no way to like make a ghost image of your current android (with all the data that come with) and restore it ?
<grizmawe> schasch, confirmed the bug
<Jbmild> @romain there are a couple of utilityes out there to do exactly that
<icarus49> when i run adb devices it has error: device not founf ? How can i do ?
<Jbmild> @romain have a look at http://www.mediafire.com/?bcsg3s9gcw23c9a
<mainerror> grizmawe: Thanks.
<ogra_> zedd, see the topic, its in the release notes
<romain__> Jbmild: (wow .exe ?!) but thanks
<NameX> icarus49 if you have nexus juste use pdanet to get driver ok
<hj> zedd, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Contacts, can you create a csv file out of them which you upload to phone?
<ProGEEK> my eyes are burning =/
<zedd> ya i tried that
<zedd> but the problem is google allows exporting with 3 formats
<zedd> but none of them are compliant with the format in data.csv
<mainerror> ProGEEK: Quit looking at the sun ...
<ProGEEK> its like.. 1:44 am lol
<zedd> and if i have to manually do the whole file... it kind of defeats the whole purpose
<mainerror> Well then the moon.
<schasch> icarus49  : go to real PC, my vmware had problems to...
<ProGEEK> lol
<ProGEEK> oh a porting guide, nice
<ProGEEK> hackers, start haxxing
<icarus49> before i did , my ubuntu can connect to unlock boatloade But now it can't connect to nexus 4 :(
<mainerror> Oh didn't even notice the porting guide yet!
 * mainerror hugs dholbach even more
<dholbach> :-)
<ProGEEK> hug? that deserves a big wet sloppy kiss xD
<dholbach> it's not only my work :)
<dholbach> but yeah I'll pass it on! :-D
<mainerror> I know but because of lack of other names in the wiki history I can't hug the others.
<Namidairo> i read kiss as fist
<Namidairo> i think I need a drink
 * AlanBell pours Namidairo a drink
<mainerror> ProGEEK: Nah, Daniel likes hugs. :)
<ProGEEK> no bromance? lol
<NameX> omg it stay blocked at the colored X :(
<NameX> what can i do ?
<mainerror> NameX: I don't quite understand where it got stuck. Can you take a picture of it and upload it?
<ProGEEK> right, 2 hours sleep, then the seminar / hangout at 4
<NameX> i put android back again flash it it works good now it reboot then it is blocked when there is the colored X after google
<mutantkeyboard> ProGEEK: one more question. i made a sample app for the phone, but I can't publish it ... it says that publishing isn't available for project
<Namidairo> oh he's talking about the boot animation for the nexus devices
<mainerror> NameX: Oh, the Nexus X boot screen.
<ProGEEK> did you create the app in a project ?
<NameX> yep
<mutantkeyboard> yes
<mutantkeyboard> I used a QML project
<ProGEEK> an Ubuntu UI project ?
<mutantkeyboard> let me see
<NameX> mainerror : you know what i could do ?
<mainerror> "Reliable sources tell us, there’s going to be a surprise announce during the hangout as well." wut!
<zedd> so no one knows how to convert google csv to be compatible with csv format for the phone?
<mainerror> NameX: For how long has it been stuck on that screen?
<Namidairo> the surprise is that he ported it to his galaxy tab
<ProGEEK> where did you read that mainerror ?
<NameX> 10 minutes +
<Namidairo> surprise.
<mainerror> ProGEEK: http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/02/taking-ubuntu-touch-to-new-levels/
<sdaf> is there a roadmap for ubuntu phone features etc.??
<mainerror> Towards the end.
<mutantkeyboard> I took the Ubunutu UI project and gives me an error
<mainerror> NameX: Have you tried to hard reboot it?
<NameX> how ?
<mutantkeyboard> module "QtTest" is not installed
<mutantkeyboard>      import QtTest 1.0
<mainerror> Like, ripping out the battery.
<Namidairo> comment out a couple of package includes... tada it builds
<NameX> no .. cant acces to it
<ProGEEK> make sure its an Ubuntu UI - Simple
<Namidairo> that was too easy
<mainerror> What device is that again NameX ?
<ProGEEK> then copy your code over then try
<NameX> nexus 4
<mainerror> Oh.
<mainerror> Technically, you could disassemble the back of the phone.
<mutantkeyboard> ok
<mutantkeyboard> let's see
<Jbmild> Hi guys found a nice way to see the progress on the push
<ProGEEK> just hold vol down and power for bout 30 seconds
<NameX> cant do it now i m at work ...
<Jbmild> install a file browser on the phone and check the flile size on /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<Jbmild> it should be 481 when it's done
<mutantkeyboard> right, it works now
<ProGEEK> right, i need to comatose
<mutantkeyboard> NameX: leave it for a minute... it takes a while while Dalvik cache rebuilds
<mainerror> mutantkeyboard: More than ten minutes?
<ProGEEK> or dalvik needs wiping
<mainerror> That's not a bad idea.
<mainerror> wiping the caches.
<ProGEEK> might be residual from his previous android install
<ProGEEK> remembering ubuntu doesnt touch that partition
<em_> are there already any apps to try except preinstalled?
<NameX> mutantkeyboard: yeah i only can do that atm ^^
<NameX> just hope it is not broken ;)
<mainerror> em_: Only if you write some and upload them to your device.
<mainerror> NameX: There should be no reason for it to be broken.
<grizmawe> em_, Im working on a clock - I missed not having alarms last night :P
<NameX> mainerror only flashing could broke it right ?
<ProGEEK> i think its caches personally
<zedd> has no one tried to import large amounts of contacts yet?
<mainerror> Best bit of advice I can give you when flashing system images, never panic if something doesn't work as expected.
<ProGEEK> i say, wipe all 3 caches
<ProGEEK> err
<ProGEEK> data and the 2 caches
<NameX> here flashing was ok its just starting ..
<mainerror> NameX: The recovery image shouldn't be affected from flashing a custom system image.
<Namidairo> Package complete: /home/akane/phablet-dev/system/out/target/product/tf201/cm-10.1-20130222-UNOFFICIAL-tf201.zip
<Namidairo> well that was too easy
<em_> grizmawe, yeah, this is really what I feel a lack of, and a music player
<mainerror> em_: Spotify please. :D
<mainerror> DO EEET!
<ProGEEK> Namidairo, you rule
<ProGEEK> now, does it work ?
<grizmawe> em_, my bro is planning to write a basic music player this weekend
<Namidairo> i ceebs backing up /data at this hour
<NameX> mainerror : i used the method for going back to android on ubuntu website and it flashed everything like when you go to ubuntu phone
<NameX> mainerror : but here a script does everything
<mainerror> That's good.
<em_> mainerror, it's not available in my country
<ProGEEK> fixed NameX ?
<mainerror> :(
<NameX> no still in colored X
<em_> grizmawe, oh, that would be great
<NameX> for 20 minutes now
<ProGEEK> did you reboot to recovery and wipe the caches ?
<NameX> the script does it for me
<ProGEEK> has the script finished ?
<NameX> yep sure
<NameX> its after rebooting that it block
<em_> maybe, there is any centralized repository is being formed for apps?
<NameX> when there is the X colored
<ProGEEK> ok so do it manually, reboot into recover, wipe data, wipe cache, then go into advanced and wipe dalvik
<mainerror> NameX: Can you manually reboot into recovery?
<ProGEEK> then try rebooting
<IrcDroidClient> can I use qml on another platform to develop ubuntu phone apps?
<NameX> cant reboot atm ...
<ProGEEK> why not
<NameX> bcz it is blocked
<NameX> at the X colored screen
<dank101> no
<ProGEEK> its not, hold down the power button
<ogra_> NameX, hold the power button
<mainerror> Just keep pressing the power button.
<NameX> i tried but nothing
<NameX> iho ....
<mainerror> Odd
<NameX> wait ... stay tuned ! :D
<ProGEEK> hold it, not press it
<mainerror> :D
<ProGEEK> once the screen goes black, release, hold down vol down and power
<asdfgh> Hello
<NameX> cant acces recovery mode :(
<mainerror> o_O
<Jbmild> So I got it installed but I'm a bit stuck
<ProGEEK> be more specific
<NameX> droid with red "!"
<ProGEEK> ok reboot to bootloader
<asdfgh> Is there any processor requirement for ubuntu? Will it run on 600MHz armv6 lg gt540?
<ProGEEK> re-run the script
<Jbmild> how do I set my wireless network password
<mainerror> asdfgh: armv6 isn't supported as far as I know.
<knepe> Hi, is there a guide on how to install Ubuntu on Windows?
<NameX> ok i do
<mainerror> knepe: You mean to install the preview from Windows?
<knepe> Yes
<mainerror> Hang on.
<NameX> hooo !! didnt saw that
<NameX> sending 'bootloader' (2188 KB)... OKAY writing 'bootloader'... OKAY rebooting into bootloader... OKAY sending 'radio' (54593 KB)... OKAY writing 'radio'... OKAY rebooting into bootloader... OKAY archive does not contain 'boot.sig' archive does not contain 'recovery.sig' archive does not contain 'system.sig'
<NameX> look at end
<mainerror> knepe: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg00222.html
<grizmawe> Jbmild, when you click the network you want to join it should ask you
<Jbmild> I'm not getting a prompt
<hj> Jbmild, WPA2/Enterprise?
<NameX> after that it does other thing which are ok
<IrcDroidClient> how do I change my nick?
<AlanBell> IrcDroidClient: /nick newnick normally
<ky4eryavii_pon4o> someone can help me ?
<AlanBell> !someone | ky4eryavii_pon4o
<ubot5> ky4eryavii_pon4o: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ky4eryavii_pon4o> Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com Download directory set to /home/patap/Загрузки/phablet-flash/95 Device detected as /sbin/sh: getprop: not found Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<ciphoenix> AlanBell thanks
<ky4eryavii_pon4o> why my device not found?
<ogra_> ky4eryavii_pon4o, which nexus is that ?
<mainerror> ky4eryavii_pon4o: What device?
<ky4eryavii_pon4o> nexus s
<knepe> thanks mainerror
<mainerror> It is not supported.
<ogra_> S isnt supported
<mainerror> knepe: yw
<Jbmild> @hj yep WPA/WPA2 Enterprise
<k1l> !register | ciphoenix you maybe want to register too
<ubot5> ciphoenix you maybe want to register too: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dank101> Yep no S support
<grizmawe> ky4eryavii_pon4o, did you put the device into dev mode (click build number 7 times) and then enable usb debugging in settings?
<ciphoenix> can I use qt on windows to develop qml apps for ubuntu phone?
<ky4eryavii_pon4o> but it shall found
<dank101> No
<dank101> NO
<rymate1234> Probably not as far as I know
<grizmawe> ky4eryavii_pon4o, Nexus S not supported yet as it only has 512 ram
<jounih> ciphoenix: just run ubuntu in vmware, easier
<NameX> it does the same
<dank101> YOU NEED A UBUNTU MACHINE TO DEVELOP
<ky4eryavii_pon4o> oh my
<k1l> dank101: no need for caps :/
<mainerror> ky4eryavii_pon4o: Make sure USB debugging is active.
<dank101> sorry
<NameX> ProGEEK : same after script again
<ky4eryavii_pon4o> usb debug active
<mainerror> However, like already mentioned, no Nexus S support.
<ciphoenix> k1l  freenode is showing that I've registered as ciphoenix.  don't know why it's not reflecting here
<ali1234> right, i edited .repo/manifest.xml like the guide says
<grizmawe> ky4eryavii_pon4o, once it is release finished it may run in 512 ram as it will have been optimised and symbols removed... but not yet. this is still very early dev build
<rymate1234> What about arch Linux?
<ali1234> then i did repo sync and it says: error: .repo/manifests/: contains uncommitted changes
<mainerror> rymate1234: 14:18 <dank101> YOU NEED A UBUNTU MACHINE TO DEVELOP
<ky4eryavii_pon4o> i whant try )
<dank101> no
<dank101> Or ubuntu based
<k1l> ciphoenix: yes, you are logge in now
<grizmawe> ky4eryavii_pon4o, then you will have to get a supported device - sorry :(
<ciphoenix> jounih windows 8 for some reason doesn't allow VMs :(
<dank101> you use windows 8?
<dank101> get out.
<dank101> now
<mainerror> ciphoenix: Uh? Of course it does.
<ogra_> dank101, please
 * ProGEEK is away: I'm IDLE - AFK
<dank101> before i start laughing
<ogra_> dank101, no OS bashing in here
<k1l> !away > ProGEEK
<ubot5> ProGEEK, please see my private message
<dank101> sorry XD
<NameX> mainerror : what could i do now ? its the factory image from google website ..
<grizmawe> ky4eryavii_pon4o, once the build is further along I imagine it will be supported as CM runs on nexus S
<asdfgh> Is there some sort of emulator to run Ubuntu phone on x86 (PC)?
<digitalfiz> dank101: not a very freindly or helpful approach
<ogra_> asdfgh, the SDK brings one
<Paul2> Is it possible to dual boot android and ubuntu at all? (presumably by replacing the bootloader)
<mainerror> NameX: Hang on, I kind lost track of the conversation at some point, gotta read the backlog.
<dank101> yes actually
<ciphoenix> dank101 lol. it came with the laptop
<grizmawe> Paul2, no. Doubt it will ever be so as not enough space for images
<dank101> ciphoenix install ubuntu...
<dank101> No
<Paul2> awww :(
<dank101> You CAN dualboot
<dank101> Paul is correct
<dank101> i have a guide
<rymate1234> I'll have to boot my Ubuntu vm :(
<Paul2> I would be very interested in that guide
<dank101> for nexus 7
<asdfgh> Ogra_ : thanks
<ciphoenix> mainerror yea. tried. no luck
<rymate1234> (which is slow)
<mainerror> dank101: There are valid reasons not to dual-boot on some devices that get shipped with Windows 8.
<jounih> there is multirom for nexus 7
<grizmawe> dank101, oh ok - I stand corrected :P
<smartboyhw> ogra_, it is not possible to port Ubuntu phone to armv6 devices right?
<dank101> let me get the dualboot guise
<ravirdv> is anyone working on n9 porting?
<ciphoenix> dank101 dual boot issues with uefi got me discouraged after 4 weeks :(
<NameX> mainerror : maybe i should put CWM recovery ?
<rymate1234> mainerror: which is...?
<ogra_> smartboyhw, ubuntu doesnt have any support for any pre v7 HW anymore, so no
<Bert_> Hi every body, the following don't work for me, do you know where I can find the information : no search function in the notification bar (displayed but not launchable), no phone (no sim card code asked)
<ali1234> Bert_: neither of those is supposed to work
<ogra_> ravirdv, go ahead, dont hold back :)
<Paul2> You know Canonical are offering to flash phones at Mobile World Congress, is that just flash or will they have people to set up dual boot for me?
<mainerror> rymate1234: If you have a newer Samsung Series 9 or 7 notebook. There is a bug in "samsung-laptop" which can render your device useless.
<rymate1234> Ah
<ogra_> Bert_, only SIMs without PIN work
<grizmawe> Bert_, the sim unlock is not written yet. you need to unlock the sim before or put it in another phone and remove the pin
<dank101> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34577851#post34577851
<dank101> Dualboot guide
<ogra_> Paul2, dualboot isnt supported
<Paul2> dank101: thanks :)
<dank101> Paul2: set it as a android ROM when you get to the point (phablet zip)
<Bert_> ali1234: , ogra_ , grizmawe thank you for the information. I'll get rid of the pin code then :)
<dank101> and you MUST have TWRP already installed
<dank101> MUST
<mainerror> rymate1234: That bug was "fixed" in 3.8-rc6 by blacklisting that module so it doesn't load on boot, however 3.8 is available only for 13.04.
<rymate1234> Ah
<mainerror> So unless you want to get Ubuntu+1 you're kinda stuck with Windows 8 on such machines.
<em_> is there any chance to make it work through proxy? export http_proxy doesn't help
<mainerror> NameX: I'm not quite sure to be honest.
<ciphoenix> its 63 days to 13.04 :( long time to wait
<mainerror> NameX: Maybe try to find some similar issue on the internet, preferably on XDA.
<smartboyhw> Guys, anyone actually *working* on porting a phone?
<dank101> not yet
 * smartboyhw wonders if he should try and do Galaxy Tabs
<brooks> Need some help. Tried to reinstall android. adb say waiting for phone
<smartboyhw> The trouble is: I don't have one:P
<dank101> at 10:00 we will start porting
<ali1234> ogra_: so 100% of touch preview is built to same CFLAGS as the resto of ubuntu arm repos?
<mainerror> ciphoenix: Raring is pretty damn solid already, the only downside, installing the Ubuntu SDK is a bit complicated at the moment.
<ogra_> ali1234, i think so, yes
<smartboyhw> dank101, start porting which one?
<smartboyhw> And 10:00 = ?
<Namidairo> smartboyhw: trouble is, I think one of the galaxy tabs is already ported
<smartboyhw> Namidairo, which one?
<ogra_> smartboyhw, yes, go !
 * smartboyhw goes to search for devices to port
<AlanBell> ali1234: so no raspberry pi ARM6 port then?
<smartboyhw> ogra_, what do you mean?
<ogra_> * smartboyhw wonders if he should try and do Galaxy Tabs
<smartboyhw> AlanBell, isn't ARMv6 unsuppported
<ogra_> :)
<Namidairo> unsure, I'd have to look on my logs on my arch install
<mainerror> Make sure to add yourself to the list if you are working on a port. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Namidairo> lol
<smartboyhw> Namidairo, make sure that guy is actually getting his port in the mainerror's wiki link
<AlanBell> smartboyhw: yeah, it is on the main distro, I am just trying to understand the CFLAGS point that ali1234 raised
<aoam> Hi, what are minimal requiments for mobile device?
<mainerror> That's not my list but, yea make sure to add yourself to the list.
<ali1234> AlanBell: yes basically
<AlanBell> smartboyhw: I was kinda hoping that without X and most of the desktop it would be compileable for the pi
<ogra_> AlanBell, wont
<ali1234> AlanBell: compilable sure
<Namidairo> smartboyhw: it was the guy thats running the porting hangout in an hour, so I don't think that's an issue
<smartboyhw> Namidairo, LOL
<ali1234> AlanBell: better learn pbuilder :P
 * smartboyhw needs to watch the porting hangout
<Namidairo> hour and a half
<Namidairo> my bad
<ogra_> AlanBell, the libc ABI isnt v6 compatible, there is no way to make it work without rebuilding the whole distro fo v6
<Jbmild> still not prompt when trying to connect to network
<Namidairo> i doubt the raspberry is armv6 though
<mainerror> The Raspberry PI is v6
<Namidairo> but i better look up the specs
<ogra_> Namidairo, it is
<mainerror> That's why there is no Ubuntu for the raspberry.
 * Namidairo shudders
<ogra_> right
<AlanBell> ogra_: would enough of this gui run on the debian base of the pi though?
<ogra_> no idea, you would have to rebuild the stuff i guess
<Tassadar> why would you even want to run it on raspberry Oo
<ali1234> AlanBell: if you can make ofono and qt5 work
<AlanBell> and get a touchscreen I guess :)
<popey> qt5 is on its way into debian
<ogra_> AlanBell, though it might be hard to find a Pi with 1G of ram (which is our minimal spec)
<ali1234> AlanBell: mer would be a much better base system, already ported to pi, and has stuff like what you need
<Namidairo> its been a while since i even ran a phone with armv6
<ali1234> AlanBell: plus it's developed by sae person as libhybris
<smartboyhw> Anyone recall people talking about Motorola devices porting?
<AlanBell> Tassadar: embedded stuff like a point of sale display perhaps
<ogra_> use a pandaboard for that
<ali1234> AlanBell: why would you want ubuntu phone ui for POS?
<Namidairo> i was dabbling in porting to the tf201 earlier
 * smartboyhw decides to work on Motorola XOOM
<smartboyhw> Anybody working on that?
<ali1234> AlanBell: mer/rpi already has all the QML stuff you want for that
<AlanBell> ali1234: well I dunno really, I am just pondering possibilities
<ogra_> ali1234, Qt5 ?
<k1l> smartboyhw: xoom was on of the few older moto devices with open bootloader.
<alexdg> i get this phablet-dev-bootstrap: command not found. what can i do?
<k1l> smartboyhw: the other older device were all locked
<ProGEEK> Run it on the CubieBoard
<smartboyhw> k1l, good then:)
 * Tassadar gives up, there is no point in trying to be in sync on a channel with 340 people)
<kyconny> You know because I am like, hipster and all.
<ali1234> ogra_: not 100% sure but probably. mer is very into QML and Qt, being based off meego
<kyconny> I am installing the phone os from chrunchbang ;)
<ProGEEK> that has 1gig ram
<k1l> smartboyhw: the xoom was a nexus device iirc. so it had to be open :)
<ProGEEK> armv7 device
<smartboyhw> k1l, LOL
<kyconny> we tried the RPI yet?
<ogra_> ali1234, yup, i know, but i think ubuntu is currently more on the edge here
<Namidairo> Tassadar: don't you have some Protoss to be micro-managing
<ogra_> kyconny, wont woerk
<mainerror> kyconny: Raspberry PI?
<andril> my Xoom is ready :)
<kyconny> yeah
<Namidairo> my body, not so much.
<Tassadar> Namidairo: just waiting for hearth of the swarm
<mainerror> Yea, you're late to the party buddy. It's ARMv6 kyconny.
<kyconny> dayum, just thought
<kyconny> I'm stupid
<alexdg> how can i sync the repo? i don't understand the guide
<ppda> Anybody can help me ?  Trying to flash a nexus7 with ubuntu phone but it doesn't run...
<Namidairo> if you dont understand how to repo init then i don't hold much hope for you porting devices
<kyconny> ppda: "Doesn't run" doesn't exactly give us lots of information
<Namidairo> justsaying
<kyconny> ppda: what's your problem?
<alexdg> but some help would be nice
<ppda> The flashing process went right and I got the message 'Once completed the device should reboot into Ubuntu' but the screen stays black :-(
<mainerror> I have to decide on my priorities now ... watch the IRC channel or read the porting documentation.
<kyconny> ppda: reboot it?
<mainerror> Decisions decisions decisions ...
<alexdg> when i want to use phablet-dev-bootstrap -v and the res, this comes phablet-dev-bootstrap -v [device codenames] [target_directory]
<ogra_> mainerror, multitask !
<mainerror> heh
<rsalveti> morning!
<kyconny> Pushing /home/kyle/downloads/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<mainerror> ogra_: I'm afraid that in the end I'll try to support the a new device and try to port the IRC channel if I don't concentrate on one task at a time. :P
<kyconny> THis may take a while
<sergiusens> alexdg: there's a branch being merged, it's in the wiki right below the command you listed
<kyconny> Does anyone want me to make  noob friendly installer?
<mainerror> kyconny: More noob friendly than now? How!?
<kyconny> mainerror: GUI
<alexdg> how do i get this branch?
<Namidairo> holy crap he had a snooze in the time it took me to repo sync, repartition and build
<smartboyhw> Namidairo, of course:P
<ogra_> mainerror, well, an IRC client is definitely missing ... you just need to rip out the OS in the end ;)
<mainerror> kyconny: Mhmm, that doesn't sound bad.
<mainerror> thehe
<smartboyhw> I was really startled though that actually Ubuntu Touch uses Cyanogenmod :P
<Namidairo> then again, that repo sync was really erally really really really slow
<smartboyhw> Namidairo, yep
 * smartboyhw remembers taking two HOURS to repo sync in Android main branch
<mainerror> smartboyhw: Why that?
<Namidairo> because it went at 80kb/s
<smartboyhw> mainerror, I'm using wi-fi for that
<smartboyhw> And the repo is actually slow
<kyconny> I went full retard and installed ubuntu while on low battery.
<kyconny> It worked.
<mainerror> No no, I meant why you were startled because Ubuntu uses CyanogenMod as base.
<smartboyhw> mainerror, I thought it would use pure Android
<alexdg> i don't understand how to setup the build environment
<mainerror> CyanogenMod is pretty pure. :)
 * smartboyhw actually has built  Android source before
<Namidairo> smartboyhw: i thought it would be native
<ogra_> Namidairo, then the list of devices would be pretty small
<smartboyhw> Namidairo, another option
<Namidairo> indeed it would
<mainerror> Namidairo: Thankfully it isn't. They'd have to go though the entire handset enablement process Android went though.
<ogra_> native means you need the vendor to work with you
<Namidairo> i know
<ogra_> and give you drivers etc
<mainerror> The idea is great, take something already good and make it even better. :)
<ogra_> over time more of the android stuff will vanish ... abd remaining android stuff will be better integrated
<ogra_> *and
<alexdg> as i can see nobody helps me, i can stop to port
<ogra_> alexdg, just wait for the ubuntuonair talk in ~1h
<ogra_> alexdg, attend it and things should get clearer
<Namidairo> repo init -u, sohard.
<rsalveti> Namidairo: I got more than 500 parallel git clones at the server, so it's indeed slow
<mainerror> ogra_: You plan to keep adb?
<Namidairo> rsalveti: github.
<ogra_> mainerror, that was a typ
<ogra_> o
<mainerror> I'm aware, I'm just wondering, since adb isn't bad.
<Namidairo> i'd hate to see everyones bandwidth bills
<smartboyhw> Namidairo, not mine at least:P
<Namidairo> 500x16gb
<mainerror> Me, flatrate.
<mainerror> meh*
<Namidairo> "unlimited"
<smartboyhw> ogra_, phablet-dev-bootstrap -v [device codenames] [target_directory] device codenames = codename in the CM website?
<smartboyhw> dpm, ^
<alexdg> now i get this IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/alex/android/ubuntu/.repo/manifests/.git/HEAD'
<smartboyhw> I can't even get the phablet-dev-bootstrap working (in the unreleased code)
<mainerror> I see there the priority is. Reading the guide will allow me to further support people in this channel. To the documentation! :)
<mainerror> s/there/where/
<gianguido> hi chan
<waa> Think I asked it before:
<waa> $ qmlviewer
<waa> qmlviewer: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlviewer': No such file or directory
 * smartboyhw really needs help
<mainerror> waa: Have you checked if the file is actually there?
<dank101> yes smartboy
<smartboyhw> dank101, can't seem to get ./phablet-dev-bootstrap working (even in unreleased code)
<netcurli> try using qmlscene instead of qmlviewer
<waa> mainerror, no, its not there
<dank101> it's phablet-flash -b
<dank101> it bootstraps
<alexdg> i can't init the repo
<mainerror> waa: Mhmm, and the install process for the Ubuntu SDK (plus its dependencies) finished without any errors?
<mainerror> Oh wait! I was reading qmlviewer as qmlscene for some reason ...
<gianguido> is anyone trying to get ubuntu for phones on the sgs3?
<mainerror> gianguido: There's a port already.
<gianguido> mainerror, where?
<alexdg> whats this shit error: revision refs/heads/master in manifests not found
<dank101> for the CDMA models atleast
<dank101> rootswiki
<waa> mainerror, no error but a missing lib must be installed by hand I can't remember what was
<mainerror> gianguido: Yea, what dank101 said. http://rootzwiki.com
<mainerror> I kinda lost the URL ...
<richey> "/ignore -channels #ubuntu-phone * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS"
<dank101> it's on OMGUBUNTU
<gianguido> I'm searching...
<alexdg> please guys, which is the first repo i must init????!?!?!?
<grissi> is cm 10.1 necessary or should it also work with cm 10?
<gianguido> yeah, it's on omgbuntu
<richey> quit
<gianguido> aw, this build works only on verizon's gs3
<NameX> ProGEEK / mainerror : solved i had just to wipe userdata and press every hard button when i was on the droid with red "!" ! how could i remove pin code on my sim ?
<alexdg> PLEASEEEE
<mainerror> NameX: That's in the settings when you are in Android.
<pitthappens> does anyone know how to unlock the screen. I've been trying to just check it out for about 15 minutes and i feel stupid
<mainerror> Well done by the way.
<NameX> just uncheck "lock sim card" ?
<legomaster181> pitthappens: I think you just slide from the left side of the screen
<ogra_> alexdg, really, just wait for the ubuntuonair session
<legomaster181> that's how it works for my nexus 7 at least
<pitthappens> thank you
<pitthappens> i have it on a 7
<NameX> mainerror if i unlock it in android setting it will work with ubuntu ?
<alexdg> whats ubuntuonair?
<k1l> alexdg: there is a "how to port" introduction in one hour. you cant wait for that?
<mainerror> NameX: I'm not sure to be honest, could be. Can't remember if that's saved to the SIM or not.
<alexdg> sorry, i can wait
<dank101> gianguido: it works on all Qualcomm S3's
<legomaster181> pitthappens: you just slide from just outside the screen on the left in
<NameX> mainerror : LoL !!!
<ogra_> alexdg, http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/02/taking-ubuntu-touch-to-new-levels/ see the bottom paragraph
<gianguido> dank101, i see :-/
<ogra_> alexdg, also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<mainerror> NameX: Yea, there are things I don't remember. ;)
<gianguido> anyone knows if this port was built from scratch or they had simply copied the right files?
<dank101> gianguido, is it a American s3
<alexdg> yeah, iam using this guide, but i don't know which repo i schould sync
<dank101> gianguido, they copied the files and programmed a little
<gianguido> because now i have the /data/ubuntu folder, all the executables but no ubuntu starting at all
<NameX> mainerror : thats the only way to unlock sim so i think its that no ?
<mainerror> Hang on.
<ogra_> gianguido, for the CM part its mostly just plain CM with some changes (kernel config etc) ... the ubuntu side is largely from scratch
<smartboyhw> It looks like Motorola XOOM got quite a bit of likeness in the mailing list
<ogra_> smartboyhw, go go go ! :)
<gianguido> ogra_, from scratch means that they have used a different rootfs?
<smartboyhw> ogra_, doing Syncing the code
<mainerror> NameX: For me it's under "Settings" -> "Security" -> "Set up SIM card lock" and then a checkbox called "Lock SIM card"
<ogra_> gianguido, well, the same you get with a deboostrap of an ubuntu arm rootfs, plus all the UI bits
<NameX> mainerror yeah ok i hope it will work for ubuntu -_-
<gianguido> ogra_, so it isn't a lot different from the zip provided by canonical
<ogra_> right, the phablet zip shoudl conatin the userspace partas
<ogra_> *parts
<gianguido> ogra_, so i have the right userspace
<mrgoodcat> is there a better up to date list of devices people are working on than the one at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices ?
<mrgoodcat> hard to imagine the wingray is the only device
<ogra_> yeas but it talks for example to surfaceflinger on the CM side for displaying
<gianguido> i've modded the init.rc inside the kernel's ramdisk... dunno what to do to make this thing working :-/
<AlanBell> mrgoodcat: that is the best list that there is, feel free to make it better if you know better
<ogra_> mrgoodcat, tha site is brandnew, we need to spread the word about it a bit, it is supposed to be the central source of info
<ogra_> i know there are some ports on xda developers already in progress
<ogra_> which arent listed there yet
<smartboyhw> ogra_, you need to tell the xda developers to do so
<gianguido> ogra_, it seems to be an "easy" thing...
<mainerror> Just sent a Tweet to PhantomGamers asking him to add himself to the Work in Progress list of the wiki page. :)
<mainerror> Let's hope he'll do it.
<k1l> to be honset, xda is full of ubuntu-phone/tablet talk and development :)
<ogra_> gianguido, yeah, if CM runs on your device ubuntu shoudl too with minor changes
<gianguido> ogra_, of course! my device it's an international sgs3... i've made changes but it boots directly android UI
<Nikez> 48 MB builds o.o
<ogra_> gianguido, well, you need to rebuild CM with the right changes for this, it wont work on a stock CM
<mrgoodcat> i read the entire porting page. it seems pretty easy compared to some of the other work i've done.  If the stingray isn't done by monday i'll give it a sporting go
<ogra_> mrgoodcat, why wait til monday ?
<mrgoodcat> no time until then
<pitthappens> can anyone figure out how to connect to a hidden wireless network with WPA2?
<gianguido> ogra_, uhm so it's time to compile cm10.1 for the first time lol
<mrgoodcat> i'd start now if i could
<ogra_> there is a whole weekend inbetween !
<ogra_> gianguido, i would base off the ubuntu code though
<mrgoodcat> i'm very seriously thinking about working on it over the weekend. think my family would kill me though. i will be on vacation
<ogra_> from http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb
<gianguido> ogra_, good, there's a guide on the ubuntu's wiki right?
<Nikez> ogra_: isnt alot still missing? :P
<ogra_> gianguido, there is even a video session in ~30min
<Vilsafur> still nothing new on Ubuntu Touch on Nexus S?
<gianguido> ogra_, this is why i love ubuntu
<grizmawe> pitthappens, there is no gui for it yet but the profiles are stored in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/<SID name>
<ogra_> Nikez, yes, after the ubuntuonair session there will likely be more
<mrgoodcat> i'm going to miss the beginning of that... i'll watch youtube later
<Nikez> ogra_: Alrite. I do not want to update to > 10.04
<grizmawe> pitthappens, try adding a new profile and see if it connects
<ogra_> Nikez, well, 10.04 desktop is EOL in april IIRC
<mrgoodcat> yea it is
<ogra_> (or was it EOL already ... cant remember)
<Nikez> urgh, :(
<mrgoodcat> Nikez, why do you not want to update?
<Nikez> I've got my dev-box set up
<smartboyhw> ogra_, you're correct
<pitthappens> grizmawe: i wish i knew how
<Nikez> Do
<Nikez> Don
<Nikez> WTF, don't want to fuck anything up **
<mainerror> Nikez: You should update, at least to 12.04 if you really need LTS versions.
<gianguido> do i need >4gb ram to build cm?
<mrgoodcat> gianguido, 4 should be fine
<mrgoodcat> i've compiled cm9 on less
<Nikez> dist-upgrade should suffice right?
<Nikez> I don't want to set everything up again, I have 60GB + in android sources.
<mainerror> From 10.04 right to 12.04? Haven't done anything like that myself.
<gianguido> mrgoodcat, fantastic thanks
<grizmawe> pitthappens, when you have sshed onto the phone and ubuntu_chroot you can then sudo vi /etc/NetworkManager/system-connection/<hidden sid name>
<mrgoodcat> Nikez, i'd recommend a full reinstall
<Nikez> Ah crap. /slitwrist.
<mrgoodcat> its not that bad
<pitthappens> grizmawe: so the old fashioned way lol, the problem with that is i don't have it connected to a network
<pitthappens> :-)
<grizmawe> pitthappens, connect to a SID that is not hidden to create an existing profile you can copy and modify
<mainerror> Nikez: Back that stuff up.
<pitthappens> and i'm at work so all i have is this
<richey> Even with total reinstall, there's no reason that you need to dump your android sources.
<grizmawe> pitthappens, visit a coffee shop ;P
<Nikez> Our tree is a bit picky. Requires java 1.6.0.38
<Guest56737> How long does it normally take to push the autodeploy.zip image to flash?
<Nikez> I can't recall how I got it to install that version either.
<dank101> 3 hours
<gianguido> there are 15gb of download to do? o.O
<Vilsafur> still nothing new on Ubuntu Touch on Nexus S?
<smartboyhw> gianguido, yes
<mainerror> Nikez: You can still use Java 1.6 you need that.
<ogra_> Vilsafur, it doesnt have enough RAM
<gianguido> smartboyhw, hoping that servers are speedy
<Nikez> ~/android/phablet$ du -hs .
<Nikez> 23G	.
<smartboyhw> gianguido, and they simply aren't
<gianguido> smartboyhw, cheering...
<Nikez> But I've added proprietarys for pyramid and the kernel for msm8660 (HTC*s)
<Nikez> I think It was around 17.3 GB or so
 * darkdragon-001[A is now away - Reason : 
<gianguido> i haven't all this space on my ssd...
<Nikez> Make space :-]
<gianguido> download and build on an external hd, speeedy!
<mainerror> Nikez: In your case I would recommend a somewhat customize partition scheme. I'd put all those things on a separate partition which won't be touched on a fresh install.
<JBmild> HI guys, I want to revert back to android i have the image I want to load and have extracted it
<Vilsafur> It's tested? because I don't see any information about use of RAM.
<Nikez> mainerror: Yeah, I suppose. I guess I have to re-install sooner or later.
<JBmild> which option in the bootloader do I need to be in
<gianguido> JBmild, device?
 * darkdragon-001 is no longer away - Gone for 2 mins 45 secs
<juicyjones> JBmild: flash your rom like you normally would, there should be no difference.
<Vilsafur> ogra_ : It's tested? because I don't see any information about use of RAM.
<mrgoodcat> Nikez, you don't run separate partitions? It is my favorite feature of any linux distro over windows. I have (/, /var, /home, /opt, /etc, /boot) all on separate partitions
<ogra_> Vilsafur, minimal RAM reqs. are 1G currently
<shane__> hi all, anyone know how to flash ubuntu through twrp?
<gianguido> shane__, nope, use CMW
<shane__> gianguido: where is the zip?
<Vilsafur> ogra_ : where are you see that plz ?
<legomaster181> shane__: there is a way, give me a second to find the tutorial
<gianguido> shane__, you need to flash this recovery over fastboot
<ogra_> Vilsafur, i dont, i just know it ... but there was a page with the specs somewhere ...
<JBmild> it tells me waiting for device
<Laney> I love the preloaded content
<erkoolio> hey guys! one noobish glaxy nexus owner here trying to solve following problem:
<mainerror> Vilsafur: If it comes from ogra_ you can rest assured it is right. :)
<shane__> im attempting now through ubuntu desktop using the commands given in the install instructions
<shane__> its dling the image currently
<Nikez> mrgoodcat: Not really, I have to have Windows on it and I couldn't be arsed when I set up ubuntu
<gianguido> to port ubuntu to my sgs3, i need to download firstly http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?
<erkoolio> when trying to download phablet tools etc terminal says unalble to locate package
<mainerror> ogra_: So is your actual title "Release Manager"?
<ogra_> mainerror, heh, no, just senior developer
<mainerror> Ah, alright.
<ogra_> mainerror, and i'm not even working on the phone project :)
<legomaster181> gianguido: if you installed by ubuntu, the command to download the source is phablet-dev-bootstrap
 * ogra_ is responsible for the neus7 desktop image and the surrounding optimization work
<legomaster181> wow
<legomaster181> good job ogra :3
<ogra_> heh, thanks
 * mainerror hugs ogra_ 
<mainerror> It's that time again ... yea.
<jamesawylie> So, the tf300...
<Vilsafur> mainerror : I gives no word in doubt, it's just that I'm so bummed that I seek by all means to find a solution to the test on my Nexus S.
<ogra_> note that the optimization isnt my work, i just integrate waht the others give me ... eveyone there deserves more hugs than me ;)
<grissi> erkoolio same here the ppa is ppa:phablet-team/tools
<gianguido> legomaster181, it says that my vendor isn't supported but i want to port ubuntu over my device lol
<gianguido> ogra_, kudos :)
<sidthegreatest> I'm wiping data, system, and cache then flashing the two zips in the correct order. During the second zip, TWRP crashes and reboots the device and I am stuck at black screen. I can get back into recovery just fine and reflash my android ROM but I am now having trouble restoring my data. During data restore, TWRP crashes again, just like during the ubuntu flashing. This data has been restored before so it is not corrupte
<sidthegreatest> On the Nexus 10
<mainerror> Vilsafur: I assume ogra_ refers to this table. http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/operators-and-oems
<bughead> Hi
<mainerror> However, not that this table is probably for the final release!
<ogra_> mainerror, !! thanks !!
<legomaster181> gianguido: you'll have to pick a source to start off with, and having never ported anything before, I can't really help you :P
<kknikolas> does anyone now if there will be support for cdma soon?
<mainerror> s/not/note
<shane__> has anyone gotten this to work on NEXUS 10?
<legomaster181> shane__: it's working by default on the Nexus 10
<gianguido> shane__, there is an official image
<ogra_> Vilsafur, the simple fact is that the current port will not work in 512M
<shane__> i installed ubuntu on a vm so I could run the commands
<sidthegreatest> I am having problems with the Nexus 10 image.
<shane__> should that ll work just fine then?
<dank101> no
<erkoolio> grissi what do you mean?
<Prasanna> Hi Guys
<mrknister> hi
<Vilsafur> mainerror : Yes but it's write Entry Level -> 512MB - 1Go
<shane__> dank101: what do you mean?
<Prasanna> I need to know that..  Can i install it on my Sony Xperia Sola ?
<dank101> at LEAST use a live USB/CD
<dank101> NO
<mainerror> Vilsafur: 15:35 <mainerror> However, note that this table is probably for the final release!
<ogra_> shane__, as long as USB works in your VM it shoudl work fine
<gianguido> Prasanna, in a near future
<legomaster181> shane__ I don't see why not, I didn't install that way though, so I couldn't tell you.  As long as the VM can see your device
<dank101> not yet
<mrknister> can someone help me out. I get the following error when trying to pus ubuntu over to my nexus 7: adbd cannot run as root in production builds
<shane__> legomaster181: i was able to unlock my 10 and reboot to fastboot with the vm so....
<Prasanna> so if i instal this image can i get any problem ?
<legomaster181> then it should work fine shane__ :D
<legomaster181> good luck
<grizmawe> Vilsafur, Also a lot of optimisation will need to be done to get it into 512M - this is first stage build so not ready yet
<mainerror> Vilsafur: Here's an idea. Just keep an eye on the "Work in Progress" table on this page. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Work_in_progress
<grissi> erkoolio you need that ppa for installing phablet-tools
<darkdragon-001> is SIP integration into the phone app already planned?
<ogra_> shane__, right, as long as fastboot can talk to your device a VM shoudl be good
<shane__> legomaster181: are there 2 files that need to be downloaded and installed?
<mainerror> If a device with 512MB gets a port you're in luck.
<erkoolio> grissi yea, did that already.
<legomaster181> shane__ Are you going to install over ubuntu?
<erkoolio> still unable to locate package..
<shane__> legomaster181: you mean using ubuntu desktop to do the install?
<legomaster181> yeah, just are you using ubuntu (in the vm of course) to install?
<Vilsafur> mainerror : that's I do :)
<grissi> erkoolio and after apt-get update it still not works? because on one page there is a wrong ppa
<shane__> yes
<bughead> As a complete newbie will I be able to port Ubuntu phone to galaxy note just with the guide? Is it dangerous?
<shane__> legomaster181:  i ran the command "phablet-flash -b"
<gianguido> bughead, no
<legomaster181> that's what you needed
<shane__> legomaster181: after unlocking and rooting the device
<grizmawe> darkdragon-001, they havent even got a clock yet :P but feel free - source is available and I know there is a javascript sip stack so should be doable without having to go c++ route
<legomaster181> now there's a problem?
<gianguido> bughead, it's really dangerous
<legomaster181> or it's running fine :3
<shane__> legomaster181: no it is downloading the images/files
<erkoolio> grissi yea,  the ppa that i used is the same that you suggested but after that it all goes to toilet
<Vilsafur> grizmawe, ogra_ and mainerror : thanks for all information
<bughead> @gianguido no to what?
<legomaster181> k, that's good, now you just wait :3
<erkoolio> update command doesnt work properly either
<shane__> legomaster181: just making sure it is supposed to require 2 files, the second one seems much larger than the first
<legomaster181> I heard it takes a very long time too, so prepare to wait :P
<mainerror> bughead: There only two requirements (actually three). The device must have an unlockable bootloader, it should be >512MB (1GB is better) and it should not be ARMv6 based
<legomaster181> it should shane__
<bughead> Ah Ok  :-(
<shane__> legomaster181: great
<gianguido> bughead, if you're a newbie don't even think about doing a porting
<grissi> erkoolio, strange
<shane__> legomaster181: well the second file is nearly 60% dled, I will keep everyone posted
<darkdragon-001> grizmawe: is phone an own package or is it somewhere in the core? where can I have a look at the code?
<Nikez> the last file is a ***** to download.
<shane__> Nikez: yeah, so far about 5 minutes, just now at 60%
<kknikolas> Nikez: believe me yesterday it was harder
<shane__> kknikolas: i bet
<Nikez> kknikolas: I downloaded it yesterday.
<erkoolio> grissi, yea it doest fetch those packages form laucnhpad,net/phablet-team....
<Nikez> If you're talking bout sources
<mzanetti_> pmcgowan: yep. its fine. can't reproduce the hang any more
<Nikez> that is.
<kknikolas> Nikez: me 2. one of the first
<bughead> I hope it will be ported soon and an emulator will be available. Want to start developing apps  :-)
<shane__> even xda-dev was bogging up on me yesterday
<grizmawe> darkdragon-001, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview - it will be the phone-app sub project I imagine
<Nikez> hardware/qcom/audio-legacy/msm8660/AudioPolicyManager.cpp:888:10: error: 'AUDIO_SOURCE_FM_RX' was not declared in this scope
<Nikez>  < WHY U
<mainerror> Oh yea, the main requirement is that CyanogenMod supports that device. :)
<matt779> hello all
<erkoolio> grissi, the error is 404 not found (what  a classic)
<shane__> now i didnt make a nandroid, im assuming I can get back into recovery and flash a rom to revert back to android?
<matt779> how's Ubuntu running on n4
<grissi> erkoolio i have no clue for me it works
<shane__> 75%
<legomaster181> shane__, are you hoping to keep anything on your device?
<legomaster181> just checking :3
<smartboyhw> sha, you mean for the "Fetching projects" part?
<smartboyhw> shane__, ^
<rreidsmith> when i run the phablet command nothing happens, my tablet does not reboot, it's listed in adb devices
<shane__> legomaster181: no, i have become a pro at restoring over the years
<grizmawe> shane__, yes you can just flash andoid back on again
<erkoolio> grissi np, i dont get it either. gonna serach if someone is having the same problem
<shane__> ok, thank you
<erkoolio> grissi, thanks anyway
<gianguido> trying the old porting method between two device: copy and paste lol
<legomaster181> k, because installing ubuntu touch overwrites pretty mcuh everything :3  You'll have to flash new images if you want to get android back
<legomaster181> eg by a factory image
<shane__> legomaster181: does it delete images on sd card?
<matt779> is the install process listed on the Site assume your on latest version of ubuntu
<legomaster181> I'm not sure, but you'd better ask someone quick.  I installed using MultiRom, so nothing was overwritten
<shane__> legomaster181: how will i be able to put images back on sd in ubuntu if so
<w00tc0d3> DAMN
<legomaster181> in order to reflash android you'll have to download a factory image from google and install it from there.  I believe there are instructions somewhere, give me a second...
<shane__> legomaster181: does ubunut install its own recovery?
<dank101> Use multiROM
<w00tc0d3> Why deh fuck do you need Ubuntu to build Ubuntu Phone?!?!!?!?
<dank101> it's the best option
<Jbmild> Hi guys can you please help me to return to stock
<shane__> dank101: what is multirom?
<legomaster181> Maybe, like I said I didn't install it the traditional way
<dank101> it's a dualboot system
<dank101> for nexus 7
<w00tc0d3> gonna be a chroot...
<legomaster181> but the instructions from ubuntu to reflash android are here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Restoring_Android
<dank101> it's on xda
<shane__> 98%...
<shane__> too late now
<shane__> i think i will be fine
<smartboyhw> shane__, you mean for "Fetching projects" ?
<legomaster181> well, here's hoping
<shane__> ^^^^ famous last words
<legomaster181> Truth :3
 * smartboyhw really hates the slow download speed
<shane__> what is fetching projects?
<smartboyhw> shane__, what are you doing now anyway?:)
<Jbmild> I've been there and it ends me in a <waiting for device> loop
<legomaster181> Unfortunantly, I've got to go, might not be on for a long time.
<legomaster181> Best of luck shane__
<shane__> im installing ubuntu touch on n10
<smartboyhw> Ah
<smartboyhw> Add oil then
<shane__> lol
<mikedawg> Hello all.  I saw that the galaxy nexus toro version is being added.  Since the gsm is already running ubuntu how much longer will it be?  Is there a page to go to, to see when it is finished?
<shane__> hmm...
<shane__> i have finished dling the images but it has stopped, and nothing happened
<smartboyhw> shane01, not good
<darkdragon-001> grizmawe: how can I suggest features for those apps?
<dank101> not good
<gianguido> zipping this frankenport
<dank101> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOvGullZwcw&feature=plcp
<shane__> smartboyhw: i do not get it
<dank101> crack out yo droids
<smartboyhw> ogra_, any "expected download time" available for the porting script download?
<dank101> time to make dem portz
<smartboyhw> shane__: Why? Give us a screenshot?
<Jbmild> So my question is what mode do I need ot be in order to flash an image?
<shane__> smartboyhw: i closed the terminal ran the command again and after sever lines it says the file is already retrieved; nothing to do
<shane__> smartboyhw: got skype?
<smartboyhw> shane__, first one: Really weird.... second one: no
<rreidsmith> shane__: is this on a nexus 7?
<shane__> 10
<grizmawe> darkdragon-001, not sure. Could always log a bug and mark it as a feature request.
<shane__> is there a way to flash the image in recovery?
<rreidsmith> when i run the phablet command on my sevev nothing happens either...no reboot
<gianguido> error 7, wat
<shane__> maybe put tablet in fastboot mode and try again?
<smartboyhw> shane__, try it
<shane__> k
<grizmawe> darkdragon-001, if you log a bug then assign the ubuntu-touch-preview tag
<peter____> if wishes were pennies.. this rom has no way to install applications?
<darkdragon-001> grizmawe: I can create a bug directly for ubuntu-touch-preview - not possible to create one for any sub-project...
<darkdragon-001> grizmawe: https://launchpad.net/phone-app
<shane__> no, terminal gives me an error that device needs to be in adb
<shane__> smartboyhw: i went into recovery and now autodeploy.zip is on my sd card
<rreidsmith> yep i had the zip on my sdcard too
<grizmawe> darkdragon-001, you should log it against ubuntu itself as there is no separate area yet. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute (how to report bugs section)
<Ursinha> grizmawe, for now you can create a bug in the ubuntu project and add the tag
<shane__> smartboyhw: i tried to flash but it failed
<Ursinha> it's enough to find it
<cCirclEe> hey
<smartboyhw> shane__: Have you enabled USB debugging in device
<smartboyhw> ?
<rreidsmith> shane__: is your nexus 10 stock or on custom ROM? I'm on a custom ROM.
<grizmawe> Ursinha, yep - was just trying to find the link in the touch wiki for darkdragon-001
<shane__> custom, and yes
<zzarr> is there a way to install ubuntu-phone in a Motorola Droid 4? (xt894)
<smartboyhw> And now are failing at phablet-flash
<ogra_> zzarr, after someone ported it
<gianguido> zzarr, no, and i don't think there will be one
<rreidsmith> So does this ubuntu prefer to flash from stock??
<rreidsmith> anyone?
<dank101> THE PORT-A-THON IS STARTING
<cCirclEe> can someone say me, if someone is porting this fw onto htc one x??????
<smartboyhw> rreidsmith, well es
<dank101> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOvGullZwcw&feature=plcp
<zzarr> gianguido: okey, too bad (for me)
<gianguido> booting the frankenubby
<shane01> I think its early days yet CirclEr
<zzarr> bye
<shane__> smartboyhw: it just hangs
<ogra_> gianguido, why would there be none ?
<rsalveti> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<smartboyhw> shane__, uh
<rsalveti> going LIVE now
 * darkdragon-001[A is now away - Reason : 
<gianguido> ogra_, there's no unlockable bootloader
<grizmawe> ubuntuonair hangout is starting
<rsalveti> Ubuntu Development Hangout with Ricardo Salveti and Sergio Schvezov
<cCirclEe> thx shane01
<shane__> smartboyhw: now its re downloading the images
<k1l> !away | darkdragon-001[A
<ubot5> darkdragon-001[A: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<smartboyhw> shane01, OK
<ogra_> *************** come over to http://ubuntuonair.com/ and #ubuntu-on-air, porting session starts NOW ***************
<rymate1234> WT
<smartboyhw> ogra_, :)
<rymate1234> Wat
<gianguido> surfaceflinger segfaults
<gianguido> LOAL
<shane01> See the power draining is still a big issue.
<alm25> hi. Who knows whether it is possible to change the language input?
<grizmawe> darkdragon-001[A, If you want to work on the core apps (phone-app etc) they have put up a new wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide
<alm25> on ubntu phone or only english&
<gianguido> http://pastebin.com/MqyJDxc4 surfaceflinger segfault
<tsdgeos> alm25: english only
<nexianer> hey there
<alm25> thx
<nexianer> got a question: does the recovery stay on device?
<rreidsmith> shane__: i was trying to get this fixed last night to no avail. apparently no one else has had this happen?
<rayzer> hello everyone, where does one go to report bugs in ubuntu touch developer preview for nexus 7?
<nexianer> does the recovery stay on my nexus 4?
<rayzer> nexianer-- i was able to keep TWRP on nexus 7
<sammojohn> yeah TWRP stayed on my device as well
<nexianer> nice. then i will go and flash :P
<nexianer> oh. still one question:
<grizmawe> rayzer, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute (How to report bugs section). Basically log bug against ubuntu but assign ubuntu-touch-preview tag
<nexianer> to go back to android. does it work just flashing the rom image in TWRP or do i have to do it with the tool?
<gianguido> sincerely, i don't know why surfaceflinger segfaults...
<rayzer> grizmawe, is that for bugs in the system apps like web browser too?
<gianguido> italian blogs that suggest to flash verizon's ubuntu preview on international models...
<sammojohn> @nexianer Even though I havent not yet tested it, i believe you ought to be able to just flash the ROM image in TWRP and it has to work
<sammojohn> havent*
<smartboyhw> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu for Android still be a project to work on?
<nexianer> is ubuntuphone useable in daily task or should i wait a few weeks?
<gianguido> wait a few weeks
<gianguido> it's a *preview*
<pmcgowan> smartboyhw: ubuntu for android is still a separate effort
<nexianer> thx guys. helped me a lot :P
<sammojohn> @nexianer it is and it is not depending on what you do. You can still place phones calls and send texts....Data / MMS and such dont work
<sammojohn> Remember its a developers image
<sammojohn> Lots need to be fixed
<nexianer> :( then i will wait
<nexianer> bye guys
<gianguido> uh, nexus 7 is coming at home!
<sammojohn> So has anyone tested on other devices other than the Nexus family?
<gianguido> sammojohn, i'm trying to port over i9300
<blackout24> there is a port for the verizon s3 already
<gianguido> but there's already a functional port for the verizion s3
<lefty_> When do you guys think it could be a daily driver on Verizon G-Nexus?
<blackout24> in a year
<blackout24> maybe
 * smartboyhw is trying to port for Motorola XOOM Wifi
<lefty_> blackout24: Damn
<sammojohn> Awesome, trying to get it ported on the TF300t
<Lloir> i've almost got it ported for the X+
<gianguido> what methods are you using? complete build or copy-paste?
<Lloir> complete build
<Lloir> just need to figure out why it's not booting properly
<gianguido> Lloir, surfaceflinger segfaluts?
<Pip> So have you tried the preview image?
<archme> does not work on S3 yet?
<gianguido> archme, not on the international variant
<Pip> I don't know, maybe not yet
<gianguido> only verizon
<sammojohn> Pip should work on the US SIII
<shane01> No Archme
<sammojohn> friend of mine was able to port it
<Pip> It works on Samsung Galaxy Nexus and Google Nexus 4, right?
<sammojohn> Yes
<shane01> yes pip
<Pip> Have you tried it?
<archme> hrm..
<gianguido> sammojohn, on what device?
<shane01> Yes I have a Gnex
<Pip> I have to know the real user experience of it
<Pip> *want to
<shane01> Its userable as a phone and to send text message, to take pictures and do basic stuff on the internet via WiFi only not mobile data, and no MMS
<sammojohn> @gianguido VZW SIII
<shane01> watch mp4 movies too
<Lloir> dont think so gianguido
<Lloir> not getting good logcat outputs
<shane01> its developer version 1, pre alpha aplha stage, not ideal for commercial use yet.  If you need a functioning phone with all the addon and apps, come back in October
<Lloir> gianguido, do you get a boot animation at all?
<NameX> contact app is rly bad ... cant add contact from SMS is that normal ?
<shane01> No its blank for now
<gianguido> Lloir, nope, only serviceblabla segfault
<Lloir> i added a bootani to check if display worked
<shane01> its a demo stage now NameX
<gianguido> i can't understand why it segfaults
<Lloir> your device has CM10.1 yea?
<Lloir> 4.2.1
<shane01> its not as fluid as the release product will be
<moocow1452> Anyone working on EVO, or would it be just me?
<NameX> shane01 you think its for that ? just to develop some app ? shane01
<grizmawe> found new bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1131794
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1131794 in Ubuntu "No incoming calls when hiding callerID" [Undecided,New]
<gianguido> Lloir, of course, it's a galaxy s 3
<Lloir> hmm
<omac> error while fetching mako sources:  http://pastebin.com/LQDKavk8
<gianguido> i haven't compiled it
<Lloir> you tried pushing the one compiled with your S3 build
<shane01> well yes its the Developer release. NameX
<gianguido> a copy-paste between verizon's sgs3 version
<NameX> okey ;)
<shane01> NameX: check out this page, it has developer all over it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<gianguido> Lloir, i can't understand how to compile one
<Lloir> :/
<NameX> ok i dont care i m here to dev some app but i thought default application was finished ;)
<Lloir> then i wouldn't bother doing a copy pasta build
<Lloir> if you got no idea how to compile it
<shane01> No, no, still borked a little
<shane01> they are work in progress
<grizmawe> NameX, nope - most are just place holders for now. Still very early...
<NameX> ok :)
<gianguido> Lloir, i wanna compile but by now i cannot understand the porting guide...
<NameX> is there something to do to help with those apps ?
<shane01> it kind of answers the question why no one had hands on at CES.
<shane01> very good sales techniques by Canonical. I think its paid off
<grizmawe> NameX, So far calling (making and receiving), SMS, Camera, video player, notepad, wifi, web browser - all work rest is to be done (all of the working things will obviously be further worked on also)
<NameX> grizmawe do you know how is construct the csv for contact in ubuntu ? i think i ll do an app to translate google.csv to this
<grizmawe> NameX, not looked at that yet. On my things to investigate over the weekend
<NameX> ok i will too ;)
<grizmawe> NameX, my first task will be to get a clock app. I need alarms in the morning :P
<NameX> hooo i didnt think about that !!
<boiko> NameX: you can use the Qt Versit module to import contacts
<NameX> share it to me when you ll get one :D pllsssss
<NameX> boiko : from google contacts ?
<boiko> NameX: and QtContacts to save the contacts, just use the "folks" manager engine
<boiko> NameX: from a vCard file
<NameX> ho google give a vcard export
<NameX> so how can i get qtversit on my ubuntu phone ?
<grizmawe> NameX, ill upload it somewhere. still thinking about how to operate alarms when the phone is asleep. will likely need a service but not seen any API to support this yet... may have to crack open my rusty c++ fingers...
<boiko_lunch> NameX: I might still have some code around for that (I was using to test some stuff), after lunch I'll try to find it
<jbooth> Anyone available with advice about pulseaudio on the phone? I'm trying to use pacmd to load PA modules but getting no love. I see PA running on the phone...
<NameX> boiko_luch i have got a vcard but need to import in ubuntu now
<zeerroo> hi all
<zeerroo> please answer
<grizmawe> zeerroo, if you have a question then just ask it - if we can help then we will
<zeerroo> how much wait new alpha beta and etc version?
<zeerroo> sorry i bad speak english
<mhall119> zeerroo: no real timeline yet
<grizmawe> zeerroo, unknown - when canonical say it is done :P
<mhall119> it should be fully integrated into Ubuntu by 13.10, and ready for everybody to use by 14.04. those are our current goals
<zeerroo> =) ok thank you
<zeerroo> grizmawe PIN don't worked?
<zeerroo> i installed Ubuntu phone OS and calling dont worked
<shane__> im having issues with getting my nexus 10 over to touch ubuntu, i installed ubuntu on a vm and unlocked my device with ubuntu desktop and rooted and everything adb commands are working with the device.  when running the command phablet-flash -b it dled all files and rebooted device, it passed the google screen but hung at a black screen for about 10 minutes now, any ideas?
<python2121> just want to say congrats to the Ubuntu team on this, it looks very polished on a nexus 4
<rayzer> How does one go about transfering a file to the device?  Windows can't mount it and ADB seems confused... (nexus 7)
<grissi> zeerroo currently not implemented deactivate the pin of your sim card from another device and it should work
<shane__> any ideas, anyone???
<pmcgowan> rayzer: adb push
<shane__> im having issues with getting my nexus 10 over to touch ubuntu, i installed ubuntu on a vm and unlocked my device with ubuntu desktop and rooted and everything adb commands are working with the device.  when running the command phablet-flash -b it dled all files and rebooted device, it passed the google screen but hung at a black screen for about 10 minutes now, any ideas?
<rayzer> adb push seems confused, it lists the device, but can't seem to do much more than reboot it
<pmcgowan> shane__: can you check the space on your sd card? if it was near full install may have failed
<zeerroo> thank you!!
<shane__> pmcgowan: it was completely wiped before i tried this
<pmcgowan> shane__: you can adb into it?
<shane__> pmcgowan: yes
<pmcgowan> rayzer: for example adb push /data/ubuntu should work
<pmcgowan> need to do an adb root and adb remount first
<Cyanogen101> Hi
<Cyanogen101> stuck with phablet-dev-bootstrap -v i9100 ~
<pmcgowan> shane__: if you get the contents of adb logcat we can take a look
<shane__> pmcgowan: wait, i faied to mention...i went into recovery after 15 minutes or so and reflashed a custom rom so I could attempt this all over again
<Ursinha> Cyanogen101, what's the error?
<Cyanogen101> i just wanna get this on my Samsung S 2? how i do that?
<gianguido> how much time gets nexus 7 to extract the rootfs in the device?
<Cyanogen101> phablet-dev-bootstrap -v samsung_galaxys2 ~ dev-bootstrap:Vendor device samsung_galaxys2 not supported
<shane__> pmcgowan: right now I am waiting for the zips to be pushed (again) so that the device resets
<Cyanogen101> dev-bootstrap:Vendor device samsung_galaxys2 not supported
<pmcgowan> shane__: ok
<lepetitclement> hey there!
<Cyanogen101> So?
<OverSu> HEllo again ;)
<lepetitclement> Are there any news on x86 devices? I have the Razr I and I would love to put Ubuntu Phone OS on it
<Ursinha> Cyanogen101, I submitted a patch to fix that, should be on any time, but the change is described here, you can just apply the patch locally: http://bit.ly/XpQghS
<OverSu> Hey sergiusens , I'm back :D
<ali1234> Ursinha: yesterday i did "phablet-dev-bootstrat -v grouper" - today i want to build for different device and the guide says to bootstrap with the device codename. how di i fix my repo?
<pmcgowan> Cyanogen101: its not one of the supported devices, the porting guide is available to help
<OverSu> x)
<gianguido> Cyanogen101, port it, by now there aren't any ports
<gianguido> Hi Cimi!
<Cimi> ciao gianguido
<Cyanogen101> how to port it?
<shane__> pmcgowan: this time it rebooted and desktop asked me for password to continue
<gianguido> ciao :D
<pmcgowan> good
<OverSu> Some news about a port on Nexus 7 32GB 3G ? :)
<Ursinha> ali1234, I submitted a patch to fix that, should be on any time, but the change is described here, you can just apply the patch locally: http://bit.ly/XpQghS
<Ursinha> :)
<ali1234> Ursinha: that does not answer my question
<shane__> pmcgowan: i have the android man and the progress bar which is very different
<Cyanogen101> so how i port it to Samsung S 2?
<shane__> pmcgowan: nearly half finished
<ali1234> Ursinha: nothing is broken, i already bootstrapped
<gianguido> Cyanogen101, are you a programmer?
<Cyanogen101> nopey
<shane__> pmcgowan: almost done
<Ursinha> ali1234, so what's the problem? how is it broken for you to fix it? :)
<ali1234> Ursinha: i bootstrapped for grouper
<Cyanogen101> i thought the guide was to port it?
<ali1234> Ursinha: i want to build for galaxysmtd
<shane__> pmcgowan: rebooting......
<sergiusens> OverSu: hey
<shane__> pmcgowan: google screen
<ali1234> Ursinha: how do i modify repo?
<pmcgowan> Cyanogen101: you need knowledge of the kernel and android lower layers
<shane__> pmcgowan: PROFIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ursinha> ali1234, so you have to follow the porting guide and run repo sync again once things for this device are set up
<Cyanogen101> WHAT
<pmcgowan> shane__: great
<Ursinha> then you'll have the bits you need in place
<Cyanogen101> i thought it would be easy
<OverSu> sergiusens: Some news, or not ? x)
<pmcgowan> Cyanogen101: someone will get it working, just wait and see
<ali1234> Ursinha: so it does not actually matter what you put for vendor argument when running bootstrap?
<OverSu> sergiusens: I had read the Release Note, but...:/
<Cyanogen101> WTF, if it runs on top of CyanogenMod it should be easy.........
<ali1234> Ursinha: in which case, why the comments on your patch?
<Ursinha> ali1234, it downloads specific stuff, afaik
<Ursinha> ali1234, because phablet-dev-bootstrap had the vendor argument as required, so you weren't able to run it if the device isn't supported yet
<Cyanogen101> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/porting-ubuntu-touch-is-as-simple-as-building-cm/
<pmcgowan> OverSu: I think someone got that working, thats talapia?
<Cyanogen101> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/porting-ubuntu-touch-is-as-simple-as-building-cm/
<gianguido> Cyanogen101, exact, if you can build the cm, you can port ubuntu
<rayzer> Ok, so I tried adb push again (move file windows --> phablet), double checking paths and such, and it seems to be frozen... no sign of activity, but I'm waiting.
<pmcgowan> rayzer: what are you trying to do?
<rayzer> move a file on to the device
<ali1234> Ursinha: ok
<pmcgowan> ok
<OverSu> pmcgowan: Yes :)
<sergiusens> OverSu: so can we rehash on what we were doing? :-)
<digitalfiz> hey guys im stuck on this part of flashing my nexus 10
<OverSu> sergiusens: Oo' ? What do you mean ? x)
<digitalfiz> Save the version of the current image on the device, if on Android, to use as a reference to revert back to. The version can be found by going to Settings > About Phone > Build Number.
<digitalfiz> how do i do that?
<digitalfiz> i mean i would normally do a nandoid but my device is only unlocked not rooted
<ricmm> win 6
<benice> i wanted to flash my nexus device to Ubuntu.. any steps is apreciated
<Ursinha> ricmm, irssi? :)
<ali1234> Ursinha: in the porting guide, it says to edit .repo/manifest.xml but later on it shows a diff against .repo/manifests/default.xml - what is the reason for this difference? which one do i actually edit?
<Cyanogen101> is anyone here gonna get the S2 working? if so, once done i would be able to easily do nightly builds right?
<Ursinha> ali1234, well, I don't know :) I edited .repo/manifest.xml, porting guide might need fixing?
<Cyanogen101> its ment to be as easy as building CM?
<ali1234> Ursinha: when i edited .repo/manifest.xml and then ran repo sync it said "error: .repo/manifests/: contains uncommitted changes"
<ali1234> but .repo/manifest.xml is not versioned
<ali1234> how do i fix this?
<mainerror> Oh shoot me ... I managed to miss the goddamn hangout!
<Ursinha> ali1234, you changed stuff in the .repo/manifests/ files, haven't you?
<ali1234> mainerror: they didn't say anything we don't already know
<ali1234> Ursinha: no, i did not touch those
<Lloir> gianguido, i have the surfaceflinger seg fault too
<ali1234> Ursinha: i only edited .rapo/manifest.xml
<Cyanogen101> ARGH
<Cyanogen101> ment to be easy
<Ursinha> ali1234, that's weird, it didn't happen to me... but developers should know the answer :) rsalveti ?
<ali1234> Ursinha: i have more question
<gianguido> Lloir, fantastic :-/
<Lloir> kinda is
<Lloir> at least you know it's not device specific
<gianguido> Lloir, that's true!
<hejian> got this issue when running "qmlscene clock.qml": MetaType::registerType: Binary compatibility break -- Type flags for type 'QPaintBufferCacheEntry' [1024] don't match. Previously registered TypeFlags(0x3), now registering TypeFlags(0x103).
<hejian> how to solve this issue?
<netcurli> hejian, are you running this on the phone/tablet or on the desktop?
<sergiusens> OverSu: you said that you were back and read the release notes... but... (and nothing else), so my question is: but what?
<hejian> netcurli: yes on desktop
<jbooth> Any dev able to confirm if I'm off in the weeds trying to use pulseaudio to alter audio on the fly on the phone?
<mainerror> "Everything we take from Android is just C/C++, so you'll notice that your Android build environment will be way smaller than when comparing to the traditional Android builds." ... thank god
<jhodapp> mainerror, hehe, indeed
<Namidairo> except for that nice prebuilt 500mb rootfs
<netcurli> hejian: pure qml or qml and c++
<netcurli> ?
<maara_> hi all, need a little help with phablet_flash please
<b34r> go ahead maara_
<rayzer> another bug-report question, so i file it against ubuntu  in launchpad, against quantal or raring?  and tag with mobile?
<maara_> the path for a downloaded image is hardcoded but my wifes ubuntu is in a different language so the download path is different hence it doesn't exists from the phablet's point of view
<maara_> is it possible to set the path as a parameter?
<maara_> Download directory set to /home/maara/Stažené/phablet-flash/95
<maara_> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\u017e' in position 15: ordinal not in range(128)
<asporter> Hello, i'm trying to port Ubuntu Touch Preview to Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini ST15i with codename:Mango , i'm having problems when executing phablet-dev-bootstrap -v "Vendor device Mango not supported"
<asporter> Any fix?
<netcurli> rayzer: you file it against ubuntu and tag it with ubuntu-touch-preview
<rayzer> thanks netcurli
<grizmawe> rayzer, I filed by going to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug?no-redirect and leave the package section as "i dont know". remeber to expand the extra options at the bottom and include the ubuntu-touch-preview tag
<rayzer> ok, thanks
<mmrazik> maara_: I would try "export LANG=en_US.utf8" (a workaround rather than fix)
<mmrazik> maara_: it might work even with the dir you have
<asporter> Please any help?
<Ursinha> asporter,  I submitted a patch to fix that, should be on any time, but the change is described here, you can just apply the patch locally: http://bit.ly/XpQghS
<Ursinha> copying and pasting that message forever :P
<ali1234> Ursinha: The porting guide says to "check the file cm.dependencies available on your CM device specific repository ... and include them all in your local manifest". The cm.dependencies file given as an example contains four other repos but only two are included in the example diff. Why?
<ali1234> Ursinha: i'm just going to keep blasting you with questions until rsalveti shows up :)
<Ursinha> ali1234, because two of them are already on the main page for the device
<asporter> Ursinha: what exactly should i execute?
<Ursinha> or something like that :) device and kernel
 * rsalveti back
<ali1234> \o/
 * rsalveti reading backlog
<Ursinha> yay! /me runs hehe
<mmrazik> maara_: if that doesn't help then editing $HOME/.config/user-dirs.dirs should
<maara_> mmrazik: xport LANG=en_US.utf8 didn't helped.... any other actions than exporting the variable are needed???
<asporter> Can i port Ubuntu Touch on a 32bit platform?
<maara_> mmrazik: editing $HOME/.config/user-dirs.dirs seems to be ok.. thanks!
<mmrazik> maara_: let me try to fix it properly :)
<jakuban1> hello, if i have custom android on my nexus 7, then when i install ubuntu, recovery will be wiped?
<sk8punk> hey there. i was trying to install this on a samsung galaxy s2 skyrocket (i am currently running a 10.1 cynogyn mod nightly rom) and when i try to flash it it says device is unsupported. has anyone tried doing this with the sjyrocket? or have any ideas?
<jakuban1> or i will still be able to restore android through recovery
<Sloth> Jakuban1 - If you backed up your image you should be fine... I am assuming, this and making sure now
<juicyjones> jakuban1: make a backup and don't flash the ubuntu recovery. i used TWRP
<Sloth> in the installation it suggests backing it up
<maara_> btw. is the recovery on Nexus7 also being flashed??
<juicyjones> jakuban1: that way you can restore your backup easily
<jakuban1> so recovery will remain untouched, yes?
<jakuban1> i have twrp
<sk8punk> jakuban1: i balieve so
<maara_> exactly my question :-D
 * sk8punk not sure tho
<jakuban1> :P
<rsalveti> ali1234: so what is the issue?
<jakuban1> ok, thanks ;p
<rsalveti> ali1234: are you trying to port to a different device?
<ali1234> rsalveti: mutiple issues
<sk8punk> i just removed my sd card i backed it up on
<ali1234> rsalveti: yes
<rsalveti> :-)
<jakuban1> and one more
<rsalveti> ali1234: which one?
<rictec> did the on-air ended?
<ali1234> rsalveti: galaxysmtd
<rsalveti> rictec: yes
<rictec> wow i get to late
<jakuban1> i must have installed ubuntu on pc or it can be done from windows?
<sk8punk> jakuban1: yes. i dont balieve there are windows tools out yet
<jakuban1> so, Virtualbox will be ok?
<rsalveti> ali1234: what is the first :-)
<sk8punk> jakuban1: if you have usb support it should be
<ali1234> rsalveti: first issue: i cloned the source yesterday before porting guide was up, with -v grouper. do i need to make any changes to repo since i did not clone with -v galaxysmtd like the porting guide says i am supposed to?
<jakuban1> ok
<AlanBell> jakuban1: you can do it from windows, or from a vm
<rictec> rsalveti: thanks
<sk8punk> does anyone have any ideas on my post earlier?
<ali1234> rsalveti: ie additional changes not listed on porting guide
<AlanBell> ubot5: !windows-#ubuntu-phone is <reply> you can install Ubuntu Touch from windows, see https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg00222.html
<ubot5> I'll remember that, AlanBell
<AlanBell> !windows | jakuban1
<ubot5> jakuban1: you can install Ubuntu Touch from windows, see https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg00222.html
<dank101> Guys
<grizmawe> sk8punk, The galaxy s2 does not have an image yet so will need to be ported https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting - dont know if anyone is working on it yet but you could try if you are brave
<rsalveti> ali1234: no, currently the device flag there is not used
<rsalveti> ali1234: so it's fine
<rsalveti> ali1234: now you just need to add the additional repos
<dank101> the porting instructions don't work
<ali1234> rsalveti: ok. second issue: The porting guide says to "check the file cm.dependencies available on your CM device specific repository ... and include them all in your local manifest". The cm.dependencies file given as an example contains four other repos but only two are included in the example diff. Why?
<sk8punk> grizmawe thanks. i was actually thinking about starting the develpoment for it.
<rsalveti> ali1234: yeah, that was because when I did that change we had less repos
<ali1234> rsalveti: specifically: https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_p3110/blob/cm-10.1/cm.dependencies has p3100, omap4-common, espresso10, SamsungServiceMode - but only p3100 and espresso10 appear in the diff
<rsalveti> ali1234: but that's just an example
<grizmawe> sk8punk, np
<rsalveti> use the repos you have currently for your device
<digitalfiz> has anyone created a flashable rom of ubuntu yet?
<ali1234> rsalveti: i don't understand what you mean by that
<rsalveti> ali1234: the only one you don't need there is SamsungServiceMode
<mainerror> dank101: Can you get a bit more specific? :)
<mainerror> What exactly doesn't work.
<rsalveti> ali1234: if you look the repo a few days ago, it didn't have the omap4-common
<rsalveti> at the github side
<asporter> can someone please show me an example of phablet-dev-bootstrap -v [vendor] [target] ????????????????????????????
<ali1234> rsalveti: so if you did this today, you would add omap4-common?
<dank101> when i run phablet-dev-bootstrap d2att it fails
<ptl> what is the Google+ page for Ubuntu Phone/Tablet applications?
<dank101> i don't use -v because im porting it for the first time
<rsalveti> ali1234: exactly
<ali1234> rsalveti: ok. third issue: when i edited .repo/manifest.xml and then ran repo sync i got an error: "error: .repo/manifests/: contains uncommitted changes"
<grizmawe> can someone confirm my bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1131794
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1131794 in Ubuntu "No incoming calls when hiding callerID" [Undecided,New]
<dank101> phablet-dev-bootstrap: error: argument -v/--vendors is required
<ali1234> rsalveti: in .repo/manifests/default.xml i found copy of all my changes. what is the relationship between these files, and why did i get that error?
<rsalveti> ali1234: right, guess you need to commit that first
<dank101> when i do -v
<Optimus> Hi people
<rsalveti> get into .repo/manifests
<dank101> phablet-dev-bootstrap: error: argument -v/--vendors is require
<dank101> woops
<rsalveti> ali1234: then git commit -m "commit message"
<dank101> ERROR:phablet-dev-bootstrap:Vendor device d2att not supported
<rsalveti> ali1234: the .repo/manifest.xml is just a link
<ali1234> rsalveti: is it a symlink or something? ah ok
<asporter> dank101: i'm having the same problem
<rsalveti> ali1234: it's a syslink to .repo/manifests/default.xml
<ali1234> rsalveti: i thought repo sync had copied the file or something
<Optimus> Does the Optimus L9 have support for the Ubuntu OS?
<dank101> not yet
<ali1234> rsalveti: then i got really confused that .repo/manifest.xml is not versioned but the other one is
<rsalveti> let me update the guide
<Optimus> can't wait for Ubuntu to be on my LG Optimus L9.
<grizmawe> Optimus, you can try porting to it yourself if you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<dank101> Can anyone help me
<ali1234> rsalveti: this is not really a problem but why does diff have those backquotes: "Cyanogen``Mod" - wiki markup error or something?
<asporter> grizmawe: i'm having problem that vendor is not supported
<asporter> please someone help me
<dank101> me two
<dank101> *too
<TToivanen> asporter I'm having the same problem
<duce> Im sure this is a over asked question.  Are they going to port ubuntu mobile OS to older phones like the Galaxy S 1,2,3, or Galaxy tabs?
<asporter> TToivanen: guide is badly written
<ali1234> duce: "they" are not but unofficial ports might happen
<rsalveti> ali1234: probably
<duce> ali1234, thx
<ali1234> asporter: you need to patch that Ursinha keeps linking
<dank101> we are ALL having the same issues
<duce> and that sux
<rsalveti> duce: I ported to galaxy tab 2 7.0
<rsalveti> need to post that later today
<TToivanen> asporter: It's not. We are the ones missing something here.
<asporter> ali1234: how?
<duce> rsalveti, great :)
<rsalveti> duce: the new package should be up already
<rsalveti> apt-get update/dist-upgrade should get you a new phablet-tools
<rsalveti> which has Ursinha's changes
<duce> rsalveti, ah ok sweet
<Ursinha> after applying that patch, just run it without the -v argument
<asporter> rsalveti: how did you run phablet-dev-bootstrap -v?
<Ursinha> asporter, are you reading us? :)
<rsalveti> with latest changes you don't need '-v' anymore
<rsalveti> update your package
<rsalveti> just updated the wiki
<ali1234> rsalveti: that's all the problems i had so far but i'm sure i'll have more questions soon :)
<rsalveti> ali1234: sure :-)
<asporter> Ursinha: i saw that it's merged, but it's not updated
<Ursinha> asporter, you have two options: wait for the package to be updated or apply the patch manually
<ptl> how do I close an application in the ubuntu touch interface? Sliding it to the right causes it to go to background and trying to slide it to the left makes it shrink a little and get darker but that's it
<Ursinha> asporter, once it's done, run the script without the -v option
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/tools
<rsalveti> new package is already there
<asporter> Ursinha: patching manually for sure ;)
<ali1234> ptl: swipe up from bottom and press x
<Ursinha> ptl, guess using hud
<Ursinha> what ali1234 said :)
<dank101> downloading
<ptl> thanks
<ali1234> rsalveti: what about cm-10.1-M1.xml?
<maara_> so the CWM is being flashed
<maara_> I am screwed as my backup is made by TWRP
<ali1234> rsalveti: can i just copy lines for my device out of that and into default.xml?
<dank101> i was trying to upgrade it before the new version
<asporter> Ursinha: i patched it, still the same problem
<Tassadar> maara_: I believe you don't have to use Ubuntu's recovery
<ali1234> actually, i guess they are not in there...
<rsalveti> ali1234: yes
<Ursinha> asporter, how are you running it?
<grizmawe> asporter, I just checked and apt-get dist-upgrade offered the new version of phablet-tools
<rsalveti> ali1234: that's what the porting guide recommends
<Tassadar> maara_: it is only used during the installation process, then you can flash TWRP
<dank101> the commands need to be diffrent
<asporter> Ursinha: i bzr branch and used dpkg-buildpackage and installed it
<dank101> the synthax is diffrent
<ali1234> rsalveti: have you edited it while i wasn't looking? ;)
<rsalveti> ali1234: that as well, but I had that before :P
<asporter> Ursinha: then, phablet-dev-bootstrap -v Mango /1234
<dank101> phablet-dev-bootstrap [device]
<Ursinha> asporter, <Ursinha> asporter, once it's done, run the script without the -v option
<ali1234> rsalveti: porting guide says get codenames from cyanogen wiki...?
<duce> On ubuntu 12.04 64bit following this guide to install ubuntu-sdk, I get dependencies are unmet:  ubuntu-sdk : Depends: ubuntu-qtcreator-qt5libs but it is not going to be installed
<Ursinha> asporter, <rsalveti> with latest changes you don't need '-v' anymore
<Ursinha> asporter, <Ursinha> after applying that patch, just run it without the -v argument
<Ursinha> :)
<TToivanen> I'm getting vendor device endeavoru not supported. Do I need to patch it or what?
<asporter> Ursinha: Done! thanks
<dank101> Don't have -v
<ali1234> (and git repos)
<dank101> -v BREAKS IT
<dank101> -V BREAKS IT
<asporter> Ursinha: ERROR:phablet-dev-bootstrap:Error while trying to sync repository
<quittle> I think my n7 is stuck with button1 down.  I can't click a lot of things
<quittle> how do i reboot?
<grizmawe> quittle, they are placeholders there is only phone calls, sms, gallery, notepad, video player and browser working at the moment
<mhall119> quittle: hold the power button
<asporter> Ursinha: any help?
<grizmawe> quittle, hold power button to turn off and then again to turn on
<Ursinha> asporter, with that message, not really :/
<maara_> well it sesm to be very nice on my N7 :)
<quittle> ok, that worked. So, what do you mean by placeholders?
<asporter> Ursinha: what is causing it?
<Ursinha> asporter, I have no idea
<grizmawe> quittle, most of the content is dummy data and pictures - not working programs.
<holdmyheadwhilei> Thank you all
<quittle> grizmawe: oh, didn't realize, thanks
<asporter> Ursinha: can i do it manually instead of using phablet-dev-bootstrap?
<holdmyheadwhilei> Can't wait till the preview becomes real
<achandra> is there a way to download apps as of yet, or is that functionality not built in yet
<Ursinha> rsalveti, what can be causing asporter problem?
<achandra> ive got it up and running on a N7 as well.
<grizmawe> quittle, I can make and receive calls, sms, use camera. everything I need while I develop some apps :P
<holdmyheadwhilei> i think it just applies it as an update.zip
<holdmyheadwhilei> after format
<rsalveti> asporter: the script will run repo init with the right parameters
<rsalveti> repo init -u git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b phablet-10.1
<rsalveti> and clone a few important bzr repos, see the code
<grizmawe> achandra, no way to download from the gui. can use apt-get from ssh and push your own qml projects via qtcreator
<achandra> grizmawe, i see and how does one get shell access to the device or is there a how to guide for that?
<holdmyheadwhilei> adb
<holdmyheadwhilei> adb shell
<asporter> rsalveti:  when i used that repo init, it doesn't create any new file
<mfisch> how do I make the OSK go away?
<rsalveti> asporter: it creates a .repo at the folder you run the command
<grizmawe> achandra, there is a guide... let me find it....
<rsalveti> asporter: and that takes a while to finish
<grizmawe> mfisch, swipe down from the top edge of the keyboard
<mfisch> grizmawe: thanks!
<asporter> rsalveti: it finished in less than a second and there's no .repo
<rsalveti> asporter: might be a problem with your network then
<asporter> rsalveti: output:Get https://gerrit.googlesource.com/git-repo/clone.bundle
<asporter> rsalveti: the link is not available in my country, can you give it to me manually?please
<grizmawe> achandra, its in the release notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes -- see section on accessing device over ssh
<holdmyheadwhilei> Works best on my N7 using a stylus
<grizmawe> achandra, if you are familiar with adb then basically you sdb shell to the device; "ubuntu_chroot shell" to get into the container and then install ssh server as you would on desktop (apt-get install openssh-server)
<holdmyheadwhilei> I could only stand it for like 30 mins and then went back AOKP
<mrgoodcat> s/sdb/adb
<achandra> grizmawe, yep reading through the doc now :)
<holdmyheadwhilei> Anyone know if the N7 would support miracast in the future?
<onlychevys> When I run: phablet-dev-bootstrap [target_directory], all I get is command not found?
<nickholtus> hi, i have a problem when trying to sync the build
<nickholtus> when running:   phablet-dev-bootstrap [/home/nick/ubuntu] i get usage: phablet-dev-bootstrap [-h] -v VENDORS [-j JOBS] [-c] [-r REFERENCE]                              target_directory phablet-dev-bootstrap: error: argument -v/--vendors is required
<nickholtus> but i copied pasted the line from the guide
<nickholtus> what can i do?
<dank101> sorry
<dank101> synthax changed
<dank101> phablet-dev-bootstrap [device model]
<nickholtus> was that answer for me?
<duce> anyone know why there are dependency issues when installing ubuntu-sdk with this howto http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<duce> on ubuntu 12.04 64bit^
<dholbach> rsalveti, sergiusens: first patches coming in on the ubuntu-phone list! :)
<ogra_> wohoo
<onlychevys> phablet-dev-bootstrap [home/mark/ubuntu]  command not found?
 * ogra_ returns from snow shoveling
<holdmyheadwhilei> Is there any list I can sub to know when a new version is released?
<nickholtus> you didn't install phablet-dev-bootstrap
<ogra_> holdmyheadwhilei, there will be daily releases early next week
<vibhav> I need a nexus galaxy/4/7/10 now
<Laney> is there a way to manually rotate the nexus 7
<Laney> ?
<ogra_> i dont think so
<holdmyheadwhilei> Really? Wow
<holdmyheadwhilei> Thanks Ogra_
<achandra> grizmawe, in the docs (and not sure who the maintainer) is  ipaddr how wlan0 didnt work for me.. however standard ifconfig and or iwconfig worked fine
<sergiusens> dholbach: nice!
<sergiusens> onlychevys: also remove the brackets
<onlychevys> how to install phablet-dev-bootstrap? I'm following the port guide and don't see anything about that. I know I'm missing something stupid.
<onlychevys> lol, google search comes back with how to install wood flooring!
<duce> for installed qtchooser and now this is my problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/259363/qtcreator-plugins-and-templates-missing
<duce> lulz
<rsalveti> dholbach: great
<dholbach> yes :)
<duce> for=force*
<ogra_> so it seems your porting talk had some impact ... everyone in here got quiet (and is hopefully porting to their favorite device now)
<ogra_> :)
<duce> ^^
<duce> Im just trying to install ubuntu-sdk on 12.04 64bit and I am getting strange qtchooser dependency errors
<TToivanen> phablet-dev-bootstrap /home/derp/xxx/ it fails with OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory. What do I do?
<blarkdackbyte> hi
<NoHell> hi
<NoHell> what up ?
<sk8punk> o you know porting stuff lol
<NoHell> when will we be able to actually phone whith ubuntu phone ? ;p
<ogra_> you are already
<NoHell> RLY ?
<ogra_> just make sure to have a SIM without PIN
<blarkdackbyte> can somebody help me? i called "phablet-flash -b" and it sais "unsupported device".  I ve a nexus 7 grouper. but i installed ubuntu and multirom ?!?!
<onlychevys> Wow, got it syncing! How many hours do ya'll think it will take?
<NoHell> damn
<ogra_> blarkdackbyte, restore android first
<duce> have ubuntu-sdk installed, when I open ubuntu-qtcreator I get a bunch of "Cannot load plugin" errors
<holdmyheadwhilei> Well it's been real guys, going to sign off for now until another release.
<sk8punk> have a good one holdmyheadwhilei
<NoHell> is it possible to clear a PIN on any sim ?
<holdmyheadwhilei> Thanks man you too
<ogra_> NoHell, i bet google knows ;)
<NoHell> yup
<duce> is there a better channel to ask about installing ubuntu-sdk?
<rrerolle> onlychevys: started syncing 2 hours ago, not yet at 1GB with a quite constant 110kB/s
<garrafeytor> instale ubunto en el nexus 7 pero esta pegado en la pantalla de bloqueo
<rrerolle> considering it needs 15 GB, the full sync will probably take more than a day
<Hashcode> rsalveti: I had a question about 3 missing files in the source build.
<ogra_> garrafeytor, only english in here ...
<dholbach> everyone: sburg is 12 and just asked me how to help out, he wants to flash his Nexus7 and has a Mac - can anyone suggest a working VM solution for the Mac?
<grizmawe> achandra, if you copied the line from your terminal then there is a typo - its meant to be "ip addr show wlan0"
<ogra_> dholbach, i heard there is a native way with fastboot and adb on the mac ... but the guy went to bed ...
<achandra> grizmawe, thanks for your help. almost warrants the purchase of another nexus 7 truth be told for development ;)
<grizmawe> achandra, np at all
<achandra> grizmawe, no issues... i got into it and started playing around
<onlychevys> Thanks  rrerolle  I figured it was gonna be a loonng time lol
<achandra> grizmawe, so at this point the applications available versus what needs to be developed  -- its at a stage where many of the apps typically available for a typical ubuntu desktop need to be ported over?
<grizmawe> achandra, ip addr show was added to the wiki because ifconfig did not work without mount -t proc proc /proc which also wasnt in there earlier today.... the elves have been busy :D
<Lloir> anyone else ported ubuntu to a MTP only device?
<Hashcode> rsalveti: I was able to get them from the Maguro .zip, but ubuntuappmanager, libubuntu_application_api.so, and libis_compat_layer.so don't get built from source.
<Lloir> seem's to have v.slow read\write especially to logcat
<achandra> grizmawe, or do many of the typical apps, including third party stuff need to be ported?
<grizmawe> achandra, correct. There is little written yet in the public repo. dont know what canonical are working on though. They said daily images and updates should arrive next week
<achandra> cool
<grizmawe> im just getting started on writing a clock app at the moment but I think my first one will be an app to show IP address so I dont have to keep adb shelling first to find IP for ssh :P
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> good idea
<rdesfo> has anyone get ubuntu to work with an older CyanogenMod (7)?
<om26er> i don't think thats even possble
<mrgoodcat> why would you try?
<mrgoodcat> i'm certain it's possible since that part of the system has changed very little
<mrgoodcat> why not use the current repo though?
<ogra_> rdesfo, any reason to ?
<rdesfo> would like to try an port to my old optimus V... doesn't seem to have a cyanogenMod 10 support but has 7
<mrgoodcat> if nobody tries we'll never know :)
<sk8punk> hi goodcat
<mrgoodcat> hi sk8punk
<Hashcode> Depends on how surfaceflinger is used inside Ubuntu
<mrgoodcat> add yourself to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices and give it the 'ole college try
<mrgoodcat> thats what i'm doing
<mrgoodcat> s/doing/going to do
<ogra_> rdesfo, i fear that wont work, ubuntu touch will only run on ARMv7 CPUs
<dr01d> where is an easy place to see update/releases and changelogs?
<mrgoodcat> only armv7?
<mrgoodcat> i thought armv6 should work too
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> no, v6 is not supported in ubuntu
<ogra_> was dropped with 12.04
<ogra_> *with the 12.04 release
<grizmawe> rdesfo, the optimus v also only has 512M ram. this preview build requires at least 1GB
<Hashcode> No it doesn't
<Hashcode> actually
<Hashcode> I have the preview running on the Kindle Fire atm w/ 512MB ram.
<dr01d> if Nexus 7 was the reference device for this demo, why is the screen misaligned?
<mrgoodcat> if you were really crazy you could recompile the nessecary binaries for armv6
<dholbach> all right my friends - I've got to run - have a great weekend!
<ogra_> Hashcode, yes, but thats not the specs we "support" :)
<mrgoodcat> i fear that would take a long time though without a proper cluster
<ogra_> dholbach, enjoy !!
<Hashcode> ogra_ it's quite smooth actually.
<icarus49> if my computer hadthe file phablet  flash Which command will i use to install ubuntu os again ?
<ogra_> Hashcode, you will soon run out of RAM if you used the device for a while
<icarus49> No download again
<sburg> hey guys
<Hashcode> ogra_ I'm using about 15mb of swap at the moment.
<ogra_> great
<mrgoodcat> is there a place in the wiki to put anecdotal "how device X runs"?
<Hashcode> And there's a good chance I can make a smaller HD codec binary eventually which will free up an additional 50 or so mb
<mhall119> mrgoodcat: you mean like "Good, decent, poor"?
<pland> trying to flash a galaxy nexus 4 through virtual box…usb debugging enabled and phablet dab and fast boot installed…but phone not responding…am I flogging a dead horse?
<sk8punk> thats better
<sk8punk> switched to irssi instead of mIRC
<sburg> guys so i tryed every vm to get ubuntu on my nexus 7 nothing worked sadly but i want to do it on a tablet any alternatives i have a mac
<dholbach> ogra_, you too
<grizmawe> sburg, install ubuntu on your mac...
<mrgoodcat> you can do it using adb
<Hashcode> ogra_ I think the RAM requirement for tablets is less than phones anyway
<icarus49> if my computer had the file phablet  flash Which command can i use to install ubuntu os again (No download again)?
<sburg> tryed that using bootable usb i have a mac book air dident work
<ogra_> sburg, http://code.google.com/p/adb-fastboot-install/
<mrgoodcat> test sk8punk
<sk8punk> thanks
<ogra_> try that and a manual install
<mrgoodcat> also try this http://zackeryfretty.com/installing-ubuntu-touch-preview-for-the-nexus-devices-on-mac-or-pc/
<jhodapp> sburg, I am typing this from Ubuntu natively on the latest Macbook Air
<ogra_> oh, great
 * ogra_ puts that url into his link collection
<sburg> how did you do that jhodapp
<mrgoodcat> with patience i'd guess
<jhodapp> sburg, followed the ubuntu guide on installing on a Mac
<mrgoodcat> i've installed it on a couple macbook pros
<mrgoodcat> jhodapp, did you have graphics issues?
<jhodapp> sburg, it definitely is not as straightforward as on a regular PC with a non-secured BIOS
<sburg> you know what might be the problem my mac is only config  with 64gb ssd because its for school and i got it from my grandma
<jhodapp> mrgoodcat, no, but most of the time when I boot, before I hit grub, the backlight doesn't come on...there's some weird timing issue that I haven't figured out yet.
<Hashcode> ogra_ How is surfaceflinger being used in the display system do you know?
<ogra_> Hashcode, not yet, no
<ogra_> i havent had the time to even inspect the images, i only released them :)
<Hashcode> Ah :)
<duce> lol
<ogra_> but i plan yo get more familiar the next days ... now that in here is less of a storm going on
<Hashcode> There will be issues btw, with putting this on legacy devices due to the size of the data partition.
<mrgoodcat> sk8punk, test
<jhodapp> sburg, have you tried asking for help in the main ubuntu channel on getting Ubuntu onto your Air?
<duce> legacy devices<3
<sk8punk> ty mrgoodcat
<ogra_> Hashcode, yeah, for sure
<sburg> no how ever i tryed a external hard drive and everything else i can dig up
 * sk8punk will be porting ubuntu for the skyrocket tonight
<ogra_> sburg, get the adb and fastboot binaries with http://code.google.com/p/adb-fastboot-install/, then follow http://zackeryfretty.com/installing-ubuntu-touch-preview-for-the-nexus-devices-on-mac-or-pc/, that should get you going without needing to install ubuntu
<Hashcode> For example, on the KFire, I had to extract the rootfs .zip and place it on the /sdcard partition and then edit the install script to extract from there.
<ogra_> sk8punk, ++
<Hashcode> Since the /data part by default is only about 1gb
<sk8punk> ty ogra_
<mrgoodcat> I love the ubuntu community. "oh it doesn't work on my phone.... whelp, better port it over myself then"
<sk8punk> lol mrgoodcat++
<ogra_> yeah its awesome
<agu10^> hey!!!
<agu10^> Will ubuntu for ARM (phone or tablets) run all my apps, or do they have to run on x86 emulator?
<grizmawe> mrgoodcat, on the plus side - we will help all we can and wont charge you for the service... unless you want to buy ale?
<sburg> ok great open source is awesome but i think im going to wait until the bugs are sorted out but when that happens UBUNTU HERE I COME
<ali1234> so can we target android sdk emulator?
<agu10^> sburg, that's like saying you're waiting for windows to become open source.
<mrgoodcat> i've only recently become involved in linux dev and it has really surprised me how easy it was to get into. The elementary OS guys were great and extremely tolerant of my "new guy" problems
<sburg> well yes because then everyone can patch the endless holes in windows
<agu10^> yea
<agu10^> it won't happen
<mrgoodcat> agu10^, ubuntu for ARM will run your apps that are compiled for armv7
<grizmawe> mrgoodcat, yep, providing you are cordial then there is plenty willing to help and then you can help others when you are further along. Its how I got started 15 years ago...
<sburg> i mean think about java hole patched wait 200 more just came
<TheSeven> mrgoodcat: what level of linux dev are you talking about?
<agu10^> it sounds like what windows 7/8 for ARM was going to be
<agu10^> but it finally ended up different
<shaunj> mrgoodcat, so based on that link, would it be possible to just flash the two images using a pre-existing Clockwork recovery?
<jakuban1> ok, i have tried this ubuntu
<grizmawe> TheSeven, we dont do levels - the end of level boss fight scares people away :P
<jakuban1> nothing special for now
<shaunj> (that link meaning the one about flashing on a mac or pc)
<duce> Anyone know why qtcreator might be complaining that plugins failed to load because dependencies were unmet??
<sburg> ok i have to admit agu10 that would be awsome
<mrgoodcat> shaunj, i don't know. I haven't tried it
<agu10^> can't ubuntu for ARM also run Android apps?
<mrgoodcat> shaunj, you shouldn't need to though. you can still use their recovery
<agu10^> it's just java with a FOSS api
<grizmawe> duce, if you install libbotan-1.10-0 and restart qtcreator all will be good
<grizmawe> duce, looks like a packaging bug, they forgot the dependency
<k1l> agu10^: no
<seaners> hi all - so I installed both the phablet and the phablet daily images, per the wiki instructions, on my Nexus 7 and the screen was completely unresponsive
<ali1234> seaners: yu have to use a hard to find gesture to unlock it
<ali1234> i;m still not sure what exactly that gesture is
<duce> grizmawe, THANK YOU!
<seaners> huh
<duce> :)
<pmcgowan> seaners: left edge brings in launcher, right edge swipe goes to home
<grizmawe> duce, np. ill update the wiki - can you link the page as Ive closed it...
<jakuban1> apps arent working
<pmcgowan> jakuban1: release note details which are dummy apps and which are complete
<grizmawe> jakuban1, most of them are placeholders for now. this is VERY early preview
<Hashcode> ogre_ I may not be here later.   But I added this last night to ubuntu_chroot:
<Hashcode> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=aa7AJviC
<Hashcode> As I don't think proc was getting mounted.
<mrgoodcat>  jakuban1 we need more info than that to help you
<jakuban1> for example music player, if i launch it, i can do nothing than swipe edge te get back to home
<ogra_> Hashcode, hmm i thought the LXC container would do that
<jakuban1> nexus 7
<pmcgowan> jakuban1: its not real
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=aa7AJviC ^^^
<duce> grizmawe, you mean this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/259363/qtcreator-plugins-and-templates-missing
<jakuban1> ok
<grizmawe> jakuban1, music player is a dummy placeholder. its not written yet
<jakuban1> thanks
<mrgoodcat> jakuban1, only programs written in qt5 work as of right nwo
<mrgoodcat> and as far as i can tell they are the only planned support in the near future
<pmcgowan> for native yes, also webapps, html5
<grizmawe> duce,  no - I was thinking of the app devel wiki page... dont worry.. ill find it.... and add an answer to the questions page
<duce> thx
<Hashcode> ogra_ could be that it's mounted later, I was debugging my startup
<tiagoscd> hi guys :) it's possible to do a dual boot with Ubuntu Touch and Android?
<ogra_> tiagoscd, yes, but not really encouraged or supported officially
<ogra_> dig the xda forums
<sburg> and prone to problems
<jakeg> if i install ubuntu touch on nexus 7 can i use a terminal on the device or only from remote machine via ssh?
<mrgoodcat> that sounds like a scary way to brick your device
<ali1234> mrgoodcat: pure egl apps should work too
<sburg> mrgoodcat i agree
<mainerror> ogra_: Regarding my keyboard bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1131722
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1131722 in Ubuntu "Touch keyboard won't hide when unlocking device" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mrgoodcat> and any command line apps should work fine once there is a working terminal
<ogra_> mainerror, ok, i'll make sure it goes to the right people
<jakeg> mrgoodcat: ok, so you just answered my question there!
<jakeg> is there an eta for a working terminal?
<mainerror> If I try to edit it and add "nemo-keyboard" as a target package it says that the selected package is not published in Ubuntu.
<tiagoscd> ogra_: ok, thanks :)
<Iktwo> is ubuntu-phone's keyboard maliit?
<ali1234> Iktwo: yes
<Iktwo> nice
<ali1234> it's kind of not very good :/
<ali1234> it doesn't fill the screen
<Iktwo> ali1234 I like maliit
<ali1234> and the letters are capitals where you pressed shift or not
<Iktwo> ali1234 yeah I don't like that
<Hashcode> ogra_ do you know where GRID_UNIT_PX and QTWEBKIT_DPR should be set in the device?
<ali1234> and no @ symbol on main screen
<ogra_> Hashcode, heh, no
<ali1234> it's functional i guess
<Hashcode> Lemme grep some stuff and see if I can find it
<mainerror> Wait what!? The keyboard is not nemo-keyboard?
<RaymanFX> anybody here porting Ubuntu Touch to SEMC devices?
<RaymanFX> I am working on the Xperia S.
<Hashcode> Oh
<dank101> HASHCODE?!
<Hashcode> I bet that's an export in init.*.rc
<Hashcode> hello dank101
<dank101> :O
<gianguido> any update regarding the surfaceflinger's segfault?
<dank101> OH MY GOD
<Iktwo> mainerror nemo keyboard if I am correct it's just a "plugin" or a "keyboard" for maliit
<dank101> sorry
<mainerror> huh! "maliit-framework" that's a completely different story then.
<RaymanFX> hash, which device are you working on currently?
<Hashcode> gianguido which device?
<mainerror> Yea looks like. Thanks Iktwo. :)
<Hashcode> RaymanFX: sort of cleaning up KFire
<Hashcode> RaymanFX: I'll try some Moto stuff here in  bit
<gianguido> Hashcode, sgs3, but there's an error like this even on the htc one x port
<Hashcode> hrm
<Hashcode> so possibly adreno bin related
<gianguido> Hashcode, here's the errorhttp://pastebin.com/MqyJDxc4
<Hashcode> gianguido: which kernel are you using?
<RaymanFX> are sgsIII and endeavoru booting Ubuntu Touch already?
<Wuestenschiff> ist it possible to update the device via ssh? or need i to reflash ?
<dank101> is SGS3 booting ubuntu?
<RaymanFX> Xperia S booting up fine here; msm8660; adreno220
<gianguido> Hashcode, i'm using an international i9300
<gianguido> so with exynos processor
<mainerror> gianguido: There is a HTC One X port?
<Hashcode> Oh
<gianguido> mainerror, a guy on irc was working on it
<kknikolas> mainerror: i think yes
<gianguido> Hashcode, i'm using a modified cm kernel
<Hashcode> This is an error relating to hwcomposer
<gianguido> uhm
<gianguido> graphic driver issue?
<RaymanFX> Generic Q: what kind of app 'store' or marketplace does Ubuntu Touch use?
<dank101> Signal 11
<kknikolas> is it possible to dual boot android and ubuntu phone?
<Hashcode> you might have to use custom bionic headers
<Angelus> hi all
<RaymanFX> generic ubuntu market?
<mainerror> gianguido: You don't happen to know who it was?
<dank101> linux signal 11
<gianguido> mainerror, Lloir was working on htc ox
<Angelus> question for you guys... if you please
<dank101> http://pastebin.com/MqyJDxc4
<dank101> woops
<Lloir> hmm
<dank101> I/DEBUG   ( 2420): pid: 2454, tid: 2455, name: SurfaceFlinger  >>> /system/bin/surfaceflinger <<<
<dank101> I/DEBUG   ( 2420): signal 11 (SIGSEGV), code 1 (SEGV_MAPERR), fault addr deadbaad
<Lloir> someone call?
<mainerror> Lloir: You are working on a HTC One X port?
<Lloir> One x+
<dank101> I/DEBUG   ( 2420): debuggerd committing suicide to free the zombie!
<gianguido> lol
<Lloir> not the onex but one x+
<Lloir> :p
<mainerror> Lloir: Awesome! Want to add yourself to this list then? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Work_in_progress
<gianguido> Lloir, there are a lot of difference between these devices?
<RaymanFX> #dank101
<RaymanFX> this keeps crashing on you
<Hashcode> Oh
<Lloir> sure add me for both the international and AT&T mainerror
<Lloir> remember one x plus
<Lloir> not the HOX
<Hashcode> I suppose I should add myself to that list
<Lloir> some gianguido
<Lloir> ;P
<gianguido> i'm "working" on sgs3, international edition :)
<mainerror> Lloir: I can do that for you if you want but I'll need a Launchpad link to your profile.
<RaymanFX> lol I can't post certain parts of that logcat it seems
<Hashcode> gianguido: you know how to use strace?
<mcfarke311> hey guys
<gianguido> Hashcode, nope but i can learn, gimme 5 minutes
<ds500ss> I have one Xperia S, mine's already running CM 9
<gianguido> Hashcode, what do you need?
<mainerror> RaymanFX: Pastebin it.
<dank101> is someone working on the d2att
<Lloir> mainerror, https://launchpad.net/~spirit2457
<mcfarke311> has ubuntu phone been tried on some other devices yet?
<Hashcode> This is how you get a better idea of where you're crashing
<gianguido> Hashcode, thanks for the advice
<Hashcode> open your init.*.rc file
<Hashcode> Oh
<Hashcode> actually it's the main init.rc in system/core/rootdir
<Hashcode> find the service line for surfacefliger
<gianguido> yes
<Hashcode> surfaceflinger
<gianguido> Hashcode, found
<Hashcode> and edit it
<Hashcode> Add this "/system/xbin/strace -ff -F -tt -s 200 -o /cache/trace/surfaceflinger.pid" inbetween the service name and the bin
<Hashcode> Now you'll also need to build a cm10.1 and add strace to the product_packages
<Hashcode> Or hm.. lemme see if it's in this build
<Hashcode> NM, ubuntu kept it in external
<Hashcode> You can add: PRODUCT_PACKAGES += strace to your device.mk
<gianguido> let me know, otherwise between this night and tomorrow i'll
<lantizia> OK! day 2 ... is there a way to dual boot Ubuntu and Android on a Nexus 4 - now? :D
<Hashcode> it'll get you an strace binary in /system/xbin
<gianguido> Hashcode, uhm, i'll try anyway... this was a frankenbuild
<Hashcode> make sure you create a "trace" dir in /cache
<jakeg> am i right to presume normal ubuntu programs need to be redeveloped/recompiled to work on ubuntu-phone? i.e. vlc, firefox, blah blah won't "just work"?
<Hashcode> And boot that up
<Hashcode> once it's crashed a bit, reboot into recovery
<Hashcode> adb pull /cache/trace
<mainerror> Lloir: What's the codename of the HOX+? I can't seem to find it on the CM device list.
<Hashcode> There will be quite a few surfaceflinger.### files
<dank101> Also gianguido are ypu the one who posted I900 on WIP devices
<Hashcode> You can sort of trace through the text to where it crashes
<Lloir> mainerror, it's not there :P the international is enrc2b and the AT&T is evitareul
<mainerror> Ah! :)
<gianguido> dank101, ypu?
<mainerror> Cheers.
<ogra_> jakeg, they wont work on the touch UI ... once the dock-desktop mode is implemented you will be able to use them on a docked device in desktop mode
<gianguido> Hashcode, recieved, i'm syncing the code right now
<grizmawe> jakeg, why would you want to - they would look terrible on a phone or tablet without new gui
<dank101> gianguido, if that was you thats incorrect for the factory unlocked S3
<dank101> (i9300)
<jakeg> ogra_: thanks. but what do you mean by "docked device"? how about a nexus 7 connected to bluetooth keyboard and mouse, or does it need to be docket to a system with an x86 processor or something?
<jakeg> grizmawe: not if connected to external keyboard/mouse and screen
<gianguido> dank101, dunno if my english miss some slang words, because i can't understand what are you saying xD
<dank101> i have OCD about that stuff
<sburg> bye guys talk later
<ogra_> jakeg, i think it will need an external monitor to go into docked mode
<dank101> are you working on the S3
<dank101> and if yes is it on a carrier
<ogra_> jakeg, but we'll only be able to tell once that mode exists :)
<dank101> (locked)
<gianguido> dank101, lol yeah i'm working on the international unlocked version of the sgs3 (i9300)
<jakeg> ogra_: but surely the code need to be like recompiled for arm as well? or can it dock with an external cpu somehow?
<dank101> nvm
<ogra_> jakeg, the whole of ubuntu is built for arm since 2009
<jakeg> ogra_: really? hah... did not know. so all ubuntu programs generally work on arm as well? or just those developed specially for it?
<dank101> he's right
<dank101> No
<dank101> needs to be compiled FOR arm
<dank101> if it's open you can recompile it
<jakeg> dank101: thanks
<grizmawe> ogra_, who is responsible for the http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ page? it needs a not adding to also install libbotan-1.10-0 as the qtcreator fails to load plugins without it
<jakeg> so do programs like vlc and firefox have arm support on ubuntu atm?
<Sloth> Question: I have the Toro Verizon Galaxy nexus, trying to install, When I run
<Hashcode> I should head out, good luck guys
<Sloth> phablet-flash -b getting 'unsupported device'
<gianguido> Sloth, toro isn't supported by now
<Sloth> :(
<sk8punk> Sloth: sounds like you need to port it
<dank101> *offically
<gianguido> at least from official ubuntu program
<dank101> flash this using CWMR
<dank101> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38294870
<dank101> FOR TORO
<Sloth> thanks, ill try it out
<chouchoune> grizmawe: you just replied to my question before I even asked it, thanks ;)
<icarus49> adbd cannot run as root in production builds How i can fix this error ?????
<mainerror> Consolidated and updated the Work in Progress list. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Work_in_progress
<dank101> unlock the bootloader you noob
<Sloth> its already rooted
<grizmawe> chouchoune, ive been answering it a few times throughout the day :P
<ali1234> so what's the different between galaxysmtd and aries?
<Sloth> sry, thought you were talking to me
<mainerror> dank101: ... come on
<dank101> soory
<chouchoune> grizmawe: hehe, thanks anyway
<grizmawe> chayin, np
<dank101> too much newbieness around these adbd issues
<grizmawe> *chouchoune,
<icarus49> i unlocked and rooted may phone But i had this error
 * mainerror enjoys watching the ports list grow
<sk8punk> mainerror: where is the port list?
<gianguido> mainerror, eheh ubuntu for phones/tablets is a great project to work o
<gianguido> on
 * dank101 give mainerror popcorn
<mainerror> sk8punk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Work_in_progress
<sk8punk> mainerror++ ty
<gianguido> hoping to get the port for the i9300 working during this week :-/
<icarus49> @dank101 How can i fix this error ?
<dank101> icarus49: root the device and unlock the bootloader
<dank101> run adb reboot bootloader
<dank101> then fastboot oem unlock
<mainerror> gianguido: Want me to add you to that list?
<gianguido> mainerror, mh, if you can yes
<gianguido> do you need an email?
<dank101> when gianguido finishes i will port to d2att
<mainerror> You can too. ;)
<mainerror> It's a wiki. :)
<gianguido> dank101, there's a verizon port already
<mainerror> gianguido: Your launchpad link would be better.
<mainerror> Oh and the device codename.
<gianguido> mainerror, by now i haven't one :-/ later i'll create one
<dank101> gianguido, with the CDMA stuff
<dank101> gianguido, thats a brick
<dank101> gianguido, with a flash
<gianguido> dank101, but easy to isolate
<gianguido> i know, i know
<mainerror> gianguido: Your email address will do until you have a launchpad account.
<gianguido> mainerror, gianguidorama at gmail dot com
<dank101> it easier to work with a international firmware to port
<gianguido> dank101, true
<dank101> gianguido, then using CDMA
<mainerror> gianguido: Which code name is that?
<mainerror> I mean the device.
<gianguido> mainerror, I9300
<dank101> yeah
<mainerror> Oh the international version, alright.
<dank101> yeah
<ogra_> grizmawe, awesome, thanks, someone takes care of it
 * ogra_ forwarded the info
<nono68200> Have someone succeeded to add picture to a contact?
<grizmawe> ogra_, np - guess its just a packaging bug
<icarus49> @ dank101 in my fastboot mode L secure boot= enables lock state: unlocked Is it ok ?
<dank101> icarus49, yes
<ogra_> grizmawe, would you mind reporting a bug for the packaging ?
<mainerror> gianguido: Done. ;)
<gianguido> mainerror, thanks!
<mainerror> yw
<Iktwo> how can I install the image without replacing my recovery?
<ogra_> grizmawe, though that lib seems to be only for encryption
<lantizia> Can I run this "Phone" edition of Ubuntu on my Android device... on top of Android?
<lantizia> maybe virtualised or a chroot or something?
<mainerror> lantizia: Not really.
<ogra_> lantizia, well, it replaces your android
<dank101> No...
<icarus49> @dank 101but when i run adb root It is error "adbd cannot run as root in production build " :(
<lantizia> right but although I have a Nexus 4  - it's like 3 days old... I don't *want* to run ONLY ubuntu - I'd like access to both ubuntu and android apps
<lantizia> so i don't mind running ubuntu only if it can run android apps... or android only if I can run ubuntu apps
<lantizia> or dual boot maybe!?
<icarus49> i have rooted and unlocked my phone
<mainerror> lantizia: There's no way to do that at the moment.
<lantizia> mainerror, how in theory might it be achieved though if one was to investigate?
<robotfuel>  'apt-get install ... notepad-qml'  in instructions from http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/#step-get-toolkit fails because of a missing libhud-qt-qml  package
<gianguido> lantizia, maybe in a future, by now you can only have one os at once
<mrgoodcat> jakeg, all programs in official repos have arm support
<lantizia> would for example you expect them to share the same linux kernel?
<lantizia> partition the internal 16GB of my nexus 4 perhaps?
<gianguido> ubuntu single sign on takes ages to log in .-.
<mainerror> I mean dual-booting, there's also no guarantee that someone will actually implement dual-boot even though I've heard of someone that implemented dual-booting for the Nexus 7.
<Tassadar> that's right I did)
<mcfarke311> you performed dual booting on the nexus 7?
<Tassadar> so it _is_ possible, and not that hard, as Ubuntu phone is similar to android
<Tassadar> yes
<dank101> yeah
<dank101> i did
<lantizia> well I know there are ways of running Ubuntu on any android device and I think they use VNC to see into it... (although I have an X11 server installed on my android) -  so is this also possible to do with the "phone" version of ubuntu?
<Tassadar> and, hell, why stop at dual)
<mainerror> Tassadar: You might want to link lantizia to some resources then. :)
<icarus49> @dank 101but when i run adb root It is error "adbd cannot run as root in production build " :(
<icarus49> i have rooted and unlocked my phone
<Tassadar> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011403
<dank101> icarus49, what phone
<mainerror> lantizia: That's something completely different.
<icarus49> @dank101 nexus 4
<lantizia> mainerror, yes but it gets me what I want - the ability to access both types of apps
<dank101> icarus49, ah...
<mainerror> lantizia: 19:50 <Tassadar> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011403
<dank101> icarus49, just flash the boot in fastboot
<mainerror> Take a look at this.
<mrgoodcat> lantizia, what you are referring to is running ubuntu in a container. it actually runs full android and ubuntu is in a sort of virtualized environment
<Tassadar> it's for n7 though
<mrgoodcat> ubuntu works like an android app like that
<ogra_> mrgoodcat, well ... it runs in an LXC container :)
<mrgoodcat> and its unbearably slow on even the best phones and tablets
<dank101> icarus49, then the ROM with CWMR or TWRP
<mainerror> mrgoodcat: It's not quite like an Android app.
<lantizia> mrgoodcat, I'm already familiar with the how... my question is... is it possible to do it with "Ubuntu Phone" in a container rather than regular "Ubuntu"
<ogra_> not without the underlying modified android
<mainerror> lantizia: It _is_ in a container. Just not the way you'd apparently like it. :)
 * darkdragon-001 is no longer away - Gone for 3 hrs 50 mins 53 secs
<lantizia> mainerror, no I'm fine with it in a container
<ogra_> i doubt any stock android has LXC support builtin
<mrgoodcat> presumably with the right application of technical skills, time, and luck it could be made to work like that
<ogra_> right
<mainerror> ogra_: Yea
<ogra_> we call that porting ;)
<ogra_> but you should use the ubuntu android code as your base for it
<ogra_> else you will be missing stuff
<mrgoodcat> and you can't even use the modified kernel with android because you have to disable a kernel module essential to android
<lantizia> i mean, can I even get a copy of the filesystem that is "ubuntu phone" as a tgz or something?  something I can dump somewhere and run in a container?
<icarus49> @dank 101 that mean i run phablet-flash on fastboot mode or i have to boot ClockRecovery Mode
<ogra_> right
<icarus49> @dank101 that mean i run phablet-flash on fastboot mode or i have to boot ClockRecovery Mode
<mainerror> lantizia: It doesn't work like that.
<dank101> icarus49, what OS are you on
<ogra_> lantizia,  quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<dank101> icarus49, you may need to manually do that (not that hard)
<icarus49> @dank101 i use win 7 but i run ubuntu on vmware
<ogra_> lantizia, from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<ogra_> lantizia, but it wont run on a normal android and it wont execute on something else than ARMv7 CPUs
<dank101> icarus49, ah, i got this
<lantizia> ok so this "ubuntu phone preview" that was released on the 21st... it's official name is "Ubuntu Touch" ?
<grizmawe> ogra_, none of the plugins run without it though for some reason. Looking at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/trunk/revision/100 the lib is specified as a dependency already but that was submitted yesterday...
<mainerror> Yup.
<Scognito> hi
<gianguido> phablet-dev-bootstrap won't execute if i not use the -v switch... strange
<mrgoodcat> lantizia, yes
<gianguido> uh, an update
<Scognito> has someone managed to make i9100 (SGS2) images? I would try but only if no one did yet
<pigeonor_> cant wait for verizon galaxy nexus support
<mrgoodcat> check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mainerror> This may sound stupid but, do you actually close running applications somehow? :)
<mrgoodcat> Scognito, ^^
<mrgoodcat> mainerror, don't you throw them off the right edge?
<ogra_> grizmawe, ah, great, then it will be in the next package upload
<dank101> pigeonor_, there is a unoffical port on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Scognito> mrgoodcat: oh you did for the s3? congratulations!
<mrgoodcat> Scognito, i did what for the s3?
<lantizia> ogra_, right well I don't mind modifying my android - and I have ARMv7 as it's a nexus 4
<pigeonor_> dank101: yeah, saw that but no network support yet
<ogra_> lantizia, oh, why dont you just use it then ?
<dank101> pigeonor_, for locked networks XD
<lantizia> ogra_, because I want to be able to run BOTH android and ubuntu apps - I don't want to be stuck with one OS or the other
<dank101> pigeonor_, for data that isn't even in the GSM version
<icarus49> @dank101 Anything are ok except root
<mainerror> mrgoodcat: uhm, I do but when swipe from the right to the left the supposedly closed apps come back. :)
<dank101> icarus49, do you have the android SDK on your host (win7) machine
<pigeonor_> dank101: que?
<pigeonor_> lol
<mainerror> lantizia: But that's the current situation.
<ogra_> Laney, well, we dont really officially support or encourage that ... if it breaks you got to keep the pieces yourself, but i think Tassadar actually has done it already
<icarus49> yes
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> lantizia, ^^^
<dank101> icarus49, do it manually
<icarus49> @dank101 yes
<ogra_> sorry Laney
<icarus49> @dank101 How will i do ?
<gianguido> anyone know if cm10.1 builds with openjdk?
<padme1> hm?
<dank101> icarus49, http://liliputing.com/2013/02/how-to-install-ubuntu-touch-on-a-nexus-7-with-windows-mac-or-linux.html
<lantizia> right but if people ARE running normal Ubuntu Desktop on their android phones with VNC or whatever - then surely it's possible to do the same but using a Ubuntu Touch filesystem?
<Scognito> oh sorry mrgoodcat, I meant gianguido
<agu10^> Why would i want ubuntu phone when Android has many advantages over it? Android is the only linux for which hardware manufacturers actually care! It's the only linux distro used by many mainstream users
<dank101> pigeonor_, data won't be fixed for a bit
<gianguido> Scognito, did you called me? lol
<agu10^> Android is the most mainstream distro
<Scognito> gianguido: italian?
<gianguido> yeah
<pigeonor_> dank101: ah ok, yeah, figured id just wait for an official release
<agu10^> why should i pick ubuntu phone over android
<dank101> pigeonor_, there won't be one
<Scognito> may pm you?
<dank101> agu10^, why wouldn't you XDDDDDDDD
<gianguido> sure :)
<pigeonor_> dank101: why not? it really is going to be up to the devs?
<pigeonor_> lame
<icarus49> @dank101 thank i will try :D
<dank101> pigeonor_, for 90% of devices
<agu10^> dank101, because android already works, it's mainstream, has a full API, is most friendly to users, has more modern UI
<pigeonor_> dank101: but what about the release that mark is using?
<dank101> agu10^, it IS android partually
<pigeonor_> hes obviously got a toro device
<dank101> pigeonor_, thats the unoffical build
<mrgoodcat> mainerror, ssh into it and sudo pkill?
<mrgoodcat> lol
<mrgoodcat> anybody else have a better way to close apps?
<dank101> open SSH
<agu10^> daniel6644, really ? ubuntu phone is android partially? like for what?
<agu10^> drivers i guess
<mrgoodcat> yes
<pigeonor_> dank101: so the one being worked on the site is the same?
<dank101> agu10^, it's CM10.1 based
<netcurli> how to close apps: https://plus.google.com/u/0/109919666334513536939/posts/ELTLYHFqNdo
<dank101> pigeonor_, the one on the list with toro? if that then yes
<agu10^> daniel6644, what really? why isn't it based on ubuntu desktop? I don't understand. Ubuntu-phone is more android than ubuntu?
<pigeonor_> dank101: ok, thanks, will wait for more support
<agu10^> daniel6644, is ubuntu phone just Unity3D on top of android, to make it look like ubuntu desktop?
<jhodapp> agu10^, it's far more than that
<konobu> hello
<mrgoodcat> ubuntu touch is far more ubuntu than it is android
<dank101> agu10^, with some QML stuff and some extra cool features
<mrgoodcat> the android part is just to interface with the hardware. pretty much just drivers
<jhodapp> mrgoodcat, yep
<konobu> any1 has nexus 4 got stuck w/ error while exetuting adb push?
<mrgoodcat> i've done extensive reading on the cm stack because i was porting it to the stingray when the stingray used to be an unsupported device
<mrgoodcat> so after reading the porting wiki its pretty clear that only the bare minimum was kept. not much more than the kernel
<Midasu> Any guide for install on custom device?
<ogra_> mrgoodcat, well, HAL, libinput etc too
<mrgoodcat> Midasu, read the porting guide
<dank101> Midasu, make it first
<mrgoodcat> ogra_, well obviously. all of the hardware integration
<tushar> hello everyone!!
<ogra_> yeah
<Midasu> mrgoodcat: Can you give a link please? :3
<mrgoodcat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<mrgoodcat> ask and ye shall recieve
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<mrgoodcat> it was already in my paste buffer
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> double even
<mike253> so are they working on the porting guide?
<Lloir> lol.....
<Lloir> use the google mike
<mike253> well lol last time i checked they werent :P but il do it
<mrgoodcat> so who is going to be the first to port to google glass?
<mrgoodcat> :)
<mike253> lol google glass isnt out yet for the actual public. i believe only google employees are allowed to use it for the moment
<doomlord> is it out yet?
<Copephobia> Would be nice though
<mhall119> yes
<mrgoodcat> i know. was kinda joke
 * mrgoodcat was wishful thinking
<doomlord> google glass, like the jem'hadar huds in star-trek?
<doomlord> https://www.google.co.uk/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=jem+hadar+hud&oe=utf-8&gl=uk&redir_esc=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=48MnUZmmIem00QXXqoCADw&biw=1309&bih=699&sei=6MMnUemPJ6uX0QXq44CwDQ#imgrc=Ij_mN_Ku5TXSkM%3A%3Bd3VkYiU52SLuDM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fdoena-journal.net%252Fwp-content%252Fuploads%252Fepisodes%252Fds9%252F292px-Jemhadar_hud.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fdoena-journal.net%252F
<doomlord> en%252F81%252Fdeep-space-nine-season-6%3B292%3B246
<Chjjjhgghjijhhhh> wich linux kernel it use
<mike253> lol indeed it would be nice though. especially after the teaser videos they keep releasing.
<mrgoodcat> Chjjjhgghjijhhhh, what?
<frogfire> anyone ported to sgs 3?
<mrgoodcat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<agu10^> ubuntu is open source, right? so I should be able to make derivative distros for nexus phones. right?
<Chjjjhgghjijhhhh> witch linux kernel the ubuntu phone use?
<mhall119> frogfire: yes, there was an OMG!Ubuntu! post about it
<mrgoodcat> agu10^, yes you should be able to
<ogra_> agu10^, sure
<agu10^> great!
<mrgoodcat> Chjjjhgghjijhhhh, a modified version of the android kernel
<gianguido> dinner tyme people
<gianguido> *time
<agu10^> can i run android apps on ubuntu phone though?
<agu10^> i should
<frogfire> thx i see
<mhall119> agu10^: no
<agu10^> why not?
<mhall119> agu10^: Ubuntu Phone doesn't have dalvik JVM
<Chjjjhgghjijhhhh> and witch version
<agu10^> i demand a WINE for android on ubuntu
<mhall119> agu10^: that's called Java
<agu10^> mhall119, can i install dalvik JVM from the repos though?
<ogra_> wine is there for ubuntu arm
<mhall119> agu10^: possibly
<agu10^> ogra_, lol really? what does it allow me to do though?
<mrgoodcat> Chjjjhgghjijhhhh, 2.6.39.4-cyanogenmod****************
<mike253> but guys, alot of people are probably just gonna change some code for the apps in the apk's and itll be as easy as that.
<agu10^> ogra_, any windows software for ARM? don't think so
<ogra_> agu10^, running windows arm binaries
<Chjjjhgghjijhhhh> thanks
<agu10^> such as?
<ogra_> winCE
<agu10^> ohh i see
<ogra_> old crap
<agu10^> no thanks
<mike253> if you really want an app, try compiling it under qml and changing code.
<agu10^> what is qml?
<ogra_> yeah, write an app :)
<agu10^> qml is ubuntu phone API ?
<ogra_> qml is the markup language used in ubuntu touch
<mike253> qml is the dev enviroment that ubuntu phone os uses
<ogra_> for all the UI stuff
<mainerror> agu10^: QtMarkupLanguage
<mike253> ogra_: yep lol
<agu10^> markup? yet another one? D:
<agu10^> why can't we use HTML5 ?
<mhall119> it's been around for a while
<mike253> its actually pretty easy to use man
<mhall119> agu10^: you can
<agu10^> ok but i mean
<mhall119> or, rather, you will be able to
<mrgoodcat> yea i love qml
<ogra_> agu10^, thats the alternative to QML on ubuntu touch
<agu10^> why add more markups?
<agu10^> i mean what is better about QML
<mainerror> agu10^: Because both solve different problems.
<mhall119> agu10^: that's Qt's declarative language
<mrgoodcat> why restrict to less?
<mike253> they needed something that would be different lol
<mrgoodcat> html5 is allowed too
<ogra_> QML is thighly tied into C++ which the whole UI uses
<agu10^> it's like XML files for Qt UI ?
<mhall119> yes, but without XML
<mrgoodcat> yes kinda
<mhall119> which is a bonus
<mike253> yep
<mrgoodcat> what mhall119 said
<agu10^> why use Qt instead of GTK+ ?
<ogra_> so if you want native apps you use C++/QML ... or you can use HTML5
<mrgoodcat> because they needed to use the android graphics stack
<mainerror> agu10^: More like smarter and more beautiful JSON.
<agu10^> i thought Gnome was using C#/mono with GTKSharp now?
<mrgoodcat> agu10^, to avoid using X11
<danky> hello, I'm having problems installing Ubuntu touch via TWRP flashing of the zip files on my n10
<agu10^> mrgoodcat, lol really?
<ogra_> agu10^, mono is a pain on arm
<agu10^> there is no X on phone?
<agu10^> ogra_, why is that?
<ogra_> nope
<mrgoodcat> nope
<agu10^> I'm sad :(
<mrgoodcat> why sad
<mrgoodcat> i'm joyous
<agu10^> this means more fragmentation
<mainerror> Indeed.
<mainerror> X was older than I am. :
<agu10^> yes
<agu10^> was it bad?
<mhall119> agu10^: Gnome is actually standardizing around Javascript now
<ogra_> agu10^, the interpreter comes from x86 and still has issues on arm ... and every update has new probs you need to solve
<mrgoodcat> x is too deprecated and old to run on a phone
<Chjjjhgghjijhhhh> ohh yes X is very pld
<agu10^> mhall119, why wtf?
<mhall119> agu10^: because Gnome Shell and all it's extensions use Javascript
<mhall119> so it made sense
<mainerror> agu10^: Because it is quite a nice language?
<agu10^> so... is there any way to write programs in C#, a real language?
<mhall119> heh
<ogra_> C++ isnt a real language ?
<mainerror> agu10^: Don't kick off a programming language debate ... :P
<agu10^> C++ is too old and now outdated
<mhall119> interpreted languages aren't real, but interpreted bytecode languages are?
<mrgoodcat> wish they could have used weyland. they they could have switched desktop to it as well and avoided fragmentation. but in order to use X11 on the phone they would have had to rewrite the graphics drivers
<agu10^> yes, because writing interpreted is a pain in the ass
<ogra_> nah
<agu10^> excecuting is what a computer does. doesn't hurt
<mainerror> agu10^: Last time I checked C++ wasn't outdated at all.
 * darkdragon-001[A is now away - Reason : Auto-Away (Away from Keyboard for 30 minutes)
<mainerror> agu10^: That's what you think. ;)
<mrgoodcat> agu10^, you think c# is a "real" language and c++ isn't?
<mhall119> anyway, it is what it is
<ogra_> darkdragon-001[A, please switch off public away messages
<agu10^> yes. mostly. of course by that i just mean that C# is much more comfortable
<mainerror> Right, there is no point in arguing what it is the way it is.
<mrgoodcat> how old are you just out of curiosity?
<agu10^> than C++, where you need to make stuff yourself
<mainerror> It is the way it is, deal with it.
<agu10^> it being what?
<mrgoodcat> i'm sure there will be a way to use c#/mono eventually
<ogra_> mainerror, well, he doesnt have to :)
<mainerror> Of course not. :)
<ogra_> nobody stops him from reimplementing ubuntu touch in C#
<mrgoodcat> but there isn't right now. not for graphical apps anyways. feel free to use it for backend
<agu10^> just because Stallman says mono is a trap D:
<ali1234> brunch failed. says i'm using the wrong version of java
<ogra_> he might get old and grey about it ... but we wont stop him ;)
<mhall119> Stallman says everything's a trap
<mainerror> I don't quite care what rms thinks.
<agu10^> mhall119, he says everything COULD be a trap
<agu10^> and he's right
<ogra_> rms does though :)
<mrgoodcat> but remember, any extra dependencies have to run on the phone processor. and processing time is much more valuable on such limited hardware
<agu10^> but what can we do though?
<mrgoodcat> as well as memory
<ogra_> (and he might be the only one)
<mainerror> I'm sure rms cares about what he thinks. :D
<ogra_> (and he might be the only one)
<ogra_> ;)
<mrgoodcat> as a computer science student I really don't like c#
<ali1234> wtf
<agu10^> why not?
<mhall119> anyway, QML and HTML5 are officially supported on Ubntu Touch
<ogra_> right
<agu10^> C# is like the best language so far
<mrgoodcat> because its owned by m$
<ali1234> no trollin!
<mrgoodcat> try scala. its glorious
<mhall119> so if you want to write apps for Ubuntu Touch, it's time to start learning them
<agu10^> i don't like that FOSS community is going towards interpreted dynamically typed languages
<mainerror> Could we please not go down that path? Language debates don't help anyone.
<ogra_> if you want to re-implement all of it in C#, go ahead, but do it in #ubuntu-phone-C# :)
<agu10^> mrgoodcat, C# is not owned my m$
<mhall119> yes, let's keep the discussion helpful and on-topic please
<agu10^> it was created by m$ only
<ali1234> anyone? why is phablet saying i need java 1.6?
<agu10^> mrgoodcat, people say scala is ugly
<ogra_> yeah, enough language discussion
<mhall119> ali1234: where?
<ali1234> mhall119: after "brunch <target>"
<mhall119> what is brunch?
<ali1234> oh lordy.
<mrgoodcat> hahaha
<agu10^> lol
<mainerror> heh
<mhall119> sorry, I'm new to all this :)
<jhodapp> ali1234, yes you do need Java for that
<ogra_> mhall119, usually brunch is a meal 30min after breakfast :)
<mhall119> I hear "brunch" and I'm thinking coffee and scones
<popey> scones!?
<mhall119> in which case yes, brunch requires a nice cup of java
<mrgoodcat> mhall119, you wouldn't be from the UK would you?
<Chjjjhgghjijhhhh> i love the ubuntu phone the indicatars are very nice
<mrgoodcat> 1.6 cups to be precise
<pigeonor_> scones not crumpets
<mrgoodcat> :)
 * ogra_ proposes https://plus.google.com/112266164281670850856/posts/HWP4eeBW1di for brunch
<dmj_nova> mhall119: java?  Not icedTea?
<popey> hah
<mhall119> dmj_nova: iced tea is for the afternoon
<mainerror> Chjjjhgghjijhhhh: Yup they are. Now that you mention them you reminded me that I wanted to report a bug ...
<mrgoodcat> mhall119, what is iced tea? i only know icedtea
<ogra_> dmj_nova, dont argue with a brit abotu hot beverages ;)
<mhall119> mrgoodcat: it's the second greatest drink in the world, and the only proper way to consume tea
<Chjjjhgghjijhhhh> ;)
<ogra_> there is also ice-t
<ogra_> :)
<Denommus> hi
<Chjjjhgghjijhhhh> hi
<mrgoodcat> correct me if i'm wrong but ice-t may also contain Ice Cube?
<dmj_nova> step one: steep leaves
<dmj_nova> step two: drink hot tea
<gtt55> i'll just stay here for a while and listen
<Denommus> how many of you have tested the device? I'm too curious, but the only device that I have that should be powerful enough to run it is a Nokia N9
<ogra_> mrgoodcat, contain ?!?
<dmj_nova> step three: wait a while and add ice
<mhall119> Denommus: I have it on my Nexus 7
<Denommus> I'm thinking about trying to port it, but since it's not android, I'm afraid of the difficulty
<dmj_nova> step four: enjoy icedtea without the java
<mrgoodcat> dmj_nova, good point
<ogra_> Denommus, it is android underneath
<ogra_> Denommus, porting is trivial if you already ported android before
<Denommus> mhall119: I don't have any kind of Nexus
<mrgoodcat> Denommus, android is linux. so its really not that different
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<ogra_> Denommus, ^^^
<Denommus> yeah, I have android running on top of it
<ali1234> how do i select jdk 1.6 then? sudo apt-alternatives <blah> or something?
<mainerror> ogra_: The Nokia N9 runs Android!?
<Denommus> anyone had success porting it, though?
 * mrgoodcat moves to create #ubuntu-phone-offtopic
<ogra_> Denommus, if your device meets the minimal reqs, you shoudl eb able to just go ahead
<dmj_nova> n9 is meego
<popey> !java | ali1234
<ubot5> ali1234: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Denommus> mainerror: I have android running on mine, on dual boot :)
<ogra_> mainerror, it could :)
<popey> that usually has details of setting the right jre/jdk ali1234
<mainerror> Oh that's fancy.
<mrgoodcat> Denommus, you have to make sure you have a CM10.1 supported device
<Denommus> N9 is an awesome device, but I fell in love with Ubuntu Phone
<ogra_> Denommus, if you really want to port, add yourself to the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> and just start ;)
<mrgoodcat> only put yourself there if you are serious about it and remove if you discard the project (or mark yourself as no longer working). trying to keep the list updated properly
<Denommus> ogra_: okay, then
<ali1234> and it failed
<ogra_> right what mrgoodcat said
<ali1234> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/al/phablet-dev/out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/src/R.stamp', needed by `/home/al/phablet-dev/out/target/common/obj/APPS/AriesParts_intermediates/src/R.stamp'. Stop.
<datagutt> So… how impossible would it be to compile this on debian
<mrgoodcat> datagutt, not impossible at all
<mrgoodcat> in fact pretty much the same
<mrgoodcat> just add the ppa
<datagutt> repo init with default.xml
<datagutt> ah
<datagutt> ppa
<ogra_> i doubt anyone has tried it yet .... but after all its similar
<datagutt> How exactly would i add ppa again
<datagutt> i did not use ubuntu for ages
<popey> !ppa
<ubot5> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<popey> ^^ datagutt
<datagutt> Always a bot command for it
<datagutt> i love bots
<datagutt> :P
<popey> !addppa | datagutt
<ubot5> datagutt: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<ali1234> i love big bots
<popey> and I cannot lie
<ali1234> *highfive*
<mhall119> oh man, remember the old days before add-apt-repository?
<Chjjjhgghjijhhhh> awesome work
 * ogra_ remembers the times before PPAs
<mainerror> Meh it sucks, I'd like to port it to something but I have no device to port it to.
<ali1234> mainerror: do x86 port
<ali1234> mainerror: or target qemu
<Denommus> I'm not on an Ubuntu machine, though
<mainerror> :/
<mainerror> Mhmm, qemu
<greypoint> How do I kill a stuck running app. Twitter app is just white screen. Can't swipe up for controls.
<mrgoodcat> apt-add-repository is a good alias but manually adding to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ isn't really that bad
<mainerror> greypoint: Swipe it away
<Baldyl0cks> Quick question, can Ubuntu Touch be installed no matter what custom recovery you're using on your phone?
<greypoint> mainerror: in what direction? :) it's not responding to anything on that screen.
<ogra_> greypoint, what device ?
<greypoint> galaxy nexus
<ogra_> galaxy nexus ?
<devslash> hi
<ogra_> you likely ran out of ram
<greypoint> ah
<ogra_> there are some fixes in the works for a next image
<datagutt> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<greypoint> would I have a much better experience on N4?
<ogra_> yes
<datagutt> ah
<datagutt> dood
<greypoint> ok then. off I go :)
<greypoint> thanks ogra_:
<datagutt> this tool must be ancient
<devslash> i installed ubuntu touch on my gsm galaxy nexus. I'm at the login screen. its showing a circle with 14 tweets received (i don't even have or use twitter)
<datagutt> better replace lucid with quantal there
<datagutt> xD
<devslash> but it seems to be locked up
<onlychevys> I've been downloading for 3 hours now, maybe I'm half way done now?
<mrgoodcat> Baldyl0cks, not really sure but i'd assume tentatively no
<ogra_> datagutt, lucid is soon EOL
<mainerror>              datagutt There's no lucid support.
<datagutt> yeh
<datagutt> mainerror: i know
<ogra_> (on the desktop)
<devslash> am i doing something wrong ?
<datagutt> this add-apt-repository script i used for debian seems ancient
<datagutt> i better replace with quantal
<mrgoodcat> datagutt, just do it manually
<datagutt> y
<ogra_> devslash, swipe from the left ?
<ali1234> datagutt: the ppa only has a couple of python scripts, and adb and fastboot in it
<datagutt> adb and such is already installed
<ali1234> you can get adb and fastboot from debian repos
<mrgoodcat> echo "deb http://path-to-.deb" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<human-readable-name>
<go> aloha
<datagutt> this machine is used mostly for compiling cm and aosp
<devslash> ogra_: is the gsm data network supposed to work ?
<ogra_> datagutt, just look at the python script and mimic what it does manually
<ogra_> devslash, with SIMs without PIN, yes
<devslash> ok i don't have a pin on my sim card
<moerk> which display server are they using?
<ali1234> moerk: surface flinger
<ogra_> moerk, surfaceflinger atm
<devslash> ogra_: do i need to configure anything ?
<ogra_> i dont think so
<ogra_> just fastboot and adb are needed
<devslash> what do you mean ?
<devslash> its already installed
<ogra_> the python sript is just a wraapper
<ali1234> you've confused two people who's name starts with d
<ogra_> oops
<gianguido> back
<ali1234> devslash: gsm data doens't work yet
<devslash> when i go to any website it says it seems you are having trouble viewing gmail.com ubuntu suggest you check your network setting and try refreshing the page
<gianguido> anyone knows how much time phablet-dev-bootstrap download gets?
<ogra_> right making calls works, no data yet
<devslash> ahh shit
<devslash> oh… damn
<ali1234> gianguido: hours and hours and hours
<ali1234> gianguido: it's 16GB
<devslash> is there a way to dual boot?
<gianguido> ali1234, waaat
<ali1234> devslash: yes, unsupported, google multirom
<ali1234> and no idea if it works on your phone or not
<devslash> i thought multiform is only for nexus 7 isn't it ?
<ali1234> probably
<devslash> i have a gsm galaxy nexus
<cooloney> ubuntu touch rocks on my Nexus 7
<ali1234> i don't know then
<ali1234> xda-developers is the place to look
<ogra_> gianguido, you mean how many downloads it had ?]
<cooloney> do you guys know what's ubuntu-browser? webkit?
<gianguido> ogra_, yeah
<cooloney> ogra_: morning, man. long time no talk
<ogra_> gianguido, not for the PPA ... but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install?action=info&hitcounts=1 might be intresting :)
<ogra_> cooloney, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * ogra_ hugs cooloney 
<cooloney> ogra_: missing you guys very much
<ogra_> we miss you too
<moerk> why using surfaceflinger?
<gianguido> i'm downoading at 300kb/s :-/
<gianguido> ogra_, woah :O
<cooloney> ogra_: ubuntu touch rocks. i really like it.
<ogra_> moerk, because X is to heavyweight and wayland isnt really ready
<ogra_> cooloney, it will rock the mobile world
<cooloney> ogra_: what's ubuntu-browser in the touch preview system? it's webkit? i guess?
 * ogra_ looks forward to some tegra4 devices :)
<ogra_> cooloney, yeah
<mrgoodcat> cooloney, doesn't appear to be webkit
<pretender230> anyone having trouble doing the apt-get update?
<ogra_> (afaik)
<gianguido> gecko? o.o
<cooloney> i failed to run "apt-get update"
<mrgoodcat> nm i'm wron g i guess
<pretender230> yeah getting the same :/
<cooloney> no such such stuff. heh.
<datagutt> ok got the phablet-dev-bootstrap running on debian
<mainerror> tegra4, I can't wait for those beasts.
<pretender230> yeah, it says that it got a 404 error...
<datagutt> was quite easy
<cooloney> ogra_: sure, tegra4 is quite powerful. heh
<datagutt> just needed to replace python2.7 with python, then install argparse python module
<mrgoodcat> i'm browsing the browser src now and i don't see any webkit references
<cooloney> ogra_:  although ubuntu touch ran quite slow at beginning, now it runs very smooth on my N7, nice
<ogra_> pretender230, can you pastebin the whoole terminal output of the command ? (on paste.ubuntu.com or so)
<mrgoodcat> admittedly i'm not well versed in webkit
<moerk> okay:)  I just thougt that it might be easy if both the desktop and the touch were running a the samme displayserver.
<pretender230> @<ogra_> sure, i';; post
<ali1234> whaaaaaaaaaaa
<ogra_> mrgoodcat, i asked some devs, it is webkit
<ali1234> i ran brunch again and this time it is building?!?
<mrgoodcat> perfect
<ogra_> ali1234, cosmic rays
<gianguido> ali1234, cm is fooling you
<ali1234> gianguido: it sure is
<ali1234> actually it prepared a bunch of stuff to build last time
<mrgoodcat> the builder gods smiled on you this time
<ali1234> this time that stuff tried to build, then it got to same place and died with same error
<mrgoodcat> awww
<ali1234> what is R.stamp anyway?
<ali1234> i ran it again and this time it built some more stuff and then died with a different error
<ali1234> oh i see
<ali1234> it's doing multithreadded building
<ali1234> so it always dies a different way
<ali1234> but always same error
<pretender230> i think i know why its not working....i'm running lucid
<ali1234> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/al/phablet-dev/out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/src/R.stamp', needed by `/home/al/phablet-dev/out/target/common/obj/APPS/AriesParts_intermediates/src/R.stamp'. Stop.
<ali1234> every time
<datagutt> gianguido
<datagutt> hey
<datagutt> you got i9300 aswell?
<gianguido> datagutt, hey
<gianguido> yeah
<datagutt> I was just about to build for it
<datagutt> syncing source atm
<datagutt> got a fast server here
<gianguido> datagutt, me too!
<gianguido> how many kb/s?
<datagutt> +       CPU = Intel Core i7-2600 @ 3.40GHz
<datagutt> +    Memory = 31.41GB
<datagutt> +++++++++++++++++++: Memory :++++++++++++++++++++++
<datagutt> +     Total = 31.41GB
<datagutt> 8-core thingy
<datagutt> hm
<datagutt> Receiving objects:  50% (34768/68239), 39.40 MiB | 156 KiB/s
<mrgoodcat> gianguido, i think he meant fast processing
<ali1234> build/core/static_java_library.mk:    $(dir $(framework_res_package_export))src/R.stamp
<gianguido> mrgoodcat, i think that too
<ali1234> hmm this is some java thing??
<gianguido> datagutt, great server
<gianguido> i've only a core2duo t6600
<gianguido> lol
<datagutt> yeh… i pay nothing for it
<datagutt> got some nice friends
<datagutt> xD
<mrgoodcat> i'm going to compile on university cluster. should be done very fast once i get around to it
<doomlord> 31gb ram, WANT
<mikhas> hi, trying to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install but my problem is that I already have a Ubuntu installation my Nexus7
<gianguido> datagutt, please, introduce me to your friends
<datagutt> hah
<rsalveti> cooloney: hey!!!
<mikhas> seems that it is assumed I have a working Android installation before I can flash Ubuntu Touch Preview?
<datagutt> well we are working on this project
<datagutt> https://bbqdroid.org/
<mrgoodcat> i could possibly set up a compile cluster through my web company... would have to talk to my partner
<gianguido> datagutt, a sort of kitchen?
<datagutt> you pay us a fee… we build android for you
<datagutt> gianguido: except we compile from source
<datagutt> you can choose gerrit patches etc
<gianguido> datagutt, so nice!
<datagutt> I am talking to the other devs about ubuntu phone support
<Festaman> anyone try flashing back to android yet?
<ali1234> Festaman: yes, worked fine
<Festaman> i jsut get stuck at waiting for devices
<VexaAE> flashing this on my nx7. how long does the Push img to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip?
<gianguido> datagutt, btw if you're developing for i9300 let me know ;)
<VexaAE> it's been at this for over 5 mins
<Festaman> whoel thing took liek 10 minutes on my n10
<dank101> gianguido, update on i9300 port?
<mikhas> so, is there a way to flash the Touch Preview when Ubuntu Raring is already installed on the device?
<cooloney> rsalveti: i saw you tweets in the Ubuntu touch demos.
<datagutt> gianguido: Well i am trying
<datagutt> seems awfully easy
<cooloney> rsalveti: how's going man!
<gianguido> dank101, my slow internet connection says "no"
<mikhas> or do I *really* have to flash back Android first?
<rsalveti> cooloney: :-)
<rsalveti> cooloney: good, how is life?
<gianguido> datagutt, yeah, luckly
<rsalveti> cooloney: nvidia men now :-)
<datagutt> I mean
<datagutt> CM without dalvik
<datagutt> with chroot ontop
<cooloney> rsalveti: a quick question, how to quit a running application
<rsalveti> cooloney: lets put ubuntu-phones at all nvidia based hardwares :P
<ogra_> cooloney, well, look around, how do you think he feels, ubuntu touch is his baby ;)
<sergiusens> mikhas: yes you can try something if you want
<sergiusens> mikhas: sergiusens.github.com/posts/installing-ubuntu-touch-preview-on-the-nexus-7-with-ubuntu-on-it.html
<rsalveti> cooloney: hud, drag your finger from the bottom to the middle of the screen
<cooloney> rsalveti: not bad. missing you guys. heh. maybe we will meet next UDS
<dank101> gianguido, danm it XD
<ogra_> cooloney, swipe from the bottom ... click the search, click the X
<rsalveti> then you'll see hud, click the bottom-left X
<datagutt> Well i will let this sync
<gianguido> dank101, in italy we have a maximum download speed of 20mbit/s
<rsalveti> cooloney: yeah :-)
<datagutt> then come back later
<dank101> gianguido, 0o0
<gianguido> dank101, yeah...
<mrgoodcat> i do my compiling on dual xeon-e3-1220 with 32GB ram and a 24 disk ssd RAID array :D
<sergiusens> mikhas: please tell me if it works after
<ali1234> can imake brunch run one job and verbose?
<gianguido> mrgoodcat, so jelly lol
<dank101> gianguido, if i could donate bandwith
<datagutt> i have 12mbit/s
<mrgoodcat> gianguido, belongs to university
<datagutt> and 1mbit upload
<datagutt> and i live in norway
<mikhas> sergiusens, will try
<mrgoodcat> i have 30 down and 4 up. in America
<datagutt> with people having fiber internet a few houses down the road
<datagutt> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Cola
<datagutt> i am drinking this while syncing source lol
<gianguido> here in italy the government isn't really aware of internet people's needs
<the-gibson> hmm my nx7 has been "booting" to a black screen for a while now
<mikhas> sergiusens, if you werent working for Canonical I probably wouldn't try your instructions ;-)
<sergiusens> mikhas: haha... but I'm not an Nexus 7 owner
<the-gibson> any ideas how long the nx7 boot should take
<sergiusens> mikhas: I do that with my other devices though, should work
<gianguido> the-gibson, about 2-3 minutes
<mikhas> I'll report back, perhaps we could -- if it works -- add this to the official install wiki
<the-gibson> gianguido: hmm i think its failed for me then
<the-gibson> its been ~ 10mins
<the-gibson> on a black screen
<gianguido> the-gibson, did you flashed the right files?
<the-gibson> im pretty sure
<mikhas> to be honest, finding https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install through the official ubuntu.com website is a bit hard -- if it weren't for G+ I would have searched for ages.
<cooloney> ogra_ and rsalveti, strange, i pressed the X but nothing happened
<VexaAE> oh yay! it worked on my nx7! total process took 20 mins.
<rsalveti> cooloney: maybe a bug then :-)
<the-gibson> gianguido: I did it according to the wiki
<gianguido> try to reflash, maybe you have a bad flash
<gianguido> or a bad download
<frogfire> check md5
<the-gibson> gianguido: ive tried it this am with the same result then went back to android
<gianguido> that's strange
<the-gibson> and then back to ubuntu with the same result
<rsalveti> ogra_: we removed that mount proc
<gianguido> the-gibson, 3g n7?
<rsalveti> ogra_: that breaks the container
<rsalveti> ogra_: mount needs to happen inside the container
<the-gibson> gianguido: wifi only
<rsalveti> otherwise proc with will from the parent pid namespace
<gianguido> the-gibson, so strange
<rsalveti> ogra_: the way to fix the adb shell; ubuntu_chroot shell; is to add support to the kernel
<ogra_> ah, makes sense, yeah
<the-gibson> i do have cwm on there but that shouldnt really break anything as its on the recovery partition
<gianguido> the-gibson, respect for your nick ;D
<ricardoa88> hello
<rsalveti> so the parent pid namespace can execute stuff at the child namespace
<the-gibson> gianguido: heh thanks
<rsalveti> ogra_: we have support for that at kernel 3.8
<ogra_> rsalveti, LXC FTW
<ricardoa88> i don´t config network on my galaxy nexus
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, but even with lxe
<rsalveti> lxc
<ricardoa88> help me please
<rsalveti> the root of the problem is the same
<rsalveti> ogra_: but we'll be migrating to lxc :-)
<ogra_> yup
<rsalveti> ogra_: now that we got people porting all the stuff for android
<rsalveti> porting software to android is a pita
<rsalveti> making makefiles by hand and such
<ogra_> yay
<rsalveti> can't get along with a ./configure
<rsalveti> lol
<ogra_> i know whty i never touched it ;)
<rsalveti> haha, yeah :-)
<ogra_> ricardoa88, GSM network does not work, WIFI should though
<JasonB> Hi guys, super quick one - I can't documentation for creating a screenshot. Any advice?
<Sephiroth> Hey everyone! I just have one question. Is there a way in the current ubuntu phone OS version to get the GSM to work?
<ogra_> JasonB, hmm, i thought that was in the release notes (see topic)
<Daverintus> hi, anyone knows if the mobile preview runs in another devices of the nexus gama?
<ogra_> Sephiroth, GSM calls work, network doesnt
<dank101> Sephiroth, all GSM works but data
<ogra_> Sephiroth, you need a SIM without PIN
<gianguido> Daverintus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<JasonB> @or
<Sephiroth> But when i try without a a PIN code, i don't any signal, and i can't make any calls.
<JasonB> @ogra_ - I'm not seeing it. I'll take another look
<ogra_> Sephiroth, your SIM has no PIN on it ?
<swift110> hello all
<Sephiroth> Nope, i took away the PIN code just to see if it worked.
<gianguido> hi swift110
<swift110> happy about the release but I wanted to play with the sdk on virtualbox...is that possible yet?
<ogra_> Sephiroth, hmm, that should work, probably a bug
<the-gibson> hmm interesting i get a black screen and a working adb connection
<ali1234> mka -j 1 bacon
<Sephiroth> I live in sweden.. Could that be the issue?
<ali1234> who comes up with this stuff?
<gianguido> the-gibson, post a logcat
<ogra_> the-gibson, some poeple have issues with old data on the /data and /cache partitions, you could try to wipe them and start over
<dank101> you type : adb root
<dank101> and ubuntu_chroot shell
<dank101> then ubuntu-session
<ogra_> the-gibson, though as gianguido said, getting a logcat might reveal the actual reason
<dank101> if you have a working adb and black screen
<the-gibson> ogra_: thanks, working on it
<the-gibson> hmm libnvcap_video.so not found
<dank101> it fixes it on the xperia s
<gianguido> 813mb on 15gb, yay
<JasonB> ogra_, It's not in the ReleaseNotes.
<Ruubel> Well well, got a question about hardware buttons are they supported? like home back and menu buttons?
<dank101> yes
<the-gibson> gianguido: http://pastebin.com/PUC4yCwc
<gianguido> the-gibson, i can't see nothing strange...
<the-gibson> gianguido:  failed to load libnvcap_video.so (Cannot load library: load_library(linker.cpp:747): library "/system/lib/libnvcap_video.so" not found)
<ogra_> JasonB, https://plus.google.com/109365858706205035322/posts/2r6yUSL9W79
<cooloney> rsalveti: and ogra_ after I power off N7 and power on again, pressing X works fine now.
<rsalveti> cooloney: right, probably a bug at hud then
<ogra_> yeah
<gianguido> the-gibson, dunno if it's a critical error or not
<dank101> try my suggestion
<dank101> works on the xperia port
<the-gibson> does anyone have a logcat output of a successfull boot for an N7
<dank101> Reboot to a black screen
<dank101> Do adb root
<dank101> Do adb shell and then the following commands: ubuntu_chroot shell ubuntu-session
<JasonB> Awesome! Thanks ogra_
<JasonB> Cheerio!
<ogra_> the-gibson, do you see /data/ubuntu ?
<ogra_> looks like the unpacking failed
<the-gibson> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^
<IReboot> popey: I would like to suggest this very informative link be added to this channel's topic text. "Ubuntu Touch Super Q/A Thread" http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2161034
<rsalveti> the-gibson: can you try 'adb shell; ubuntu_chroot shell'
<rsalveti> see if you can get inside the ubuntu chroot
<the-gibson> rsalveti: when I do that it doesnt find /bin/bash
<ogra_> the-gibson, and are there any other dirs in /data ?
<ogra_> or files
<rsalveti> thansen: hm, then it probably failed when extracting the files
<rsalveti> the-gibson: are you sure you had enough battery?
<the-gibson> OrangeComputer: yes
<gianguido> uhm looks like with an average download speed of 200kb/s i'll finish all the downloads in 37 hours D:
<the-gibson> ogra_: yes*
<bslbryan> Question: Some folks at XDA modified one line of code to make the phablet image flashable on Toro and Toroplus Galaxy Nexuses.  I'm trying to get CDMA support.  The porting guide mentions extracting system files from CM 10 and pushing them to Ubuntu.  I did this with radio and it did not work.  Any nudges in the right direction?
<the-gibson> rsalveti: yes plenty
<ogra_> the-gibson, that might be your issue
<ogra_> try to wipe it and start over with the install, if there is not enough space to unpack it will break
<the-gibson> ogra_: i have a bunch in /data
<the-gibson> ogra_: ok ill give that a shot
<datagutt> gianguido: hows sync going?
<rsalveti> the-gibson: you need at least 2gb
<gianguido> datagutt, 37 hours to finish download
<gianguido> yay
<rsalveti> the-gibson: usually I recommend people trying to push the ubuntu zip file again to /sdcard/ after formating /data with recovery
<datagutt> Receiving objects:  96% (1583/1634), 172.25 MiB | 96 KiB/s
<datagutt> so slow
<datagutt> but less slow than u
<datagutt> i think
<rsalveti> then at recovery, install the ubuntu zip file
<gianguido> datagutt, i'm downloading at an average speed of 200kb/s
<datagutt> Ah
<datagutt> not sure whats up here
<datagutt> not usually that slow
<datagutt> i got a cm10.1 repo already
<datagutt> is that usuable
<datagutt> usable*
<datagutt> not sure what changes have been done
<sburg> hey guys
<gianguido> datagutt, i think that ubuntu servers are under heavy load
<datagutt> t
<the-gibson> rsalveti: thanks, ill give it a shot
<datagutt> y
<bslbryan> sburg: Hey there.  Welcome
<ali1234> datagutt: theoretically you can just pull the differences from phablet repos but i don't know how you could do that with repo
<dank101> Thats faster then me gianguido
<sburg> im installing ubuntu on my nexus 7 :)
<dank101> im going at 50kbps
<gianguido> wtf, let's buy some new servers
<datagutt> i was going to move this to a screen
<bslbryan> sburg: what a cool thing to be able to say, huh? :-)
<datagutt> seems it restarted the process
<datagutt> i did repo sync
<Ruubel> What's the smallest res. Ubuntu Touch supports?
<datagutt> but it still started over
<datagutt> i blame that python script
<ali1234> phablet-bootstrap -c
<sburg> yup and on a mac i found a way to do it online with out a vm
<ogra_> gianguido, need the address of the ubuntu datacenter to send them to ?
<onlychevys> I'm steady at 115 to 140 KiB/s
<gianguido> ogra_, hahah ok then, write the address
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> better not :)
<gianguido> i'll send you some fibre cable connected directly to a backbone
<ogra_> people might show up there and our IS guys will kill me
<rsalveti> guys, remember, if you already have a copy of the CM repos, use the --reference option
<ali1234> you should put it in "the cloud"
<ogra_> gianguido, in a box ?
<Ruubel> The speed you are getting is awsum" for some reason my broadband refuses to go over 25KiB/s this week
<ali1234> i heard that solves all problems
<sburg> fiber cable in ethernet cable :) awsome
<rsalveti> that will be waaaaay faster, at it'll only download the differences
<ali1234> rsalveti: now you tell us
<gianguido> ogra_, yeah... a big box
<ogra_> sburg, i prefer wireless cable
<sburg> but i mean just to the modem
<sburg> and free ac routers
<mikhas> sergiusens, there is no adb stop-server, only adb kill-server
<rsalveti> ali1234: lol, that's at the doc
<ali1234> rsalveti: you changing it again?
<mikhas> sergiusens, and if the server is already running, adb start-server silently fails
<ogra_> pfft, who read docs :)
<ogra_> (we just wrote them to fill the wiki stats anyway :P)
<rsalveti> ali1234: not this time, no :-)
<rsalveti> ogra_: lol
<sergiusens> mikhas: sorry, yeah, typo... it's kill-server
<gianguido> wooo got a dt live, at least i've something to do lol
<sergiusens> mikhas: objective is, to run adbd as root, so sideloading can work
<Octavian> Has anyone jet managed to  compile a Qt (C++) based app on Ubuntu Touch? Because it's missing "qmake" for me.
<dank101> yes
<mikhas> sergiusens, yep, that part was clear
<rymate1234> Guys, I thought ubuntu phone was for HIGH END devices http://www.modaco.com/topic/360949-dev-ubuntu-touch-rom/
<dank101> i did
<dank101> nope
<mikhas> Octavian, you are supposed to x-compile with QtCreator I guess, then upload the binary to the device
<ogra_> Octavian, our devs do it all day ...
<ali1234> rsalveti: is this device specific error or something with the build setup? : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5556192/
<ogra_> but yeah you can cross build
<dank101> When it's "booted", it'll sit on a black screen. You could call this a safety measure to prevent people trying to use this as a daily.  You'll have to manually start Ubuntu for now, and to do that, run the following:
<dank101> adb shell
<dank101> ubuntu_chroot shell
<dank101> su - phablet
<dank101> ubuntu-session
<sburg> at least if i screw up my nexus 7 its stupidly easy to flash the factory image
<Octavian> I tried to use the "Build C++ project on Ubuntu device" @mikhas @ogra_
<kumikumi_> is it possible to dist-upgrade my ubuntu phone (quantal) install to raring?
<mikhas> sergiusens, also, a short notice that volume keys can be used to select item in those android boot menus and power button to confirm would help ;-)
<rymate1234> dank101, well done for copy + paste
<rymate1234> want a medal?
<rsalveti> ali1234: build specific for your device I'd say, check who is including this app
<dank101> rymate1234, for anyone who is sitting on the black screen and doesn't wanna open links XD
<rsalveti> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/al/phablet-dev/out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/src/R.stamp', needed by `/home/al/phablet-dev/out/target/common/obj/APPS/AriesParts_intermediates/src/R.stamp'. Stop.
<sergiusens> mikhas: will add... if you can please add a comment in the post and I'll fix asap (as soon as I context switch again :-D)
<rymate1234> lol
<rsalveti> the AriesParts, should be part of a project inside your repos
<sergiusens> ali1234: it's generally in device/codename or vendor/codename
<rsalveti> kumikumi_: not yet
<ali1234> rsalveti: well afaik i got all the deps included?
<Octavian> mikhas / ogra_ how do you guys do the compiling? do you cross-compile or are you using the QtCreator functionallity to build on your phone?
<rsalveti> kumikumi_: we will be working on that
<mikhas> post? oh I can comment directly?
<mikhas> will try
<rsalveti> ali1234: sure, but it might be something specific of the repos you added, that are building an app we don't need
<rsalveti> ali1234: remember we don't have dalvik for example
<sergiusens> mikhas: yup, it's disqus, should just work :-)
<ogra_> Octavian, i dont compile QT stuff usually, i'm a more low level guy
<rsalveti> and it's quite common for repos to require/build android specific apps
<sburg> on mac it automaticly decompresses the zip is that bad
<rsalveti> so we need to disable that
<rsalveti> ali1234: that's why try to find who is adding that to the build
<ogra_> Octavian, but i know our devs do it for their UI stuff, so its possible to do natively
<Octavian> ogra_, hm, i see
<gizmo_> hi
<Octavian> i have to look deeper than...
<ali1234> rsalveti: by "who" you mean what exactly?
<ali1234> a makefile somewhere?
<ali1234> i mean AriesParts is definitely from one of the repos i added, aries is the device
<ali1234> so i just brutally hack this stuff out?
<rsalveti> ali1234: yup, let me find you an example
<mikhas> sergiusens, right, just didn't notice before … you've got comments
<mikhas> I'll add more
<mikhas> if need be
<ali1234> device/samsung/aries-common/device_base.mk:	AriesParts \
<ali1234> delete that line maybe? :)
<rsalveti> ali1234: http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_av.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/phablet-10.1
<rsalveti> ali1234: look at the first tree commits, we disable stuff not needed there
<rsalveti> ali1234: probably
<sergiusens> mikhas: please :-) Always willing make things clearer
<sburg> hi oren
<mikhas> hmph, got error messages, it couldnt find some stuff needed for restore
<ali1234> rsalveti: the line right before AriesParts is SamsungServiceMode
<rsalveti> ali1234: remove that as well
<ali1234> roger
<rsalveti> ali1234: that's just a java based app
<rsalveti> you don't want that
<ali1234> yup, you said before :)
<rsalveti> yeah, just ignore somtimes, I don't even know what I'm saying anymore
<rsalveti> hahah, need to sleep
<ali1234> seems to be progressing
<kaleo> Dazzozo: hey
<kaleo> Dazzozo: I saw http://www.modaco.com/topic/360949-dev-ubuntu-touch-rom/
<ogra_> Dazzozo, hey
<kaleo> Dazzozo: to potentially fix the size of the UI problem:
<ogra_> haha
<mrgoodcat> had to close. my alt-f4 skills are legendary. my boss was staring at me, i don't think he believed i was taking meeting notes :/
 * ogra_ high fives kaleo 
<mikhas> sergiusens, the nexus7 complains that it cannot find autodeploy.zip
<kaleo> Dazzozo: if you set GRID_UNIT_PX=12 appropriately in the file /usr/bin/ubuntu-session
<kaleo> Dazzozo: it might work
<mikhas> on the XDA forums, I found "adb push quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip"
<mikhas> does that command make any sense to you?
<kaleo> Dazzozo: as seen on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Screen_Pixel_Ratio
 * kaleo hugs ogra_ 
<mrgoodcat> mikhas, yes that looks right
<mikhas> see http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38321845&postcount=346
<rsalveti> lol
 * rsalveti also hugs kaleo 
<sergiusens> mikhas: ah, I explicitly made it log that, but it's not an error... just a warning
<mikhas> ah
<mikhas> so not needed
<rsalveti> awesome little french
<kaleo> rsalveti: :)
<Dazzozo> kaleo: yeah, I know, those builds were done yesterday
<kaleo> Dazzozo: ah ah
<kaleo> Dazzozo: the world moves fast :)
<kaleo> Dazzozo: did you get a chance to try? does it look better.
<kaleo> ?
<the-gibson> ogra_ rsalveti: clearing my data partition worked
<ogra_> yay
<Dazzozo> kaleo: yeah
<the-gibson> perhaps there should be a check in there to make sure there is enough space
<ogra_> the-gibson, yep, already in the works
<ogra_> the-gibson, it helped us a lot to get your info for confirming the issue, thanks sooo much :D
<mikhas> sergiusens, is it normal to lose the adb connection from time to time?
<Octavian> is there any reference project made in QtCreator using C++ which is able to compile on Ubuntu Phone?
<Sephiroth> Another question. When will there be a terminal and/or a settings menu in the OS?
<pmcgowan> Sephiroth: settings menu is there, tap the indicators
<pmcgowan> waiting for someone to write the temrinal app :)
<sergiusens> mikhas: I think it is on raring, many people mentioned that to me
<VexaAE> are the apps (calculator, ski safari, etc...) supposed to work?
<mikhas> ok
<netcurli> VexaAE: no
<pmcgowan> VexaAE: no, they are just samples
<Sephiroth> pmcgowan: i mean a in dapth settings menu.
<AstroGnomy> Octavian, I looked and couldn't find anything
<pmcgowan> Sephiroth: there will be one yes
<Octavian> AstroGnomy, have you been able to get something in this direction done?
<Octavian> AstroGnomy, I even don't get qml-files running because it is missing qmlsceene.
<Pilou_> Hi
<gianguido> OT: anyone have a system76 pc?
<Pilou_> i found out today that ubuntu-phone as the 1rst release out !
<Pilou_> It rocks !
<Sephiroth> How will i be able to update the phone? I guess that there wont be a notification poping up saying that there is updates available.. So, do i have to flash a new image?
<AstroGnomy> I got my environment setup and pulled code from the sample apps and I'm pulling them apart for the design specifics... besides that I haven't gotten to the C++ element yet.
<AstroGnomy> gianguido, I got the panp9
<Pilou_> But : Did someone now if it could be done on other device than the nexusss ?
<mikhas> Sephiroth, it's a preview, expecting OTA updates at this point … is a bit too much I guess ;-)
<Sephiroth> mikhas, yeah, that's why i asked if a re-flash is the way ^_^
<gianguido> AstroGnomy, how's going? i'm thinking about the bonobo
<Pilou_> can someone tell me if this ubuntu-phone is going to be ported on other devices ? I'm sooo sick of android
<cakofony> Has anyone successfully gotten minecraft running?  I assume it would work with the proper lwjgl libraries (for arm/linux) and the oracle jvm
<mikhas> Sephiroth, reflashing is not too bad for devel really: you get to start from a clean slate
<mikhas> makes it much easier to debug
<mikhas> just be aware that constant reflashing will wear out your device
<cakofony> mikhas: how?
<Kyle> mikhas: source
<ogra_> well, you have to flash a *lot* to wear it out
<mikhas> erm, not the one that is used for booting ;-)
<AstroGnomy> gianguido, honestly it's not to bad. I've had mine for close to four months now and I've used it heavily (12-16 hours a day) and besides normal ware it hasn't given me any trouble.
<cakofony> all day every day for months, I think flash memory has gotten a lot better since 2000
<mikhas> it's not meant to be flashed 100+ times
<ogra_> its the same MMC
<mikhas> I had devices that would stop working after couple months of development
<ogra_> will have the same wear levelling in the controller
<sburg> ubuntu is alsmost done on my nexus 7
<ogra_> and you only write to it for flashing ...
<mikhas> so it's just my experience that you should be aware of flash wear, especially when writing to boot sector
<ogra_> yes, be aware but really it takes some 1000 flashes before it gets killed
<mikhas> so for the Nexus7, I am fully aware that the shop price was an "investment"
<gianguido> AstroGnomy, great! The bonobo have a great price/quality ratio. a nvidia gtx 670m and a workstation grade cpu at 1400$ is great
<Kyle> mikhas: Eh, I'm on about 200 flashes with my galaxy s3
<mikhas> that's what marketing tells you, yes. but here you keep flashing the same sectors again and again
<mikhas> Kyle, good!
<ogra_> i have flash chips around here that are in the 10000s of cycles and havent died
<sburg> ITS DONE
<gianguido> Kyle, are you working on the sgs3 port?
<gianguido> wat
<Kyle> gianguido: no
<Kyle> If it does go boom, chances are the flash chip is dead, and they won't really know the phone is nonstock
<mikhas> ogra_, then I probably worked on real monday devices ;-)
<ogra_> mikhas, well, flash isnt flash ;)
<krabador> who have tried ubuntu phone on gs3?
<ogra_> but in about 6 years that i have worked with devices that have flash i have only worn out a few ... and if i use the device for myself theer is usually even a swapfile
<sburg> hey any of you guys skype me to get used to this
<mikhas> sergiusens, OK, worked
<mikhas> I see the touch preview now, looks as if I successfully booted into it
<sergiuse1s> mikhas: good news, I saw you made comments about fastboot though
<sergiuse1s> mikhas: if you see the greeter with the 14 tweets you have, you are good
<gianguido> krabador, i'm working on the i9300 port, dank101 on the att version and there's a bootable version for verizion's sgs3 on rootzwiki
<mikhas> well, I had no other idea how to re-establish the asd connection so I could continue with flashing the two images
<mikhas> so I kept rebooting the device ;-)
<dank101> gianguido, can you make a git for i9300 port
<krabador> gianguido, then for dpi
<the-gibson> ogra_: np let me know if you need some other testing, im also interested in setting a build env up
<mikhas> *adb
<kumikumi_> It is possible to develop Qt applications for Ubuntu phone using c++, right?
<sburg> where are settings in ubuntu touch
<gianguido> dank101, i'm downloading the sources...
<ogra_> kumikumi_, exactly
<dank101> when you finsih
<dank101> *finish
<ogra_> kumikumi_, Qt + QML
<gianguido> dank101, my connection uploads to 1mbit/s :_/
<ogra_> (and C++ underneath)
<sburg> where are settings
<gianguido> i'll try anyway
<ogra_> sburg, swipe down the top panel
<mikhas> thanks a lot, sergiuse1s -- that was useful advice
<ogra_> sburg, how about looking up one of these hands on videos on youtube :)
<kumikumi_> ogra_: alright thanks, I'll have a look
<ogra_> sburg, that should give you a quick overview
<dank101> it'll still work XD
<sburg> can anyone skype me too give me a tuteral
<angelus187> Hi all
<sburg> what do you guys recomend ubuntu full on nexus 7 or ubuntu touch
<Everlast> Ubuntu Touch
<sburg> whby
<sburg> why
<angelus187> i want to install touch on my nexus 7 tilapia... why cant i :(
<Kyle> I'll be honest, in it's current state you won't get far as a consumer on Ubuntu Touch, not for a little while. At least, in my opinion.
<gianguido> angelus187, take the code and port!
<brion> so I assume the "Available for Download" section on the Apps screen is just a nonfunctional demo right now? I ask because I'm curious what the Wikipedia 'app' is and whether we should make one. ;)
<gianguido> Kyle, it's a developer preview...
<juicyjones> ubuntu touch is useless. it's fun to play with for a few minutes, but it's not usable in any sense of the word
<juicyjones> if you need to *use* your device, go ubuntu full
<Kyle> gianguido: Obviously,
<Kyle> gianguido: that's why I said that ;)
<Kyle> gianguido: I was responding to sburg
<sburg> ok can i do ubuntu full using the same methed on the mac for ubuntu touch
<netcurli> any qml developers here who can help me with this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/259510/problem-with-svg-image-in-qml ?
<ogra_> sburg, no, its easier for ubuntu desktop
<sburg> how do i do it on the mac
<dank101> brb afk 30+ minutes
<ogra_> sburg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation#Manually_Installing_Ubuntu_13.04_on_Nexus_7
<legendz> hello
<ogra_> sburg, only needs fastboot
<legendz> Is possible to install uBuntu on i9000 CM 10.1 ?
<sburg> can you skype ogre_ to walk me through it because i need the step by step
<legendz> plz :/
<ogra_> i dont have skype, sorry, just follow the wiki i gave you above
<sburg> ok i will try
<ogra_> legendz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices ist work in progress, someone works on a port
<ogra_> (see the bottom table)
<legendz> ok thx, have you a date of release ?
<gianguido> no ETA
<sburg> 3 hours to download
<ogra_> legendz, ask the person porting it
<zoktar> anyone tried to get this working with multirom ?
<sburg> sorry nope
<PhantomGamers> does anyone here have the ability to add devices to the list?
<sburg> 10 min
<Kyle> gianguido: mmm, how far did you get?
<PhantomGamers> i ported it to the us galaxy s3
<ogra_> PhantomGamers, its a wiki
<Kyle> PhantomGamers: ah, heh
<PhantomGamers> it says it's immutable
<ogra_> PhantomGamers, just edit away
<PhantomGamers> i dont see an edit button anywhere, maybe im retarded :-P
<ogra_> PhantomGamers, you need a launchpad account and log in
<gianguido> Kyle, i've booted it with not-so-standard method
<PhantomGamers> im logged in
<gianguido> now i'm re-downloading the sources
<legendz> ok i'll do ;)
<Kyle> gianguido: heh,
<PhantomGamers> i dont deal with wikis often lol, not from an editors perspective at least
<PhantomGamers> it says "Immutable Page"
 * Kyle goes to look
<Kyle> wiki is being slow here, heh
<ogra_> if SSO would let me in
<Kyle> ogra_: yeah, having that issue too
<ogra_> Kyle, i blame LP, not the wiki
<Kyle> yeah, the redirect from SSO/LP to wiki isn't loading :p
<ogra_> i can load pages just fine
<Kyle> same
<Kyle> SSO failed, wat
<legomaster181> Wow, my source code is still downloading, and it started at 6 in the morning.
<ogra_> Kyle, i pinged IS
<Kyle> heh
<ogra_> PhantomGamers, so its not your issue, its a wiki prob actually, normally you would be able to edit
<gianguido> legomaster181, mine too
<ZaEarl> legomaster181, I hear it's 15+ GB.
<PhantomGamers> ah okay
<Kyle> ogra_: I don't think he actually logged in
<PhantomGamers> i did
<legomaster181> hey, I remember you gianguido :3
<Kyle> ogra_: it redirected me back to the wiki page, but not logged in
<ogra_> PhantomGamers, trying to reach someone to look at it
<legomaster181> weren't you on last night?
<gianguido> legomaster181, i remember you too lol
<Kyle> PhantomGamers: look at the top right, does the button still say "Login"?
<PhantomGamers> http://i.imgur.com/Kp78aO7.png
<Kyle> heh,
<sburg> its writeing userdata to nexus 7 for ubuntu
<Paranoir> Hi. I'm trying to install Ubuntu Tablet on my Nexus 7, it just says <Waiting for Device> while the bootloader is on the screen. How long does it take?
<legomaster181> Uh, you're in the bootloader right?
<legomaster181> just verifying
<Paranoir> Yea. With the "open Android" logo.
<legomaster181> Have you got fastboot/adb installed?
<Paranoir> Lock state is unlocked.. Fastboot Mode.
<PhantomGamers> if anyone has access to the wiki and wants to add the verizon galaxy s3: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39299-romwip-ubuntu-touch-on-d2vzw-dev-previewphantom-022213/
<legomaster181> try typing fastboot devices
<legomaster181> as a command
<Paranoir> Well, right now it's still saying <Waiting for Device>. Should I just quit it?
<gianguido> PhantomGamers, i'll add you
<PhantomGamers> awesome thanks :D
<gianguido> gimme your launchpad id
<legomaster181> Paranoir you could open a new terminal window
<PhantomGamers> phantom-o
<PhantomGamers> apparently
<PhantomGamers> lol
<sburg> im getting a error it says target partition can not be mounted
<Paranoir> nothing shows..
<legomaster181> that means your device isn't being recognized on the computer...
<legomaster181> I've never been good with this problem... :3
<sburg> help
<gianguido> PhantomGamers, device name?
<oubountou> hello
<MasterB> hey
<PhantomGamers> d2vzw
<Paranoir> Oh... I see!!
<Paranoir> Sorry, it seems I'm just an idiot. But you gave me the keyword..
<PhantomGamers> erm Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3, d2vzw is the code name
<sburg> help
<legomaster181> you could try unplugging then replugging your n7
<legomaster181> on a whim
<gianguido> yeah, i need the codename lol
<MasterB> Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 won't work
<Paranoir> I'm installing from a Virtual Machine. When my Nexus 7 reboots, it "disconnects" from the Virtual Machine, and I have to mount it again..
<legomaster181> I've actually been having the same problem, it just never occured to me :3
<Paranoir> Is there any way I can start the phablet-flash without copying the whole autodeploy.zip again? It takes ages.
<legomaster181> I installed via MultiRom, so I didn't get into the VM until later
<Sloth> hello again all, i am trying to boot ubuntu on my Verizon toro galaxy nexus device. I know toro is not supported but is there a ROM that will work with it?
<gianguido> PhantomGamers, you're in
<Sloth> I got a rom from this channel earlier today and was incompatible
<PhantomGamers> awesome thanks a lot
<legomaster181> Sloth: you could try the port at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Restoring_Android
<legomaster181> wait
<legomaster181> not the right link :3
<gianguido> PhantomGamers, ;)
<mhall119> Sloth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Work_in_progress
<mhall119> there's a toro on there
<legomaster181> mhall119: thanks for finding that, I couldn't for some reason :3
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> and please add any other images you find out about to the list
<legomaster181> hey, my source code download sped up!  looks like the big parts over with maybe?  Please?
<legendz> ddalex ?
<gianguido> legomaster181, not mine D:
<Sloth> Legomaster: I tried that, Phablet-flash -b returns "device detected as toro, unsupported device, autodetect fails device"
<mhall119> Sloth: yeah phablet-flash only works with the 4 official images
<Sloth> tried using another android rom - ended up soft bricking my phone and wiped all my backups
<legomaster181> gianguido: it seemed to speed up after it got past the android_device_samsung_tuna repo
<gianguido> let's hope
<Sloth> ahh k, so i should reinstall the android rom that is compatible
<Sloth> not the toro one
<MasterB> anyone has an idea how to enter a pin for the sim card. I cannot disable my pin
<legomaster181> Sloth: have you a custom recovery on said device?
<legomaster181> I believe that zip is meant to be flashed in that way
<kumikumi_> I wonder if anyone got KDE Plasma Active running on ubuntu phone/tablet version?
<angelus187> anyone knows if gsm will work after full install on nexus 7??
<Sloth> lego: yes, i use clockwork
<ali1234> is the aries porter in this channel?
<starks> gianguido, please add toroplus: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2159832
<legomaster181> Sloth: Hmm. now that I take a second look at that zip, I'm not sure how it's supposed to be flashed, you may want to get someone else's help, sorry.
<gianguido> sunre starks
<cooloney> ogra_ and rsalveti, I just guess most pictures from Gallery probably from Ivanka's Nepal trip
<gianguido> *sure
<gianguido> starks, who is the porter?
<angelus187> anyone knows if gsm will work after full install on nexus 7?? please anyone??
<Sloth> lego: that is what i was thinking, I was going to flash it with another version like takju
<Octavian> Hm, seems like you can't build C++ based apps for ubuntu phone :(
<Sloth> lego: I won't get the netowrk, but should be able to install ubuntu i belive
<legomaster181> That's a good question angelus187, I don't think it does, come to think of it I don't think it's supported at all
<Sloth> lego: thanks for help, i will check it out later
<legomaster181> good luck to you Sloth
<legomaster181> dang it, too late
<gianguido> there's already a toroplus entry in the wiki
<angelus187> argh... I use my nexus 7 with a sim card
<legomaster181> angelus187: Yeah, sorry, Ubuntu Touch is build for grouper (non-3g Nexus7) and the 3g N7 has a different device name, I believe tilapia or something
<legomaster181> But when it's ready or ported, it will be released for tilapia, and that's when you'll know it's ready.
<Octavian> How do I install qt5-qmake? --> E: Package 'qt5-qmake' has no installation candidate
<angelus187> legomaster181:  tilapia it is
<Octavian> (On the phone)
<abyyser> hi everybody, is there any way how to do screenshots? can I use ddms?
<legomaster181> angelus187: yay, I remembered it.  Anyway, I'd expect a port (if there isn't one already) very soon, as the 3g nexus isn't that far from the original
<starks> gianguido, eng.stk
<starks> i guess
<gianguido> starks, it's already in the wiki
<legomaster181> what repo is yours downloading now gianguido? I'm curious
<starks> ah
<gianguido> legomaster181, manta
<mainerror> Oh hai, another Octavian :)
<Octavian> mainerror, hi^^
<legomaster181> mine's on android_external_htop, so if I understand it you're ahead of me :'(
<gianguido> legomaster181, are you sure? o.o
<legomaster181> I have no idea XD
<gianguido> legomaster181, yeah! hahaha
<mainerror> WHOA! Awesome, look at all those ports!
<legomaster181> ikr
<legomaster181> people are fast!
<gianguido> mainerror, power of open source :)
<tilal6991> It doesn't need that much work so yeah
<rudra> I am stuck at /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<mikhas> those are not "ports" in the traditional sense, where you have to redo all the hw adaptation yourself ;-)
<tilal6991> Literally just need to compile the sources if your device already has CM-10.1
<rudra> can someone help - I am stuck at the following "/sdcard/autodeploy.zip"
<mainerror> mikhas: I know. :)
<datagutt> sync y u so slow
<RobbyF> rudra, for how long
<rudra> around 15 minutes
<datagutt> 77 KiB/s
<datagutt> was about 250 before
<legomaster181> I believe it will take a lot longer than that.
<rudra> how long?
<gianguido> datagutt, i'm at 166
<legomaster181> am I right Robby?  I didn't flash it that way :P
<rudra> this is nexus 7
<datagutt> gianguido: where is your server located?
<rudra> should I not use -b
<RobbyF> shouldn't take more than 5 minutes.
<gianguido> datagutt, server? i'm using my home pc
<legomaster181> oh, then never mind :P
<datagutt> Ohhh
<datagutt> italia then
<gianguido> datagutt, *sigh* yes
<rudra> RobbyF any ideas?
<RobbyF> re-flash :)
<datagutt> mines hetzner
<rudra> without -b?
<datagutt> so germany.. i think
<RobbyF> I would use -b
<rudra> done
<datagutt> i wish i had access to this one
<datagutt> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex10
<rudra> lets see
<Octavian> Did anyone successfully build a Qt-C++ app on Ubuntu Touch? please /pm me
<rudra> how long does it usually take
<legomaster181> I wish mine would download faster, I want to see if I can make the n7 work on landscape mode
<datagutt> we have that server for bbqdroid but i don't have access to it
<legomaster181> that bug is driving me crazy
<mainerror> mikhas: Technically, those are ports. There is no "traditional" sense. I mean porting is just taking some software and getting it to work on a device/platform/animal it was not there before
<gianguido> datagutt, what a shame!
<gianguido> lol
<mainerror> Even though CM did the heavy lifting here.
<datagutt> gianguido: well the server i build one is still awesome
<texmex183> does anybody have ubuntu phone
<datagutt> lol
<rsalveti> cooloney: yeah, probably
<datagutt> issue here is ubuntu servers
<mainerror> texmex183: Quite a lot of people in here, yea. :)
<gianguido> datagutt, lucky you!
<datagutt> which seems to be overloaded
<datagutt> gianguido: slow network
<gianguido> uh :!
<gianguido> :|
<texmex183> ill install ubuntu phone tomorrow on my nexus 7
<datagutt> if it wasn't for that id have it running by now
<datagutt> i don''t even know what repo it is at
<RobbyF> I have the files I can host
<RobbyF> will that help?
<datagutt> only shows receiving objects
<RobbyF> just for gnexus though
<mikhas> mainerror, I am not sure x-compiling really counts as "port"
<mikhas> or at least I find it a bit misleading
<bbqmonkey> is it possible to dual boot android and ubuntu?
<mikhas> sooo … how to take screenshots from this touch preview?
<mainerror> mikhas: As long as there is no other term for that. :)
<RobbyF> bbqmonkey, not at this time.
<bbqmonkey> allright
<RobbyF> its basically a second rom.
<bbqmonkey> thanks
<s0ppn> Hello
<legomaster181> sup
<s0ppn> can someone help with Ubuntu on Nexus4?
<s0ppn> my device was rooted, custom ROM, i installed Ubuntu on VM, downloaded the packs and all
<s0ppn> did phablet-flash -b
<s0ppn> it pushed all those files to device, and now it's just sitting on
<s0ppn> not recovery, but fastboot
<gianguido> s0ppn, wipe cache and data manually
<s0ppn> and flash via recovery?
<s0ppn> or just wipe cache/data?
<gianguido> yes
<s0ppn> it does not look like it flashed anything, just rebooted into hboot
<gianguido> wipe data cache
<s0ppn> can I flash one of the zip's it pushed via recovery?
<s0ppn> ok
<s0ppn> sec
<gianguido> flash the device's zip
<gianguido> then the rootfs
<mikhas> meh, is there no other way than using Android's DDMS to take screenshots?
<s0ppn> do a complete wipe system/data too?
<gianguido> yes
<T-Macgnolia> Hello all I have a questinon
<s0ppn> thank you
<T-Macgnolia> How do you get the phablet-tools package
<gianguido> T-Macgnolia, there's a ppa
<krabador> what about hdpi configs ?
<T-Macgnolia> Thanks for the answer and please forgive my ignorance but can you explain a little more please
<gianguido> T-Macgnolia, fire up a terminal and write this
<RobbyF> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools
<T-Macgnolia> OK shoot
<RobbyF> sudo apt-get update
<RobbyF> sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
<legomaster181> T-Macgnolia: You're running some form of Ubuntu (VM, dual boot, or main os) right?
<RobbyF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<gianguido> yeah, that command lol
<T-Macgnolia> Dual boot
<legomaster181> just checking, you should be in the ubuntu partition if you're not alreadyu
<ic3man> i get the following error on my HTC desire v : Device detected as primods Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<ic3man> what can be done
<T-Macgnolia> Thanks guys I have been scratching my head with this one
<gianguido> ic3man, there's no port for this device actually
<ic3man> then how shd i get one
<ic3man> does that mean only nexus devices can have ubuntu touch dev version
<ic3man> ??
<RobbyF> yes
<tilal6991> Lol
<RobbyF> as per what all the material says.
<RobbyF> :)
<ic3man> :(
<RobbyF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<legomaster181> Yay!  Source download moving onto frameworks!
<RobbyF> following that stie and XDA will provide some help
<gianguido> legomaster181, speed increased to 300kb/s!
<ic3man> ok thanks .... :)
<legomaster181> Mine's sticking at around 100KB/s :3
<legomaster181> It's annoying since my internet's much faster than that
<gianguido> i think that someone had already done a port for i9300 and i'm late
<gianguido> it's a sixth sense lol
<Paranoir> Is this optimized for a tablet? It seems very "smartphone" optimized.
<gianguido> Paranoir, it's hybrid
<legomaster181> Paranoir, there are two seperate versions, one for phone and one for tablet
<kumikumi_> actually, the ui "scales beautifully"
<Paranoir> The notification bar in the top is tiny tiny.
<legomaster181> what device you on?
<Paranoir> Nexus 7
<legomaster181> Mine's about a cm, a little less I think
<Paranoir> Mine is 0.5cm
<gianguido> i'll sell my guitars for a 100mbit adsl
<Paranoir> By the way, how do I quit open apps?
<Paranoir> Or is this even possible in the Dev Preview?
<tilal6991> Swipe up from bottom of sreen
<legomaster181> Paranoir: swipe from the bottom when on the app, then make sure to release over the magnifying glass
<legomaster181> then tap the x
<Paranoir> ahaaa.. fancy fancy
<legomaster181> lol
<Paranoir> Well, playing around, figuring out how it all works :D
<Paranoir> Thanks!
<DdarkSideE> Hi all
<gianguido> hi
<ali1234> rsalveti: make: *** No rule to make target `/home/al/phablet-dev/out/target/product/galaxysmtd/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libandroid_runtime_intermediates/export_includes', needed by `/home/al/phablet-dev/out/target/product/galaxysmtd/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libsecosal_intermediates/import_includes'. Stop.
<T-Macgnolia> Thanks a ton gianguido and legomaster I have my repo going now
<ali1234> rsalveti: this looks like part of openmax video drivers. shall i rip it out or try to fix?
<legomaster181> T-Macgnolia: no problem
<gianguido> T-Macgnolia, what are you syncing?
<DdarkSideE> why ubuntu is so slow?
<DdarkSideE> A lot of functions on menu is not working
<legomaster181> if you mean Ubuntu Touch, there isn't a lot of optimizations yet.
<Lloir> hmm anyone having issues getting ubuntu to display after you got it through chroot ?
<legomaster181> but when you're not running any apps it's fine
<T-Macgnolia> Right now I am syncing the Android stuff
<gianguido> Lloir, me when using frankenbuild
<tilal6991> Lloir: ubuntu-session
<Lloir> tried that tilal6991
<Lloir> lo
<Lloir> ;p
<tilal6991> What do logs say>?
<legomaster181> any idea why I can't access my ubuntu Touch device over adb?
<legomaster181> it's not being recognized in my vm or windows
<Lloir> already checked tilal6991 logs don't say anything interesting
<rsalveti> ali1234: probably not, that is useful for video decode
<gianguido> actually, over an old frankenbuild i can get into ubuntu_chroot shell
<gianguido> and run ubuntu-session
<gianguido> Redirecting output to local session logs
<gianguido> where are these logs?
<rsalveti> ali1234: we're not building libandroid_runtime iirc
<rsalveti> that is probably the issue
<rsalveti> so we need to see why it's depending on it
<Lloir> tilal6991, all i get after ubuntu-session is Redirecting output to local session logs
<gianguido> Lloir, me too!
<tilal6991> Lloir: Yeah
<tilal6991> I get that too
<tilal6991> But it works for me lol
<gianguido> we all get that
<Lloir> :/
<Lloir> hmm
<datagutt> gianguido
<datagutt> have you considered just compiling kernel
<datagutt> then getting blobs from 4.2 cm build
<datagutt> replacing the maguro ones with the i9300 blobs
<datagutt> or something
<datagutt> could work
<gianguido> datagutt, already tried
<datagutt> Ah
<gianguido> i'm on a rom called carbon
<gianguido> replaced kernel with right one
<Lloir> thanks tilal6991 you actually taken my thought process down a different road :)
<datagutt> changed fstab as well?
<gianguido> added files
<gianguido> datagutt, fstab changes? there aren't
<datagutt> The default fstab for the new device will have its /data partition mounted with nosuid, which needs to be removed, as certain Ubuntu applications/daemons require the use of setuid. The path to fstab is:
<tilal6991> Lloir: You need to check the ubuntu logs not the android logs
<Lloir> oh crap yea
<gianguido> datagutt, uhm
 * Lloir facepalms
<gianguido> that's a good point
<datagutt> nosuid stuff
<Lloir> tilal6991, shoot me now
<ali1234> rsalveti: delete the line including it, will see what breaks :)
<Iktwo> I'm trying to run ubuntu-browser via ssh but I can not see it on the device, am I missing something?
<rohan32> hi, im having a few issues with RIL compilation on Ubuntu... to anyone who can help, here is my error: http://pastebin.com/JHmeRhCW
<rsalveti> ali1234: that might work as well :-)
<rsalveti> ali1234: but you must be close to the end of the build now
<gianguido> anyone knows if fstab in android is built into the kernel ramdisk?
<fish1209> hell yes the poting page is up
<fish1209> porting8
<rohan32> yes it is gianguido
<tilal6991> rohan32: Are you sure you don't have a device specific ril?
<fish1209> vs950 here we come
<gianguido> let's unpack the kernel again lol
<rohan32> tilal6991, i do
<ali1234> rsalveti: "i have no idea what i'm doing"
<tilal6991> It's not picking that up
<rohan32> its all in the device tree though
<rsalveti> ali1234: :-)
<tilal6991> rohan32: Yeah
<tilal6991> Try mmm manually
<rohan32> how would i build just ril?
<rohan32> mmm rild?
<rohan32> am i building the dameon or no?
<tilal6991> mmm device/htc/evita/libril
<rohan32> ok thanks
<tilal6991> It is htc yeah?
<gianguido> anyone knows a command to dump the kernel of a device directly via adb?
<rohan32> yep
<rohan32> HTC One XL
<julien> hi, it's possible to make a call?
<rohan32> ive done a bunch of android ROMs, this is my first foray into a different "OS" :)
<ali1234> gianguido: you can do that with fastboot
<ali1234> but i forgot how
<Oli``> Anybody following questions on Ask Ubuntu tagged as "mobile" will need to switch their RSS reader (or subscription) to the ubuntu-touch tag. http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/ubuntu-touch
<gianguido> ali1234, actually i haven't fastboot
<gianguido> lol
<tilal6991> I've dabbled in B2G
<tilal6991> That's about it
<tilal6991> Outside android I mean
<ali1234> gianguido: ... get it?
<w00tc0d3> lolnoobs
<gianguido> ali1234, i'm porting to sgs3
<gianguido> :)
<w00tc0d3> rip ubuntu container
<ali1234> and...?
<w00tc0d3> and compile custom android layer
<w00tc0d3> DONE
<gianguido> ali1234, samsung devices haven't fastboot
<gianguido> only nexus line have it
<gianguido> and htc
<rohan32> tilal6991, when i run the mmm command on the device tree portion that contains ril, i get this error:
<gianguido> and sony
<rohan32> http://pastebin.com/iJ66XPms
<w00tc0d3> and sony
<w00tc0d3> and oppo
<w00tc0d3> and LG
<gianguido> really?
<tilal6991> ZTE
<tilal6991> Huawei
<w00tc0d3> and liek everyone but samsung
<gianguido> samsung, y u no use fastboot instead of download mode?
<ali1234> wait...
<tilal6991> Oh damn
<ali1234> i'm pretty sure i flashed CWM to my SGS using fastboot
<w00tc0d3> gianguido: we could cooperate on it
<tilal6991> Yeah - it's not finding your libril
<w00tc0d3> ali1234: cant
<tilal6991> Where's your device tree
<ali1234> if not, then whatever tool i used can also pull the kernel image out
<gianguido> w00tc0d3, on the sgs3 port?
<w00tc0d3> gianguido: yes, i9300 here
<gianguido> w00tc0d3, fantastico!
<gianguido> *c
<gianguido> lol
<gianguido> w00tc0d3, have you downloaded sources yet?
<rohan32> tilal6991, main device tree is here: https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_evita and the msm8960-common tree is here: https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_msm8960-common/tree/cm-10.1
<w00tc0d3> gianguido: yeah the android layer
<rohan32> the msm8960 tree contains the RIL tilal6991
<w00tc0d3> and making ubuntu chroot for compiling ubutnu
<gianguido> w00tc0d3, i'm downloading it right now
<w00tc0d3> gianguido: but heading to sleep now
<w00tc0d3> gianguido: PM me here ;)
<w00tc0d3> if you need help
<gianguido> w00tc0d3, yeah ;)
<w00tc0d3> I'll response tomorrow
<gianguido> epic, thanks a lot
<tilal6991> rohan32: I don't know why but it can't seem to find your libril in the tree
<tilal6991> I need to go for today
<tilal6991> Sorry :(
<rohan32> no problem, thanks for the help
<shaun__> is it possible to dual-boot Android/Touch ?
<gianguido> no
<ali1234> ah, i used heimdall
<gianguido> trying with right fstab things
<legomaster181> shaun__: the only I know of is for the nexus 7 using MultiRom.  Other than that, you're out of luck
<fish1209> by by backtrack   http://i.imgur.com/azcNnou.jpg?1
<gianguido> nothing
<ali1234> rsalveti: build finished :)
<ali1234> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5556489/ <- i just commented one line
<AlanBell> ali1234: what were you building for?
<shaun__> legomaster181: thanks. also after i've had a play i may re-install android. just noticed my firmware isn't listed (4.2). oops. would the firmware for 4.2.2 work OK ?
<ali1234> AlanBell: galaxy s
<legomaster181> shaun__ I believe
<shaun__> also do Ubuntu want people to file bug reports... ?
<legomaster181> it's working for me anyway :3
<AlanBell> ali1234: cool, I have an S2 that I am thinking of installing it on
<shaun__> legomaster181: :)
<AlanBell> I am rubbish with phones, I don't even know where it is right now
<shaun__> wasn't too hard to install once i realised that unlocking meant rooting. thought unlocking meant being able to use any SIM at first.
<|aways|> can anyone help me i dont understand this tutorial ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<|aways|> no one have good tutorial for porting ?
<juicyjones> shaun__ it does. unlocking and rooting are not the same
<Paranoir> legomaster181 > Is your system horizontal or landscape mode?
<legomaster181> portrait mode, along with every other n7 user out there with this release :3
<legomaster181> it's a serious bug, as well as being seriously annoying. :/
<Paranoir> Okay, then it isn't just me. Just the demo they've showed was horizontal. But I guess that only works on their own device.
<Paranoir> sorry, landscape..
<nazgulz666> Hi there are French? First time for me today ubuntu on dual boot PC
<legomaster181> Paranoir: the only demos I saw were on the n10.
<rsalveti> ali1234: awesome
<rsalveti> ali1234: flash and try now
<gianguido> manta is nexus 10=
<gianguido> ?
<legomaster181> yes
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<gianguido> guys i'm thinking
<gianguido> it' possible to download only sgs3 cm10 sources with phablet bootstrap?
<gianguido> i don't need any other sources!
<shaun__> juicyjones: well, i soon worked it out :)
<Seb__> Hello everyone, I a trying to flash android back and I got a critical error during the "formatting 'userdata' partition" phase. Does that ring a bell to somebody?
<datagutt> w00tc0d3: another i9300 guy
<datagutt> hai
<Umeaboy> I'm thinking about adding support for my Samsung Galaxy Tab, modelname P1000 to boot the preview of Ubuntu.
<datagutt> i am still syncing sauces
<Umeaboy> Can I help in some way to make that real?
<Umeaboy> I have flashed latest CM Nightly.
<datagutt> i could build in 10min
<|aways|> guys can anyone help me to port ubuntu on SGS ?
<datagutt> but network so slow
<Umeaboy> Seb__: Hi! Can you get to Download-mode?
<Umeaboy> Then reset it with an original ROM.
<gianguido> nope guys? no advices? D:
<corbet> Looking for the right place to report this: the galaxy nexus image I installed today seems to have a lot of personal information - email and phone numbers - stored in it.  Was that deliberate?
<|aways|> guys can anyone help me to port ubuntu on SGS ?
<gianguido> corbet, yes
<legomaster181> yes corbet
<legomaster181> it's to show how all the info looks on the os
<legomaster181> notifications, email, etc
<cdnl> corbet: check out the ubuntu site for how to remove them
<gianguido> any repo guru?
<legomaster181> and yes, we all got the 14 tweets :3
<corbet> cdnl: they don't bug me, I was just afraid something had leaked from a developer's phone
<frisklund> Hi all. I just tested the ubuntu touch preview on a Nexus 7 and am now trying to convert back to stock android.
<nazgulz666> Hi can you help me I have a problem on the final phase of the installation on Galaxy Nexus 4.2.2 (phablet-flash-b) I have a problem with download please
<legomaster181> frisklund: what's the problem?
<gianguido> repo reads the device's source to download from manifest.xml?
<frisklund> As described here (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install?action=show&redirect=TouchInstallProcess#Restoring_Android) are we supposed to boot into recovery mode (or whatever it's called, power+volumeup/down)?
<nazgulz666> (phablet-flash -b) : yes Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com Download directory set to /home/ubuntu/Téléchargements/phablet-flash/95 error: device offline Error while excetuting adb shell getprop ro.cm.device Make sure the device is connected and viewable by running ‘adb devices’ Ensure you have a root device, one which running ‘adb root’ does not return an error
<Sumit> My Galaxy Nexus is really laggy after the installation..is it just mine?
<legomaster181> if you mean bootloader, I believe you are
<legomaster181> you download the fine, boot into bootloader, then run flash-all.sh
<legomaster181> *file
<frisklund> @legomaster181, OK thanks. It's not clear from the description on the wiki. Initially I thought I needed to boot into Ubuntu, but after I while I thought that didn't make any sence ;-)
<gianguido> http://slightlymorethanworthless.blogspot.it/2011/05/remove-unwanted-devices-from.html this can be useful!
<legomaster181> it actually says on there, to type adb reboot-bootloader
<wastrel> Sumit: people have been saying that it runs poorly on gnex
<legomaster181> that reboots to it, but you can do it manuall as you said
<wastrel> Sumit: but very well on nexus 4
<legomaster181> *manually
<|aways|> can anyone help me to port ubuntu on SGS ?
<gianguido> |aways|, there's a port going on
<frisklund> @legomaster181, YES! it does. silly me! Thanks very much for the explanation!!
<|aways|> gianguido: i dont understand this tutorial
<legomaster181> np, good luck
<nazgulz666> okand after that I realized I flash all.sh into bootloader?
<gianguido> |aways|, you need to know a bit of android compiling
<Sumit> Wastrel : ohh...not a great News..I got galaxy Nex , just to try ubuntu up.....
<|aways|> lol gianguido
<nazgulz666> SORRY FOR THE SLOW I'm French
<|aways|> gianguido: check here how much rom thread i'll have http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=665
<gianguido> |aways|, good, so follow the port wiki page and port!
<gianguido> :)
<|aways|> hahah omg you are helpfull!
<gianguido> finally downloading android stuff!
<frisklund> @legomaster181,  now booting into android again, so everything works just fine! Thanks again!
<fish1209> i have to many phones i dont know wich one to work on
<legomaster181> gianguido: like what?
<gianguido> external_busybox
<bef0rd> M4rtinK: yes :) if it works I'll be able to package my Transmission Remote application for bb10
<gianguido> and it's speedy!
<legomaster181> wow, I'm a lot farther than you :3
<bef0rd> M4rtinK: oh yea, I was going to ask, do you notice any performance issue ?
<gianguido> legomaster181, luky you hahah
<legomaster181> you can go to phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb to see what order they're going to be downloaded in
<legomaster181> it's downloading in the order it's in on that site
<M4rtinK> bef0rd: wrong channel :)
<legomaster181> I'm on android_frameworks_av :3
<bef0rd> lol
<bef0rd> just noticed
<gianguido> thanks legomaster181
<legomaster181> np
<gianguido> hoping to get code for tomorrow
<legomaster181> I'm hoping for today :3  I've still got like 7 hours
<legomaster181> till I go to bed
<gianguido> (wth, my english become worse every message i send there lol)
<gianguido> legomaster181, you're american?
<legomaster181> yush :P
<nazgulz666> someone will have a link  phablet-fash -b to galaxy nexus 4.2.2 ?
<gianguido> legomaster181, yush means yes? lol
<legomaster181> yeah :3
<gianguido> we are 5 hours distant lol
<legomaster181> what device you flashing again?
<nazgulz666> ^^ i am alone French here ?
<gianguido> i think nazgulz666
<GuidoPallemans> c'est 0:44 nazgulz666
<nazgulz666> thx gianguido
<gianguido> je suis italien lol
<GuidoPallemans> oo 0:14 *
<GuidoPallemans> belge
<ic3man> any way to enable a new device not supported in the cyanogen mod official list
<ic3man> ??
<nazgulz666> oh un belge !!
<legomaster181> yes, but it gets more difficult when it's not compatible with cyanogen 10.1
<GuidoPallemans> nazgulz666: oui, oui, extraordinaire, n'est-ce pas?
<gianguido> oh, in italy there's a site where i can buy a nexus 4 for 419€...
<GuidoPallemans> flamand encore
<GuidoPallemans> amazon.de
<GuidoPallemans> amazon.com
<gianguido> GuidoPallemans, to buy a nexus 4?
<GuidoPallemans> anazon.com
<nazgulz666> oui en clair on peut pas télecharger manuellement lefameux phablet manuellement
<GuidoPallemans> but I haven't done it yet
<gianguido> aw god guys, speak english :P
<legomaster181> ikr
<darthmuffins> comment dit on telecharger en anglais?
<legomaster181> what if they're talking about us o.o
<legomaster181> lol
<gianguido> lol they aren't i know a bit of french
<GuidoPallemans> nazgulz666: c'est possible de parler en englais maintenant, ces frainces commentes me coutent trop de temps..
<legomaster181> I guessed, I'm just being paranoid :3
<gianguido> lol
<nazgulz666> sorry
<gianguido> e se inizio a parlare italiano?
<gianguido> lol
<GuidoPallemans> ces comm. francaices...
<legomaster181> *sniff* I'm all alone
<juicyjones> Received lag check reply from (null). Time elapsed: 0.19392 seconds. (Rating: Almost No Lag.)
<corbet> gianguido: si va bene, parliamo italiano!
<gianguido> corbet, hahahaha
<gianguido> legomaster181, forever alone, there's another italian there!
 * GuidoPallemans opens google translate...
<gianguido> haha
<digitalfiz> so the flashing tool flashes clockwork mod
<nazgulz666> ^^ thx google
<legomaster181> was it something I said? XD
<T-Macgnolia> I am looking at the http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Devices#vendor="Samsung"; and it does not have the T-Mobile Galaxy Note II listed
<gianguido> T-Macgnolia, maybe isn't supported
<gianguido> 33mb of htop... well, that's strange
<ali1234> gianguido: do you know where the sgs port is actually being done?
<gianguido> ali1234, no
<T-Macgnolia> But the stock Deodexed 4.2.1 ROM I am running has tOLte in the build.prop I guess i should be good to go with that one what do uyou guys thin
 * fish1209 wonders how many devices will get bricked
<gianguido> fish1209, no device will be bricked :P
<darthmuffins> has anyone attempted to put together a build for x86?
<fish1209> lol
<ali1234> rsalveti: just backing up device... then i'll flash the zip i just built with CWM... but how do i get the ubuntu-chroot onto the device?
<darthmuffins> (ie: end goal is a vm on desktop)
<rsalveti> ali1234: flash this zip and the ubuntu zip
<ali1234> darthmuffins: not yet, it needs much more work... all ubuntu packages must be rebuilt
<rsalveti> reboot and be happy (hopefully
<darthmuffins> ali1234: rebuilding all the ubuntu packages shouldn't be hard... but recompiling the kernel it currently uses might be
<dank101> im back :D
<gianguido> ohai
<ali1234> darthmuffins: well there's a few way you could go about it
<dank101> was testing ingress
<darthmuffins> or perhaps it'd be easier to get the ubuntu packages to run with the mainline ubuntu kernel
<ali1234> that's one way
<nazgulz666> the belge ? il y a un pivé ici genre <pseudo>
<darthmuffins> ali1234: do you have suggestions?
<corbet> Allora ragazzi, c'è una birra che mi sta chiamando...buona sera a tutti!
<dank101> progress on i9300 port?
<gianguido> dank101, my internet connection say "no"
<RobbyF> Anything new in the ubuntu-phone world since yesterday?
<schreda> hey guys...
<dank101> it's not you
<dank101> hey
<RobbyF> hi
<wastrel> hey girl how you doin
<nazgulz666> phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip i am happy
<schreda> did someone already use the dev kit?
<schreda> for ubuntu mobile
<schreda> ?
<dank101> my internet took 3 hours to get the cm10.1 for nexus 10 from the ubuntu servers
<dank101> and my internet is 50mbps
<gianguido> dank101, my is 10mbps
<gianguido> *mine
<nazgulz666> did someone already use the dev kit? no for me
<RobbyF> mines 75mbit
<gianguido> wtf...
<schreda> is actually opengles 2.0 supported?
<duce> any recommendation for trying to get an unsupported device recognized by qtcreator?
<duce> unsupported in terms of ubuntu touch
<duce> (android ofc)
<_5m0k3> Side stage on Nexus 7: https://plus.google.com/u/0/110587021591787005452/posts/HABB6LDYve3
<schreda> ah right ubuntu is using the same drivers so should be fine with opengles 2.0
<_5m0k3> Just need to figure out how to get it in landscape
<schreda> right?
<dillyfro> a
<schreda> so next question which other programming languages are supported except C++ and fucking javascript
<gianguido> bed time guys, see you tomorrow
<gianguido> thanks for the great time :)
<RobbyF> bash shell
<doomlord> not a bad mix surely
<doomlord> C++ for real programs, and JS for ui scriptng, what more do you need
<schreda> how about c++ for gui
<schreda> why I need damn javascrit
<schreda> javascript
<schreda> suxx totally ...
<doomlord> ah that is a question i have, what environment do you get with c++/native code.. what libraries
<doomlord> how does your C++ code interact with the rest of the system
<ali1234> doomlord: Qt5, C++ standard libraries
<ali1234> doomlord: egl, dbus stuff
<doomlord> egl .. thats what i'm after
<ali1234> doomlord: pretty much what you would find on regular ubuntu, except for X11 stuff
<matthewsm> Hi
<doomlord> egl: what is this specifically over gl|es
<schreda> man someone wrote the damn javascript binding anyway... and at the end its all about libraries...but I prefer c, c++ over some scripting shit.
<matthewsm> Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com Download directory set to /home/matthew/Downloads/phablet-flash/95 Device detected as toro Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<doomlord> can you get raw touch events
<matthewsm> What does this mean?
<ali1234> QML isn't totally horrible... i quite like it
<RobbyF> matthewsm, it means your toro isn't supported
<RobbyF> your version of nexus doesn't apply
<ali1234> matthewsm: it means your device is not officially supported
<doomlord> i dont know qml in detail but the principle seems soound
<dank101> gia
<darthmuffins> qml is an excellent frontend lang... reminds me of WPF minus the MS suckage
<schreda> probably I need to try it out in more detail but I'm also a big fan of GNUSTEP and plain C
<dank101> nvm
<matthewsm> :o But I downloaded the ubuntu mobile image for this device
<doomlord> plain C rocks
<schreda> agree
<doomlord> C++ can be nice, if you get the subset you like
<RobbyF> matthewsm, you might be able to flash https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#yakju
<RobbyF> obviously your radio won't work.
<schreda> I like C++ too but I still prefer plain C and in case I need OOP I use gnustep... and write my own wrapper stuff...
<matthewsm> ok, thank you, I will read this
<schreda> you are right I think
<Kalzar> Hi
<schreda> so Opengles 2.0 is supported... right ? still waiting for a yes
<schreda> or no
<matthewsm> Robby, this is my device "4.1.1 (JRO03O)"
<doomlord> there's so much of C++ i do like, but a lot of code i write would be called C
<doomlord> even though it requires a C++ compiler..
<RobbyF> matthewsm, yes but it's not on a supported ROM.
<schreda> does QT come with some opengles view?
<Sam___> hey guys
<brion> are there any docs yet on HTML/JavaScript app system integration interfaces? or at least how to package up a web-based app to have a launcher icon?
<Sam___> can someone help meplease?
<matthewsm> It is right there on that page under the yakju
<ali1234> schreda: Qt3D should be available
<RobbyF> yes, but flash that version.
<RobbyF> you have the toro version.
<matthewsm> Ok, I will
<matthewsm> does it matter which version? 4.1.2? 4.2.2?
<RobbyF> whats up Sam___
<RobbyF> matthewsm, nope
<schreda> so opengl
<krabador> hey, what about physical buttons, like home in galaxy s/s2/s3/note/note2/ace/ace2 ?
<matthewsm> RobbyF, got it
<RobbyF> but when you restore back to android you'll need the Toro laterst.
<schreda> is supported instead of subset of opengl -> opengles?
<Sam___> I've done the "phablet-flash" but then it says: error device not found
<matthewsm> Would it be better to wait for toro to be supported?
<Sam___> and there is no device in "adb devices"
<Sam___> why?
<RobbyF> matthewsm, it won't be official supported, I wouldnt' wait
<matthewsm> Are you in fast boot?
<Sam___> yes
<RobbyF> besides it's just a preview.
<wastrel> :[
<matthewsm> I understand
<RobbyF> Sam___, make sure your phone is in dev mode.
<duce> we need samsung galaxy S 1-3 support :)
<matthewsm> and in fastboot?
<dank101> matthewsm, just do it
<RobbyF> duce, it's on it's way unofficially.
<Sam___> dev mode?
<duce> RobbyF, \:D/
<duce> RobbyF, makes me SOOOOO happy
<RobbyF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dank101> duce, wait the S1 international and s3 international are being worked on
<wastrel> \☺ /
<ali1234> dank101: do you know who is working on s1?
<duce> I have a samsung galaxy S 1 (international) phone
<RobbyF> Sam___, you read this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<duce> wow that list has grown :D since early today
<RobbyF> s1 will probably not run very smooth.
<dank101> ali1234, his email is ddalex+ut [at] gmail [dot] com
<RobbyF> my galaxy uses like 600MB of ram.
<matthewsm> dank101, RobbyF, Still same error. My device is not supported o.O
<schreda> are there plain c libs available for touch events?
<duce> ReWired, why not?
<dank101> matthewsm, toro?
<matthewsm> yes
<ali1234> dank101: is he xda-developers?
<dank101> ali1234, idk
<RobbyF> probably manually flash then.
<duce> RobbyF,  why not?
<krabador> hey, what about physical buttons, like home in galaxy s/s2/s3/note/note2/ace/ace2 ?
<rohan32> has anyone successfully build for a device that uses a custom RIL class in their device tree?
<matthewsm> hmm
<ali1234> krabador: u don't need them
<ali1234> krabador: use gestures :P
<rohan32> I'm having some issue with the buildsystem not being able to find it
<RobbyF> duce, hardly enough ram. system is a pig.
<dank101> matthewsm, use TWRP recovery to manually flash the zips
<Sam___> do you mean the developer options thing? activating the debugging mode?
<RobbyF> yes
<krabador> ali1234, really??? great, and they works good enough?
<duce> :(
<schreda> does freeglut also wor to create an content on ubuntu mobile?
<matthewsm> ok, I will
<matthewsm> thanks
<rohan32> I'm having an issue with the buildsystem not being able to find the RIL class in my device tree... if anyone cares to help, please see this build error:
<rohan32> http://pastebin.com/i1KjP01v
<ali1234> krabador: that's a matter of opinion, but it is designed for devices with no bttons at all, except power
<rsalveti> ali1234: did it work for you?
<rohan32> My device provides libril from the device tree, but for some reason it isn't able to find that
<krabador> ali1234, it seems the power don't works yet on galaxy nexus
<rohan32> I've tried using CM's hardware/ril directly without the one change the Ubuntu Touch team made to that repo, and still its a no go
<krabador> ali1234, i've fear in a possible galaxy s2 porting (that i'm really waiting for )
<ali1234> rohan32: i had loads of build errors like that
<ali1234> well, two
<rohan32> did you manage to fix it?
<ali1234> rohan32: basically loads of stuff removed from CM to make it smaller
<ali1234> your device has dependency on something that was removed
<krabador> then, somebody thinks to port ubuntu touch on galaxy s2?
<Sam___> where do I get the "Ubuntu Nexus7 Installer"?
<rohan32> yeah
<ali1234> you must find and remove this dependency, preferably without breaking the code
<rohan32> yes, i know haha, just wondering what the dependency was ;)
<ali1234> basically, grep for the missing thing to find what is pulling it is
<Sam___> I've done it with an instruction which uses that one
<rohan32> already did
<rohan32> seems like most of it is from hardware/ril
<ali1234> it's going to be something in one of the repos you added
<ali1234> beyond that i don't know
<matthewsm> dank101, What would happen if I installed the toro 4.1.1 (JRO03O) image?
<Sam___> they said I can just type it in the dash on the Ubuntu PC..but there is nothing
<dank101> matthewsm, it doesn't matter
<matthewsm> got it
<dank101> matthewsm, Use CWM to flash the files
<matthewsm> just installed twrp
<matthewsm> now I need CWM!?
<rohan32> by the way, how do i get added to the device porting page on the wiki?
<rohan32> a friend of mine was added today on his wip rom :)
<rohan32> though his port isn't booting yet
<RobbyF> rohan32, on that page there is a submission link or email.
<dank101> matt CWM or TWRP XD
<schreda> anyway thanks for talking regards
<wgrant> rohan32: You can add yourself to the WIP section of that page yourself
<hourd> has anyone managed to dual boot android and ubuntu touch?
<dank101> hourd: yes
<dank101> some guys on XDA
<dank101> nexus7 only
<hourd> thats what i want it for :)
<wgrant> The MultiROM guy had a version that works with Ubuntu Touch just a few hours after the previous was released
<dank101> Yeah
<hourd> the v8?
<dank101> yeah
<dank101> latest
<hourd> hmmmm, i have that and couldnt seem to get it to work
<turizm> asl
<dank101> change atleast now to LINUX
<turizm> GNU/Linux
<RobbyF> 54/M/Your driveway
<dank101> use android as the ROM
<hourd> dank101: just a stock android?
<dank101> if it's BLSOD (black screen of death) there is a fi
<dank101> *fix
<dank101> CM10.1
<turizm> I successfully ported ubuntu touch to the nokia 3310. thank you canonical
<dank101> :O
#ubuntu-phone 2013-02-23
<_5m0k3> mesq: Side stage on Nexus 7: https://plus.google.com/u/0/110587021591787005452/posts/HABB6LDYve3  Any tips for getting into landscape?
<RobbyF> lol
<Namidairo> sensors are whacked on the nexus 7 atm
<dank101> yeah
<lilstevie> oh shit it is a Namidairo
<lilstevie> everyone hide
<Namidairo> oh shit its you
<Namidairo> planning any ports?
 * Xavierdarkness waves to lilstevie 
 * dank101 waiting for i9300 port to port to SGS3 d2att
<Namidairo> i don't know why you would wait
<lilstevie> Namidairo, nope, not featured enough yet
<lilstevie> Xavierdarkness, hey
<Namidairo> they were using the tf101 in dev then dropped it
<Namidairo> lol
<hellmonger> hai evryone :)
<RobbyF> Hi.
<hellmonger> got a litle project going here an i think i hit a wall
<AndChat|303536> morning everybody
<hellmonger> morning lol
<hellmonger> root@localhost:/# airmon-ng start wlan0   Found 3 processes that could cause trouble. If airodump-ng, aireplay-ng or airtun-ng stops working after a short period of time, you may want to kill (some of) them!  PID     Name 801     NetworkManager 813     wpa_supplicant 870     dhclient Process with PID 870 (dhclient) is running on interface wlan0   Interface       Chipset         Driver  wlan0           Unknown         wcnss_wl
<RobbyF> lol.
<hellmonger> any one what the mount points should be?
<hellmonger> vas is dis?
<matthewsm> RobbyF, I installed TWRP how do I flash the zip?
<rohan32> wgrant, how can i add myself to the WIP section?
<rohan32> i can't seem to find the link
<hellmonger> matthewsm do you have a linux box?
<rohan32> derp
<hellmonger> ?
<rohan32> nevermind wgrant lol
<wgrant> rohan32: You need to log into the wiki and then you can edit the page
<rohan32> yeah
<wgrant> :)
<rohan32> i missed the link at the top haha
<rohan32> thanks
<matthewsm> im using linux, yes
<matthewsm> I need to flash this? grouper.zip and phablet-armhf.zip
<ali1234> flash completed, rebooting.....
<|aways|> ali1234: on SGS ?
<ali1234> yes
<AndChat|303536> I use phablet-flash -b to flash all image
<wastrel> can I run touch os in a VM
<darthmuffins> wastrel: i'm working on it :)
<wastrel> ah darthmuffins there you are ♥
<matthewsm> hellmonger, how can I flash it manually using twrp?
<darthmuffins> working hard AND hardly working ;-)
<AndChat|303536> test string
<dank101> How fucking long does it take login to Ubuntu wiki
<AlanBell> !language | dank101
<ubot5> dank101: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<AlanBell> quite a long time
<dank101> sorry
<dank101> how many minutes
<dank101> XD
<AlanBell> it depends, it kind of keeps you logged on for ages so you don't have to repeatedly do it
<AlanBell> I think all this touch activity is giving the wiki a sound kicking today
<krabador> then, somebody thinks to port ubuntu touch on galaxy s2?
<krabador> ( :D )
<AlanBell> 66,333 hits on the install page today
<AlanBell> krabador: yeah, I would like the S2 as well
<tdsnave> Has anybody had trouble restoring to android?
<krabador> AlanBell, great, i'm really waiting for
<krabador> tdsnave, what's your trouble?
<tdsnave> Well, adb doesn't detect my nexus 7, for some reason
<krabador> tdsnave, can't you access to nexus 7 on recovery'
<krabador> ?
<tdsnave> I have CWM (just in case that makes a difference) and adb doesn't work either when I'm booted into ubuntu or in recovery.
<tdsnave> It's strange
<hellmonger> matthewsm i dint do it that way.... it complicatred
<krabador> tdsnave, what's os you're using'
<tdsnave> Did you use fastboot? That doesn't detect it, either.
<|aways|> ali1234: its work ?
<ali1234> no.
<tdsnave> Ubuntu
<|aways|> bad.
<krabador> tdsnave, then i think you must add the device on udev
<tdsnave> Oh. Do you have a link to a tut or should I google?
<krabador> tdsnave, yes, wait a moment
<tdsnave> Thanks
<ali1234> rsalveti: chroot: can't execute '/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<ali1234> but the file definitely exists
<krabador> tdsnave, https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Firefox_OS/Firefox_OS_build_prerequisites#Configure_the_udev_rule_for_your_phone
<rsalveti> ali1234: did you added the kernel config files available at the wiki?
<ali1234> rsalveti: yes
<rsalveti> what is the kernel version for your device?
<ali1234> i think i did anyway
<rsalveti> ali1234: see if you have /proc/config.gz
<krabador> tdsnave, but i suggest you to run the recovery, wipe the phone, then flash the android image
<ali1234> i just added them to the end of kernel config... ah good plan
<matthewsm> How would you go about flashing Ubuntu Touch to the unsupported Verizon Galaxy Nexus?
<dank101> matthewsm, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38294870
<krabador> tdsnave, it's the easiest way to reinstall android
<rsalveti> ali1234: you need to check if they were defined before or not
<ali1234> # Linux/arm 3.0.63 Kernel Configuration
<rsalveti> if yes, remove the old definition
<dank101> any more ports?
<rsalveti> ali1234: paste me your config using paste.ubuntu.com
<tdsnave> krabador, thanks! I'll give it a try!
<rsalveti> ali1234: see if you have /proc/config.gz
<rsalveti> and get me that
<ali1234> # Linux/arm 3.0.63 Kernel Configuration
<ali1234> oops
<ali1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5556710/
<krabador> tdsnave, or you can turn on your nexus 7 on download mode, then flash the android image
<davidjfulde> greetings all
<Lloir> greetings earthling
<dank101> greetings men
<Hairo> hola
<tdsnave> krabador, how do I do that?
<Hairo> hi
<ali1234> rsalveti: CONFIG_FANOTIFY_ACCESS_PERMISSIONS is missing (neither enable nor disable)
<ali1234> all others check out
<rsalveti> ali1234: that's ok
<rsalveti> ali1234: which device are you trying to enable?
<ali1234> rsalveti: galaxysmtd
<ali1234> = galaxy S1 international
<ali1234> = gt-i9000
<ali1234> it's exynos3, cortex a8, 512MB
<ali1234> i know that's limited ram but it should be able to manage at least bash...
<rsalveti> yeah,
<Hairo> it's possible to port to a cm7.2 device?? or it's only for cm10.1
<rsalveti> it's doable
<rsalveti> Hairo: not sure, might be
<rsalveti> just need way more effort :-)
<rsalveti> ali1234: what happens with just ubuntu_chroot?
<Hairo> yeah, i'm thinking about hwa
<rsalveti> think you tried that with ubuntu_chroot shell
<rsalveti> ali1234: let me compare your config
<rsalveti> ali1234: how did you get this config, via /proc/config.gz?
<ali1234> rsalveti: yes
<rsalveti> cool
<chris062689> Just installed Ubuntu phone on my Maguro device, but it seems frozen?  Stuck at the lock screen where it says 14 tweets recieved even though this is my first time booting the device?  o_O
<chris062689> Interacting via touch doesn't seem to do anything.
<ali1234> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5556724/
<krabador> tdsnave, both vol. keys + power on
<rsalveti> ali1234: the first commands shouldn't fail
<tdsnave> krabador, it's not showing up in lsusb. Is that a problem...?
<ali1234> chris062689: you need to swipe all over
<ali1234> chris062689: from one of the edges, to unlock
<chris062689> Trust me, I tried, appeared device was frozen, going to reboot it.
<ali1234> rsalveti: i;ve run it a couple of times already
<ali1234> if that makes a difference
<rsalveti> ali1234: right, nops
<rsalveti> ali1234: try running the commands by hand
<rsalveti> ali1234: first reboot
<chris062689> Oh.
<chris062689> There it goes.
<chris062689> Interesting.
<ali1234> chris062689: swipe worked?
<rsalveti> ali1234: then with mount see if anything is mounted there at /data/ubuntu/*
<chris062689> Yes, was a little unintuitive though.
<krabador> tdsnave, it's not properly a good thing. do you tried to reboot the nexus 7?
<tdsnave> krabador, Yeah, several times
<rsalveti> ali1234: you should be able to call mount -o bind /dev/ /data/ubuntu/dev
<ali1234> a few things mounted...
<rsalveti> ali1234: check /system/bin/ubuntu_chroot
<krabador> tdsnave,  now you've ubuntu touch?
<rsalveti> ali1234: give the output of mount
<thlscosta> Hello every body
<ali1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5556734/
<chris062689> Uhm... am I supposed to have all of these fake notifications?
<thlscosta> Anybody from Brazil?
<chris062689> I assume real ones will show up?
<ali1234> chris062689: yes
<ali1234> chris062689: no
<Lloir> anyone come across this? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=aGitU085
<tdsnave> krabador, Yes. It doesn't matter whether I'm booted into ubuntu touch or in recovery
<tdsnave> krabador, I'm going to try another usb cable, just in case
<_5m0k3> If I implement a mainview within an item, the toolbar works.  If the mainview is my root (as the documentation suggests is ideal), the toolbar does not work.  Any tips?
<krabador> tdsnave, yes, before the try of another cable, try lsusb on download mode, turning on the nexus with vol+ vol- and power button pressed
<rsalveti> ali1234: weird, you have a few but not all
<rsalveti> ali1234: try mount -o bind /dev/ /data/ubuntu/dev by hand
<ali1234> mount: No such file or directory
<ali1234> well /dev exists...
<ali1234> /data/ubuntu/dev does not
<rsalveti>  /system/bin/mount -o bind /dev/ /data/ubuntu/dev by hand
<tdsnave> krabador, I have tried that. Still nothing. Trying the new cable, now.
<krabador> tdsnave, ok
<rsalveti> ali1234: try  /system/bin/mount -o bind /dev/ /data/ubuntu/dev
<rsalveti> see if you have /system/bin/mount
<ali1234> rsalveti: not gonna work
<rsalveti> and call mount only to see
<tdsnave> krabador, This is the same cable I used earlier today to flash Ubuntu Touch, so this is known to be a good cable.
<ali1234> /data/ubuntu/dev does not exist
<ali1234> mount works fine
<rsalveti> ali1234: what?
<rsalveti> ali1234: did you flash the ubuntu zip file?
<ali1234> rsalveti: i know rite?
<rsalveti> with recovery
<ali1234> rsalveti: yes
<ali1234> well to be honest no
<ali1234> i flashed it with CWM
<tdsnave> krabador, I got it in lsusb!! :D
<rsalveti> yeah, the same, should work
<krabador> tdsnave, hahhahhaha!!!! :D
<rsalveti> ali1234: do you have all the files at /data/ubuntu/ ?
<ali1234> i don't know about "all"
<rsalveti> might be missing some other stuff
<ali1234> i have "some"
<ali1234> i have 400mb free
<rsalveti> that's probably the issue
<krabador> tdsnave, burn the old cable
<ali1234> does it unzip and then untar by any chance?
<rsalveti> ali1234: it needs something around 2gb
<ali1234> is that why the casper stuff?
<tdsnave> krabador, hahahaha I will, trust me. I've had troubles with it before, now that I think of it.
<ali1234> can i just unpack it manually?
<rsalveti> you could format /data at recovery, and then copy the ubuntu zip again and flash
<ali1234> i have 4GB sd card in here
<ali1234> and 16GB sd internal
<rsalveti> ali1234: is /data your sdcard?
<ali1234> no
<rsalveti> it should be internal
<krabador> tdsnave, good flash then
<ali1234> /storage/sdcard0 and /storage/sdcard1
<rsalveti> ali1234: so, copy whatever files you need as backup, and format /data at recovery
<tdsnave> Ok, I just did ./flash-all.sh and it's working.
<rsalveti> then try flashing the ubuntu part again
<jrgifford> so i flashed my nexus 7, it reported it was successful, but now it just has a black screen on boot.
<krabador> tdsnave, what you think about ubuntu touch, today?
<ali1234> rsalveti: /data is only 1.5GB
<jrgifford> should i reflash stock android, and then try again?
<rsalveti> ali1234: wtf
<rsalveti> ali1234: where is the rest there?
<tdsnave> krabador, I absolutely loved it. I can't wait until the core apps get developed, and it can become my daily driver. I can't begin to tell you how excited I am about this. Do you work for Canonical?
<ali1234> rsalveti: /system /vendor etc
<jrgifford> i see someone else had a similar problem. - http://askubuntu.com/questions/259483/ubuntu-touch-for-nexus-7-installation-issue
<rsalveti> ali1234: but you have 16bg as internal
<rsalveti> the default partition map must be weird with this device
<krabador> tdsnave, not, i'm only an old time ubuntu user
<ali1234> rsalveti: no, that is sd card
<rsalveti> in general /data is part of the internal, and a big one
<ali1234> rsalveti: internal is only 2GB on this phone
<rsalveti> ali1234: you said 16gb :-)
<tdsnave> krabador, Ok, then, sounds good. Thank you so much for the assistance! Have you been able to try it, yourself?
<ali1234> rsalveti: yes, 16GB internal sdcard
<ali1234> and 4GB external (removable) sdcard
<ali1234> and 2GB NAND
<krabador> tdsnave, an old time ubuntu user that really hope that Canonical will support Samsung Exynos cpu OFFICIALLY :D
<rsalveti> ali1234: right, we don't want nand
<rsalveti> guess /data is nand in your case
<ali1234> yes
<dank101> dddaaaa
<rsalveti> which is weird, but anyway
<ali1234> so i have to mess with fstab to move data on to sdcard?
<tdsnave> krabador, haha :D Best of luck to you!
<krabador> tdsnave, i haven't a nexus device, i'm porting it for samsung galaxy s2
<rsalveti> ali1234: where is the rest of the 16gb stuff at your android side?
<ali1234> rsalveti: currently not mounted
<rsalveti> ali1234: not necessarily, we can put the ubuntu part somewhere else
<ali1234> normally it would appear at /storage/sdcard0
<krabador> tdsnave, but for now, i can't expet so much from the porting, because the exynos support on cm 10.1
<krabador> tdsnave, really happy for your experience.
<rsalveti> ali1234: do you have a /fstab.* ?
<tdsnave> krabador, Excellent! Good luck! I love to hear of people porting things themselves. If I wasn't so busy with school, I'd be helping as much as I could with any of this
<ali1234> i edited one in the build, yes
<ali1234> the nosuid thing
<rsalveti> ali1234: right, so you should have at /fstab.* or similar at the android side
<tdsnave> krabador, Yeah, me too. It's really nice. It's just, as canonical said, not exactly ready, yet.
<rsalveti> we can try to get your internal sdcard mounted somewhere
<rsalveti> and change /system/bin/ubuntu_chroot to use the new path
<ali1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5556763/
<ali1234> ^ that's from build
<tdsnave> krabador, as soon as I can, I'll probably switch to Ubuntu Touch permanently.
<ali1234> wait...
<rsalveti> wtf, it uses lvm
<krabador> tdsnave, hahhaah!!! great. you really liked then :D
<tdsnave> krabador, yes, absolutely! I hope you get to try it out soon!
<rsalveti> tdsnave: we're improving it everyday, I'm also trying to use as my main phone :-)
<ali1234> rsalveti: yeah it's weird samsung stuff :)
<ali1234> let me just check something
<rsalveti> ali1234: ok
<thlscosta> Alguem aqui fala portugues
<rsalveti> thlscosta: yup
<rsalveti> ali1234: but my suggestion would be to get this internal sdcard partition mounted somewhere
<rsalveti> and use that at /system/bin/ubuntu_chroot you know?
<rsalveti> that should get you going
<krabador> tdsnave, i'm the type of user without the absolute need of a market full of shitty millions of apps
<ali1234> nope, removed external sd card, it doesnt have "data" contents
<ali1234> so it must be in nand
<tdsnave> rsalveti, I have an LG Revolution, and would love to see it on there, as well
<thlscosta> Preciso so de uma informaçao
<rsalveti> ali1234: yeah
<thlscosta> quando vai estar disponivel o Ubuntu para Galaxy Nexus
<rsalveti> tdsnave: cool
<sidnei> thlscosta: ja esta :)
<ali1234> rsalveti: what if i unzip the zip to sdcard, then mouse it, and untar to /data? there should be enough room
<thlscosta> Ondo eu pego
<tdsnave> krabador, I'm exactly the same way. There are a few apps I like, but I don't use too many. And there will eventually be a lot available for Touch, anyway.
<ali1234> *mount
<sidnei> thlscosta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<krabador> tdsnave, if ubuntu touch, in the preview too, goes on the web without problem, do calls and sms, it's good enough, for my daily
<tdsnave> rsalveti, you said "we," do you work for Canonical?
<rsalveti> ali1234: probably not, you should get your internal stuff mounted somwhere
<thlscosta> Install I know.
<krabador> tdsnave, yes, it will be very easy to build for
<rsalveti> tdsnave: yup
<tdsnave> krabador, that's pretty much all I need on my phone, too
<rsalveti> but the community is doing an incredible work adding new apps and devices
<rsalveti> which is awesome
<thlscosta> Essa já é a versão final?
<sidnei> tdsnave: rsalveti is one of the unsung core arm hackers
<onlychevys> I have been downloading for 8 hours now, maybe by 24 or so hours it will be done?
<krabador> where i can look changelogs?
<tdsnave> rsalveti, great! I wanted to pass along the message to someone in the company that I absolutely love the direction you guys are taking this.
<ali1234> rsalveti: that means i'll have to change fstab and rebuild tho right? or i can just modify it directly in system?
<rsalveti> sidnei: hey!
<ali1234> but more important, how do i get recovery to install to sdcard?
<rsalveti> tdsnave: yeah, it's awesome
<tdsnave> sidnei, cool, thanks for the info!
<rsalveti> ali1234: we can do that later
<rsalveti> ali1234: it's easy
<rsalveti> but lets first get your stuff mounted correctly
<rsalveti> ali1234: you probably need to rebuild and reflash as I believe the fstab is part of the boot image
<Xavierdarkness> Lloir: well played good sir
<tdsnave> rsalveti, I will admit, at first I wasn't a huge fan of Unity, but the last Ubuntu release really won me over. I even got my dad to install it on his laptop that he got when he replaced his work laptop, and he loves it, too.
<Lloir> ty Xavierdarkness
<sidnei> thlscosta: tem bastante informacao ai nessa pagina, mas a maioria dos aplicativos ainda eh meio demo. da pra fazer ligacao e mandar sms, dados so via wifi, e a camera funciona o resto eh bem alfa
<Lloir> :>
<rsalveti> tdsnave: \o/ :-)
<tdsnave> rsalveti, and I'm really excited at the excellent way that the ubuntu phone and tablet versions of Touch pair with the full Unity interface
<rsalveti> yeah, I love it
<thlscosta> a tá, entendi por que não funcionou direito. Outra coisa. Quando vai sair a versão final
<thlscosta> ????
<matthewsm> dank101, thanks. I will attempt to flash it lol
<dank101> ok XD
<thlscosta> <sidnei>...
<sidnei> thlscosta: em outubro ja eh pra estar bem encaminhado, mas acredito que abril do ano que vem pra estar 100%. depende muito das contribuicoes da comunidade.
<thlscosta> sidnei: Ok tks for your help!!!
<thlscosta> sidnei: You speak from TupiniquisEARTH?
<mramos1004> Hi, how do we clear all existing data? or is this really designed to not be usable like a daily driver?
<ali1234> rsalveti: i can see the devices but it won't let me mount them
<sidnei> thlscosta: yup, and rsalveti is brazilian too, one of the core contributors of the project. im just lurking and singing praises.
<mramos1004> Hi, how do we clear all existing data? or is this really designed to not be usable like a daily driver?
<ali1234> /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 etc
<sidnei> (until my nexus arrives)
<varuna> Hi, how can I get the ipaddress of the phone ("ipaddr show wlan0" says ipaddr not found)?
<gizmo_> varuna: ifconfig -a
<gizmo_> (sudo)
<varuna> gizmo: it says ifconfig not found
<gizmo_> put sudo in front
<jrgifford> gizmo_: so i'm guessing from that you can get to a terminal on the phone?
<varuna> gizmo: Thanks it worked.
<rsalveti> ali1234: what happens when you try to mount by hand?
<rsalveti> adb root
<rsalveti> adb remount
<rsalveti> adb shell
<rsalveti> and try to mount the stuff
<ali1234> rsalveti: it just spits out the mount syntax at me
<rsalveti> maybe there's no filessytem there
<ali1234> well there was before
<rsalveti> there might be a recovery.fstab as well
<rsalveti> that might help identifying it
<ali1234> the sdcard does not contain anything rom related at all
<rsalveti> that's fine
<ali1234> it doesn't even get wiped when you reflash or do a factory reset
<tdsnave> does anybody know if they're working on landscape mode on the nexus 7?
<ali1234> the fstab on phone is same as from build system
<tdsnave> krabador, I'm completely up and running with android again. Thanks!
<krabador> tdsnave, great :D
<ali1234> rsalveti: ah found it!
<ali1234> rsalveti: it's mounted at /datadata
<ali1234> though for some reason /datadata              422M    86.1M   335.9M   4096
<rsalveti> ali1234: cool
<ali1234> grrrr
<rsalveti> hm, still not that
<jrgifford> how long does it normally take to boot on the n7?
<jrgifford> just sitting there. for about 4 minutes now.
<dank101> hey
<ProGEEK> how am i still syncing this repo
<ProGEEK> i mean, wow
<weisso5> jrgifford, it could be stuck, run $ adb logcat to see what's going on
<ali1234> rsalveti: can i go to recovery and then use adb?
<ali1234> er, adb shell that is
<jrgifford> oh, it just started moving on the progress bar.
<tdsnave> ali1234, I've had trouble with adb in recovery. That wouldn't work for me. fastboot worked out a little better
<jrgifford> weisso5: returns "/sbin/sh: exec: line 1: logcat: not found" when i run that (12.10 32)
<ali1234> no fastboot for samsung
<ali1234> woah recovery has ubuntu logo now
<dank101> i know
<dank101> XD
<tdsnave> ali1234, oh wow that sucks
<ali1234> ok i'm in shell in recovery
<ali1234> /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 on /sdcard type vfat
<gizmo_> jrgifford: i've not been able to start a terminal on the device itself yet (or any other x application for that matter), but it is surely possible to install the open ssh server and then ssh into the n7
<ali1234> /dev/block/mmcblk0p1     13.4G      1.4G     12.0G  10% /sdcard
<krabador> ali1234, no fastboot for other samsung than gnex?
<ali1234> krabador: so i heard
<krabador> ali1234, really great
<ali1234> since i'm in recovery i will try formatting /data and reflash ubuntu-chroot
<jrgifford> gizmo_: ah, ok.
<gizmo_> jrgifford: actually i just did exactly that. works quite well
<ali1234> i;m watching /data get filled on adb shell :)
<matthewsm> Ok, Somehow I wiped my phone of any Operating System. lol How can I put an OS on my phone to be flashed?
<jazzyjames> greetings
<juicyjones> matthewsm can you get to the bootloader?
<matthewsm> im in twrp
<juicyjones> go to the boot loader and use fast boot to flash like normal
<matthewsm> bootloader is fastboot?
<juicyjones> matthewsm you use fastboot to flash things while the phone is in the bootoader
<matthewsm> oooh ok
<juicyjones> matthewsm so to begin, get in there, and just use flash-all
<matthewsm> from ubuntu?
<krabador> matthewsm, not, bootloader isn't fastboot
<matthewsm> hmmm, Let's say I don't have Android installed, just my bootloader and twrp. How do I install CM 10?
<matthewsm> I have the cm10 zip file
<matthewsm> but I can't get it onto my phone o.o
<matthewsm> Galaxy Nexus Toolkit?
<juicyjones> matthewsm all you need is fast boot and adb
<nikitis> Hello, i recently installed ubuntu onto my nexus 7, but i'm wanting to put android back on, however there is no flash-all.sh file as requested in the instructions
<matthewsm> Where is fast boot?
<chilicuil> hi, good day, does anyone know if I can run the tablet interface on a 'normal' machine?, x86|amd64 with touchscreen ?
<slangasek> fastboot is available as an Ubuntu package: android-tools-fastboot
<slangasek> chilicuil: there are no builds for this currently
<matthewsm> oh I have that lol
<juicyjones> matthewsm you can get it for mac os x and linux from google here as well. http://code.google.com/p/adb-fastboot-install/
<nikitis> Anyone?
<chilicuil> slangasek: got it, thanks
<juicyjones> nikitis are you sure you have the right image? they all have flash-all.sh or flash-all.bat in them
<nikitis> which img?
<nikitis> I installed it
<nikitis> and it worked
<nikitis> but i see no flash-all.sh
<ali1234> i think it worked this time
<ali1234> i have /dev at least
<ali1234> it went up to 96% usage
<juicyjones> nikitis i'm confused. you didn't use flash-all to install it?
<nikitis> No
<juicyjones> nikitis then you don't need flash-all obviously
<nikitis> i followed instructions
<nikitis> i do to install android back on
<juicyjones> I'm talking about android.
<nikitis> no i have ubuntu installed
<nikitis> trying to put android back on
<juicyjones> all the distress for your n7 have a flash-all.sh or flash-all.bat in them.
<nikitis> distress?
<ali1234> AND IT WORKS
<juicyjones> nikitis step one: download the stock image from google for 4.2.2 for your device. in there you'll find a file called flash-all.sh. run that
<ali1234> 14 TWEETS!!!!!
<RobbyF> your s3?
<ali1234> no, my S1
<RobbyF> aww
<RobbyF> how much ram us used?
<ali1234> Mem:        378096       371100         6996            0        10208
<RobbyF> not bad really
<nikitis> juicyjones: oh okay, i didn't know i had to untar it.  I thought flash-all did all of that for the .tgz file from google
<ali1234> i have 16mb free after buffers
<juicyjones> nikitis aha. ok then. should be easy from here on out
<ali1234> it is pretty smooth though
<RobbyF> using 219/693 on galaxy
<_5m0k3> For those that may not be aware, the new SDK includes some template files for creating apps.  Basically, you need a .desktop file to deploy to your device.  https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg00265.html
<ali1234> this could be usable if memory usage gets cut
<roger_n> Hey guys I just compiled UT for the SGSII Skyrocket I'm sure this has been asked a lot how do I get around my device showing as offline to adb?
<ali1234> rsalveti: it works!!
<rsalveti> ali1234: \o/
<rsalveti> ali1234: what did you do?
<ali1234> roger_n: you need newer adb
<ali1234> rsalveti: format /data and reflash
<juicyjones> roger_n i usually unplug and replug
<ali1234> it went to 96% usage... so it just managed to unpack
<rsalveti> ali1234: awesome
<roger_n> ali1234 its the latest avaiable and I tried plug and unplug and kill and restart server.
<ali1234> roger_n: 1.0.31?
<ali1234> rsalveti: the app shelf thingy is fast at least :)
<nikitis> okay, i run flash-all.sh, but it just sits on waiting for device.
<nikitis> it's in fastboot mode
<rsalveti> ali1234: great! nice work!
<ali1234> if anything this is faster than nexus 7
<matthewsm> juicyjones, I am in the bootloader with my factory image in my downloads folder. what do I type into the terminal?
<ali1234> the UI is all too big for the screen though
<roger_n> ali1234 Android Debug Bridge version 1.0.31
<ali1234> roger_n: i don't know then, sorry
<juicyjones> matthewsm go to the directory with the flash-all.sh file and run that.
<nikitis> matthewsm: tar zxvf <factoryfilename.tgz>
<juicyjones> matthewsm you may have to extract the archive
<matthewsm> oh
<rsalveti> ali1234: there's a way to change that
<nikitis> my device says waiting for device when trying to run flash-all.sh
<ali1234> the camera works :O
<nikitis> what am I doing wrong
<rsalveti> ali1234: \o/
<rsalveti> ali1234: see videos
<rsalveti> ali1234: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Screen_Pixel_Ratio
<rsalveti> ali1234: open  /usr/bin/ubuntu-session
<ali1234> zoom works on camera too :)
<rsalveti> and change the values for GRID_UNIT_PX and QTWEBKIT_DPR
<ali1234> do this on device, yes?
<rsalveti> I used 10 and 1.0 for my galaxy tab 2 7.0
<rsalveti> ali1234: yes, at the ubuntu part
<matthewsm> juicyjones, I ran the file and it was waiting for my device. I am in the bootloader plugged in
<nikitis> anyone know?  Why does it say waiting on device?  When it's plugged in and in fastboot mode?
<nikitis> matthewsm: i'm in the same boat
<EH> Hi all, just curious if it is possible to call out using google voice (via GSM cell) - I have a prepaid number which I don't publish and on android I use the google voice dialer; just use my google voice number for both outbound and inbound calls
<RobbyF> nikitis, there would be tons of help for that in XDA and probably tutorials.
<RobbyF> let me help you look that up
<ali1234> rsalveti: galaxy tab 2 is a huge thing though isn't it?
<matthewsm> well this isnt funy, nikitis
<rsalveti> ali1234: resolution is not that high
<nikitis> it should be on the developer page, but only says to run flash-all.sh
<rsalveti> 1024 x 768 I think
<rsalveti> or similar
<ali1234> this is 480 x 800, 4 inch
<RobbyF> yes that's all you really need to do
<RobbyF> nexus 7 right?
<nikitis> doesn't say how to get flash-all.sh to recognize your ubuntu nexes 7
<rsalveti> ali1234: then use 6 or similar
<matthewsm> while in the bootloader?
<rsalveti> ali1234: give that a try
<ali1234> 6 and 0.6?
<rsalveti> yeah
<nikitis> we're in the bootloader
<nikitis> and it still saying waiting on device
<RobbyF> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1809195
<matthewsm> >:(
<ali1234> does this thing have a better editor than vi?
<RobbyF> vim
<rsalveti> ali1234: not by default, need to get network and install the rest with apt-get
<nikitis> use the toolkit?
<matthewsm> oh -_- I can do it with the galaxy nexus toolkit
<ali1234> vi won't give me edit mode :(
<matthewsm> haha that would be easier
<RobbyF> vim does.
<RobbyF> nano/pico wouldn't
<rsalveti> ali1234: it's kind of a pain
<rsalveti> I should install something better, like nano as default
<nikitis> i don't have the toolkit on linux
<ali1234> osk is too big for screen :(
<ali1234> wifi works though
<nikitis> what other linux options do I have to flash android back on?
<ali1234> how can i bring up wifi from shell?
<rsalveti> ali1234: awesome
<rsalveti> ali1234: there's a script to help
<rsalveti> it might be too big for you
<ali1234> can i sut down ui temporarily from terminal?
<ali1234> *shut
<ali1234> damn this keyboard
<rsalveti> sudo service ubuntu-session stop
<juicyjones> nikitis read this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2160253
<ali1234> hah, it was obvious really :)
<juicyjones> nikitis you can get FASTBOOT and ADB with that link
<rsalveti> ali1234: at the latest phablet-tools package you can find phablet-network-setup
<rsalveti> ali1234: if you're using ubuntu as host, when running this script it'll copy your wireless connection to the phone
<rsalveti> if you're connected via wireless
<ali1234> it spits out egrep usage...
<ali1234> i'm not connected via wireless
<rsalveti> phablet-network-setup -i will set up the network and install openssh-server
<habstinat> Has anyone been able to start a "real" X server with something like Openbox via ssh? I always get "no screens found" upon startx.
<nikitis> juicyjones: i have all that installed on linux, and i'm not installing ubuntu i'm trying to get back to android ...
<rsalveti> or you could set up the network manually
<rsalveti> change the file at your host and push via adb root; adb push file /data/ubuntu/...
<ali1234> what file though?
<ali1234> i'll read script :)
<ali1234> mmmmmm can i push debs with adb and then install with dpkg?
<ali1234> that's going to be easiest i think... just push nano, fix ui
<movabo> hi guys
<movabo> is it possible to run my own apps on the phone atm?
<rsalveti> ali1234: yup
<RobbyF> movabo, probably - I'm not sure how, i've installed putty but not sure how to launch it
<gizmo_> movabo: consoleapps run fine
<movabo> no just console apps..
<movabo> *not
<movabo> i want to run native or even html5 apps :/
<ali1234> rsalveti: um... where does ubuntu keep arm packages?
<rsalveti> ali1234: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
<Wedgie_> Hey, trying to flash a Nexus 7, I'm stuck on pushing the autodeploy.zip file, anyone come across this?
<Alessandro_> same here
<ali1234> rsalveti: tx
<gizmo_> habstinat: not yet. thats what i've tried, too.
<juicyjones> Nikitis that is the page to install the two thing you need to flash android.  Adb and fastboot
<gizmo_> habstinat: but trying to kill the qml-phone-shell brings you to the loginscreen :)
<ali1234> well, installing nano sure is taking a long time...
<ali1234> in fact any kind f disk access seems suspiciously slow
<guilohazen> does anybody know if there is a plan for the Verizon galaxy nexus?
<ali1234> wait
<ali1234> nano isn't responding to enter key
<dank101> use VI
<crypticmofo> hi all
<ali1234> vi doesn;t work either!
<ali1234> doesn't respond to 'i'
<dank101> WTF/
<crypticmofo> ubuntu os for android rocks .. even though the port for cdma won't let me make and recive and text once it will i won't look back
<crypticmofo> the ui is just awesome
<dank101> wrong name
<dank101> this is UBUNTU FOR PHONES
<dank101> sorry caps
<crypticmofo> yea that
<crypticmofo> well it just rocks period
<dank101> ment to use capital
<dank101> yeah doesn't need a name
<dank101> awesome.
<ali1234> hmm i'm dumb
<ali1234> i could have just pulled the file, edited it, and then pushed
<gizmo> chrooting aint exactly "native"
<dank101> good point
<gizmo> so ubuntu for android kind of fits
<EH> have any google voice users tested Ubuntu Phone?
<dank101> we should make a text editor for lazy people
<ali1234> ubuntuappmanager segfaulted when i did "sudo shutdown -r now"
<ali1234> it's rebooting though
<dank101> bugs...
<habstinat> gizmo: Odd; when I try to kill that it just restarts itself.
<gizmo> habstinat: yes it does
<gizmo> nasty little thing
<dank101> herpyderpderp
<jreiners> hey room
<rsalveti> ali1234: check your TERM
<rsalveti> set export TERM=xterm
<rsalveti> see if it hels
<rsalveti> helps
<dank101> is there a on device terminal emu now?
<rsalveti> ali1234: this segfault is a known issue
<dank101> we know
<ali1234> rsalveti: i pushed back edited ubuntu-session and now it won't start
<rsalveti> ali1234: permission issue
<ali1234> correct :)
<dank101> Set perms rw-r-r
<rsalveti> yeah
<dank101> 644
<rsalveti> needs to have +x
<ali1234> rwx-r-r
<rsalveti> 755
<joao> hi, is there no work around to install ubuntu touch on nexus 7 3g? it says that tilapia version is not supported.
<ali1234> shouldn't "service start" complain or something?
<dank101> or 4755 for Set UID bit
<dank101> Joao not supported
<habstinat> What is the $DISPLAY variable that needs to be set to run something on the main screen? (Ask if I'm not making myself clear)
<joao> dank101 do you have any information regarding when it will be supported?
<dank101> joao nope
<joao> dank101 ok thanks, seems like im out of luck :)
<habstinat> gizmo: You can do "service ubuntu-session stop" to get a black screen :P
<gizmo> habstinat: uuh, splendid! :D
<Nikez> finally... got it to work on desire
<Nikez> (more or less)
<ali1234> rsalveti: ubuntu-session only writes to .bashrc if the settings don't already exist?
<ali1234> thus editing it after first boot does nothing?
<dank101> nikez pics?
<gizmo> habstinat: can you then start openbox or something?
<dmj_web> mhall119: you mentioned some issues with raring and the sdk?
<rsalveti> ali1234: that's right
<habstinat> gizmo: Not yet but I have some ideas; I think adding the 10-monitor.conf file from <https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Getting_started> should work but I'm not sure of the equivalent X configuration location for Ubuntu/Debian
<gizmo> habstinat: truth be told, i was quite happy with the pre "touch" release of ubuntu for the nexus7 until the touchscreen input went mad and did random clicks. lxde on the nexus7 was quite nice a couple of month ago. i'd love to have something similar again.
<dmj_web> anyone using the sdk on 13.04?
<dank101> nope.avi
<habstinat> gizmo: It might just be that we're not explicitly stating that we want to use the vesa driver; if we say so in that file it won't attempt to use hardware accelerated graphics and fail.
<ali1234> rsalveti: ok i edited .bashrc *and* uuntu-session and it hasn't affected UI size at all...
<ali1234> with the UI so big all the gesture regions overlap and eveything you do also triggers three other things
<ali1234> it's quite bad :)
<ali1234> but it does all the things really fast, which is good
<juicyjones> ali1234 it is quite bad interactive design.
<ali1234> juicyjones: this is specific problem to my device which has low resolution
<juicyjones> i was attacked for saying so on XDA. there's plenty of time to improve it of course, but a few core concepts are not going to work.
<juicyjones> mine is 720p and it is flawed
<ali1234> i have to agree broadly
<ali1234> but w/e
<ali1234> it's much worse for me
<ali1234> because eg opening the hud also triggers the stuff at the top
<juicyjones> adopting android and iPhone's web apps directly interfere with the interface because swiping requires a contact area at the edges of the phone, where a lot of controls are placed on webkit html apps
<juicyjones> so you mess with buttons and accidentally trigger system os swipes trying to hit a button. a lot
<ali1234> yep, noticed that too
<juicyjones> the notification and settings controls are a merry-go-round of confusion
<ali1234> i was trying to swipe through photos on another device that works properly, and i kept going to another app by accident
<juicyjones> exactly
<ali1234> quite frustrating
<ali1234> and "back" is well hidden
<crypticmofo> yea
<crypticmofo> well its a new thing we wil have to get used to it
<crypticmofo> i think ubuntu for phones is going to rocks
<ali1234> well that's the brilliant thing
<crypticmofo> it will be my main os i can see it already
<ali1234> we don't have to get used to it
<juicyjones> requires too much precision from the user to be practical.
<crypticmofo> umm
<gizmo> what i don't get is why ubuntu touch has an itemized list of apps on the left side, then an itemized list o apps on the "desktop/wallpaper" and an swipeable list of running apps on the right side.. thats a _lot_ of places for basically the same thing.
<gizmo> keep it simple
<ali1234> throw stuff at the wall and see what sticks?
<gizmo> that aint simple
<juicyjones> and no sense of context while swiping from the right
<gizmo> it just looks cool
<ali1234> honestly i think this release is more about "look, it can run on ANY android phone"
<ali1234> and it really can as well
<crypticmofo> yea it looks nice on my d2vzw just can't wait till stuff starts working
<juicyjones> they need to sit down and have a tough love meeting about the gestures and such. IMHO
<RobbyF> keep talking, I'm bored.
<rsalveti> ali1234: that's weird, that settings should set that for shell
<dmj_web_> anyone running the sdk on 13.04?
<rsalveti> ali1234: can you paste your /usr/bin/ubuntu-session for me?
<sfrique> Hello folks
<ali1234> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5556974/
<denSMSgt> LOL on 'merry-go-round of confusion'!  sums it up pretty well!
<sfrique> does anyone here is woring on SGS I ?
<ali1234> rsalveti: wait now i see i edited the wrong line
<juicyjones> denSMSgt heh
<rsalveti> ali1234: you also need to change the export lines
<ali1234> rsalveti: yep, noticed &
<ali1234> as i psted
<ali1234> sfrique: yes i have it running on international version
<ali1234> rsalveti: lol now it's TINY
<dank101> Yo
<dank101> im back
<rsalveti> ali1234: cool, now just look for the values that work best for you
<ali1234> seems like gestures are busted now too
<ali1234> it's not crashed though, i can see the indicators bleeping
<dank101> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices bottom of the list
<dank101> click on the lauchpad acc
<sfrique> ali1234, can you help me to get it worning on the B version?
<ali1234> sfrique: maybe, i don't really know what i am doing
<sfrique> ali1234, lol
<dank101> what are you doing to break this
<sfrique> ali1234, anyway, did i am syncing the git right now
<dank101> XD
<ali1234> sfrique: sync takes ages. it's 16GB
<ali1234> suggest doing it over night
<sfrique> well
<sfrique> guess i have to change partitions lol
<sfrique> the one i am sync only have 10 free
<ali1234> yup
<ali1234> i deleted a bunch of old ubuntu isos to make room :)
<ali1234> you'll need another few B to build as well
<ali1234> 20GB after build
<dank101> i got 512 gigs left
<dank101> xDDDD
<sfrique> changed to my Raid5 device lol
<sfrique> ali1234, i don't know much of git or android
<ali1234> sfrique: you don't need to
<sfrique> good
<ali1234> i never used cyanogenmod before today
<sfrique> i know the principles
<habstinat> What exactly /is/ qml-phone-shell? Is it just a modified X binary?
<ali1234> habstinat: no, it's a qml application
<ali1234> there is no X
<sfrique> ali1234, so tell me
<dank101> we need more info
<habstinat> ali1234: But it also handles the display drivers?
<dank101> we should ask canonical for more info
<ali1234> habstinat: no, not at all
<sfrique> what the wiki says i have to update on my manifest.xml ? I did not find any thing close enough
<ali1234> habstinat: it just draws the UI
<ali1234> sfrique: after you sync the repo you will get a folder called .repo
<habstinat> ali1234: So what package does that then? Has anyone successfully got X running (even if it's via Vesa or whatever) on Ubuntu Touch?
<ali1234> manifest.xml is in there
<sfrique> i saw it
<sfrique> but what to edit in it
<ali1234> habstinat: no, nobody got X running. display is handled by android surface flinger
<_5m0k3> Need to set system time?  Simple, just do dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<ali1234> sfrique: you add repositories needed by your device
<ali1234> sfrique: look at last lines in that file
<ali1234> you add lines similar to those
<sfrique> let me see
<sfrique> the lines is like this
<sfrique>   <project path="kernel/asus/grouper" name="CyanogenMod/android_kernel_asus_grouper" />
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> find your device on cyanogen wiki
<ali1234> and link it here
<sfrique> already did
<sfrique> ali1234, http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Galaxysbmtd_Info
<ali1234> so there's two git repos on that page. first one: http://www.github.com/cyanogenmod/android_device_samsung_galaxysbmtd
<sfrique> yes, but i mean, i cant figrueout how to add the line on my manifest
<sfrique> cause i dont see any git repo
<ali1234> this becomes <project path="device/samsung/galaxysbmtd" name="CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_galaxysbmtd" remote="github" revision="refs/head/cm-10.1">
<rsalveti> ali1234: how is it working at your device?
<ali1234> sorry <project path="device/samsung/galaxysbmtd" name="CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_galaxysbmtd" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1">
<ali1234> sfrique: the other one follows similar pattern
<sfrique> i see
<ali1234> rsalveti: the QML is smoooooth
<rsalveti> ali1234: \o/
<ali1234> stuff takes a while to load though, not enough ram
<ali1234> it seems to run slower the smaller the font is
<ali1234> or DPI sorry
<ali1234> i guess more on screen
<ali1234> sfrique: you also need to add some other repos
<rsalveti> ali1234: yeah, we need to do some memory optimization still
<ali1234> sfrique: https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_galaxysbmtd/blob/cm-10.1/cm.dependencies <- here are some more repos
<ali1234> you don't need the samsung service mode one, just the others
<gizmo> no x? :/ ..grmbl.. .oO(stupid android-sideloading)
<sfrique> i have to add those on the begining of file righ?
<ali1234> sfrique: you add <project ... lines like the others
<ali1234> you have to work out the repo url, it follows a similar pattern
<sfrique> ok thanks
<sfrique> gona edit the files
<ali1234> remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1" always
<sfrique> file*
<sfrique> ok
<ali1234> the other two lines you can work out from repo url
<sfrique> thanks
<ali1234> fields*
<sfrique> how do i comment a line on xml?
<ali1234> no idea
<wgrant> sfrique: <!-- THIS IS A COMMENT -->
<wgrant> It can span multiple lines
<sfrique> thanks
<habstinat> How can one access the SQL table that, say, Notes is storing its notes in (accessed at /usr/share/notepad-qml/Models/DataModel.qml)? It seems to be named "notes", but MySQL isn't starting for me.
<dank101> i have a question
<dank101> if the ubuntu for phones firmware is ported to a device is it as easy to port it as CM10.1 (C&P files) to the carrier locked version of the device?)
<ad0le> Trying to install via virtualbox on my Nexus 7 and it appears to go well until I get to the point where It tries to reboot and install the image. Says its unlocked and just sits there. Am I being impatient?
<dank101> yes
<ad0le> thanks dank
<wgrant> ad0le: Check your device filters in VirtualBo
<wgrant> x
<ali1234> dank101: if you can root them, sure
<wgrant> ad0le: The bootloader appears as a different device ID
<dank101> ali1234: YES!!!!!!!
<dank101> w000t!
<ali1234> dank101: nexus devices are officially supported because they don't need exploits to unlock
<ad0le> right on... Im recopying the image now (slow as all hell) and ill be more patient this time. Thanks for the info guys
<dank101> we are getting a SGS3 port for ATT device when the i9300 version is done!
<rathel> I was following the instructions to get Ubuntu on my Nexus10.. I only got as far as unlocking the bootloader and now it just stays at the logo on boot, Any suggestions to get it working again?
<ali1234> dank101: hardware differences...
<ali1234> maybe, maybe not
<dank101> ali1234: just the processer
<ali1234> it's enough.
<dank101> then copy the files from the vzw version
<dank101> XD
<ali1234> dank101: no, probably not
<ali1234> you just bring over cyanogenmod version of att rom
<sfrique> ali1234, just one small thing.
<ali1234> idk what crazy stuff american operators get up to
<dank101> thats what i was going to do anyway
<ali1234> in UK all phones are same
<ali1234> across operators i mean
<sfrique> the lik you gave did not have "CyanogenMod" on the name
<ali1234> just have different logos printed on them
<sfrique> should i add like this
<sfrique>   <project path="device/samsung/aries-common" name="CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_aries" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1">
<ali1234> sfrique: yes, it's implied
<ali1234> yes, like that
<sfrique> ok
<sfrique> k
<sfrique> all the 5 lines added
<ali1234> you probably shouldn't be editing that file while it is still syncing
<sfrique> i know
<sfrique> it is on other place
<ali1234> after it finishes main sync you run repo sync again and it gets the repos you added
<ali1234> then continue with porting guide :)
<sfrique> i mean, you are using the ubuntu script
<ali1234> no you only use that for initial sync
<sfrique> the next sync
<ali1234> the phablet-bootstrap one
<sfrique> yes
<ali1234> next sync you just run "repo sync"
<sfrique> i hed to ran it agin with he -c options
<sfrique> to continued to sync
<ali1234> yeah that's ok
<sfrique> thanks
<habstinat> How can one access the SQL table that, say, Notes is storing its notes in (accessed at /usr/share/notepad-qml/Models/DataModel.qml)? It seems to be named "notes", but MySQL isn't starting for me. (sorry for the double; two of only three max)
<ali1234> habstinat: nobody knows :/
<ali1234> habstinat: are you sure it is MySQL, not say SQLite?
<jv__> can I try to install it on galaxy tab 2 7.0?
<habstinat> ali1234: I have no idea; just took a guess there. TBH I don't know a lot about SQL, but you can look at the aforementioned file to see the code that accesses the table.
<kevank> I think it is sqllite
<sfrique> ali1234, small question
<ali1234> jv__: soon
<sfrique> after building you get an intslable zip, but after instaling it. ow to get back?
<ali1234> sfrique: depends on device
<sfrique> still have the CWM and just flash  some ROM?
<ali1234> sfrique: your phone is unlocked with CWM or similar?
<sfrique> yeas
<sfrique> SlimRom current
<ali1234> it actually replaces CWM with an ubuntu branded versio
<ali1234> but yes
<ali1234> it's still CWM
<sfrique> does the nstalating ofrmat anything on my phone?
<kevank> You don't have to flash their recovery.
<sfrique> my phone is prtty much the same  as the i9000 international..
<ali1234> sfrique: it formats the nand of the phone
<kevank> I just instaleld on my N7 with TWRP
<ali1234> kevank: i didn't flash their recovery
<ali1234> i still got ubuntu logo in recovery
<ali1234> i only flash two zips: the thing that i build, and the rootfs one
<sfrique> ali1234, the nand is the internal sdcard?
<ali1234> sfrique: no
<ali1234> separate
<ali1234> on smtd anyway
<ali1234> you kinda need to know about this stuff :)
<sfrique> lol
<sfrique> trying to learn =X
<sfrique> you are helping a lot
<ali1234> don't bet on anything surviving basically
<ali1234> always backup everything
<CdmaJedi> I'm trying to flash this on my palm pixie plus and it isn't working. Any ideas why?
<ali1234> especially backup /efs 100 times
<sfrique> as i said, doest know much about android...  just a regular user that know how to flash custon ROMs
<sfrique> i have one backup
<trentolol> CdmaJedi, I don't think that it's supported yet
<sfrique> o have tiatium backup everything
<bpd1069> I installed preview onto a Nexus 10, following the directions carefully and now the tablet doesn't boot - just shows a blank screen after the google boot screen - left running for upto 30 minutes - any suggestions on how to fix this, it is not being recognized by adb inorder to attempt 'phablet-flash -b' again
<CdmaJedi> Everyone has to start somewhere, man
<sfrique> and efs on my computer
<ad0le> ok, back to where I was... device is at the bootloader screen and appears to be stuck at the "LOCK STATE - UNLOCKED" line and phablet is stuck at <waiting for device>.... do I just need to wait longer?
<sfrique> just to be sure, before flashing i will backup the efs again!
<juicyjones> bpd1069 did you try pressing some buttons? I pressed the power button after about 30 seconds and it turned on
<dank101> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Cola
<bpd1069> yes - it turns on but after the google logo it does nothing, there is power to the screen but it blank
<sfrique> ali1234,  how didit ran on the phone?  too lagy?
<halfsoul> bpd: same here
<bpd1069> halfsoul :/
<ali1234> sfrique: it's not great
<sfrique> wish i had another phone
<sfrique> hahah
<MrCrowley> Anyone else not get a device listing when querying using command ( adb devices )?
<ad0le> sorry to be a pain, im still stuck. Phablet is "< waiting for device >" and fast boot appears to be stuck at "LOCK STATE - UNLOCKED". Is there something I am missing. Using virtualbox as host.
<Diego> hey for everyone
<Diego> I have a problem
<MrCrowley> I am also having trouble getting adb to show a phone.
<halfsoul> mrcrowley, what version of android?
<polytheus> did you try "adb kill-server" and then launch adb under sudo?
<Diego> Im installing de ubuntu but the process install OS just frezee
<Diego> What i can do
<MrCrowley> i'll try it with sudo. I think I was doing it under user. BRB
<ali1234> sfrique: actually since you are using many same repos as me, you can probably just directly use my patches...
<ali1234> when i upload them to github, which i am doing now
<sfrique> ali1234, thanks
<bpd1069> hmmm seems i got recovery to restart (three button start / power + wol up + vol down) ran recovery 3 times, third time seems to be going
<sfrique> did you make lots of patches?
<ali1234> no only needed to comment three lines :P
<bpd1069> fingers crossed
<MrCrowley> No still gives me an output : List of devices attached but nothing is here. As i remember it show show a serial or something to that effect.
<sfrique> ali1234, i have a vbackup efs, but people are telling me that to do a valid backup of efs i have to use stock rom.. is that right?
<halfsoul> bpd1069 I got it to work
<AnotherNexus4Use> Hi everyone, I had some of the same issues as you, boot up just blank screen (looks powered).  I just watched a youtube video of some guy who just installed TWRP and flashed the .zip's in recovery.  (Must flash in the correct order, quantal-preinstalled-armel+mako.zip THEN this: quantal-preinstalled-armel+mako.zip)  Now playing around with Ubuntu for phone.
<bpd1069> halfsoul do tell - waiting for the recovery to run through atm
<halfsoul> I flashed the stock takju 4.2.2 image (I am installing on Galaxy Nexus) and then re-ran phablet-flash -b
<ali1234> sfrique: quite possibly. i have no idea
<bpd1069> ok if this doesn't work will reflash TWRP (had before) and manually flash the zips
<ali1234> i just know i had to pay some guy $5 to fix it for me after i didn't make enough backups
<AnotherNexus4Use> Download the .img from the TWRP website and flash it using fastboot (sudo fastboot flash recovery openrecovery-twrp-2.4.1.0-mako.img), boot into recovery and once in there adb devices should show the recovery as a device.
<bpd1069> bah no joy - reflashing TWRP
<AnotherNexus4Use> Then adb push *.zip /sdcard
<halfsoul> I don't know if my non-stock ROM (CyanogenMod) had anything to do with it, or just a bad install the first time.
<sfrique_> ups,conections drop
<AnotherNexus4Use> Wipe system, data, factory reset in TWRP and install those zips in the correct order
<sfrique_> ali1234,  i didn't get the answers, did you make alots os patches?
<MrCrowley> adb - has problem connecting to my Gnex
<ali1234> sfrique_: not too many
<halfsoul> MrCrowley, what version of android?
<MrCrowley> Stock 4..2.2
<bpd1069> got it - going to try now - thanks AnotherNexus4Use
<MrCrowley> Unlocked bootloader
<halfsoul> Did you accept the RSA hash on the phone when you tried adb devices?
<MrCrowley> in usb debug
<CdmaJedi> I have an i9300 and a n7100 right here just begging to be ported and flashed
<sfrique_> great
<sfrique_> ali1234, i have a vbackup efs, but people are telling me that to do a valid backup of efs i have to use stock rom.. is that right?
<AnotherNexus4Use> gotta go, newborn crying, good luck everyone!
<MrCrowley> The RSA hash never prompted.
<ali1234> sfrique_: i don't know for sure
<ali1234> it can't hurt to go stock, you are reflashing anyway
<halfsoul> after installing android-tools-adb, did you stop/start the adb server?
<CdmaJedi> Was it the first time you ssh'd?
<GusBricker> Hello
<sfrique_> don't have stock hahah
<MrCrowley> halfsoul, What strange is when I first updated to 4.2.2 using a windows machine it prompted me to accept the hash then. But turning on debug connected to ubuntu doesn't force that promt
<sfrique_> i have to start the sync over =/
<MrCrowley> halfsoul, I did restart sever. both sudo and user
<halfsoul> Did you unplug & re-plug the usb cable?
<MrCrowley> halfsoul, Yes. But I will try again. Maybe a different order.
<halfsoul> What version of Ubuntu?
<GusBricker> Anyone had any issues installing Ubuntu Touch? I just tried on my old Galaxy Nexus and the phone gets stuck on Android loading screen, the guy with the open chest and the loading bar down the bottom
<ali1234> sfrique_: my patches are now on github
<MrCrowley> halfsoul, 12.04. I just saw the RSA but it went away on the phone before I could accept. Let me see if it will identify now...
<Tykin> How long should "sending 'system'" take?
<Tykin> My Nexus 4 has been at it for about 5 minutes now
<denSMSgt> no issues on GNex other than getting recovery to play nice, once I finally did TWRP, all went well
<catman232> Hi, everyone!
<halfsoul> MrCrowley, if that doesn't work I have only three more suggestions: 1. Reboot computer   2. Try different USB port/cable   3. Try adding udev rule (should not be needed): http://developer.android.com/tools/device.html
<denSMSgt> installing that is
<GusBricker> denSMSgt what did you have to do in recovery mode?
<halfsoul> GusBricker, it took quite a while
<GusBricker> wait no its working now! yay
<denSMSgt> I had to install a recovery mode that worked!  my first time!
<sfrique_> ali1234, where?
<GusBricker> weird, had to enter recovery mode first
<ali1234> github.com/ali1234
<denSMSgt> none would play until I did TWRP
<ali1234> the repos have same names as cyanogen ones
<catman232> I'm currently cloning the git respritory, and it's going at about 150 Kb/s max... Anyone else having that issue?
<denSMSgt> newb alert here.
<GusBricker> whats TWRP?
<ali1234> but branch is "ubuntu-touch"
<MrCrowley> halfsoul, So.....kill-server > start-server > adb devices lists a blank line like it worked but no info. Thanks for your help thus far. I am sure I will get it. Just figured someone here might have the same pain.
<Tykin> GusBricker, it's a custom recovery
<ali1234> catman232: yes abut 1 million other people :)
<Tykin> similar to CWM
<GusBricker> dam, i think its hung
<catman232> Oh, ok, just making sure :P
<catman232> I'm hopefully going to get this running on my T-Mo GSIII
<Tykin> Has anyone successfully installed on a Nexus 4? I seem to be stuck at "sending system"
<halfsoul> MrCrowley, good luck!
<MrCrowley> halfsoul, thanks
<GusBricker> Tykin, on my GNex, it took 13.621 seconds to send system
<Tykin> Alright, I suspect I ran in to an issue
<halfsoul> MrCrowley, another thought: Does Ubuntu see the phone connected to the USB port?  Type lsusb and see if the phone is listed
<GusBricker> but mine isnt working either :P haha
<Tykin> is there a command to manually restart the install script?
<Tykin> ha, gotcha
<Tykin> well, maybe I should just flash back to stock
<Tykin> while the bootloader is still working :-)
<GusBricker> wait no it is working duh
<catman232> Is there a way to flash it via recovery?
<denSMSgt> I just wish I could get some cell network data love now it's working!  This initial build looks really beautiful... need more to play with.  :-)
<GusBricker> Not gunna lie, but this is a really smart user interface design, hats off to the devs
<MrCrowley> halfsoul, no the phone is not showing on usb. Weird..fastboot worked?
<catman232> The only thing I see being a problem is how the back-button is hidden
<ad0le> I get stuck once Im in the fastboot screen... locked state - unlocked and phablet is stuck at < waiting for device >
<sfrique_> ali1234, so you are saying i should add you repo to my manifest? or look the patchs on the github?
<halfsoul> MrCrowley, And you for sure enabled USB debugging in settings?
<halfsoul> (on the phone)
<ali1234> sfrique_: you should use them instead of the cyanogen repos i have forked
<ali1234> sfrique_: i'm just testing they actually work
<ali1234> then i'll send the xml lines
<GusBricker> so whats involved in setting up a development system so i can do some debugging and make some apps?
<MrCrowley> halfsoul, faulty cable
<MrCrowley> I think.
<halfsoul> GusBricker: http://developer.android.com/develop/index.html
<MrCrowley> Thats why the hash popped up an then disappeard too quickly.
<GusBricker> cheers halfsoul
<dank101> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2161795
<sfrique_> ali1234, ok, i am witing
<halfsoul> MrCrowley, yep, that would explain it and match the symptoms (as you said)
<GusBricker> wait halfsoul, whied you give me an android dev link?
<catman232> dank101: I personally can't say for sure, but if you're wanting to port Ubuntu I think it's already been done on AT&T, and if not, i'd suggest doing it yourself
<ad0le> is there a way I can start fastboot without phablet to run the autodeploy.zip?
<halfsoul> My understanding is that GusBricker, just assuming most of the tools will be similar.
<GusBricker> thought that it used QT?
<halfsoul> Probably right
<halfsoul> maybe I should stop talking out of my ass
<dank101> catman232, ... it hasn't only for VZW
<ali1234> ok it built
<MrCrowley> halfsoul, Well I am going to carry on here. Thanks for getting me focused in on the correct problem. I had gedit open and was halfway through a udev rule. ;p
<sfrique_> ali1234,  already built??
<halfsoul> MrCrowley, sure thing.
<halfsoul> Adios
<catman232> Oh, I looked at the devices earlier and saw that it was on there, but I didn't realize there weren't any for the ATT version, sorry
<Diego> just start
<Diego> but is very slow
<dank101> catman232, that was me who posted that XDDDDD
<catman232> Oh :P
<Diego> someone know why?
<catman232> I think I might have to leave this download over-night, but I was hoping to get the build started
<GusBricker> took a while for mine to start Diego
<GusBricker> and then i thought it had hung, but its just the start screen has that appearance, swipe to the left
<catman232> I'm assuming this takes a lot less time than Android to build, right?
<Diego> i know that but how i can kill apps
<Diego> or view the setting
<GusBricker> nfi
<GusBricker> settings, pull down on the wifi icon for example
<thuai_> hi everyone
<thuai_> how to get ip address of my ubuntu phone
<dank101> iwconfig
<Diego> how i can sync my google contact
<dank101> run in ADB
<dank101> Diego: manually until someone makes a app for that
<ali1234> sfrique_: everything is ready
<ali1234> sfrique_ see http://al.robotfuzz.com/~al/random/ubuntu-touch-galaxysmtd.txt
<ali1234> when you see a repo with same name as one you added, replace it with mine
<ali1234> you might still need to fix things in other repos
<ali1234> ^ that will build for galaxysmtd though
<ali1234> rsalveti: ^
<ali1234> added it to devices wiki too
<ali1234> this whole adventure took 12 hours
<rsalveti> ali1234: awesome
<rsalveti> ali1234: let me know if you have a blog post or similar for it
<ali1234> which is not bad considering i never used cyanogenmod or built a rom before
<rsalveti> want to share that :-)
<ali1234> i will write something proper up tomorrow but i need to sleep now :)
<rsalveti> yeah, me too
<ali1234> aw
<ali1234> sfrique__: see above
<Diego> <dank101> dont work like an android?
<sfrique__> already reading
<sfrique__> i have to change the frist line
<sfrique__> first*
<sfrique__> i guess it is the only diferent thing
<ali1234> you shouldn't use that galaxysmtd repo probably
<ali1234> only use my repo if you have one from cyanogenmod with identical name
<ironhalik> Hello
<ali1234> so eg the aries ones
<sfrique__> yeah i am deen both rigth now to see the diferences
<sfrique__> thanks anyway
<sfrique__> but how often will you sync?
<ali1234> sfrique__: honestly? never :)
<ali1234> we'll see though
<ali1234> if you want, you can fork my repo and pull upstream changes
<ali1234> that's the beauty of git
<ali1234> anyway ---------> bed
<sfrique__> ali1234, thanks
<Tykin> Ok, my phone is back to stock
<sfrique__> i just have to learn how lol
<sfrique__> i understand git..just don't know how to use =X
<Tykin> wow, that was scary for a second. The problem turned out to be my computer, I believe
<Tykin> can't maintain a proper connection to the phone and therefore could not send the system iamge
<MrCrowley> Hmmm. now where is the text message feautre...
<Tykin> luckily i could still get in to CWM and format the /system directory
<rukin5197> Anybody know how much RAM is needed to flash ubuntu?
<RobbyF> on the device? or desktop?
<rukin5197> device
<RobbyF> I've seen as long as 512mb
<RobbyF> long = low
<dank101> anything that can run 4.2.*
<ziff> has anyone installed any custom applications on touch?
<rukin5197> hm
<dank101> someone
<dank101> somewhere
<thuai_> anyone could share it?
<weisso5> *finally* got the demo working on my n7 after like 10 black screen attempts! Internal Storage space was the issue ><
<weisso5> and formatting system
<mhall119> dmj_nova: raring issues should all be fixed now
<RobbyF> Anyone know where the daily updates will be available, and when they start? changelogs?
<UbuntuNut> is there a way to run the autodeploy.zip directly from adb without using the phablet-flash tool?
<dank101> channel dead?
<yazo> hi
<dank101> k better
<yazo> any one can help me
<yazo> ioi
<RobbyF> just ask
<yazo> i lose my internet conect when download a file
<yazo> thes my termnal
<yazo> quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip: FAILED md5sum: WARNING: 1 computed checksum did NOT match Error while downloading, ensure connection
<yazo> how to reinstall it
<yazo> lol
<JordanRulz> how much free memory do u guys have on the gnex
<JordanRulz> hello?
<yazo> any one can help me ????
<vibhav> yazo: rediw lo
<vibhav> yazo: re download the image, it's corrupted
<yazo> how
<yazo> i now but how i re downlod it
<vibhav> yazo: I exactly don't know the procedure, but you need art the procedure with a fresh new image
<vibhav> I mean repeat, not art
<yazo> yes try to repeat but is stk
<vibhav> yazo: is it stuck?
<yazo> yes
<vibhav> yazo: I think there is something not right with your Internet connection
<yazo> all img is loaded but thes i lose my conect then i have thes erorr
<yazo> can i delet the corrupted img from my mobil
<vibhav> yazo: where have you downloaded the image to?
<yazo> in the mobile i thnk
<vibhav> yazo: Hmm, What is image name?
<Hittingman> Hey guys, I have successfully loaded ubuntu onto a yakju galaxy nexus, but when it boots it just sits at the lock screen with an unresponsive touchscreen, any suggestions?
<dank101> battery pull
<yazo> quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<jerel> I was part way through the install when it appeared that the "system" push hung. After a while I hit the power button on the Nexus 7 and now I can't see it with adb. How can I get adb back?
<yazo> vibhav i will try something
<CdmaJedi> I distinctly remember chrooting into ubuntu's new arm distro a couple years back on my atrix. Why not further develop that rather than chroot from cm10?
<ProGEEK> CdmaJedi, cause CM10 already has such a vast array of devices it supports
<ProGEEK> makes porting it to those devices easier
<dank101> im working on S3 port
<CdmaJedi> Well... it doesn't support my skyrocket :-/
<ProGEEK> whats the specs of your skyrocket ?
<CdmaJedi> Which is what I'm working on
<CdmaJedi> 1.5 dual core snap, 1 gb ram
<ProGEEK> CM supports Skyrocket, so it should be alot easier to get Ubuntu Touch running on it than trying to get a whole new distro running on it
<sphyyr> Hi all.
<ProGEEK> heya sphyyr
<fish1209> hope i can port this to my VS950
<CdmaJedi> http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s_ii_skyrocket_i727-4303.php
<CdmaJedi> Cm10 isnt stable yet, so it'll be rough
<CdmaJedi> But I don't disagree with your point
<CdmaJedi> On the skyrocket, I mean
<fish1209> that phone is similar to mine   http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_intuition_vs950-5005.php
<ProGEEK> CdmaJedi, i think you'll find the dalvik side of things unstable
<ProGEEK> same goes with my mako, its not considered "stable"
<CdmaJedi> Well ut scrapped dalvik, did it not
<ProGEEK> yup
<ProGEEK> which is true, they keep breaking things, but the core android kernel and the core OS seem stable, on mine its the UI that keeps crashing (In Cm10)
<ProGEEK> UT runs a breeze
<CdmaJedi> Nice screen on that lg..
<CdmaJedi> Ips
<gennro> Hey
<ProGEEK> but yeah i see you only have a single "Experimental" build for your skyrocket in cm10
<CdmaJedi> I've got an i9300 I might try instead
<ProGEEK> someone's working on the i9300 i think
<CdmaJedi> Yeah, its listed as a wip on the wiki
<gennro> Anyone working on the TF700t?
<CdmaJedi> Had a galaxy nexus an week ago. Wish I still had it
<gennro> yeah I have a gnex sitting next to me here toroplus version
<gennro> going to start building for the asus TF700t here soon, downloading atm
<CdmaJedi> Right now its a choice between the i9300, an N7100, or the skyrocket, which is my daily driver
<napster> Does anyone succeed in dualbooting a GNex?
<CdmaJedi> I do believe there was an additional 300 megs found on that model that could lead to development of a chain loader
<dank101> Totally untested S3 port
<dank101> https://github.com/dankzegriefer/S3Buntu
<CdmaJedi> I just got an erection. Which s3 variant?
<dank101> d2att
<dank101> (Qualcomm AT&T S3)
<CdmaJedi> I've got a tmo with a cracked digitizer that I'm willing to test
<dank101> based on the verizon build
<dank101> NO
<dank101> ONLY ATT
<CdmaJedi> Damn
<dank101> i will make a TMO version
<CdmaJedi> Yeah I see, chill
<CdmaJedi> Also intl version. Only one I don't have right now is the att
<dank101> the international version is being worked on
<CdmaJedi> Yeah
<dank101> someone else
<dank101> in my power i can only do GSM s3's
<dank101> ATT
<mysticnz> ok never done a port before but played around with some rom building in past in windows, do i need to do this in linux or can i do it in windows still? (looking to port onto Galaxy Note 2 7105)
<CdmaJedi> I'm going to work on porting to a razr v3, a palm pixie, and a lumia 920
<CdmaJedi> Its in the wiki
<CdmaJedi> X64 of 12 or 13
<mysticnz> thanks
<dank101> makin the tmo version
<dank101> :D
<dank101> also
<CdmaJedi> I was going to port to skyrocket, but I dont want to bother with prop broadcom drivers on this fresh 12.10 install
<dank101> i am not responceable if your device turns into a pile of fried chicken
<dank101> FLASH AT YOUR RISK
<CdmaJedi> Also I switched from red bull to red bull and vodka an hour ago, which isn't helping
<dank101> then screw vodka
<dank101> drink more bull
<CdmaJedi> The reason I wanted to try with the s2 was the whole emmc bug. Samsung just replaces the phone if it's bricked
<CdmaJedi> Can't even jtag it back
<dank101> bro
<dank101> im going to upload the TMO version soon
<dank101> :D
<CdmaJedi> Hell yeah
<dank101> it is 9999999999999% alpha
<dank101> im am not responible if your phone turns to chicken
<ProGEEK> mmmm chicken
<fish1209> lol
<napster> I have installed Qt5 but I get a plugin-load error message! Does anyone else have this problem?
<roger_n> Hey guys I built UT on 4.2.2 for my skyrocket, adb shows my device as offline I think because of new Whitelist security feature in 4.2 does anyone know a work-around? I'm on the latest sdk and my build boots to a black screen so I can't accept the pop-up as I do with CM.
<ProGEEK> napster, make sure you have libbotan-1.10-0 installed
<napster> thanks ProGEEK
<napster> it works :)
<ProGEEK> missing dep
<vibhav> Ubuntu is not responsible if you get fired if Thea
<vibhav> The alarm clock doesn't function
<vibhav> Oops, wrong channel :)
<napster> ok
<CdmaJedi> Preload the RSA key before the adb attempt
<roger_n> CdmaJedi is that directed at me?
<CdmaJedi> Indeed it is
<roger_n> And how would I do that the device boots to a black screen?
<ProGEEK> roger_n, i assume you installed the zip you compiled and the phablet zip
<roger_n> Yes
<ProGEEK> cool
<CdmaJedi> No, I dont know where the keys and/or hashes are saved to. Time to start reading some jb source code
<ProGEEK> wipe data, cache (and not needed, but dalvik too)
<roger_n> ProGEEK UT doesn't use dalvick.
<CdmaJedi> ^ try that first, as it will be several hours quicker than what air suggested
<ProGEEK> hence my comment in brackets...
<CdmaJedi> Air=I
<ProGEEK> but some people has reported success after wiping data and cache
<CdmaJedi> But some people have reported fowling of their devices
<ProGEEK> right, back later
<CdmaJedi> Straight chickenized
<CdmaJedi> The next part may not exactly appeal to you, the Android-tinkering enthusiast. If your phone is rooted, has an unlocked bootloader, or is running custom firmware (eg, a custom recovery like ClockworkMod Recovery), there's a good chance you've created a potential workaround for this USB debug whitelist, and that a determined data thief could still find a way to your precious information. We won't go into specifics, but suffice to say, if your bootl
<CdmaJedi> Make a cwm zip install that loads your computer's rsa preboot
<CdmaJedi> To where? To the bat-debugger!
<dank101> it's alive
<dank101> it being born...
<thuai_> is there anyone add remote devices of ubuntu phone to QtCreator?
<dank101> CdmaJedi, http://code.google.com/p/s3buntu-tmo/downloads/detail?name=s3buntu-tmo%20v1.zip&can=2&q=#makechanges
<CdmaJedi> Awesome
<dank101> for tmo
<CdmaJedi> Roger... http://nelenkov.blogspot.com/2013/02/secure-usb-debugging-in-android-422.html
<dank101> you need another file
<dank101> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<dank101> thats is also needed to be flashed in CWM/TWRP
<gennro> so I understand this correctly you build the CM 10.1 underlying system, then zip you posted is the prebuilt Ubuntu touch?
<CdmaJedi> ro.adb.secure 0
<duce> thuai_, Ive heard people are doing that but I have not see the list grow
<dank101> you make a baseline CM10.1 then flash http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<dank101> CdmaJedi, Make a nandroid backup
<gennro> Thats what I figured, I am downloading the build environment right now
<napster> Is there a phone-app development tutorial available so far?
<dank101> CdmaJedi, how far from it is it
<UbuntuNut> does the touch preview require root before installation. I know it requires that the device be unlocked, but is root necessary?
<dank101> no
<waa> is gps in working on galaxy nexus?
<dank101> No
<gennro> from what i read phones have a very basic functions at the time
<UbuntuNut> I continue to get stuck installing the preview. I'm using virtualbox with a stock 12.10 distro on windows 7 trying to flash a Nexus 7... using the instructions from the official wiki. I get as far as phablet-flash -b and I get hung on the fastboot screen.... phablet-flash is stuvk with "< waiting for device >" and fastboot is stuck at "UNLOCK MODE - UNLOCKED"
<UbuntuNut> any ideas on what I can do to move forward
<dank101> reboot the Device
<UbuntuNut> it boots back into android
<UbuntuNut> everytime
<napster> Or atleast the source code for the preinstalled apps available?
<gennro> installing on CDMA or GSM Gnex?
<ptl> where can I find applications to my Ubuntu Phone and how do I install them? dpkg ?
<wgrant> UbuntuNut: Recheck your VirtualBox USB device filters. The bootloader appears as a different device ID.
<thuai_> hi ptl  you can use apt-get command to install it on your ubuntu phone
<dank101> anyone here with a tmo S3
<Guest28912> after installing ubuntu touch i ran into the black screen of death (after the google screen flashes for a while) on the galaxy nexus
<Guest28912> anyone else run into the same problem ?
<dank101> Do adb root
<dank101> Do adb shell and then the following commands:
<dank101> ubuntu_chroot shell
<dank101> ubuntu-session
<Guest28912> i was running paranoid android before
<dank101> Do adb root
<dank101> Do adb shell and then the following commands:
<dank101> ubuntu_chroot shell
<dank101> ubuntu-session
<dank101> Do that
<Guest28912> i do remember there were a bunch of guys here with the same problem, when the preview had just come out
<Guest28912> am wondering if anyone got it resolved, etc ?
<ptl> thuai_: apt-get ? are all applications in the repository?
<dank101> it happens on the xperia port
<dank101> just do this
<dank101> Do adb root
<dank101> Do adb shell and then the following commands:
<dank101> ubuntu_chroot shell
<dank101> ubuntu-session
<napster> When trying to run the currency converted app on the phone, the just flashes for a second. Is there anyone else who is trying to develop a quick app for the phone?
<dank101> It's alpha
<dank101> anyone here with a TMO S3
<thuai_> hi napster, i want to develop a quick app for the phone
<thuai_> but i can't add remote devices to QtCreator
<napster> I think you need to connect it to the lan before detecting the device
<thuai_> hi ptl, maybe
<thuai_> ptl, i had run sudo apt-get install openssh-server on my ubuntu phone
<dank101> anyone here with a TMO S3?????
<napster> I think the Phone OS is not in the stage of developing apps for at the moment. We will probably need to wait a bit more before getting our hands dirty.
<dank101> Guys
<dank101> anyone here with a TMO S3?????
<thuai_> hi napset,  my ubuntu phone has connected wifi. and i can ping it.
<napster> Try detecting the device and see if there is any errors in the "messages" tab thuai_
<Duckie_> are some of the apps simply images? like the calculator dosent work -_-
<Stskeeps> yes
<Duckie_> thanks, and i was wondering are there are data usage settings on here,
<Duckie_> caise i wanna try and use it for a day but i dont have a data plan
<dank101> data doesn't even work
<Guest47119> Duckie_: yes
<dank101> So Jedit
<dank101> *Jedi
<dank101> how did it go?
<dank101> Fail?
<dank101> Success?
<dank101> Turn phone to chicken?
<gennro> hmmmm no response
<dank101> i found the issues
<dank101> forgot to edit updater-script
<gennro> dank101, when the porting guide talks about retrieving the proprietary blobs from my device and says to "cd device/[manufacturer]/[codename]", trying to find what it is talking about and can't find it?
<dank101> i skiddily made it
<dank101> So idk
<dank101> i took the first port (d2VZW) and edited updater script and updated to the latest CM10.1 drivers
<gennro> ah ok, I'm going to download the nexus 7 ubuntu touch file and take a look at it
<dank101> gennro, how good are you at porting
<dank101> with all the partition tables
<dank101> if your good port this
<dank101> https://github.com/dankzegriefer/S3Buntu
<dank101> get the kernel for your device at get.cm
<gennro> trying to learn to build from scratch for the most part right now
<dank101> do it the hard way eh?
<gennro> yeah once I figure this part out shouldn't be to hard after that, pretty much need to specify partition tables in fstab and enable some stuff in the kernel
<gennro> this github download is taking forver
<dank101> get a coffee
<dank101> you'll need it
<gennro> ah I figured it out, I gotta wait for the download to finish, so back to vodka and mountain dew I guess
<gennro> atleast when this is finished I'll have all the data for any CM supported device
<dank101> not really
<dank101> DOwnload the CM for it and follow this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1598713
<dank101> Only copy the files THAT ARE THERE
<Leo_> I got W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  403  Forbidden
<Leo_> does anyone know why?
<tiagoscd> hi guys, I'm trying to develop using SDK but I got "QML module not found" on Ubuntu.Components importation
<tiagoscd> anyone know how I can fix it?
<Duckie_> will there be an update version of the preview released later? (fixing the glitches/lags)
<gennro> I was reading it will be switched to 13.04 in a few weeks
<dank101> its true
<gennro> 13.04 runs much better then 12.10
<dank101> it will soon be powered by Raring
<gennro> this laptop I am on had some issues with kernel panics and Libc6 but one of my older ones it works great
<dank101> i am accepting requests for device ports
<benkaiser> just to make sure I am doing this right, when porting to a new device I should run 'phablet-dev-bootstrap <device_name>' to setup that directory? this step is taking forever and sometimes hangs and I have to restart it (using the -c switch)
<benkaiser> dank101: n7000 (Samung Galaxy Note 1)?
<rangoy_> Has anyone considered to port this to the Asus TF101 (Transformer)
<dank101> personally i was going to do the 2 anyway
<gennro> benkaiser, yeah it takes awhile to download about 15 to 20GB
<benkaiser> Crap that could take several days on my Internet connection... :\
<tiagoscd> dank101: samsung galaxy i9100
<dank101> tiagoscd, already being worked on :/
<tiagoscd> oh, nice :)
<benkaiser> rangoy_: I was considering it... Anyone know if CM10 supported devices (not CM10.1) will work as well?
<dank101> not offical
<roxkYu> hello..
<benkaiser> hmmm.... Might just stick to the note 1 then (if my download ever finishes)
<roxkYu> I try to use Nexus Root Toolkit to backup and restore a single file, it seems not working very well..
<roxkYu> i don't get the app back.
<roxkYu> any recommendation for a good backup app?
<rangoy_> benkaiser: also considering to give it a try; but haven't gotten a clear understanding of the requirements yet.
<benkaiser> dank101: How many device ports are you running atm?
<gennro> dank101, I got my issues figured out using the CM build from scratch tutorial to get what I need, the Ubuntu porting guide isn't very clear on that part
<dank101> benkaiser, 3
<dank101> gennro, help a porter out :)
<gennro> dank101, what ya want to know?
<benkaiser> rangoy_: I am not better either. I have never done any work with CM and the porting guide looks a bit daunting but I am hoping to get through it (once it downloads the 15-20gb!)
<benkaiser> dank101 which devices? :)
<gennro> dank101, this siw hat I am using for the TF700t http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Build_for_tf700t
<dank101> benkaiser, S3 att, note 2, asus transformer
<gennro> dank101, pretty much need the CM repo setup on your computer to get what you need I believe
<dank101> gennro, totally diffrent from the ubuntu stuff
<benkaiser> sweet I would love to test the transformer image when you get it
<benkaiser> dank101: I am also happy to host a mirror for the image if you want (on my own domain)
<dank101> benkaiser, THANKS :DDDD
<gennro> dank101, yeah but to get the device specfic blobs to build the CM10.1 base you need that
<dank101> gennro, i know
<benkaiser> dank101: can I pm you? just to give you my contact details
<gennro> dank101, ah ok, yeah I am just figuring that out, I guess it helps if you already know how t work with CM in my case
<dank101> benkaiser,  ok
<napster> How to run a QML app on the phone? When I press Ctrl+F12 nothing happens
<ProGEEK> Your app must be an "Ubuntu UI" project, either simple or tabbed
<napster> ok let me try that
<napster> ok ProGEEK now it seems to be running. It is listed under the "Running Apps" tab
<napster> but it does not run foreground
<ProGEEK> yep so swipe from the right to focus the app
<rmagyar> greetings!
<napster> ProGEEK: oh, that is pretty weird :)
<napster> ok thanks let me fiddle with it ProGEEK
<SferaDev> Hey! I'm trying to compile it to i9000 but I was getting fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly... I reseted my isp and restarted the task... Let's see... Should I do anything else?
<SferaDev> For now waiting in repo initialized in /root/utouch
<rmagyar> how can I close an app?
<napster> rmagyar: swipe from bottom
<napster> you will see the HUD screen, from where you can close it
<SferaDev> How long should I wait in the repo initialized part?
<rmagyar> yeah, but all the buttons are gray
<SferaDev> ali1234 are you afk?
<vanhoof> SferaDev: use -c to continue
<vanhoof> SferaDev: can take some time if you're pulling down everything
<gennro> SferaDev, a very long time
<SferaDev> yeah I knew that but it doesn't continue with the get
<vanhoof> phablet-dev-bootstrap -c s2/ picked right up after a suspend
<vanhoof> SferaDev: you on the latest version of phablet-tools ?
<SferaDev> yep
<vanhoof> 0.4-0phablet4 ?
<SferaDev> now receiving objects
<SferaDev> I get it this morning
<SferaDev> Now seems to be fetching items
<Michael-v> Hi.  Possibly stupid question, but is it normal that the image for the Nexus 7 comes loaded with a ton of contacts?
<gennro> yes it comes with samples
<Michael-v> Ok, good to know.  I just thought it was disconcerting it came with phone numbers and addresses of a lot of people who worked with Canonical... :P
<devillj> hallo all
<gennro> yeah it mentions that on the Ubuntu Wiki
<devillj> im about to install ubuntu touch on my sgt 10.1... any pointers?
<SferaDev> There's a lot of people compiling... 5 KiB/s on my 1 MB/s connection...
<devillj> any pointers for setting up a ddev environment on my desktop pc
<gennro> SferaDev, Yeah I would imagine the github servers are pretty bogged down right now with all the people syncing
<gennro> SferaDev, mine is going very slow
<SferaDev> Time to relax then...
<gennro> yup
<gennro> pretty much all you are doing with the porting guide is building the CM10.1 base for Ubuntu Touch
<SferaDev> Yep
<SferaDev> But I like that cannonical uses CM instead AOSP
<gennro> which makes way more since then trying to do everything from scratch
<gennro> yeah because of the wide device support, why try to reinvent the wheel
<SferaDev> sure
<SferaDev> With the cm work you can port ubuntu to all cm-supported device and unofficial ports
<gennro> this should allow the use of native linux apps built in C which should allow much faster programs instead of the JVM android uses
<gennro> I'm looking forward of finally being able to play warzone 2100 on my tablet =)
<SferaDev> Yes because for now we are working with Our app - java - c - device
<SferaDev> Your idea it's quite impossible
<gennro> hows that?
<SferaDev> In android the linux must understand our app with the java translator, like in the pc. But google tried it to be native...
<elvis_> I have an issue when installing ubuntu-sdk. I followed instructions on the page but when I run QT Creator I get a bunch of errors with plugins
<gennro> yes, but Ubuntu touch doesn't use java....
<elvis_> like this: Cannot load plugin because dependency failed to load: Debugger(2.6.82)
<elvis_> etc...
<SferaDev> Right...
<napster> Another problem. every time I run an app (ctrl+f12) an instance of qmlscene process is created. It makes the device slower.
<gennro> so which means any linux based program compiled for arm will work
<SferaDev> But it's based on android = java
<SferaDev> I dunno, someday I'll try
<gennro> all Ubuntu touch uses is the Android based kernel and device drivers, no java
<gennro> ubuntu touch is a stripped down and optimized for arm(mobile devices) of Ubuntu 12.10
<fluxim> where do I find the source of ubuntu for phones? Is there a git rep available?
<napster> ok we can also do a simpler "Ctrl+shift+f12" to kill all qmlscene on the phone.
<SferaDev> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<ogra_> fluxim, http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb for the HW support side, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview for the UI stuff
<ciriti> hi!
<fluxim> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> the layer inbetween is just a plain ubuntu rootfs
<vanhoof> elvis_: sudo apt-get install libbotan*
<ogra_> hey vanhoof
<ogra_> still awake ?
<vanhoof> ogra_: yup :D
<ogra_> or talking in your sleep
<vanhoof> ogra_: waiting on this clone to complete :D
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> ah, yeah, the git server is still loaded i guess
<vanhoof> massively
<gennro> yup
<gennro> 33KIB/s right now =/
<elvis_> vanhoof: Thanks a lot! It works now!
<vanhoof> ogra_: have a s2 (i777) I havent turned on in months :)
<vanhoof> elvis_: fwiw I ran into that and found that solution here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/259363/qtcreator-plugins-and-templates-missing
<vanhoof> elvis_: and np
<ogra_> heh, me to ... GT-I9100
<ogra_> *too
 * ogra_ sees we already have ports to 15 devices going on (reported ones) ... awesome !
<vanhoof> ogra_: i777 there already?
<Namidairo> welp, i screwed surfaceflinger
<gennro> I'm working on the TF700T right now
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> vanhoof, doent look like
<vanhoof> if i could finish this clone, I have a plentiful amount of cores to fire off a build :)
<Namidairo> gennro: your surfaceflinger segfaulting for you?
<vanhoof> ogra_: yeah its the at&t variant
<vanhoof> ogra_: runs cm10 just fine
<ogra_> gennro, you should add yourself to teh ptable at the bottom on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices then :)
<gennro> Namidairo, haven't gotten to far yet, still waiting on sync to get done
<vanhoof> well last i booted it :)
<ogra_> heh
<gennro> have the latest CM10.1 22 feb nightly up and running on my TF700T as of now just waiting
<elvis_> vanhoof: Funny thing is I searched yesterday but it wasn't there... Since I was at work I decided to try on irc today. Thanks in any case. Off to try to build something now ;-)
<vanhoof> elvis_: yeah thats what i began playing with myself a couple hours ago, so good timing :)
<gennro> ogra_, once I have something working I will
<vanhoof> elvis_: might be worth filing a bug?
<gianguido> goodmorning chan!
<ogra_> "good morning mr gianguido"
<gianguido> sources finally downloaded :D
<gennro> morning
 * vanhoof is going to have to remember heimdall
<vanhoof> ogra_ got me hooked on fastboot <3 quite a while ago ;)
<ogra_> :)
<elvis_> vanhoof: I'll ask David Planella on G+
<grillapa> Will my settings (logins etc.) remain when I upgrade to the next daily?
<fuss132> waiting for the android part to be compiled... :D
<gennro> grillapa, Ubuntu touch is in alpha stages right now so don't expect not to lose any data
<SferaDev> There's any option to download quicker? It's mortal....
<gianguido> fantastic, repo can't see i9300 repos
<gianguido> wtf
<grillapa> gennro,  ok! thx
<ogra_> SferaDev, i heard you can us an existing CW tree and just have git download the diffs
<benkaiser> Anyone know if the whole docking concept for the tablet is just a concept? or has work work actually been done so it can be enabled in ported devices? The TF101 with a keyboard would be great for the desktop when docked
<ogra_> its more than a concept but not implemented in the current images yet
<SferaDev> WOW Now on 223 KiB/s instead of 3 KiB/s
<benkaiser> ogra_ thanks :)
<ogra_> and no, no work was added to the archive yet (forst the touch packages need to go into ubuntu proper)
<gennro> you should still be able to use the dock though
<ogra_> *first
<ogra_> right, but it wont show a desktop :)
<benkaiser> gennro: Yeh I know, but only for keyboard input (and trackpad?)
<gennro> benkaiser, correct
<Namidairo> alot of the keys along the top wont work either
<ogra_> i wouldnt count on it before 13.10
<gianguido> nothing, i9300 repos won't sync
<gennro> yeah ubuntu touch won't know what to do with them until someone figures it out
<Namidairo> since they used to be handled in software
<benkaiser> will QML be going into 13.10? so we can actually write apps spanning the desktop and the phone
<ogra_> you mean the media keys ?
<Namidairo> the letters and the media keys should work though
<ogra_> they will first just be mapped as F keys
<Namidairo> its just that the random crap like the wifi, bt, etc
<ogra_> unless they are hardwired
<Namidairo> no, they're F keys
<ogra_> (our toshiba ac100 port works that way)
<gennro> I would imagine once the community has time to work on it we should see a lot more functions
<ogra_> but i.e. F9 is hardwired to toggle the touchpad on that kbd
<ogra_> cant work around that in SW
<ogra_> gennro, well, the community has it now :)
<gianguido> "fatal: remote error: access denied or repository not exported" anyone knows how to fix?
<gianguido> i've wrote the right cm sources, i can reach them from my browser but repo seems to not see them
<Namidairo> O_o
<gianguido> wtf
<fish1209> heh
<sqrt7744> alright, has anyone been able to successfully flash back to android? I'm on a nexus 7, I followed the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install about restoring android, but it hangs at the bootloader with "booting failed"
<sqrt7744> I have a couple of programs I want to port to ubuntu tablet/phone, so I'm going to try the multiboot option (still need android)
<elisescu> gianguido|away, try: "repo init -u git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b phablet-10.1"
<napster> Is it possible to get the device's log? Like we do "logcat" when developing apps for Android?
<benkaiser> napster: I could be wrong, because I have never used it... But I think in the hangout yesterday they said you could use logcat to find bugs
<napster> I see
<napster> let me try. thanks benkaiser
<benkaiser> napster: no worries :)
<gennro> I'm waiting for the 13.04 update, should improve a lot
<gennro> I mean I can't wait for the 13.04 update
<napster> :)
<ogra_> gennro, i would expect it to improve daily from next week on
<Namidairo> code freeeeeeeze
<ogra_> (we are starting daily builds early next week)
<gennro> awesome, yeah been running 13.04 on another laptop I have
<gennro> 12.10 is a little more stable for development so that is what is running on this laptop I am on
<elisescu> Do you guys know if it is possible to run the ubuntu phone on the android emulator? I can see that the emulator is still one of the choosecombo options when trying to build the source code
<egzeqta> Where i can find source code and all dev stuff? Lunchpad is almost empty for this project.
<Tilapia> Hi everyone :)
<Tilapia> Bonjour ! :D
<fuss132> Heyyy :D
<gennro> hi
<Tilapia> =)
<egzeqta> Hello!
<Tilapia> Have you got some news about the Tilapia ? :-'(
<Tilapia> The unique which didn't work haha ;)
<Tilapia> Really? Nobody had news ? x)
<Tilapia> >_________<
<fuss132> @egzeqta meinst du den android teil oder den ubuntu touch teil?
<Tilapia> En français peut-^etre ? :D
<Tilapia> Well, ok... :'(
<sqrt7744> hey isn't there a QML tutorial today sometime
<egzeqta> @fuss132 Right now I am in Germany but i dont speak deutsch
<egzeqta> @fuss132 i meant ubuntu touch files
<Tilapia> Anyone had try to put Ubuntu Touch on Nexus ? ;)
<gennro> Tilapia, what device is that?
<Tilapia> Tilapia is the Nexus 7 32GB 3G >_<
<sqrt7744> Tilapia, I did
<Tilapia> Tilapia is the code name for Asus Nexus 7 32GB 3G
<Tilapia> So maybe sqrt7744 or gennro had try to ? :D
<sqrt7744> Tilapia, now I'm trying to flash back to android... I was having trouble because I accidentally d/l the 3G version rather than the wifi version for nex 7 (they both have the same firmware revision/name)
<Tilapia> Oh :o
<sqrt7744> Tilapia, what do you want to know?
<Tilapia> I wanna know if I can push Ubuntu on these Device.
<Tilapia> Because on the 21, I can't.
<gennro> Tilapia, Nexus 7?
<gennro> or any Nexus device?
<Tilapia> 21th*
<Tilapia> Nexus 7 3G
<sqrt7744> It's cool to play with for a little while, but not really usable yet. I want to port some code to it, but since I actually need to use my tablet as well, i'll have to dual boot, maybe with multiboot
<sqrt7744> i'm going to try that now
<Tilapia> At the moment, I have that: http://askubuntu.com/questions/259459/phablet-flash-detects-a-nexus-7-as-tilapia
<sqrt7744> if i can multiboot without it being a major PITA (i.e. still able to install updates on both sides) then i'll keep it, otherwise... hey is there a simultor in the SDK?
<Tilapia> gennro: Yes this is a Nexus 7 3G. Codename Tilapia.
<Tilapia> gennro sqrt7744 you can see the error that display here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/259459/phablet-flash-detects-a-nexus-7-as-tilapia
<Tilapia> I have the same ;)
<sqrt7744> i have the wifi version so i can't help you
<Tilapia> Erf :/
<sqrt7744> this is the first time i hear that the 3G version isn't supported though
<Tilapia> Hmmmm
<sqrt7744> seems a bit odd, if it were my choice I'd just say the 3G aspect isn't supported but the rest is.
<Tilapia> So I must wait for a port/fix you guess ? :/
<sqrt7744> Tilapia, did you try it?
<Tilapia> When I try to phablet -b, I had this: Device detected as tilapia Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<fuss132> any one here that might could help me? I compiled the adnroid part but after flashingI got http://pastebin.com/aMUBfmFB
<ogra_> Tilapia, i would assume it just works if you do a manual flash with the grouper images, the kerbnel shoouldnt differ (it doesnt for the ubuntu desktop image on nxeus7 we have)
<Tilapia> Honestly, I don't know how to manuel flash my Nexus.. :/
<ogra_> try that http://sergiusens.github.com/posts/installing-ubuntu-touch-preview-on-the-nexus-7-with-ubuntu-on-it.html
<sqrt7744> Tilapia, if you just want to try Ubuntu Touch out for a few minutes, then it's probably not worth the trouble. It's really not very usable at this stage.
<Tilapia> Hmmm OK... :/
<ogra_> it is more for developers, yes
<sqrt7744> i'd let it bake for a few months
<Tilapia> ogra_: is it for me ?
<Tilapia> Hmmm
<Tilapia> Maybe I must wait
<ogra_> Tilapia, what do you plan to do with it ?
<Tilapia> It's because I had 3 tablets, so I really want to test Ubuntu Touch on one ;)
<ogra_> it has a browser and a camera app that works ... everything else needs to be developed still
<wickwire> Hi, I'm using ubuntu phone on my galaxy nexus, trying to build apps
<sqrt7744> they are all 3G version?
<Tilapia> I use Ubuntu since 2/3 years, and I want to test on my Nexus.
<wickwire> Installing the SDK I got an error
<Tilapia> No
<ogra_> if you want to test the UI and dont have high expectations for apps, then go ahead indeed
<Tilapia> I had a Nexus 7 3G and Galaxy Tab 2 7.0
<RzR> hi
<wickwire> Qt creator started with a message saying that libbotan wasn't available
<ogra_> wickwire, install it
<sqrt7744> ogra_, even the UI is more proof of concept at this point i'd say. It's pretty laggy, especially when compared to finished products with similar software and lower specs, e.g. Nokia N9.
<wickwire> I'm using mint 14 so I did yes and it worked - just wanted to share
<wickwire> Also, I now have my currency converter ready, it runs with qmlscene
<ogra_> spon what device ?
<ogra_> sqrt7744, on what device
<sqrt7744> ogra_, nex 7
<wickwire>  But I can't seem to send it to the nexus
<ogra_> its definitely lots faster on the nexus4
<ogra_> (than android)
<wickwire> The nexus is detected by qtcreator, as I can reboot it
<sqrt7744> interesting
<vanhoof> wickwire: sudo apt-get install libbotan*
<Tilapia> Well I'll wait for a publish version I guess
<Tilapia> Thanks for your help guys ;)
<ogra_> sqrt7744, there is no memory management for apps yet, if you start many, you run out of ram and it will become sluggish
<wickwire> Vanhoof: yes it is working now thanks
<ogra_> but right after startup it shouldnt be any slower than android
<sqrt7744> ogra_, that maybe true, some things about I really liked, like switching between web pages.
<wickwire> Now when I want to pubilsh thewcurrency conveter, it says that I don't have an open project
<napster> ok another question. How to do a simple console.log(message); ?
<sqrt7744> ogra_, but generally it is still unusable. I'm really looking forward to a quality finished product
<ogra_> napster, remotely ? just use adb and logcat like on android
<wickwire> But the nexus is available to the qt creator, it responds to reboot
<napster> ogra_: No, I mean from code, I need to print some intermediate data.
<ogra_> sqrt7744, well help making it one :) canonical doesnt have the resources to do it without help from the community :)
<wickwire> Qt creator seemed to only create a qml file, not an entire qt project
<wickwire> So I can't seem to be able to deploy to the phone
<netcurli> wickwire: what template did you choose?
<roxkYu> hello..
<sqrt7744> ogra_, that's why i'm trying to dual boot. I have 3 programs to port
<wickwire> netcurli: Qtquick2 I think
<sqrt7744> ogra_, but I can't really work on the UI, not my expertise
<roxkYu> my GNex has just unlocked and rooted..
<roxkYu> then  i did the phablet-flash..
<netcurli> wickwire: you might have to use Ubuntu -> Ubuntu UI Simple or Tabs
<roxkYu> And it tried to copy some files to my GNex..but i got the error..."adbd cannot run as root in production builds"
<roxkYu> why is it so?
<napster> ogra_: Any idea?
<ogra_> napster, sorry, not really a Qt guy (i do the lower level stuff and build images usually)
<napster> no problem
<ogra_> sqrt7744, even though we dont encourage or support it, there is a dual boot option somewhere at the xda developers forum
<roxkYu> hmm..i skipped the "phablet-flash -b", let me try it again
<wickwire> Netcurli: ok I will try that
<ogra_> roxkYu, is the bootloader already unlocked ?
<philhug> just installed it on a n7, but touch screen is not working. do I need to copy any firmware blobs to make it work?
<roxkYu> should be.. i use the Nexus-Root-toolkit to do it in windows OS
<sqrt7744> ogra_, yes, i know about it, multiboot. I'm going to try it out. If it doesn't work well I'll just port in the sdk and try the code out on device when i've gotten it to usable state
<ogra_> philhug, nope, works out of the box usually, did you try to swipe from the left ?
<roxkYu> let me try it again..and see how is it.
<chouchoune> philhug: it worked without it for me
<philhug> ah, stupid user error ;)
<ogra_> well, its not easily discoverable if you do it for the first time ... every edge has a function in ubuntu touoch
<edulix> hi people
<Buntux1> hi @ all
<saida> hi all
<gennro_> hi
<benkaiser> Hello
<saida> has anyone tried flashing ubuntu on nexus 4??
<Buntux1> I have an question: My friend send me an Phone from China and i want to root them to install the best OS of live (Ubuntu) but this Phone is not Original, so i cant root them.
<ogra_> saida, plnty of people, yes
<ogra_> *plenty
<saida> Thx Ogra for your response, how was the performance, actually i want to try it now
<ogra_> saida, same as android or even a bit faster since it runs less stuff ... dont expect uch though, there are no apps yet
<ogra_> s/uch/much/
<saida> flashing back to android is easy???
<ogra_> saida, read the release notes from the channel topic link so you know what works and what doesn ...
<gennro_> easy as flashing any rom
<ogra_> flashing back is easy yes
<signal0r> damn. ubuntu for phones is so slow ;D
<saida> thx ogra, nice talking to u:)
<ogra_> signal0r, what device ?
<signal0r> nexus
<ogra_> galayx nexus ?
<signal0r> yes
<ogra_> yeah, its the very low end we support
<roxkYu> my GNex is rebooting now.. X-fingers
<ogra_> and there is no memory management for apps ... so Gnex has low ram and nothig that prevents it from running out of ram ... thats indeed slow ...
<signal0r> but i like the look & feel ^^
<signal0r> ah
<ogra_> (will get better with one of the next images)
<buntux1> sorry had relog
<gennro_> the OMAP SoC the Gnex uses isn't very fast compared to todays SoCs
<ogra_> yeah, that too
<gennro_> 7 to 8k on antutu benchmark compared to the 13k to 15k the tegra 3 can hit
<roxkYu> those demo in youtube are Nexus4 or GNex?
<ogra_> i think there are various for both
<buntux1> How Can I root an China Iphone to install ubuntu? Gives there an way too flash it from my Ubuntu desktop without routing The phone? Cause cant root it
<gennro_> the videos I have seen have been the Gnex 10
<roxkYu> ok..
<Lloir> morning gents and ladies
<signal0r> but i didn't figured out how to close apps :P
<gennro_> A15 based SoC is very fast, lots of instructions per cycle
<ogra_> signal0r, swipe from the bottom, wait until the looking glass icon appreas, click it, then there is an X at the bottom
<Lloir> anyone comes across this when trying to "boot" ubuntu with ubuntu-session http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=aGitU085
<Slamper> Is the Ubuntu for Phones *.img available for download ? I want to run it on the Emulator
<gennro_> buntux1, without knowing the hardware it is going to be tough to even help you
<signal0r> ogra_: is it possible to build and test an app already?
<roxkYu> yes..it works.. Thanks a bunch for the great work!
<Wuestenschiff> wich is quite complicated there shoul be a possibility to kill them out of the home screen
<ogra_> signal0r, yes there is an SDK
<gennro_> buntux1, if your phone isn't even supported by CM10.1 there will be very little chance as of right now
<buntux1> its an MT6325 and MT 6235 Chip
<ogra_> Slamper, what kind of emulator ? it would have to emulate one of the nexus devices
<ogra_> Slamper, the images are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<Wuestenschiff> u can test on a real device...
<gennro_> buntux1, ah a mediatek SoC I don't think there is any CM10.1 ports yet
<Slamper> I want to run it  on the Android SDK Emulator is that possible ?
<Slamper> thx for the link
<ogra_> not sure, the SDK ships something to run apps in it (not the full OS though)
<buntux1> gennro sorry for Stupid question . whats CN 10.1 ports?
<signal0r> ubuntu boots very fast. :)
<ogra_> :)
<gennro_> buntux1,  Ubuntu touch uses CM(Cyanogenmod)10.1 as the base layer( driver/kernel), which allows a stripped down version of ubuntu to run on top of that
<gennro_> buntux1, very alpha stages at the time so not very good for running as all time OS
<buntux1> okey its the basemand of android? Or? On the Phone runs Android 2.2
<buntux1> with an IOS template pack.. cant remove the template pack
<gennro_> buntux1, I don't know much about the Iphone clones so I won't be able to help you much, for the most part those china phones are junk
<buntux1> i know :/ but looks like good, for a present.. I love Ubuntu & opensource but dant want buy an MAcShit but the Design is very well
<signal0r> so, ubuntu will run on every nexus device because the drivers are opensource for those devices?
<gennro_> yeah just not much support for them
<ogra_> signal0r, nope, no opensource drivers
<buntux1> and a many freinds from asia want to know how can we flash this junk
<gennro_> signal0r, more or less is CM10.1 supports all the nexus devices
<ogra_> signal0r, but easily unlockable bootloaders :)
<ogra_> CM support doesnt matter, the point that you can unlock it without voiding your warranty does
<buntux1> other question... give an way to unlock an Smartphone  disk to test something withoeut routing  an Phone?
<ogra_> if we had chosen other devices you would have to root them first, not something ubuntu wants to be responsible for :) so porting to these devices is left too the community
<signal0r> the other big thing - the update process, is it more like ubuntu or android? :) i like the daily updates for software with bugs or security problems.
<roxkYu> i got one issue..
<buntux1> want see files like .bin . core
<roxkYu> i am able to make phone call..
<ogra_> signal0r, see the release notes
<roxkYu> but not able to surf the internet..
<signal0r> i'll. thanks ;)
<roxkYu> no data connection.
<ogra_> rono GSM data support, only wlan currentlly
<gennro_> roxkYu, ubuntu touch only supports WiFi only
<roxkYu> ops..
<DAMOND> hi
<roxkYu> i see.. no wonder
<roxkYu> then too bad
<DAMOND> if you see the log of kernel?
<DAMOND> 1 cpu is on and off
<gennro_> Canonical really needs to say this is a very alpha stage of Ubuntu touch
<ogra_> gennro_, thats why it is called "developer preview"
<DAMOND> always
<ogra_> DAMOND, to save battery the cores are shut down if they are not in use
<gennro_> ogra_, yeah seems a lot of people think this is a full functioning OS
<ogra_> gennro_, well, then they should learn reading ;)
<buntux1> no only for freaks like us :P
<gennro_> ogra_, true lol
<vanhoof> :)
<ogra_> it was nowhere announced as a functional OS :)
<DAMOND> yes but the device lag when the cpy turn of and on
<ogra_> DAMOND, yeah, there is no optimization at all yet ...
<ogra_> once there was some fine tuning that will change
<signal0r> the extra pixels on the desktop are great.
<hexadezimalion> the nexus7 will be supported in the future?
<ogra_> sure
<DAMOND> orga i wont write a new kernel baset on cyanogen
<ogra_> DAMOND, ?? why wudl you do that
<vanhoof> hexadezimalion: running on my n7 (grouper) now
<DAMOND> fix the bugs
<gennro_> vanhoof, did you install from stock N7 rom?
<ogra_> DAMOND, well, go ahead then, the code is public
<vanhoof> gennro_: ah no, since adbd is not on that image
<hexadezimalion> I know, but I want to know for the future
<vanhoof> gennro_: phased back to stock android then flashed
<gennro_> vandhoof, ok thats what I was asking, I tried earlier from PA 3.0 and just got a soft brick
<vanhoof> gennro_: rather, stock ubuntu n7 rom, or stock android rom?
<ogra_> DAMOND, http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb for the android side of the OS, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview for UI stuff
<DAMOND> is not easy yesterday i tried but the device crash
<ogra_> what device is that ?
<ogra_> there is no memory management for any of the apps yet, if you run out of ram stuff will crash
<hexadezimalion> I will flash my n7 now, wish me luck. ;-)
 * ogra_ wishes you luck
<vanhoof> hexadezimalion: lmk if you need a hand
<gennro_> vanhoof, I figure ubuntu touch was looking for a stock rom on my N7
<vanhoof> hexadezimalion: note the adb push will take ~10m
<hexadezimalion> thx
<DAMOND> thx orga
<gennro_> well the wife's N7 =)
<vanhoof> then when booting out of recovery ~70-80% along the way (android guy with his guts out) it'll appear to hang, but all is well :)
<DAMOND> i try aigan
<signal0r> the keyboard really needs a "close" button %)
<gennro_> I have a Asus TF700T I am working on getting UT running on
<ogra_> "android guy with his guts out"
<ogra_> LOL
<DAMOND> lol
<vanhoof> signal0r: swipe it dowm
<ogra_> vanhoof, you clearly watch to many zombie movies (or play to much steam games)
<DAMOND> for the icon of sim?
<vanhoof> ogra_: 'tis true
<DAMOND> is only for wifi
<vanhoof> and its 6am :)
<hexadezimalion> my wife has an iPad, when ubuntu will run on her iPad, I will tell her.
<ogra_> heh
<DAMOND> i don't have a idea for put a icon here
<ogra_> DAMOND, yes, no support for GSM networking yet ... only calls are possible via GSM
<DAMOND> yes yes i conw
<DAMOND> know
<hexadezimalion> greetings from Munich, I start flashing,  bye
<DAMOND> good luck :)
 * ogra_ waves from kassel
<DAMOND> i italy
 * signal0r from aarau ;p
<DAMOND> XD
<netcurli> lauter europäer hier..
 * vanhoof from ogra_'s place
<ogra_> haha
 * ogra_ goes around the house to find where vanhoof might hide
<SferaDev> Does Touch maintains the CWM?
<ogra_> well, the parts we use are maintained, yes
<vanhoof> ogra_: with all your goodies :) *cough* my screen *cough*
<gennro_> i'm one of those american jerks
<signal0r> gennro_: condolence
<ogra_> vanhoof, oh, nobody said i need to get dressed
<DAMOND> i write a kernel of francisco.franco for android 4.2.1
<DAMOND> but crash in boot
<vanhoof> ogra_: nah its saturday, pants are optional
<DAMOND> i don't know why
<ogra_> DAMOND, i guess you need to use the Ubuntu config for your kernel when building
<ogra_> it is different from the android one
<SferaDev> If I install Touch, I will stay with my recovery to then reload cm10.1?
<gennro_> yeah was going to say there are some flags for the kernel that need to be enabled for UT to work
<vanhoof> yes you will have a recovery cabpable of restoring
<DAMOND> une answare
<SferaDev> But the partitions are different?
<vanhoof> however you should adb pull it first to be safe, then push it back
<DAMOND> answar
<DAMOND> answer
<ogra_> gennro_, also many that need to be disabled
<benkaiser> does flashing Ubuntu Touch wipe the phones internal memory?
<DAMOND> i can take the original kernel of ubuntu?
<HQRaja> Hello everyone!
<DAMOND> hi
<ogra_> DAMOND, http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb
<roxkYu> ogra_: i tried to use my notebook as a hotspot..so that i could use my GNex to connect to the Wi-Fi connection..
<roxkYu> but it does not work..
<HQRaja> Is there a way to take screenshots of ubuntu touch developer preview?
<roxkYu> i created a Ad-hoc Network..for the hotspot.
<ogra_> roxkYu, might be that ad-hoc does not work yet, try with a real AP
<SferaDev> Hotspot is not available in developer preview, I think....
<roxkYu> ok..
<ogra_> HQRaja, https://plus.google.com/109365858706205035322/posts/2r6yUSL9W79
<DAMOND> kdiamante95@gmail.com
<benkaiser> HQRaja: Also look here: http://vladfilippov.com/blog/2013-02-21-ubuntu-touch-preview
<SferaDev> Then If I install Ubuntu Touch, I can restore with a WIPE and a flash zip to CM10.1?
<DAMOND> no is avviable in shell
<vanhoof> HQRaja: nothing out of the box yet
<vanhoof> but
<vanhoof> adb shell /system/bin/screencap -p /sdcard/screenshot.png
<vanhoof> adb pull /sdcard/screenshot.png screenshot.png
<gennro_> SferaDev, according to the UT porting guide there are some changes that need to be done in fstab
<DAMOND> yes
<DAMOND> sferadev
<DAMOND> yes you can
<SferaDev> Ok, we will see
<SferaDev> I don't want to use download mode...
<DAMOND> for upload the sistem?
<DAMOND> no you save a zip of cm 10,1 en flash from sdcard
<DAMOND> fris wipe
<HQRaja> Thanks ogra_, benkaiser, vanhoof
<benkaiser> My download is only at 800mb out of the 15-20gb :(
<DAMOND> for upload??
<gennro_> benkaiser, yeah mine has been going for about 6 hours now
<vanhoof> ogra_: when are we going out for lunch?
<HQRaja> BTW speaking of ADB, my windows PC isn't detecting my Nexus 4 or Nexus 10 (both on ubuntu) in adb mode; the 'adb devices' command returns nothing. Do I have to enable ADB within ubuntu touch?
<benkaiser> how much has downloaded? check by du'ing the directory of the download like so 'du -h --max-depth=1'
<benkaiser> gennro_: ^^^^^
<ogra_> vanhoof, well, i need to get rid of these 20cm of snow in the front yard first
<DAMOND> for updates?
<roxkYu> i shall walk-out of my house.. to test the wi-fi :=)
<vanhoof> 6.8G	./.repo
<ogra_> wich i will actually do right now ...
<DAMOND> apt-get?
 * ogra_ is afk shoveling snow for 1h
<DAMOND> for updates?
<vanhoof> ogra_: ooooh, lmk when you have a clear path for me, i'm fairly unstable on ice ;)
<ogra_> DAMOND, read the release notes
<gennro_> benkaiser, 826mb for me
<DAMOND> yes
<DAMOND> i read
<DAMOND> but update only app
<ogra_> it talks about updates
<DAMOND> only app update whis apt-get updates && apt-get updates
<vanhoof> ... 91 KiB/s
<ogra_> currently you will need to re-flash if you want the android part updated... the ubuntu side just works with apt
<benkaiser> gennro_: Oh noes... thats the same as me... This is gonna take a long time by the looks of it... Guessing you at least have a landline internet connection that is stable though aha
<ogra_> anyway ...
 * ogra_ grabs the shovel .... *sigh* i hate winter
<gennro_> benkaiser, yeah running cable, but it seems the github server is way overloaded had to reset several times now
<benkaiser> vanhoof: You are at least a third of the way there though :)
<vanhoof> benkaiser: yeah think the hoards of clones are bogging things down :)
<DAMOND> i have lunch bye!! thx all
<vanhoof> ogra_: pick up a pizza on your way back
<vanhoof> i have to watch this git clone
<vanhoof> serious business ;)
<benkaiser> gennro_: Yeh, I had to shut it down and restart it tonnes of time but it has been running stable for a while (I am on a 3G internet hotspot from my phone)
<SferaDev> 15Gb in a 3G conn
<SferaDev> Are you crazy??
<gennro_> I am downloading the CM10.1 repo at the same time though =)
<SferaDev> Crazy then
<benkaiser> SferaDev: I don't have any other connection... But don't worry my pre-paid plan is unlimited data, texts and calls
<SferaDev> Next step is to clone paranoidandroid? or the aosp?
<SferaDev> xD
<SferaDev> Then I understan it
<HQRaja> So, does anyone know if it is normal for a Windows PC to not detect a device running ubuntu touch in ADB mode?
<benkaiser> SferaDev: I can normally get 600-700KiB/s but it looks like that doesn't matter as we are all getting < 100KiB/s
<gennro_> the android part of this is a little new to me, been running various linux distros for about 14 years though
<vanhoof> benkaiser: yeah I just think it's the host that is overwhelmed, not on your end
<SferaDev> benkaiser: I get normally 1Mb/s and I'm also with 4-100Kb/s
<vanhoof> this was actually a bit faster before the porting bit yesterday
<benkaiser> vanhoof: Yeh...
<Nikez> http://nikez.nu/images/desire_ubuntu.jpg < hehe
<benkaiser> SferaDev: Yep :(
<gennro_> HQRaja, could it possibly be the new 4.2.2 android where it changed ADB to require a authentication before hand?
<SferaDev> gennro_: Could it be...
<vanhoof> I just went and dug out my SGSII (i777) out of a burried box in hopes to get it going but this clone might send me to bed :)
<SferaDev> If Adb doesn't find try to upgrade platform-tools of the SDK
<Nikez> Sure took a while to get it to work on Desire
<vanhoof> HQRaja: unplug/replug after enabling usb debugging
<vanhoof> HQRaja: thats what I have to do when starting from 4.2.2
<gennro_> SferaDev, yeah I installed the lastest nightly of CM10.1 on my Tf700T to I don't run into any ADB issues due to the 4.2.2 update
<gennro_> SferaDev, not real sure if UT supports that part of 4.2.2 yet
<HQRaja> vanhoof: The device is on ubuntu touch already.
<SferaDev> When the clone seems to be stucked what do you do? Restart the internet? Close terminal and make a -c?
<HQRaja> vanhoof: It got detected just fine when it was on Android; now after installing ubuntu touch on it, it's only getting detected in adb on Linux, and not on Windows.
<vanhoof> HQRaja: should have no issues there, though i'm connecting to a x220 running 13.04 w/ abd tools 1.0.31
<gennro_> SferaDev, I Ctrl+C then phablet-dev-bootstrap -c [folder]
<SferaDev> ok
<HQRaja> vanhoof: Yeah I'm able to detect it just fine in ADB on 12.10
<SferaDev> Maybe the driver for windows?
<gennro_> I blame windows =)
<gennro_> yeah device driver for windows
<HQRaja> The drivers for GNex are installed =)
 * benkaiser afk
<HQRaja> That's how it was getting detected prior to installing ubuntu touch
<HQRaja> Oh well, no biggie; I'll just setup the SDK on ubuntu (need to use DDMS)
<T-Macgnolia> Who is tired of waiting on their repo? I have been going for almost 13 hours
<SferaDev> Me........................
<gennro_> T-Macgnolia, hah I am only at 7 hours now =)
<TToivanen> I got fatal: The remote hung up unexpectedly. Is it safe to continue syncing with -c switch?
<SferaDev> Yep
<gennro_> TToivanen, yes
<T-Macgnolia> Yes but reboot your machine furst
<TToivanen> thanks
<gennro_> TToivanen, you will prolly have to do that a few times
<T-Macgnolia> I had to do that just a minute ago
<TToivanen> gennro, OK thanks for your help
<gennro_> SferaDev, 889M
<fuss132> ERROR: Library '/system/lib/libubuntu_application_api.so' not found any idea why? Shouldnt it get compiled?
<vanhoof> someone serve this up in bt :)
<gennro_> SferaDev, at this pace may take all weekend
<vanhoof> gennro_: 7h and 900m?
<T-Macgnolia> They should tell you in the porting guid to remove the nexus devices from the manifest.xml
<vanhoof> im  in around the same time and just hit 7g
<gennro_> vanhoof, yeah
<SferaDev> gennro_: Yes... Fetching projects another time....
<T-Macgnolia> fuss132 it is saying it could not find that file to continue compiling
<vanhoof> how about all of you quit
<vanhoof> let me finish
<SferaDev> Hahhahahaha
<vanhoof> then ill go to bed :D
<SferaDev> I say the same
<T-Macgnolia> Ha ha ha ha
<vanhoof> :)
<T-Macgnolia> Damn another fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<Nikez> fuss132: Do you have hybris and platform-api in ubuntu/?
<Nikez> in our tree.
<Nikez> your*
<fuss132> sorry, I ment its alredy compiled (without any errors). I pushed it to my phone and its not booting, the logcat gives me that error
<Nikez> Yes, and I asked you - Do you have it in your tree?
<Nikez> You compiled it right?
<fuss132> you mean device tree? Yes, but not in the compiled .zip
<fuss132> yes right
<Nikez> I don't follow. You compiled the system.img and boot.img right?
<Nikez> (or the tiny .zip)
<Nikez> In your device tree, in the root of it (ie, where you see abi, android, build, device.. )
<Nikez> You have a folder named ubuntu right?
<fuss132> correct
<Nikez> Which folders do you have in ubuntu?
<Nikez> ls -la ubuntu
<datagutt> damn all the connect reset by peer
<fuss132> assets and chroot
<Nikez> Ok
<fuss132> *uchroot
<Nikez> You're missing "hybris" and "platform-api"
<Nikez> so backup to -1 of top
<Nikez> and do phablet-dev-bootstrap -c nameofyourdevicetree
<Nikez> and it should get them for you (They are bzr packages)
<_panzersajt> Hy I would like to ask how can I port Ubuntu touch preview to a device that is not currently supported by cyanogenmod. It is a omap4460 based tablet, and it has a mixed rom built from AOKP CM etc. I haven't got the kernel source codes but I have uImage and uImage_recovery (cwm). Do I need to recompile the kernel for ubuntu?
<razvan> hi
<gennro_> _panzersajt, yes the kernel need sto be recompiled
<razvan> i have  a question
<_panzersajt> gennro_, thanks but that means that I cannot make this build since the manufacturer would't release the source code for the kernel
<gennro_> _panzersajt, correct
<razvan> will make Canonical a ubuntu for galaxy mini?
<fuss132> hm I tried it with the maguro, its fully syncing wihtout any errrors but no hybris there
<SferaDev> Emmm... Nope
<fuss132> they´re also not there at http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb
<SferaDev> For now Canonical has released  only for google devices
<SferaDev> If you'd like to have it in your mini, try to compile it
<SferaDev> But not now... Another client to the conn could be mortal.
<SferaDev> xD
<razvan> i  am new on this think with Linux ,how can i compile?
<razvan> thing
<fuss132> are those files (hybrids and platform_api) common files means for every device the same?
<Nikez> yes
<SferaDev> razvan: You'll need a good pc, good conn (now it doesn't matters), ubuntu 12 and patiente
<Nikez> fuss132: get them
<Nikez> and you're set.
<SferaDev> And cm support for your device
<baaba> are there steps for cross-compiling a c++ hello world via qt creator for ubuntu touch (arm)?
<baaba> i mean, documented somewhere
<gennro_> razvan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<razvan> thanks
<baaba> last time i tried the build menu option via qt creator, but got stuck because it tries to run the entire build natively on the phone, and i couldn't find qt5-qmake that i could install onto the phone
<fuss132> sorry for being stuped but from where should I get them? phablet-dev-bootstrap -c maguro does not download them
<Nikez> ..
<SferaDev> have you installed phablet-tools ?
<Nikez> fuss132:
<Nikez> I told you to get -1 of your android root
<fuss132> yes of course I´ve installed them
<Nikez> meaning /home/username/android/[ROOT]/
<Nikez> so you need to stand in android
<SferaDev> Have you started the project already? If not the -c doesn't work
<Nikez> and do phablet-dev-boostrap -c [root]
<Nikez> SferaDev: probably as he synced it.
<SferaDev> Yep but is he building for maguro?
<SferaDev> Then it's: phablet-dev-bootstrap -c -v maguro [folder]
<krabador> then, how many hd space i'll download with sources?
<fuss132> for syncing a second time I did phablet-dev-bootstrap -c -v maguro nameofmyfolder
<SferaDev> krabador, 15Gb + 2-3 Binary
<krabador> SferaDev, UH! :)
<IMarks> hello
<fuss132> I´m not at root directory where abi, bionic etc is, correct?
<razvan> i red but i have a single question:will (sometimes/somewere) launches ubuntu for galaxy mini
<fuss132> * I´m now
<Nikez> fuss132: How did you start the project?
<Nikez> repo init -u ~?
<SferaDev> razvan, I don't think so
<fuss132> phablet-dev-bootstrap -c maguro ubtouch
<Nikez> kk then just do phablet-dev-strap -c ubtouch
<IMarks> does anyone how to flash the ubuntu for nexus 7 using my windows 8 system?
<SferaDev> razvan, because your device it's still on CM7 not 10.1
<Nikez> and it should fetch the hybris and platform-api
<SferaDev> IMarks, You need Ubuntu 64bits
<IMarks> so there no chance to install by windows? too bad, well then i guess i need to install a dual-boot
<SferaDev> IMarks, I made a dual-boot with wubi in my win8 pc
<gizmo> IMarks: a live-cd should be enough
<razvan> here`s the link:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2060605
<gennro_> IMarks, yeah you can use wubi for quick dualboot install
<SferaDev> razvan, talk with this guy then
<razvan> ok
<SferaDev> razvan, In the post he shares the device tree. It could work
<razvan> i want very much
<SferaDev> WOW, I arrived to 800 KiB/s and then went down to 200
<gennro_> SferaDev, Have you looked at the manifest.xml yet?
<fuss132> phablet-dev-bootstrap -c ubtouch gives me The remote end hung up unexpectedly yeah ^^
<SferaDev> Of what device?
<datagutt> ERROR:phablet-dev-bootstrap:Error while trying to sync repository
<SferaDev> For i9000 I'm still loading objects
<datagutt> gah i hate this
<datagutt> lol
<datagutt> i let it run during the night
<datagutt> and it ended
<datagutt> i expected to wake up to fully synced sources
<gennro_> SferaDev, just the one located under /[device]/manifests
<datagutt> but no
<SferaDev> Nope yet
<SferaDev> But I have the device tree for my device
<Nikez> lalz
<datagutt> Receiving objects:  37% (257844/683953), 100.06 MiB | 3.06 MiB/s
<gennro_> SferaDev, ah ok I am downloading for all since I am building for an unsupported device
<fuss132> Cannot fetch CyanogenMod/android_external_speex ERROR:phablet-dev-bootstrap:Error while trying to sync repository ^
<SferaDev> Ok
<SferaDev> I have official support of cm
<datagutt> SferaDev: what device do you have?
<SferaDev> I9000
<datagutt> i have i9300
<Sfiet_Konstantin> hello everybody
<datagutt> Hm getting much better speeds now
<SferaDev> Me too
<baaba> so i'm trying to build a c++ app via qt creator's "Build -> Ubuntu -> Build & Install C++ project on Ubuntu Device (experimental)"
<Sfiet_Konstantin> do anyone know where are the source code for ubuntu components ?
<datagutt> 4.38 MiB
<datagutt> and rising
<TToivanen> Woow! Over one Mbps!
<datagutt> it is between 3-4
<baaba> the build fails at: "qmake: could not exec '/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmake': No such file or directory"
<Sfiet_Konstantin> and for extension, what's contained in the image released by ubuntu for nexuses ?
<gennro_> 1.8G downloaded so far
<vanhoof> datagutt: Sfiet_Konstantin: I asked to see if we can bump things up a bit
<Sfiet_Konstantin> thanks in advance :)
<baaba> and there's no qt5-qmake package
<razvan> here is  the device tree:https://github.com/cyanogenmod/android_device_samsung_tass
<SferaDev> razvan, you'll need also the kernel and the hardwars
<razvan> just a sec..........
<krabador> please, tell me that someone are trying an samsung i9100 porting... i haven't enough disk space, and i really fear how many time i can take to build it with an athlon 2 x2 p340
<krabador> why i9100 is so hated....
<gennro_> ls
<gianguido> hi guys
<razvan> here~ the hardware specs:Codename:  tass  Vendor:  Samsung  Type:  phone  GSM freq:  Quad-band GSM 850 900 1800 1900 MHz GPRS/EDGE Platform:  Qualcomm MSM7227  CPU:  600 MHz single-core ARM11  GPU:  Adreno 200  RAM:  384MB
<gennro_> hi
<gianguido> guys i've a problem when syncing with i9300 cm github
<gianguido> repo says
<gianguido> error: Cannot fetch CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_smdk4412-common
<gianguido> error: Cannot fetch CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_i9300
<gianguido> error: Cannot fetch CyanogenMod/android_kernel_samsung_smdk4412
<razvan> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_tass/blob/gingerbread/kernel
<razvan> the kernel
<gianguido> razvan, what device?
<razvan> galaxy mini (gingerbread)
<gianguido> razvan, i don't think that ubuntu will support
<gianguido> too few cpu power/ram/gpu power
<datagutt> gianguido: Mine failed during the night
<datagutt> try again
<gianguido> and the architecture isn't arm7
<datagutt> there was some server problems just minutes ago
<gianguido> datagutt, trying
<datagutt> phablet-dev-bootstrap -c folder
<gianguido> datagutt, i've downloaded the sources
 * vanhoof watches his badwidth begin to whiter ;)
<gianguido> now i'm adding i9300 repos
<gianguido> but repo says he can't reach any repo with that name
<datagutt> Ohhhh
<gianguido> that's strange
<gianguido> repo names are all right
<datagutt> are you sure it tries to fetch from github?
<razvan> can`t be maked a lite version or something like thi?
<datagutt> maybe it tries to fetch from phablet.ubuntu.com
<razvan> this
<gianguido> datagutt, how can i check?
<gianguido> razvan, i don't think
<SferaDev> I go out! See you
<vanhoof> its pulling from phablet.u.c via git
<razvan> ok,thanks
<razvan> quit
<gianguido> vanhoof, how can i pull from github?
<kumikumi_> for some reason I can't run qmlscene from qt creator
<vanhoof> gianguido: dunno
<kumikumi_> but it works when run from a terminal
<vanhoof> working using the phablet-tools package
<gianguido> trying with complete address
<netcurli> kumikumi_: do you get an error message?
<kumikumi_> Starting external tool '/qmlscene' /home/blahblah/application.qml
<kumikumi_> that's all I get
<TToivanen> When adding new device, I should remove the nexus stuff from manifest.xml  and only use model specific ones, right?
<gianguido> here's the error
<gianguido> i was missing remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1"
<gianguido> TToivanen, i'm not removing them
<netcurli> kumikumi_: did you check if qmlscene is running then? ps -fC qmlscene
<datagutt> you don't need to remove them
<datagutt> it will only build the model you specify as an argument to the phablet command
<datagutt> well
<datagutt> the build command
<TToivanen> gianguido datagutt , thanks
<kumikumi_> netcurli: doesn't seem to be running
<kumikumi_> netcurli: running "qmlscene /home/blahblah/application.qml" on terminal works btw.
<kumikumi_> seems to be some kind of a problem with qt creator
<kumikumi_> (also, trying to build and run the app on device does nothing, not sure if this is related)
<gianguido> make sure to add cm.dependencies when compiling
<netcurli> is the path to qmlscene correct in qtcreator?
<kumikumi_> could as well be wrong
<kumikumi_> alright, I changed it to /usr/bin/qmlscene and it now works
<TToivanen> datagutt I haven't specified any devices to the phablet command 'cause my device is not yet supported.
<datagutt> ok
<gianguido> getting sgs3 i9300 sources now, hoping to have a funcional ubuntu /system tonight
<datagutt> you still don't need to remove it
<datagutt> gianguido: sounds good
<gianguido> yeah
<gianguido> downloading at 1mb/s... github servers <3
<TToivanen> datagutt roger that
<Octa> Is there a bug-tracker / mailinglist /FAQ to address UbuntuTouch developement (i.e. general concerns about UbuntuTouch)?
<gianguido> Octa, there's the ubuntu launchpad... but you need to tag the topic with a specified tag..
<Octa> but you can't report bugs against the UbuntuTouch or UbuntuPhone project.
<ogra_> Octa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute
<gianguido> hi ogra_ :)
<ogra_> hey :)
<Octa> I read this one already. the only thing about the OS mentioned is: Unfortunately, we can't really deal with bugs at this point
<Tal> hi, anyone mind helping with nexus7 black screen after trying to deploy?
<Tal> I've googled but didn't find any pure resolution
<ogra_> Octa, it links to the mailing list at the bottom
<gianguido> got the sources!
<Nikez> Let's see how it runs on HTC Sensation..
<ogra_> Tal, wipe (format) your data partition and start over. this happens if there was data before you flashed
<ogra_> (to much data so the image couldnt unpack)
<Tal> a noob question, if I boot the blackscreen after wiping adb still works?
<ogra_> if you only wipe the userdata partition all should be fine, yes, that only contains well ... user data :)
<Tal> ogra_ -> Thanks! hope to have some test run with this. btw, anyone tried audio? is audio api is same as with Android or there's better latency?
<Sinan___> LOL see what people say on the internet "Since Ubuntu Touch is just a CyanogenMod 10.1 base with the Ubuntu Touch interface"
<fuss132> people saying this are just stupid
<Sinan___> yep I gave their answer :D
<kumikumi_> Any idea on how to get the "Run in Ubuntu device" option working in Qt creator?
<Sinan___> and the who said this is one of XDA editors :D
<fuss132> :D
<fuss132> ouch
<Sinan___> xda-developers [dat] com/tag/cyanogenmod-10-1/
<Sinan___> sorry here xda-developers [dat] com/android/porting-ubuntu-touch-is-as-simple-as-building-cm/
<kumikumi_> ssh connection already works
<k1l_> well, lets not judge people for that.
<Sinan___> but this is not fair at all
<netcurli> kumikumi_: you need to create a Ubuntu -> Ubuntu UI simple/tabs project.
<Sinan___> Ubuntu Touch deserves much more
<k1l_> Sinan___: afaik, it uses the cm base so far
<gianguido> building for i9300 now!
<gianguido> error :D
<gianguido> R.stamp error
<gianguido> make: ***  Nessuna regola per generare l'obiettivo "/media/gianguido/Dati/UbuntuPhablet/ubuntu-phablet/out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/src/R.stamp", necessario per "/media/gianguido/Dati/UbuntuPhablet/ubuntu-phablet/out/target/common/obj/APPS/GalaxyS3Settings_intermediates/src/R.stamp".  Arresto.
<gianguido> "nessuna regola per generare l'obiettivo" means "no rules to build the object", "necessario per" means "needed for"
<Tal> Just to get it right. current ubuntu touch is a shell over android core?
<k1l_> Tal: android kernel to use their driver
<krabador> the shutdown issue it's fixed'
<krabador> ?
<Sinan___> k1l_: what do you mean ubuntu touch is cm based?
<Tal> kll_: so it's like desktop -> Linux kernel->ubuntu but with Andoird Kernel (for easier driver binaries)->ubuntu?
<datagutt> Ubuntu Phone OS uses cyanogenmod, but they removed dalvik and the java stuff
<Sinan___> is it not based ubuntu desktop for arm PCs?
<datagutt> ubuntu runs on a chroot ontop
<datagutt> Well it runs ubuntu ontop of android
<k1l_> Sinan___: its not that easy to just throw a kernel onto a smartphone and they will have drivers and everything
<k1l_> datagutt: is it a chroot?
<Tigrouzen> yes
<datagutt> yes it is a chroot
<conrad_> So what do early adopters say? Is the gui as smooth as advertised?
<gianguido> omg, compiling!
<gianguido> nope, R.stamp error...
<datagutt> gianguido: you removed the galaxys3settings part right?
<Tigrouzen> That mean why Sunspider score its overall ?
<datagutt> you don't need galaxys3settings
<gianguido> datagutt, wat?
<Tigrouzen> "m"
<datagutt> galaxys3settings is a java app
<datagutt> used in android
<gianguido> yep
<datagutt> might break build
<Tigrouzen> compile with "m" first
<gianguido> how to remove?
<datagutt> lemme see
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, compile with "m"?
<Tigrouzen> just type : m
<datagutt> in
<ddalex> hi guys
<datagutt> android_device_samsung_i9300
<datagutt> device_base
<datagutt> check product_packages
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, thanks, let's see
<Tigrouzen> m command make apps
<datagutt> Oh
<datagutt> hm
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, thanks a lot
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, and kernel!
<ddalex> need a bit of help with a port - have you seen this crash before ?
<datagutt> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_i9300/blob/cm-10.1/i9300.mk
<ddalex> I/DEBUG   (22797): backtrace:
<ddalex> I/DEBUG   (22797):     #00  pc 0000ef38  /system/lib/libutils.so (android::RefBase::incStrong(void const*) const+1)
<ddalex> I/DEBUG   (22797):     #01  pc 000115f3  /system/bin/ubuntuappmanager (android::sp<android::IApplicationManagerSession>::sp<android::BpApplicationManagerSession>(android::sp<android::BpApplicationManagerSession> const&)+20)
<datagutt> PRODUCT_PACKAGES += \
<datagutt>     GalaxyS3Settings \
<datagutt> remove the galaxys3settings part
<Sinan___> k1l_: can we download and compile linux programs in Ubuntu Touch?
<gianguido> datagutt, Tigrouzen suggest to run "m" firstly and then brunch
<Sinan___> arm compatible of course
<datagutt> gianguido: might work
<datagutt> both should work
<gianguido> this must be wrote on the wiki!
<datagutt> lol
<datagutt> all i know is that GalaxyS3Settings is not needed
<gianguido> datagutt, yeah but now it's compiling hahaha
<SferaDev> The wiki needs some improves
<gianguido> i need to build ubuntu part too?
<Sinan___> k1l_: can we download and compile arm compatible linux programs in Ubuntu Touch?
<gianguido> or i can use the provided zip?
<Tigrouzen> Yes need some imrpove and correct ;)
<gianguido> Sinan___, yes
<k1l_> Sinan___: why should you want this?
<Sinan___> So how come it is based CM then, I don't think we can do this in CM
<gianguido> if this build goes well, i'll add to the wiki that to build correctly you must execute "m" first and then "brunch"
<datagutt> because it runs in a chroot
<Sinan___> Just want to see its abilities
<Tigrouzen> add too need bzr ;)
<Sinan___> I'd like run gnome mplayer when I connected to my TV via HDMI
<Sinan___> or emesene or pidgin
<gianguido> Sinan___, you must compile it for arm, with all its libraries and it might work
<Henk_> Can anyone help me to get ADB working. I´ve installed ubuntu phone but now my pc doesn´t recognize my phone anymore. It only recognizes it when it is in recovery, but not if it is booted in ubuntu phone.
<gianguido> going away for a bit, see you later!
<Sinan___> Does Ubuntu touch provide full desktop experience or not? What about USB devices support
<frnv_> has anyone tried it on N7? Any better than the Galaxy Nexus version (totally laggy and incomplete)
<SferaDev> Right, does it have USB OTG?
<daughain_> Can anyone tell me which kernel is being used for Touch?
<Sinan___> afaik, CM lacks of drivers for non aosp devices
<Sinan___> if it is CM based, it'll be unusable as well
<ddalex> daughain_: the standard Android kernel that you have on your device
<Tigrouzen> you need modified kernel
<daughain_> ddalex, so Touch adapts to the kernel on the device?
<ddalex> daughain_: It uses the same kernel, with few modifications; you it needs a recompile, but the
<ddalex> basic capabilities of the device don't change
<Sinan___> ddalex: stock kernel or CM kernel ?
<ddalex> Sinan___: CM kernel
<daughain_> And, currently it is AOSP only?
<Sinan___> oh man this is a dead end then
<ddalex> basically, you need your device rooted and able to install a new kernel
<Sinan___> CM kernel fully works only on Google devices
<SferaDev> Sinan___: CM works on lots of devices
<ddalex> Sinan___: not necessarely, CM has support for lots of devices
<SferaDev> Sinan___: Not only nexus
<Sinan___> sort of works
<daughain_> CM kernels work on all devices. :P You just need to mak some other edits to run them, depending on the base device.
<ddalex> see here http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Devices
<Sinan___> I've been using samsung devices and I know CM very well
<SferaDev> what device
<KHendrik> My S3 is running CM 10.1 and its just awesome ...
<Sinan___> Too many things don't work in CM roms such as MHL, some gpu features, sound chip etc
<SferaDev> What?
<Tigrouzen> Chrooted can explain then why Ubuntu touch laggy and Sunspider x3 score then real Android rom ?
<Sinan___> really? try to plug it to a TV via MHL see yourself
<Sinan___> h264 hardware decoding is not working as well
<SferaDev> My i9000 works like a charm!
<SferaDev> With CM10.1 Nightly
<Sinan___> I have had S,S2,Note2
<KHendrik> MHL is a problem thats true but everything else is fine for me
<Sinan___> I used CM on these devices, don't tell me what it is
<baaba> ok, so i've got a c++ Qt GUI app compiled for the device now
<SferaDev> And if your device doesn't support those things is not by CM, The problems it's Samsung!
<baaba> when i run it, i get "This plugin does not support propagateSizeHints()" and nothing shows on the phone
<chouchoune> baaba: did you compile on the device ?
<baaba> yes
<chouchoune> how ? :P
<chouchoune> did you get qmake ?
<baaba> add the qt5-edgers ppa, install all the missing qt5 bits
<chouchoune> oh OK
<chouchoune> thanks
<baaba> there's actually a menu option in qt creator for that if you have the ubuntu sdk, Tools -> Ubuntu -> DEvice -> Enable -> Cpp compiling on Ubuntu Device
<Sinan___> I didn't know Ubuntu Touch is derived from CM :( What a disappointment
<baaba> which installs pretty much everything
<daughain_> Sinan___,  Do you need to wipe and remormat your sd to run CM on the note2?
<Sinan___> Never tried on note 2 but shouldn't be necessary
<Sinan___> never needed
<baaba> anyway, now my c++ app appears to run, but nothing shows up
<Sinan___> ah wait if your mean remove old system yes
<KHendrik> Sinan___, it is not ... it just uses some of the source which will be replaced in the release version
<baaba> is there something special i need to do to get the phone to show the app?
<daughain_> Everything I've read on it says you need fat32, just not sure what Samsung uses.
<datagutt> [14:18:56] <Sinan___>	 Too many things don't work in CM roms such as MHL, some gpu features, sound chip etc
<Sinan___> removing previous samsung rom is necessary in note 2
<baaba> running the same project on the desktop side works fine
<datagutt> you know that these problems are mostly only on samsung devices?
<chouchoune> baaba: ah, didn't see that
<datagutt> and that samsung is the main issue?
<datagutt> exynos is terrible to make custom roms for
<datagutt> :P
<datagutt> sony devices have much more stuff working
<SferaDev> Samsung doesn't knows how to build a great rom.
<Sinan___> because sony is more close to aosp, even experia rumored to be in aosp stream once but google pulled it out
<KHendrik> SferaDev, sad but true
<gianguido> finally compiling :D i'm so excited
<ddalex> anybody porting on a device ?
<baaba> oh, i guess i'm going to have to run the whole thing as a qmlscene?
<Sinan___> The problem is Samsung is not willing to share exynos source codes or releasing vey outdated versions
<KHendrik> gianguido, what are you compiling?
<Tigrouzen> im working porting on Samsung Wave GT-8500 &8530
<Sinan___> Without source codes, CM can't don anything
<Sinan___> do*
<ddalex> Tigrouzen: have you got to starting ubuntuappmanager ?
<SferaDev> And also CM doesn't work with Samsung bases, CM works with the AOSP
<datagutt> Sinnan__: yeh i know
<datagutt> i know all the i9300 devs
<datagutt> (cm devs)
<Tigrouzen> ddalex, for the moment im on compiling some issue
<gianguido> KHendrik, i9300
<ddalex> Tigrouzen: k, thanks
<datagutt> SferaDev: Obviously, but they still need to samsung blobs to make shit work
<KHendrik> gianguido, ubuntu-touch port?
<Tigrouzen> galaxysmtd & Wave  GT same rom ;)
<gianguido> KHendrik, of course :)
<Sinan___> I did hope Ubuntu devs could do some magic trick to achieve this :(
<KHendrik> gianguido, nice
<gianguido> KHendrik, :)
<Tigrouzen> like we can use rom from i9000 and boot on wave of course with wave kernel
<datagutt> and samsung blobs suck
<datagutt> leaking memory
<datagutt> :P
<SferaDev> Nope
<SferaDev> My kernel of i9000 it's not from samsung was adapted by teamhacksamsung
<Sinan___> anyway it's still its the first step (ubuntu touch)
<SferaDev> Because Samsung didn't want to upgrade from gingerbread to ics/jb
<datagutt> Well
<Sinan___> i9000 is identical to galaxy nexus
<Sinan___> it's not hard to port it
<gianguido> wtf
<gianguido> i9000 = gnexus?
<Sinan___> one of nexus I don't remember
<datagutt> well if the hw matches nexus
<gianguido> nexus s ;)
<Sinan___> may be
<datagutt> you can obviously use nexus sources
<datagutt> like with optimus g
<datagutt> and nexus 4
<k1l_> Sinan___: its very easy. dont buy stuff that you know is not supported afterwards.
<Tigrouzen> no not same....
<datagutt> (much of the mako source is usable on optimus g)
<Sinan___> Samsung makes very good hardwares but not good software
<Sinan___> too many bugs like mmc superbrick
<KHendrik> I got myself an s3 but from now on i will stick to nexus devices ... or whatever may be the equivalent for ubuntu-touch
<Sinan___> yes google device is the only option but I want replaceable battery and mmc slot
<ddalex> I'm using Semaphore kernel for i9000
<KHendrik> i really want that too though im not making use of it with my s3
<ddalex> recompiled with the needed options for Ubuntu
<gianguido> KHendrik, external mmc for music?
<Sinan___> I have an 64gb microsd card in note 2, even further I can use 128 gb with a little mod
<KHendrik> gianguido, i normally just use google music for my stuff and spotify for everything else got a 10GB flat
<Sinan___> there is no option like that in nexus devices
<gianguido> so why you need so much space?
<Sinan___> for watching videos on my tv via hdmi...
<Sinan___> I'm using it as a media player
<gianguido> mmm
<gianguido> wifi streaming?
<SferaDev> But you consume to much battery¿?
<KHendrik> I really don't like the design decision google made there hope they will add sd and and removable battery again
<Sinan___> wifi is not enough for blueray :D
<Sinan___> bluray*
<abbas> Hello everybody
<gianguido> but wifi bgn can stream everything lol
<gianguido> hi abbas
<KHendrik> hi abbas
<abbas> Hi So Whats Going on
<KHendrik> i ike plex if i want to watch a video on my phone
<abbas> Any hopes that this DP will port to others Phones?
<KHendrik> s/ike/like
<gianguido> abbas, CONFIG_ANDROID_PARANOID_NETWORK
<gianguido> sorry
<gianguido> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<gianguido> can someone add "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices" to the sticky?
<k1l_> Sinan___: if you want that feature buy a device that includes that feature you want
<k1l_> Sinan___: dont buy smth and argue afterwards that noone will implement your feature
<datagutt> also
<datagutt>  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone | Instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<datagutt> UbuntuPhone redirects to Touch
<datagutt> so why have UbuntuPhone there in the first place?
<gianguido> linkception lol
<Tigrouzen> because its same
<Tigrouzen> phone-shell or qmlshell
<KHendrik> was anyone here brave enough to go with ubuntu-touch on his daily driver?
<gianguido> KHendrik, it's a screenshot container by now lol
<SferaDev> why appears: fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly??
<KHendrik> gianguido, no you can do some stuff like phone movies music browse ...
<Deihmos> Can this insta
<Deihmos> Installed using windows
<gianguido> KHendrik, in the zip provided from canonical i can't
<gianguido> Deihmos, yes
<KHendrik> gianguido, which device?
<andril> KHendrik, i did but afte the locking and freezing - i can wait
<gianguido> exus 7
<andril> Galaxy Nexus
<Deihmos> Do you know of any instructions
<KHendrik> gianguido, ok this only works on nexus 4 an galaxy nexus
<daughain> Is there a port for non-Nexus devices using AOSP roms yet?
<gianguido> Deihmos, there are 2 zip to flash
<k1l_> Deihmos: you can flash the zip. s
<Deihmos> Using clockwork?
<gianguido> yes
<Deihmos> I see
<andril> daughain, there is not enough in it to have it ported - "Preview" means alot to Canonical
<Deihmos> How buggy is this
<KHendrik> andril, ahh ok i got a second phone so i was thinking on trying as much as i can on my nexus 4
<andril> more like Kiosk-Mode
<andril> the problem with teh Nexus 4 is to pull the battery - you have to remove the glass back
<daughain> andril, Granted, but since I dont have a Nexus device, I was hoping I could tinker with it on another device.
<TToivanen> SferaDev It's normal just restart syncing with the -c switch
<KHendrik> andril, yeah but only in rare cases and if the battery is drained fully also i got the tools here to open it if i need to
<Deihmos> Holding down the power is basically the same as pulling the battery
<KHendrik> I'm more worried about the heating issue
<andril> daughain, i know you are anxious too but look around for a Galaxy Nexus device and have fun
<KHendrik> Deihmos, but its not enough for nexus 4
<Deihmos> What do you mean
<nono68200> @KHendrik: I use Ubuntu Phone on my main phone but I must be the only one... ^_^
<KHendrik> you need to disconnect the battery if frozen
<andril> Deihmos, there have been reports that differ - but that would be great
<Deihmos> Holding down the power will reset it
<KHendrik> nono68200, any regrets so far?
<Tigrouzen> R.stamp error corrected
<Tigrouzen> ?
<gianguido> ffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<gianguido> build failed
<gianguido> R.stamp
<Tigrouzen> ok maybe your java version
<andril> Whenthis is ready i see it being a great OS and competitor and even enough to save Nokia
<gianguido> i'm using openjdk
<Tigrouzen> need sun java 1.6
<gianguido> ffffuuuuu
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, any ppa^
<gianguido> ?
<nono68200> @KHendrik: No I love the interface! And I don't use very often smartphone functions ;) Just internet and sms... I bought GNexus just for test Ubuntu Phone, I had a old Nokia before that...
<Tigrouzen> brb
<KHendrik> andril, i think nokia is not going to switch anytime some form windows phone
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, no sorry go to go
<ralph_> hi there
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, thanks anyway
<Deihmos> I don't see ubuntu making any ground against iOS and android
<ralph_> where to find the phablet-tools for raring? the ppo I found only contains them for 12.04 and 12.10
<Deihmos> Too late to the game.
<ralph_> ppa
<daughain> Ok, guess I'm stuck waiting then. Thanks. Touch was announced 2 months after I got a new phone.
<andril> KHendrik, imagine a N9 like device quad core  - 2 gb of ram , 4.7 -5 inch display running Ubuntu Mobile
<KHendrik> nono68200, same here bought a nexus 4 just for testing last wednesday arrived just in time on thursday (google is freaking fast)
<andril> daughain, it will be worth the wait after it gains functionality - look at the videos and reviews
<Tigrouzen> raring just go to last daily realease
<Andreas_> GUYS I NEED YOUR HELP
<KHendrik> andril, really would love to see that but i bet microsoft has some non compete with nokia
<gianguido> Andreas_, tell us
<nono68200> @KHendrik: I know Google and LG :p It's why I prefered to buy a Galaxy Nexus. But I am lucky, I bought it unused.
<Andreas_> I WANT TO INSTALL UBUNTU ON NEXUS 7
<gianguido> Andreas_, please, turn off your caps lock
<Andreas_> BUT IF I HAVE A WINDOWS PC
<Andreas_> how can i do it?
<gianguido> there are flashable-ready zips arount
<gianguido> *around
<andril> KHendrik, ,Microsoft may be in trouble and trying to venture in hardware again :(
<daughain> Ok, new subject, can touch be compiled for the Android 3.3 kernel?
<daughain> Errr...Linux 3.3 kernel.
<Andreas_> are you talking about these?
<Andreas_> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<Tigrouzen> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/last-good-image/
<Tigrouzen> nexus 7
<gianguido> Andreas_, eys
<gianguido> yes
<fuss132> any suggestion for GRID_UNIT_PX and QTWEBKIT_DPR for a s2? :)
<fuss132> using 11 and 1.5 for now
<KHendrik> nono68200, yeah i liked the nexus devices from samsung but the galaxy nexus was more expensive so i choose the nexus 4
<Andreas_> ok and if i use ROM mnager
<Andreas_> is it gonna work?
<KHendrik> ok i'm away for lunch see ou folks
<gianguido> Andreas_, use cwm for safety
<nono68200> @KHendrik : Sure. And do you use it as your main phone or have you another?
<Andreas_> @gianguido it doesnt work with rom manager
<gianguido> Andreas_, use cwm
<Andreas_> i want to install ubuntu touch basically
<gianguido> yes
<gianguido> but use cwm directly
<gianguido> copy zips on the sd and reboot into cwm
<gianguido> make a nandroid first
<HQRaja> I have a problem. My PC running Ubuntu can successfully detect my Nexus 4 in ADB, but not my Nexus 10. Both these Nexus devices are on the Ubuntu Touch Developer Preview. Do I need to configure anything on the PC to detect the tablet? PS: The tablet was getting detected fine from the same Linux PC when on Android.
<Tigrouzen> gianguido,  sudo apt-get --purge remove openjdk-*
<Andreas_> should i download all the zip files?
<Andreas_> i am in a recovery mode
<Caselles> Hi everyone
<Tigrouzen> gianguido,  sun java http://download.oracle.com/otn-pub/java/jdk/6u41-b02/jdk-6u41-linux-x64.bin?AuthParam=1361618560_1a3992fb8b9ae5a3026b79af4b01b9c7
<HQRaja> Has anyone else experienced the same problem by any chance BTW?
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, installed but not working
<gianguido> same error
<HQRaja> Hello Caselles
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, sh jdk-6u41*
<Caselles> Hi!
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, i've installed jdk-7 etc
<Tigrouzen> gianguido,  sudo apt-get --purge remove openjdk-*
<Tigrouzen> brb i explain ;)
<gianguido> already done, installed  from a ppa
<Andreas_> @gianguido i need your help :/
<gianguido> Andreas_, tell me
<Andreas_> is there any way of talking to you privately
<gianguido> dm me
<wickwire> hey guys, I've struggling with this, I can't deploy the currencyconverter demo app to my nexus,
<wickwire> qt-creator asks for a project
<wickwire> I followed the tutorial and I have the qml running on my laptop with qmlscene
<gianguido> datagutt, compiling again without galaxys3settings and going well by now
<wickwire> are there any other instructions for deploying the apps on the device?
<Caselles> I'm having trouble booting, my kernel stops loading, and it keeps the screen black, with backlight on. Does anybody know about this problem? my flashing procedure it's correct, and I've done it many times.
<Andreas_> @gianguido should i install all the files? i have just install the 481MB one
<Andreas_> but there no change
<gianguido> Andreas_, you must install the 50mb too
<HQRaja> Is anyone with Nexus 10 around?
<HQRaja> Caselles: Are you flashing using the recovery method?
<Caselles> I'm flashing using multiROM
<Andreas_> @gianguido which one?
<Andreas_> because there are many!
<gianguido> Andreas_, the one with "grouper" if you're flashing on a non.-3g n7ù
<Andreas_> @gianguido only those two?
<gianguido> yes
<HQRaja> Caselles: Caselles: OK I don't know about that. The easiest way is to just grab the quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip file (universal, for all devices) and the quantal-preinstalled-armel+<devicecodename>.zip file, and flash them one after the other from any custom recovery.
<gianguido> (avoid the @, just write the name ;))
<gianguido> Andreas_, make a nandroid ;)
<HQRaja> Worked like a charm for me on both Nexus 4 and Nexus 10
<Andreas_> gianguido did you try the ubuntu touch?
<gianguido> Andreas_, yes on a nexus 7, now i'm building for sgs3
<Andreas_> is it smooth?
<gianguido> no
<Caselles> HQRaja: I'm most certain MultiROM is not the problem, a lot of people have already flashed with it
<gianguido> isn't optimized
<gianguido> yet, ofc
<Andreas_> gianguido i mean the ubuntu touch 12.10
<Tassadar> Caselles: I'm a bit concerned about the free space, can you free it up to, say, 1gb after installation?
<Andreas_> not the desktop version
<gianguido> Andreas_, ubuntu for tablet right?
<Caselles> Tassadar: that was exactly my next step ;) I'll tell you when finished
<Andreas_> yes gianguido
<gianguido> Andreas_, yeah, isn't smooth by now
<gianguido> it needs A LOT of optimization for tegra3 hardware
<gianguido> for all hardware lol
<Andreas_> gianguido do you prefer the interface though?
<gianguido> Andreas_, prefer?
<nasos> are there any u-touch images for intel?
<KHendrik> tadaima
<KHendrik> !digest
<gianguido> error :-/ /media/gianguido/Dati/UbuntuPhablet/ubuntu-phablet/out/target/product/i9300/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libandroid_runtime_intermediates/export_includes", necessario per "/media/gianguido/Dati/UbuntuPhablet/ubuntu-phablet/out/target/product/i9300/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libsecosal_intermediates/import_includes".  Arresto.
<KHendrik> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<signal0r> so guys.. after a few hours testing it's clear. i'll love ubuntu on my phone
<signal0r> or tablet
<signal0r> :)
<KHendrik> signal0r, agreed
<Caselles> Tassadar: freed up to 3GB before flashing. Now flashing again
<frals> mesq: hey, nice work on the clock app mockups - could you breakout the assets of the analog clock face (i.e. the hands and the face with the hour indicators) and dump them somewhere?
<signal0r> the fact that i can install everything from apt is killer!
<HQRaja> So...anyone with a Nexus 10 around?
<dmj_testing> does anyone know how to get xvfb to display into a window on ubuntu-phone?
<nasos> dmj_testing: what have tried so far?
<gianguido> can anyone help me with an import issue?
<dmj_testing> Xvfb :19 -screen 0 1024x768x16 &
<dmj_testing> export DISPLAY=:19
<dmj_testing> $APPNEEDINGXORG &
<dmj_testing> nasos:
<dmj_testing> ultimately I'd like it to be possible (even if not recommended) to run non-qt applications that depend on X
<nasos> dmj_testing: have tried to capture the buffer: xwd -display :19 -root -out buffer.xwd
<nasos> and then you can convert it to whatever with imagemagick
<dmj_testing> I haven't tried that yet
<nasos> this would be slow though
<dmj_testing> nasos: I'd like it to be fast
<dmj_testing> for realtime use
<dmj_testing> unless by slow you mean a small amount of overhead but still usable
<nasos> it would be best if you pipe the xwd output (i.e. the buffer.xwd) to a small importer in your app
<nasos> in what do you intent to program in?
<dmj_testing> nasos: So right now I'm trying to see if I can get desktop apps to at least draw and respond to input on the mobile UI
<crypticmofo> man im really loving this rom .. to bad cdma support isn't ready yet
<crypticmofo> well this os*
<gianguido> asked on cm-dev chan if anyone know this error http://pastebin.com/qXGfKrnp
<crypticmofo> ubunut-phone*
<dmj_testing> later I'm hoping it will be possible to use toolkits that haven't been ported to flinger/whatever canonical hasn't written yet
<gianguido> sec_omx, you'll die
<nasos> dmj_testing: I think it would be easy to write an app to pipe xwd through qt/qml and display it on ubuntu-mobile and make it efficient
<dank101> gianguido, you back?
<dank101> :D
<gianguido> dank101, i'm compiling right
<gianguido> now
<gianguido> but http://pastebin.com/qXGfKrnp
<dmj_testing> nasos: okay, that might be a good tool to make, a sort of compatibility shim for desktop linux
<nasos> http://www.xfree86.org/current/xwd.1.htmlI would also suggest displaying it on a simple textued quad
<nasos> sorry for the link, I was just checking the xwd format
<dank101> guys
<dank101> we have a issue on the i9300 port
<dank101> http://pastebin.com/qXGfKrnp
<dr_gogeta86> hi
<gianguido> dank101, it's my paste lol
<dank101> i think its from stripping parts uneeded from CM
<dank101> edit make
<sdadddasds> hi
<dr_gogeta86> is possible to run ubuntu qt apps upon o X
<dmj_testing> nasos: So the app just displays the output of xwd on a textured quad in qml and (I assume) handles the task of forwarding input events from the qt app to X
<dmj_testing> dr_gogeta86: qt works on X11
<nasos> dmj_testing: I can picture the buffer display code, but I am not sure about the messages
<dr_gogeta86> my nokia n9 waits for it
<sdadddasds> is it possible to run whatsapp on ubuntu phone os
<dr_gogeta86> and I have also X.org accellerated drivers
<dr_gogeta86> :-D
<dr_gogeta86> I've read about
<dr_gogeta86> runs on top android compositor
<dmj_testing> dr_gogeta86: n9 already uses qt
<dr_gogeta86> I know
<dr_gogeta86> but is an old version
<dmj_testing> it's very obviously the same stuff, just a different backend to qt
<dr_gogeta86> not the same
<dmj_testing> dr_gogeta86: in that case, some widgets might be different
<dr_gogeta86> where can I start
<dr_gogeta86> to build whole platform
<dmj_testing> dr_gogeta86: I'm having a similar issue in that Ubuntu Touch can't at this point run many apps that I use on my n900
<dr_gogeta86> but non on topo cyanogen
<dr_gogeta86> n9 apps
<nasos> dmj_testing: you probably need to go through http://tronche.com/gui/x/xlib/event-handling/XSendEvent.html for event forwarding.
<zeba> hi all, i'm trying to download the ubuntu code using phablet-dev-bootstrap to enable a new device.. but it says "--vendors is required". any help?
<crypticmofo> hi all i do'nt know if this is the right channel but .. how would i know any new news about the port of #ubuntu-phone  to my device .. i see that its still a work in progress and im using it on my phone to test out but when do i know when new updates come ?
<crypticmofo> im on a d2vzw and im looking at the ubuntu os on my phone
<napster> Does anyone here developed any apps for it so far?
<daughain> Thanks everyone.
<zeba> d2vzw is work in progress
<crypticmofo> zeba, yes how would i know of new updates and what not ?
<zeba> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<crypticmofo> ok so that would give me more of a status or at the top once done it would say running fine correct ?
<penster> have there been any updates since the release date
<napster> I developed a quick XKCD app for ubuntu phone. Anyone wants me to make a tutorial or something?
<zeba> should give you more information yeah.. it's updated quite often..
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, its ok ?
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, no
<Tigrouzen> for me compiled
<gianguido> another error is showing up
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, tell
<gianguido> http://pastebin.com/qXGfKrnp Tigrouzen
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, Italien ?
<Caselles> Tassadar HQRaja: eureka! you were right Tassadar, it was not enought free space
<dr_gogeta86> eccolo un altro
<dr_gogeta86> :-D
<Tassadar> nice, good to know
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, yeah...
<gianguido> need translation? lol
<dr_gogeta86> ahhahah
<Tigrouzen> got it
<Tassadar> Caselles: I think that is actually CM bug, and ubuntu inherits it because it's based on CM
<dr_gogeta86> but you building go gs3
<dr_gogeta86> but you building for gs3
<gianguido> dr_gogeta86, lol
<penster> Will installing on a nexus 4 void warrany?
<dr_gogeta86> fu the warranty
<Tassadar> Caselles: you know that "You have don't have much free space" notification by Android? That's it, I thin CM refuses to boot with it.
<Caselles> Tassadar Thanks!!
<napster> yes. warranty will be void when you unlock the bootloader penster
<penster> thanks napster
<dr_gogeta86> gianguido
<gianguido> dr_gogeta86, tell me
<dr_gogeta86> can you help me to quickly setup everything
<dr_gogeta86> I wanna build for gs3 too
<dr_gogeta86> but also for n9
<gianguido> dr_gogeta86, by now sgs3 isn't building, and n9 isn't supported by official cm10.1 sources
<dr_gogeta86> nitdroid
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, maybe wrong path
<gianguido> well, it's a bit difficult dr_gogeta86 :-/
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, wrong path of what
<gianguido> ?
<zeba> hi all, i'm trying to download the ubuntu code using phablet-dev-bootstrap to enable a new device.. but it says "--vendors is required". any help?
<legomaster181> zeba, you must use it as phablet-dev-bootstrap -v (device code-name, eg grouper) (folder)
<zeba> @legomaster181 but wiki says "If enabling a new device, you might not want to specify the vendor switch -v"
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, past bin your hardware/samsung/exynos/multimedia/openmax/component/common/SEC_OMX_Resourcemanager.c
<IReboot> HQRaja: I read about your Nexus 10 adb connection issue, if you upgraded to 4.2.2 you would need to also update your PCs adb drivers. See: http://www.androidcentral.com/semi-pro-tip-android-422-here-your-android-sdk-might-need-updating
<legomaster181> zeba ah, good point, I thought you were just downloading the source code for a current device
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, http://pastebin.com/BF9HHwax
<legomaster181> gianguido, guess what happened
<gianguido> found that :D
<gianguido> legomaster181, internet went down?
<legomaster181> no, my terminal just stopped for some reason :'(
<legomaster181> and it was so close too
<gianguido> use screen :)
<legomaster181> sometimes, I hate vm's
<legomaster181> and of course now I realize, after already clearing/restarting, I could've just continues with a repo sync
<legomaster181> FML
<Tigrouzen> gianguido,
<gianguido> Tigrouzen,
<gianguido> maybe i've found the bug
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, modif this hardware/samsung/exynos/multimedia/openmax/component/common/SEC_OMX_Resourcemanager.h
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, change #include "OMX_Component.h" > #include <media/openmax/OMX_Component.h>
<gianguido> building :D
<gianguido> #include "hardware/samsung/exynos/multimedia/openmax/component/common/SEC_OMX_Resourcemanager.h"
<gianguido> #include "hardware/samsung/exynos/multimedia/openmax/component/common/SEC_OMX_Basecomponent.h"
<gianguido> #include "hardware/samsung/exynos/multimedia/openmax/osal/SEC_OSAL_Memory.h"
<gianguido> #include "hardware/samsung/exynos/multimedia/openmax/osal/SEC_OSAL_Mutex.h"
<gianguido> thanks anyway Tigrouzen
<Tigrouzen> what is the bug ?
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, wrong import path
<Tigrouzen> k
<RobbyF> Anything new with ubuntu phone in the last day?
<RobbyF> maybe some new apps?
<Tigrouzen> you can try raring if you got nexus 7
<onlychevys> So, I have finally synced! Now to add my device to the build can I just use the same local_manifest I use to build cm10.1?
<gianguido> onlychevys, it's all wrote in the wiki!
<onlychevys> I know but I don't quite get it, I know I need to pull kernel and device from cm, plus all dependencies. Is that not what cm's local_manifest does?
<gianguido> onlychevys, yes but dunno why this method needs manifest.xml
<pawitp> I'm trying to port ubuntu phone and my build is missing libubuntu_application_api and a couple of other libraries, any idea why?
<oneadvent> hi, can someone tell me how to access the terminal on the phone without a usb keyboard
<gianguido> on the cm chan they ask me to push these changes to gerrit.. wtf
<zeba> onlychevys how did you checkout the code??
<legomaster181> gianguido, guess what! (again)
<gianguido> legomaster181, terminal crash? :O
<legomaster181> nope, it saved my place!
<gianguido> wtf
<legomaster181> ikr
<legomaster181> it just started downloading at where I left off
<gianguido> ahhhh phablet-dev-bootstrap you say? yes! it saves where you left off
<legomaster181> *happy dance*
<gianguido> looool
<oneadvent> any cdma radio yet?
<IMarks> guys, can anyone help me, im trying to install ubuntu, but all i get is errors in the installation and system recoverys in windows 8 (current OS), without even the option to choice installation drive...
<Treibholz> I'm working on a port for the Motorola Xoom. It booted, I get a shell with adb, ubuntu-session is running, but nothing on the screen.
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<smartboyhw> !support | IMarks
<ubot5> IMarks: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<IMarks> oh wrong channel, im sorry
<pawitp> Treibholz: try logcat
<pawitp> I think I'm having the problem as well, missing libs
<onlychevys> I started syncing yesterday at 10am and finished about an hour ago.
<penster> IMarks why dont you just install using virtualbox
<penster> especially if its just to get phone os
<IMarks> will that be able to detect my tablet then?
<Treibholz> pawitp: ahh
<penster> yes
<Treibholz> Library '/system/lib/libubuntu_application_api.so' not found
<penster> i used it to install phone os on my galaxy nexus
<Nikez> Treibholz: I take it you dont have platform-api and hybris in your ubuntu/ folder
<Nikez> in your device tree.
<IMarks> ok thanks then, will try
<penster> no prob
<pawitp> Nikez: where do I get those?
<Nikez> dev-bootstrap
<Nikez> or bzr branch
<pawitp> from?
<Nikez> phablet-dev-bootstrap -c yourdevelopmentree
<Nikez> and it should start syncing
<Nikez> and then add the bzr packages.
<Maulwurf> Hi. I really enjoy the developer preview and wanted to ask on which basis it's updated? Is it a daily like Cyanogenmod, weekly, etc? And where will/could a Versionhistory be found?
<Treibholz> Nikez: I took the zip, I guess I have to use phablet-dev-bootstrap
<k1l_> Maulwurf: i dont know that there is a roadmap for that, yet
<Treibholz> Nikez: thanks for the hint.
<Nikez> np
<oneadvent> can someone help me? I'm looking for the terminal app and can't seem to find it...where might it be located?
<RobbyF> I don't think there is one for the phone yet.
<gianguido> oneadvent, because there isn't one
<krabador> ok, the guide tells to use 10.1 sources, but, in the case of samsung official jb and ics sources available, can i use them someway?
<gianguido> i don't think so
<Maulwurf> k1l_: thanks - Really looking forward to this OS ant want to observe it's development
<oneadvent> well wtf gianguido i thought that was a big part of it. i can't hack away like this
<gianguido> oneadvent, use the integrated ssh server :)
<oneadvent> hey that is a good idea, what would the username and password be?
<gianguido> root
<gianguido> root
<oneadvent> sweet, looking into it now
 * juicyjones Textual is a seriously good IRC client for Mac OS X.
<oneadvent> um localhost is the hostname?
<oneadvent> gianguido: ^
<gianguido> mmm what are you trying to do?
<gianguido> guess what
<gianguido> rif-ali@94-192-24-56.zone6.bethere.co.uk) è entrato in #ubuntu-phone
<gianguido> fuck
<gianguido> wait
<gianguido> http://pastebin.com/cX9p3K4R
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, http://pastebin.com/cX9p3K4R
<oneadvent> gianguido: is it on a diff port?
<gianguido> localhost is for local connection
<gianguido> *s
<Tigrouzen> kernel prob
<Tigrouzen> gianguido,
<oneadvent> gianguido: i know, i'm saying what the host name is, trying to find the ip to connect to
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, wtf, the kernel is compiled!
<oneadvent> i have one for some reason called "localhost" and so i figure that is the phone (from the routers standpoint) but i get a connection refused
<datagutt> gianguido hey
<gianguido> datagutt, hey
<gianguido> target thumb C: libSEC_OMX_Resourcemanager <= hardware/samsung/exynos/multimedia/openmax/component/common/SEC_OMX_Resourcemanager.c
<gianguido> hardware/samsung/exynos/multimedia/openmax/component/common/SEC_OMX_Resourcemanager.c:31:97: fatal error: hardware/samsung/exynos/multimedia/openmax/component/common/SEC_OMX_Resourcemanager.h: No such file or directory
<gianguido> compilation terminated.
<gianguido> make: *** [/media/gianguido/Dati/UbuntuPhablet/ubuntu-phablet/out/target/product/i9300/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libSEC_OMX_Resourcemanager_intermediates/SEC_OMX_Resourcemanager.o] Errore 1
<AndroidUser> hello gentlemen
<AndroidUser> I have a question
<AndroidUser> when can we expect a working ubuntu sdk for devices different from the nexus franchise?
<AndroidUser> like for galaxy s3?
<gianguido> AndroidUser, i'm working on the international version
<AndroidUser> ok since im an illiterate person i have to ask...
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, try "m"
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, m has already worked
<gianguido> finished already
<gianguido> but
<AndroidUser> I will not be able to install ths sdk due to core differences right?
<gianguido> AndroidUser, yes
<krabador> here http://opensource.samsung.com/ i can take jb samsung sources for galaxy i9100, that don't works so well in cm 10.1 . Can i use what ubuntu touch need from android sources from here despite cm 10.1?
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, hardware/samsung/exynos/multimedia/openmax/component/common/SEC_OMX_Resourcemanager.c:31:97: fatal error: hardware/samsung/exynos/multimedia/openmax/component/common/SEC_OMX_Resourcemanager.h: No such file or directory
<KHendrik> tadaima
<gianguido> but the file is in the right directory!
<AndroidUser> Thank you Gianguido have a nice evening will be waiting impatiently for the SDK :)
<AndroidUser> and ty for all your work
<gianguido> AndroidUser, ;)
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, change #include "OMX_Component.h" > #include <media/openmax/OMX_Component.h>
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, on this hardware/samsung/exynos/multimedia/openmax/component/common/SEC_OMX_Resourcemanager.h
<gianguido> nothing
<gianguido> make can't find hardware/samsung/exynos/multimedia/openmax/component/common/SEC_OMX_Resourcemanager.h
<gianguido> but he's ther
<datagutt> why does this only happen for you
<Tigrouzen> k
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, on this hardware/samsung/exynos/multimedia/openmax/component/common/SEC_OMX_Resourcemanager.c
<datagutt> and not others compiling cm
<gianguido> datagutt, sincerely i don't know
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, change #include "SEC_OMX_Resourcemanager.h" > #include  <media/openmax/SEC_OMX_Resourcemanager.h>
<Tigrouzen> oops
<Tigrouzen> sorry
<gianguido> a solution: complete path of the file in the include resolved the situatio
<gianguido> *situation
<Tigrouzen> yes
<Tigrouzen> i false on path ^^
<gianguido> No private recovery resources for TARGET_DEVICE i9300
<gianguido> make -C kernel/samsung/smdk4412 O=/media/gianguido/Dati/UbuntuPhablet/ubuntu-phablet/out/target/product/i9300/obj/KERNEL_OBJ ARCH=arm CROSS_COMPILE=" /media/gianguido/Dati/UbuntuPhablet/ubuntu-phablet/prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-eabi-4.6/bin/arm-eabi-" headers_install
<gianguido> make[1]: ingresso nella directory "/media/gianguido/Dati/UbuntuPhablet/ubuntu-phablet/kernel/samsung/smdk4412"
<gianguido> make: ***  Nessuna regola per generare l'obiettivo "/media/gianguido/Dati/UbuntuPhablet/ubuntu-phablet/out/target/product/i9300/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libandroid_runtime_intermediates/export_includes", necessario per "/media/gianguido/Dati/UbuntuPhablet/ubuntu-phablet/out/target/product/i9300/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libsecosal_intermediates/import_includes".  Arresto.
<gianguido> make: *** Attesa per i processi non terminati....
<gianguido> re-runned m
<krabador> nobody knows if it's possible to use official samsung sources, despite the cm 10.1 sources of the same components, to build a port?
<Tigrouzen> i sugesst u take a look about difference both manta or mugaro file and your with prob like meld
<joutei> hey guys, does the dev preview support data on the phone ?
<gianguido> made recovery image
<gianguido> but it fails anyway
<krabador> joutei, not, the dev preview only support data on wifi
<joutei> oh damn
<joutei> im runnning it on my nexus 4
<krabador> joutei, eh, that's all for the moment
<joutei> seems everytime it sleeps it shuts down
<krabador> joutei, it's better if you use it indoor...
<joutei> yeah i know
<joutei> i just wanted to try it
<joutei> amazing though
<gianguido> nothing, can't get why isn't compiling
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, many path prob
<gianguido> path prob? o.o
<Tigrouzen> i9300 its based on qualcomm or omap ?
<gianguido> i9300 is exynos!
<Tigrouzen> k same wave ^^
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, 32 or 64 bits ubuntu ?
<gianguido> 64
<Tigrouzen> now i get R.stamp prob ^^
<gianguido> R.stamp, delete galaxys3settings
<gianguido> i'm cleaning
<gianguido> i'll try a clean build
<gianguido> wrong java version!?
<gianguido> wtf!
<Tigrouzen> wait
<Tigrouzen> you need java 1.6 downloaded from sun and path on your bash.rc like that :
<ralph_> any idea? Fetching projects:  10% (14/139)  fatal: remote error: access denied or repository not exported: /CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_galaxys2-common
<gianguido> yes
<gianguido> ralph_, you need to use this forme
<ralph_> ?
<Tigrouzen> export PATH=${PATH}:~/Ubuntut/jdk1.6.0_41/bin/
<gianguido> ralph_, <project path="device/samsung/i9300" name="CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_i9300" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1" />
<gianguido> change name and path ofc
<Tigrouzen> export PATH=${PATH}:~/"folder"/jdk1.6.0_41/bin/
<gianguido> ok, a moment
<gianguido> link to jdk6?
<Tigrouzen> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk6downloads-1902814.html
<gianguido> thanks a lot
<gianguido> downloading
<ralph_> gianguido, thanks its almost working now
<ralph_> Fetching projects:  54% (76/139)  error: Cannot fetch CyanogenMod/android_external_libvpx
<gianguido> ralph_, ;)
<gianguido> me too ralph_ can't get why
<gianguido> maybe server issues
<datagutt> seems to be some  server issues yeh
<ralph_> hmm... what happens if you add this repo with the same properties to manifest.xml?
<gianguido> there is already this repo in the manifest.xml
<ralph_> i added  remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1" to this project and i got it, but the same failure i got now with the next
<dmj_testing> how do I kill apps run from qtcreator on the nexus?
<Tigrouzen> shotgun
<xcvb> ctrl+shift+F12
<mattviator> Anyone know how to change the date / time
<mattviator> it doesnt seem to work :/
<Tigrouzen> tzdate
<TToivanen> In order to compile, do I need JDK?
<gianguido> yup
<gianguido> jdk6
<gianguido> see above
<mattviator> can i get terminal ON the phone?
<xcvb> changing timezone is explained here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<gianguido> there isn't any terminal emulator on the phone now
<xcvb> you can use adb for a terminal
<Tigrouzen> xterm -display :1 on chroot
<TToivanen> I'm planning to delete the kernel repos for nexus devices from manifest.xml. It won't do any harm 'cause I'm not compiling for them right?
<jaye> just installed on a nexus 7 - can anyone tell me quickest way to get root?
<gianguido> root? for what?
<Treibholz> adb root && adb shell
<ryansburgoyne> I'm trying to install on my galaxy nexus. I successfully unlocked the bootloader, booted back into android, and then enabled usb debugging. I am running 4.2.2 so according to the how-to it should ask me to accept a host key, but it never does. It doesn't show up in adb devices.
<jaye> Treibholz:  thanks alot! :)
<Zarmaka> Heya, anybody not able to hear the other person when recieving a call? Galaxy Nexus
<xcvb> read the release notes. there it's explained how to get a root shell.
<jaye> thanks xcvb
<jaye> i assume you mean in a different way than what Treib just pointed out
<jaye> (which also works btw)
<xcvb> sorry, i was too slow
<gianguido> openmax error
<gianguido> why the heck you're showing up?!
<Zarmaka> Heya, anybody not able to hear the other person when recieving a call? Galaxy Nexus
<mattviator> ryan  adb kill-server
<mattviator> then
<mattviator> adb start-server
<jaye> xvcb: no worries there is more and better info in the release notes anyway so thats a good tip and i should have read them already!  thanks! :)
<mattviator> worked for me
<llusato> Hello, I'd like too know if I'll will be able to install ubuntu phone on my Motorola razr maxx
<gianguido> http://pastebin.com/yeePNefz
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, http://pastebin.com/yeePNefz
<rymate1234> llusato, if it gets ported, then yes
<TToivanen> I don't have any extract-files.sh in my device folder. Would it be easier to extract them from a zip or from a github repo?
<Treibholz> llusato: if it is already running CyanogenMod: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<llusato> And how And when will I know if it is ported?
<tiger2wander> Hi there
<jaye> so the interface is a bit sluggish compared to android and iOS on my nexus 7... is this because of not having benefits of chip optimizations or is this going to get better by improvements in kernel and user space ?
<llusato> Ok many thanks!
<jaye> anyone know ?
<RobbyF> all of it
<tiger2wander> Anyone porting this one to HTC Desire Z?
<jaye> where will we see the quickest improvements?
<tiger2wander> I have tried but uchroot binary return call to clone error
<jaye> cuz at this rate i see it being difficult to comepte
<jaye> being so sluggish
<jaye> its sort of the first thing that stands out
<ryansburgoyne> hey mattviator thanks. I did that, it didn't seem to work.
<jaye> hopefully we wont have to wait on new chips ?
<tiger2wander> I changed it to use built-in chroot and get bash shell but not know how to start qt shell :(
<jaye> to see smoe decent improcement?
<ryansburgoyne> I got adb kill-server; adb start-server * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 * * daemon started successfully *
<ryansburgoyne> Still no prompt on the phone.
<ryansburgoyne> Still nothing under adb devices
<duce> adb root
<Tigrouzen> did you add on udev
<mimaketi> Jaye:  It s=is currently sandboxed on top of CM10.  its gonna be slow
<TToivanen> Could someone please give me an example of files inside vendor/[manufacturer]/[codename]? Are the needed folders etc, firmware, and lib?
<mimaketi> Jaye: they also have no ram or CPU handling...  It will take time
<mimaketi> Jaye:  this is an alpha, it probably wont be out for a long time, this is just a release so that Devs can get a feel for what they will be working with, not for end users to use.
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, use meld program too compare your folder with manta folder then you can find maybe
<jaye> mimaketi: good points didnt relalize that yet... still just only 10 mins poking around inside of it and just setting up opensshd now to get a better working shell to poke around with
<jaye> mimaketi: understood about it being a preview but im excited about building products based on it and impatient to get started :)  been waiting for this already for around a year so im pretty excited to have a working version in my hands and of course hungry for more :)
<mimaketi> jaye:  well good luck.  I hope it takes off, the preview looks promising!
<TToivanen> Could someone please give me an example of files inside vendor/[manufacturer]/[codename]?
<ralph_> TToivanen, maybe ask a bit more specific
<ryansburgoyne> Any other suggestions why my galaxy nexus isn't showing up under adb devices? I enabled usb debugging and plugged it in. I ran adb kill-server; adb start-server
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, it's completely different :-/
<TToivanen> ralph_ I can not use the extract-files.sh so I need to pull them manually and I have no clue what files should I take from the cm10.1 zip.
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, try compare with i9000
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, exynos3?
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, exynos
<gianguido> what, impossible
<gianguido> mine build see for OMX files into that directory
<waa> Any news about gps support I want it to my pet project https://github.com/wiliamsouza/4square
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, important its too look about path and understood how it is on conf file
<ralph_> TToivanen, why you cannot use it?
<Tigrouzen>   <project path="device/samsung/galaxysmtd" name="CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_galaxysmtd" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1" />
<Tigrouzen>   <project path="kernel/samsung/aries" name="ali1234/android_kernel_samsung_aries" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/ubuntu-touch" />
<Tigrouzen>   <project path="device/samsung/aries-common" name="ali1234/android_device_samsung_aries-common" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/ubuntu-touch" />
<Tigrouzen>   <project path="hardware/samsung" name="ali1234/android_hardware_samsung" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/ubuntu-touch" />
<gianguido> maybe dank101 have a build for i9300
<ali1234> hi, what's going on?
<gianguido> ali1234, build problems on i9300
<datagutt> Tigrouzen: i already looked at aries repos and i don' t see any more changes gian could do
<datagutt> it should work...
<TToivanen> ralph_ It doesn't exist in my device folder. Porting for htc endeavoru.
<ali1234> openmax error?
<ali1234> i saw that one
<gianguido> ali1234, yes
<Tigrouzen> but i9000 compilation work ^^
<datagutt> yes
<ali1234> the R.stamp stuff
<datagutt> ali1234: we fixed r.stamp actually
<datagutt> removed galaxys3settings
<ali1234> ok
<gianguido> ali1234, openmax hate us
<ali1234> so, got error log?
<gianguido> ali1234, http://pastebin.com/yeePNefz
<ali1234> yep i fixed ythat error on my repos
<gianguido> woah
<gianguido> epic
<Tigrouzen> ;)
<gianguido> how?
<ali1234> let me check
<datagutt> was it the libandroid_runtime.so thing?
<datagutt> or was  that a fix for some other error
<ralph_> TToivanen, got a private message
<ali1234> https://github.com/ali1234/android_hardware_samsung/commit/15c2cae0c1947113fb661772d4a2e4c860611daa
<ali1234> gianguido: ^ this patch made libsecosal compile for me
<ali1234> for you, it might not work, due to different device
<gianguido> ali1234, comment libandroid_runtime?
<ali1234> yes
<mattviator> i tried mhl and its worksing properly
<mattviator> the only problem is it forces portrait
<ali1234> mattviator: that is normal on all devices
<ali1234> except N10 which is always landscape
<mattviator> realy? under android it goes to landscape on the tv when i connect the galaxy nexus
<ali1234> yes really
<hiimlearning> hello
<gianguido> ali1234, vendor/samsung/smdk4412-common/proprietary/system/media/Disconnected.qmg error
<hiimlearning> could anyone answer this question for me regarding the Ubuntu Touch on Nexus, I know there's a wiki page for installation, is there one for doing it in Windows?
<movabo> hiimlearning: I don't think so
<catman232> Aww, git is really starting to test my patience :P
<hiimlearning> thanks Movabo
<catman232> Is there any way I can download the Cyanogen Mod stuff not using Canonical's servers?
<datagutt> gianguido: Is that the full error?
<catman232> And still have it integrated into the regular developer environment?
<gianguido> datagutt, no
<catman232> Yay, it's actually starting to go now!
 * catman232 hopes to not see an error
<catman232> Spoke too soon :/
<catman232> Am I the only one having trouble syncing the respritory?
<catman232> Or is it like a wide-spread thing?
<ali1234> catman232: you can download regular cyanogen build system and then use reference option of bootstrap
<ali1234> however it is still going to be 16GB download no matter what
<gianguido> dunno why my build can't go ahead of the openmax error
<rrerolle> catman232: i'm having a hard time syncing as well...keep getting remote end hung up errors for a few minutes
<catman232> Me too
<catman232> I'm trying to sync directly from Cyanogen mod now
<catman232> But that's still having issues
<gianguido>  can't reach adb while running a ubuntu, ideas?
<amin> Hi , want kind of apps are we going to have on this touch ubuntu version (html, java?)? any ports for sgs3 international?
<evertheylen> Hi everyone. I want to port Ubuntu Touch to my Xperia Arc S. However, can I use CM 10 as base instead of CM 10.1?
<catman232> The Canonical respritory is suprisingly more stable than the CyanogenMod one :/
<rrerolle> well it started well but I'm now stuck with only 7.8GB of checkout
<datagutt> amin: gianguido is working on sgs3 international port
<datagutt> but is having some problems
<gianguido> a lot of problems
<Xistance> I'm working on GT-i9001 port
<gianguido> by now dank101 has built a package
<gianguido> flashed
<Xistance> Almost done with build
<gianguido> and now it's stuck at cm logo
<gianguido> touch keys lights are working
<gianguido> but not adb
<mattviator> i set time zone over adb does the device need to be rebooted to take effect?
<gianguido> stop for today, i'll see tomorrow
<Tigrouzen> I9000 compiled now porting on Wave kernel
<gianguido> bye chan :)
<dank101> yo
<datagutt> dank101 hey
<datagutt> so its not booting ey
<dank101> yeah
<dank101> bootloopin
<dank101> but the thing is
<dank101> JB ROMS for me take FOREVER to install
<dank101> it usually bootloops for me
<dank101> out of the 2 times i had to reinstall CM10/10.1 it bootlooped all of them
<datagutt> have you tried on another device
<dank101> i had to hard reset
<dank101> not yet
<dank101> i need to port
<dank101> anyone here with a d2att
<dank101> or i777
<datagutt> dank101: well i mean another i9300
<dank101> no
<datagutt> if jb roms usually bootloop on your device
<dank101> i don't
<dank101> i only have one droid
<dank101> and thats my S3
<datagutt> [18:31:20] <dank101>	 it usually bootloops for me
<abcduvwxyz> well, i might've jumped the gun a little bit
<abcduvwxyz> i took some pics on the ubuntu phone
<datagutt> I could try it out
<abcduvwxyz> and now i am trying to get them out
<datagutt> But meh
<abcduvwxyz> how would i go about it ?
<abcduvwxyz> lol
<dank101> it bootlooped for gia too
<datagutt> Oh
<datagutt> Hm
<datagutt> not sure what could be wrong
<dank101> proabably because i jumped from QComm to eyS
<datagutt> Uhm
<datagutt> could be
<datagutt> you did do a clean build right
<datagutt> make clean
<dank101> yes
<dank101> but i processer jumped
<dank101> i used a QComm based ROM
<dank101> and failingly ported to Exen
<dank101> if i use another QComm based ROM
<dank101> it (Should) boot
<datagutt> hmk
<datagutt> well i have no qcomm devices
<datagutt> :P
<mattviator> cand get tzdata to change time over ssh
<dank101> anyone here with a d2att
<mattviator> any ideas?
<ralph_> any wen ideas because of the errors with repo sync?
<ralph_> new
<dank101> are the partitions the same across ALL the American QComm S3's
<mattviator> echo "America/New_York" | sudo tee -a /etc/timezone then reconfig via dpkg dint work :/
<catman232> I'm suprised thay canonical hasn't responded yet?
<Xistance> The build is done
<Xistance> it is 44.5 MB
<Xistance> is that correct?
<mattviator> mine was about that size
<mattviator> gotta go later
<KHendrik> square!
<duce> ubnutu touch<3
<duce> MOAR DEVICES! \:D/
<Tigrouzen> great
<catman232> Does anyone else feel like Canonical is leaving us in the dark as far as the cause behind the git errors?
<duce> is there a way to use a working cyanogenmod install for a device to port ubuntu touch? maybe a link...
<catman232> You still need to do some kernel modifications to get it running, but i'm sure you could compile a new version of CM with the changes, then flash ubuntu on-top of that
<ali1234> catman232: no, because it's flippin obvious
<catman232> I'm going to try porting this manually now
<catman232> Just compile a new CM Kernel, then flash the ubuntu image after that
<Jack25> hi everyone
<Jack25> ive got a question: i installed the old ubuntu developer preview on my nexus 7 and now i want to install over that
<Jack25> but the installer doesnt let me do that without android
<duce> If I want to try and setup ubuntu touch on a device that is not supported how to I get ubuntu touch on the device? how do I deal with "Unsupported device, autodetect fails device"
<dank101> flash in CWM/TWRP
<dank101> like my soon-to-be-born S3 port
<duce> dank101, I have cwm, is there a zip somewhere?
<dank101> duce what device?
<duce> samsung galaxy tab 7 in CDMA
<duce> or... SGS 1
<duce> I have both
<AlanBell> !weekend | catman232
<ubot5> catman232: It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<duce> (also have a samsung galaxy S 10.1
<catman232> Ok, thanks!
<duce> 7 in=7inch
<jackbandit> hello?
<dank101> duce, need to be made
<Jack25> is there a zip for the nexus 7?
<Jack25> for cwm
<dank101> why?
<dank101> you do realize the script replaces the boot with necessary stuff
<dank101> Kexec
<dank101> etc
<Jack25> yep, but i cant get it to work
 * nebulae waves
<duce> dank101, I wanna try and make....I have rooted CM9 (cwm bootloader).  How do I begin building a port of ubuntu touch for these devices?
<jackbandit> after phablet-flash -b the device boots into the bootloader what to do next?
<Jack25> cause as i understand it needs to connect to android, right?
<nebulae> just booted in and no touchy. sadface.
<dank101> duce you need CM10.1
<nebulae> kdoes it take a while to initialize after boot?  anyone know?
<dank101> hours and hours
<duce> dank101, ok, will install that, then? how do I get the ubuntu touch part? tool? method?
<Jack25> to install ubuntu touch over the old ubuntu developer preview using the installer, do i need to flash android first?
<dank101> duce https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<Sinan___> Guys, here I was told ubuntu touch is based CM but Ubuntu developers took java out from it. So do apps run c++ native code?
<duce> dank101, ahhhh...thx
<dank101> Sinan___, close... Qt5 mix of JS and C++
<duce> ^
<duce> qtcreator :)
<Sinan___> so for battery life is it good or bad? I think android's JVM mechanism is not good for battery life?
<dank101> Sinan___, neither it has the same battery life as CM10.1
<mschloz> anyone else having issues with syncing the repos?
<duce> I heard there was a git error
<Sinan___> CM's all frameworks are built on Java, if you removed java, how do things work ? :)
<KHendrik> mschloz, yeah from what i heard catman232 has experience with that
<duce> Sinan___, good question
<mschloz> thanks, I have been looking at the maifest... but it all looks good. I wil ask catman232
<Sinan___> Is it true or not, there is no java in ubuntu touch?
<Sinan___> without frameworks it would be a huge challange to make a os
<dank101> Sinan___, No java
<dank101> guys
<dank101> anyone here with a AT&T S3 and E-Balls
<IMarks> guys im installing ubuntu on my nexus 7 but in step 4 it doenst reboot, the lastest text in the terminal is pushing ¨usual-stuff¨/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip to /sdcard/ and then i got a new open row. what do i need to do?
<IMarks> what does ¨run as root in production builds¨ mean?
<Sinan___> windows or linux?
<dank101> Obviously linux
<dank101> -.-
<Octa> hm, I'm getting an error if I try setting up my phone for c++ development. "libqt5webkit5-dev" requests a lower version of "libqt5webkit5"
<IMarks> indeed, windows is not possible to push ubuntu on a nexus device, u need linux, im currently running a live CD of ubuntu 12.10
<Sinan___> I never tried to build, I was guessing that he was asking how to run something as admin
<Octa> libqt5webkit5-dev : Depends: libqt5webkit5 (= 5.0.0-0ubuntu1~quantal1~test5~withdebug~gstabs~patches) but 5.0.0-0ubuntu1~quantal1~test15~withdebug~gstabs~patches is to be installed
<Aleckss> Hi
<IMarks> hi aleckss
<Octa> did someone sucessfully install the c++ environment on his phone?
<Aleckss> i just saw the new about the ubuntu os for smartphone
<Xistance> Anyone else having problems with syncing?
<dank101> shut up and try harder
<Aleckss> but my SP is not supported... can someone tell me if the lg optimus blacl (p970}
<dank101> No
<Aleckss> but my SP is not supported... can someone tell me if the lg optimus blacl (p970} will be supported in the future?
<dank101> no
<IMarks> dank101 u can just go if you dont like it here
<Treibholz> Aleckss: it is ported to CM10.1, so You could port it to Ubuntu, too...
<IMarks> every one has the right to ask
<dank101> im giving a legit answer
<dank101> -.-
<Treibholz> dank101: no, you aren't
<IMarks> but not too the previous person
<dank101> sorry about that :P
<Sinan___> Who was he talking about?
<Aleckss> ooh ok ty ty
<Aleckss> :D
<Treibholz> Aleckss: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<Treibholz> Aleckss: it should be easy.
<Treibholz> but I don't think it will be fun.
<Sinan___> :)
<Treibholz> the P970 damn slow...
<Aleckss> Treibholz: idk how to do it, but ill read the info in the link. Im glad to learn new things. Thnks :D
<IMarks> finally, sudo fixed the error (i guess).
<Aleckss> IMarks thnks :D
<IMarks> thanks for what?
<Aleckss> everything :P
<Aleckss> c ya u all
<napster> Please let me know if anyone succeeds in dual booting your GNex with Android and Ubuntu
<IMarks> is it possible to dual boot then?
<urgodfather> Hello room, all is well.. What's the scoop on porting the source to other devices?
<napster> yes it should be
<IMarks> cool, is there a how-to/tutorial for that?
<urgodfather> in particular, the bionic
<TheKing> anyone now when Ubuntu for tablets will be in beta?
<TheKing> *know
<Sinan___> on S2 and S3 it is possible to dual boot with gokhanmoral's siyah kernel
<Sinan___> may be you can check it out, that kernel also supports CM
<caldair> i read that ubuntu touch was ported to the tab 2 p3110 by a dev from canonical. would it be a total waste of my time to start from scratch adding a new device if they are going to support itt anyway?
<dank101> they won't
<napster> ok
<Wayno123> Help!  I flashed the Ubuntu-Phone developers ROM to my Verizon Galaxy Nexus and now I can not get back to one of my Android ROMs. Can anyone help me?
<caldair> @dank101 They wont support p3110?
<Wayno123> I love the beginning of the new Ubuntu Phone, but it is not functional for me.
<napster> You need to get the correct stock image from the android website, and flash it back.
<centrelink> phone / # apt-get install gcc              │
<centrelink> bash: apt-get: command not found
<centrelink> how 2 install gcc on my ubun2 phone
<Wayno123> I have multiple roms on my phone (I think) but I can not get to a boot chooser screen.
<napster> Wayno123: If you use the -b switch to flash ubuntu, it will be already erased I suppose.
<Wayno123> Where do I add the -b switch... I have no terminal window.
<napster> No, I mean if you have used -b with the command to flash ubuntu, the bootloader will get erased.
<dank101> Nope
<Wayno123> Ahhh... no I did not load the Ubuntu rom that way.
<caldair> thanks!
<napster> dank101: Am I wrong?
<dank101> napster, it erases everything BUT bootloader
<phils3r> I've installed ubuntu with phablet-tools from an openSUSE
<Wayno123> I copied the UbuntuPhone .zip files to my Nexus SD card from JellyBean 4.1.1, then booted into Recovery Mode.
<napster> I see
<phils3r> it boots well but then I can't do anything
<phils3r> I see the welcome circle and the "desktop"
<dank101> YO MUST BE ON 4.2.1/2 TO FLASH
<phils3r> But it seems that the touchscreen doesn't work
<phils3r> ah okay
<phils3r> before ubuntu i used cm10
<Wayno123> I think I was on 4.2.1... not 4.1.1
<Sinan___> wait a second, I see Ubuntu for Galaxy S3 is only 51 mb :S, is this correct?
<dank101> Sinan___, what model
<Sinan___> sch-i535
<Sinan___> it says
<dank101> Thats the note
<napster> philhug: eh..? hope you tried to unlock the screen
<dank101> XD
<napster> :)
<dank101> what model S3 do you have
<Sinan___> I mean my note 2's rom is more than 1 gb :S ubuntu only 51 mb :S is that possible
<dank101> Thats the note one
<Wayno123> Napser: Is it possible to get to a command prompt on my phone?
<Sinan___> even it is, note stock rom is mor than 600mb
<dank101> it's CM and highly stripped
<phils3r> @napster: How do I unlock the screen
<Sinan___> is ubuntu phone that much lightweight?
<dank101> Yeah
<Sinan___> wohoo
<napster> phils3r: swipe from left to right
<phils3r> omg :P
<dank101> S3 d2att with busybox is only 64mb
<napster> or more correctly, from left edge ;)
<phils3r> I didn't know that
<napster> I just guessed it XD
<Sinan___> I want Ubuntu Phone for my note 2 now :D
<Wayno123> Everything is done on the Ubuntu phone with swipes from any edge.
<dank101> Sinan___, make it XD
<phils3r> I didn't watched a video before so I was just to stupid to try that :D
<phils3r> thanks napster :D
<napster> Wayno123: You may connect to the phone using SSH
<napster> phils3r: np
<Wayno123> The videos are helful
<Wayno123> Wow... I can ssh to my phone? How do I know its IP addr and user?
<dank101> yes
<Wayno123> Napster: is my user name root on the phone? Password?
<crypticmofo> hi all http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/ .. are these just demos for pepole to try or are there completed image/os'es in here ?
<Wayno123> Anyone know how to SSH to their Ubuntu-Phone?
<Wayno123> Username?
<miki> me?
<Wayno123> I need to reboot my phone back into Android. How do I do that?
<sidim> Just went to the instalation process now I have a screen with a android laying down and a big Start button at the top. What next
<Wayno123> Swipe from left edge to the right.
<TToivanen> I got an R.stamp error while compiling. Here's full output: http://pastebin.com/2tUmi06H
<sidim> @wayno123 got here for restoring android
<Wayno123> yes... I need to get back to my original android ROM
<sidim> swipinp left to right doesnt do anything
<Wayno123> How to I get back to a ROM on my SD card?
<andril> Wayno123, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install  -Restoring Android-
<Wayno123> Thanks, andril! Looking at it.
<miki> Everyone know that way.i think.
<datagutt> andril: hey
<TToivanen> Could somebody please give me assistance on how to deal with R.stamp error? http://pastebin.com/2tUmi06H
<andril> hey datagutt
<datagutt> miui user.. right?
<Wayno123> @andril:   Do I need to ssh to my phone to follow the restore instructions from the wiki?  How do I ssh to phone?
<andril> Wayno123: i did not have to ssh into it, just rand the commands
<andril> Wayno123: what device
<Wayno123> Where do you run the commands from? Terminal window?
<Wayno123> Galaxy Nexus from Verizon.
<andril> Wayno123: it only works for Galaxy Nexus maguro (takju or yakju), VZW version is Toro not supported in this build
<ali1234> TToivanen: you need to disable build of some dalvik apps
<andril> datagutt, what's good
<Wayno123> Hmmm... someone loaded a Toro build and posted it in xda-developers.com
<andril> really
<andril> got a linl
<andril> *link
<Wayno123> I'm no guru, so I follow the experts.
<Wayno123> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2159515
<ali1234> SGS build: http://ubuntuone.com/0aGhALmE950fNzSn5Tp8vg
<TToivanen> ali1234 It seems to be an app framework-res_intermediates. How do I prevent it from building?
<ali1234> TToivanen: it is in one of the git repos you added for device
<aeliot> anyone managed to make a Tab 2 10.1 (p5110) port yet?
<ali1234> TToivanen: show me manifest lines you added
<sellers86> What is the init command?
<TToivanen> ali1234 http://pastebin.com/pAeHHFga
<andril> Wayno123: i stand corrected, experimental port of the preview :/
<ali1234> TToivanen: "Polly_intermediates" failed to build
<ali1234> it means somewhere something called "Polly" is being built
<ali1234> find it, remove it from makefiles, and restart build
<Wayno123> @andril: so if I connect my GNex via USB, will I be able to run commands like "run adb reboot-bootloader"?
<TToivanen> ali1234 O' It's probably polly volume observer. Saw it the other day when running CM.
<ali1234> TToivanen: it is this https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_endeavoru/tree/cm-10.1/jpolly
<ali1234> you need to not build this
<TToivanen> ali1234 You're a lifesaver! Thousand thanks! :D
<ali1234> TToivanen: hardware adaptations try to build dalvik applications but dalvik is removed from phablet so they will all fail to build
<ali1234> you will have to find and rip out more stuff, probably
<TToivanen> ali1234 Roger that
<shadeslayer> Hi, I'm trying to use phablet-dev-bootstrap but I keep getting I keep getting : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5559201/
<shadeslayer> erm
<ali1234> shadeslayer: server is overloaded
<shadeslayer> daw :(
<shadeslayer> mirror?
<ali1234> mirrors are all overloaded too
<ali1234> you can reference from any cyanogenmod tree
<shadeslayer> sigh, this is the only time I can download it since this uni has a decent internet connection
<shadeslayer> oh
<dank101> retry shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> dank101: already retried a couple of times, retried again and it still fails
<shadeslayer> ali1234: can I set it to use the cm tree over phablet.ubuntu.com
<ali1234> shadeslayer: what you just said makes no sense
<ali1234> shadeslayer: look at the --reference option
<shadeslayer> okay
 * shadeslayer is new to this
<shaneo1> hi all, is there a setting on the phone that will allow me to reset the audio like killall pulseaudio, the dialer has been working but now when I make a call it rings on the receiving end, but I can't hear them and there is a broken sound at the recieving end.  I don't want to have to reflash the phone, where is the log file stored to see what is happening in teh dialer?
<ali1234> shadeslayer: if you already have cm tree it will only pull the changes at phablet, which are much less than 16GB
<shadeslayer> I do not :)
<ali1234> if you use --reference option
<sellers86> anyone having issues sync right now?
<shadeslayer> sellers86: overloaded servers
<schasch> hi, get a "The remote end hung up unexpectedly" too...
<sellers86> figured
<schasch> do i need"phablet-dev-bootstrap -c -v maguro" for the gcc
<ali1234> shadeslayer: you may obtain CM tree from a mirror, but the mirrors are all overloaded too
<schasch> to compile a simple hello world?
<ali1234> schasch: no
<sellers86> Ill just keep syncing til it finishes
<schasch> ali1234 : thanks...what do I need?
<ali1234> schasch: you need ubuntu-sdk package http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<ali1234> schasch: phablet-dev is only for hardware porting suff
<schasch> ali1234 : OK thanks...
<schasch> ali1234 : i thought the link was only qml-stuff...
<ali1234> schasch: no it is full Qt5 SDK
<ali1234> supposedly
<schasch> ali1234 : actually I installed it yet and let run the currencydemo on my gnex...
<shaneo1> i get the following error when I run qt creator: Cannot load plugin because dependency failed to load: ProjectExplorer(2.6.82) Reason: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qtcreator/plugins/QtProject/libProjectExplorer.so: Cannot load library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qtcreator/plugins/QtProject/libProjectExplorer.so: (libbotan-1.10.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<shaneo1> but I am using ubuntu 13.04
<TToivanen> ali1234 You were right, there's plenty more of them.
<ali1234> shaneo1: install libbotan?
<shaneo1> ok ill give it a go
<ali1234> this was known bug from yesterday
<dank101> anyone here with a d2att phone
<shaneo1> oh thanks that looks pretty :-)
<dank101> and wants to test a port
<schasch> ali1234  : don't I need a crosscompiler to test helloworld.c on gnex? where is it in SDK?
<ali1234> schasch: it';s in there
<ali1234> ogra_ said it so it must be true
<schasch> can't find in /opt/qt5
<labsin> Can I ask here about the canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper/ubuntu/ repo and using Qt5?
<ali1234> yes
<labsin> I get error not found when importing QtQuick.Particles 2.0
<labsin> And i've installed libqt5quickparticles5
<xcvb> did anyone try to bring a barcode reader to ubuntu phone yet?
<xcvb> i guess this project seems to be a good starting point: http://code.google.com/p/zxing/ (symbian and maemo5 ports are already available)
<the-gibson> I came across an interesting issue on 12.04, if one uses the apt-get install command from the porting wiki, apt-get falls over and fails to resolve the dependencies.. but if you install build-essential first, its fine
<TToivanen> ali1234 I can't locate this problem. http://pastebin.com/bpG5pk66 Any ideas?
<ali1234> libhardware... i fixed that one too
<ali1234> TToivanen: grep -R libhardware_legacy *
<ali1234> do that in top of repo
<ali1234> sorry
<plutolinux> hi to everyone
<ali1234> libwpa_client grep for that
<TToivanen> ali1234 shit I already issued the command
<ali1234> ctrl-c?
<shaneo1> how do I reset the telephony audio is playing up
<schasch> ali1234 : I just reinstalles SDK, can make a helloworld for x86,,,but gnex is armv7? not?
<schasch> what is path of your arg-gcc?
<ali1234> schasch: i don't have sdk installed
<schasch> s/arg-gcc/arm-linux-gcc
<ali1234> my system is messed up from installing old sdk
<TToivanen> ali1234 I think I've found it but it ain't in one of the repos I added. It's in frameworks/base/core/jni/
<ali1234> TToivanen: something in your repos is pulling it in
<ali1234> try grepping for other one
<schasch> ali1234 : ??? do I need arm-linux-gcc? how can i install it?
<ali1234> schasch: i don't knooooooow
<ali1234> ask on monday
<schasch> ali1234  :OK, thanks...
<TToivanen> ali1234 So I only delete it once it is found in repos added by me?
<ali1234> TToivanen: you have to figure out what to do with it
<andril> sorry Wayno123 yes - playing COD BO2 :)
<ali1234> it's device specific
<Tigrouzen> Ported on Wave I & II
<ali1234> everything in the default repos should work
<ali1234> thus if it breaks, it's caused y something you added
<TToivanen> ali1234 ok
<shaneo1> default repo has issues making calls for me
<shaneo1> g nex
<T-Macgnolia> Hello all I am still working on this. Finally got my source pulled and my blobs pulled. I just got to make 2 more edits before I can try to build
<guest1_> evening, is there a easy way to get only the phablet changes in the cm repos, so i can add it manually to my repos ...?
<T-Macgnolia> Where exactly in the cyanogenmod_[codename]_defconfig. file do I need to add the extra configurations
<mcchuck2357> hello people...
<mrgoodcat> anybody else having problems with phablet-dev-bootstrap?
<mcchuck2357> any thought on putting this brand new shiny thing onto tablets outside of Samsung arena ?
<mrgoodcat> after "repo initialized" i'm getting "fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly" a couple times
<mrgoodcat> i'm attempting motorola right now
<mrgoodcat> but i'm getting "Fetching projects:  11% (15/129)  fatal: remote error: access denied or repository not exported: /CyanogenMod/android_device_motorola_stingray"
<mcchuck2357> sounds like syntax of repo isn't correct
<mrgoodcat> but it downloaded 11% of it
<Tigrouzen> past bin your default.xml
<mrgoodcat> where do I find that?
<mrgoodcat> i have manifest.xml is that what you mean?
<Tigrouzen> cd .repo/manifests/
<Tigrouzen> you should have only default.xml
<Tigrouzen> on manifests folder
<mrgoodcat> https://gist.github.com/dyladan/5021226
<Tigrouzen> there's not motorola stringray source .....
<mrgoodcat> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Stingray_Info
<Tigrouzen> k
<mrgoodcat> but even before I modified the manifest.xml it was failing with the defaults
<mrgoodcat> where its only "supported" devices
<Tigrouzen> remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1" />
<shadeslayer> mrgoodcat: overloaded servers from what I've been told
<mrgoodcat> thats what i'm thinking
<mrgoodcat> seems to be the consensus on xda
<mrgoodcat> so do I keep retrying? or do I give it a couple days to cool down?
<shadeslayer> I'd say give it a couple of days to cool down
<mrgoodcat> I really don't want to :(
<shaneo1> have an issue with qt creator i am testing the currency convertor and the 'import Ubuntu.Components 0.1' says there is an issue not installed.
<shaneo1> QML module not installed.
<shaneo1> :-/
<dank101> Yo
<Guest45058> y
<Ovidsmuse> So, I can't seem to download the repo, anyone else having problems?
<dank101> Wassup
<Ovidsmuse> Trying to download the repo, getting errors
<Ovidsmuse> Wondering if the server's getting hit hard and might need mirrors
<dank101> We do
<Ovidsmuse> Hard to mirror if I can't get it :)
<dank101> Exactly
<Ovidsmuse> Just to double check I'm using the right command, here is what I'm trying
<shaneo1> anyone know how I find issues with the 'Telephoney' I can't hear ring tone or callers voice through gnex
<dank101> No fix so far
<Ovidsmuse> git clone git://phablet.ubuntu.com/.git
<dank101> Down
<Ovidsmuse> So the git is totally down?
<gauso001> ...
<the-gibson> Ovidsmuse: its just overloaded
<the-gibson> im pulling from it currently
<the-gibson> im getting git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android.git
<Ovidsmuse> But I am using the correct command to get the whole repo
<the-gibson> Ovidsmuse: what are you trying to get at?
<the-gibson> are you trying to build it?
<gauso001> anobody working on a LG optimus one port?
<Ovidsmuse> Thats not the whole repo though, just one folder. Are you getting them one at a time?
<the-gibson> Ovidsmuse: im getting things with the phablet-dev-bootstrap
<the-gibson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<Ovidsmuse> I'm trying to get the source to build, for the captivatemtd
<the-gibson> use the bootstrap tool
<Ovidsmuse> I've read the page,
<Tigrouzen> On i9000 got screen size issue ?
<the-gibson> Ovidsmuse: you should be using "phablet-dev-bootstrap [target_directory]"
<the-gibson> that will grab you everything you need
<ali1234> Tigrouzen: yes
<Ovidsmuse> I see
<Tigrouzen> same on Wave
<ali1234> Tigrouzen: you have to edit /usr/bin/ubuntu-session
<ali1234> it's on porting guide
<Ovidsmuse> I thought i needed the source first, since it is listed first
<Tigrouzen> k
<Tigrouzen> tk
<ali1234> i used 10 and 1.0 on 480x800 4" screen
<ali1234> Ovidsmuse: that command gets the source
<Ovidsmuse> I understand
<ali1234> beware, repo sync is going to take days
<Ovidsmuse> It's just not explained well, normally you would just use git to clone it.
<Ovidsmuse> And I'm working with multiple devices
<Ovidsmuse> Well, guess I'll just have to wait then :)
<Tigrouzen> Ovidsmuse, 1day ^^
<Tigrouzen> When not overload
<ali1234> Ovidsmuse: the repo is made up of lots and lots of small git repos
<ali1234> Ovidsmuse: when you edit manifest with your devices you are actually adding even more git repos
<ali1234> the bootstrapper and repo command just grab all git repos for you
<Ovidsmuse> Ok, that makes sense.
<ali1234> you can probably skip using phablet-bootstrap if you know what you are doing
<Ovidsmuse> So it really is just like building Cyanogen
<ali1234> and do it all manually
<ali1234> Ovidsmuse: it is a fork of cyanogen
<Tigrouzen> ali1234, what about key work on I9000 ?
<ali1234> Ovidsmuse: if you have cyanogen repo you can use it as reference to speed up initial bootstrap
<ali1234> Ovidsmuse: see phablet-bootstrap --help
<Ovidsmuse> Ok
<mattviator> if canonical is using cyanogenmod code what have they been doing?
<crypticmofo> rotfl
<mattviator> i figured theyd atleast ship with a working calculator?
<CdmaJedi> gui dev
<ali1234> mattviator: they've turned android into effectively a thin hardware abstraction layer, ripped out dalvik and other high level stuff, and then put an ubuntu chroot on top of it
<CdmaJedi> ^
<mattviator> i understand that
<ali1234> mattviator: this is technically very impressive, even if to the end user it looks like just some images on screen
<legomaster181> I keep getting errors when I try to sync the source code
<ali1234> legomaster181: server is overloaded
<the-gibson> legomaster181: same
<legomaster181> Few, it's not just me
<CdmaJedi> mirrors?
<mrgoodcat> there don't seem to be any
<the-gibson> perhaps we should change that
<mrgoodcat> nobody is mirroring. i'd mirror if i could download it
<the-gibson> same
<CdmaJedi> i'd push for my shcool to host... i dont personall y have anything that woud hande the load
<CdmaJedi> but it woul;d take days for them to respond
<dmorrison1004> Can I download a rom through command-line to my phone?
<CdmaJedi> wget?
<legomaster181> that also explains why it was a lot slower this morning than last night
<dmorrison1004> wget then the name of the rom?
<CdmaJedi> manpages, bro
<CdmaJedi> in my time, all we had were manpages
<dmorrison1004> manpages are manuals?
<mattviator> well atleast they are eating their own dog food ie not having to use windows to install
<mattviator> man = manual yes
<dmorrison1004> Are those the links above the chat?
<Tigrouzen> ali1234, have you got issue key in i9000 ?
<ali1234> keys don't do anything on i9000
<ali1234> buttons
<Tigrouzen> same
<ali1234> i don't know what "issue key" means
<Tigrouzen> key dont work
<mattviator> no in the terminal you can find manpages for most of whats installed in your system   an example would be
<mattviator> man wget
<ali1234> that's because ubuntu touch doesn't use buttons
<dmorrison1004> I have ubuntu loaded on my Galaxy Nexus and no wat to get back to a working rom. I can connect through shell, but no drag-in-drop windows.
<ali1234> power button works
<ali1234> that's the only one it uses
<Tigrouzen> ah ^^
<Ovidsmuse> Search xda for the i9000 key issue
<mattviator> in other words what he just said was the ole standby of rtfm :/
<CdmaJedi> oh... dm your problems are way more involved than downloading a new rom
<CdmaJedi> did you do a nandroid backup?
<ali1234> Ovidsmuse: does xda have i9000 port?
<dmorrison1004> I thought if I can download a rom I can reinstall it???
<Ovidsmuse> Just used the official CM repo as a reference for the download and it worked
<dmorrison1004> no backyp
<dmorrison1004> no backup
<Ovidsmuse> Not of Ubuntu Phone, but I remember there being a key issue with cyanogen
<CdmaJedi> no there's a key issue with UT as well
<Ovidsmuse> My guess is the fix hasn't been applied in the repo and you need to add it
<CdmaJedi> at least for system halt
<Ovidsmuse> Lot's of devices have had key issues with CM
<ali1234> Ovidsmuse: ok
<Ovidsmuse> If I remember, it has to do with how they are mapped in the kernel
<ali1234> k, but this is not important for ubuntu touch, cos it is entirely gesture based
<CdmaJedi> anyone know if roger_n finished the i727 port?
<Tigrouzen> lock unlock work
<labsin> Ok, I found the problem why qt5 wouldn't find the Particles Library in the sdk. The lib (libqt5quickparticles5) is installed as a dependy somewhere with the ubuntu-sdk but the plugin (qtdeclarative5-particles-plugin) is not.
<mrgoodcat> so I keep hearing of people making ports to different devices but very little about real app development. Are there any good resources for getting started with simple app development? Does there need to be seperate touch versions of apps or is there a way to add a touch interface to an existing app
<mrgoodcat> ?
<Gnomy> Has their been a list of Ubuntu phone applications made or in progress yet? (besides the default set)
<the-gibson> ok ive aimed a mirror script at the ubuntu server.. hopefully i can pull it down sooner than later
<CdmaJediToilet> There's an sdk available
<mrgoodcat> yea some googling just gave me that
<CdmaJediToilet> Hell, if I don't have to write them in java anymore, I'll write all the damn apps
<mrgoodcat> haha
<mrgoodcat> they aren't java are they?
<CdmaJediToilet> First thing on the wiki that gave me a hard on was reading c/c++
<ali1234> Qt5 QML and/or C++ and egl are currently supported
<CdmaJediToilet> ^
<ali1234> C++ isn't exactly great though
<Gnomy> CdmaJediToilet, have they released how to actually intergrate C++ into your application? I couldn't find how to compile it.
<CdmaJediToilet> Id love to see a python package eventually
<ali1234> CdmaJedi you can just install it
<Xistance> C++ is really bad. I hope no one tries to compile stuff with it.
<ali1234> it probably doesn't have the right Qt5 binding yet but it will definitely come
<shaneo1> how can i reflash my ubtunu phone with ubuntu phone daily.
<ali1234> shaneo1: you can't yet
<CdmaJediToilet> I really like c++
<Gnomy> python is already on the os isn't it? The contact list and other such stuff is propigated with a python script
<ali1234> shaneo1: when daily is available you will just use phablet-flash
<shaneo1> thanks ali1234, just that the telephony seems to have hung up the sound
<shaneo1> ok thanks
<ali1234> Gnomy: yes
<CdmaJediToilet> Shared libs and optional packages may not be
<ali1234> oh, in the image? maybe, don't know
<shaneo1> does it use pulseaudio to control the phones ear speaker and mic
<ali1234> and probably not Qt5 binding you need to make "apps"
<CdmaJediToilet> LMAO
<CdmaJediToilet> I was waiting for someone to ask about pulseaudio
<ali1234> it uses pulseaudio yes
<ali1234> with a wrapper to android audio
<ali1234> you know most pulseaudio problems are caused by incompatibility with alsa kernel drivers
<shaneo1> ok can I restart pulse cos I think its being a litle bugger
<ali1234> this might actually work better than desktop audio
<CdmaJediToilet> Yeah all that was a few years ago
<ali1234> hah. i wish
<ali1234> still plenty of PA problems persist
<CdmaJediToilet> I just remember the pain transitioning from alsa to pa
<RobbyF> is the final suppose to be built in the CM chrooted enviroment?
<ali1234> yeah it is much better than it used to be :)
<shaneo1> i wanna killall pulseaudio
<shaneo1> can I install jackd lol
<CdmaJediToilet> I'll tell you what I want to killall
<CdmaJediToilet> Is unity
<shaneo1> your phone would look boring if you did
<CdmaJediToilet> I can't stand it on my pc
<ali1234> shaneo1: you can install anything from ubuntu arm port, but it might not work - especially X11 stuff will not work
<CdmaJediToilet> Reminds me of macos
<shaneo1> no i didn't think x11 would work
<CdmaJediToilet> Yeah I don't think anyone has gotten x11 working
<oneadvent> all i want to see is diablo 3 running on my phone through wine
<oneadvent> is that too much?
<CdmaJediToilet> I'm hoping ut will lead to open source radios, but that's probably a pipe dream
<CdmaJediToilet> I was surprised quake 3 was ported with amazing performance benchmarks
<CdmaJediToilet> So wait 10 years... your phone might run crysis =D
<oneadvent> any cdma radio yet?
<shaneo1> is there a reason for abd shell to drop everytime I do sudo apt-get update
<obroshnij> Hi guys:)
<obroshnij> is anybody here?
<CdmaJediToilet> Nobody is here
<obroshnij> great
<scramm> Me either
<shaneo1> no no one is here
<CdmaJediToilet> I'm hiding in the bathroom at work
<shaneo1> im over there
<Tigrouzen> with cloud its possible
<obroshnij> ok, I have a question for anyone who might khow an answer
<shaneo1> how can I restart pa then, killall dont seem to work
<CdmaJediToilet> Aaaand just realized that I left my irc terminal open on my workstation
<oneadvent> obroshnij: 42 + 1
<obroshnij> Is it possible to run Ubuntu Touch on a phone with ARM-6, 600Hz,  250 RAM? I can`t find any requirements
<notCdmaJedi> In it?
<notCdmaJedi> No
<ali1234> no chance
<obroshnij> damn, so what are basic requirements?
<notCdmaJedi> The minimums they are calling for are dual core cortex a15 and 2gb ram
<ali1234> ubuntu needs ARMv7 at minimum
<obroshnij> omg
<notCdmaJedi> Sooo a krait or exynos
<ali1234> dual core cortex a15 is BS :)
<ali1234> single core a8 will run it
<notCdmaJedi> But set your pixel density really.low, and just use a terminal? Lol
<obroshnij> ok, thx:)
<ali1234> 512mb ram and 1.5GB /data is currently bare minimum but hopefully those get optimized
<Tigrouzen> Wave 260mo ^^
<ali1234> (and i do mean literally bare minimum)
<notCdmaJedi> Run it, yeah, but they don't want anyone saying how it isn't as smooth as intended
<ali1234> Tigrouzen: SGS has 512mb and 16mb free after boot
<notCdmaJedi> Damn
<Tigrouzen> wow
<notCdmaJedi> That's running a tight ship
<ali1234> it also reaches 96% disk usage on /data when unpacking rootfs
<notCdmaJedi> Lol
<ali1234> 96% of 1.5GB
<shaneo1> is there a way to reinstall 'telephoney'
<ali1234> however, once unpacked it drops down to 63%
<ali1234> that is just during flashing, it needs the extra space
<shaneo1> like sudo apt-get install telephoney
<ali1234> shaneo1: unless telephoney is some kind of fake telephony stack, i think you might have made a typo
<notCdmaJedi> Purge then install?
<shaneo1> i made a typo
<Andril> ali1234, i agree the Xoom should be the minimum for tablets
<shaneo1> yes i would like to purge and reinstall telephony,
<shaneo1> not sure of the package name
<shaneo1> its not telephony
<ali1234> shaneo1: no idea on that, sorry
<shaneo1> ok thanks ali1234 i'll mute for a bit
<CdmaJedi> well if the package name isnt telephony, then spt-get purge wouldnt find it
<sergiusens> shaneo1: so you want to reinstall the telephony-app
<shaneo1> yes sergiusens
<CdmaJedi> anyone know how to put a metropcs huawei m636 into usb diagnostic mode? /offtopic
<CdmaJedi> i need the damn MIN off of this phone
<sergiusens> shaneo1: package name is the same
<legomaster181> y
<legomaster181> woops
<legomaster181> sorry
<legomaster181> didn't realize my cursor was in here :P
<CdmaJedi> well
<CdmaJedi> it is
<CdmaJedi> so is mine, though, so it's ok
<the-gibson> hmm does any one have a full copy of the git repo? Im setting up a mirror, but the initial DL is PAIN ful
<iskuri> hello ubuntu phone people
<CdmaJedi> hello
<iskuri> i have a weird issue
<CdmaJedi> see a doctor. do not consult the internet
<iskuri> hilarious(!)
<CdmaJedi> and yes, it IS probably infected
<legomaster181> what's going on iskuri
<CdmaJedi> but what's up?
<iskuri> yep, definitely in a linux discussion irc
<iskuri> lol
<iskuri> ok so i am doing repo init on the repositories for cyanogenmod, as i am doing a port from source, and it keeps telling me public key not found
<mattviator> cant add ppa to the device?
<iskuri> hmm
<shaneo1> am i doing this right 'phablet-flash' to reflash my device, if I bork ubuntu phone
<sergiusens> shaneo1: yeah, that should work
<shaneo1> says its pushing to the /sdcard/ so should it just reboot phone when its done.
<iskuri> hmm, no ideas guys?
<CdmaJedi> did you add the key when you added the repo?
<iskuri> it did it automatically using their command, then i tried the same command as root and my problems went on from there
<CdmaJedi> well the command needs to be run as root
<sergiusens> shaneo1: yes, reboots and deployins when done
<CdmaJedi> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<shaneo1> ok thanks, its taking a while pushing 3rd file now
<iskuri> i'm talking about the repo init command
<Wiesel> where do i find that "voice recognition"?
<shaneo1> Wiesel: check out my video here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6jHCcvTrU0
<CdmaJedi> ohhh. iskuri, servers are weeded. just keep trying
<shaneo1> go 19 minutes
<iskuri> oh right, makes sense jedi
<iskuri> thanks babe
<CdmaJedi> and if you have a cluster and mass amounts of bandwidth, please mirror =D
<mattviator> whts the command to force the device to rebbot over ssh?
<CdmaJedi> same as it is in term
<iskuri> i'd host a mirror but my server consumes mucho power
<CdmaJedi> halt
<CdmaJedi> or shutdown -h now
<CdmaJedi> oh. you said reboot
<mrgoodcat> what is your server?
<CdmaJedi> just type
<xorrr_> shaneo1: you need to change the privacy settings on your youtube vid
<brian__> hey guys, scared by the "Nexus4 may get into a state where it may not boot at all after the battery is drained" line on the release notes
<CdmaJedi> "reboot"
<CdmaJedi> lol
<brian__> How rare is it / what triggers it?
<brian__> (should I be worried?)
<CdmaJedi> dude its fixed by a battery pull
<shaneo1> just did that xorrr
<CdmaJedi> nothing to worry about
<shaneo1> thanks
<CdmaJedi> not hard brick
<brian__> CdmaJedi, I don't have Torx screws handy
<CdmaJedi> not even a soft brick
<brian__> :)
<iskuri> a fuckoff old dell poweredge
<CdmaJedi> hell, not a brick at all
<brian__> Sure, it's not a brick
<mrgoodcat> what about devices without removable batteries? like my motorola xoom
<Wiesel> shaneo1, it's private
<brian__> But how likely is it to happen?
<CdmaJedi> htc sensations do the same thing
<Wiesel> ah
<Wiesel> now it's working
<CdmaJedi> well, how likely are you to drain your battery to 0
<brian__> Reasonably, I guess
<shaneo1> I just changed the video settings from private
<iskuri> well, this has been fun
<CdmaJedi> mutliply that probablitity by n, n being the probability that you wont have time for a battery pull
<brian__> Is it a cert to happen 100% of the time the battery drains?
<brian__> ...
<CdmaJedi> honoestly, I don't know the answer to your question
<CdmaJedi> i didnt submit the bug
<CdmaJedi> and there isnt much more documentation on it
<CdmaJedi> but i wouldnt worry about it
<shaneo1> phablet-flash is not working for me, just hangs at pushing quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<brian__> Heh, I'm an idiot
<brian__> Should've checked Launchpad
<CdmaJedi> check your usb cable
<brian__> Just trying to work out if I should order a Torx kit or not
<CdmaJedi> yes, but not for the phone
<brian__> :)
<Oniz> Hi guys
<CdmaJedi> but just because
<TToivanen> Im about to flash a build. Afterwards I can restore a nandroid normally right?
<Oniz> i think yes
<Oniz> but why don't u try first in dual boot?
<CdmaJedi> dual boot?
<Oniz> if ur phone have a kernel that supports dual boot u can install the ROM on SD card
<TToivanen> No S-OFF for us yet. (if you know htc phones)
<Oniz> ur have to find it on xda
<Oniz> *u
<TToivanen> Nah, impossible for my device. Gonna flash now, wish me luck
<CdmaJedi> oh... the sdcard image
<CdmaJedi> i was thinking grub
<CdmaJedi> durr
<TToivanen> LOL
<Oniz> TToivanen: what's ur device?
<TToivanen> Oniz HTC One X endeavoru
<Oniz> i know only Samsung devices...
<Oniz> but u can try
<Oniz> Anyone can help me with an N7000?
<korryd> can someone please explain how to get to a settings dialog of some sort?
<brian__> Here's a dirty question: Does phablet-flash run on OSX? :)
<Oniz> sorry i must had to reboot
<Oniz> brian__ the question is
<Oniz> ur mac recognize ur device?
<brian__> Yes
<Oniz> i think that u can flash it
<Oniz> my mac doesn't recognize my N7000
<CdmaJedi> you need the n700 MTF to UUID adapter for the mac
<CdmaJedi> n7000*
<Oniz> oh
<Oniz> good
<CdmaJedi> lol i just made tht up
<brian__> lol
<Oniz> some time ago i found how to make connection via USB
<benkaiser> Oniz: are you porting to the n7000?
<Oniz> i'm tring to
<CdmaJedi> have you tried turning on and off again?
<Oniz> yes
<CdmaJedi> do you know how a button works?
<Oniz> i got problem with JB
<CdmaJedi> what decade are you calling from, sir?
<Oniz> lol
<Oniz> why?
<CdmaJedi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rksCTVFtjM4
<brian__> CdmaJedi: Do you have to be such an ass?
<CdmaJedi> lol its from a tv show
<CdmaJedi> just linked the scene
<brian__> Oh!
<brian__> Sorry, totally missed the reference
<shaneo1> doh!!! I forgot to type 'sudo phablet-flash' now its not hanging. :-/
<CdmaJedi> lol
<brian__> "Are you from the past?!" is a fantastic line
<CdmaJedi> i dont know why everyone isnt just doing "sudo su" first
<CdmaJedi> well, i know why
<CdmaJedi> but it'd be easier
<shaneo1> why does the 'Ubuntu Core Intaller' gui popup on ubuntu
<shaneo1> I know why yes, but would be nice to see it in the wiki as well.
<Oniz> "Are you from the past?!" Fantastic!
<Oniz> xD
<CdmaJedi> yeah if none of you have seen the IT Crowd, then watch it
<Oniz> i'll do!
<brian__> CdmaJedi: What's your favourite episode?
<shaneo1> Yes I have seen the IT crowdm and the Big Band is better I think
<Oniz> Guys i dunno why but "phablet-dev-bootstrap" ever echo this error and stop fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<brian__> Oniz: Run it again
<Oniz> i turn off and on the pc too!
<Oniz> :-P
<mattviator> is the web app installation framework broken/non existant?
<shaneo1> yeah reflash has fixed my telephony-app issue.
<shaneo1> grrr now I have to re-add my contacts lol
<shaneo1> cant wait for apt-get install --reinstall 'mybrokenapp'
<mattviator> on some webpages i get to add this as a web app tap on arrow add to home screen but theres no arrow lol
<TToivanen> My build failed to boot. Is there any way of debugging while the device is booting?
<shaneo1> I will give anyone £1 if they can find the ',' comma on the keyboard, the comma is a blooming '/' forward slash
<brian__> This is presumably closed-source? I'd love to improve the keyboard
<mattviator> no i have a comma
<mattviator> its to the left of the spacebar
<shaneo1> press it what you get
<Oniz> ,
<mattviator> ahh lol
<mattviator> hehe
<mattviator> its mapped wrong
<shaneo1> no shit
<shaneo1> lol
<mattviator> copy and paste a comma from somewhere :P
<mattviator> thats one thing that needs to be fixed the copy and past function
<mattviator> not working well
<shaneo1> hmm so tell me how to copy paste when using the sms function... there is none
<Wiesel> shaneo1, i don't have a commandlist on that screen to crop an image or something, did you set up something somewhere?
<shaneo1> the functions are in the gallery
<shaneo1> if they are there in the app then you should be able to call them
<shaneo1> no its just the stock image I flashed to the phone
<Wiesel> ah, tried it again, now they are there
<mattviator> i havent even tseen the sms app
<shaneo1> :-)
<shaneo1> sms app has a lot of work to be done to it, need to open up the typing window too small
<mattviator> ya and the only thing i can copy and paste to/from is the browser
<mattviator> i was able to copy a comma from a webpage but cant paste into anything native
<mattviator> lol
<Wiesel> btw. what browser is it? the user agent is from iphone 5 :)
<dank101> yo
<Oniz> Guys, i'm seen this episode: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=_lWD4OG5sZM
<Oniz> i'm Italian and having so laugh!
<CdmaJedi> lol i did that with a french girl i dated. when we texted, i would google translate everything
<CdmaJedi> eventually she found out that i didnt speak french
<Oniz> Lol
<Oniz> nice try
<dantalizing> anyone else getting errors syncing?
<Oniz> me
<CdmaJedi> everyone
<CdmaJedi> servers are slammed
<Oniz> D:
<CdmaJedi> no mirrors
<Oniz> no party
<dantalizing> kk ... i figured as much
<Oniz> i don't think that canonical expect so many people starts porting UbuntuOS
<dantalizing> would be cool if there was some scalable cloud solution for something like this
<dantalizing> wait wut?
<oneadvent> any cdma ports yet?
<dantalizing> oneadvent: thats what i was hoping to work on
<oneadvent> dantalizing: i bought the nexus galaxy just for this :(
<dantalizing> oneadvent: a cdma one?
<dank101> yes
<doomlord> i have one too but from what i'veread i resist installing this
<oneadvent> yea dantalizing i bought it like a month ago
<dank101> there are CDMA ports
<doomlord> i was after desktop convergance, so i really need an n7 + ubuntu-arm-desktop
<dank101> toro or toroplus?
<doomlord> +dualboot
<oneadvent> dank101: toro
<mattviator> theyre getting ports wether they like them or not
<Cskater55> there is a bootable .zip for galaxy nexus toroplus on xda
<lnorbiato> hello guys, someone can tell me if the phone runs on ubuntu motorola droid 3?
<Cskater55> but i dont think its an actual port
<oneadvent> Cskater55: none for just toro?
<dantalizing> toro ports with actual workign radios?
<dank101> oneadvent, flash this in TWRP/CWMR: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38294870
<Cskater55> there is one for toro as well
<dank101> Toro version: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38294870
<oneadvent> i saw one to make it boot but no calls
<xlentee> so has there been any progress in regards to the UI? I heard its laggy
<oneadvent> i played with it for a min, was def only for devs :P
<Cskater55> it goes in and out from what I saw you just cant be doing too much at once
<lnorbiato> hello guys, someone can tell me if the ubuntu-phone runs on motorola droid 3?
<CdmaJedi> inor- it's in the motd
<CdmaJedi> if there is cm10.1 support for your phone, it will be portable. check cm's site for official/unofficial 10.1 morts
<Cskater55> this may be a dumb question but i'm working on an actual port for the toroplus but i'm having issues with the git repository it says fatal:could not read from remote repository anyone know how i could fix that?
<CdmaJedi> ports*
<CdmaJedi> the repo is getting slammed
<CdmaJedi> no mirrors
<CdmaJedi> i need to bind that to a key
<Cskater55> i figured as much
<dantalizing> lol
<dantalizing> again ...
<Cskater55> i got to like 75% downloaded then it cut out
<dantalizing> would be cool if there was some scalable cloud solution for something like this
<Cskater55> i agree
<dantalizing> that was sarcasm
<Oniz> i was on 107/136
<Oniz> and kicked me off
<Oniz> dled all dependecies but can't sync repo :-(
<mattviator> problem is people are thinking this is beta
<mattviator> when its pre-alpha
<mattviator> :/
<ali1234> mattviator: whut
<Oniz> i like to develop somethig
<ali1234> it's a developer preview
<ali1234> developers like to look at source code
<ali1234> that's the problem
<ali1234> well, the problem is source code is 16GB
<mattviator> alot of "regular" users are downloading
<CdmaJedi> ^
<CdmaJedi> hell, someone make a torrent
<Oniz> ali1234: have u ever downloaded a CM repo?
<Oniz> like 15G of files
<ali1234> i would upload it to someone's mirror but i only have 20kb up
<onlychevys> UMM, nevermind I'm not the only one that can't sync anything lol
<CdmaJedi> i wish there was an irc grep command
<CdmaJedi> i have 500, but it would still take forever
<Oniz> i have 1Mbit
<Oniz> can help u
<Oniz> can't
<CdmaJedi> no i mean i have 2mbit
<Oniz> maybe at work
<CdmaJedi> 500KB
<Oniz> 24Mbit Up/Dk
<Oniz> Dl
<CdmaJedi> actually, that math doesnt add up
<CdmaJedi> nice
<Oniz> but i'll go work on monday
<CdmaJedi> i want to move to KC for google fiber
<Oniz> here in Italy only companies can get fiber... costs too much
<onlychevys> I got first initial sync that tool 22 hrs. now I just want to pull my device files but keep getting: fatal: read error: Connection reset by peer
<dorgan> hello all
<CdmaJedi> google deployed gigabit fiber in one city as a test
<Oniz> :-Q_
<CdmaJedi> but it's frigging kansas city
<mattviator> 2 cities
<CdmaJedi> i have 50 down/20 up, bout would rather 1000/1000
<dorgan> i have 60 down and 5 up
<CdmaJedi> are you counting KC as 2 cities?
<mattviator> kansas city kansas and kansas city missouri
<dantalizing> morning dorgan
<CdmaJedi> or is there really another city?
<Wiesel> 50/2.5 and 100/100 on my server
<CdmaJedi> LOL
<CdmaJedi> called it
<mattviator> :p
<dorgan> hey dantalizing, how goes it
<dorgan> dantalizing: morning??
<dantalizing> meh
<Oniz> guys where are u from'
<Oniz> ?
<dantalizing> fl
<CdmaJedi> fl
<Oniz> fl?
<CdmaJedi> florida
<dantalizing> as in fl-orida
<CdmaJedi> orlando, fl
<mattviator> dont you get a "free" 5 mbit connection
<Oniz> oh
<mattviator> $300 install
<mattviator> free forever after that?
<CdmaJedi> i think it's a data cap of 5gb/mo
<CdmaJedi> full speeds though
<dank101> CdmaJedi, yo
<dorgan> florida
<dank101> anyone with a AT&T galaxy SIII
<CdmaJedi> sup dank
<CdmaJedi> i might have one available
<dank101> nm
<CdmaJedi> well, my coworker has one
<dank101> Oh, don'y
<dank101> *don't
<dank101> it's for testing
<CdmaJedi> is wary of me flashing a developer preview to it
<dank101> i possibly has a workin alpha for d2att
<Oniz> when ppl can finish to dl repos
<Oniz> i think that ppl can port on other devices
 * xIndirect gets to work on porting
<ali1234> hmm
<dorgan> i'm backup up my nexus7 right now using adb then I am going to install the alpha
<ali1234> looks like the repo manifest is set up to use 4 parallel sync jobs. that probably isnt helping
<Oniz> only 4?
<Oniz> i don't think so
<ali1234> <default revision="refs/heads/phablet-10.1"           remote="phablet"           sync-c="true"           sync-j="4" />
<Oniz> oh
<Oniz> really nice
<mastermi1d> wazaaa
<mastermi1d> Im installing tuch preview in my nexus 7 right now
<mastermi1d> Any warnings or advice?
<dorgan> I just doing a backup and i will be doing the same
<dorgan> :)
<ali1234> http://code.google.com/p/gittorrent/ hmm...
<Oniz> ali1234: nice idea
<ali1234> unfortunately, not usable yet it seems
<Oniz> ye, damm
<CdmaJedi> damn
<CdmaJedi> or
<CdmaJedi> torrent the thing, host it locally, and change the git address to 127.0.0.1 in your /etc/hosts file?
<catrielmuller_> Hello guys.
<CdmaJedi> wait
<CdmaJedi> you wouldnt need to download it again after you... nevermind
<ali1234> yeah i would make a torrent... but i only have 20kb upload...
<catrielmuller_> i have this error http://pastebin.com/MLNLWhaR
<ali1234> catrielmuller_: everyone has that error
<ali1234> the server is on fire
<catrielmuller_> Thanks
<catrielmuller_> :P
<Oniz> and probably thinks a DDOS attack!
<dorgan> ali1234: why is it not usable yet?
<mastermi1d> What is not usable?
<ali1234> gittorrent
<Tigrouzen> need i7 core to use it
<dorgan> ali1234: or should i say how is it not usable?
<ali1234> dorgan: read what i linked
<CdmaJedi> anyone flash cdma phones?
<dorgan> oh i thought you meant the tablet preview wasnt usable
<ali1234> well that's a different story
<Oniz> guys I go playing a little, i stay online. C u later
<mastermi1d> I thought so also
<pigeonor> any verizon galaxy nexus update?
<catrielmuller_> Is not there a torrent available?
<CdmaJedi> nope
<CdmaJedi> git
<pigeonor> is it usable yet?
<ali1234> how do i actually make torrent?
<pigeonor> like make calls?
<ali1234> pigeonor: on some phones yes
<CdmaJedi> you can make one through most torrent clients
<ali1234> CdmaJedi: i don't know how to use torrent client
<pigeonor> ali1234: some? just not the verizon galaxy nexus?
<ali1234> pigeonor: no idea on specifics
<CdmaJedi> you've never used a torrent client?
<pigeonor> ok
<ali1234> CdmaJedi: i click on torrent, i get file... this is all i know :)
<CdmaJedi> lol
<CdmaJedi> ok
<pigeonor> lol
<catrielmuller_> someone can upload a zip of your mirror?
<CdmaJedi> what programs loads when you clock on a torrent
<ali1234> transmission
<CdmaJedi> ohhhh
<CdmaJedi> youre in ubuntu?
<ali1234> yes
<pigeonor> ali1234: click on the plus sign
<CdmaJedi>  was going to suggest utorrent
<pigeonor> it will make one
<bmwracer0> catrielmuller_: also having trouble cloning?
<CdmaJedi> k, handing this off to pigeonor
<pigeonor> ali1234: you click the + sign, click the file
<pigeonor> then boom, done
<catrielmuller_> bmwracer0: yes...
<ali1234> pigeonor: i don't see any + but file -> new appears to work
<pigeonor> ok
<pigeonor> yeah
<ali1234> pigeonor: but, after i make torrent, then what?
<pigeonor> then you can share that torrent file
<pigeonor> or upload it to a torrent site
<pigeonor> i use mac transmission
<ali1234> don't i need a tracker or something?
<pigeonor> no, not reALLY
<mainerror> o/
<ali1234> ok let me first clean up my repo
<pigeonor> if you send me the torrent file, i should be able to dl it
<catrielmuller_> i wanna that torrent file...
<mainerror> Is it just me or is the Qt5 API reference a bit confusing?
<pigeonor> i really want wait to get a working version on my verizon galaxy nexus
<ali1234> hmm
<mattviator> no its confusing
<ali1234> i've got idea...
<pigeonor> ?
<ali1234> i can clone cyanogen onto my server
<ali1234> then pull from my workstation using cyanogen as reference
<pigeonor> ok
<ali1234> then i avoid 20kb
<ali1234> then i'll have it mirrored on fast server :)
<ali1234> then i can make torrent
<pigeonor> cool
<mrgoodcat> are you going to post torrent here?
<catrielmuller_> Really Cool
<ali1234> sure, if i can pull this off
<pigeonor> what is the torrent for?
#ubuntu-phone 2013-02-24
<ali1234> the repo
<pigeonor> of?
<ali1234> of phablet
<pigeonor> what phone?
<ali1234> none... just the base canonical stuff that everyone needs
<pigeonor> oh ok
<ali1234> you know, the 16GB thing
<the-gibson> wooho I have about 50% of the git repo mirrored
<mrgoodcat> the stuff that keeps not downloading for people
<APringle> does anyone have any intel on app dev with python?
<ali1234> APringle: you just need python qt5 binding and then you are good
<CdmaJedi> lol@the_gibson
<CdmaJedi> nice nick
<ali1234> this might already exist, check arm repos
<nik90> ali1234:  Python with QT5, isnt that pyside?
<nik90> Anybody here working on the ubuntu clock?
<ali1234> nik90: there's two python bindings, one is pyside
<ali1234> forgot name of other one
<APringle> cheers
<ali1234> anyway it will be available eventually, if it isn't already
<ali1234> you can almost certainy build it for desktop today
<mrgoodcat> nik90, what question do you have about clock?
<nik90> mrgoodcat: I was looking at the designs for the Alarm Page...I see one design at the ubuntu wiki and then another design at the balsamiq page
<nik90> wasnt sure which one is final
<mattviator> date and time app?
<nik90> mattviator: yeah the time app with the clock , alarm, stopclock etc
<nik90> Is this the final desing? http://design.canonical.com/wp-content/uploads/keyscreens_clock-1024x433.jpg
<mattviator> i played with it because i nneed to get proper tzone
<nik90> k
<mattviator> i think the answer is there is no final
<ali1234> hahahaha cyanogen syncing at 29mbit
<mattviator> i think they may tweak up till release
<mattviator> i cant find anything about a freeze
<nik90> mattviator: so I just implement the design shown in the link into code
<ali1234> Receiving objects: 100% (613936/613936), 897.55 MiB | 25.36 MiB/s, done. :O
<mattviator> you can do it that way or come up with you own using their guidelines
<nik90> ok
<bmwracer0> ali1234: jealous.
<sgerbino> anyone get ubuntu for android on an htc one?
<sgerbino> i mean ubuntu for phone :|
<catrielmuller_> ali1234: you can build torrrent?
<gennro> anyone having issues with syncing?
<catrielmuller_> yes im
<gennro> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<vanhoof> ali1234: what are you up to in terms of space?
 * vanhoof is at 9.9G
<ali1234> vanhoof: what do you mean?
<ali1234> vanhoof: you are still syncing?
<vanhoof> ali1234: unfortunately yes
<ali1234> i got repo on release day while everyone was scrambling for images
<ali1234> it is 16GB
<catrielmuller_> please build torrent
<mrgoodcat> my sync keeps failing...
<mrgoodcat> >:
<ali1234> everyone should stop hammering server
<ali1234> it will still be there on monday
<vanhoof> +1 :D
<mrgoodcat> easy for you to say, you already have it
<mrgoodcat> everybody ELSE should stop :D
<ali1234> already have it, already ported my device... life is good :)
<bmwracer0> ali1234: no plans to build that torrent?
<catrielmuller_> any can mirror ?
<mrgoodcat> they "sync" you fellas are talking about is phablet-dev-bootstrap right?
<ali1234> bmwracer0: working on it
<ali1234> mrgoodcat: yes
<ali1234> it's just running "repo init; repo sync"
<bmwracer0> ali1234: I'll love you forever… okay maybe not forever.
<mrgoodcat> it really should have been distributed using a distributed system in the first place
<gianguido> great news
<gianguido> finally got a build for i9300
<ali1234> mrgoodcat: git *is* a distrbuted system
<wickwire> Hi, I'm trying to build an app for ubuntu phone and I can't deploy it, can anyone help please?
<mrgoodcat> well when you download it it hammers the server. i mean distributed load
<wickwire> I have a galaxy nexus
<wickwire> I installed qtcreator from the developer SDK page, and made the currency converter example
<ali1234> anyway i can't guarantee that i can figure out how to do this
<roger_n> Does anyone have any idea why when I run "phablet-dev-bootstrap [target_directory]"  I get the following error?
<roger_n> Please make sure you have the correct access rights
<roger_n> and the repository exists.
<roger_n> error: Cannot fetch ...
<ali1234> roger_n: pastebin full output
<ali1234> but probably it's because server blah blah blah
<mrgoodcat> gist.github.com > pastebin.... just saying
<ali1234> we have a command called pastebinit
<ali1234> it uses paste.ubuntu.com
<roger_n> ali1234 it way too long and it still going.
<gennro> guess there was a new version of phablet tools released last night
<ali1234> gennro: yes, it's fixed the -v issue
<ali1234> maybe other stuff... just bzr branches :)
<gennro> getting a solid 1.1 MiB/s now
<ali1234> check*
<ali1234> oh really?
<gennro> yeah
<roger_n> ali1234 it just keeps repeating the same error I posted but for different packages
<mrgoodcat> ali1234, thats amazing... I love how simple paste.ubuntu.com
<gianguido> ok got a build working for i9300
<ali1234> gennro: fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly for me still
<gianguido> working = booting
<gianguido> surfaceslinger segfaults
<gennro> ali1234, yeah just updated phablet tools and everything is working again
<gianguido> got working adb
<ali1234> gennro: i just updated them about 10 minutes ago
<gianguido> any ideas to force surfaceslinger boot?
<catrielmuller_> gianguido: you can make torrent of your mirror
<gianguido> catrielmuller_, isn't working! it stops to boot
<gianguido> surfaceflinger segfault
<mrgoodcat> running phablet-dev-bootstrap keeps giving me errors
<catrielmuller_> you project folder
<roger_n> Can someone paste their working manifest "default.xml" ?
<gianguido> catrielmuller_, i've a bad upload speed...
<catrielmuller_> how much?
<gianguido> 50kb/s
<gianguido> not joking
<roger_n> mrgoodcat It's failing for me too.
<catrielmuller_> me too, but i have server 1000/1000
<ali1234> hmm...
<gianguido> ideas about surfaceflinger segfault?
<ali1234> something weird is going on here
<mrgoodcat> all i did was `phablet-dev-bootstrap touch`
<mrgoodcat> using touch as my directory
<roger_n> mrgoodcat  are you getting the following message?
<roger_n> Please make sure you have the correct access rights
<roger_n> and the repository exists.
<roger_n> error: Cannot fetch ...
<mrgoodcat> no
<mrgoodcat> i'm getting "Fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly"
<roger_n> So what error are you seeing?
<catrielmuller_> git server is on fire
<mrgoodcat> catrielmuller_, what error are you getting?
<catrielmuller_> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<roger_n> OK so it appears like its a server side issue.
<Namidairo> ^
<catrielmuller_> roger_n: yes
<gennro> yup doesn't looks this is happening this weekend
<Namidairo> you still didn't sync it?
<mrgoodcat> there are reports of some people getting it to work though
<mrgoodcat> why not me?
<mrgoodcat> >:
<Namidairo> oh there we go
<roger_n> catrielmuller_ok do you know if the server status is displayed on their website or wiki?
<sgerbino> anyone know if i can get ubuntu phone working on my htc one?
<mrgoodcat> yes you can
<Namidairo> only had to try 3 times
<the-gibson> ive been syncing for about 5 hours and i manage to establish a connection once every minute or so
<catrielmuller_> i propose build torrent, and every share , and every can happy
<sgerbino> still semi working phone at this point? like calls /texts atleast
<the-gibson> im making a mirror
<Namidairo> its hard to update a torrent
<mrgoodcat> how do you make it keep going though?
<the-gibson> while loop
<mrgoodcat> or are you just reentering command with -c switch?
<the-gibson> yep
<the-gibson> I wrote a python script that just retries on failiure
<gennro> yeah a torrent wouldn't be good at this point with the data changing so much
<catrielmuller_> ok, but you can update mirror with repo or git
<mrgoodcat> wanna upload it to gist.github.com for me?
<the-gibson> one sec
<the-gibson> still mirroring
<gennro> I give up
<ali1234> i've been reading about how to mirror an android repo ... learning stuff :)
<the-gibson> http://pastebin.com/YYuCb75h
<the-gibson> mrgoodcat: ^
<the-gibson> youll need to adjust the -v
<ali1234> every time you run that script a server sets on fire
<dank101> lets just say
<dank101> the S3 is almost ubuntufied
<the-gibson> ali1234: well its either that or i do it manually
<ali1234> it looks like it isn't a bandwidth problem but exceeding number of connections
<ali1234> when i get connected it is fast
<the-gibson> ali1234: true
<mrgoodcat> do i need to modify anything besides the script to get motorola xoom working? (stingray) or just make it -v stingray?
<the-gibson> mrgoodcat: likely
<mrgoodcat> right, the manifest.xml right?
<the-gibson> mrgoodcat: is the stingray already ported?
<mrgoodcat> no
<the-gibson> ok, then just leave off the -v grouper
<mrgoodcat> ok thats what i thought
<mrgoodcat> just making sure
<the-gibson> that will get you a vanilla bootstrap
<mrgoodcat> thats how i've been doing it
<Namidairo> stingray already has cm-10.1 afaik
<mrgoodcat> although i've been connected for a good 20 minutes now without getting kicked :)
<mrgoodcat> it dies
<mrgoodcat> does*
<Namidairo> you obviously still need to modify fstab, the init.stingray.rc, (or is it vertana), and the kernel defconfig
<mrgoodcat> i'm running cm 10.1 on it right now
<mrgoodcat> right
<Namidairo> and then laugh as surfaceflinger segfaults
<gianguido> Namidairo, me too
<gianguido> surfaceflinger segfaults
<Namidairo> gianguido: I know. public chat logs.
<mrgoodcat> i've been hearing about some error that you can't boot your device after you run the battery to 0%
<mrgoodcat> how bad is this error and how likely are you to get it if you let the battery go to 0?
<Namidairo> i'd like you to boot any OS with 0% battery
<mrgoodcat> i mean you can't even boot with a power source plugged it
<mrgoodcat> it sort of bricks it
<mrgoodcat> but you have to remove the battery to fix it
<Namidairo> you could always... charge it.
<dank101> Namidairo, its usually from missing libs
<mrgoodcat> an di can't take the battery out of my xoom
<Namidairo> dank101: you mean the ubuntuappmanager, libis_compat, and the libubuntu ones
<gianguido> if anyone can help http://pastebin.com/7huJSVva
<dank101> Namidairo, no the libs in your devices CM10.1
<Namidairo> dank101: pretty sure I have vendor libs copying over :)
<Namidairo> "no suitable EGLConfig found, giving up"
<dank101> Namidairo, good boy :D
<Namidairo> no that's gianguido's problem too
<gianguido> Namidairo, missing egl config?
<Namidairo> I ran into this problem in december when I was porting to cm-10.1
<gianguido> Namidairo, found a solution?
<Namidairo> problem is im using the same repo
<dank101> Namidairo, fix for the EGLConfig?
<mrgoodcat> so many nick change
<Namidairo> i swear it should just have worked since I have BOARD_EGL_NEEDS_LEGACY_FB defined in the boardconfig.mk
<gianguido> that's a strange thing btw...
<gianguido> clean build time
<mrgoodcat> now the bootstrap isn't even trying anymore... :(
<mrgoodcat> it downloaded like 2.6G and now it fails almost right away
<ali1234> HAH
<Namidairo> rsalveti: me thinks the git server doth explode too much
<Namidairo> ali1234: HAH
<ali1234> i just found something :)
<Namidairo> care to share?
<ali1234> the git server is dying because too many connections... sync-j = 4
<ali1234> that means for connections from each person trying to sync
<mrgoodcat> i get the same exact output every time now
<mrgoodcat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5560290/
<ali1234> however, i found a way to avoid this issue
<Namidairo> connection limit?
<ali1234> yes, when you connect to gitweb server is fast
<ali1234> if you are lucky to get onto git:// it is fast too
<mrgoodcat> ali1234, please share?
<Namidairo> repo sync -j4
<ali1234> yes, don't do that :)
<Namidairo> :P
<mrgoodcat> i'm so confused....
 * mrgoodcat cries
<DragunKorr> hello question about touch preview compile please
<ali1234> mrgoodcat: relax, i got this
<mrgoodcat> haha
<DragunKorr> complete compile no framework
<Namidairo> ill turn on egl trace, see how I go.
<randomblame> anyone else unable to pull source? I keep getting connection reset by peer
<mrgoodcat> ali1234, you said you found a way around the download limit?
<mrgoodcat> randomblame, everyone is unable to pull source
<randomblame> ahh
<ali1234> mrgoodcat: yes, but if i say it, everyone will just spam it to death as well
<DragunKorr> i have
<randomblame> anyone tried pulling cm10.1 and just inserting the new manifest?
<ali1234> randomblame: the new manifest points to loads of repos on phablet
<randomblame> all of which are unreachable eh
<DragunKorr> you have link for new
<randomblame> http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=.repo/manifests.git;a=summary
<ali1234> randomblame: not unreachable. connection limit exceeded
<DragunKorr> nice
<randomblame> most of it is just cm with only a couple changed projects
<DragunKorr> ive done four complete builds for sensation
<gennro> yeah guess since I can't sync, I am going to learn more about CM10.1
<randomblame> easy enough to duplicate but a pita
<ali1234> randomblame: yes
<DragunKorr> no framewpork at all
<DragunKorr> not even a frame folder
<DragunKorr> yet i get output zip
<DragunKorr> complete
<DragunKorr> .make subdir only have like 6 base files
<randomblame> I guess I'll get started on doing it the hard way
<DragunKorr> guess ill stop talking to myself lol
<randomblame> dragunkorr it's a minimum build
<DragunKorr> but how do i get to use
<DragunKorr> or even boot
<mattviator> need a clean install of the phone rom with all all the *mockapps!
<DragunKorr> push over cm
<randomblame> I'd assume init.rc ought to point to the ubuntu data image
<DragunKorr> on device
<DragunKorr> yea ll edited
<DragunKorr> nosiud removed
<mattviator> without*
<randomblame> did you make the kernel changes?
<DragunKorr> yep
<randomblame> do you have any adb output?
<randomblame> not sure how it all comes together myself
<DragunKorr> no adb borked
<randomblame> fix adb first
<DragunKorr> think sdk needs updating
<DragunKorr> but i have lastest bundle
<randomblame> are you sure your init.usb is in there and called
<randomblame> and properly configured
<DragunKorr> hmm
<randomblame> also be sure that you included your vendor tree
<DragunKorr> init.pyramid.usb
<DragunKorr> its in my ramdisk folder
<DragunKorr> not sure about configuration
<DragunKorr> never had to
<DragunKorr> none of my cm builds are reading adb
<DragunKorr> my pa
<DragunKorr> aosp
<DragunKorr> aokp
<DragunKorr> all do
<vanhoof> everyone should try phablet-dev-bootstrap -j 1 -c path/ :)
<DragunKorr> hmm
<randomblame> thanks vanhoof
<DragunKorr> yea
<randomblame> that saved me some effort
<DragunKorr> lol
<vanhoof> doesnt fix the overall issue but if everyone -j 1's it might make things a bit more tolerable
<DragunKorr> my outs put zip is 44.5
<DragunKorr> that sound right
<randomblame> seems to be working for me
<ali1234> DragunKorr: yes, you need to flash also the ubuntu rootfs zip (standard for all device)
<gianguido> it's possible to delete a device branch from a currently existing cm10 repo'
<DragunKorr> hmm
<gianguido> ?
<gianguido> i want to rebase my builds
<DragunKorr> you got link
<aeliot> anyone else haveing a really hard time with repo sync
<DragunKorr> lol
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> DragunKorr: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<DragunKorr> nice
<DragunKorr> after my zip
<DragunKorr> i got quantel file in my output
<randomblame> gianguido git branch -D branch
<gianguido> thanks randomblame
<DragunKorr> damn roothf huge
<DragunKorr> lol
<DragunKorr> explain what i do with rf zip please
<DragunKorr> i see tar inside
<DragunKorr> and thanks for that
<ali1234> DragunKorr: flash it to phone
<DragunKorr> k
<DragunKorr> then my zip correct?
<gennro> woooo connected!
<gennro> nm
<benkaiser_> anyone else getting "fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly" when running phablet-dev-bootstrap?
<gennro> benkaiser, yup
<DragunKorr> i just let mine go when that pops
<vanhoof> yes, everyone try to use -j 1
<DragunKorr> then it restarts
<fmunozs> mhall119, ping
<vanhoof> -j 1 -c dir/
<gennro> yeah they prolly should of defaulted to -j 1 for a week or 2
<fmunozs> Saviq, ping
<benkaiser_> I still get the same "fatal: The remote..." with -j 1
<flo__> can anyone help me getting android back on my phone? ...when in run ./flash-all.sh it just says 'waiting for device'
<vanhoof> benkaiser_: yeah problem is w/ others running w/ the default of -j4
<flo__> cant see any fastboot action going on on my phone either
<gianguido> bed time guys, see you tomorrow
<benkaiser_> vanhoof: so there is no solution right now or?
<vanhoof> benkaiser_: keep trying, wait it out unfortunately :\
<randomblame> the solution is to bombard canonical with annoying tweets
<benkaiser_> okay I will stick the command in a loop so it tries again if it fails... I was just making some real progress and got up to 5G downloaded last night
<ali1234> ok, i've got a full mirror on a server with fast upload
<vanhoof> benkaiser_: please try -j 1
<vanhoof> or the problem will just compound
<benkaiser_> vanhoof: when I run: "phablet-dev-bootstrap -j 1 -c n7000/" I get the exact same thing :(
<ali1234> i;m not sure how best to distribute this further though
<vanhoof> benkaiser_: right as do i, its a connection limit issue, so if everyone is running while loops w/ the default of -j 4 ...
<ali1234> i don't really want to just give out the address because it will get hammered
<randomblame> hurm
<benkaiser_> ali1234: true :(
<benkaiser_> ali1234: pm me ;)
<randomblame> give it out via pm
<randomblame> that way it's not logged
<ali1234> then my pm will get hammered as well
<randomblame> true
<ali1234> lol :)
<randomblame> just don't share
<benkaiser_> ahaha
<ali1234> but i want to share
<randomblame> then get hammered
<vanhoof> ali1234: bt?
<ali1234> also, i'm not 100% sure how to set up git server to share all the repos
<randomblame> with beer
<ali1234> if i torrent it, it will a) reveal how i got it and b) anyone who gets it will need to jump through serious hoops to actually use it
<DragunKorr> im taring up mine now if anyone nneds
<randomblame> a tarball torrent works
<randomblame> if they can't figure it out then they don't need it
<DragunKorr> lol
<ali1234> i have a proper repo init --mirror
<ali1234> i can torrent it
<DragunKorr> 6.1 gb unzipped
<DragunKorr> lol
<ali1234> but user will need to: setup git server locally and then set phablet.ubuntu.com 127.0.0.1 in hosts, then run phablet-bootstrap
<DragunKorr> actually i forgot to clean out folder so its maller
<DragunKorr> i flash rootzip
<DragunKorr> then my rom
<ali1234> i think i'll set up git and let people clone it one by one
<randomblame> I wish it was github we could just fork all the projects and set up a new manifest
<randomblame> actually
<randomblame> you can do that
<randomblame> since you have source
<Namidairo> would take forevers to upload
<randomblame> oh jinx
<ali1234> yeah the problem with that
<DragunKorr> 4.9 gb
<ali1234> people can just clone the manifest from me, and then change the remote line to my server
<ali1234> but then they will not get updates from phablet when it comes back
<ali1234> so instead i propose not changing manifest, instead putting entry in hosts file, and then removing later
<randomblame> they can just inset phablets manifest
<ali1234> that doesn't work
<ali1234> repo knows if the individual git repos don't match manifest
<randomblame> and it redownloads them
<ali1234> it redownloads them but it doesn't check them out into working dir
<DragunKorr> make local manifest
<randomblame> new solution put it up on github make a manifest and maintain it for the rest of your life
<DragunKorr> lool
<ali1234> yeah screw that :)
<randomblame> hehe
<ali1234> it's actually really simple, you just need to fool git that you are cloning from phablet.ubuntu.com, when you are not
<DragunKorr> root zip and my zip doin nada
<ali1234> i hope it doesn't use certificates and stuff, lol
<thenameisnigel> am i the only one who can't sync ubuntu's gits?
<randomblame> yes
<randomblame> you're the only one
<DragunKorr> lol
<DragunKorr> lol
<thenameisnigel> fuck
<randomblame> not really
<randomblame> it's borked at the moment
<randomblame> take heart
<Namidairo> hmm
<DragunKorr> bout to upload source tar to ftp for now
<randomblame> sweet pm me when you're done
<DragunKorr> k
<randomblame> I've got no qualms about resyncing once it works
<DragunKorr> never uploaded to torrent
<DragunKorr> so if you do let me kmnow
<randomblame> k
<benkaiser_> DragunKorr: I can mirror your source tar on my site too when your finished if you want. (My website can get hammered, no one goes to it)\
<DragunKorr> lol
<DragunKorr> nice plug
<DragunKorr> lol
<the-gibson> im setting up a mirror at acm.jhu.edu
<the-gibson> about 50% done mirroring
<benkaiser_> DragunKorr: Yeh, well all I have on my website is some html5 experiments of mine
<DragunKorr> aight uploading to ftp now
<ali1234> ok, well that was easy
<ali1234> right, who wants some mirror goodness?
<DragunKorr> so im not not needed
<benkaiser_> ali1234: mememememe
<randomblame> me please
<DragunKorr> yes/no
<the-gibson> ali1234: do you have the entire repo mirrored?
<ali1234> the-gibson: yes
<Namidairo> the-gibson: you are not going to like the bandwidth bill
<ali1234> DragunKorr: i've got a proper mirror, so uploading a tarball probably uneccessary
<DragunKorr> k
<ali1234> the-gibson: since you're setting up a mirror i'll give you first crack, see pm
<the-gibson> Namidairo: we are already running an ubuntu mirror
<mrgoodcat> ali1234, MIRROR PLEASE
<Namidairo> oh in that case, I hope you have 10 gigabit connections
<DragunKorr> root zip flash before or after my  output zip?
<Namidairo> :)
<thenameisnigel> Once I get the sources, I'll mirror it.
<mrgoodcat> i can also mirror on university servers
<mrgoodcat> i think... i have to check with my boss monday
<nearst> howdy
<tidux> I heard somewhere that Ubuntu for Phones is based on Cyanogenmod's core without Dalvik
<tidux> is that just a wild rumor or is there truth to it?
<thenameisnigel> You're right. It's just the core system.
<mrgoodcat> it is
<mrgoodcat> but cyanogenmod is android and android uses linux kernel
<thenameisnigel> Yep.
<nearst> foss slowly make it strip. yeay!
<tidux> well yes, I know that
<mrgoodcat> so really its just linux with drivers for phones
<tidux> I run Cyanogenmod on all my Android devices
<mrgoodcat> same
<mrgoodcat> cm10.1 is amazing goodness
<k1l> the reason to choose the cm basis is the kernel and the drivers
<tidux> makes sense
<k1l> drivers on ARM are a real messup
<k1l> like on the PC back in the 90s
<tidux> shouldn't the move to Flattened Device Tree make it easier to have One Unified ARM Kernel(tm)?
<tidux> or is it a case of conflicting modules?
<DragunKorr> i got complete compile now what
<DragunKorr> anybody here completed a build yet?
<DragunKorr> lol
<nearst> agree.. msm also messup.
<dank101> gianguido,
<Uto_> hi there
<randomblame> flash that and then flash quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<randomblame> i think
<DragunKorr> nice im a starnger in a strange land
<DragunKorr> i did nada
<randomblame> it would help if you had adb
<DragunKorr> to push to phone?
<dank101> yeah
<randomblame> to debug
<DragunKorr> ahhh
<Uto_> is there any mirror for the repo?
<dank101> and to debug
<DragunKorr> how to fix config
<dank101> Uto_, Up ones? nope
<Uto_> ok
<Uto_> thx
<Oniz> byebye guys
<Oniz> c u tomorrow
<jasunto_> stuck at pushing to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip any ideas?
<Oniz> jasunto_: use an sdcard reader
<randomblame> make sure the sdcard isn't full..
<jasunto_> im using tools installed in ubuntu
<jasunto_> nexus 7
<jasunto_> sd all internal
<randomblame> hmm it worked fine on my n4
<Oniz> try with usb mass storage
<randomblame> do you have room in the /sdcard partition
<jasunto_> maybe i need to wait 3 hours
<jasunto_> yeah
<jasunto_> and its flashing over everything i would gues
<jasunto_> maybe i shoudl try flashing via clockwork recovery mod instead?
<Namidairo> bkmijogdggjib
<jasunto_> Namidairo sdgfdghhrtj
<DragunKorr> cant get boot this sucks
<Uto_> someone know when it will work again?
<jasunto_> wish mine owuld get that far
<DragunKorr> error free build
<DragunKorr> no freakin boot
<DragunKorr> lame
<jasunto_> pushing /home/username/Downloads/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip to  /sdcard/autodeplay.zip--------waitn a lifetime
<jasunto_> waiting
<Namidairo> its 500mb
<Namidairo> over adb push
<Namidairo> think about it
<jasunto_> i hope this zip is 25 terabytes and i may feel better except that it wouldnt fit
<jasunto_> <---has waited approx 20 min
<jasunto_> usb is 480Mb[s
<jasunto_> Mbps on 2.0
<Namidairo> if its the nexus 7 it's probably going at like 300kb/s though
<Namidairo> :P
<randomblame> dragunkorr can you pastebin your init.rc for me
<jasunto_> yeah has always seemed slow
<DragunKorr> yep
<jasunto_> my note 2 with cyanogen mod seems that way, wifi sucks, sees 5ghz and saves connection but doesnt connect, so pushing stuff voer 2.4ghz sucks too
<DragunKorr> http://pastebin.com/vBttU8K9
<Namidairo> PhantomGamers: what was it that you patched in the frameworks
<jasunto_> i think after 12.5 years late rit is working
<randomblame> what service actually loads up ubuntu
<jasunto_> does apt-get dist-upgrade update this thing continously?
<randomblame> I see /sbin/choice_fn
<randomblame> and power_test
<DragunKorr> ?
<ali1234> randomblame: there is a script called ubuntu_chroot
<ali1234> don't know how it gets run, but it does all the magic
<randomblame> it's not in dragunkors init.rc
<randomblame> unless one of those bins calls it
<randomblame> dragunkorr is ubuntu_chroot in your sbin dir?
<DragunKorr> hold
<ali1234> randomblame: /system/bin/ubuntu_chroot
<randomblame> ah
<DragunKorr> http://fs1.d-h.st/view/g17/00030/Screenshot%20from%202013-02-23%2021:26:20.png
<ali1234> yep, that looks good
<randomblame> dragunkorr since you don't have adb try adding a service for it in your init.rc
<DragunKorr> how never did sdb stuff
<DragunKorr> adb
<randomblame> add these lines after your recovery service:
<randomblame> service chroot /system/bin/ubuntu_chroot
<randomblame> oneshot
<randomblame> and then stick that in your boot.img
<randomblame> and reflash it
<urgodfather> does the bootloader need to be unlocked in install?
<ali1234> yes
<randomblame> if you'd had adb you could just call the bin directly to test it
<urgodfather> figured so, just checking
<ali1234> adb is supposed to work in both ubuntu-touch and recovery btw
<randomblame> yeah his is borked
<randomblame> probably misconfigured
<DragunKorr> http://pastebin.com/hpGixiCH
<DragunKorr> look about a right?
<randomblame> I'd start it after the other services
<randomblame> in case it has dependencies
<randomblame> probably not going to fix your issue
<randomblame> but maybe
<DragunKorr> after last oneshot maybe?
<randomblame> yeah
<Namidairo> http://pastebin.com/GxjYRCYC
<randomblame> looks like gralloc is pissed off
<jasunto_> ok, i booted into ubuntu on nexus 7, about as useable as a rock with icons painted on it
<Namidairo> oh that's fine, it does that on cm-10.1 as well
<Namidairo> :P
<randomblame>  no suitable EGLConfig found
<dank101> that happened on the S3 port
<randomblame> line 300-303 of that pastebin
<voio> hello, will the ubuntu work on HTC ONE V?
<jasunto_> no
<randomblame> not today voio
<jasunto_> nexus GN, N4.,N7,N10
<voio> ok thx
<Namidairo> no it obviously found one without EGL_FRAMEBUFFER_TARGET_ANDROID
<Guest78295> hi, why do i get "fatal: Could not read from remote repository." message when i run phablet-dev-bootstrap  command?
<Namidairo> otherwise it would have tried without recordable and rgb888
<Namidairo> ie. no suitable EGLConfig found, trying without EGL_RECORDABLE_ANDROID, no suitable EGLConfig found, trying with 16-bit color allowed, then no suitable EGLConfig found, giving up
<jasunto_> and it runs like a man with no legs and i dont mean blade runner wither
<Namidairo> jasunto_: too soon
<DragunKorr> thanks random givin it a try
<jasunto_> i would at least like it to be useable, i understand its a DP but i cant do much except click stuff and get errors and have fake stuff to click on
<jasunto_> ketboard is too small to use
<DragunKorr> baffles me that output zip has no framework
<mattviator> i think those mock apps are so developers can llok at them as examples ;)
<cimbor> does the phablet-dev-bootstrap command work for any of you?
<ali1234> cimbor: no
<ali1234> server is flooded
<DragunKorr> pulls framework files from base but no framework folder
<ali1234> and on fire. at the same time.
<cimbor> and terribly slow yesterday
<cimbor> there are images only for nexus and galaxy s3?
<Namidairo> wtb 4.2 friendly blobs, asus.
<mattviator> does "installed" just look in /usr/share/applications
<Namidairo> but that isn't really the problem
<cimbor> repos are online again :P
<Namidairo> it;s all your fault
<cimbor> only for a moment
<randomblame> they seem to be
<ali1234> \o/
<randomblame> 3.2 MiB/s here
<randomblame> rolling on in
<cimbor> yes, working again just now
<DragunKorr> strange how adb works on my aosp but not my others all built from same device tree
<Namidairo> adb whitelist?
<DragunKorr> maybe need redo do different kernel source
<DragunKorr> prob my issue
<Namidairo> brunch i9500
<gennro> finally downloading again
<cimbor> how many gigs need all the sources?
<gennro> 15gb to 20gb total
<bmwracer0> long way to go :(
<gennro> yup
<sfrique_> helo to all
<sfrique_> i am having problens when trying to sync the ubuntu source, i keep getting this
<sfrique_> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<cimbor> in the porting wiki section "Enabling a new device" tell to add some repositories, they must be in manifest.xml on ir manifests/cm-10.1-M1.xml?
<gennro> so is everyone
<DragunKorr> lol
<Namidairo> wtf now its ubuntuappmanager segfaulting
<ali1234> cimbor: monifest.xml which is symlink to manifests/default.xml
<sfrique_> gennro, so i cant do anything?
<ali1234> Namidairo: that happens when you shutdown - known bug
<gennro> sfrique_, keep trying
<Namidairo> ali1234: 'cept im starting it up
<cimbor> oh true ali1234, thanks
<sfrique_> gennro, thanks... i am doing it hhaha
<ali1234> everything worked first time on SGS :)
<GodFox> your own repositories will be added to local_manifest.xml in .repo
<ali1234> i guess i had it easy
<cimbor> can u dual boot it with android ali1234?
<ali1234> cimbor: did not try
<gennro> sfrique_, try it with the -j 1 also
<ali1234> i doubt it though
<cimbor> ill try to get in on my SGS2 with dorimanx kernel
<cimbor> youtube app works?
<the-gibson> people can give http://acm.jhu.edu/~madmaze/phablet.ubuntu.com/ a shot
<DragunKorr> @ ali1234      what mb was your output zip?
<the-gibson> should be a nearly complete mirror of absolutely everything at phablet.ubuntu.com
<ali1234> DragunKorr: 40mb
<sfrique_> gennro, ok.. i will see what it does!  I am almost pacthing the script to try again if it get this error...
<DragunKorr> no frame folder correct?
<cimbor> great the-gibson
<ali1234> DragunKorr: https://plus.google.com/u/0/117474986382867317779/posts/XNRMvFJCBzt
<ali1234> output zip is linked on that post
<ali1234> i dunno what a frame dir is, i never had too look into it, it just worked
<gennro> sfrique_, the server is just overloaded is all
<sfrique_> yeah... i work with servers hahaha
<sfrique_> hahaha = lol
<sfrique_> anyway the -j helped =X
<DragunKorr> format data ?
<ali1234> DragunKorr: yes, or else not enough space on SGS
<DragunKorr> yea im pyramid
<DragunKorr> so close i can taste it
<DragunKorr> just not doin somethin right
<randomblame> hopefully they get userland a little more put together
<randomblame> if they just removed all the broken plaaceholders it would be useable
<ali1234> there would only be dialer, photos, and browser left
<randomblame> exactly
<randomblame> lol
<DragunKorr> very sloppy i felt
<ali1234> *camera
<randomblame> the twitter app works
<DragunKorr> uuuuuuuug
<DragunKorr> lol
<DragunKorr> my splash screen works lol
<Namidairo> 14 new tweets, 14 new tweets, 14 new tweets
<Namidairo> I black screen
<DragunKorr> lol
<randomblame> still waiting on source
<DragunKorr> next month this will all be easy lol
<sfrique_> randomblame, same
<sfrique_> but i can't start to sync hahaha
<fmunozs> randomblame, isnt the tiwtter app just the mobile version of the site?
<randomblame> possibly
<fmunozs> twitter*
<randomblame> didn't look for a url bar
<randomblame> it was on and off my n4 in 3 minutes flat
<fmunozs> since its using it as a webapp it probably doesn't have an url bar
<randomblame> well a web app is an app
<randomblame> lol
<DragunKorr> you think ubuntu touched av and native
<DragunKorr> i had to use reg cm
<randomblame> check gitweb
<DragunKorr> lol
<Namidairo> i think they commented out a couple things
<DragunKorr> well i cant build without my edited packages
<DragunKorr> qcom device
<DragunKorr> msm8660
<DragunKorr> singleton.h issue
<DragunKorr> new build done try again
<JordanRulz> hello?
<cimbor> hi
<JordanRulz> anyone else failing to download the source?
<JordanRulz> or is it just me
<cimbor> is going fast now
<cimbor> no problems
<DragunKorr> lol
<JordanRulz> it gives me "remote end hung up unexpectly"
<cimbor> git://phablet.ubuntu.com/platform/prebuilts/gcc/darwin-x86/x86/i686-linux-android-4.6
<cimbor> downloading well for me
<DragunKorr> still no freakin boot wtf
<ali1234> DragunKorr: adb working yet?
<DragunKorr> not sure
<DragunKorr> how to test
<DragunKorr> fastboot?
<ali1234> "adb shell"
<DragunKorr> when
<ali1234> when the device is turned on
<ali1234> and plugged on usb
<DragunKorr> with working rom?
<ali1234> define "working"
<DragunKorr> functional rom
<ali1234> if you turn it on, wait 30 seconds, and see nothing but black screen
<ali1234> then try adb
<DragunKorr> with just my ubuntu zip flashed you mean
<ali1234> no, with both zips flashed
<ali1234> the one you built, and the ubuntuone
<DragunKorr> yea i get spalsh
<ali1234> and then adb works or not?
<DragunKorr> stuck white screen
<DragunKorr> testing hold
<JordanRulz> anyone else having issues with downloading source?
<cimbor> when i do "repo sync" i get "fatal: Could not read from remote repository." many times
<ali1234> cimbor: so it's dead again then
<cimbor> there are 141 repos and most throw that message now
<ali1234> cimbor: or you edited manifest with bad repos
<ali1234> then it's down again
<cimbor> i think they are correct for my SGS2
<cimbor> only a bad name error tat i corrected in manifest
<DragunKorr> http://acm.jhu.edu/~madmaze/phablet.ubuntu.com/
<cimbor> how i do force to work in that url DragunKorr?
<ali1234> basically, you don't
<DragunKorr> not mine just passin it on
<DragunKorr> sorry
<DragunKorr> i can upload mu y packages to git if you wish
<cimbor> ok, then i would upload my image to ubuntu one to share
<ali1234> i have a git mirror you can sync from
<ali1234> but only one at a time
<cimbor> must i modify the manifest.xml to use the alt git?
<ali1234> no, you can trick it
<ali1234> put a line in your /etc/hosts for my mirror
<cimbor> dont read it the repo command?
<ali1234> and it won't know any different (in theory)
<cimbor> for git://phablet.ubuntu.com direction?
<ali1234> i will pm information
<cimbor> greeat
<creationix> I wonder if anyone is working on porting to the HP touchpad
<creationix> it runs CM10 I believe
<Namidairo> tenderloin
<mrgoodcat> ali1234, want to tell me your secret now?
<ali1234> mrgoodcat: no but i'll let you sync from my mirror next, hows that?
<creationix> Namidairo, right that one
<mrgoodcat> sounds good
<smartboyhw> WT the code sync is much faster today..........
<smartboyhw> 1.89 MiB!?
<DragunKorr> adb just reding device thats it shame
<mrgoodcat> i'm receiving at 8.5MiB right now from phablet.ubuntu.com
<mrgoodcat> 10.04 peak
<bmwracer0> 300k :(
<mrgoodcat> I work for western michigan university in the College of arts and sciences IT department so i'm on a ridiculously fast connection
<mrgoodcat> we are also an ubuntu mirror so when i update/download ubuntu and packages it does it on local 10G fiber
<Namidairo> get back to work
<mrgoodcat> too bad we don't mirror phablet
<mrgoodcat> i can talk to them about mirroring
<cimbor> do it please :P
<JordanRulz> has anyone mirrored the repos in canada
<vanhoof> finished!
<smartboyhw> How to mirror the repos?!
<ali1234> you guys know mirroring will be pointless in a couple days anyway right?
<Namidairo> strange
<ali1234> smartboyhw: mirroring the repo is tricky because you have to do tricks or fiddle with manifests
<smartboyhw> ali1234, hmm
<Namidairo> i turn on debug.egl.trace and ro.opengles.surface.rbg565 and I get black screen as opposed to no screen
<ali1234> no screen?
<ali1234> like, screen fell off phone?
<Namidairo> no as in stuck on device splash
<ali1234> ah
<DragunKorr> lol
<Namidairo> real	3m9.869s
<mrgoodcat> wat
<Namidairo> thats how long it takes to compile for me
<Namidairo> lol
<bmwracer0> what hardware?
<Namidairo> 2500k, 16gb ram, ccache.
<DragunKorr> damn i need that
<mrgoodcat> really that fast? i was thinking I was going to upload it to my compile server but I think I'll just do it on my laptop if its that fast
<mrgoodcat> the server would be crazy overkill for that
<Namidairo> ccache.
<mrgoodcat> compile server and laptop both run ccache
<mrgoodcat> my laptop is i7-720QM with 8G ram, compile server is dual quad xeon with HT and I don't remember how much RAM. a lot
<cimbor> sync working again
<dank101> for a few minutes
<Namidairo> flap this
<cimbor> exactly
<Namidairo> ill come back in a couple weeks when surfaceflinger isnt off it's rocker even though the source hasnt really changed at all
<mrgoodcat> you would think ubuntu would have found a way to mitigate this...
<mrgoodcat> s/ubuntu/canonical
<DragunKorr> adb working i fixed
<DragunKorr> now what
<edude03> o/ Namidairo
<Namidairo> ?
<dank101> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVVZaZ8yO6o best song ever, and if you disagree you sir are incorrect
<edude03> Hello
<DragunKorr> was told i needed adb working to possibly get boot
<cimbor> this song is better :P : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2KRpRMSu4g
<gennro> hey when running brunch is there suppose to be any output while it is running until it is done?
<DragunKorr> yea out folder
<gennro> I mean as any output on the terminal
<DragunKorr> no just code compile
<gennro> hmmm had to ctrl+c it, for some reason it was hung up, now I am getting compiler output
<gennro> thanks
<the-gibson> I setup  a different mirror with sirius.acm.jhu.edu
<the-gibson> if you change your host file to alias 128.220.70.79 as phablet.ubuntu.com it should just work
<the-gibson> though remember to undo it after
<dank101> NoooOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
<dank101> YOUR GOING TO KILL YOUR SERVER!
<the-gibson> meh
<the-gibson> one of many
<cimbor> its already killed :P
<bmwracer0> You could probably just change the manifest location, rather than a host file change
<dillon92dks> so question is internet workong yet on the nexus 4
<omac> I have a build.prop file for Advent Vega...It comes from VegaComb 3.2 Build 9.  This one works and has some tools for usb host mode in it and I can confirm keyboard/mice work with VC3.2b9.  It could make for a good base to tweak and add ubuntu phone to it.
<omac> http://pastebin.com/6dfuRFMX
<dillon92dks> im sure if i had the radio zip i could port it in with the ubuntu touch and have it running in no time
<gennro> finally got this compile to work
<vanhoof> the-gibson: phablet-dev-bootstrap -r might be of use
<dank101> Well, she sorta did it
<dank101> http://cleverbot.com/j2log-bHyGUuOAERYZOAIKXEYG-detail
<ali1234> bmwracer0: problem with changing manifest is it's hard to change back later
<ali1234> cos all your repos now have different remote
<DragunKorr> adb working
<DragunKorr> woo hoo
<cimbor> can you see the system dirs?
<DragunKorr> ??????
<cimbor> if u can see al directories in adb shell
<DragunKorr> honestly i never did that before
<DragunKorr> no need
<the-gibson> crap, my mirror is missing platform/prebuilts/tools
<cimbor> your mirror dont work for me
<the-gibson> cimbor: whats the error
<cimbor> simply a connection timeout
<cimbor> and i put 128.220.70.79	phablet.ubuntu.com in /etc/hosts
<the-gibson> hmm i just had my dev system pull from it just fine
<DragunKorr> whats shell command to see dirs
<randomblame> anyone else notice that phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb is down
<randomblame> maybe they're working on the issue
<cimbor> me, cant syncronize
<randomblame> or maybe that is over taxed as well
<DragunKorr> got adb working random
<randomblame> woot grats
<sfrique__> hey
<DragunKorr> now what lol
<randomblame> did adding chroot as a service get you anywhere?
<DragunKorr> nah
<sfrique__> does  anyone knows wht ubuntu is not thiking about running android apps?
<randomblame> didn't think so
<DragunKorr> changed kernel source
<randomblame> do you have logcat?
<randomblame> ah
<randomblame> they're thinking - java blows
<randomblame> and they don't want to deal with dalvik
<DragunKorr> logcat hold
<randomblame> dmesg is nice too
<cimbor> ubuntu does not hace the java virtual machine required to run android programs
<randomblame> ie dalvik
<kokoye2007> ့hello all
<kokoye2007> why not support cvf format
<kokoye2007> :(
<kokoye2007> diffidence csv format :(
<DragunKorr> http://pastebin.com/PVrLN9JZ
<ianmarcinkowski> Is EDS being used for contact storage?
<randomblame> what is run-parts
<randomblame> is your init.device.rc calling it?
<DragunKorr> not sure what run parts is
<randomblame> audioflinger is mad at you too
<randomblame> cant load audio.a2dp
<DragunKorr> hmm
<randomblame> is that the entire log
<DragunKorr> yep
<randomblame> it's very short
<crs> how do i go back to android when i flashed from cwm and didnt do a back up. im having trouble with trying to fix it threw adb and or fastboot
<DragunKorr> ill try again
<randomblame> fastboot flash recovery pathtorecovery.img
<sfrique__> cimbor, i know why it doesn't, i don't get why they don't want to!
<crs> thanks! ill try that
<cimbor> i prefer native apps
<randomblame> then just boot recovery and flash back your rom
<randomblame> dalvik is slow and cludgy
<randomblame> I suppose someone might implement it at some point
<asasdfd> When do you think ubuntu touch will start delivering OTA updates vs reflashing
<cimbor> until the second wave of ubuntu phones
<asasdfd> I just see the current build to be so limiting if it's supposed to be ready in october
<asasdfd> there is still so much left to finish
<icarus49> Hi, guys
<ramblingpirate> They probably have a dedicate Dev team
<icarus49> I have a problem ! I can't restore Android OS ! :(
<ramblingpirate> Hello icarus
<ramblingpirate> Did you make a backup?
<icarus49> No
<icarus49> I have flash image
<cimbor> for what device
<icarus49> I can see icon Nexus 4 but when i run adb devices It's not there
<icarus49> nexus 4
<ramblingpirate> Then fastboot flash recovery pathtorecovery.img
<icarus49> I can't connect to my phone
<cimbor> dont have CWM?
<icarus49> so i can reboot to bootloader
<icarus49> I had CWM
<icarus49> When i press Volume up + down +Power It's not happen !
<ianmarcinkowski> Can you get to the Fastboot menu?
<ianmarcinkowski> I've got a nexus 7.  When I hold down Volume Up + Power I can get to the fastboot menu
<icarus49> no
<ianmarcinkowski> Hmm..
<icarus49> It's just had a red light
<icarus49> and then It run to battery screen
<ianmarcinkowski> And this happens if you start your phone while holding volumn down + power?
<the-gibson> cimbor: can you try again, I just pulled down a second copy on another machine and it worked for me
<icarus49> It's black screen
<cimbor> ok
<icarus49> It's black screen while holding volim down and power
<the-gibson> cimbor: looks like its working
<cimbor> phablet-dev-bootstrap command stalls at "Get git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android.git
<cimbor> "
<DragunKorr> http://pastebin.com/SmNkQ7CF
<ianmarcinkowski> icarus49: Interesting. I'm not an expert, so I'm not sure what to do if you can't get to the fastboot menu.
<the-gibson> cimbor: yes but you are still pulling at 10MB/s
<the-gibson> it takes some time
<cimbor> timeout the-gibson
<cimbor> its not me who's getting at so high speed
<cimbor> i can only get at 1MB
<the-gibson> hmm, someone is using the repo
<the-gibson> I dont know why its not working for you, sorry
<mrgoodcat> i'm almost done
<mrgoodcat> i was pulling 10
<the-gibson> mrgoodcat: ok cool
<mrgoodcat> 14 now
<mrgoodcat> MiB
<mrgoodcat> but it keeps failing and having to retry
<the-gibson> hmm
<cimbor> the-gibson i can traceroute your site
<mrgoodcat> i'm at 15.5067 according to `du -s touch|awk '{print ($1/1024)/1024}'`
<cimbor> but "repo sync" hangs
<the-gibson> hmm thats odd
<cimbor> sync expires
<mrgoodcat> i keep getting the remote end hung up unexpectedly
<ali1234> mrgoodcat: you are *still* pulling?
<ali1234> official repos still bad i take it?
<bmwracer0> intermittent
<the-gibson> cimbor try that again i made the timeouts on my end longer
<cimbor> ok
<cimbor> im 20 hops from you, and 220 ms of ping
<cimbor> still out of time
<omac> There is a VEGABEAN for Advent VEGA:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37978946
<omac> That one is based off of CM 10.1.  It's unofficial.
<omac> That would imply if that one is running on the Vega, then having ubuntu phone on it is also possible.  The problem is vegabean doesn't have sources.
<mrgoodcat> ali1234, yes
<mrgoodcat> still 15.5067
<mrgoodcat> stuck...
<ali1234> mrgoodcat: pm
<ramblingpirate> Icarus: you need to let your battery charge over night. Red light means its dead.
<gennro> sweet just built my cm10.1 from scratch while waiting on the clone to get done
<dank101> for science
<dank101> you monster
<ramblingpirate> Someone needs to do a live blog for the Ubuntu jam.
<ramblingpirate> My location: Rogers, United States
<Tino> hi
<gennro> Hello
<jc__> hello
<omac> Just repartitioned my sdcard with fat AND ext4.   NOW I'm reflashing my advent vega with a CM10.1 nvflash alpha7 unofficial.   All this just to get ubuntu phone on my vega :)
<mrgoodcat> i'm about to mirror in a sec
<mrgoodcat> who needs?
<mrgoodcat> nobody?
<ali1234> it's late night US, early morning EU...
<mrgoodcat> yea
<mrgoodcat> i'll be back on tomorrow and i'm sure it will be needed
<ali1234> and I'm going to bed... cya
<mrgoodcat> cya
<gennro> hmmm still downloading
<mrgoodcat> is the download stable?
<benkaiser> mrgoodcat, seems to be going alright now :)
<mrgoodcat> ok
<mrgoodcat> probably everyone asleep
<billa786> hello everyone i need some help to build ubuntu touch for galaxy s2
<mrgoodcat> specific questions?
 * smartboyhw wonders why does he get "fatal: Could not read from remote repository" when syncing code (with internet connection)
<smartboyhw> That's always
<randomblame> woot I have source now I can sleep
<randomblame> psh
<smartboyhw> randomblame, damn I still haven't
<benkaiser> smartboyhw, Is it still crashing on you? I am getting a quite stable 200-500KiB/s
<randomblame> haha it gave me a java c error funny
<randomblame> so much of this can be nooped out and cleaned
<shairozan> Hello, is there a way to access the settings for touch?
<shairozan> I just installed it on a nexus 7 and would like to change the timezone etc
<hj> shairozan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Timezone
<shairozan> Thanks very much!
<tvbabu> can i install ubuntu touch through windoes instead of ubuntu
<gennro> no
<Oniz> hello guys
<gennro> hi
<tvbabu> can someone guide to install ubuntu touch through win7
<ogra_> tvbabu, yes, all you need is adb and fastboot, i guess if you google for instructions you will find some
<ogra_> (we dont really have any official howto for that case)
<tvbabu> ogra, i found some info. but confussed. i install device zip and phablet arm file, but i cant find any setting to configure my device.
<tvbabu> ogra, do i have to install boot and recovery and system zips also
<ogra_> tvbabu, something like this should work from windows too http://sergiusens.github.com/posts/installing-ubuntu-touch-preview-on-the-nexus-7-with-ubuntu-on-it.html
<tvbabu> ogra, thnx may be i missed the boot image to falsh. will try this. anyway tnx
<akshay> has anyone flashed with ubuntu
<akshay> help reqd
<tvbabu> ogra, is there any setting option to configure the device
<tvbabu> akshay, i did
<akshay> on which device
<tvbabu> galaxy nexus maguro - Yakju
<akshay> hows it workin
<akshay> just need info before i flash
<dweebs0r> I am also here for help.  Flashed on nexus 7.  Is there an onscreen keyboard?  Its not coming up to join my network.
<tvbabu> on which recovery u r ?
<ogra_> akshay, its a "developer preview" ... dont expect more than these words suggest
<KHendrik> ただいま
<akshay> yeh
<akshay> tats thr
<akshay> thanks ogra and babu
<tvbabu> ogra, i know that, i thought that there would be some option. any thank  a lot.
<KHendrik> hi folks
<ogra_> tvbabu, good luck :)
<dweebs0r> Is there an onscreen keyboard?  I have a bluetooth keyboard I can drag out if its required.
<ogra_> there is an onscreen keyboard, yes, watch the vidoes ;)
<dweebs0r> Watch the videos?  I havent seen any help videos and/or faqs.  Where might I find these?  Thanks for your time btw
<tvbabu> akshay, i just flahed quantal-preinstalled-armel+maguro.zip &  quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip through twrp recovery , did a factory reset before flashing. and restarted the device. boom ubuntu booted in around 2min.
<hj> dweebs0r, what protection is used in network which you are joining?
<dweebs0r> wpa2 personal
<ogra_> dweebs0r, well, googling for "ubuntu touch hands on" should give you some
<akshay> tats awsum babu
<akshay> nice to hear tat
<hj> dweebs0r, well that's should work and at least worked in my phone
<dweebs0r> ok, I'll look for videos and be back if I need help.  I have not a linux newb and used gentoo as my daily driver for years.  This touchscreen is not very intuitive right as soon as you flash.  Thanks for the help.
<dweebs0r> err, am not not have not... sorry
<dweebs0r> Thanks again for help
<ogra_> dweebs0r, you can always go back to android, no worries
<dweebs0r> Thanks for the help.
<Oniz> guys i have the reop
<Oniz> cna someone help me for the port with N7000?
<Octa> Did anyone successfully added his app (.desktop file) to the UbuntuTouch apps screen?
<ogra_> Oniz, seems thats still work in progress, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Oniz> dude
<Oniz> i read all the porting guide
<Oniz> if someone tried it
<Oniz> i'm asking his support
<Oniz> cause i never built a CM image
<Oniz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<Art-X> good morning
<benkaiser> Oniz, the guy who has already ported it made a guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38367999
<ogra_> which is linked from the devices page ;)
<Oniz> omg
<benkaiser> and he simplified the porting guide a lot :)
<benkaiser> I am going to follow that guide when my download is complete
<Oniz> 6 hours ago there isn't that guid
<Oniz> *guide
<ogra_> well, "work in progress" ... it tends to make progress, even on wikipages ;)
<benkaiser> Oniz, Yeh I know, I only saw it pop up when I refreshed this afternoon :)
<Oniz> :D
<Art-X> any progress on the endeavoru? :-)
<Oniz> ok guys
<Oniz> if someone is interested in porting Ubuntu Touch
<Oniz> should read these http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38367999 and adapt to his device
<Oniz> thanks to benkaiser:
<benkaiser> Oniz, no worries... All thanks goes to whoever GhostOfTheNet is on XDA-Developers. I wanted to port it to the N7000 but I can see now that I was most likely doomed to failure without his guide
<gennro> yeah i saw that, will use that to port to the TF700T, kinda clears some things up
<Art-X> One question, I was working on writing an android app... Now I'm actually considering dropping the android idea and doing this for ubuntu phone. Since the build is based on CM.. is the android code for this app still usable, or do I have to start over with QML/JS etc?
 * ogra_ doesnt see any difference to the "building the android pieces" part of the wiki
<ogra_> Art-X, ubuntu only uses the HW enablement layer from android ... there is no android above that
<ogra_> (which means yes, you need to re-implement in HTML5 or QML if your app is for dalvik/java)
<Art-X> ogra_, thanks... so back to the drawing board for me then ;-)
<benkaiser> orga_: TBH, I think the reason it helped more was because it was device specific and was more of a direct step by step. It seemed the porting guide just managed to confuse me pretty quick
<ogra_> k
<gennro> benkaiser, yeah the porting guide is kinda confusing
<ogra_> we should fix that then .... tomorrow the documentation guys are around again to probably clear it up a little
<gennro> building CM10.1 from source is clearer then the ubuntu porting guide
<benkaiser> gennro, good to know I am not alone aha...
<ogra_> (you can also send a mail to the list suggesting changes)
 * benkaiser looks at gennro
<ogra_> while it is a wiki and you could change it any time i guess there is a reason why it is as it is
<gennro> the git difference reports as the example is confusing as far as that goes
<gennro> I understand what it is, but not really necessary
<gennro> the post on XDA is much easier to follow
<gianguido> goodmorning!
<gennro> hi
<gianguido> re-compiled for i9300, let's see if this time will work
<gennro> phablet-dev-bootstrap keeps dieing on me
<ogra_> i guess the server is still under load
<gennro> phablet-dev-bootstrap keeps dieing on me
<ogra_> i guess the server is still under load
<gianguido> i don't understand why brunch is'nt building libandroid_runtime
<gennro> ooops
<ogra_> :)
<smartboyhw> Hi ogra_ how are ya?
<smartboyhw> ogra_, the code is much faster today:)
<ogra_> fine, thanks
 * smartboyhw means the code syncing
 * ogra_ curses the winter and is preparing for 1h snow shoveling
<benkaiser> gennro, "while true; do      phablet-dev-bootstrap -c <directory_of_download>;     sleep 1; done"
<smartboyhw> ogra_, woah!?
<gennro> ben1066, put that in a script I assume?
<ogra_> benkaiser, heh, sledgehammer method :)
<gennro> benkaiser, put that in a script I assume?
<benkaiser> gennro, nah just run it in the terminal :)
<benkaiser> orga_: yeh well it kept dying, and I wasn't always at my desktop, so I needed a way for it to try again upon exiting.
<mrgoodcat> i have a mirror if someone needs
<mrgoodcat> only one at a time though
<Oniz> lol i have to do "while true; do repo sync; sleep 1; done
<ogra_> i would add a check for the exit code of phablet-dev-bootstrap though
<gennro> benkaiser, thanks, getting tired of restarting it every minute
<benkaiser> orga_, yeh, if you wanna make a modification go for it  ;) maybe I should make a gist for it aha
<benkaiser> gennro, no problem :)
<gianguido> another broken build :-/
<gennro> I did build CM10.1 for tf700 today from source, that was fun
<Art-X> why not set up a torrent for it? once one has completed it'll spread?
<gennro> Art-X, the code is updated way to much, by the time you had it download it would be way out of date
<ogra_> benkaiser, while true; do  phablet-dev-bootstrap -c <directory_of_download>;    if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then break;  fi; sleep 1; done
<ogra_> that should work and exit properly if everything is fine
<gianguido> can anyone ask to a technical question?
<gianguido> *reply
<benkaiser> ogra_, Does that just avoid it re-running when its finally finished?
<ogra_> yeah, it breaks the endless loop
<ogra_> as soon as phablet-dev-bootstrap exits with a proper 0
<benkaiser> I was just gonna kill the terminal when it finishes (which by the looks of it is another 3 days for me)
<ogra_> heh
<Art-X> gennro, and how about making a torrent of an 'older' version, but the structure contains a .git folder that only updates the necessary files from a git repo?
<Art-X> or is it one large binary
<gennro> yay, I think I am finally done!
<Octa> is the source-code of "qml-phone-shell" available somewhere?
<gianguido> anyone knows how to delete a device? i want to redownload all the code
<Octa> gianguido the "img"-files are stored in your download-directory
<Octa> rm -r ~/Downloads/phablet-flash
<gianguido> :-/ not all the phablet code
<gianguido> only the i9300 code for example
<Octa> hm, I have only one device downloaded
<Octa> but it is everything bundled in a subdir in "phablet-flash"
<gennro> YES FINALLY DONE CLONING!!!!!!!!
<ogra_> Octa, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview
<Octa> if I wanted to delete my "maguro"-files i could simply type "rm ~/Downloads/phablet-flash/95/*maguro*"
<Art-X> lol so it is a git repo :p
<ogra_> Art-X, the android bits are indeed in git ... the trest is in bzr
<ogra_> *rest
<Octa> ogra_ I was searching this for nearly 1 hour, i couldn't find "qml-phone-shell"
<mrgoodcat> is the download server stable right now?
<ogra_> Octa, hmm, i guesss its part of unity
<ogra_> mrgoodcat, stable yes, fast no
<ogra_> Octa, try https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet
<xcvb> does anyone know how to update the screen with the installed apps? just changing /usr/share/applications has no effect.
<ogra_> xcvb, ask on the mailing list
<Octa> ogra_ you're my hero^^
<ogra_> most of the actual devs are in their weekend atm :)
<Octa> var __availableApplications = { ... } <-- -.- The Application list is hardcoded... no wonder I can't seem to add to it
<ogra_> heh
<gennro> and we are compiling!
<benkaiser> Anyone know if someone has already made a terminal emulator and shared their code yet?
<ogra_> i saw some screenshots floating around, but havent seen code
<benkaiser> damn :(
<ogra_> terminal is definitely on the "important apps" list done by the design team
<gianguido> guys, the situation on i9300:
<ogra_> so it should be one of the first bits showing up
<gianguido> cm compile with some changes
<benkaiser> I know... I joined up for the App Mockup project, didn't really contribute that much though
<gianguido> ie: removing NFC and commenting out libandroid_runtime in openmax settings
<gianguido> the problem is: surfaceflinger segfaults
<gianguido> and sincerely i don't know why
<ogra_> did you downoad the binary blobs ?
<gianguido> from the phone?
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Retrieving_the_proprietary_blobs_from_Android
<gianguido> yeah of course!
<gianguido> i've done all the steps
<gianguido> but surfaceflinger, in logcat, says that without libandroid_runtime it can't go ahead of the segfault
<gianguido> but i've checked and in the maguro /system/lib folder there isn't libandroid runtime... that's strange
<gennro> bleh compile is failing
<gianguido> gennro, error?
<gennro> gianguido, nah no error just quits early
<RalphB> Hi all
<gianguido> hi
<RalphB> Some news concerning the troubles with github?
<gennro> severs are just overloaded is all
<RalphB> hmmm... is there a trick letting repo sync retry until its done?
<benkaiser> welll......
<DragunKorr> im just letting it go and a few min later it restarts
<benkaiser> RalphB, ogra_  improved my snipped: "while true; do  phablet-dev-bootstrap -c <directory_of_download>;    if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then break;  fi; sleep 1; done"
<RalphB> thanx
<DragunKorr> no matter what terminal says
<benkaiser> RalphB: run that in the terminal and it should re-run if the download exits without success.
<DragunKorr> patience
<DragunKorr> yes        phablet-dev-bootstrap -c  "dir"
<RalphB> so then lets wait for it to finish :D
<DragunKorr> if complete fail restart
<benkaiser> Yeh... I am at about 9G... where you at RalphB?
<RalphB> Galaxy Note
<RalphB> 9G?
<benkaiser> RalphB, sorry, gig :)
<mrgoodcat> i have a mirror if someone wants
<RalphB> ah
<RalphB> ehm mom
<RalphB> 17G
<RalphB> whats the goal?
<benkaiser> :( and its not finished yet
<gennro> severs are just overloaded is all
<benkaiser> I was told between 15-20g
<gennro> oooops
<gennro> yeah my folder is at 17.9GB
<benkaiser> mrgoodcat, thanks for the offer, I think I'll just stick it out with the official repo
<mrgoodcat> ok
<benkaiser> gennro, Thanks for that :) now I finally know the target :)
<RalphB> so maybe it's finished when I'm coming back
 * RalphB smiling desperate
 * RalphB is smiling desperate
<benkaiser> RalphB, what speeds are you getting atm? mine are dismal, like 15KiB/s
 * RalphB is smiling crazy
<RalphB> ha, i think it'S done
<gennro> benkaiser, np, having problems getting the CM tf700t git to sync keep getting an acces denied
<RalphB> brb
<benkaiser> anyway I better get back to studying for my exam tomorrow....
<gennro> good luck
<gennro> man I wish I could figure out this automatic touchpad disable while typing on this laptop
<heraclitis> tomorrow is the official release date? Or has that changed?
<DragunKorr> @ nice nick heraclitis
<heraclitis> thank you DragunKorr, same to you
<DragunKorr> lol
<heraclitis> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heraclitus
<DragunKorr> sucks ive done 7 errorless builds and can't get boot
<heraclitis> on your android?
<DragunKorr> "Weeping Philosopher"    awesome
<DragunKorr> yea pyramid
<DragunKorr> discouraged
<heraclitis> I would be, too. I don't know much about that phone.
<DragunKorr> i do and still no boot lol
<gennro> ogra_, you there?
<ogra_> partially (its sunday after all :) )
<gennro> ogra_, any idea on this? make: *** No rule to make target `/home/gennro/ubuntutouch/out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/src/R.stamp', needed by `/home/gennro/ubuntutouch/out/target/common/obj/APPS/AutoParts_tfp_intermediates/src/R.stamp'.  Stop.
<heraclitis> has anyone successfully installed on gs3?
<ogra_> gennro, not really, but i saw issues from others with R.stamp, probably google or the mailing list can help
<DragunKorr> anybody good with logcats cause im not
<gennro> ogra_, thanks found some stuff that may help
<ogra_> great :)
<gennro> ogra_, oh yeah there is some missing from the porting guide
<DragunKorr> anything useful?
<gennro> trying to figure it out
<gennro> this R.stamp issue is still causing problems
<datagutt> [11:54:13] <gianguido>	 ie: removing NFC and commenting out libandroid_runtime in openmax settings
<datagutt> ah hes offline
<datagutt> away actually
<gennro> yeah
<TToivanen> Heya! My build does not boot. How can I troubleshoot?
<gennro> I wish my build would build lol
<TToivanen> When I logcat, it says "Unable to open log device '/dev/alog/main': No such file or directory"
<DragunKorr> adb logcat -d > logcat.txt
<gianguido> datagutt,
<gianguido> tellme
<datagutt> well you get an error about libandroid_runtime.so missing… right?
<gianguido> yeah
<datagutt> i think that line you commented out
<gianguido> datagutt, yeah i know but
<TToivanen> DragunKorr The outcome is the same
<DragunKorr> adb jacked
<gianguido> in the ubuntu official build for maguro
<gianguido> there isn't any lib called libandroid_runtime.so
<DragunKorr> mine was like that so i changed kernel source
<fuss132> hey guys!
<TToivanen> DragunKorr How did you change it? What do you mean by "jacked"?
<gianguido> another build completed,flashing...
<datagutt> gianguido: odd
<DragunKorr> jacked broken /not there/or corrupted
<DragunKorr> you are building kernel in source yes?
<DragunKorr> i did 8 builds still no boot
<TToivanen> DragunKorr Sure
<DragunKorr> what device
<TToivanen> HTC One X endeavoru
<fuss132> I got a build running on my s2 but no wifi at all. logcat and kernellog dont show any wifi messages O.o
<DragunKorr> do you guys have a kernel you know adb works
<fuss132> only thing that is there: t1_init_wifi_mem: WIFI MEM Allocated
<gianguido> another broken build... don't know where to modify...
<gianguido> uhm
<gianguido> mali drivers need libandroidruntime to work!
<gianguido> here's the fail
<gianguido> let me see if..
<TToivanen> DragunKorr Yes it should work. I saw somewhere that adb needs to be updated to support 4.2.2 in order to use it. Is android-tools package up to date?
<DragunKorr> no sdk
<DragunKorr> api 17
<DragunKorr> but i feel its kernel but can be wrong
<datagutt> gianguido: exynos processor… everything is dependant on eachother
<TToivanen> DragunKorr thanks for your help
<datagutt> would not surprise if samsungs blobs call libandroidruntime
<gianguido> yeah but no compile if i add libandroid_runtime
<datagutt> Uhm
<Tigrouzen> think work directly on arm ubuntu source ;)
<datagutt> try add libandroid_runtime from latest cm blob?
<datagutt> every lib is dependant on eachother so probably wont work
<Tigrouzen> maybe need some modif on source ubuntu
<datagutt> Maybe… you need to make a stub libandroid_runtime that does nothing but ignore calls
<gianguido> datagutt, pushed all the needed libs from latest cm 10.1 nightly for i9300
<gianguido> black screen
<gianguido> nothing work
<datagutt> Yeh
<datagutt> libs depend on eachother
<DragunKorr> same got splash
<datagutt> you could have tried … just libandroid_runtime
<datagutt> but still not sure that would work
<gianguido> datagutt, only that lib makes nothing work lol
<datagutt> hah
<datagutt> so ubuntu does not want libandroid_runtime…. but mali drivers need it
<datagutt> tricky
<gianguido> A LOT
<smartboyhw> ogra_, why it always says "fatal: Could not connect to the repository" when syncing code?
<smartboyhw> I have internet access
<gianguido> no suitable EGLConfig found
<datagutt> gianguido: Did the i9000 port guy have this problem?
<datagutt> he had to comment out the same thing
<gianguido> datagutt, no!
<gianguido> this is really strange too!
<datagutt> exynos4 thing then
<datagutt> or some issue
<fuss132> i9100g ;) omap ftw
<datagutt> you COULD still be doing something wrong… but i don't see how
<gianguido> datagutt, i know :-/
<Tigrouzen> can you get adb ?
<Tigrouzen> gianguido,
<gianguido> yes
<Tigrouzen> dmesg log ?
<datagutt> oh yeh dmesg
<Tigrouzen> past bin
<Tigrouzen> please
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, i ported Wave ;)
<datagutt> Tigrouzen: nice
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, kudos :D
<gianguido> a moment
<Tigrouzen> we can win more then 400mo in rom ubuntu
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, http://pastebin.com/ff8piLdZ
<gianguido> dmesg, but no errors regarding surfaceflinger
<gianguido> i think it's a graphic driver issue
<Tigrouzen> yes
<datagutt> zygote is dalvik shit
<datagutt> i think
<datagutt> http://www.elinux.org/Android_Zygote_Startup
<datagutt> but not an error
<gianguido> if it's a driver issue
<gianguido> i think i can't resolve it
<datagutt> just disables it
<Tigrouzen> before in wave i just little bit change graphic line like vsync to make rom i9000 graphic work on wave
<datagutt> gianguido: Only thing i think of is making a fake libandroid_runtime
<datagutt> But no idea how that would work
<gianguido> the situation is this
<Tigrouzen> its mean work but you dont see anything
<gianguido> we have surfaceslinger segfault because graphic driver aren't working due some odd thing
<fuss132> @Tigrouzen is wifi working on your wave?
<Tigrouzen> yes
<gianguido> this because to make build process work, i need to comment out libandroid_runtime
<Tigrouzen> fudgie, yes
<gianguido> but this library is needed by surfaceflinger
<gianguido> dunno where to place hands
<datagutt> find out why you need to comment it out?
<datagutt> dive deeper
<gianguido> datagutt, we already discussed it
<gianguido> openmax driver
<datagutt> comment out the exact part in libandroid_runtime that does it
<datagutt> k
<datagutt> Well where did you comment it out? which folder / file
<gianguido> a moment
<fuss132> did you had to activate it manually or something? or just pull down status bar and boom you could connect to wifi?
<gianguido> hardware/samsung/exynos/multimedia/openmax/osal/Android.mk
<datagutt> Hm
<gianguido> retrying with libandroid runtime enabled
<gianguido> i'll report
<fuss132> @Tigrouzen did you had to activate it manually or something? or just pull down status bar and boom you could connect to wifi?
<gianguido> datagutt, Tigrouzen http://pastebin.com/iEzdSDcD
<gianguido> idea
<Tigrouzen> fudgie, its work right without touch anythiing but seriously i can tell you i use kernel JB 4.1 not 4.2
<gianguido> maybe, libandroid_runtime it's disabled by ubuntu sources
<gianguido> if we re-enable it, the build could work
<fuss132> @Tigrouzen could you pastebin me a logcat and/or kernel log? Would be nice :)
<Tigrouzen> fudgie, Wave ?
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, exynos 3 ?
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, exynos4
<gianguido> 4412
<gianguido> we need a ubuntu developer here
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, ok
<Tigrouzen> can you zip osal folder and upload it thank
<gianguido> sure,
<gianguido> a moment
<gianguido> it's ok a dropbox link?
<Tigrouzen> ok
<gianguido> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/236933/openmax.zip
<Uto> Hi there
<gennro> yup the porting guide misses some stuff when editing the manifest
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, going away for a bit
<Uto> i have a building error. can you help me please? http://pastebin.com/5CixPBuH
<gianguido> for any updates, dm me
<Tigrouzen> LOCAL_SHARED_LIBRARIES := libcutils libutils \
<Tigrouzen> 	libui \
<Tigrouzen> 	libhardware
<Tigrouzen> #	libandroid_runtime
<Tigrouzen> 	libbinder \
<Tigrouzen> 	libmedia
<Tigrouzen> di you try like this ?
<Tigrouzen> without slash after libhardware
<Tigrouzen> Uto,
<Tigrouzen> Uto its mean you dont are on 64bit
<Uto> i was my question...
<Tigrouzen> Uto, then you need install ubuntu 64bits
<Uto> i have to be in 64B
<Uto> shitty
<Tigrouzen> dont worry
<Uto> ok thx i'll back in 64b
<Tigrouzen> Uto, just make backup before
<Tigrouzen> Uto, then you dont need redownload or install ubuntu 64bi on other partition then you can acce to source ubuntu phone folder
<Uto> i'll put it on an usb stick
<Uto> ok man
<STS_> hmm a bit noob question: I'm (trying to) make a ubuntu phone app. Now I have a column with a couple of listitems in it. The list is to long for the screen so I want to make is scrollable. How do I do this?
<STS_> no one?
<Tigrouzen> STS_, i think this is Ubuntu porting irc
<STS_> it is?
<Tigrouzen> STS_, not dev apps
<netcurli> Tigrouzen: why not?
<netcurli> STS_: lists should automatically scroll
<STS_> thats what i thought, but for me they dont...
<netcurli> you are using ListView?
<ogra_> Tigrouzen, this is the general ubuntu touch/tablet/phone channel
<STS_> nope using column
<STS_> you think thats the problem?
<netcurli> ListView scrolls automatically.. let me have a look at the documentation
<Tigrouzen> #ubuntu-app-devel
<STS_> cant even find ListView in the API description here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html
<netcurli> STS_: https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtdoc/index.html
<STS_> ahh ok
<netcurli> https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-listview.html
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, yeah
<gianguido> but with the added \
<netcurli> STS_: you could possibly also use Flickable
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, any update?
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, i use 4.1 kernel
<STS_> chatsview solves it, thx netcurli
<Ung> When Ububtu for phone release?
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, maybe missing sources for libandroid_runtime?
<seplas> 2 hours repo finished for me
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, no because i disabled libandroid too and itw work
<Ung> I'm korean so I can't English do well
<seplas> syncing
<Tigrouzen> Ung, Ubuntu for phone its unstable like prototype
<seplas> Checking out files: 100% (5056/5056), done.out files:  37% (1914/5056)
<gennro> ?
<tiagoscd> hi guys, I got the following error on QtCreator "QML module not found" when I try to import Ubuntu.Components 0.1
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, need complete dmesg
<tiagoscd> anyone know how to fix it?
<gianguido> from the boot?
<tiagoscd> I'm using raring
<Tigrouzen> dmesg > log
<gianguido> i know that lol
<gianguido> moment, i need to reflash
<mcfly_> I was trying to get phablet-dev-bootstrap to sync the repostitory but it continues to give me a fatal: remote end hung up unexpectedly...any ideaS?
<gianguido> mcfly_, servers are overloaded
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, but what i see there's problem with graphic driver
<Ung> Ununtu for phone release in MWC, don't?
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, yes
<mcfly_> ho ok
<mcfly_> *oh
<gianguido> Ung, it wasn't a release, just a prototype
<Tigrouzen> Ung, if its chrooted its not real Os ^^
<mcfly_> just need to wait for them to calm down then...
<mcfly_> thanks!
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, yeah, i think that mali 400 drivers need libandroid_runtime
<smartboyhw> mcfly_, like me
<Tigrouzen> then lets find some one done trying port ubuntu phone for mali 400 ?
<tiagoscd> I need to install Qt libraries in addition to ubuntu-sdk?
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, there's no one trying i think
<gianguido> otherwise he/she could be here
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, maybe we can post this issue on launchpad
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, http://hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/main.php
<DAMOND> hi
 * smartboyhw really hates server overload
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, they work to port mali 400 to ubuntu
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, so? o.o
<gianguido> uhm
<DAMOND> i can mount sdcad?
<DAMOND> can i mount sdcard?
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, they are porting ubuntu as a standalone os i think
<DAMOND> guys?
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, yes its better ^^
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, then its somewere on kernel need to change or driver some tweak
<Ung> Where can I Ububtu for phones?
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, got dmesg and logcat
<gianguido> DAMOND, in a near future
<Ung> Where can I get Ubuntu for phones?
<smartboyhw> BAH humbug.....
<DAMOND> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install?action=show&redirect=TouchInstallProcess
<DAMOND> here
<Ung> When?
<DAMOND> i rewritting kernel
<DAMOND> now
<Ung> It is preview, isn;t?
<DAMOND> is ubuntu i have installed thei in my gnex
<gianguido> yea it is
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561609/
<DAMOND> lol i dont deleit the cryogen boot
<DAMOND> well the phone is start
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561613/ dmesg
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, oh then need porting some stuff from androidlibrary
<gianguido> explain
<gianguido> seeing the logcat
<gianguido> dmesg
<gianguido> ubuntu seems to star properly
<gianguido> the real problem are graphic driver, for sure
<xsoh> where can i found the imgs?
<DAMOND> italiani?
<DAMOND> oniz
<gianguido> si
<DAMOND> sei italiano?
<gianguido> yes
<DAMOND> ah dio
<Ung> When release formal version?
<DAMOND> dirlo prima?
<DAMOND> XD
<gianguido> pvt if you wanna talk italian
<smartboyhw> xsoh: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<gianguido> Ung, there isn't a release date
<DAMOND> gianguido
<gianguido> yep
<DAMOND> io non ho capito x gli aggiornamenti...
<DAMOND> devo riflesciarlo=
<DAMOND> ?
<Ung> Oh..... You are not developers?
<xsoh> smartboyhw in my settuation I took the *+grouper.img ... but it runs android!
<gianguido> we are porters lol
<smartboyhw> Ung, what do you mean by developers?
<xsoh> smartboyhw, in my settuation I took the *+grouper.img ... but it runs android!
<smartboyhw> xsoh, why don't you use the installers?
<xsoh> didn't work with me
<Ung> Ubuntu for phones developers... I have know that...
<Ung> I have knew that..
<smartboyhw> xsoh, um....
<Ung> I can't English well....sorry...
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, ok lets took a look at Android source on libandroid
<xsoh> smartboyhw, I've 3G version of nexus 7
<smartboyhw> xsoh, since I'm a developer: Dunno then
<Tigrouzen> libEGL_mali.so): Cannot load library: soinfo_link_image(linker.cpp:1649
<gianguido> i was reading that now lol
<xsoh> smartboyhw, alright thanks
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, load_driver(/system/lib/egl/libEGL_mali.so): Cannot load library: soinfo_link_image(linker.cpp:1649): could not load library "libandroid_runtime.so"
<smartboyhw> xsoh, *since I'm NOT a developer:p
<hipboi> ubuntu touch is based on CM, right?
<smartboyhw> I'm just a porter
<smartboyhw> hipboi, yep
<Tigrouzen> hipboi, no
<xsoh> LOL I thought the oppisit...
<hipboi> :O
<gianguido> hipboi, so and so
<gianguido> part of CM and part from ubuntu
<Tigrouzen> hipboi, CM used with some tweak too make ubuntu worj
<hipboi> what the ubuntu part?
<gianguido> hipboi, the rootfs
<gianguido> cm is needed to talk with the device itself
<gianguido> ubuntu works into a chroot
<gianguido> woo, an op
<hipboi> on which repository i can see the ubuntu part
<gianguido> AlanBell, can you update the argument?
<AlanBell> As phone and tablets are now all part of the Ubuntu Touch platform we are merging the #ubuntu-phone and #ubuntu-tablet channels into a converged #ubuntu-touch channel
<gianguido> mh
<AlanBell> please hold tight and enjoy the ride, you might automatically end up in #ubuntu-touch, if you don't automatically end up there, please join the #ubuntu-touch channel
<smartboyhw> AlanBell, Ok.
 * smartboyhw moves to #ubuntu-touch
<gianguido> good
<gianguido> all on ubuntu-touch!
<Tigrouzen> hipboi, ubuntu part its ubuntu source compiled for arm
<Ung> 나는 MWC를 생중계로 볼수 있나요? I live to see the MWC?
<gianguido> well, this is awkward lol
<hipboi> Tigrouzen: from http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb, i can not see the ubuntu part
<Ung> I use Google translator It could wrong
